# Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir - your opinions



## starlitgrove

Hi everyone! Longchamp launched these Le Pliage in leather, the Le Pliage Cuir. I'm thinking of getting one for casual weekends, but undecided on the color. My top choices are orange, natural, and taupe.

Your thoughts on the bags and colors?

Links: 
http://www.longchamp.com/en/le-pliage-cuir-women-255.html
http://msglitzy.com/2012/01/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-the-famous-folding-bag-in-leather/


----------



## rx4dsoul

starlitgrove said:


> Hi everyone! Longchamp launched these Le Pliage in leather, the Le Pliage Cuir. I'm thinking of getting one for casual weekends, but undecided on the color. My top choices are orange, natural, and taupe.
> 
> Your thoughts on the bags and colors?
> 
> Links:
> http://www.longchamp.com/en/le-pliage-cuir-women-255.html
> http://msglitzy.com/2012/01/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-the-famous-folding-bag-in-leather/


I want the small one with shoulder strap, in pink.


----------



## Twisted

I am interested in this line as well.. I wonder about the price point though.


----------



## indigo16

I've seen these bags in stores in Asia.  The leather and colors are beautiful in person.  I love my nylon Le Pliage but it is worn on the corners.  This will be a nice upgrade


----------



## rx4dsoul

At $400 for the small one, I would rather add a couple more hundred and get something else...but then again, the pink is vvverrryyy tempting....


----------



## rx4dsoul

...and the blue! 
*sigh* I'm supposed to be on a ban


----------



## aquafina

I plan to get one in the near future.


----------



## crosses

Called my local Longchamp store yesterday. The collection is coming in in march and I asked them to hold the small one with the shoulder strap in orange for me! Sooooo excited! Wish I got it next weekend for a business trip.


----------



## rx4dsoul

I wonder if its made of real or synthetic leather...


----------



## mlbb

rx4dsoul said:


> ...and the blue!
> *sigh* I'm supposed to be on a ban



Is this in color turquoise?  I like this or the pink one as well...


----------



## airina666

The leather looks yummy. I want to actually feel the leather before buying it. But I think I'll love it. It'd make a practical baby/diaper bag too IMO


----------



## LuvAllBags

Love these! The orange and natural would be my choices!


----------



## nikeshox

yes, this one is what i like


----------



## alatrop

They're nice for a classic, lightweight, leather bag -- but nothing replaces the original Le Pliage in my heart! I would take the nylon version any day.


----------



## mimika

nice!! i've always been a le pilage fan! now it's even better with leather! though it's a lot more expensive than the classic le pilage...will have to see it in person to decide


----------



## enkybaby

oh no! im torn between the pink (cyclamen?) and orange


----------



## ninanup

I just totally fell in love with the Pliage Cuir Collection  I hope it will be available in Germany soon, I cannot wait


----------



## Longchamp

I'm so excited that Le Pliage is finally going to be leather.  I've pre orderd one in navy and another in cyclamen.  Will be great for travel.  

Here's the website for the info and pix.  

http://www.longchamp.com/en/le-pliage-cuir-women-255.html#img3


----------



## Longchamp

Oh Just  found this thread.  I'm excited also about the collection.

Site says the bag is lamb and goat leather


----------



## Longchamp

Mods, sorry didn't see this was duplicate post.  Feel free to merge.


----------



## batgirl416

Oooohhhh..... this seems to be a future rockstar bag!  Looking forward to modelling photos!!!


----------



## Ryan

Longchamp said:


> Oh Just  found this thread.  I'm excited also about the collection.
> 
> Site says the bag is lamb and goat leather



I saw from your other thread you pre-ordered two colors.  Do you know when you'll receive them? I'm looking forward to seeing non-website photos and modeling shots and hearing your impression on the leather.

I'm thinking of paying a visit to Longchamp this weekend.  I see the cuir collection is available on the website; does anyone know if they're available in either of the NYC stores yet?

Ryan


----------



## enga4

Omg, I LOVE these!!!

I wonder what's the difference in size between the two "purse" ones w crossbody straps...


----------



## Longchamp

Ryan said:


> I saw from your other thread you pre-ordered two colors. Do you know when you'll receive them? I'm looking forward to seeing non-website photos and modeling shots and hearing your impression on the leather.
> 
> I'm thinking of paying a visit to Longchamp this weekend. I see the cuir collection is available on the website; does anyone know if they're available in either of the NYC stores yet?
> 
> Ryan


 
Hi Ryan

No not available at either LC in NYC, that's where I ordered  from.. the Soho store.

She told me early March.  Will post when they arrive.


----------



## deminah

Are these cuties available in SG already?


----------



## Applepie4ever

airina666 said:


> The leather looks yummy. I want to actually feel the leather before buying it. But I think I'll love it. It'd make a practical baby/diaper bag too IMO


I use mine as a baby bag)


----------



## someday681

Has anyone seen a modeling picture of the large Cuir handbag anywhere? This bag: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Longc...src=14110944&ci_sku=prod142120277skuTURQUOISE

I found a modeling shot (it looks like catalog pic or ad pic from Longchamp) of the smaller bag. I'm just wondering how big the large bag looks on an actual person..

Here's the pic of what I think is the small bag:


----------



## Longchamp

They're in stock on the Longchamp website!!  

http://www.longchamp.com/en/le-pliage-cuir-women-255.html#img3


----------



## bobbie_ch

omg!i'm soo loving this bag ... medium for me  .. blue, pink.. or brown?


----------



## Mree43

I cannot wait for this bag. I went to the longchamp store (boston) yesterday, they still aren't in. The SA said they should be arriving in a few weeks. I LOVE the pink one. I want to see them in person before I make a decision on what size to get.


----------



## BeanShopping

I saw an ad for the small crossbody ones in a magazine yesterday and completely fell in love!
Ideal for travelling! Love the bright colours but I'm likely to go for a practical colour so I get more use out of it.


----------



## kiwi99z

I just came back from the Longchamp in SF and the Le Pliage Cuir are in. They come in three different sizes and in 8 different colors. I don't think I saw the cyclamen nor orange (weren't really what I wanted) but the rest are available. I debated between the navy and the turquoise in the smallest size and got the more practical color in the end, navy


----------



## Applepie4ever

rx4dsoul said:


> ...and the blue!
> *sigh* I'm supposed to be on a ban



Lol


----------



## Mree43

Neiman Marcus in Boston received some of the Le Pilage Cuir! I'm going this weekend to check them out!! So excited!!!


----------



## chicology

I am keen in this range too!! I like the blue, RED and natural!! Exciting!
I wonder how a medium looks...
I guess I'd be getting a small


----------



## austen1813

Damn it!!!  Now I want one!!


----------



## Brontski

Not big on Longchamps and I would definitely save some more and buy a premier designer bag.  You might get a used LV if you save a coupl'a hundred more.


----------



## feifei87

I definitely want one if the leather wears well! I have 4 le pliage totes and nothing beat them in terms of lightweight and durability (and I've owned everything from LV to Hermes)


----------



## Longchamp

Brontski said:


> Not big on Longchamps and I would definitely save some more and buy a premier designer bag.  You might get a used LV if you save a coupl'a hundred more.


I put my H bags in a longchamp pliage when I fly, so it doesn't get dirty. 

But longchamp is probably the most popular brand of french women.


----------



## la6

Does anyone own one of these yet, or seen one IRL?? I am dying to know how the leather feels, how long the crossbody strap is, and what the lining is like!! I am interested in ordering the smaller pink tote...


----------



## gold1locks

I was looking into this bag because I ended up using my Longchamp as my everyday purse :X (I know).  With all the back and forth I do from the office, to my boyfriend's, to home and to the gym, the Longchamp Le Pilage was so great because of size -- however, because it's nylon the corners are tearing.  So excited to see this offered in sturdier leather, but do you think this is my best option?  I'm looking for a large, quality everyday bag with a budget of $500.  Any suggestions besides Le Pliage Cuir?  Thanks!


----------



## Longchamp

Mine arrived.  LOVE it, will take pix tomorrow.  I purchased the larger in cyclamen.


----------



## feifei87

^Can't wait to see pics!  How do you like the leather?  Does it feel durable?


----------



## enga4

Please post some mod shots!!! I'd love to see the large being worn!!!


----------



## Belle79

I can't believe I missed this news until now - I love the look and shape of Le Pliage but wanted something leather. These look amazing! I just ordered the small black one from the website!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Yaayyy!!! Now Im just waiting for feedback from those who got it already. No biggie. I can wait.


----------



## slowlikehoney

airina666 said:


> The leather looks yummy. I want to actually feel the leather before buying it. But I think I'll love it. It'd make a practical baby/diaper bag too IMO



I would rethink the leather for the diaper/baby bag.  I used a leather purse/bag for a mommy bag for a little while, but I found that it was a little too nerve-wracking always worrying that something was going to spill inside of it or on top of it.  

It's much easier/less stressful using the nylon Le Pliage as a Mommy bag.  Totally waterproof and if it gets too funky you can put in the washing machine! 

But those Leather Pliages are SO lovely! I'd really like one once I'm through needing a mommy bag.


----------



## Belle79

Longchamp said:


> Mine arrived. LOVE it, will take pix tomorrow. I purchased the larger in cyclamen.


 
Does the interior have slip pockets for phone, etc?


----------



## littlerock

I have never been in to LC bags but I so love these leather ones! I think I will order the medium Orange one (one w/o strap)

Love it!


----------



## la6

Longchamp said:


> Mine arrived.  LOVE it, will take pix tomorrow.  I purchased the larger in cyclamen.



 Can't wait to see your pics!  I am dying to see how big the larger one is....


----------



## jess236

Also can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## peachpea

does anyone have any mod shots of this bag yet? i want!


----------



## Belle79

I'm dying to see some real life pics - I ordered mine on Friday but it doesn't look like it's shipped yet....if it ships today from NYC I will get it tomorrow!


----------



## feifei87

^That's so exciting!  I can't wait to see some real life pics either.  Please please please post pics of your small black one!

I'm thinking about saving up for the medium shoulder tote but not sure whether to get it in black, taupe, or neutral.


----------



## kiwi99z

Here's my navy blue small Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir. The leather is really nice and squishy. I like how it is so lightweight and compact but it still fits a ton. Here's some pictures: (for reference - I am around 5'3").


----------



## airina666

^^ the leather looks yummy! congrats!


----------



## Chanel_Lover111

kiwi99z said:


> Here's my navy blue small Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir. The leather is really nice and squishy. I like how it is so lightweight and compact but it still fits a ton. Here's some pictures: (for reference - I am around 5'3").



sorry, can I ask you...
are they made in China??


----------



## kiwi99z

airina666 said:


> ^^ the leather looks yummy! congrats!



thanks  I am happy with my purchase


----------



## kiwi99z

Chanel_Lover111 said:


> sorry, can I ask you...
> are they made in China??



The tag says Made in France.


----------



## psxgurl

Wow!  That bag looks great on you!  I have a longchamp nylon version in red for travel, but now that there's a leather version I just might have to consider this one!!  Gah such enabling!


----------



## jess236

That's a really lovely bag! Congrats...and thanks for the picks!


----------



## peachpea

Thanks for the photos! What's the leather like? Is it quite thin? Do you think it could withstand a bit of weight? 

It's gorgeous! I love that color!


----------



## kiwi99z

peachpea said:


> Thanks for the photos! What's the leather like? Is it quite thin? Do you think it could withstand a bit of weight?
> 
> It's gorgeous! I love that color!



The leather is a tad bit on the thin side but in no way weak. I think it'll age fine. I haven't baby it at all and I don't see any scratches or marks on it (had it for about 2 weeks now). I think it'll withstand weight though I haven't weigh mine down yet with a ton of stuff. I usually only have a wallet, planner, gloves, cosmetic case, phone, small notebook, occasionally a kindle keyboard, and a card case in it at all time. Time will tell


----------



## Wilmaerika

I really want one. A cute casual bag!


----------



## peachpea

kiwi99z said:
			
		

> The leather is a tad bit on the thin side but in no way weak. I think it'll age fine. I haven't baby it at all and I don't see any scratches or marks on it (had it for about 2 weeks now). I think it'll withstand weight though I haven't weigh mine down yet with a ton of stuff. I usually only have a wallet, planner, gloves, cosmetic case, phone, small notebook, occasionally a kindle keyboard, and a card case in it at all time. Time will tell



Oh fantastic! That's what I generally put in my bags and every now and then some A4 documents. Thanks for the reply I hope it wears well. 

I love the look on you! It's so effortless and the color is amazing!


----------



## feifei87

Very nice!  It looks great on you!


----------



## babes_elise

i love it on you. great bag, enjoy it!


----------



## donnaoh

Oh I love this bag!! Must add to my list!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kiwi99z said:
			
		

> Here's my navy blue small Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir. The leather is really nice and squishy. I like how it is so lightweight and compact but it still fits a ton. Here's some pictures: (for reference - I am around 5'3").



Awesome! Looks good on you. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## austen1813

Where did you get the bag? Online? If so how long did it take?


----------



## vink

kiwi99z said:
			
		

> Here's my navy blue small Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir. The leather is really nice and squishy. I like how it is so lightweight and compact but it still fits a ton. Here's some pictures: (for reference - I am around 5'3").



Thank you so much for posting these!


----------



## longlong

wow, look delicious~! yum~


----------



## kiwi99z

austen1813 said:


> Where did you get the bag? Online? If so how long did it take?



I bought it in the store


----------



## kiwi99z

Thanks everybody


----------



## Magumi

rx4dsoul said:


> ...and the blue!
> *sigh* I'm supposed to be on a ban


first time seeing this in leather and i'm in love.  I guess this will go into my next purchase list.


----------



## aapricott

kiwi99z said:
			
		

> Here's my navy blue small Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir. The leather is really nice and squishy. I like how it is so lightweight and compact but it still fits a ton. Here's some pictures: (for reference - I am around 5'3").



Hi kiwi, may I know how is this size compared to the medium nylon version? Smaller by a bit? Judging from the pictures it looked smaller. I'm wondering if they have a size that's similar to the medium nylon one


----------



## ms p

Saw the ads and it's so cute! 

Kiwi, thanks for all the pics! Didn't know the bag is still foldable and the interior zip pocket is awesome! Seriously U look fantastic!! Now i'm tempted


----------



## peachpea

aapricott said:


> Hi kiwi, may I know how is this size compared to the medium nylon version? Smaller by a bit? Judging from the pictures it looked smaller. I'm wondering if they have a size that's similar to the medium nylon one



i saw these today! i would say the small is almost the same size as the medium maybe a smidge smaller, but not very much! it can actually fit quite a bit in it as well. 

ive seen the full range in store now and the hardest problem for me is what style and colour!


----------



## kiwi99z

aapricott said:


> Hi kiwi, may I know how is this size compared to the medium nylon version? Smaller by a bit? Judging from the pictures it looked smaller. I'm wondering if they have a size that's similar to the medium nylon one



Hi aapricott  I don't own a medium nylon version (only a large) so I can't tell you for sure if it is smaller but I think it is. The medium leather one I am sure is bigger than the medium nylon version but I didn't put them side by side. Your best bet is perhaps to go into a store that carries both to compare or perhaps call one of the boutiques or stores to inquire. Hope this helps 

Medium nylon dimensions:
14.75"W x 10"H x 5.5"D

Small leather dimensions:
10"W x 9"H x 6¼"D


----------



## aapricott

kiwi99z said:
			
		

> Hi aapricott  I don't own a medium nylon version (only a large) so I can't tell you for sure if it is smaller but I think it is. The medium leather one I am sure is bigger than the medium nylon version but I didn't put them side by side. Your best bet is perhaps to go into a store that carries both to compare or perhaps call one of the boutiques or stores to inquire. Hope this helps
> 
> Medium nylon dimensions:
> 14.75"W x 10"H x 5.5"D
> 
> Small leather dimensions:
> 10"W x 9"H x 6¼"D



I'm from Singapore and they don't carry this as yet  so I can only judge the sizing from the pictures. Hope to see more pictures in this thread soon!


----------



## mamaluvsbags

I love this bag!!!  I'm obsessing over the colors. Torn between natural and red???  HELP!!!! Although the navy posted is beautiful too . . .


----------



## kiwi99z

mamaluvsbags said:


> I love this bag!!!  I'm obsessing over the colors. Torn between natural and red???  HELP!!!! Although the navy posted is beautiful too . . .



The red was beautiful but I went with the more practical color in the end  The taupe is lovely too. It would transition well and fit a lot of clothing. Good luck and keep us updated on which one you decided to get in the end.


----------



## airina666

Seen & held this bag yesterday at Longchamp QVB Sydney. It's gorgeous! Will definitely get the small one but not sure what color!


----------



## cwwsim

I want one in all sizes: Pink, Red and Orange! They look effortless! =P


----------



## Gigoypotpot

I haven't seen this line in any of the stores in Orange County, CA. Anyone have better luck than me?


----------



## littlerock

^ Me either.

I just ordered the tote in orange from bloomingdales. I wanted to take advantage of the F&F sale so I bought one. I don't think it will ship for about 30 days though.

I'll be sure to lost pics!

This is the one I got:

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...e?ID=580484&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## Gigoypotpot

littlerock said:
			
		

> ^ Me either.
> 
> I just ordered the tote in orange from bloomingdales. I wanted to take advantage of the F&F sale so I bought one. I don't think it will ship for about 30 days though.
> 
> I'll be sure to lost pics!
> 
> This is the one I got:
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/longchamp-tote-le-pliage-leather-large?ID=580484&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results



Ohhh good idea! Last I checked, I didnt see the Cuir on Bloomingdales' site. WILL. CHECK. NOW!!


----------



## REREsaurus

Boy am I glad to see a couple Balenciagers in here. Saw the medium cuir bags in person last week at Longchamp SF and couldn't get them out of my mind. At first, I thought the price point was steep. But c'mon girls, look at all this leather!

Came home with TWO new boyfriends yesterday. Navy and Tan, both in medium size with strap; one for spring and the other for summer. Carried Mr. Navy all day yesterday and I can safely say they're both keepers. These cuir bags - GOOD JOB Longchamp!

Will post pics later today!


----------



## feifei87

^can't wait to see the pics!  How does the medium w/strap compare in size to the medium nylon? Do you like the leather?


----------



## REREsaurus

Here's the first few pics I took of Mr. Navy in all my excitement. You can see what a dark blue he is, almost black in some lights. In person, there seems to be a hint of purplish undertones that doesn't pick up in photos. 

It's one of the blues that seem ordinary at first, and then extraordinary when you take a closer look.


----------



## REREsaurus

feifei87 said:


> ^can't wait to see the pics!  How does the medium w/strap compare in size to the medium nylon? Do you like the leather?



Pics posted! 

I don't like nylon anything.  I am a leather girl and will always be partial to the nummy goodness of leather. I come from Balenciaga-land and it has been tough to get away! The leather on the Cuir Longchamps is amazing. Its much less distressed in grain than I prefer, but it just feels SO luxurious. It's chewy in it's own right. LOVE IT.

How about you? Are you typically a nylon LC lover? Would love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## REREsaurus

More of Mr. Navy. All these pics are with my items loaded in, by the way. Wallet, make up pouch, tissue pouch, make up pouch #2, keys, pen, phone, umbrella.

Oh the saggy goodness. Everyone should have at least one of these bags.


----------



## REREsaurus

Butt butt.

I plan to post mod pics soon, once I get a decent outfit going.


----------



## jess236

REREsaurus said:


> Pics posted!
> 
> I don't like nylon anything.  I am a leather girl and will always be partial to the nummy goodness of leather. I come from Balenciaga-land and it has been tough to get away! The leather on the Cuir Longchamps is amazing. Its much less distressed in grain than I prefer, but it just feels SO luxurious. It's chewy in it's own right. LOVE IT.
> 
> How about you? Are you typically a nylon LC lover? Would love to hear your thoughts!



THanks for the pics...the bag is beautiful!! I am definitely a nylon LC lover but I'm fired up about this bag...haven't seen one in person yet, but I would make the switch from nylon to leather for it for sure.
Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

REREsaurus said:
			
		

> More of Mr. Navy. All these pics are with my items loaded in, by the way. Wallet, make up pouch, tissue pouch, make up pouch #2, keys, pen, phone, umbrella.
> 
> Oh the saggy goodness. Everyone should have at least one of these bags.



Thanks for your post!! Do you mind doing a mod shot? I'm torn between the small and medium, so if you don't mind taking oics, that'd be appreciated!  

Btw I have not seen these in person. They are not in Orange County, CA yet! Waaaahhhh


----------



## REREsaurus

jess236 said:


> THanks for the pics...the bag is beautiful!! I am definitely a nylon LC lover but I'm fired up about this bag...haven't seen one in person yet, but I would make the switch from nylon to leather for it for sure.
> Enjoy your bag!



Edit- oops! This post is for Gigoypotpot too. 

Jess, thank you! This bag is definitely one to be fired up about! What color are you planning on in the cuir?

I will post a mod shot soon, probably not likely to be today since I don't have anything decent on. Tomorrow morning? 

Inquiring minds wanna know, I know!


----------



## REREsaurus

Gigoypotpot said:


> Thanks for your post!! Do you mind doing a mod shot? I'm torn between the small and medium, so if you don't mind taking oics, that'd be appreciated!
> 
> Btw I have not seen these in person. They are not in Orange County, CA yet! Waaaahhhh



Hey! Will post a mod pic ASAP. Likely tomorrow morning. What color are you planning on?


----------



## rx4dsoul

REREsaurus said:
			
		

> Pics posted!
> 
> I don't like nylon anything.  I am a leather girl *** will always be partial ** *** nummy goodness ** leather. I come from Balenciaga-land *** it has been tough ** get away! *** leather on *** Cuir Longchamps is amazing. Its much less distressed in grain than I prefer, but it just feels SO luxurious. It's chewy in it's own right. LOVE IT.
> 
> How about ***? Are *** typically a nylon LC lover? Would love ** hear your thoughts!



Omg! This does it for me! Thanks for sharing Rere! I want *** tan!  Can *** share yours too? Plleasse?  

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

Waaahh!!! Someone's messin **** my texts!!! LOL happy april first yall!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

littlerock said:
			
		

> ^ Me either.
> 
> I just ordered *** tote in orange from bloomingdales. I wanted ** take advantage ** *** F&F sale so I bought one. I don't think it will ship for about 30 days though.
> 
> I'll be sure ** lost pics!
> 
> This is *** one I got:
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/longchamp-tote-le-pliage-leather-large?ID=580484&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results



Beautiful!!! Cant wait for *** ** get it *** post tona ** pics... 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## donnaoh

REREsaurus said:


> Here's *** first few pics I took ** Mr. Navy in all my excitement. *** can see what a dark blue he is, almost black in some lights. In person, there seems ** be a hint ** purplish undertones that doesn't pick up in photos.
> 
> It's one ** *** blues that seem ordinary at first, *** then extraordinary when *** take a closer look.


Good golly Miss Molly! Delicious *** gorgeous!


----------



## cbk021726

Can you wear it cross body ?? went to the boutique yesterday to check the bag it seems that the strap is short for me ..
am also quite confuse with the sizing SA said there are 3 sizes but the medium doesn't have the extra strap only long handle and the large one is quite really big ..


----------



## REREsaurus

^ I can wear it cross body, yes. I'm 5'3" tall and it fits very comfortably cross body. The SA may be confused, I had to give mine the price ($590) in order for her to know which one I was asking about since they "don't have sizes."

There is a larger sized cuir, with no strap, but with longer handles. Plus a smaller version of mine (also with strap) that was $490. HTH!


----------



## batgirl416

Hi Reresaurus!  Congratulations on your Le Cuir!!! Thank you for posting photos of the Le Cuir... it's lovely!!!  I agree with you... definitely a must have.  Just some questions.... 
1) How's the leather like? 
2) How big is the USD 590?  Is the size similar to the medium short handle in nylon? 
3) Hope you can share cross body photos.  I'm 5'6 and a little on the chunky side... so not sure if it will work as cross body for me. 
4) Looking forward to seeing photos of your tan too!


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ Hey and thank you!

The leather varies from bag to bag. My Tan cuir feels a little thinner than the Navy. I molested the Taupe one, too and that one felt in between Tan and Navy in thickness. I'm used to inconsistent leather because Balenciaga, the kingdom I come from  ,is also really inconsistent year to year; color to color; and even within the same season's color batch.  I'm partial to more distressed leather, but for Le Cuir I will have to bend the rules. Smells divine, has a lovely feel to it and doesn't feel fragile. Oh, it's love though.

I don't know size comparisons between nylon and Le Cuir because these are my only Longchamp bags. Don't like nylon for my bags...

Will surely post mod pics soon.  I'm 5'3" and not skinny, lol. I do believe a 5'6" person could wear it cross body comfortably simply because there is a lot of leeway in the strap drop combined with how the bag droops. 

Tan's pics are a comin'!


----------



## jess236

REREsaurus said:


> Edit- oops! This post is for Gigoypotpot too.
> 
> Jess, thank you! This bag is definitely one to be fired up about! What color are you planning on in the cuir?
> 
> I will post a mod shot soon, probably not likely to be today since I don't have anything decent on. Tomorrow morning?
> 
> Inquiring minds wanna know, I know!



I'm going to be a total copycat and get one in navy  ...I think the color is perfect and brings out the beauty of the bag.  Looking forward to the mod shots...thanks again!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Can't wait for your mod shots!!! Wooot!!! 

Torn between Navy and Tan. Also interested in Tauoe, might need to see it in person. I have limited myself to just buyung one! LOL.


----------



## Stephanierich

Is it available in Singapore?


----------



## aapricott

Gigoypotpot said:
			
		

> Can't wait for your mod shots!!! Wooot!!!
> 
> Torn between Navy and Tan. Also interested in Tauoe, might need to see it in person. I have limited myself to just buyung one! LOL.



I'm also torn between navy n tan! Picts for tan please please please!!


----------



## navo66

Hi , I am a new member on this board and have just purchased the small crossbody longchamp cuir in navy , loved the pictures on this post .

I have a question 

If anyone of you have seen the cyclamen in these bags , could you please describe the colour for me ? I have seen the pictures of this colour on various sites and they differ from one another


----------



## REREsaurus

navo66 said:


> Hi , I am a new member on this board and have just purchased the small crossbody longchamp cuir in navy , loved the pictures on this post .
> 
> I have a question
> 
> If anyone of you have seen the cyclamen in these bags , could you please describe the colour for me ? I have seen the pictures of this colour on various sites and they differ from one another



Cyclamen is a brighter pink, very pretty. It's the same shade as balenciaga's 2011 Cyclamen (you can google it).

The red is a darker red, with ruby tones. So pretty, that
I may need one in this shade of red, too. It looks similar to balenciaga's 2008 Ruby. 

Taupe is, IMHO, not as beautiful as it should be. I have high standards for taupe since that's my favorite color for handbags... And was majorly disappointed to see it irl. It's a brown, flat brown. They also call it "mocha" but it's really just brown. 

Mod pics soon!


----------



## navo66

thanks , it looks different on the neiman marcus site , more of a darker rose at least on my laptop


----------



## REREsaurus

Some really quick modeling pics, taken bright and early before work. I'm 5'3" tall, and medium build. Hope these help!


----------



## REREsaurus

More!


----------



## vink

REREsaurus said:
			
		

> More!



Rere! It's nice to see you here!  I'm contemplating getting it in navy as well since blue is my fav color. Thanks for all the great pix!


----------



## navo66

Lovely pictures , the bag looks great , can't wait to get my navy in small


----------



## Gigoypotpot

OMG!!!! Thank you for these pics!!!! I think the small would look better on me, since I am only 4'9! But omg i cant get over how pretty it looks!! 

Tan next please!!! LOL!!! Thank you RERE!!!! )


----------



## psxgurl

That bag looks delicious for travel! I must try and resist already bought a bag and an ipad this month.  I think I will try to wait for a bit to buy one.  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## REREsaurus

vink said:


> Rere! It's nice to see you here!  I'm contemplating getting it in navy as well since blue is my fav color. Thanks for all the great pix!


 
Vink! Nice to see you here too. I was actually saying how it was great to see other Balenciagers in here. Let me see your Navy once you get it! Love it. Small? Medium?



navo66 said:


> Lovely pictures , the bag looks great , can't wait to get my navy in small


 
Wonderful! Please do share once you get it. I'm thinking I want a Small too...



Gigoypotpot said:


> OMG!!!! Thank you for these pics!!!! I think the small would look better on me, since I am only 4'9! But omg i cant get over how pretty it looks!!
> 
> Tan next please!!! LOL!!! Thank you RERE!!!! )


 
Hey! Can't wait to see what you come home with. Tan is next. Sorry for the delay - I have to sneak pics of the tan when BF isn't home since he doesn't know I went insane and bought two new LC's this weekend. 



psxgurl said:


> That bag looks delicious for travel! I must try and resist already bought a bag and an ipad this month. I think I will try to wait for a bit to buy one. Thanks for the pics!


 
You know - your ipad will fit nicely into this bag!


----------



## missbianti

ooh finally a great bag for travelling!!! thanks for the picturees..really help me to decide which size to buy


----------



## REREsaurus

missbianti said:


> ooh finally a great bag for travelling!!! thanks for the picturees..really help me to decide which size to buy



My pleasure! Please share pics once you decide on one for yourself.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

REREsaurus said:


> Some really quick modeling pics, taken bright and early before work. I'm 5'3" tall, and medium build. Hope these help!



I just happened upon this thread and wow do I like what I see!!  This bags is quite lovely *RERE*, thanks for sharing! Never really gave much thought to the brand before, but I do love these all leather bags!


----------



## littlerock

*Rere*- did you see the orange color IRL??


----------



## peaberry

I'm needing the tote in orange or turquoise! Gorgeous!


----------



## navo66

Has anyone bought the cylcamen ?


----------



## REREsaurus

scoobiesmomma said:


> I just happened upon this thread and wow do I like what I see!!  This bags is quite lovely *RERE*, thanks for sharing! Never really gave much thought to the brand before, but I do love these all leather bags!


 
Scoobie! I thought of you (for this bag) when I first started to carry it. You are always willing to try new bags and I love that about you! this bag will fit right in, IMHO. 

Definitely pay a visit to Longchamp to see these in person. I fell in love, almost instantly.



littlerock said:


> *Rere*- did you see the orange color IRL??


 
LR - I did. And its a true orange, maybe like Bal's Mandarin. But I can't be certain because I've never seen Mandarin IRL, only pics. I'm not an orange-gal but my initial thoughts were: wow, what an awesome and bright bag!

When does yours arrive?


----------



## littlerock

REREsaurus said:


> LR - I did. And its a true orange, maybe like Bal's Mandarin. But I can't be certain because I've never seen Mandarin IRL, only pics. I'm not an orange-gal but my initial thoughts were: wow, what an awesome and bright bag!
> 
> When does yours arrive?




Thanks for the info! I love orange.. one of my favorite bag colors these days so the way you describe it sounds perfect! I ordered it from bloomingdales a few days ago and I think they said estimated delivery or ship out was like 32 days. Hopefully it will come sooner than that but I'm prepared for the wait.


----------



## REREsaurus

Some pictures of the "medium" with strap, in Tan.


----------



## REREsaurus

littlerock said:


> Thanks for the info! I love orange.. one of my favorite bag colors these days so the way you describe it sounds perfect! I ordered it from bloomingdales a few days ago and I think they said estimated delivery or ship out was like 32 days. Hopefully it will come sooner than that but I'm prepared for the wait.


 
It was really very pretty. Their Cyclamen is actually very similar (maybe darker) than Bal's. Probably cause the leather isn't distressed so the color is more saturated.

But... 32 days? WHOA.


----------



## littlerock

^ Yup.. just checked. Expected ship date is 5/2. They must not have them in stock. I was just happy to get the F& F discount. I don't mind the wait.

Does the leather scratch easily?


----------



## littlerock

The Tan is so pretty!! Oh my.. I am loving these colors and the price is so great! I think I have to get a couple of these for my upcoming europe trip. They are the perfect travel bags since they fold up.. easy to bring in the suitcase!


----------



## navo66

The tan is very pretty , I got mine ( the small navy ) from F&F event as well and have to wait for 4 weeks , don't mind though , I am just sad that I did not get the cyclamen as well !


----------



## scoobiesmomma

I look forward to seeing all the beautiful colors...!!!


----------



## navo66

I wish I can see the cyclamen rl pics soon !


----------



## REREsaurus

littlerock said:


> ^ Yup.. just checked. Expected ship date is 5/2. They must not have them in stock. I was just happy to get the F& F discount. I don't mind the wait.
> 
> Does the leather scratch easily?


 
I will give you an update after a couple weeks of use as far as if the leather scratches easily or not. So far, NO. There aren't any scratches whatsoever. Even when I thought that my ring may have scratched the surface; I checked, and all I saw was perfectly intact leather.

I should have moved on that F&F discount too!



littlerock said:


> The Tan is so pretty!! Oh my.. I am loving these colors and the price is so great! I think I have to get a couple of these for my upcoming europe trip. They are the perfect travel bags since they fold up.. easy to bring in the suitcase!


 
Thanks, LR! I too, wanna grab a few more. Can't wait to see what colors they come out with.

30+ days countdown begins now...


----------



## littlerock

navo66 said:


> The tan is very pretty , I got mine ( the small navy ) from F&F event as well and have to wait for 4 weeks , don't mind though , I am just sad that I did not get the cyclamen as well !



I wish I had ordered more as well.. should have taken more advantage of the sale.


----------



## silverbuddha

REREsaurus:  I ordered the Cyclamen in small on Saturday from the San Francisco store. It should arrive this week. However, seeing your photos in the medium size makes me think I should go up a size.  I could not wear the small messenger style (which I love).  Also, the pink in the medium size was a whole lotta pink!


----------



## REREsaurus

silverbuddha said:


> REREsaurus: I ordered the Cyclamen in small on Saturday from the San Francisco store. It should arrive this week. However, seeing your photos in the medium size makes me think I should go up a size. I could not wear the small messenger style (which I love). Also, the pink in the medium size was a whole lotta pink!


 
OMG I'm so excited for you! I personally think bright colors like pink and red look great in small doses. I think your small would look great! could you please post pics once you receive her?

(Maybe get a Medium in Red???)


----------



## rx4dsoul

REREsaurus said:
			
		

> Some really quick modeling pics, taken bright and early before work. I'm 5'3" tall, and medium build. Hope these help!



Love your mod shots Rere! You are right, the bag looks effortless.  thanks for sharing these pics...

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## clu0984

Totally wanting this bag!!  Might have to pay a visit to the Boston store soon!


----------



## miss sparkle

I like long champ i have blue bag.. It's v.light easy to carry 
I really like it


----------



## rx4dsoul

Longchamp said:


> Mine arrived.  LOVE it, will take pix tomorrow.  I purchased the larger in cyclamen.



Wow!!! Can we get some photos please?


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Thanks, RERE for the tan pics!!!! I am still so torn! Mightwait until they become available in stores in my area to really decide what size I want. 

I want them all!!! Lol.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Found more photos ( not mine )....
I ordered the small in Natural, size reference on the models...but if the pink is anything like that on the first photo, then I definitely am in trouble coz I want that too.


----------



## Lc4x4

rx4dsoul said:


> Found more photos ( not mine )....
> I ordered the small in Natural, size reference on the models...but if the pink is anything like that on the first photo, then I definitely am in trouble coz I want that too.



I really like longchamp leathers. I own their bag ( my avatar ) and the leathers so SQUISHY!!!


----------



## REREsaurus

rx4dsoul said:


> Found more photos ( not mine )....
> I ordered the small in Natural, size reference on the models...but if the pink is anything like that on the first photo, then I definitely am in trouble coz I want that too.



If memory serves me, the closest real life representation of the *pink* - is the middle picture you posted. Not the one of the models, nor the last one where it looks more like magenta. While I'm at it, the* orange *in the pic below is also pretty accurate, IMO. The *Taupe* below is NOT accurate (this Taupe below is much prettier than the Taupe I saw IRL), as I have mentioned before that their idea of Taupe for this season is more of a brown. They call it mocha, but its just brown. I didn't like it at all. The *Navy* and* Tan *are represented fairly in the pic, but I'm not sure about the Turquoise.

All this buzz makes me wanna get a third! I may go back to LC this weekend and if I do, I will be sure to get a better idea of the colors and sizing.


----------



## REREsaurus

More mod pics of my medium Tan with strap:


----------



## REREsaurus

A few more...


----------



## navo66

lovely bag , you got two !!! versatile colours ,I have a question do you think the quality of this bag justifies the price tag ?


----------



## KatyEm

REREsaurus said:


> A few more...



gorgeous! thanks for the pics, they are very helpful


----------



## scoobiesmomma

rx4dsoul said:


> Found more photos ( not mine )....
> I ordered the small in Natural, size reference on the models...but if the pink is anything like that on the first photo, then I definitely am in trouble coz I want that too.



*OMG I LOVE the PINK!!! * Can't wait to see someone reveal this color!!


----------



## navo66

I just cancelled my navy and ordered the cyclamen instead . I wrote to longchamp and they told me that it is a limited edition . I really wanted the fuchsia , navy is a permanent colour they said ,so I can get it later .


----------



## dotcomgirl

REREsaurus said:
			
		

> Some really quick modeling pics, taken bright and early before work. I'm 5'3" tall, and medium build. Hope these help!



The medium looks just right!  I love it!  Want the pink 

gratify and satisfy ; repeat


----------



## rx4dsoul

REREsaurus said:
			
		

> If memory serves me, the closest real life representation of the pink - is the middle picture you posted. Not the one of the models, nor the last one where it looks more like magenta. While I'm at it, the orange in the pic below is also pretty accurate, IMO. The Taupe below is NOT accurate (this Taupe below is much prettier than the Taupe I saw IRL), as I have mentioned before that their idea of Taupe for this season is more of a brown. They call it mocha, but its just brown. I didn't like it at all. The Navy and Tan are represented fairly in the pic, but I'm not sure about the Turquoise.
> 
> All this buzz makes me wanna get a third! I may go back to LC this weekend and if I do, I will be sure to get a better idea of the colors and sizing.



Wow! Thanks much for the intel Rere...not much  a fan of the sorbet-ish or cyclamen-ish color...i want a more fuschia-ish or deeper pink with purple undertones which i think is more wearable , a bit like Bal's Amethyst - that's what I want . 

That said, I ordered the small in Tan/Natural! Should be here end of the month! Cant wait!

Awesome photos Rere . 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Gigoypotpot

REREsaurus said:
			
		

> More mod pics of my medium Tan with strap:



Thanks for these pics, RERE! I really appreciate it. I think I'm set on the small cuir, since its measurements are close to the medium long handle pliage measurements, which I love. The medium cuir seems to be similar in size with the medium short handle pliage, which I find too big for my needs and body frame. 

Again, thanks for taking the time to take pics!!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Wow! Thanks much for the intel Rere...not much  a fan of the sorbet-ish or cyclamen-ish color...i want a more fuschia-ish or deeper pink with purple undertones which i think is more wearable , a bit like Bal's Amethyst - that's what I want .
> 
> That said, I ordered the small in Tan/Natural! Should be here end of the month! Cant wait!
> 
> Awesome photos Rere .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



OMG so jealous you already ordered yours!! I also want the tan! Where did you order from? These are still not out in southern CA. UGHHH. I might hold out until I see these in person or when there's another sale...LOL.


----------



## glamorioustasha

REREsaurus said:


> A few more...



Love this on you ! Espically the slouch ohhhhhh I have to get the black one


----------



## rx4dsoul

Gigoypotpot said:
			
		

> OMG so jealous you already ordered yours!! I also want the tan! Where did you order from? These are still not out in southern CA. UGHHH. I might hold out until I see these in person or when there's another sale...LOL.



Hi G! My cousin will be getting it for me and I think it will be coming from Selfridges in the UK if not from Paris. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## GirlFriday

I just bought a navy tote and will probably receive it in a couple of weeks.  I can't wait!


----------



## vink

navo66 said:
			
		

> I just cancelled my navy and ordered the cyclamen instead . I wrote to longchamp and they told me that it is a limited edition . I really wanted the fuchsia , navy is a permanent colour they said ,so I can get it later .



Do you know if turquious will be limited as well? I'm eyeing one but can't decide on the size. Should I hurry?


----------



## navo66

Further to your  inquiry, the colour cyclamen is only released for our Spring/Summer 2012       collection.

The line Le Pliage Cuir will be available for all the seasons in black, navy, natural,       taupe and red.

this is the message I got from Longchamp customer service , I think orange and turquoise are also limited edition


----------



## riry

REREsaurus said:


> More mod pics of my medium Tan with strap:



Gurrrrllll.... don't you know I'm on a strict budget right now??? Why would you go and post these beautiful mod pics???? Everything about this Cuir seems perfect to me. Now I must gunt one down next week....


----------



## Mree43

I just picked up the pink! Will post pics soon. LOVE IT!!


----------



## navo66

can't wait for the pictures , please post soon !


----------



## vink

navo66 said:


> Further to your  inquiry, the colour cyclamen is only released for our Spring/Summer 2012       collection.
> 
> The line Le Pliage Cuir will be available for all the seasons in black, navy, natural,       taupe and red.
> 
> this is the message I got from Longchamp customer service , I think orange and turquoise are also limited edition



Oh... Thank you so much!!! Then I guess the navy can wait. Now I have to decide on the turquious first.


----------



## navo66

I cancelled my navy as well from bloomingdales and ordered the cyclamen instead , navy can wait !


----------



## bagaholic85

magnums has them all up and i called and they told me that most of them are in stock and the balance is only a 5-7 business day delay.

http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/Longchamp-LePliage-Cuir

im seriously considering the large tote in the natural color but i wanna check them out in person


----------



## circoit

Do you guys know if Macy's carries Longchamp? Or would I have better luck at Nordstroms? I want to see if I can check these bags out in person and those are the only two department stores near me.


----------



## REREsaurus

^ Not sure. But, if I think about it, I don't ever remember seeing them there.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Mree43 said:


> I just picked up the pink! Will post pics soon. LOVE IT!!



Can't wait to see!!!


----------



## PurseHorse

circoit said:


> Do you guys know if Macy's carries Longchamp? Or would I have better luck at Nordstroms? I want to see if I can check these bags out in person and those are the only two department stores near me.


 
Macys does NOT carry Longchamp. Bloomingdales does in store and on-line.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

I found these pictures online, hope this blogger doesn't mind. Hope this helps you ladies wanting the cyclamen!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Gigoypotpot said:
			
		

> I found these pictures online, hope this blogger doesn't mind. Hope this helps you ladies wanting the cyclamen!



Awesome! Can we get RERE to comment on how true to life the color is? 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## airina666

I've been to longchamp in sydney twice now to look & play with the bag. i think i've decided on a colour - NATURAL. it's beautiful and i don't have a brown bag  will probably get it next month


----------



## slowlikehoney

circoit said:


> Do you guys know if Macy's carries Longchamp? Or would I have better luck at Nordstroms? I want to see if I can check these bags out in person and those are the only two department stores near me.



I bought my Pliage at Nordstrom and I did not see any of the Cuir there and I was looking because I was curious about them too.  Getting the Cuir is not in my budget at the moment, but I am so drooling over them too! They are lovely and I really prefer to carry leather bags rather than nylon, but I really needed the nylon since it's basically a Mommy bag and I want to be able to wipe it down and not worry about sippy cups spilling inside or whatever.  

But seeing all these pictures is making it hard for me to not want to run out and buy one!! Someday!


----------



## Chryseis

Gigoypotpot said:


> I found these pictures online, hope this blogger doesn't mind. Hope this helps you ladies wanting the cyclamen!



So pretty! Makes me want to buy it for myself!


----------



## navo66

I wonder what size is this , small or mediium ?


----------



## Ilovepurse007

luv pink one...thinking to buy this bag instead of cookie bayswater?


----------



## REREsaurus

rx4dsoul said:


> Awesome! Can we get RERE to comment on how true to life the color is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
This photo is beautiful! Soooo pretty! 

Now, I can't remember entirely if this is true to life or not. But I want to say NO. Only because if it had looked like this in real life, I would have bought it right then and there - on the spot. 

The Cyclamen I rember in real life is a shade lighter and a shade more pink (rather than magenta). IRL, it was also less intense. To me, a true representation is very much like the pic that I borrowed recently where it shows a few bags sandwhiched together. 

Sorry to disappoint.

I'm going back on Sunday so if its available, I'll take a closer/better look at it.


----------



## REREsaurus

navo66 said:


> I wonder what size is this , small or mediium ?


 
The one posted above is a Small.


----------



## navo66

Love the size of the small !


----------



## rx4dsoul

REREsaurus said:
			
		

> This photo is beautiful! Soooo pretty!
> 
> Now, I can't remember entirely if this is true to life or not. But I want to say NO. Only because if it had looked like this in real life, I would have bought it right then and there - on the spot.
> 
> The Cyclamen I rember in real life is a shade lighter and a shade more pink (rather than magenta). IRL, it was also less intense. To me, a true representation is very much like the pic that I borrowed recently where it shows a few bags sandwhiched together.
> I'm going back on Sunday so if its available, I'll take a closer/better look at it.



Thats very helpful RERE! Thank you. 
I like my pinks to have purple tinges, such as Bals amethyst (which Im dying to have) and Longchamp's Fuchsia pliage - IMO more wearable than pure pinks.  
Your comment makes me feel better about the Cuir Tan/natural I have decided on.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## chicology

airina666 said:


> I've been to longchamp in sydney twice now to look & play with the bag. i think i've decided on a colour - NATURAL. it's beautiful and i don't have a brown bag  will probably get it next month



Same! I am eyeing the natural.


----------



## chicology

navo66 said:


> I wonder what size is this , small or mediium ?



If I am not wrong, this should be the small. The medium is much larger


----------



## chicology

REREsaurus said:


> Some pictures of the "medium" with strap, in Tan.


Thanks for the mod pics!
Now I'm waiting VERY eagerly for it to hit my local store and I'm praying the strap length would be ok for me!


----------



## airina666

Ilovepurse007 said:


> luv pink one...thinking to buy this bag instead of cookie bayswater?



OMG i am thinking the same thing! i love the small bayswater, it's on my wantlist but i think the cuir will hold alot more and worth the money!


----------



## airina666

chicology said:


> Same! I am eyeing the natural.



cool! share photos with us when you get it!


----------



## REREsaurus

riry said:


> Gurrrrllll.... don't you know I'm on a strict budget right now??? Why would you go and post these beautiful mod pics???? Everything about this Cuir seems perfect to me. Now I must gunt one down next week....



:giggles::buttercup::buttercup: 



rx4dsoul said:


> Thats very helpful RERE! Thank you.
> I like my pinks to have purple tinges, such as Bals amethyst (which Im dying to have) and Longchamp's Fuchsia pliage - IMO more wearable than pure pinks.
> Your comment makes me feel better about the Cuir Tan/natural I have decided on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I think so, too. I love the pinks that have purple tones. I even called my SA and asked her for her take on the color and she assured me that its a straight up pink. No purple or magenta tones that we like. Phew - that makes me feel better, lol!



chicology said:


> Thanks for the mod pics!
> Now I'm waiting VERY eagerly for it to hit my local store and I'm praying the strap length would be ok for me!



Can't wait to see what you come up with!  We need more pics in this thread.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Me too!!! I think I am set on the small cuir in tan!!!!! Aaaaahhhh this is so not in my budget right now, but I will find a way!! LOL. Magnums will have semi-annual in June...so I think I can still hold out for that! LOL.


----------



## navo66

Yay ! my cyclamen small crossbody has been shipped  !


----------



## chicology

navo66 said:


> Yay ! my cyclamen small crossbody has been shipped  !



Congrats! Can't wait to see more mod pics here!


----------



## navo66

I am nervous about the colour though , but seeing the pics posted earlier in this post , it looks gorgeous


----------



## littlerock

Yay my Orange tote has been shipped! They said it would take 30 days but it is on it's way! 

I can't wait to reveal it for you all. I think it will be the first orange..?

ETA: Delivery shows that I should have it by thursday.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

littlerock said:
			
		

> Yay my Orange tote has been shipped! They said it would take 30 days but it is on it's way!
> 
> I can't wait to reveal it for you all. I think it will be the first orange..?



Hi! Did you order from Bloomingdales?


----------



## littlerock

Gigoypotpot said:


> Hi! Did you order from Bloomingdales?



Yes


----------



## navo66

Mine is shipped too ! they said it would be two more weeks , can't wait !


----------



## navo66

did anyone get the cyclamen here ?


----------



## Gigoypotpot

littlerock said:
			
		

> Yes



So jealous!!!! If only Bloomingdales had the tan in stock, I would've ordered it during F&F as well!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

My small Natural should be here first week May! Ahrrgh! The long agonizing wait... 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## chunkylover53

Dang, I only just noticed this bag... and I love it! Slouchy goodness. I'm leaning towards the medium in natural, although I wish there was a crossbody size in between the small and medium. I love the nylon Le Pliage for travel, but I can see myself using the leather version all the time.


----------



## rx4dsoul

littlerock said:
			
		

> Yay my Orange tote has been shipped! They said it would take 30 days but it is on it's way!
> 
> I can't wait to reveal it for you all. I think it will be the first orange..?
> 
> ETA: Delivery shows that I should have it by thursday.



30 days?!! Wow ...quite a long wait youll have there...
I think thats the first time anybody mentioned te orange though, im lookin forward to your reveal! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

navo66 said:
			
		

> Yay ! my cyclamen small crossbody has been shipped  !


Yaaayy! Make sure to post tons of pics... 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

Gigoypotpot said:
			
		

> Me too!!! I think I am set on the small cuir in tan!!!!! Aaaaahhhh this is so not in my budget right now, but I will find a way!! LOL. Magnums will have semi-annual in June...so I think I can still hold out for that! LOL.



Get one now! By June im sure there will be plenty pics posted here so you can pick another one ( - in the color you've been onnthe fence about until you saw actual pics) on  sale 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Ilovepurse007

airina666 said:


> OMG i am thinking the same thing! i love the small bayswater, it's on my wantlist but i think the cuir will hold alot more and worth the money!


 
and you know what "I got it!" I had decided to get cuir and this should be my first lambskin & goat leather bag! Luv it so much! Go for it!...In fact I am kinda wanting to save some money, so I gave up the cookie bayswater. (and I think I made the right choice)


----------



## Ilovepurse007

^this is the regular size and in cyclamen (it looks like red, cus the yellow lighting in my room...)


----------



## chicology

Ilovepurse007 said:


> ^this is the regular size and in cyclamen (it looks like red, cus the yellow lighting in my room...)



It's lovely!
How's the strap length on you?  Any mod pics?


----------



## airina666

Ilovepurse007 said:


> and you know what "I got it!" I had decided to get cuir and this should be my first lambskin & goat leather bag! Luv it so much! Go for it!...In fact I am kinda wanting to save some money, so I gave up the cookie bayswater. (and I think I made the right choice)



that's awesome! congrats! yeahh, mod pix pls!


----------



## donnaoh

Ilovepurse007 said:


> and you know what "I got it!" I had decided to get cuir and this should be my first lambskin & goat leather bag! Luv it so much! Go for it!...In fact I am kinda wanting to save some money, so I gave up the cookie bayswater. (and I think I made the right choice)


OH you made the right choice all right!! Drooling over here!

Love your fob, looks perfect for this bag!


----------



## navo66

Love it ! how would you describe the colour , lots of pics around of the bag , which is the closest in your opinion


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ilovepurse007 said:
			
		

> and you know what "I got it!" I had decided to get cuir and this should be my first lambskin & goat leather bag! Luv it so much! Go for it!...In fact I am kinda wanting to save some money, so I gave up the cookie bayswater. (and I think I made the right choice)



Whooaaa! Awesome! Come on...blow us away with mod pics, and perhaps photos that show us the actual bag color 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## chunkylover53

Ilovepurse007 said:


> and you know what "I got it!" I had decided to get cuir and this should be my first lambskin & goat leather bag! Luv it so much! Go for it!...In fact I am kinda wanting to save some money, so I gave up the cookie bayswater. (and I think I made the right choice)



This is gorgeous! Congrats!

Just ordered the medium tan. Can't wait!


----------



## airina666

chunkylover53 said:


> This is gorgeous! Congrats!
> 
> Just ordered the medium tan. Can't wait!



Hi fellow sydneysider! may i know where did you order yours from? magnums?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Longchamp Cuir colors


----------



## sweetsugar

Bought the Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in cyclamen over the Easter weekend.

It was sold out in the Longchamp store in Antwerp (Belgium) and I managed to purchase it in Inno then.

The next day I went to Knokke and they still had it.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sweetsugar said:


> Bought the Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in cyclamen over the Easter weekend.
> 
> It was sold out in the Longchamp store in Antwerp (Belgium) and I managed to purchase it in Inno then.
> 
> The next day I went to Knokke and they still had it.



*Sweetsugar* this is absolutely gorgeous!!! Many congratulations 
Is the color in your photos true to life? Is this the medium size?


----------



## sweetsugar

rx4dsoul said:


> *Sweetsugar* this is absolutely gorgeous!!! Many congratulations
> Is the color in your photos true to life? Is this the medium size?



Thanks! I was so happy to get it in the end. The woman in the Longchamp store tried to lure me buy other colors and sizes because the one I wanted was sold out. 

Mine is the smallest size one. The colour is true to life in just natural day light, no sunlight, the sun didnt shine over here today.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sweetsugar said:


> Thanks! I was so happy to get it in the end. The woman in the Longchamp store tried to lure me buy other colors and sizes because the one I wanted was sold out.
> 
> Mine is the smallest size one. The colour is true to life in just natural day light, no sunlight, the sun didnt shine over here today.



Awesome S! Thank you for sharing and do wow us with some mod pics soon.


----------



## navo66

What a gorgeous colour !!!! now I am so happy I ordered this bag !


----------



## littlerock

I love that bag!


----------



## navo66

The background in the pictures has given me a great idea to wear it with offwhite and grey , lovely combination , the bag looks so striking against these colours


----------



## circoit

Does anyone know where I can place a phone order for a small in cyclamen? They are out of stock online and I don't have any local stores that carry it.


----------



## littlerock

circoit said:


> Does anyone know where I can place a phone order for a small in cyclamen? They are out of stock online and I don't have any local stores that carry it.



Bloomingdales has it..


----------



## navo66

I think Magnums has it too


----------



## donnaoh

sweetsugar said:


> Bought the Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in cyclamen over the Easter weekend.
> 
> It was sold out in the Longchamp store in Antwerp (Belgium) and I managed to purchase it in Inno then.
> 
> The next day I went to Knokke and they still had it.


AH! Wow, just beautiful!


----------



## circoit

littlerock said:


> Bloomingdales has it..



Thank you! I didn't even think to check their online site. I knew their stores carried it, but since I didn't have one near me - I wrote them off. 

I just signed up for their newsletter in hopes of getting a 10% off coupon code. Then, I will order. Yay!


----------



## chunkylover53

airina666 said:


> Hi fellow sydneysider! may i know where did you order yours from? magnums?



Hi there!  Yep, I ordered it from Magnums.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

circoit said:


> Thank you! I didn't even think to check their online site. I knew their stores carried it, but since I didn't have one near me - I wrote them off.
> 
> I just signed up for their newsletter in hopes of getting a 10% off coupon code. Then, I will order. Yay!


 

Bloomingdales, I just checked, are also out of stock 

I want the natural, but they don't carry it. I might order it from Magnums instead.


----------



## Brontski

Just saw one being carried by Rooney Mara.


----------



## littlerock

Gigoypotpot said:


> Bloomingdales, I just checked, are also out of stock
> 
> I want the natural, but they don't carry it. I might order it from Magnums instead.



I am seeing in stock as of right now.. 

We're talking about the pink color..


----------



## Gigoypotpot

littlerock said:
			
		

> I am seeing in stock as of right now..
> 
> We're talking about the pink color..



Oh you're right! I waslooking for cyclamen, but they have it listed as fuschia.


----------



## circoit

Well - I ordered the small in fuschia! 

I want one in medium as well for traveling, but I can't decide between black or navy. What do you ladies think?


----------



## navo66

I love the navy , next on my list but the small one


----------



## rx4dsoul

circoit said:
			
		

> Well - I ordered the small in fuschia!
> 
> I want one in medium as well for traveling, but I can't decide between black or navy. What do you ladies think?



Black seems so classic...plus someone needs to buy the black and show it off to us here hehe 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## littlerock

I have Black, Pink & red in my cart. 

I can't get them all but I want them all. I am hoping for more reveals so I can make up my mind. My orange is due on Thursday..


----------



## clu0984

Got the taupe today!  Love the leather!  Wanted the fuchsia but it was all sold out. I surprisingly liked the taupe which is a brown with olive tones making it surprisingly versatile- it also looks better on than on the shelf.

I think these bags are a hit in my book.  Hope they bring it back for the fall.

Re: other colors, I loved the orange but it is bright!  I felt like I was holding a big clementine.  The red was pretty but somehow the color didn't look like a true deep red.  Maybe I was thrown off because it was juxtaposed to other bright colors like fuchsia (cyclamen) and orange.


----------



## airina666

clu0984 said:


> Got the taupe today!  Love the leather!  Wanted the fuchsia but it was all sold out. I surprisingly liked the taupe which is a brown with olive tones making it surprisingly versatile- it also looks better on than on the shelf.
> 
> I think these bags are a hit in my book.  Hope they bring it back for the fall.
> 
> Re: other colors, I loved the orange but it is bright!  I felt like I was holding a big clementine.  The red was pretty but somehow the color didn't look like a true deep red.  Maybe I was thrown off because it was juxtaposed to other bright colors like fuchsia (cyclamen) and orange.



Want to see, want to see!


----------



## clu0984

airina666 said:
			
		

> Want to see, want to see!



Will try to take pictures tomorrow when it's daylight


----------



## airina666

clu0984 said:


> Will try to take pictures tomorrow when it's daylight



Looking forward to it. It's the color that i am planning to get too


----------



## feifei87

clu0984 said:


> Will try to take pictures tomorrow when it's daylight



Can't wait to see your pictures!  I want to get the small taupe as well but was hesitant after hearing mixed reviews on the color.


----------



## Rikko_8

Quick question ladies - does the medium come with a crossbody shoulder strap?  The 31x30x19 cm size.

I was looking at the Longchamp website and it seems like only the small (25x23x16 cm) and the large and X-large sizes come with the crossbody strap.


----------



## rx4dsoul

littlerock said:
			
		

> I have Black, Pink & red in my cart.
> 
> I can't get them all but I want them all. I am hoping for more reveals so I can make up my mind. My orange is due on Thursday..



Wow! I am looking forward to the red!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Wooot!!! My Bloomies finally have them in stock!! Planning onstopping by tomorrow to see them IRL!!! can't wait!!!

Wish Bloomies carried the medium as well, though


----------



## navo66

Would love to see the taupe and red irl


----------



## navo66

Only the cyclamen , orange and the turquoise ( not sure on the turquoise ) are LE , all other colours are permanent and will be available all seasons , that is what Longchamp customer service told me


----------



## clu0984

Ok, not best picture as I snapped it in my car this morning, but here's a pic of my taupe.  This is the small which fits all of my stuff and ipad


----------



## rx4dsoul

clu0984 said:
			
		

> Ok, not best picture as I snapped it in my car this morning, but here's a pic of my taupe.  This is the small which fits all of my stuff and ipad



Fits an Ipad? Wow! Thanks for that bit of info ...makes me fell better about the small that ive ordered  congratulations on your taupe, its the perfect neutral .

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## littlerock

In all the pictures I've seen, taupe appears to be a bronzy- light brownish color. Is that true?


----------



## clu0984

I don't really see a bronzy color.  It is more of a lighter brown with a hint of olive and maybe even grey undertones.


----------



## bisbee

I love these - and actually, I think I might go for the large tote! It seems to be in between the size of the small and the medium - it doesn't have the cross-body strap, but the handles are larger and can be worn on the shoulder. The sizing is confusing - I recently got the Planètes in black - the style is the same as the large leather tote, but the size is the same as the small cross-body.

I'm so confused! Maybe they'll have them in NM - going on Saturday...


----------



## Rikko_8

bisbee said:


> I love these - and actually, I think I might go for the large tote! It seems to be in between the size of the small and *the medium - it doesn't have the cross-body strap, but the handles are larger and can be worn on the shoulder.* The sizing is confusing - I recently got the Planètes in black - the style is the same as the large leather tote, but the size is the same as the small cross-body.
> 
> I'm so confused! Maybe they'll have them in NM - going on Saturday...




Thanks - I was wondering why it doesn't have one whereas all the other sizes do.  That's confusing because some of the older posts/pictures on this thread said that people managed to buy the medium size with the crossbody strap.


----------



## clu0984

I believe there are 2 styles- one as the tote with long handles, no messenger, very similar to the nylon version.  The other is a tote with short handles and the messenger strap.  I only saw a small and medium version in the Longchamps store yesterday of the messenger strap style and only one size in the longer handle tote style.  HTH!


----------



## TejasMama

I love how these look but I wish the price weren't quite so high.  I would expect that these would be made in France, correct?  I particularly love the small one with the messenger strap.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

I just walked out of Bloomies!!!! I loved all of them IRL. The taupe doesn't really seem bronzy IRL unlike how they appear in pics. 

I loved the navy and the black, unfortunately, Bloomies does not carry the tan  and that's what I wanted to see IRL! 

I am 4'9 and I definitely cannot pull off the medium short handle with strap. I thought it looked too big for me. I keep trying to attach a pic but my phone won't let me. Will try to do it on my ipad when I get home


----------



## navo66

did you see the cyclamen , your thoughts on the colour please


----------



## littlerock

bisbee said:


> I love these - and actually, I think I might go for the large tote! It seems to be in between the size of the small and the medium - it doesn't have the cross-body strap, but the handles are larger and can be worn on the shoulder. The sizing is confusing - I recently got the Planètes in black - the style is the same as the large leather tote, but the size is the same as the small cross-body.
> 
> I'm so confused! Maybe they'll have them in NM - going on Saturday...



That is the size/ style I got in the orange color. I wanted a bright, fun colored tote for spring & summer. I will have it tomorrow and can post pics/ review.


----------



## littlerock

TejasMama said:


> I love how these look but I wish the price weren't quite so high.  I would expect that these would be made in France, correct?  I particularly love the small one with the messenger strap.



Yes, made in france.


----------



## kimlynnwang

Orange is very popular right now and you can't go wrong with natural or taupe! Sorry, I guess I'm not much help in the decision making department!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

navo66 said:
			
		

> did you see the cyclamen , your thoughts on the colour please



The cyclamen IRL is definitely a bright pink, unlike how it is showing on pics. I personally think it's too bright for myself to pull off. However, it is definitely a good color for spring for those who can pull of those brights.


----------



## alouette

Loving this bag as of late.

So it looks like the taupe is brown with slight olive and almost grayish undertones, is that correct?

I like this shade but want to ensure it's not a flat dark brown.  I already have too many of these.


----------



## REREsaurus

littlerock said:


> Yes, made in france.



I went a lil crazy and bought three. In addition to the Navy and Tan, I went out and bought the red one yesterday.

My Navy and Tan are both made in Tunisia. My Navy is made in China. At first - I was totally put off. But to be honest, the Navy (made in China) is actually the thickest, and "feels" like the best quality of all three of my bags. 

Just a note, a few of the smalls I saw were Made In France, while the Mediums were mostly made in Tunisia and China.


----------



## REREsaurus

alouette said:


> Loving this bag as of late.
> 
> So it looks like the taupe is brown with slight olive and almost grayish undertones, is that correct?
> 
> I like this shade but want to ensure it's not a flat dark brown.  I already have too many of these.



I hate to disappoint, because I am a TAUPE-LOVER, myself. I love any and everything taupe. If I could have ALL my bags be taupe, I would except for that my bag friend would slap me silly.

Their taupe is NOT taupe. In my eyes, it leans more towards a medium flat brown. I didn't see any bronze, no gray, no olive. Well, maybe some olive. They called it "more of a mocha" in the Longchamp store (I think cause I was taking it in all different lights trying to see the Taupe side of it) but don't be fooled - its NOT mocha, nor is it taupe. It's brown. And a lovely brown at that, but its just not *TAUPE*, kwim?

At first, I wanted their Taupe when I saw it available online on their site. Thought maybe the coloring was off online since it showed so much darker than IRL. SO GLAD I didn't spring for it because I would have been sorely disappointed as I opened the box. Luckily, a visit to the store turned me right around and I bought Navy, Tan, and Red instead.

Their taupe (at least for this season) is NOT taupe!!!


----------



## REREsaurus

littlerock said:


> In all the pictures I've seen, taupe appears to be a bronzy- light brownish color. Is that true?



See my notes on their taupe, above this post.


----------



## REREsaurus

circoit said:


> Well - I ordered the small in fuschia!
> 
> I want one in medium as well for traveling, but I can't decide between black or navy. What do you ladies think?



NAVY, for sure! did you happen across the pics I posted of my Navy medium with long strap? Its SO lovely! SO SO lovely! The purple hints don't pick up in photos... only in person. Go figure.


----------



## REREsaurus

Gigoypotpot said:


> The cyclamen IRL is definitely a bright pink, unlike how it is showing on pics. I personally think it's too bright for myself to pull off. However, it is definitely a good color for spring for those who can pull of those brights.



ITA. I can't do bright bags, which is why I went for the Red since its more muted than my other red bags (Balenciaga and Givenchy) as my POP of color. 

Went back to see the Cyclamen (was it yesterday?) and DAMN - that shade of pink is even prettier than I remember. Its just so... damn beautiful. It is brighter than I remember, and less pinky too. Very pretty indeed. Its similar to the pics where another tpfer posted her small Cyclament sitting on the couch.


----------



## rx4dsoul

REREsaurus said:
			
		

> ITA. I can't do bright bags, which is why I went for the Red since its more muted than my other red bags (Balenciaga and Givenchy) as my POP of color.
> 
> Went back to see the Cyclamen (was it yesterday?) and DAMN - that shade of pink is even prettier than I remember. Its just so... damn beautiful. It is brighter than I remember, and less pinky too. Very pretty indeed. Its similar to the pics where another tpfer posted her small Cyclament sitting on the couch.



RERE come on! Show us your lovely Red!!!!
Please ? 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## REREsaurus

navo66 said:


> lovely bag , you got two !!! versatile colours ,I have a question do you think the quality of this bag justifies the price tag ?



Only time will tell, but what I will say is there it worries me that there is no hardware "keeping" things in place. Like at the base of handles where they sew attached to the bag, no hardware. I'm used to Balenciaga bags where hardware seems to reinforce the seams of the bag, if that makes sense. But, I trust (somewhat...) that Longchamp did their research since they've been making bags for a very long time. So maybe, I just worry about seams coming loose without hardware because I'm a worry wort. It will likely be fine, but again - I worry.

The price is great though, IMHO. $590 for an all leather, luxurious bag is a steal. I'm used to bags in the $1200 to $1900 range.  All that leather! Quite a difference from the $150 to $200 for the nylon bags, I am sure. But COME ON people, nylon versus leather? LEATHER WINS and is harder to produce.


----------



## REREsaurus

rx4dsoul said:


> RERE come on! Show us your lovely Red!!!!
> Please ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I surely will! I don't have a good solo shot of her yet...


----------



## REREsaurus

These were taken of my Medium Red with short handles and long strap, in a flurry. On a rush, on my way home from an impromptu trip to SF. Sorry about the quality.


----------



## REREsaurus

Quick mod shots. Also taken with the quickness after an arduous day at work. Sorry for the blurriness!


----------



## REREsaurus

Mo!


----------



## rx4dsoul

REREsaurus said:
			
		

> Quick mod shots. Also taken with the quickness after an arduous day at work. Sorry for the blurriness!



Yayy ! Thanks Rere  looks really good on you! 
I actually like the shade , not too intense...i cant do intense hehehe

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

REREsaurus said:
			
		

> Only time will tell, but what I will say is there it worries me that there is no hardware "keeping" things in place. Like at the base of handles where they sew attached to the bag, no hardware. I'm used to Balenciaga bags where hardware seems to reinforce the seams of the bag, if that makes sense. But, I trust (somewhat...) that Longchamp did their research since they've been making bags for a very long time. So maybe, I just worry about seams coming loose without hardware because I'm a worry wort. It will likely be fine, but again - I worry.
> 
> The price is great though, IMHO. $590 for an all leather, luxurious bag is a steal. I'm used to bags in the $1200 to $1900 range.  All that leather! Quite a difference from the $150 to $200 for the nylon bags, I am sure. But COME ON people, nylon versus leather? LEATHER WINS and is harder to produce.



Well, if they employ the same kind of workmanship as their nylon bags, i wouldnt worry bout the lack of hardware. I have a lot of the nylon pliages and ive never had any problems about the stitchings and stuff...the bottom nylon corners wearing down were what gave me headaches though and that would be my concern for the Cuir . (fingers crossed)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## missbianti

Oh Rere you bought the red one!!! congrats!! i'm planning to get this in red and i was hoping for someone to post this beauty in red to make sure that i will make a right choice...so thanks for sharing your red pictures  

btw, is the red somehow look like Balen Sang??


----------



## elkington

thanks to everyone who posted pics and modeling pics so far! these bags look amazing! I have a couple of nylon pliages as well, but I love the messenger strap on the cuir. 

still haven't seen them IRL and I need to make up my mind about which size to get, the small or medium  the medium looks like it sags a lot? and I'm wondering it might be too big for me, but then I guess I need to check them out in a store.


----------



## someday681

REREsaurus said:


> Mo!




Gorgeous! Thank you for posting pictures.  Now if only I could decide which one I want!


----------



## ochels

When I visited Paris in Feb, the SA in LC flagship store told me that Cuir wont be available until April  a friend of mine is visiting Paris at the moment and she managed to get me the Cyclamen in Medium size with strap from Lafayette..no more Mandarin left! and that Cyclamen was the last one   it's 350euro, the small ones are 295


----------



## cbk021726

went to the boutique in pavilion here in KL sad to say they don't have the cuir collection yet ...


----------



## Gigoypotpot

REREsaurus said:
			
		

> I hate to disappoint, because I am a TAUPE-LOVER, myself. I love any and everything taupe. If I could have ALL my bags be taupe, I would except for that my bag friend would slap me silly.
> 
> Their taupe is NOT taupe. In my eyes, it leans more towards a medium flat brown. I didn't see any bronze, no gray, no olive. Well, maybe some olive. They called it "more of a mocha" in the Longchamp store (I think cause I was taking it in all different lights trying to see the Taupe side of it) but don't be fooled - its NOT mocha, nor is it taupe. It's brown. And a lovely brown at that, but its just not TAUPE, kwim?
> 
> At first, I wanted their Taupe when I saw it available online on their site. Thought maybe the coloring was off online since it showed so much darker than IRL. SO GLAD I didn't spring for it because I would have been sorely disappointed as I opened the box. Luckily, a visit to the store turned me right around and I bought Navy, Tan, and Red instead.
> 
> Their taupe (at least for this season) is NOT taupe!!!



ITA agree with you on the Taupe, RERE. I was so disappointed to see the taupe yesterday IRL. I'm not very good with hues and hints of color, so to me it appeared just a flat brown. 

Interestingly enough, I really liked the black IRL, which to me had silver/sparkly undertones. Now I want the navy, tan and black!!! LOL. 

Definitely going for small though because I'm just too small for the medium. I wish I could get a coupon somewhere so I could buy two at the same time and justify it! LOL. 

BTW RERE, thanks for the additional lovely pics!

I've attached a (very bad, sorry!) pic of me with the small messenger at Bloomies yesterday for reference. I didn't notice my iphone had a smudge on the lens. Sorry


----------



## rx4dsoul

Gigoypotpot said:
			
		

> ITA agree with you on the Taupe, RERE. I was so disappointed to see the taupe yesterday IRL. I'm not very good with hues and hints of color, so to me it appeared just a flat brown.
> 
> Interestingly enough, I really liked the black IRL, which to me had silver/sparkly undertones. Now I want the navy, tan and black!!! LOL.
> 
> Definitely going for small though because I'm just too small for the medium. I wish I could get a coupon somewhere so I could buy two at the same time and justify it! LOL.
> 
> BTW RERE, thanks for the additional lovely pics!
> 
> I've attached a (very bad, sorry!) pic of me with the small messenger at Bloomies yesterday for reference. I didn't notice my iphone had a smudge on the lens. Sorry



Thanks for sharing mod pics GP! Did you get this (black) ?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## littlerock

REREsaurus said:


> I went a lil crazy and bought three. In addition to the Navy and Tan, I went out and bought the red one yesterday.
> 
> *My Navy and Tan are both made in Tunisia. My Navy is made in China. At first - I was totally put off. But to be honest, the Navy (made in China) is actually the thickest, and "feels" like the best quality of all three of my bags. *
> 
> Just a note, a few of the smalls I saw were Made In France, while the Mediums were mostly made in Tunisia and China.



You're kidding? I'm surprised to hear that some are made in france and others are not. Part of the reason I made my purchase was because of this. That is a bit of a bummer. I'm sure the quality is the same but we're paying for a level of craftsmanship/ brand. you know? My tote comes today, I'll let you know what I find. 

I am really interested in the small red, black & tan. How do you like the red?


----------



## peaberry

REREsaurus said:


> The price is great though, IMHO. $590 for an all leather, luxurious bag is a steal. I'm used to bags in the $1200 to $1900 range.  All that leather! Quite a difference from the $150 to $200 for the nylon bags, I am sure. But COME ON people, nylon versus leather? LEATHER WINS and is harder to produce.



Thank you for your review Rere! I was supposed to order one of these babies with a friend but she balked at the price and said she'd never pay more than $200 for Longchamp. But but but, it's full leather and good quality leather at that! Looks like I'm going shopping alone but I'm definitely getting one in due time.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing mod pics GP! Did you get this (black) ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Hi rx4dsoul!!! 

I haven't made a purchase. I really wanted to see the tan IRL, but unfortunately Bloomies does not carry them. Maybe I'll jump the gun one of these days and just get the tan


----------



## REREsaurus

rx4dsoul said:


> Well, if they employ the same kind of workmanship as their nylon bags, i wouldnt worry bout the lack of hardware. I have a lot of the nylon pliages and ive never had any problems about the stitchings and stuff...the bottom nylon corners wearing down were what gave me headaches though and that would be my concern for the Cuir . (fingers crossed)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
rx4 - thank you darling! I love the red. You're right, its not too bright. Its almost subdued and VERY wearable. My biggest fear with bags that are other-than-neutral colors is that I wouldn't wear them cause they're too intense.

I hope it wears well. So far, everything looks great. The handles are wearing well, the corners show no rubbing. I don't see the leather rubbing thru like the nylon bags; I just don't see it happening for some reason. I'll keep everyone updated.



missbianti said:


> Oh Rere you bought the red one!!! congrats!! i'm planning to get this in red and i was hoping for someone to post this beauty in red to make sure that i will make a right choice...so thanks for sharing your red pictures
> 
> btw, is the red somehow look like Balen Sang??


 
missbianti! Are you getting red in medium? I highly recommend it! It only got 'better' with a couple days of usage.  The red looks like Balenciaga 08 Ruby to me cause its kind of a darker red. Depends on the lighting though. Maybe a mix between Ruby and Sang?



Gigoypotpot said:


> ITA agree with you on the Taupe, RERE. I was so disappointed to see the taupe yesterday IRL. I'm not very good with hues and hints of color, so to me it appeared just a flat brown.
> 
> Interestingly enough, I really liked the black IRL, which to me had silver/sparkly undertones. Now I want the navy, tan and black!!! LOL.
> 
> Definitely going for small though because I'm just too small for the medium. I wish I could get a coupon somewhere so I could buy two at the same time and justify it! LOL.
> 
> BTW RERE, thanks for the additional lovely pics!
> 
> I've attached a (very bad, sorry!) pic of me with the small messenger at Bloomies yesterday for reference. I didn't notice my iphone had a smudge on the lens. Sorry


 
You got it! Hell yes! You went for a totally different color than you originally wanted. Love that. ITA, their black is a VERY nice black! Considering they use vegetable dye and everything - the black is blacker than night and very well-saturated. Let's see some up close and personal shots! EDIT - Nevermind! Looks like you tried it on, and did not purchase. Man, your wait is killing me! lol



littlerock said:


> You're kidding? I'm surprised to hear that some are made in france and others are not. Part of the reason I made my purchase was because of this. That is a bit of a bummer. I'm sure the quality is the same but we're paying for a level of craftsmanship/ brand. you know? My tote comes today, I'll let you know what I find.
> 
> I am really interested in the small red, black & tan. How do you like the red?


 
Totally serious. I was almost going to get a small just because those were mostly Made in France and I'm a serious Made in France whore. But honest, even with my dispositon set in my mind about Made in China - my Navy bag Made in China is the bet one. The leather is thicker, more substantial, and all the stitchings are PERFECT. Not a thing wrong with that bag, even if I am being super picky.

I love all the colors for different reasons. Wanted the Tan because its so similar to 05 Caramel. Wanted the Navy cause it reminded me of Officier (can you believe it??), and the Red because it reminded me of 08 Ruby. Love the red - its very wearable and I tend to shy away from bright colored bags. 

I think it would fit right in to your lifestyle - maybe rotate between the orange and red for spring? 



peaberry said:


> Thank you for your review Rere! I was supposed to order one of these babies with a friend but she balked at the price and said she'd never pay more than $200 for Longchamp. But but but, it's full leather and good quality leather at that! Looks like I'm going shopping alone but I'm definitely getting one in due time.


 
Can't wait to see what you come up with. To me - totally worth the price. When will you be getting yours? We need more photos up in this thread! Spready to love!


----------



## alouette

REREsaurus said:


> I hate to disappoint, because I am a TAUPE-LOVER, myself. I love any and everything taupe. If I could have ALL my bags be taupe, I would except for that my bag friend would slap me silly.
> 
> Their taupe is NOT taupe. In my eyes, it leans more towards a medium flat brown. I didn't see any bronze, no gray, no olive. Well, maybe some olive. They called it "more of a mocha" in the Longchamp store (I think cause I was taking it in all different lights trying to see the Taupe side of it) but don't be fooled - its NOT mocha, nor is it taupe. It's brown. And a lovely brown at that, but its just not *TAUPE*, kwim?
> 
> At first, I wanted their Taupe when I saw it available online on their site. Thought maybe the coloring was off online since it showed so much darker than IRL. SO GLAD I didn't spring for it because I would have been sorely disappointed as I opened the box. Luckily, a visit to the store turned me right around and I bought Navy, Tan, and Red instead.
> 
> Their taupe (at least for this season) is NOT taupe!!!



Ah much appreciation RERE, for your informative post!! You saved me some $ and the hassle.  I thank you for that. I was kind of hoping the taupe would be like your droolworthy Antigonas!!!  Those shades have me foaming at the mouth.  I'm a sucker for navy but with my navy/black Pandora, I just can't get another navy satchel.

Wondering about potential issues w/ the tan color and color transfer?  Hmmm...


----------



## littlerock

Rere- 08 Ruby is my favorite red. You're killing me.  I am so close to ordering a couple of smalls.


----------



## littlerock

Received my bag.. Took some pictures. The tote is made in France. The color is beautiful. The leather is thin but I like that it's light. It makes it a great travel bag which is what I wanted. 

I am re-thinking my color choice though so I am pretty sure this is going back. I didn't realize the tote would be so big. 

I want the large zip tote in black, a small messenger in orange and a small messenger in red. Trial and error, right?


----------



## littlerock

It is really not that bright but my iPhone couldn't capture the color right. It is a beautiful pop of orange though. I definitely want this in the smaller bag.


----------



## Rikko_8

The red is divine RERE - not too in your face but still bright and saturated enough to 'pop.'  Seeing your pics is actually making me want the medium size even though i was planning on getting the small instead since i really only carry my wallet, a lipstick and my phone lol.  Thanks for sharing!  



ochels said:


> When I visited Paris in Feb, the SA in LC flagship store told me that Cuir wont be available until April  a friend of mine is visiting Paris at the moment and she managed to get me the Cyclamen in Medium size with strap from Lafayette..no more Mandarin left! and that Cyclamen was the last one   it's 350euro, the small ones are 295



really??  I'm heading to Paris in a couple of weeks and was planning on picking up the Cuir in either red or orange in either small or medium (yep I know i'm completely undecided).  Do the SA's let you reserve one in case it comes in or is it really a matter of luck in terms of whether they have the colour/size you want in stock?


----------



## REREsaurus

littlerock said:


> Received my bag.. Took some pictures. The tote is made in France. The color is beautiful. The leather is thin but I like that it's light. It makes it a great travel bag which is what I wanted.
> 
> I am re-thinking my color choice though so I am pretty sure this is going back. I didn't realize the tote would be so big.
> 
> I want the large zip tote in black, a small messenger in orange and a small messenger in red. Trial and error, right?


 
Trial and error is right! But this means you would have missed out on the F&F deal, correct? Ah well, that's better than keeping a bag that is completely "for you" just cause it was a good price, kwim?

How about the medium size messenger (like mine?) that would rock on you! You think it would be too big on you?


----------



## REREsaurus

Rikko_8 said:


> The red is divine RERE - not too in your face but still bright and saturated enough to 'pop.' Seeing your pics is actually making me want the medium size even though i was planning on getting the small instead since i really only carry my wallet, a lipstick and my phone lol. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> really?? I'm heading to Paris in a couple of weeks and was planning on picking up the Cuir in either red or orange in either small or medium (yep I know i'm completely undecided). Do the SA's let you reserve one in case it comes in or is it really a matter of luck in terms of whether they have the colour/size you want in stock?


 
Thank you, Rikko! If all you carry is a wallet, lipstick and phone, definitely get the small, lol. I carry a long wallet, medium make up pouch, small make up pouch, two phones, two sets of keys, and a tissue case. And eye glasses.


----------



## REREsaurus

alouette said:


> Ah much appreciation RERE, for your informative post!! You saved me some $ and the hassle. I thank you for that. I was kind of hoping the taupe would be like your droolworthy Antigonas!!! Those shades have me foaming at the mouth. I'm a sucker for navy but with my navy/black Pandora, I just can't get another navy satchel.
> 
> Wondering about potential issues w/ the tan color and color transfer? Hmmm...


 
Oh hey now! If the Givenchy Taupe is what you're after (and I can CERTAINLY understand why) then the LC Taupe is so not the one for you! 

I'll keep you updated on any transfer. I wore the tan for three days, no transfer, no dirt. There is a nice sheen on this Cuir leather. I am currently wearing the Red; and there's no transfer there either.


----------



## navo66

Those who have seen the cyclamen irl , is it very very bright ? I still haven't  received mine maybe in a week , can't wait


----------



## alouette

REREsaurus said:


> Oh hey now! If the Givenchy Taupe is what you're after (and I can CERTAINLY understand why) then the LC Taupe is so not the one for you!
> 
> I'll keep you updated on any transfer. I wore the tan for three days, no transfer, no dirt. There is a nice sheen on this Cuir leather. I am currently wearing the Red; and there's no transfer there either.



OH yay, good to hear the good news about the tan.  Doesn't bode well for my wallet though.

Love the honest feedback for the taupe.  Oh yes, I am after the Givenchy Taupe color on a bag without that price tag, lol.

Hoping to find a small tan one locally!  Thx for all the info!!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

REREsaurus said:
			
		

> You got it! Hell yes! You went for a totally different color than you originally wanted. Love that. ITA, their black is a VERY nice black! Considering they use vegetable dye and everything - the black is blacker than night and very well-saturated. Let's see some up close and personal shots! EDIT - Nevermind! Looks like you tried it on, and did not purchase. Man, your wait is killing me! lol



My own wait is killing me!! LOL. Well, I recently got engaged, so now I feel like I need to start saving money. So I guess I'll hold out?


----------



## feifei87

Just got a small one in black!  Can't wait till it gets here.


----------



## littlerock

I exchanged my orange large tote for a black tote and then added an orange & red small messenger. (I just drove across town to local bloomies.)

My large black tote is a made in china.. The two smalls are from france. I think it is a color thing rather than a style thing like I thought before. Or it could be totally random. Who knows. Like another poster said before, the quality is the same.

Here is a little peep show from the back of my car! lol


----------



## rx4dsoul

littlerock said:
			
		

> I exchanged my orange large tote for a black tote and then added an orange & red small messenger. (I just drove across town to local bloomies.)
> 
> My large black tote is a made in china.. The two smalls are from france. I think it is a color thing rather than a style thing like I thought before. Or it could be totally random. Who knows. Like another poster said before, the quality is the same.
> 
> Here is a little peep show from the back of my car! lol



Wooowww! Awesome haul! Im liking the black from what little I can see of it  hope you can share some mod shots of these items soon !

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## peaberry

REREsaurus said:


> Can't wait to see what you come up with. To me - totally worth the price. When will you be getting yours? We need more photos up in this thread! Spready to love!



I'm hoping to get mine either at the end of this month or the next. Recently acquired a Givenchy Antigona (your reveal helped A LOT hehe) and a Pandora so I think I need to pace myself a little. Will be sure to share photos when I get my Cuir!


----------



## littlerock

Some pics..


----------



## littlerock

Orange small...


----------



## littlerock

Red small..


----------



## REREsaurus

^^^ Ooooooooooohhhhh! 

Tell us how you like the red. Tell us how you like the orange. Tell us how you like the black! Did you happen across any other colors of Cuir that were of interest to you? 

May I ask what you put into the Smalls? Did everything that fit into the large; fit the small too?

Answers, woman. Answers! Lol


----------



## REREsaurus

Oh, and! How tall are you, please? If you're anything over 5'3", you give me hope for a small which up until this second, I was convinced was too small for me...


----------



## littlerock

REREsaurus said:


> ^^^ Ooooooooooohhhhh!
> 
> Tell us how you like the red. Tell us how you like the orange. Tell us how you like the black! Did you happen across any other colors of Cuir that were of interest to you?
> 
> May I ask what you put into the Smalls? Did everything that fit into the large; fit the small too?
> 
> Answers, woman. Answers! Lol



I loved the black, orange and red! They are all vibrant and true colors. I loved the pink too but I've never been able to pull off pink so I stuck to what I know. I wish the leather was a tad thicker on all of the bags but a selling point was how light they are, so I guess I can't have both.

I am over 5'6 and weigh about 125-130

Almost everything fit into the small. I could fit my wallet, make up bag, extra pouch for odds and ends, coin purse, keys & sun glass case. 

The large had so much extra room in it. I mainly got the large black for airplane travel. So I could fit a water bottle, sweater, magazines, etc..

Hope that helps!!



REREsaurus said:


> Oh, and! How tall are you, please? If you're anything over 5'3", you give me hope for a small which up until this second, I was convinced was too small for me...


----------



## chicology

I finally got mine today! Wheeee!!!
Will post some pics soon.


----------



## donnaoh

I made the 2 hour (each way) drive to my closest Nordies only to find that they no longer carry Longchamp! Whaaa....was ready willing and able to get a  Le Pilage Cuir!


----------



## littlerock

donnaoh said:


> I made the 2 hour (each way) drive to my closest Nordies only to find that they no longer carry Longchamp! Whaaa....was ready willing and able to get a  Le Pilage Cuir!




Ouch! I always try and call first.. you never know what they'll have in stock, etc. Sorry to hear that!


----------



## donnaoh

littlerock said:


> Ouch! I always try and call first.. you never know what they'll have in stock, etc. Sorry to hear that!


Yea, i should have called first...but I was going there to shop in the area anyways...But!...i am heading to NYC in May! Yipeeeee!!!


----------



## navo66

I wonder if they will be restocked on the bloomingdales website , only the black and red available in the small crossbody


----------



## chicology

Before I had seen the actual bags, I was debating between the Red and Natural (the tag says Natural. But it's the tan or brown, whichever way you call it).

But when I saw the bags, it was a clear choice for me. This red is photogenic. I like it in pictures but it looks faded/dull in real. I'm not liking it as I personally prefer a true red or something more vibrant.

Pink is very nice. But as I was looking for a bag for travelling, I wanted a neutral colour so that it would fit all my outfits. 

Capacity is perfect for toting out everyday when I travel. However, it's too small for flights, so I may have to rely on my medium Le Pliage for that purpose.

Here are some pics for your reference (sorry for the poorly taken pics).
It's a small Natural. Made in Tunisia. Due to lightings,  first picture is closest to the actual colour. 

Was worried over the strap length but it works out pretty ok for me whether its shoulder sling or crossbody sling.


----------



## rx4dsoul

chicology said:
			
		

> Before I had seen the actual bags, I was debating between the Red and Natural (the tag says Natural. But it's the tan or brown, whichever way you call it).
> 
> But when I saw the bags, it was a clear choice for me. This red is photogenic. I like it in pictures but it looks faded/dull in real. I'm not liking it as I personally prefer a true red or something more vibrant.
> 
> Pink is very nice. But as I was looking for a bag for travelling, I wanted a neutral colour so that it would fit all my outfits.
> 
> Capacity is perfect for toting out everyday when I travel. However, it's too small for flights, so I may have to rely on my medium Le Pliage for that purpose.
> 
> Here are some pics for your reference (sorry for the poorly taken pics).
> It's a small Natural. Made in Tunisia. Due to lightings,  first picture is closest to the actual colour.
> 
> Was worried over the strap length but it works out pretty ok for me whether its shoulder sling or crossbody sling.



Yaay! Thanks for sharing these photos C! Makes me happy about my small Natural order.
 Btw, your small looks a bit bigger than Littlerock's small (**wondering**)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## littlerock

chicology said:


> Before I had seen the actual bags, I was debating between the Red and Natural (the tag says Natural. But it's the tan or brown, whichever way you call it).
> 
> But when I saw the bags, it was a clear choice for me. This red is photogenic. I like it in pictures but it looks faded/dull in real. I'm not liking it as I personally prefer a true red or something more vibrant.
> 
> Pink is very nice. But as I was looking for a bag for travelling, I wanted a neutral colour so that it would fit all my outfits.
> 
> Capacity is perfect for toting out everyday when I travel. However, it's too small for flights, so I may have to rely on my medium Le Pliage for that purpose.
> 
> Here are some pics for your reference (sorry for the poorly taken pics).
> It's a small Natural. Made in Tunisia. Due to lightings,  first picture is closest to the actual colour.
> 
> Was worried over the strap length but it works out pretty ok for me whether its shoulder sling or crossbody sling.



I know what you mean about the red but I truly believe it only appears dull in comparison to the BRIGHT orange and pink bags. Once you get it on it's own, it is very much a true, deep lipstick red. I own several red bags (YSL, Bal, Rebecca Minkoff) and can confirm that it holds it's own against the others. 

Your bag is beautiful, btw!! Looks great! Isn't it a great travel bag The large tote will be perfect for flights, that I assure you. 



rx4dsoul said:


> Yaay! Thanks for sharing these photos C! Makes me happy about my small Natural order.
> Btw, your small looks a bit bigger than Littlerock's small (**wondering**)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I am almost positive that I am taller (and bigger in general) than she is. Thus why her bag looks bigger.


----------



## littlerock

By the way, all three of my bags are made in different countries. I thought that both of the small bags were france bags but when I got home, I realized that my orange bag is a Tunisia bag. At one point I had a made in france orange messenger but switched out for another one that was in the back, untouched. I assumed they would all be from the same factory so I didn't bother to check. When I got home, I realized that I had a China, Tunisia and Paris bag.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

chicology said:
			
		

> Before I had seen the actual bags, I was debating between the Red and Natural (the tag says Natural. But it's the tan or brown, whichever way you call it).
> 
> But when I saw the bags, it was a clear choice for me. This red is photogenic. I like it in pictures but it looks faded/dull in real. I'm not liking it as I personally prefer a true red or something more vibrant.
> 
> Pink is very nice. But as I was looking for a bag for travelling, I wanted a neutral colour so that it would fit all my outfits.
> 
> Capacity is perfect for toting out everyday when I travel. However, it's too small for flights, so I may have to rely on my medium Le Pliage for that purpose.
> 
> Here are some pics for your reference (sorry for the poorly taken pics).
> It's a small Natural. Made in Tunisia. Due to lightings,  first picture is closest to the actual colour.
> 
> Was worried over the strap length but it works out pretty ok for me whether its shoulder sling or crossbody sling.



OMG the natural looks sooo yummy!!! Where did you order yours from?


----------



## rx4dsoul

littlerock said:
			
		

> By the way, all three of my bags are made in different countries. I assumed they would all be from the same factory so I didn't bother to check. When I got home, I realized that I had a China, Tunisia and Paris bag.



Oh yeah I didnt take the height factor into consideration  silly me hehe
Anyway, they all must be of equal quality since you didnt notice the different country of makes at first  I personally wouldnt mind which one I get, as (having had more than 20pliages and planetes at one time) I have had the chance to see first hand that made in China doesnt necessarily equate to quality issues. 

Now i really cant wait for mine to come on the first week of May, I plan to use it non-stop for a month to work and inter-island travel (which I do a lot of) so I can report on how it holds up under heavy duty wear . And yep, i live in an alternate rain (pouring) and shine (tanning sun) weather 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Saw you ladies red Cuir....I started to wonder if I got a red one? My bag does look more like red color to me.


----------



## littlerock

rx4dsoul said:


> Oh yeah I didnt take the height factor into consideration  silly me hehe
> Anyway, they all must be of equal quality since you didnt notice the different country of makes at first  I personally wouldnt mind which one I get, as (having had more than 20pliages and planetes at one time) I have had the chance to see first hand that made in China doesnt necessarily equate to quality issues.
> 
> Now i really cant wait for mine to come on the first week of May, I plan to use it non-stop for a month to work and inter-island travel (which I do a lot of) so I can report on how it holds up under heavy duty wear . And yep, i live in an alternate rain (pouring) and shine (tanning sun) weather
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Yup.. all the same quality is right. Do you live in hawaii or are we talking different islands? 



Ilovepurse007 said:


> Saw you ladies red Cuir....I started to wonder if I got a red one? My bag does look more like red color to me.



Have you posted pics? What color did you think you were buying?


----------



## Ilovepurse007

littlerock said:


> Yup.. all the same quality is right. Do you live in hawaii or are we talking different islands?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you posted pics? What color did you think you were buying?



SA told me it's pink...so I guess it's Cyclamen....but someone said Cyclamen is really bright...mine is not "Bright" .... I don't have the bag with me right now...will post it again later! (I did post it here before #*202 )*


----------



## AshJs3

I should have never clicked on this thread, because now I'm in love! Great bags, ladies!


----------



## littlerock

Ilovepurse007 said:


> SA told me it's pink...so I guess it's Cyclamen....but someone said Cyclamen is really bright...mine is not "Bright" .... I don't have the bag with me right now...will post it again later! (I did post it here before #*202 )*



You definitely have pink (or Cyclamen).. you don't find it bright in real life? Maybe everyone's opinion on bright is just different. I mean, it's not neon or anything but it is a vibrant fuchsia/ pink color, in my opinion.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

littlerock said:


> You definitely have pink (or Cyclamen).. you don't find it bright in real life? Maybe everyone's opinion on bright is just different. I mean, it's not neon or anything but it is a vibrant fuchsia/ pink color, in my opinion.


Thanks now I feel better cus I wanna a fuchsia/pink-ish bag more than a red one. The color just looks so different on the official website / brochure.


----------



## chicology

littlerock said:


> I know what you mean about the red but I truly believe it only appears dull in comparison to the BRIGHT orange and pink bags. Once you get it on it's own, it is very much a true, deep lipstick red. I own several red bags (YSL, Bal, Rebecca Minkoff) and can confirm that it holds it's own against the others.
> 
> Your bag is beautiful, btw!! Looks great! Isn't it a great travel bag The large tote will be perfect for flights, that I assure you.
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost positive that I am taller (and bigger in general) than she is. Thus why her bag looks bigger.



Ha yes. I am a midget. 5' 2" only. That's why it appears bigger on me. 
You lucky girl to have 3 of them!


----------



## chicology

rx4dsoul said:


> Yaay! Thanks for sharing these photos C! Makes me happy about my small Natural order.
> Btw, your small looks a bit bigger than Littlerock's small (**wondering**)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


I think natural is super easy to match  



Gigoypotpot said:


> OMG the natural looks sooo yummy!!! Where did you order yours from?


I got it from my local store (Singapore). It was launched yesterday. Supremely happy I had one on reservation. I have been waiting eagerly for this!!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Does anyone know how much for the size 40 cm in Paris? do they have the turquoise? thanks in advance 

Cheers, MrsRance


----------



## donnaoh

I am not usually a turquoise fan but I am liking their version of turquoise! It will go with a lot of my summer neutrals! Will have to see IRL...


----------



## aapricott

chicology said:
			
		

> I think natural is super easy to match
> 
> I got it from my local store (Singapore). It was launched yesterday. Supremely happy I had one on reservation. I have been waiting eagerly for this!!



Hi, where did u get it from and how much is it sold locally? I'm from sg too and I have been lemming for this for the longest time!!!


----------



## w.y.h

Today my cousin helped me got a medium cyclamen. But I won't have it till mid May. She helped me get it from one of the Singapore stores and she was told they only stock 1 piece per color, per size. Not sure how true is this. She also told me the natural/ tan is made in Tunisia, the cyclamen pink and red is made in France. Didn't realize that different colors are made in different countries.


----------



## ochels

MrsRance said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how much for the size 40 cm in Paris? do they have the turquoise? thanks in advance
> 
> Cheers, MrsRance



Hi MrsRance, Ochels' here )) paid it 350euros for that size


----------



## HelenaOfficial

ochels said:
			
		

> Hi MrsRance, Ochels' here )) paid it 350euros for that size




Helllowwww Ochels, yeayyy...nice to see you here     thank you for the info. at first I wanted my friend to buy it for me in Paris, but I didn't want to wait  I bought just now the navy one. i love this bag  what color did you get Ochels?

Ohhh no now I want the turquoise or orange small size 

Cheers, MrsRance


----------



## navo66

I want the small navy crossbody now , my cyclamen will arrive tomorrow !!!! will post pics


----------



## ochels

MrsRance said:
			
		

> Helllowwww Ochels, yeayyy...nice to see you here     thank you for the info. at first I wanted my friend to buy it for me in Paris, but I didn't want to wait  I bought just now the navy one. i love this bag  what color did you get Ochels?
> 
> Ohhh no now I want the turquoise or orange small size
> 
> Cheers, MrsRance



Great choice!! I was contemplating between cyclamen and mandarin but no more mandarin left in Paris 2 weeks ago..loveee the red and navy but i just bought a Coquelicot RGGH PT and navy pandora so had to crossed those colors out of the list! Post some pics pls ) how much is it in  Jakarta?


----------



## chicology

aapricott said:
			
		

> Hi, where did u get it from and how much is it sold locally? I'm from sg too and I have been lemming for this for the longest time!!!



Hi I got it from Takashimaya. Small is 673. Medium is 813. Hope that helps.


----------



## clementine8

anyone here from italy - milan or rome? would you know if this is already available at Lc stores there? thanks


----------



## HelenaOfficial

ochels said:
			
		

> Great choice!! I was contemplating between cyclamen and mandarin but no more mandarin left in Paris 2 weeks ago..loveee the red and navy but i just bought a Coquelicot RGGH PT and navy pandora so had to crossed those colors out of the list! Post some pics pls ) how much is it in  Jakarta?



Thanks! Red also one of my choice  will post pics soon. It's 7,9 million in Jakarta. Quite expensive  thinking to get the orange or turquoise small 

Sent from MrsRance's iPad using PurseForum


----------



## feifei87

Got my small black today!  The leather on this bag is soft, super light and fits everything that I normally carry in my medium nylon tote.  It also seems pretty scratch resistant.  I find that it's really easy to carry by the short handles and as a shoulder bag.  The strap is a tad short on me for carrying cross-body.  

Some pics of the small full and everything that I'm carrying inside.  Compared to the medium nylon tote, it's a tiny bit wider but a couple inches shorter.


----------



## feifei87

Some pics modeling the bag.  For reference I'm 5'5" and 112 lbs.


----------



## littlerock

^ Looks GREAT!! Thank you for sharing. I too find the leather super light and pretty durable. It is a really great bag for days when you don't want to fuss with a heavy, complicated bag but still want to look cute. 

I am wearing my small orange today and have already received compliments at work.


----------



## alouette

Looks great on your feifei!  Thanks for taking the time to post pics.  It sure helps me determine whether or not this bag is right for me.  I'm already thinking it is.


----------



## littlerock

feifei87 said:


> Some pics modeling the bag.  For reference I'm 5'5" and 112 lbs.



Just curious- where is your bag made?


----------



## feifei87

Thanks littlerock and alouette! 

This bag is made in China!  I was a little bit disappointed b/c all my other Longchamp bags are Made in France.  So far though, I don't notice any difference in quality.


----------



## chicology

feifei87 said:


> Some pics modeling the bag.  For reference I'm 5'5" and 112 lbs.


Congrats!! I love this bag too. 
It looks ok on you crossbody.

Ok..I'm officially tempted to get this in another colour (besides my Natural). Arrgh. Bad news.


----------



## feifei87

chicology said:


> Congrats!! I love this bag too.
> It looks ok on you crossbody.
> 
> Ok..I'm officially tempted to get this in another colour (besides my Natural). Arrgh. Bad news.



I love the natural on you!  What other color are you thinking about going for?


----------



## rx4dsoul

feifei87 said:
			
		

> Some pics modeling the bag.  For reference I'm 5'5" and 112 lbs.



Looks perfect on you! Thanks for sharing the mod shots -the photos  give me an idea about how it would look on me as im about the same height and weight 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## chicology

feifei87 said:


> I love the natural on you!  What other color are you thinking about going for?



Maybe the turquoise or the cyclamen (perhaps should take another look at red?) .Ok I am fickle minded.  
We've not seen any turquoise in the thread so far! 



rx4dsoul said:


> Looks perfect on you! Thanks for sharing the mod shots -the photos  give me an idea about how it would look on me as im about the same height and weight
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


When is the expected arrival date of your bag? 
Side track, I just noticed you like Zara too


----------



## rx4dsoul

chicology said:
			
		

> When is the expected arrival date of your bag?
> Side track, I just noticed you like Zara too



May first week (or 2nd but I hope not that long) ! What a long hard wait for me, Im not a patient person whn it comes to waiting for a new purse  
Continuing to be OOT ( beg your pardon girls...) : yup I love Zara- went to a store couple days ago and saw first hand all the great stuff that was posted by the ladies at the Zara thread but the blazers and the dresses -while they looked great on the others- were not just for me..so I got a couple thin linen oversized tunics in pastel colors instead. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## vink

feifei87 said:
			
		

> Some pics modeling the bag.  For reference I'm 5'5" and 112 lbs.



Thank you for all the photo especially the comparison one!!! Now I know I should get the small. We don't have it here yet.  the SA said it will be launch here in May.  

I love it on you. 
And love your wallet, too! Two cities that I'm so in love with. Wish I get to have a piece from that collection.


----------



## vink

Ah... Anyone has a comment on turquious ? We won't have it until May.


----------



## rx4dsoul

littlerock said:


> Yup.. all the same quality is right. Do you live in hawaii or are we talking different islands?



Different islands!

I do so hope Fakes won't come out yet. My area seems to be a melting pot for those.  So far I haven't spotted any during my most recent trip to a "designer replicas haven"....


----------



## w.y.h

Looks GORGEOUS on you, feifei! This is the second time modeling pictures of you with your bags makes me want to get the same bag right away!!! The first one was your barenia birkin and secondly, this black longchamp (eventhough I already got a medium cyclamen that I have not received) Can't wait 



feifei87 said:


> Some pics modeling the bag.  For reference I'm 5'5" and 112 lbs.


----------



## dewDrop

Hi all,

Haven't seen anyone posting the biggest (Travel) size yet, so thought I would post a couple pics of the one that I tried in the store today.  btw I'm about 5'7 (with heels) and about 107 lbs.
I'm looking for a travel duffel bag, and I like how this one slouches and hugs your body!!  hehehe lemme know what you guys think!  is it too big for me?  hehehe

http://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/dewDrop171/cuirtan2-1.jpg

http://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/dewDrop171/cuirtan1-1.jpg


----------



## dewDrop

sorry... I dont know how to post pics...  =(


----------



## littlerock

dewDrop said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Haven't seen anyone posting the biggest (Travel) size yet, so thought I would post a couple pics of the one that I tried in the store today.  btw I'm about 5'7 (with heels) and about 107 lbs.
> I'm looking for a travel duffel bag, and I like how this one slouches and hugs your body!!  hehehe lemme know what you guys think!  is it too big for me?  hehehe
> 
> http://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/dewDrop171/cuirtan2-1.jpg
> 
> http://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/dewDrop171/cuirtan1-1.jpg





dewDrop said:


> sorry... I dont know how to post pics...  =(




OMG, I love it! I think it's a perfect carryall bag especially because of how light it is! Now you have me thinking.. arghh.

It looks great on you-


----------



## feifei87

vink said:


> Thank you for all the photo especially the comparison one!!! Now I know I should get the small. We don't have it here yet.  the SA said it will be launch here in May.
> 
> I love it on you.
> And love your wallet, too! Two cities that I'm so in love with. Wish I get to have a piece from that collection.



Thank you! I'm glad that the comparison picture helps.  I know that I was wondering how big the small was in relation to the medium nylon and figured that I couldn't be the only one with the same question.

This wallet is great.  Over the past few years I've kept thinking about getting a new wallet but this one is still going strong (5+ years of daily use!)

Please post pics if you get your small!  What color were you thinking about getting?  Btw, I love the gorgeous blue Balenciaga in your avatar.  What color/year is it?


----------



## feifei87

w.y.h said:


> Looks GORGEOUS on you, feifei! This is the second time modeling pictures of you with your bags makes me want to get the same bag right away!!! The first one was your barenia birkin and secondly, this black longchamp (eventhough I already got a medium cyclamen that I have not received) Can't wait



Thank you so much for the sweet comment!  I would love to see your medium cyclamen when you get it!


----------



## feifei87

dewDrop said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Haven't seen anyone posting the biggest (Travel) size yet, so thought I would post a couple pics of the one that I tried in the store today.  btw I'm about 5'7 (with heels) and about 107 lbs.
> I'm looking for a travel duffel bag, and I like how this one slouches and hugs your body!!  hehehe lemme know what you guys think!  is it too big for me?  hehehe
> 
> http://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/dewDrop171/cuirtan2-1.jpg
> 
> http://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/dewDrop171/cuirtan1-1.jpg



I love the travel size!  Because it conforms to your body, it doesn't look too large at all.  Have you tried it on with things inside?  Does it change the way it looks/feels?


----------



## vink

feifei87 said:
			
		

> Thank you! I'm glad that the comparison picture helps.  I know that I was wondering how big the small was in relation to the medium nylon and figured that I couldn't be the only one with the same question.
> 
> This wallet is great.  Over the past few years I've kept thinking about getting a new wallet but this one is still going strong (5+ years of daily use!)
> 
> Please post pics if you get your small!  What color were you thinking about getting?  Btw, I love the gorgeous blue Balenciaga in your avatar.  What color/year is it?



I'm thinking turquious. I've been looking for a mint green bag for sometime and think it may fit the bill.  
That Bal is my DIY project. I got a horribly faded sky blue 08 for cheap and decide to use Fiebing dye in turquious to dye it. I love it, too.


----------



## dewDrop

woah!! VERY nice DIY vink!!  

feifei, the travel bag did have some stuffing inside, but it's the plastic/paper stuffings from the store that are very conforming to begin with... didn't try it with magazine nor laptop... 

btw, at the store, I saw these "made in" tags:
- Turq medium: France
- Turq travel: Tunisia
- Cyclamen medium: France


----------



## HelenaOfficial

dewDrop said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Haven't seen anyone posting the biggest (Travel) size yet, so thought I would post a couple pics of the one that I tried in the store today.  btw I'm about 5'7 (with heels) and about 107 lbs.
> I'm looking for a travel duffel bag, and I like how this one slouches and hugs your body!!  hehehe lemme know what you guys think!  is it too big for me?  hehehe
> 
> http://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/dewDrop171/cuirtan2-1.jpg
> 
> http://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/dewDrop171/cuirtan1-1.jpg



Make me want the travel size also  is it heavy?

Cheers, MrsRance


----------



## HelenaOfficial

here's my Navy Large. I am using this as baby bag and traveling bag  I am 160 cm & 67 kg







Cheers, MrsRance


----------



## dewDrop

more life pics

MEDIUM

http://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/dewDrop171/MediumTurq.jpg


----------



## dewDrop

TRAVEL sling

http://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/dewDrop171/TravelTuq.jpg

TRAVEL on shoulder

http://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/dewDrop171/TravelTurqshoulder.jpg


----------



## rx4dsoul

dewDrop said:
			
		

> TRAVEL sling
> 
> http://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/dewDrop171/TravelTuq.jpg
> 
> TRAVEL on shoulder
> 
> http://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/dewDrop171/TravelTurqshoulder.jpg



Awesome photos! Thanks for sharing. 
I wonder how this compares  to a bal weekender  (or bigger?)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## dewDrop

The Travel size is not heavy, but of course it was pretty much empty (except for the store's stuffings) when I was trying it on, but compared to the medium, I didnt feel much difference in weight. 

I do feel that the pink/cyclamen's leather is thicker, softer, smoother and hence smooshier!! like my old bal!!   The Turq is a little thinner, but still nice and soft. just less smooshier-feel in the hands... if u get what I mean...

one thing I dont love is the long strap... it's too thin, and no padding. It's not a prob for the small or medium size, but for the Travel size, esp if u put all your clothes/stuff for the wkend, it becomes big and heavy, Im sceptical on how the thin strap can hold on...  =(

what do u guys think??


----------



## chicology

MrsRance said:


> here's my Navy Large. I am using this as baby bag and traveling bag  I am 160 cm & 67 kg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, MrsRance


Congrats! Which country is it made from? Just for infor sake




dewDrop said:


> TRAVEL sling
> 
> http://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/dewDrop171/TravelTuq.jpg
> 
> TRAVEL on shoulder
> 
> http://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/dewDrop171/TravelTurqshoulder.jpg


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

dewDrop said:
			
		

> The Travel size is not heavy, but of course it was pretty much empty (except for the store's stuffings) when I was trying it on, but compared to the medium, I didnt feel much difference in weight.
> 
> I do feel that the pink/cyclamen's leather is thicker, softer, smoother and hence smooshier!! like my old bal!!   The Turq is a little thinner, but still nice and soft. just less smooshier-feel in the hands... if u get what I mean...
> 
> one thing I dont love is the long strap... it's too thin, and no padding. It's not a prob for the small or medium size, but for the Travel size, esp if u put all your clothes/stuff for the wkend, it becomes big and heavy, Im sceptical on how the thin strap can hold on...  =(
> 
> what do u guys think??


I agree with you, the thin strap may be a problem for the travel size.





			
				chicology said:
			
		

> Congrats! Which country is it made from? Just for infor sake
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


thank you dear  mine made in China. I think in Jakarta mostly made in China. The SA told me none made in France 

Sent from MrsRance's iPad using PurseForum


----------



## arielqueen

I'm not fond of Longchamp bags. I do however own a Le Pliage which I quite like.


----------



## chicology

MrsRance said:


> I agree with you, the thin strap may be a problem for the travel size.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear  mine made in China. I think in Jakarta mostly made in China. The SA told me none made in France
> 
> Sent from MrsRance's iPad using PurseForum



That's alright. My nylon Le Pliage is made in China too. 
In fact, I recall someone commented that the Le Pliage Cuir that are made in china appears to be thicker in material.


----------



## littlerock

rx4dsoul said:


> Awesome photos! Thanks for sharing.
> I wonder how this compares  to a bal weekender  (or bigger?)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



It looks pretty comparable from the pics. I think it's a great alternative.


----------



## yanyan2

Bought this natural medium this afternoon...love it


----------



## misstrine85

Is it possible to adjust the lenght of the strap?


----------



## Gigoypotpot

misstrine85 said:
			
		

> Is it possible to adjust the lenght of the strap?



No, sorry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Cuir must be selling out like hotcakes all over the globe...had to have mine shipped from LC Frankfurt to LC Berlin because it was sold out all over Germany!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## chunkylover53

yanyan2 said:


> Bought this natural medium this afternoon...love it



Gorgeous!  I have the same bag on the way; can't wait.


----------



## littlerock

rx4dsoul said:


> Cuir must be selling out like hotcakes all over the globe...had to have mine shipped from LC Frankfurt to LC Berlin because it was sold out all over Germany!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I have three and if I could get one in every color & size, I would. They are just so fun and cheery.. also very practical too. I'm in love.


----------



## rx4dsoul

littlerock said:
			
		

> I have three and if I could get one in every color & size, I would. They are just so fun and cheery.. also very practical too. I'm in love.



Oh girl I wish I were you  
I actually want the black one too...just cant decide whether it would be a good idea getting another black bag ( have a black First, Day, Rocco and Planetes, and thinking of a City too ) **sigh***

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## oscarlilytc

Mine just arrived today.  I got the small with shoulder strap in taupe.  I agree with previous posters that the taupe is not really taupe!  It is brown.  However, it is just the shade of brown that I was looking for.  It is definitely a "cool" brown - no warm or chocolate tones, which is what I wanted.

It is also a very roomy for a small bag.  I usually only use large, quite casual looking bags in my day to day life (eg large PS1 and large Givenchy Pandora are my daily go to bags), but I wanted a smaller size brown bag, which is why I bought this.  I thought this bag would be just for occasional use, but once I started filling it, I can get pretty much everything I need for daily use inside.

Just for info, my small was made in Tunisia, however there was one thing I noticed.  Some websites mention that the leather is a mixed-race leather (lambskin and goat), however my care card says that it is lamb leather trimmed with cowhide, so I wonder if the leather type varies with country of manufacture also.

I also love the medium size tote without the shoulder strap.  I am really disappointed as I had been wanting a large, summery, casual bright orange tote for ages and I finally bought an orange Celine Cabas a few weeks ago.  I now wish I had waited, because as much as I love the Celine, it is unlined with an open top and I could of had two Longchamp totes for the same price!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

oscarlilytc said:


> Mine just arrived today.  I got the small with shoulder strap in taupe.  I agree with previous posters that the taupe is not really taupe!  It is brown.  However, it is just the shade of brown that I was looking for.  It is definitely a "cool" brown - no warm or chocolate tones, which is what I wanted.



Can we have a photo of the taupe please please please?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Well, since we have quite a few members with Cuirs already,  can we perhaps get a consensus on how true-to-life this color sampler is?
( I think *Littlerock* and *ReRe* can cover most of the bases between the two of them hehe )


----------



## Rikko_8

arghh i just contacted the Longchamp customer relations to double check whether they have the Le Pliage Cuir in size small in any of their Paris boutiques and they said they are completely out of stock for cyclamen (pink), red AND turquoise.  Crazy and so disappointing.

I assumed that the standalone Longchamp retail boutiques have the largest supply but since it seems not, does anyone know if Printemps or Galeries Lafayette have any Le Pliage Cuirs in those colors left?

or even better ... does anyone know how often they restock or if they take waiting lists?  Thanks!


----------



## tigger98

It's been years since I posted on the forum but felt I just had to share.  I got a call from the Longchamp boutique on London's Bond Street today and the small cyclamen I put my name down for arrived!  I picked it up just now and it is just gorgeous!

Also, I checked the label on the inside and mine clearly states it is Made in France.  Am not sure if country of manufacture differ by country.  

The SA said that these were selling like hotcakes.  In particular, the bright summer colours were difficult to get hold of as Longchamp has been opening more and more branches all over the world and thus supply has had to be spread across more stores!


----------



## navo66

I love my cyclamen too !


----------



## Rikko_8

tigger98 said:


> It's been years since I posted on the forum but felt I just had to share.  I got a call from the Longchamp boutique on London's Bond Street today and the small cyclamen I put my name down for arrived!  I picked it up just now and it is just gorgeous!




oooh so you can really put your name down on a waiting list of sorts?  how long did you have to wait between the time that you put your name down and you got it?


----------



## kasumi168

REREsaurus said:


> These were taken of my Medium Red with short handles and long strap, in a flurry. On a rush, on my way home from an impromptu trip to SF. Sorry about the quality.



OMG!... Was just about the checkout with a Cyclamen in my cart when i saw this... and changed it to the red! Thanks for the pics


Also, anyone have any pics of the orange IRL... is it a bright orange, or similar to an Hermes orange??


----------



## rx4dsoul

kasumi168 said:
			
		

> OMG!... Was just about the checkout with a Cyclamen in my cart when i saw this... and changed it to the red! Thanks for the pics
> 
> Also, anyone have any pics of the orange IRL... is it a bright orange, or similar to an Hermes orange??



Hey Kasumi! Littlerock had or has one, if you go through this thread a bit . 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## oscarlilytc

rx4dsoul said:


> Can we have a photo of the taupe please please please?



These are photos of my new taupe that I talked about in Post No 374 above.  The photos were taken in natural light with no flash

I have been carrying this bag around all day and so far it is really comfortable (and I have it stuffed fairly full!) and so light compared to most of my other bags!


----------



## oscarlilytc

tigger98 said:


> It's been years since I posted on the forum but felt I just had to share.  I got a call from the Longchamp boutique on London's Bond Street today and the small cyclamen I put my name down for arrived!  I picked it up just now and it is just gorgeous!
> 
> Also, I checked the label on the inside and mine clearly states it is Made in France.  Am not sure if country of manufacture differ by country.
> 
> The SA said that these were selling like hotcakes.  In particular, the bright summer colours were difficult to get hold of as Longchamp has been opening more and more branches all over the world and thus supply has had to be spread across more stores!



My small taupe was purchased from Harrods and it was made in Tunisia!

I am in Australia and went to look at these bags in my local store a couple of weeks ago, but as usual because everything is more expensive here, (I purchase nearly everything from either UK or US), I ordered it online!

At the time I didn't think to look at the country of manufacture in the display bags here, but we usually get the same stock as what goes to the Asian countries.  When I am in the city next, I might sneak a peek at the tags inside the display bags!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

oscarlilytc said:
			
		

> These are photos of my new taupe that I talked about in Post No 374 above.  The photos were taken in natural light with no flash
> 
> I have been carrying this bag around all day and so far it is really comfortable (and I have it stuffed fairly full!) and so light compared to most of my other bags!



Thanks for sharing these pics! Im still waiting for my small Natural and it seems like forever. I want to try it out, see how it holds up with use and then get another one. I need a break from the heavier leather bags and the Cuir seems like  an answer to that . 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sallyca

Has anyone measured the strap?  i was wondering if the strap is longer on the medium than the small.  i want to wear it cross body so hoping the medium strap would be long enough.


----------



## littlerock

rx4dsoul said:


> Well, since we have quite a few members with Cuirs already,  can we perhaps get a consensus on how true-to-life this color sampler is?
> ( I think *Littlerock* and *ReRe* can cover most of the bases between the two of them hehe )




My opinion is that all but black & navy is one shade lighter in person however they are pretty close. The orange in this pic is a fake/ photoshop orange and is too bright but the orange is pretty bright in real life too so it's not that far off. The turquoise color is def lighter in person too.


----------



## tigger98

Rikko_8 said:


> oooh so you can really put your name down on a waiting list of sorts? how long did you have to wait between the time that you put your name down and you got it?


 
I went in a couple of weeks ago to take a look and they had none.  The SA offerred to put my name on the waiting list.  I did it but without much hope of getting a look in.  Lo and behold, I got a call yesterday!  So, I count myself lucky.


----------



## Sprina

Im so so so in love the leather version! Just wondering how durable it is


----------



## nologo

Bloomies has a bunch of colors (South Coast Plaza, Costa Mesa, CA). I just purchased the small orange on presale for next week's sale. $100 off!


----------



## mmmilkman

The leather is really light, soft yet surprisingly sturdy! It has that Balenciaga feel when you carry it. I personally want to buy the duffle sized one in camel.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

nologo said:
			
		

> Bloomies has a bunch of colors (South Coast Plaza, Costa Mesa, CA). I just purchased the small orange on presale for next week's sale. $100 off!



Hi! Did you happen to see if they have the tan/natural in the store now? And is this the secret sale on the 26th?


----------



## navo66

Please let me know if there was a small navy crossbody in bloomies ?


----------



## nologo

Gigoypotpot said:


> Hi! Did you happen to see if they have the tan/natural in the store now? And is this the secret sale on the 26th?



Yes, I saw the tan/natural yesterday in various sizes. This isn't a secret sale. There were coupons mailed for $25 off $100 up to $400 starting Thursday - Sunday. But you can presale now and pick up next week.

Private message me if you want my SA's contact info. She can ring you up over the phone and hold it for you, plus apply the coupons for the $100 off.


----------



## nologo

navo66 said:


> Please let me know if there was a small navy crossbody in bloomies ?



Yes, I saw the navy. Was tempted to get it, but opted for the bright orange. There were plenty of color options yesterday. Online, they were only showing red and black.

Private message me if you want my SA's contact info. She can ring you up over the phone and hold it for you, plus apply the coupons for the $100 off.


----------



## dewDrop

nologo said:


> Yes, I saw the navy. Was tempted to get it, but opted for the bright orange. There were plenty of color options yesterday. Online, they were only showing red and black.
> 
> Private message me if you want my SA's contact info. She can ring you up over the phone and hold it for you, plus apply the coupons for the $100 off.


 

Hi nologo!
Does that store have the Travel (biggest) or medium size in turquoise?  and it's a $100 off??  nice!!  =D

THanks a bunch!!


----------



## nologo

dewDrop said:


> Hi nologo!
> Does that store have the Travel (biggest) or medium size in turquoise?  and it's a $100 off??  nice!!  =D
> 
> THanks a bunch!!



Sorry if this is a duplicate, but it doesn't look like my original posted...

Yes, I saw the turquoise in the medium for sure. Can't recall if they had the Travel, but I do know they have additional quantities/colors in the back. LOVE the turquoise!


----------



## chicology

My natural seems to have some faint water marks after I brought it out when it was raining. Anyone has feedback on their bags?


----------



## rx4dsoul

chicology said:
			
		

> My natural seems to have some faint water marks after I brought it out when it was raining. Anyone has feedback on their bags?



Im curious too...with leather bags, invariably the issue of leather protection follows...

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## dewDrop

leather is v similar to balenciaga's... def shld stay OUT of water!!


----------



## chicology

Perhaps I should put some water proof protectant first...


----------



## Mree43

Here is mine.  I LOVE this bag.  It fits all my stuff and is still lightweight. The color IRL is more like fuchsia, I wish it was more strawberry pink but i still LOVE it.


----------



## littlerock

ETA: ^^ UMM.. GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love it. So fresh and perfect for spring. A great size too. 

I personally am going to spray my bags. I usually don't these days but with these bags, I will.


----------



## Mree43

littlerock said:


> ETA: ^^ UMM.. GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love it. So fresh and perfect for spring. A great size too.
> 
> I personally am going to spray my bags. I usually don't these days but with these bags, I will.


 

May I ask what you would spray on it? I was thinking of spraying something on it to protect the leather. The leather is so nice on this.


----------



## littlerock

Mree43 said:


> May I ask what you would spray on it? I was thinking of spraying something on it to protect the leather. The leather is so nice on this.




When I need to protect something against water & stains, I use apple guarde rain & stain. But there are many products on the market.. I just like that one.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mree43 said:
			
		

> Here is mine.  I LOVE this bag.  It fits all my stuff and is still lightweight. The color IRL is more like fuchsia, I wish it was more strawberry pink but i still LOVE it.



Gorgeous!!! Your photos look like paintings
 
Is it darker than your photos IRL then?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sallyca

Still trying to figure out how long the strap is and if the medium can be worn cross-body.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sallyca said:
			
		

> Still trying to figure out how long the strap is and if the medium can be worn cross-body.  Thanks for any help!


There's already been a lot of mod pics posted  you should try backreading a bit. 
ReRe posted some if I remember.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Mree43

littlerock said:


> When I need to protect something against water & stains, I use apple guarde rain & stain. But there are many products on the market.. I just like that one.


 
Thanks!



rx4dsoul said:


> Gorgeous!!! Your photos look like paintings
> 
> Is it darker than your photos IRL then?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
It is a little, the up close picture is probably the best example of the color.


----------



## peaberry

Hi all! My local SG boutiques have run out of the cyclamen colour so I'm looking to order from Harrods instead. This is their listing of the medium in cyclamen but does anyone else think the colour looks a bit dull?

http://www.harrods.com/product/long...t=az&cat1=b-longchamp&cat2=b-longchamp-pliage

It's not exactly the bright pop of fuchsia that I was expecting, and I've checked to see that this is not "red" - they have another listing for the red colour. Now I'm not sure if I should order from them. Can I just chalk it up to bad photos? Any thoughts?


----------



## oscarlilytc

peaberry said:


> Hi all! My local SG boutiques have run out of the cyclamen colour so I'm looking to order from Harrods instead. This is their listing of the medium in cyclamen but does anyone else think the colour looks a bit dull?
> 
> http://www.harrods.com/product/long...t=az&cat1=b-longchamp&cat2=b-longchamp-pliage
> 
> It's not exactly the bright pop of fuchsia that I was expecting, and I've checked to see that this is not "red" - they have another listing for the red colour. Now I'm not sure if I should order from them. Can I just chalk it up to bad photos? Any thoughts?



I have seen these bags at several stores now, and there is only one cyclamen, so I would say it is just bad photos.

However, bear in mind that Harrods only has these cuir le pliages in two sizes (the one you have linked to with the shoulder strap) and also the tote.  They have labelled them as medium and large, respectively, however the bag you are looking at is what is known here as the small - make sure you check the dimensions before ordering!


----------



## peaberry

oscarlilytc said:


> I have seen these bags at several stores now, and there is only one cyclamen, so I would say it is just bad photos.
> 
> However, bear in mind that Harrods only has these cuir le pliages in two sizes (the one you have linked to with the shoulder strap) and also the tote.  They have labelled them as medium and large, respectively, however the bag you are looking at is what is known here as the small - make sure you check the dimensions before ordering!



Thanks so much! Yes I'm actually looking at the small size and was a tad confused by the way they labelled the bags, but I checked the dimensions and they're what I was looking for. Thanks again for your input!


----------



## hellokitty89311

What's the difference between the Le Pliage Cuir and the Veau Foulonne? Both seems similar except for the price?


----------



## HelenaOfficial

hellokitty89311 said:
			
		

> What's the difference between the Le Pliage Cuir and the Veau Foulonne? Both seems similar except for the price?



You can't fold the Veau Foulonne and the leather is thicker. HTH

Sent from MrsRance's iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Clioe

nologo said:


> Bloomies has a bunch of colors (South Coast Plaza, Costa Mesa, CA). I just purchased the small orange on presale for next week's sale. $100 off!


Hi nologo, could u please email me your sa's contact? Nightlone@yahoo.com thanks!


----------



## Clioe

thank you, nologo!
i just ordered the navy from bloomingdale's and it's usd390 even!
shipping tomorrow... can't wait!!


----------



## clu0984

Silly question, but do you need a bloomie's account to have access to their $100 coupons?


----------



## Clioe

clu0984 said:


> Silly question, but do you need a bloomie's account to have access to their $100 coupons?


oh i don't have a bloomie's account. 
i just phoned the store and said that i heard about some coupons & she could offer them to me.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Bloomies private sake is going on right now and I am sooooo bummed they don't carry the tan!!!! I even tried kive cbat to see if they can special order it for me and they said no. It's so strange that Bloomies does not carry the tan!! It's the onky color from the line they don't carry! 

Too bad I could've gotten 30% off...guess I'll get it somewhere else! Maybe Magnums FF? that's coming up too right?


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Gigoypotpot said:
			
		

> Bloomies private sake is going on right now and I am sooooo bummed they don't carry the tan!!!! I even tried kive cbat to see if they can special order it for me and they said no. It's so strange that Bloomies does not carry the tan!! It's the onky color from the line they don't carry!
> 
> Too bad I could've gotten 30% off...guess I'll get it somewhere else! Maybe Magnums FF? that's coming up too right?



Well I actually solved my problem!!!  Called Magnums.net to see if they would even consider a price match and to my surprise they did!!!! GOT MY TAN FOR $390 free ship and tax free!!! 

YAYYYY YAYYY YAYYYY YAYYYY!!!  Can't wait to post pics!!!!


----------



## navo66

That is great ! Now I want the small navy !!!!


----------



## navo66

Is it 30% off , so the small one would be around 340 , right ?


----------



## Gigoypotpot

navo66 said:
			
		

> Is it 30% off , so the small one would be around 340 , right ?



Hi! It is only 30% off on certain items and the Cuir is not included in that. The most you could get fir the Cuir at Bloomies is $100 off. That's still a steal!  

Good luck! Let me know if you get a navy one! I want the navy and black too, but will orobably get them in the large LH sometime later this year


----------



## navo66

I just got the small cyclamen and have a 20% and a 10% code for bloomies , I am waiting for the navy to be restocked so might order with both the codes or wait for the next friends and family ( SA told me it is in august ) and get it 40% off , If lucky !!!!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

navo66 said:
			
		

> I just got the small cyclamen and have a 20% and a 10% code for bloomies , I am waiting for the navy to be restocked so might order with both the codes or wait for the next friends and family ( SA told me it is in august ) and get it 40% off , If lucky !!!!



Oh wow lucky!!! Congrats!! I can't wait for my tan!!!


----------



## navo66

Yay , I just ordered my small navy from bloomies , it is available online now , got the private sale discount plus the 20% I had , but had to pay taxes ( as my courrier service address is in New York )I am very happy !


----------



## Clioe

navo66 said:


> Yay , I just ordered my small navy from bloomies , it is available online now , got the private sale discount plus the 20% I had , but had to pay taxes ( as my courrier service address is in New York )I am very happy !


is the extra 20% only for those with the bloomies account?


----------



## nixnako

anyone knows how much the le pliage cuir small in europe??


----------



## austen1813

For the Canadians, Holts is now carrying Longchamp. Yay!


----------



## Clioe

nixnako said:


> anyone knows how much the le pliage cuir small in europe??


u can check on the france or uk or germany etc website
if i'm not wrong, the small cuir in france is usd100 cheaper then in the US.
it is about the same price in UK.
the coupons from bloomies evens it out.


----------



## Nat

I love the tan and the cyclamen. I'm definitely going to check them out soon in Paris!


----------



## navo66

No , anyone can get the $100 off , I do not have a bloomies account and i got it yesterday on the navy


----------



## navo66

One question to those who have been carrying this bag for sometime now , did you notice any colour transfer from your bright coloured outfits on the bag ( cyclamen ) ? ( I have not but just asking )


----------



## nixnako

Clioe said:


> u can check on the france or uk or germany etc website
> if i'm not wrong, the small cuir in france is usd100 cheaper then in the US.
> it is about the same price in UK.
> the coupons from bloomies evens it out.



Thank so much for your information.
I'm about to ask my friend that travels to europe to buy it for me since I live in Indonesia and the price is crazy expensive around USD700 :ohmygod:


----------



## bagaholic85

where is everyone getting the 20% off codes?  all i have received is the $25 off every $100 spent


----------



## navo66

I was given a 20% when bloomies made an error in taking my last order , so it came handy at the right time !


----------



## melij

love the leather! i may have to buy my mother one this month...


----------



## sweetlove

I'm debating whether to get navy or turquoise, and I'm leaning mostly towards the latter since it's LE and amazingly gorgeous, but I'm worried about color transfer as I wear mostly dark and black jeans. Does anybody have any experiences with theirs? Or alternatively know of ways to prevent color transfer? Thanks!


----------



## littlerock

^ Always err on the side of caution with light bags. I would just assume this bag would get color transfer. Not the darker colors, but this turq probably will. Just need to be careful or use a spray to help protect.


----------



## nologo

Picked up my orange small today from Bloomies. LOVE it! The strap is too short to wear crossbody, sitting right at about my natural waist. For reference, I'm 5'7". 

Also scored a MBMJ Nate polka dot tote for $100 and a MBMJ nylon Natasha ($128). Too good to pass up!


----------



## chanelxbunny

Was in Seoul airport this past weekend =]
Duty Free shop for International Departures has (small size) 3 turquoise, 4 orange, 2 natural, I didn't ask about the black or navy...I didn't see any pink...price was around $500 USD

Also there were a couple of large sizes...but being under 5'2" it was overwhelming on me...and can only be used as a travel luggage bag.
The leather is INCREDIBLY LIGHT...almost like there is nothing....I would say it's even lighter than the nylon version.  It's amazing to say the least.


I am getting mine from Italy, the Natural color is the best seller in Europe.  It is 315 Euros in Italy.


----------



## chanelxbunny

nixnako said:


> anyone knows how much the le pliage cuir small in europe??



It is 315 Euros (in Italy)


----------



## rx4dsoul

nologo said:
			
		

> Picked up my orange small today from Bloomies. LOVE it! The strap is too short to wear crossbody, sitting right at about my natural waist. For reference, I'm 5'7".
> 
> Also scored a MBMJ Nate polka dot tote for $100 and a MBMJ nylon Natasha ($128). Too good to pass up!



Come on share photos with us!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Gigoypotpot

nologo said:
			
		

> Picked up my orange small today from Bloomies. LOVE it! The strap is too short to wear crossbody, sitting right at about my natural waist. For reference, I'm 5'7".
> 
> Also scored a MBMJ Nate polka dot tote for $100 and a MBMJ nylon Natasha ($128). Too good to pass up!



Oh my!!! So jealous!!! Were the MBMJ marked down? Were there more at Costa Mesa?


----------



## rx4dsoul

photos from curtisyo.blogspot.com of some Taiwanese models : hope they dont mind us admiring them over here too...they lok absolutely lovely with their bags!


----------



## nologo

Gigoypotpot said:
			
		

> Oh my!!! So jealous!!! Were the MBMJ marked down? Were there more at Costa Mesa?



The polka dot Nates were marked down plus the extra $25 off. That qualified me for a $25 reward certificate which I applied with the $25 off on the Natasha. They only had about 4 of the large Nates left and 1 medium in the blue combo.


----------



## Nat

rx4dsoul said:


> photos from curtisyo.blogspot.com of some Taiwanese models : hope they dont mind us admiring them over here too...they lok absolutely lovely with their bags!



Great pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sklee2

Thinking to buy the small navy, but Hong Kong nearly sold out the small one, only 2 stores got black colour left


----------



## papertiger

A-ha, I think we have found the latest IT bag (in a good way)  they are all so gorgeous and I prefer the look of the all- leather. 

Thank you for all your wonderful pics, I must check them out IRL this week.


----------



## rx4dsoul

papertiger said:
			
		

> A-ha, I think we have found the latest IT bag (in a good way)  they are all so gorgeous and I prefer the look of the all- leather.
> .



I really agree with you there!!! They're selling out so fast everywhere!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## bbbbdub

Longchamp
Le Pliage Packable Leather Satchel at neiman marcus has these dimensions 12"H x 13"W x 8"D; weighs approx. 1 lb. 590 usd

is this the medium?  it looks rounder than the other bags


----------



## bbbbdub

magnums list the 
Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Medium Handbag  with the following dimensions.
15¾" X 12½" X 7"

i am a bit confused about the neiman marcus bag.  i need a lightweight durable travel bag and i would like to wear crossbody


----------



## nologo

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Come on share photos with us!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I assume you only want to see the Longchamp. Please excuse the unmade bed.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

bbbbdub said:
			
		

> Longchamp
> Le Pliage Packable Leather Satchel at neiman marcus has these dimensions 12"H x 13"W x 8"D; weighs approx. 1 lb. 590 usd
> 
> is this the medium?  it looks rounder than the other bags



That's interesting. Based on those dimensions, I think they mean the small? The small cuir is almost the same dimensions as the nylon medium which is approximately 10x10x5.

Look at Longchamp website to verify dimensions. If I remember correctly, official dimensions are 10x9x6. HTH!


----------



## rx4dsoul

nologo said:
			
		

> I assume you only want to see the Longchamp. Please excuse the unmade bed.



Well of course i also meant some mod pics from the bag mama too 
Thanks for these photos !

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sklee2

Help! I was trying to order Longchamp from several online stores, but they all won't ship longchamp to Australia. Does anyone know why? Anyone know where can I buy longchamp from ? Really want to buy this new bag, but can't find it in Melbourne, Australia. Even I can find one, the price will be so expensive!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Nat said:


> Great pictures! Thanks for sharing!



My pleasure Nat!

Here are some more enablers from vogue taiwan website of the same event - apparently the Launching of the S/S Collection in Taiwan


----------



## littlerock

I saw a medium in orange today and it's pretty darn big. I would only use that for a travel bag, a baby bag or a super fancy gym type bag. It is too big for my everyday needs. And this is coming from a "big bag girl."


----------



## littlerock

Loving all the pictures, btw.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

littlerock said:
			
		

> I saw a medium in orange today and it's pretty darn big. I would only use that for a travel bag, a baby bag or a super fancy gym type bag. It is too big for my everyday needs. And this is coming from a "big bag girl."



I agree with you. I am pretty petite and when I saw the medium, it looked as if I could fit in it! Lol. Definitely would make a good travel bag for me instead.


----------



## peaberry

sklee2 said:


> Help! I was trying to order Longchamp from several online stores, but they all won't ship longchamp to Australia. Does anyone know why? Anyone know where can I buy longchamp from ? Really want to buy this new bag, but can't find it in Melbourne, Australia. Even I can find one, the price will be so expensive!



I faced the same problems getting the Cuir shipped directly to Singapore and the SAs explained that these were regulations set by Longchamp themselves. I ended up using vPost, which provides me with a UK address (I ordered from Harrods.com) where the bag could be shipped to, and they reroute those packages to my Singapore address. I believe vPost is now servicing Australia as well; perhaps you could try them? http://www.vpost.com/


----------



## sweetlove

littlerock said:


> I saw a medium in orange today and it's pretty darn big. I would only use that for a travel bag, a baby bag or a super fancy gym type bag. It is too big for my everyday needs. And this is coming from a "big bag girl."



It's so true! I ended up getting a medium yesterday, and it is HUGE, so I'll mostly be using it for school and travel. I got the turquoise though, which may not be ideal for neither due to the light color, so thanks to your advice about treating it and the SAs at bloomingdales, I got some water repellent for it, so we'll see how that goes. I'm already planning to get my next one (I'm thinking a small cyclamen )


----------



## lina23

sklee2 said:


> Help! I was trying to order Longchamp from several online stores, but they all won't ship longchamp to Australia. Does anyone know why? Anyone know where can I buy longchamp from ? Really want to buy this new bag, but can't find it in Melbourne, Australia. Even I can find one, the price will be so expensive!



Hi SKLee
I'm also in Aust, on the Gold Coast - there are no stockists at all on the GC. I know Hunt's Leather in Melb stock/did stock the bags, however they may have sold out by now. I ordered the small crossbody in cyclamen from Magnums.net - $490 US + $40 postage (vs $595 in Australia, if you can find it). They take international orders, but don't take international credit cards - you will have to use bpay on their site to pay. Took 1 week to arrive. Also ordered the long handled tote (the one without the long strap) from Harrods - I had to ring the Knightsbridge store (phone number is on the website), ask for the Longchamps counter, and ordered it that way. They charge 54 pounds postage, but they take VAT off, so all up the bag cost 315 pounds - approx $485 AUD (vs $650 in Aust or $525 + $40 postage from Magnums). I ordered this a day later than the bag from Magnums, and got them on the same day.

If you have any further questions, just ask me thru the forum - I have just joined up so PMing is not enabled yet.

Hope this helps.

Lina


----------



## reyrey

lina23 said:


> Hi SKLee
> I'm also in Aust, on the Gold Coast - there are no stockists at all on the GC. I know Hunt's Leather in Melb stock/did stock the bags, however they may have sold out by now. I ordered the small crossbody in cyclamen from Magnums.net - $490 US + $40 postage (vs $595 in Australia, if you can find it). They take international orders, but don't take international credit cards - you will have to use bpay on their site to pay. Took 1 week to arrive. Also ordered the long handled tote (the one without the long strap) from Harrods - I had to ring the Knightsbridge store (phone number is on the website), ask for the Longchamps counter, and ordered it that way. They charge 54 pounds postage, but they take VAT off, so all up the bag cost 315 pounds - approx $485 AUD (vs $650 in Aust or $525 + $40 postage from Magnums). I ordered this a day later than the bag from Magnums, and got them on the same day.
> 
> If you have any further questions, just ask me thru the forum - I have just joined up so PMing is not enabled yet.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Lina



Hi Lina,
Just wondering with regards to your order from Magnum and Harrods - did either of them come with tracked shipping and signature on receipt? I live in a townhouse and get a bit paranoid with regards to packages being left etc. (shipping to work unfortunately not an option for me...)
Thanks for your help!
- Rey


----------



## rx4dsoul

littlerock said:


> Loving all the pictures, btw.



I am totally in lc-love ,  I even haven't received mine yet and already I am looking forward to what colors they'll issue for fall/winter. I'd love to see some nice shades of purple and green .


----------



## kasumi168

reyrey said:


> Hi Lina,
> Just wondering with regards to your order from Magnum and Harrods - did either of them come with tracked shipping and signature on receipt? I live in a townhouse and get a bit paranoid with regards to packages being left etc. (shipping to work unfortunately not an option for me...)
> Thanks for your help!
> - Rey



Magnums send via ems express so it's trackable and needs a signature

Use code saveten for $10 off as well


----------



## lina23

reyrey said:


> Hi Lina,
> Just wondering with regards to your order from Magnum and Harrods - did either of them come with tracked shipping and signature on receipt? I live in a townhouse and get a bit paranoid with regards to packages being left etc. (shipping to work unfortunately not an option for me...)
> Thanks for your help!
> - Rey



Rey

They both came with tracking and signatures required - only problem with the tracking is you can't really track it the whole way ie Magnums - I could track it to the sorting facility in NY, then no updates for 3 days, then it showed it landing in Syd, then no update until my father signed for it. And with the Harrods one, I was given a tracking number but not told who it was with :wondering


----------



## obladi.oblada

Oh i want this bag so badly but in tight budget atm 
can anyone please kindly let me know how do you get the $100 off or 20% off from bloomies?
I dont see that on their website at all


----------



## obladi.oblada

nologo said:


> Yes, I saw the tan/natural yesterday in various sizes. This isn't a secret sale. There were coupons mailed for $25 off $100 up to $400 starting Thursday - Sunday. But you can presale now and pick up next week.
> 
> Private message me if you want my SA's contact info. She can ring you up over the phone and hold it for you, plus apply the coupons for the $100 off.


Hi nologo, could you please message me the SA number? is the $100 off deal still going on?


----------



## shopinator

The leather is light as a feather.

My large tote:


----------



## nologo

obladi.oblada said:


> Hi nologo, could you please message me the SA number? is the $100 off deal still going on?



Hi. Sorry, I just received this message. I've been out all weekend. The promo has already expired. I think they have it almost quarterly, or at least that's what it feels like to my DH. 

Good luck on your quest!


----------



## rx4dsoul

shopinator said:
			
		

> The leather is light as a feather.
> 
> My large tote:



Congratulations! Great pop of color. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Nat

shopinator said:


> The leather is light as a feather.
> 
> My large tote:



What a happy color!


----------



## nixnako

shopinator said:


> The leather is light as a feather.
> 
> My large tote:



Oohhhh envy you... 
Like the colorrr so much


----------



## obladi.oblada

nologo said:


> Hi. Sorry, I just received this message. I've been out all weekend. The promo has already expired. I think they have it almost quarterly, or at least that's what it feels like to my DH.
> 
> Good luck on your quest!


No problems. Thanks. I cant wait for their next sale event


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

shopinator said:


> The leather is light as a feather.
> 
> My large tote:


 

*OMG!  I love, love, love this!!!!  Totally MY color!!! *


----------



## aquafina

Love the color of your bag shopinator!


----------



## Zombie Girl

OMG I am in trouble! I am loving all the pics of this bag! I only own one Longchamp and it's the Eiffel Tower tote in nylon. I do like the bag but I never carry it because I am such a sucker for yummy leather. The only thing - which size? The small seems like a nice size but the medium seems quite large...
Off to browse this thread!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

shopinator said:


> The leather is light as a feather.
> 
> My large tote:



This is gorgeous!! Any chance of some mod pics?  I am trying to decide on this bag/color... Do you feel like the orange is pretty wearable all around? Thanks!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

I can't decide... Cyclamen or Orange in the Lg.Tote? I am always drawn to pink bags, so I am thinking the Cyclamen would be a better choice for me, but I do love the Orange too! Anyone...help?!


----------



## Zombie Girl

scoobiesmomma said:


> I can't decide... Cyclamen or Orange in the Lg.Tote? I am always drawn to pink bags, so I am thinking the Cyclamen would be a better choice for me, but I do love the Orange too! Anyone...help?!



Since you are always drawn to pink I think Cyclamen would be the best choice but...
Do you already own a pink bag?  If so, then I would go with the Orange. 
HTH!


----------



## Caro9ine

Zombie Girl said:
			
		

> OMG I am in trouble! I am loving all the pics of this bag! I only own one Longchamp and it's the Eiffel Tower tote in nylon. I do like the bag but I never carry it because I am such a sucker for yummy leather. The only thing - which size? The small seems like a nice size but the medium seems quite large...
> Off to browse this thread!!



When you say medium, are you referencing the medium with the long handle or the short handle, which is the large? I didn't think the one with the long handles was that big.... I'd appreciate feedback on this....


----------



## Zombie Girl

The medium with short handles and longer strap.



Caro9ine said:


> When you say medium, are you referencing the medium with the long handle or the short handle, which is the large? I didn't think the one with the long handles was that big.... I'd appreciate feedback on this....


----------



## Clioe

i just got my navy cuir from bloomies but would u believe it? it came without the long strap and the the dust bag! they'll be sending those out today but i was so looking forward to using it and i cannot understand why it'll be incomplete! won't the strap and the dustbag be together with the individual bag?


----------



## littlerock

Clioe said:


> i just got my navy cuir from bloomies but would u believe it? it came without the long strap and the the dust bag! they'll be sending those out today but i was so looking forward to using it and i cannot understand why it'll be incomplete! won't the strap and the dustbag be together with the individual bag?



I was given an extra dust bag in one of mine. If you end up needing one, I'll send it to you.


----------



## Clioe

littlerock said:


> I was given an extra dust bag in one of mine. If you end up needing one, I'll send it to you.



that's really kind of u! i may take u up on your offer. I'll wait and see what they mail to me first. Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Clioe said:
			
		

> i just got my navy cuir from bloomies but would u believe it? it came without the long strap and the the dust bag! they'll be sending those out today but i was so looking forward to using it and i cannot understand why it'll be incomplete! won't the strap and the dustbag be together with the individual bag?



It's stored folded and with the strap removed and rolled up to avoid kinking - and with the high volume / demand for the item equating with so many people coming in and trying the items on - this is bound to happen and I Guess the SA who processed your order wasnt too careful either . 

Hope you get the strap soon - you must be excited to try it out already . Please share some mod pica for us soon !

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## littlerock

scoobiesmomma said:


> I can't decide... Cyclamen or Orange in the Lg.Tote? I am always drawn to pink bags, so I am thinking the Cyclamen would be a better choice for me, but I do love the Orange too! Anyone...help?!



I had the same tough choice but ultimately chose Orange because I am more drawn to that hue. You are such a pink girl, and this pink is lovely, but if you want something different, go with the orange. It is such a sunny color!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

littlerock said:


> I had the same tough choice but ultimately chose Orange because I am more drawn to that hue. You are such a pink girl, and this pink is lovely, but if you want something different, go with the orange. It is such a sunny color!



Yes, I think in the end, the Cyclamen has won my heart!  Now just kicking myself for missing out on the Bloomie's F&F!


----------



## shopinator

scoobiesmomma said:


> This is gorgeous!! Any chance of some mod pics?  I am trying to decide on this bag/color... Do you feel like the orange is pretty wearable all around? Thanks!



I'm so terrible at taking modeling pictures.  Here is my best attempt.  I am usually a pink bag girl, but I have 3 (!) pink bags but I feel like this bag in pink is more of a rasberry color irl.  I also had been searching for an orange bag for a while and I feel like this is a "good" orange.  The zipper is silver so the combination was perfect for me.  It's a good year-round color...the only problem with orange in general is that I don't like it with black.  

For some reason, the bag looks bigger in the picture than irl.  I'm 5 feet tall and 114lbs. for reference:


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Thank you!!! It looks lovely on you! I agree about the orange with black, but I personally don't really wear a ton of black so think I'd be ok. I can't decide... Maybe I will just order both so I can see them IRL and send one back.



shopinator said:


> I'm so terrible at taking modeling pictures.  Here is my best attempt.  I am usually a pink bag girl, but I have 3 (!) pink bags but I feel like this bag in pink is more of a rasberry color irl.  I also had been searching for an orange bag for a while and I feel like this is a "good" orange.  The zipper is silver so the combination was perfect for me.  It's a good year-round color...the only problem with orange in general is that I don't like it with black.
> 
> For some reason, the bag looks bigger in the picture than irl.  I'm 5 feet tall and 114lbs. for reference:


----------



## rx4dsoul

shopinator said:
			
		

> I'm so terrible at taking modeling pictures.  Here is my best attempt.  I am usually a pink bag girl, but I have 3 (!) pink bags but I feel like this bag in pink is more of a rasberry color irl.  I also had been searching for an orange bag for a while and I feel like this is a "good" orange.  The zipper is silver so the combination was perfect for me.  It's a good year-round color...the only problem with orange in general is that I don't like it with black.
> 
> For some reason, the bag looks bigger in the picture than irl.  I'm 5 feet tall and 114lbs. for reference:



Looks really good on you! Thanks for sharing with us . 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## nduddles

dewDrop said:


> more life pics
> 
> MEDIUM
> 
> http://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/dewDrop171/MediumTurq.jpg



wow that turq looks perfect!!!  definitely will have my eyes open for this one!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I didn't even know these existed! How gorgeous!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Yayyy my tan small messenger shipped out today!! Will get it on Thursday! Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## REREsaurus

Oh boy, oh boy - do I have some treats to share! Spy pics from Bloomingdale's in Palo Alto, CA. They had every color available except for the Tan, which is a huge bummer since the Tan is freaking beautiful. 

My adorbs mama taking her pick of the Cuir line:


----------



## REREsaurus

Here's some more for your viewing pleasure. Cyclamen (so pretty!) in various sizes. In the last pic, the one on the left is a medium in Black.


----------



## shopinator

^^That is where I bought my bag!


----------



## REREsaurus

Orange, "taupe" (NOT taupe; more brown!!!), beautiful Red, and light blue. The two light blue bags are the SAME, believe it or not. I don't know why they look so different from each other. 

Oh - and yes, I did manage to score some goodies from the Bloomie's private sale. A small Cyclamen and small Black; these bags are my FAVORITE! Will post an updated family shot of the LC's soon.


----------



## REREsaurus

shopinator said:


> ^^That is where I bought my bag!



Awesome! What did you get?? When did you get it? I wonder how quickly they're selling out.


----------



## REREsaurus

Gigoypotpot said:


> Yayyy my tan small messenger shipped out today!! Will get it on Thursday! Can't wait!!!!!



Finally! Let's see it!


----------



## peaberry

REREsaurus said:


> Orange, "taupe" (NOT taupe; more brown!!!), beautiful Red, and light blue. The two light blue bags are the SAME, believe it or not. I don't know why they look so different from each other.
> 
> Oh - and yes, I did manage to score some goodies from the Bloomie's private sale. A small Cyclamen and small Black; these bags are my FAVORITE! Will post an updated family shot of the LC's soon.



Great pictures Rere, thanks for sharing! My small Cyclamen hasn't even arrived yet and I'm already convinced that I need another size in Turquoise! Now the question is, medium tote or medium bag?


----------



## REREsaurus

peaberry said:


> Great pictures Rere, thanks for sharing! My small Cyclamen hasn't even arrived yet and I'm already convinced that I need another size in Turquoise! Now the question is, medium tote or medium bag?



My pleasure. I will be wearing my small Cyclamen out tomorrow for the first time - very excited!

I would vote for the Medium with long strap for you since you have the small. The sizes are different enough to have a different size of the "same" bag! The small vs. medium have a completely different feel to them since the sizes are quite different even though they are only one size apart, if that makes sense.


----------



## peaberry

REREsaurus said:


> My pleasure. I will be wearing my small Cyclamen out tomorrow for the first time - very excited!
> 
> I would vote for the Medium with long strap for you since you have the small. The sizes are different enough to have a different size of the "same" bag! The small vs. medium have a completely different feel to them since the sizes are quite different even though they are only one size apart, if that makes sense.



Thanks for the input! I'm leaning towards the medium as well since I already have the large nylon Le Pliage tote in two designs. *Runs off to browse Magnums*


----------



## Clioe

REREsaurus said:


> Here's some more for your viewing pleasure. Cyclamen (so pretty!) in various sizes. In the last pic, the one on the left is a medium in Black.



it looks red!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

REREsaurus said:
			
		

> Finally! Let's see it!



Thanks!!! I am definitely eyeing the large lh in black and the navy in medium. Ahhh if only i was made of money


----------



## oscarlilytc

People need to stop posting these gorgeous, tempting photos!

I knew that one of these bags wouldn't be enough.  I bought the taupe (brown) because it was practical and really needed a small brown bag, but now I feel I am missing out and need at least one of the gorgeous, bright colours!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

REREsaurus said:
			
		

> Orange, "taupe" (NOT taupe; more brown!!!), beautiful Red, and light blue. The two light blue bags are the SAME, believe it or not. I don't know why they look so different from each other.
> 
> Oh - and yes, I did manage to score some goodies from the Bloomie's private sale. A small Cyclamen and small Black; these bags are my FAVORITE! Will post an updated family shot of the LC's soon.



ReRe...you are a sweetheart for sharing these with us!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## chicology

REREsaurus said:


> Orange, "taupe" (NOT taupe; more brown!!!), beautiful Red, and light blue. The two light blue bags are the SAME, believe it or not. I don't know why they look so different from each other.
> 
> Oh - and yes, I did manage to score some goodies from the Bloomie's private sale. A small Cyclamen and small Black; these bags are my FAVORITE! Will post an updated family shot of the LC's soon.



Thanks for sharing


----------



## chicology

REREsaurus said:


> Orange, "taupe" (NOT taupe; more brown!!!), beautiful Red, and light blue. The two light blue bags are the SAME, believe it or not. I don't know why they look so different from each other.
> 
> Oh - and yes, I did manage to score some goodies from the Bloomie's private sale. A small Cyclamen and small Black; these bags are my FAVORITE! Will post an updated family shot of the LC's soon.





shopinator said:


> The leather is light as a feather.
> 
> My large tote:


Such a happy colour. Congrats!


----------



## chicology

rx4dsoul said:


> My pleasure Nat!
> 
> Here are some more enablers from vogue taiwan website of the same event - apparently the Launching of the S/S Collection in Taiwan


Are the first and third pic cyclamen?


----------



## rx4dsoul

chicology said:
			
		

> Are the first and third pic cyclamen?



Yes! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Surelyfunke

Wow, not usually a Le Pliage fan but these look great. So good to hear they are lightweight. I'm going to wait till they come out with an emerald or hunter green, a purple, and a cobalt


----------



## chicology

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Yes!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks. I am now tempted to get this colour because it is not that pink. More raspberry it seems... which is what I like.


----------



## lina23

chicology said:


> Thanks. I am now tempted to get this colour because it is not that pink. More raspberry it seems... which is what I like.



Yeah, it definitely is closer to raspberry than bright pink. TBH, I was a little disappointed - but I still would have gotten this color, so all's good  If you are on Magnums email list, the color is v close to te color as shown on the email they sent out a couple of days ago announcing the range - much closer to this color than the "pink" shown on their website, which is very bright.

HTH


----------



## Zombie Girl

Thanks for ALL the pics you have contributed to this thread, they really help a LOT!
Maybe you can help me, as I seemed to be ignored. If you were to purchase only ONE, which size would you choose, small or medium? Like which size feels better to carry?  I have too many bags now that I don't carry but these bags look so darn tempting. 



REREsaurus said:


> My pleasure. I will be wearing my small Cyclamen out tomorrow for the first time - very excited!
> 
> I would vote for the Medium with long strap for you since you have the small. The sizes are different enough to have a different size of the "same" bag! The small vs. medium have a completely different feel to them since the sizes are quite different even though they are only one size apart, if that makes sense.


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ What bags/brands are you carrying now?

I think the Medium is a great size. It's not as big as it looks in pics when it is stuffed. It's really quite a practical size. Especially since the bag just collapses when you place it down. The small is a good size too, but I'm typically a medium to big bag girl, kwim?


----------



## Zombie Girl

^^ Thank you for your response!
I mainly carry Balenciaga - City, Day, PT, and recently added a Town. When I need to carry more I use one of my LV Neverfull GM totes. I do like to carry an iPad sometimes.  Would it fit in the Small size?


----------



## loriw

So my navy just arrived from Bloomies with a tag inside that says Made in China - seriously?  I thought these were made in France!!


----------



## circoit

loriw said:


> So my navy just arrived from Bloomies with a tag inside that says Made in China - seriously?  I thought these were made in France!!



Some are, some aren't. My small cyclamen is made in France. People with multiple bags made in different countries say the quality is the same. Actually, I think one person thought the leather was slightly nicer on her "China" one.


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ That was me. And at least in my case, it's true. My two bags made in china are my medium Navy and small Black - and they both have thee best feeling leather.


----------



## REREsaurus

Zombie Girl said:


> ^^ Thank you for your response!
> I mainly carry Balenciaga - City, Day, PT, and recently added a Town. When I need to carry more I use one of my LV Neverfull GM totes. I do like to carry an iPad sometimes.  Would it fit in the Small size?



You would be good with either size then, IMHO. I typically carry the PT and City. The iPad would fit in the small for sure!


----------



## lina23

loriw said:


> So my navy just arrived from Bloomies with a tag inside that says Made in China - seriously?  I thought these were made in France!!



My small in cyclamen is made in France - but my long handled large tote in black is made in China. For what it's worth, I can't see any difference in the quality


----------



## windy55

I got the medium for travel in black.  Love the bag...but it is rather masculine looking in black.  Totally practical and beautiful.  I really want the tan/natural but would I be an idiot to get that for a travel bag?


----------



## rx4dsoul

windy55 said:
			
		

> I got the medium for travel in black.  Love the bag...but it is rather masculine looking in black.  Totally practical and beautiful.  I really want the tan/natural but would I be an idiot to get that for a travel bag?



Congratulations!!! Please share some mod pics for us 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## bbzhel

I was debating between tan and red and it's my hubby's early mother's day gift. So I decided to get the medium red to match with my red strap philip stein watch that hubby gave last Vday.

I can't wait for my purse to arrive. Thanks for all the pictures that was posted. It really help me decide which one to get. 

Too bad i didn't get a discount plus i have to pay tax and S/H.


----------



## Veraohv

I saw this bag in a Dutch store the other day, and I really loved it! I was thinking about getting a black one, because its so light it makes a perfect day/diaperbag. But then i got home, and with the summer coming, I thought the natural color may be a better option...
Too bad they don't make it in nude or white!


----------



## lina23

Veraohv said:


> I saw this bag in a Dutch store the other day, and I really loved it! I was thinking about getting a black one, because its so light it makes a perfect day/diaperbag. But then i got home, and with the summer coming, I thought the natural color may be a better option...
> Too bad they don't make it in nude or white!



Someone (can't remember who - was probably earlier in this thread) that the leather bags probably aren't the most appropriate for a diaper bag because of the potential stain possibilities - the nylon Le Pliage bags would probably be better.

And if you're really keen on the Cuir in white or nude, if you wait they might come out with one of those colors - LC brings out new colors each season, so you never know


----------



## rx4dsoul

Veraohv said:


> I saw this bag in a Dutch store the other day, and I really loved it! I was thinking about getting a black one, because its so light it makes a perfect day/diaperbag. But then i got home, and with the summer coming, I thought the natural color may be a better option...
> Too bad they don't make it in nude or white!



I think black is an all around color...I remember someone asking whether Black was okay for summer too and a lot of people agreed that it was, I do too...and that would be a "safe" color for a diaper bag IMO


----------



## Veraohv

rx4dsoul said:


> I think black is an all around color...I remember someone asking whether Black was okay for summer too and a lot of people agreed that it was, I do too...and that would be a "safe" color for a diaper bag IMO



Thanks! You are really right about the diaper bag thing! Bye bye to the money, hello to the bag!


----------



## handbag*girl

I ordered the Black Tote and it is supposed to arrive today. I hope my laptop will fit in it!


----------



## handbag*girl

My bag has been delivered! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## chunkylover53

I received my medium in natural and it's beautiful. Absolutely love it! So much that I placed another order... this time for a small. I'm a big bag kind of gal, so hopefully it's not too small. Just need the tote to complete the set.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Some more from the same launch in Taiwan


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

chunkylover53 said:
			
		

> I received my medium in natural and it's beautiful. Absolutely love it! So much that I placed another order... this time for a small. I'm a big bag kind of gal, so hopefully it's not too small. Just need the tote to complete the set.



Please do a comparison esp mod pics please!!!


----------



## Zombie Girl

Okay, thanks so much for your input! Which size do you prefer? 
Could you post mod pics of the small?


REREsaurus said:


> You would be good with either size then, IMHO. I typically carry the PT and City. The iPad would fit in the small for sure!


----------



## handbag*girl

I received the black tote yesterday and LOVE IT. The leather is a thinner leather which I think is awesome as the bag won't get too heavy. The only issue I have is that the bag looks brown not black to me. The package it came in says its black but it looks like a very dark chocolate brown maybe. I love it so I am going to keep it but it's kind of weird. I love it so much I ordered the medium satchel in the Fuscia.


----------



## Caro9ine

Put a picture up in here, and maybe someone can confirm. I think there is a brown and maybe you got the wrong thing.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

My small tan messenger is here!!!!!! I ordered it from Magnums to price match Bloomies' private sale last week as Bloomies does not carry the tan. I got it for $390, but I must say, Magnums just keep getting worse in my experience. 

It took them 3 business days to process and ship my order then made it seem like I owe them for "upgrading me to 3-day shipping for free." I was expecting a box, but to my surprise my bag came in a padded envelope! Say what?!?! Oh and they folded my bag with the strap attached, unlike those packages from Bloomies that separated the strap.



Nevertheless, Magnums experience aside, I LOVE MY BAG!!! Definitely is the perfect color and size for me!!! Here are some unwrapping and mod pics!!!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Some more mod pics...
For reference, I am 4'9, 94lbs....


----------



## littlerock

I love it! Isn't it a great bag? 

If it's any consolation, when I went to bloomies right when they got their LC shipment in, all the bags were folded with the straps attached. I believe they come like that from the factory. It's when people play with the bags and remove the strap {I think} that they detach it/ put it inside.


----------



## roanth

It really does seem like a great bag - although I have yet to feel the leather.  My small Longchamp in nylon is one of my go-to-mom bags when I need to include some kiddie stuff - coloring book, iPad etc.  A leather in a fun color would be a really great option - particular with the cross body strap.  The short handles seems a little shorter here than on my nylon from the picts.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

roanth said:
			
		

> It really does seem like a great bag - although I have yet to feel the leather.  My small Longchamp in nylon is one of my go-to-mom bags when I need to include some kiddie stuff - coloring book, iPad etc.  A leather in a fun color would be a really great option - particular with the cross body strap.  The short handles seems a little shorter here than on my nylon from the picts.



Hi roanth! The handles have the same height as the nylon short handled pliages. It's about 4"  the leather feels so soft!! I love it. I'm already thinking of getting rid of (some) nylon pliages that I have and upgrade to the large leather LH! aaahhhhhh!!! I can't wait to get another one!! Lol.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

littlerock said:
			
		

> I love it! Isn't it a great bag?
> 
> If it's any consolation, when I went to bloomies right when they got their LC shipment in, all the bags were folded with the straps attached. I believe they come like that from the factory. It's when people play with the bags and remove the strap {I think} that they detach it/ put it inside.



Thanks littlerock! I really wish Bloomies carried the tan so I couldve just gotten it from them and picked it out myself. But oh well! I got my bag that's all that matters!  So how many so you have now??


----------



## rx4dsoul

Gigoypotpot said:
			
		

> Some more mod pics...
> For reference, I am 4'9, 94lbs....



Oh you got it already!!! Congrats  good that you can wear it by its handles and crossbody too !

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Gigoypotpot

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Oh you got it already!!! Congrats  good that you can wear it by its handles and crossbody too !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Yes!!!! Thank you! I am so excited! Can't wait to wear it to work tomorrow! 

When are you getting yours?


----------



## nologo

Gigoypotpot said:
			
		

> Some more mod pics...
> For reference, I am 4'9, 94lbs....



LOVE it!! It hangs perfectly on you. I'm going to have to add an extender or two to get it to a decent cross body length. Can't wait for more colors to come out!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Gigoypotpot said:
			
		

> Yes!!!! Thank you! I am so excited! Can't wait to wear it to work tomorrow!
> 
> When are you getting yours?



My cousin is hand- Carrying it from Germany and shell be home on the 8th!  Yaaayy 

Ill see if I can wear mine crossbody id definitely like a hands free optiom but I do weight a lot more than you so well see hehe

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Gigoypotpot

nologo said:
			
		

> LOVE it!! It hangs perfectly on you. I'm going to have to add an extender or two to get it to a decent cross body length. Can't wait for more colors to come out!!!



Thanjs!! Me too!! I already want another one in another color!!! Which one did you get again?


----------



## Gigoypotpot

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> My cousin is hand- Carrying it from Germany and shell be home on the 8th!  Yaaayy
> 
> Ill see if I can wear mine crossbody id definitely like a hands free optiom but I do weight a lot more than you so well see hehe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I am sure you will be able to


----------



## nologo

Gigoypotpot said:


> Thanjs!! Me too!! I already want another one in another color!!! Which one did you get again?



I got the orange. I have the other bags I bought last week to carry until I get around to treating it with Apple Garde. I'm paranoid of color transfer. Plus I need to find an extender for the strap.

Can't wait for the fall colors!!!


----------



## shopinator

I have been using my tote for a few days now and I have to say that I love it!  It is so lightweight, lighter than some canvas bags I own. I'm thinking I need it in another color.


----------



## handbag*girl

I just received the Medium Satchel in Cyclamen and it is beautiful but BIG. Sorry I can't post pics but I was wondering if anyone else had purchased on of these and is planing to use it for everyday. I tend to carry my backpack (with laptop) and a purse and I think this might be too much.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

nologo said:
			
		

> I got the orange. I have the other bags I bought last week to carry until I get around to treating it with Apple Garde. I'm paranoid of color transfer. Plus I need to find an extender for the strap.
> 
> Can't wait for the fall colors!!!



Since I got the tan, you think I'll experience color transfer? Should I apply something to it? Oardon the ignorance, I've never had to treat my bags before...I don't think I ever experienced color transfer either...


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Hi all, i am style new with longchamp just bought my planette line in noir, and i love cuir collection. May i know those with sling what those i called?? I am reaaly in love with the rouge/ red one. TIA


----------



## Janebubbles

Bright colours would brighten up your day! I love the pink and orange.


----------



## nologo

Gigoypotpot said:
			
		

> Since I got the tan, you think I'll experience color transfer? Should I apply something to it? Oardon the ignorance, I've never had to treat my bags before...I don't think I ever experienced color transfer either...



I just don't want to take that chance since I wear a lot of darks, especially my denim that I have seen occasionally transfer to light shoes.


----------



## Zombie Girl

Okay, so I purchased a Cyclamen in the Small size and it's too small for me, IMO. Now I want a Medium but can't decide which color, Natural or Navy? 

HELP!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Zombie Girl said:
			
		

> Okay, so I purchased a Cyclamen in the Small size and it's too small for me, IMO. Now I want a Medium but can't decide which color, Natural or Navy?
> 
> HELP!



Navy 

Sent from MrsRance's iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Zombie Girl

Thank you!  Do you have Navy?



MrsRance said:


> Navy
> 
> Sent from MrsRance's iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ladysarah

I am going to Paris next week and will check this out - I think there is potential...  great bags for travelling and general schlepping.


----------



## handbag*girl

I love the natural color!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Zombie Girl said:
			
		

> Okay, so I purchased a Cyclamen in the Small size and it's too small for me, IMO. Now I want a Medium but can't decide which color, Natural or Navy?
> 
> HELP!



Depends on what you will use it for mainly. I chose the natural because I will use it mostly for work. But if you wear casual clothing most of the time, then maybe the navy? I have the natural but plan to get the navy later on


----------



## sweetlove

The navy is gorgeous! It's on my wish list too (after the cyclamen.. ). I have a turquoise in medium, and it's such an amazing bag - I can't wait to get more!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sweetlove said:
			
		

> The navy is gorgeous! It's on my wish list too (after the cyclamen.. ). I have a turquoise in medium, and it's such an amazing bag - I can't wait to get more!



Can you show us some photos of your Turq please? I dont think weve had some actual pics of those on this thread so far. 

dunno how to post smilies from my iphone


----------



## sweetlove

Sure, I'll try to get some this weekend


----------



## Zombie Girl

Thanks everyone for your input. Why does this have to be so difficult?

*rx4dsoul* - I know that *RERE* posted some Turquoise pics.  Let me find the post...


----------



## Zombie Girl

They are on page 34. http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-your-opinions-728456-34.html
There are also some mod shots.  I will have to browse to find them.

*ETA* I have these saved on my iPad.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Zombie Girl said:
			
		

> They are on page 34. http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-your-opinions-728456-34.html
> There are also some mod shots.  I will have to browse to find them.
> 
> *ETA* I have these saved on my iPad.




I actually  mean one that has been purchased by a member,modeled by a member, with a photo specifically taken for us.  The lighting is at times different in the boutiques. 
No need for those mod shots - i actually posted some of those a few pages back i have them all saved too.  

dunno how to post smilies from my iphone


----------



## Zombie Girl

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> I actually  mean one that has been purchased by a member,modeled by a member, with a photo specifically taken for us.  The lighting is at times different in the boutiques.
> No need for those mod shots - i actually posted some of those a few pages back i have them all saved too.
> 
> dunno how to post smilies from my iphone



Oh, sorry, I was just trying to help. 

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

I think the all leather versions are really gorgeous! I especially like the pink & turquoise! I have been thinking of getting a Le Pliage, I may have to consider one of these.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Zombie Girl said:


> Oh, sorry, I was just trying to help.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Oh no worries!


----------



## Caro9ine

Saw them in person yesterday. I actually liked the red, but I am holding out in hopes they make a grey one.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Caro9ine said:
			
		

> Saw them in person yesterday. I actually liked the red, but I am holding out in hopes they make a grey one.



And a purple or a beautiful green too for fall/winter. 

dunno how to post smilies from my iphone


----------



## Nat

Can't wait to see their F/W colors!


----------



## handbag*girl

Does anyone know when the Fall / Winter Colors will be revealed?


----------



## handbagdeluxe

Fan of the orange, pink and turquoise... great colors for spring/summer!


----------



## PurseHorse

Nat said:


> Can't wait to see their F/W colors!


 
A very helpful SA at the flagship store in NYC told me that green IS a color in the Fall Winter le cuir pliage collection


I am hoping its like the bottle green color done in the old all-leather Coach bags. I already have the small satchel in Taupe and am loving it!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Caro9ine said:
			
		

> Saw them in person yesterday. I actually liked the red, but I am holding out in hopes they make a grey one.



Ooohhhh I agree!!! If they came out with a grey one, I'd get that in addition to my natural, instead of the navy! Waaahh can't wait!


----------



## elkington

look at these sneak peek pics I found on fb everyone!  you can see some fall/winter 2012 colours there!

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.350840414954946.81490.164551660250490&type=3


----------



## rx4dsoul

elkington said:
			
		

> look at these sneak peek pics I found on fb everyone!  you can see some fall/winter 2012 colours there!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.350840414954946.81490.164551660250490&type=3



Awesome ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

elkington said:
			
		

> look at these sneak peek pics I found on fb everyone!  you can see some fall/winter 2012 colours there!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.350840414954946.81490.164551660250490&type=3



Oh my gaaaahhhhh. Loving that LM tote!!!!


----------



## Caro9ine

I'm totally in love with that colored pliage, second one in.


----------



## Nat

PurseHorse said:


> A very helpful SA at the flagship store in NYC told me that green IS a color in the Fall Winter le cuir pliage collection
> 
> 
> I am hoping its like the bottle green color done in the old all-leather Coach bags. I already have the small satchel in Taupe and am loving it!



Sounds good to me! 



elkington said:


> look at these sneak peek pics I found on fb everyone!  you can see some fall/winter 2012 colours there!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.350840414954946.81490.164551660250490&type=3




Thanks for sharing!  I'd love to have a chocolate one!


----------



## handbag*girl

Lovely colors for fall.


----------



## sklee2

I prefer S/S colour, but A/W colour looks more practical.


----------



## Zombie Girl

Does anyone own the Tote? I know *littlerock* has a couple so maybe she can chime in...
How well do you like it? Do you prefer it to the small and medium with the longer strap? The more I look at the tote the more I like it. 
Too many options!!

TIA!


----------



## lina23

nologo said:


> I got the orange. I have the other bags I bought last week to carry until I get around to treating it with Apple Garde. I'm paranoid of color transfer. Plus I need to find an extender for the strap.
> 
> Can't wait for the fall colors!!!



If you don't mind me asking:

Where do you get an extender? How do you put it on? I'm extremely interested in this because the strap isn't long enough for me to wear crossbody (too big in the chest ).

Thanks


----------



## bbzhel

My plaiage arrrive in the mail today. I ordered through Longchamp website and it came in a box and not plastic. It was neatly packed and wrap in a green longchamp box. My red pliage is so lovely!


----------



## bbzhel

lina23 said:


> If you don't mind me asking:
> 
> Where do you get an extender? How do you put it on? I'm extremely interested in this because the strap isn't long enough for me to wear crossbody (too big in the chest ).
> 
> Thanks



Same here, I want to know where to buy an extender.


----------



## Zombie Girl

bbzhel said:
			
		

> Same here, I want to know where to buy an extender.



I also want to know. lol

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## nologo

lina23 said:
			
		

> If you don't mind me asking:
> 
> Where do you get an extender? How do you put it on? I'm extremely interested in this because the strap isn't long enough for me to wear crossbody (too big in the chest ).
> 
> Thanks



There's a seller on eBay who sells extenders. But I was going to go to Lowes or Home Depot and see if the swivel bolt snaps could work. They have a section with little drawers of them in different sizes and colors. I don't want to buy an extender online and it not work out. Another thought is a thin chain for more length with one of the swivel bolt snaps or a D ring or something. Haven't really had time to really figure it out yet. Good luck!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Got mine!!! 
(color true to life on my iphone screen)
Ill post some szing and comparison photos wheh I get home in a few hours.


----------



## moreshoesplease

They are so pretty, I really like the orange one.


----------



## moreshoesplease

rx4dsoul said:


> Got mine!!!
> (color true to life on my iphone screen)
> Ill post some szing and comparison photos wheh I get home in a few hours.


 

It's a beauty, congrats!!!!


----------



## Zombie Girl

rx4dsoul said:


> Got mine!!!
> (color true to life on my iphone screen)
> Ill post some szing and comparison photos wheh I get home in a few hours.



CONGRATS!! I love it! I had a difficult time choosing between Natural and Navy. In the end Navy won but I'm still thinking of getting another in Natural. Maybe a medium...
Do you just love it??


----------



## rx4dsoul

Zombie Girl said:
			
		

> CONGRATS!! I love it! I had a difficult time choosing between Natural and Navy. In the end Navy won but I'm still thinking of getting another in Natural. Maybe a medium...
> Do you just love it??



I do love it ...so much that I ordered it in another color . 
The leather is really soft and pillowy. I love the color but im scared id stain it or something.

The  natural looks great in the handbag style...I was at the airport 2h ago and I saw a lady with the natural in the large/tote size, it looked a bit ordinary and less attractive. I know some members mentioned that the intense colors might be too much in the large size but in my opinion, it would actually be better to get the brighter ones for the totes.


----------



## rx4dsoul

LePliage Cuir in Natural, Small Handbag versus a Standard Pliage in Small Shopping (or Medium Long Handled tote)
- the Cuir is about an inch shorter, but also about an inch wider on top
- base: same
- capacity: Cuir holds a bit more owing to the more malleable material

First photo is a page from the LC Catalogue (supposedly almost true-to-life colors)


----------



## rx4dsoul

Also, some ladies might find this helpful:
The Cuir has about the same size handles as the Bal First, but I find it definitely easier to wear it on my shoulders than the Bal...probably because of the slouchier structure.
(Im  110lbs for reference)


----------



## Nat

rx4dsoul said:


> LePliage Cuir in Natural, Small Handbag versus a Standard Pliage in Small Shopping (or Medium Long Handled tote)
> - the Cuir is about an inch shorter, but also about an inch wider on top
> - base: same
> - capacity: Cuir holds a bit more owing to the more malleable material
> 
> First photo is a page from the LC Catalogue (supposedly almost true-to-life colors)



Congratulations, *rx4dsoul*! I love this tan color, very pretty. The leather looks so scrumptious


----------



## Zombie Girl

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> I do love it ...so much that I ordered it in another color .
> The leather is really soft and pillowy. I love the color but im scared id stain it or something.
> 
> The  natural looks great in the handbag style...I was at the airport 2h ago and I saw a lady with the natural in the large/tote size, it looked a bit ordinary and less attractive. I know some members mentioned that the intense colors might be too much in the large size but in my opinion, it would actually be better to get the brighter ones for the totes.



That is the only reason why I didn't go with that color. I too, was afraid of staining the leather, especially with denim transfer. I originally purchased the Cyclamen because the pink color was just so gorgeous but not "me".  In the end Navy won due to the dark color but my heart still wants the Natural!! 

So....which color did you order???

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Zombie Girl

Here is my Navy on the way home from work...

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Zombie Girl said:
			
		

> That is the only reason why I didn't go with that color. I too, was afraid of staining the leather, especially with denim transfer. I originally purchased the Cyclamen because the pink color was just so gorgeous but not "me".  In the end Navy won due to the dark color but my heart still wants the Natural!!
> 
> So....which color did you order???
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



I've had my natural for a week now and I've worn a combination of dark color clothes. So far, so good--no staining or color transfer


----------



## sweetlove

My medium turquoise


----------



## Zombie Girl

sweetlove said:
			
		

> My medium turquoise



Omg, I love it!!!!!! I haven't had the opportunity to see the Turquoise IRL! Wow! I think I need it...

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Zombie Girl

Gigoypotpot said:
			
		

> Some more mod pics...
> For reference, I am 4'9, 94lbs....



I'm a little late to reply but...
 I love this color! The small size looks great on you! CONGRATS!

Have you worn it with dark denim yet?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Caro9ine

Gee... I kind of like that navy bag....


----------



## scoobiesmomma

sweetlove said:


> My medium turquoise



Gorgeous!! Great pic!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

sweetlove said:
			
		

> My medium turquoise



Super gorgeous bag!!!! Now I think I want it!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Zombie Girl said:
			
		

> I'm a little late to reply but...
> I love this color! The small size looks great on you! CONGRATS!
> 
> Have you worn it with dark denim yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you!! Yes I've worn dark jeans, including dark slacks for work and so far so good! I worry more about where I set it down than what I wear. Lol. I probably should be more careful...


----------



## rx4dsoul

Zombie Girl said:
			
		

> That is the only reason why I didn't go with that color. I too, was afraid of staining the leather, especially with denim transfer. I originally purchased the Cyclamen because the pink color was just so gorgeous but not "me".  In the end Navy won due to the dark color but my heart still wants the Natural!!
> 
> So....which color did you order???
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



The Pink! LOL! 
I think you did good with the Navy, youre goig to get much more use out of it IMO.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sweetlove said:
			
		

> My medium turquoise



Well, after my initial  reaction upon seeing it on the grass, I can now wholeheartedly say Congratulations!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Nat said:
			
		

> Congratulations, rx4dsoul! I love this tan color, very pretty. The leather looks so scrumptious



Thank you Nat! Yes the leather is super light, fluffy and pillowy soft  - think micro-distressed old Bal chevre leather that has been perfectly broken in (if you are a fan of them) 
I tried to take a photo to demo what I mean (i know a lot of potential fans might want to see that) but it keeps turning up flat somehow .


----------



## sweetlove

Thanks everyone! I was in doubt as to whether I should get the turquoise due to the fact that I usually wear dark jeans and tops, but the SA told me that I should go for what my heart was set on, which I did. Although it is so much more high maintenance than my other bags, I'm still really glad I got it, and I do plan on getting a navy medium (Thanks for the pictures, Zombie Girl - the navy is so yummy!) sometime in the future. But next on my list: small cyclamen  I have already experienced color transfer twice, but both times I've used leather conditioner (I have the set of conditioner and repellent from MK) and gotten everything off. Again, it's so high maintenance, but I love it. And I'm far from the first to say this, but the leather is sooooooo amazing!


----------



## cheapmommy

Love all the bags!  I'm dying to get a small cyclamen! Anybody know where it is still is available?  Magnums and whatshebuys are sold out.  Any leads would be appreciated!  Thanks!!


----------



## Zombie Girl

cheapmommy said:
			
		

> Love all the bags!  I'm dying to get a small cyclamen! Anybody know where it is still is available?  Magnums and whatshebuys are sold out.  Any leads would be appreciated!  Thanks!!



I just returned a small Cyclamen, made in France, on Tuesday. I'll PM you the info!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## handbag*girl

I bought a medium and was briefly thinking of returning it but think I am going to hang onto it. Does anyone know if Bloomies has any more small ones.


----------



## cheapmommy

Zombie Girl said:


> I just returned a small Cyclamen, made in France, on Tuesday. I'll PM you the info!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks!!


----------



## Caro9ine

Bloomies had only black and navy on website. I saw more colors in my Local store though.


----------



## isla26

I would love this bag in a kelly green!!!


----------



## heartlocket

I really want a small Cyclamen or Navy after reading this thread!


----------



## Tadi1984

The bag is sooo gorgeous!

I might need to ask if the small one can hold a bunch of A4 files?
Or maybe a 15" or 13" laptop?
I would like to have one for my everyday use in the college

But confused between the medium or small, For reference I am 5'7"


----------



## REREsaurus

Tadi1984 said:


> The bag is sooo gorgeous!
> 
> I might need to ask if the small one can hold a bunch of A4 files?
> Or maybe a 15" or 13" laptop?
> I would like to have one for my everyday use in the college
> 
> But confused between the medium or small, For reference I am 5'7"



Definitely not. Small wouldn't hold any files, at all. You'll need a medium.


----------



## Zombie Girl

Tadi1984 said:
			
		

> The bag is sooo gorgeous!
> 
> I might need to ask if the small one can hold a bunch of A4 files?
> Or maybe a 15" or 13" laptop?
> I would like to have one for my everyday use in the college
> 
> But confused between the medium or small, For reference I am 5'7"



I agree with RERE, you would need a Medium or the Tote. The largest thing the Small would hold is an iPad.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## yanyan2

Are the length of the removable shoulder straps for the small and medium bags the same ?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Spicing up this thread with some more photos of the Taiwan launch:


----------



## beadazzle

My black Au Sultan leather I love taking to work as it is very light and quite roomy.


----------



## Nat

rx4dsoul said:


> Spicing up this thread with some more photos of the Taiwan launch:



We can't have enough photos here, thanks!



beadazzle said:


> My black Au Sultan leather I love taking to work as it is very light and quite roomy.



 Welcome! I'm in love with your beautiful bag  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## handbag*girl

I love all the photos!


----------



## Zombie Girl

More pics of my Small Navy, with and without flash. I love this bag!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

Zombie Girl said:
			
		

> More pics of my Small Navy, with and without flash. I love this bag!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Yaay more pics!!! How is the color irL like? First or 2nd pic?


----------



## Zombie Girl

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Yaay more pics!!! How is the color irL like? First or 2nd pic?



I would say more like the first pic, it changes depending on the lighting. It almost has a shimmer in brighter light. This pic shows what I'm referring to...

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

Zombie Girl said:


> I would say more like the first pic, it changes depending on the lighting. It almost has a shimmer in brighter light. This pic shows what I'm referring to...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Oh yeah! I see what you mean, thanks! my natural has that sort of glaze too. Awesome, isnt it? Now let's see you rock that gorgeous bag, we need some more mod pix from our very own lovely PFers


----------



## bisbee

It's a definite - next time I see some type of a sale (like the Bloomingdale's sale), I'm going to get one of these bags!

They all look great!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

For those wanting a cuir, Magnums is having a preferred customer event at the moment. You could get a $75 AMEX card with the Cuir. That's a good deal. Good luck!!


----------



## handbag*girl

I am so in love with these bags. They aren't on the website but I was wondering if anyone had seen them in the stores.


----------



## Caro9ine

Not on the website? They were... They have been. Bloomies have them and Neiman's... At least the website. They are selling fast, though.


----------



## clu0984

In case anyone is interested, I'm returning my small cyclamen satchel to Bloomingdales in the Chestnut Hill Mall in MA today.


----------



## rx4dsoul

clu0984 said:


> In case anyone is interested, I'm returning my small cyclamen satchel to Bloomingdales in the Chestnut Hill Mall in MA today.



Oh! Why are you returning it?


----------



## clu0984

I already have the taupe one which I use much more and the cyclamen's pink just seemed off to me- not pink enough to be a true pink, but not enough purple to really make it fuschia (it's kind of hard to explain).

(But I may just be weird as I seem to be the only one who really likes the taupe/brown color)


----------



## rx4dsoul

clu0984 said:


> I already have the taupe one which I use much more and the cyclamen's pink just seemed off to me- not pink enough to be a true pink, but not enough purple to really make it fuschia (it's kind of hard to explain).
> 
> (But I may just be weird as I seem to be the only one who really likes the taupe/brown color)



haha I swear you don't seem weird at all...i'm planning to get another one in a more serviceable color and it's a battle between the black and the brown


----------



## elkington

I finally saw them IRL today in a Longchamp store! I probably sound very picky, but I kinda wish the small one was a bit bigger and the medium a bit smaller  an inbetween size would be perfect! I'm leaning towards the bigger size though because it looked better on me when worn crossbody. unfortunately they were sold out of all the black ones, I will go back when they get a new supply!


----------



## handbag*girl

Has anyone bought the small clutch type bag. I saw it today in the Longchamp store and it's fab. It can actually hold a lot for a small bag.


----------



## Zombie Girl

elkington said:
			
		

> I finally saw them IRL today in a Longchamp store! I probably sound very picky, but I kinda wish the small one was a bit bigger and the medium a bit smaller  an inbetween size would be perfect! I'm leaning towards the bigger size though because it looked better on me when worn crossbody. unfortunately they were sold out of all the black ones, I will go back when they get a new supply!



I totally agree with you as I was wondering the same thing! I also wish there were a size larger than the Small but smaller than the Medium! I was having the same dilemma, in the end the Small size won - it really can hold a lot!!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## marcheej

hi gals! I had a cousin check out the Longchamp boutiques in Paris and they are sold out in the small size except for black and brown color. Can anyone else tell me where I can find the small size still available as I have a friend going on a cruise to the British Isles next week for a second attempt at locating the small in either natural or navy =) any leads would be greatly appreciated. TIA!


----------



## rx4dsoul

marcheej said:


> hi gals! I had a cousin check out the Longchamp boutiques in Paris and they are sold out in the small size except for black and brown color. Can anyone else tell me where I can find the small size still available as I have a friend going on a cruise to the British Isles next week for a second attempt at locating the small in either natural or navy =) any leads would be greatly appreciated. TIA!



That fast? Wow! Just had my cousin buy a small pink the other day but she had that reserved a few days ago. The natural is reportedly sold out everywhere in Paris...


----------



## chicology

Could only find black and taupe in a lot of places in Seoul. All the other colours were wiped out!

I just brought the Natural Le Pliage Cuir for an overseas trip and I'm glad it worked well for me on flight and for toting it out everyday. 

There were times it landed on the floor or was kinda thrown around by my kids. But strangely, it weathered everything well. No stains. I've used Meltonian on it though.


----------



## chicology

sweetlove said:


> Thanks everyone! I was in doubt as to whether I should get the turquoise due to the fact that I usually wear dark jeans and tops, but the SA told me that I should go for what my heart was set on, which I did. Although it is so much more high maintenance than my other bags, I'm still really glad I got it, and I do plan on getting a navy medium (Thanks for the pictures, Zombie Girl - the navy is so yummy!) sometime in the future. But next on my list: small cyclamen  I have already experienced color transfer twice, but both times I've used leather conditioner (I have the set of conditioner and repellent from MK) and gotten everything off. Again, it's so high maintenance, but I love it. And I'm far from the first to say this, but the leather is sooooooo amazing!



Congrats! Can you show some modelling pics? I'm waiting for a turquoise to be shown


----------



## chicology

sweetlove said:


> Thanks everyone! I was in doubt as to whether I should get the turquoise due to the fact that I usually wear dark jeans and tops, but the SA told me that I should go for what my heart was set on, which I did. Although it is so much more high maintenance than my other bags, I'm still really glad I got it, and I do plan on getting a navy medium (Thanks for the pictures, Zombie Girl - the navy is so yummy!) sometime in the future. But next on my list: small cyclamen  I have already experienced color transfer twice, but both times I've used leather conditioner (I have the set of conditioner and repellent from MK) and gotten everything off. Again, it's so high maintenance, but I love it. And I'm far from the first to say this, but the leather is sooooooo amazing!



ahh..pls ignore my earlier request. I aw your turquoise after reading a few more pages back


----------



## chicology

Sharing some promo pics of the Le Pliage Cuir on a Korean brochure.


----------



## marcheej

rx4dsoul said:


> That fast? Wow! Just had my cousin buy a small pink the other day but she had that reserved a few days ago. The natural is reportedly sold out everywhere in Paris...



Yes *rx4dsoul* apparently the SA at Champs said it is a very hot item


----------



## rx4dsoul

chicology said:
			
		

> Sharing some promo pics of the Le Pliage Cuir on a Korean brochure.



Lovely photos C! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Some members have had the bag for almost a month or more now...how is the leather holding up?
Many times ive put my stuff inside my small natural, with the intent of using it for that day,  and always ended up shifting to another bag before I went out...so mine hasn't been actually used yet . I know I said I'd test drive mine but Im a bit apprehensive to do that on any color other than black or brown.:greengrin:


----------



## rx4dsoul

i'm liking the black more and more each minute


----------



## sklee2

I just ordered the small handbag in Black from Magnums. Although it costs $40 for shipping to Australia, I will get $75 Amex gift card for spending more than $350, so it will only cost me $455 for the bag 

Can't wait to receive it!!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

sklee2 said:
			
		

> I just ordered the small handbag in Black from Magnums. Although it costs $40 for shipping to Australia, I will get $75 Amex gift card for spending more than $350, so it will only cost me $455 for the bag
> 
> Can't wait to receive it!!



Congrats!!!!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Some members have had the bag for almost a month or more now...how is the leather holding up?
> Many times ive put my stuff inside my small natural, with the intent of using it for that day,  and always ended up shifting to another bag before I went out...so mine hasn't been actually used yet . I know I said I'd test drive mine but Im a bit apprehensive to do that on any color other than black or brown.:greengrin:



I've had my natural for three straight weeks now. Has held up pretty well. No stains even without protection. I will be putting it to rest next week, though, as I don't want it to get beat. Lol. 

I have to admit though, now that I have the Cuir, it makes me want to get rid of all my nylons!!! LOL. The leather is just oh so yummyyyy!!


----------



## dolphin

I hope to see this range in store soon since I love crossbody designs.  The SA told me that they only brought in limited quantites in Singapore and it was sold out immediately!


----------



## obladi.oblada

has anyone seen a small natural in bloomies store?
i'm hoping to make a phone order and not looking forward to call each one of the stores lol. 
TIA


----------



## Gigoypotpot

obladi.oblada said:
			
		

> has anyone seen a small natural in bloomies store?
> i'm hoping to make a phone order and not looking forward to call each one of the stores lol.
> TIA



Bloomies does not carry the natural.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Gigoypotpot said:
			
		

> I've had my natural for three straight weeks now. Has held up pretty well. No stains even without protection. !



No patina on the handles G ?


----------



## obladi.oblada

Gigoypotpot said:


> Bloomies does not carry the natural.


Oh noooo


----------



## Gigoypotpot

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> No patina on the handles G ?



None so far


----------



## Gigoypotpot

obladi.oblada said:
			
		

> Oh noooo



Right??  I had to get mine from Magnums and price match the Bloomies sale that was happening at that time...


----------



## rx4dsoul

Gigoypotpot said:


> None so far



That's really nice to know. Thank you.


----------



## faye86

I got mine on End of March in navy. Looks great with jeans! I normally wear jeans and tee. This bag is a perfect combination for daily outfit. 
The leather is amazing! For sure it is better than the nylon one, though the price is 4-5x higher but it's worthed. For those who still considering...just buy it! This spring summer color is amazing....


----------



## rx4dsoul

Josh Duhamel 
(credit:celebags.blogspot.com)


----------



## rx4dsoul

Rooney Mara:
(credit: bagsnob.com)


----------



## rx4dsoul

Me.

Sorry, I couldn't resist. (more apologies for the crappy photo and the oversized sunnies) :greengrin:


----------



## handbag*girl

I keep debating a small but this bag is so fab!


----------



## handbag*girl

sorry ... didn't attach last time. Me and my bag


----------



## sklee2

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Me.
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist. (more apologies for the crappy photo and the oversized sunnies) :greengrin:



You look great with the bag!


----------



## rx4dsoul

handbag*girl said:


> sorry ... didn't attach last time. Me and my bag


Is that thenpink? love it!
By the way, what is the size?


sklee2 said:


> You look great with the bag!


Thank you.


----------



## bonniekir

I think the cuir looks wonderful! The leather seems to be buttery soft and the colours are great. Personally I will go for the neutrals especially Tan and Brown, allthough I think the colourful ones look gorgeous on you ladies.

Can anybody post a picture side by side comparing either the small w/ strap with the medium? Or the medium with the large??? I find it difficult to judge, since you ladies have different heights..

..I do hope that a grey will come as well


----------



## handbag*girl

Thanks ... It's the medium. Do you think it looks too big?





rx4dsoul said:


> Is that thenpink? love it!
> By the way, what is the size?
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## rx4dsoul

handbag*girl said:


> Thanks ... It's the medium. Do you think it looks too big?



Well, size for me is relative...I am used to carrying big bags around (like my workhorse, a nylon Pliage in medium short handle, or a parttime Bal), so definitely I don't think yours is big. I don't load my bags despite a large capacity, so it didn't matter too much which size I got for the cuir, I got the small as it was sort of a trial run. However, I've been looking at the medium for short travel and overnight purposes.


----------



## handbag*girl

I am going to take mine on a trip to NYC. I figure it will hold my ipad and any other personal belongings I may need for a day in the city.



rx4dsoul said:


> Well, size for me is relative...I am used to carrying big bags around (like my workhorse, a nylon Pliage in medium short handle, or a parttime Bal), so definitely I don't think yours is big. I don't load my bags despite a large capacity, so it didn't matter too much which size I got for the cuir, I got the small as it was sort of a trial run. However, I've been looking at the medium for short travel and overnight purposes.


----------



## santi77

Hi all,

I have a question about the leather quality of the new Le Pliage cuir. It seems to me that the quality and feel of the leather vary among the different colors. E.g. the black one seems to be really nice, sturdy but soft and supple at the same time, whereas the orange one feels somewhat stiffer/drier. What are your findings /opinions about the differences in leather? 

After bag hunting all over the place (UK, Belgium, Netherlands) for the small size le pliage cuir, this past weekend I could finally find them. I was very happy   and ended up buying two, one cyclamen and one orange. 

I had gone to two shops to look for the orange one, the first shop had only one in stock but there was a very visible black spot on the front side of the leather that could not be removed, in addition to some discoloration marks on the flap (where the logo is). And being the picky perfectionist that I am, I pondered a lot about buying or not buying it due to the imperfection. I decided to take my chances and go to the second store to look for the orange one. 

In the second shop they had two units in orange. One also had several small black spots on the front side which could not be removed. They let me check the other pc in orange and that one did not have any black marks. However, the leather part in front at the right side felt stiffer and drier and also had more wrinkles than the rest of the bag, especially where the bag was folded. It seemed as if they used an inferior quality piece of leather to me... 

But I ended up getting the bag despite the inconsistent leather, as I have been wanting orange so much and considering it is a limited edition color and they had told me that orange was basically sold out everywhere, even in Paris. 

The other color le pliage I bought is cyclamen and made in France. The leather on this bag is so much softer, smoother and just feels to be of a better quality; like many on this forum have said, yummier and buttery soft. 

So I am really wondering if there are any people out there who have purchased the orange one who have also come across certain leather issues. I would really like to know your opinions on this. Am I just being too picky or is there anyone who can relate to my experience ??? I absolutely love my cyclamen bag, even though it was not my first choice of color. But I just cannot shake off the feeling that my orange one is of inferior quality and whether it should not have passed the quality checks Longchamp upholds.

I would really appreciate your feedback on this!


----------



## Just_C

starlitgrove said:


> Hi everyone! Longchamp launched these Le Pliage in leather, the Le Pliage Cuir. I'm thinking of getting one for casual weekends, but undecided on the color. My top choices are orange, natural, and taupe.
> 
> Your thoughts on the bags and colors?
> 
> Links:
> http://www.longchamp.com/en/le-pliage-cuir-women-255.html
> http://msglitzy.com/2012/01/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-the-famous-folding-bag-in-leather/


Wow! I didn't expect this change at all...

Love the small one, in Pink and Black!


----------



## Caro9ine

Anyone seen/own the littlest one.... Kind of a clutch with a little rope handle on top? I have only seen it on website...


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Caro9ine said:
			
		

> Anyone seen/own the littlest one.... Kind of a clutch with a little rope handle on top? I have only seen it on website...



I have not seen that. Do u have a pic u can attach?


----------



## handbag*girl

I saw it in the Longchamp store in Vegas. Its really cute and while its small holds a bunch. I was able to fit my full wallet (envelope style), iphone and keys in it.


----------



## bagaholic85

ive seen it.  i also own it in the planetes material.  its actually a good size for going out, vacations, etc.


----------



## Caro9ine

Sorry.


----------



## tinyelephant

Hi all,
I need your advice asap.
Have anyone seen both the large and medium before?
I really like the Turquoise in Medium but Its totally sold out in many places.
My friend is currently in Frankfurt and she told me she finally found a place that only has large left. But she said its very big!

I looked online and noticed that the difference in size is only about 4 to 5 cm.

Is there really a lot of difference??

I need to decided very soon if I should ask her to buy the large one or not. 
Becasue I heard once this is sold out, the new batch wil be a new season and different color. So I won't get the chance to own the turqouise one anymore.

Please advise!!


----------



## sklee2

Yeah.... I just received my parcel from Magnums! I ordered small in black.


























With all my stuffs inside:


----------



## rx4dsoul

sklee2 said:
			
		

> Yeah.... I just received my parcel from Magnums! I ordered small in black.
> 
> With all my stuffs inside:



It's beautiful! Congrats. 
Mod pics?


----------



## turtlejd

Wow, I had no idea these existed!  I LOVE my nylon le pliage and was looking for some thing similar and now I'm obsessed.  These are gorgeous!!    I just scrolled through this whole thread and I think these look like the perfect bag!


----------



## sklee2

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> It's beautiful! Congrats.
> Mod pics?



I hope I can have some pretty mod pics to show everyone... But I'm 34 weeks pregnant now, looks fat & ugly & no pretty clothes to wear


----------



## rx4dsoul

sklee2 said:
			
		

> I hope I can have some pretty mod pics to show everyone... But I'm 34 weeks pregnant now, looks fat & ugly & no pretty clothes to wear



Oh wow! Good luck and congratulations ! Im sure you look great despite. The cuir will be perfect for a handsfree handbag once baby is on the way.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Caro9ine said:


> Anyone seen/own the littlest one.... Kind of a clutch with a little rope handle on top? I have only seen it on website...





Gigoypotpot said:


> I have not seen that. Do u have a pic u can attach?



You mean these right? This style is the makeup clutch...I used to own a few of the nylon version (before my nieces begged them away from me) and they can hold tons of stuff. I havent seen the Cuir version yet though IRL. I'm curious too.


----------



## tinyelephant

Help!
I'm running out of time!!

regardingmy previous questions acan anyone advise please?

" Have anyone seen both the large and medium before?
I really like the Turquoise in Medium but Its totally sold out in many places.
My friend is currently in Frankfurt and she told me she finally found a place that only has large left. But she said its very big!

I looked online and noticed that the difference in size is only about 4 to 5 cm.

Is there really a lot of difference??

I need to decided very soon if I should ask her to buy the large one or not. 
Becasue I heard once this is sold out, the new batch wil be a new season and different color. So I won't get the chance to own the turqouise one anymore.

Please advise!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

tinyelephant said:
			
		

> Help!
> I'm running out of time!!
> 
> regardingmy previous questions acan anyone advise please?
> 
> " Have anyone seen both the large and medium before?
> I really like the Turquoise in Medium but Its totally sold out in many places.
> My friend is currently in Frankfurt and she told me she finally found a place that only has large left. But she said its very big!
> 
> I looked online and noticed that the difference in size is only about 4 to 5 cm.
> 
> Is there really a lot of difference??
> 
> I need to decided very soon if I should ask her to buy the large one or not.
> Becasue I heard once this is sold out, the new batch wil be a new season and different color. So I won't get the chance to own the turqouise one anymore.
> 
> Please advise!!



Hi Tiny, really wish i could help you...
I dont have both sizes just the small but if you go thru the earlier posts , member RERESAUROS got medium and she has plenty of mod pics,  and IMO it doesnt look overlarge but size is relative...that would depend on how used you are to bigger bags and what you need the space for. 
My natural was purchased in Frankfurt too by the way


----------



## tinyelephant

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi Tiny, really wish i could help you...
> I dont have both sizes just the small but if you go thru the earlier posts , member RERESAUROS got medium and she has plenty of mod pics, and IMO it doesnt look overlarge but size is relative...that would depend on how used you are to bigger bags and what you need the space for.
> My natural was purchased in Frankfurt too by the way


 

Hi thanks for your reply. Ive read throught the whole thread and I have a good idea what the medium size look like. And thats the size I wanted.

Problem is, there's only Large left and I have to decide if i should just buy the large one becasue my friend is leaving frankfurt very very soon.

Form the website , the price difference is only 4 to 5 cm. but from the picture i've seen from this thread, it looked really very different.
So I'm a bit confused and hope anyone who has seen the real thing, Please tell me,

*The differnce between medium and large,  ( 40 cm vs 45 cm) Isit very obvious and drastic?*

Anyone seen the real thing??
Please let me know if the large ( aka travel bag) is ok for everyday use?


----------



## rx4dsoul

tinyelephant said:


> Hi thanks for your reply. Ive read throught the whole thread and I have a good idea what the medium size look like. And thats the size I wanted.
> 
> Problem is, there's only Large left and I have to decide if i should just buy the large one becasue my friend is leaving frankfurt very very soon.
> [/IMG]



Yeah I see what you mean, the 5cm declared difference looks huge in the photo here!The travelbag looks practically wrapped around the model's lower half of the body.


----------



## bagaholic85

the large is the same style and size as their large pliage with short handles (style 1624089 v style 1624737).  i have the 1624 size in the pliage nylon and use it as an overnight bag.  i dont think the large size is really designed to be used for everyday, but i suppose you could.  

i think someone posted josh duhamel wearing it traveling a few pages back for a modeling reference


----------



## donnaoh

tinyelephant said:


> Hi thanks for your reply. Ive read throught the whole thread and I have a good idea what the medium size look like. And thats the size I wanted.
> 
> Problem is, there's only Large left and I have to decide if i should just buy the large one becasue my friend is leaving frankfurt very very soon.
> 
> Form the website , the price difference is only 4 to 5 cm. but from the picture i've seen from this thread, it looked really very different.
> So I'm a bit confused and hope anyone who has seen the real thing, Please tell me,
> 
> *The differnce between medium and large,  ( 40 cm vs 45 cm) Isit very obvious and drastic?*
> 
> Anyone seen the real thing??
> Please let me know if the large ( aka travel bag) is ok for everyday use?


Depends what you are using these bags for....I like the medium myself.


----------



## yanyan2

tinyelephant said:


> Hi thanks for your reply. Ive read throught the whole thread and I have a good idea what the medium size look like. And thats the size I wanted.
> 
> Problem is, there's only Large left and I have to decide if i should just buy the large one becasue my friend is leaving frankfurt very very soon.
> 
> Form the website , the price difference is only 4 to 5 cm. but from the picture i've seen from this thread, it looked really very different.
> So I'm a bit confused and hope anyone who has seen the real thing, Please tell me,
> 
> *The differnce between medium and large, ( 40 cm vs 45 cm) Isit very obvious and drastic?*
> 
> Anyone seen the real thing??
> Please let me know if the large ( aka travel bag) is ok for everyday use?


 
I saw the large and medium size. I found that medium size is better for everyday use. The large size is huge..good for travelling.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I am SO glad I decided to read this thread!!! I had no idea Longchamp had come out with this bag! OMG~It's gorgeous!!

I have a question...is the Cyclamen color the same as fuschia/raspberry or is it more hot pink/lilac?
Some of the pictures seem to show both.


Thanks!


----------



## bigtimebaglady

I'll take any of them in the turquoise color. Gotta love it - oooh!


----------



## bigtimebaglady

tinyelephant said:


> Help!
> I'm running out of time!!
> 
> regardingmy previous questions acan anyone advise please?
> 
> " Have anyone seen both the large and medium before?
> I really like the Turquoise in Medium but Its totally sold out in many places.
> My friend is currently in Frankfurt and she told me she finally found a place that only has large left. But she said its very big!
> 
> I looked online and noticed that the difference in size is only about 4 to 5 cm.
> 
> Is there really a lot of difference??
> 
> I need to decided very soon if I should ask her to buy the large one or not.
> Becasue I heard once this is sold out, the new batch wil be a new season and different color. So I won't get the chance to own the turqouise one anymore.
> 
> Please advise!!



Tiny here's a place you may be able to get the large turquoise bag but I have no idea if they ship internationally *shrug*.  I love love love love love that color!

http://www.whatshebuys.com/long-1630-737-turquoise-264.html


----------



## handbag*girl

I bought the medium and had second thoughts so I ordered the small as well to compare. The small is great but a bit snug for all my daily stuff and my ipad. I haven't used it much yet but will be using it on a trip next week. So excited.


----------



## rx4dsoul

handbag*girl said:
			
		

> I bought the medium and had second thoughts so I ordered the small as well to compare. The small is great but a bit snug for all my daily stuff and my ipad. I haven't used it much yet but will be using it on a trip next week. So excited.



Thats great you have both sizes!! Can you show us some side by side photos for reference please?


----------



## handbag*girl

rx4dsoul said:


> Thats great you have both sizes!! Can you show us some side by side photos for reference please?



sorry I returned the small.


----------



## tinyelephant

Thanks all for reply.  I went ahead to ask my friend to buy the large one.If I don't like it I can go to my local boutique and exchange for something else.

Will post the pics whenI recieve the bag on saturday!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

tinyelephant said:


> Thanks all for reply.  I went ahead to ask my friend to buy the large one.If I don't like it I can go to my local boutique and exchange for something else.
> 
> Will post the pics whenI recieve the bag on saturday!




oops guess I'm too late. i was going to tell you Magnums has the turquoise in medium. http://www.magnums.net/prod/1630737/Longchamp-LePliage-Cuir


----------



## handbag*girl

I am so in love with this bag. I wish I could buy a second one! The navy or Black are next for me in the medium.


----------



## ilovecoffee

chicology said:


> Sharing some promo pics of the Le Pliage Cuir on a Korean brochure.


 
The model makes the large (size) one looks so good. Personally, it's too big for me. I ended up getting the small in fushia!!! So excited. It caught my eye the first time I saw an ad for it.


----------



## chicology

rx4dsoul said:


> You mean these right? This style is the makeup clutch...I used to own a few of the nylon version (before my nieces begged them away from me) and they can hold tons of stuff. I havent seen the Cuir version yet though IRL. I'm curious too.


Cute to the max! I have the nylon version which can hold quite a few useful things and can even double up as a lunch bag. 
But I wonder the price for the leather version? Probably not cheap considering it's a small piece of leather bag only.....


----------



## rx4dsoul

chicology said:


> Sharing some promo pics of the Le Pliage Cuir on a Korean brochure.



Do you think this is the large or the medium on her? She's very slender....


----------



## rx4dsoul

This bag is sooo light!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

handbag*girl said:


> sorry I returned the small.



Oh thats okay dear.


----------



## vievie

Hey anyone from HK, can I know is it available in HK now ? How much is the smallest ?


----------



## rx4dsoul

vievie said:
			
		

> Hey anyone from HK, can I know is it available in HK now ? How much is the smallest ?



Yes its available in Hongkong but really selling out fast! Sorry wasnt able to get the prices though.


----------



## faye86

vievie said:
			
		

> Hey anyone from HK, can I know is it available in HK now ? How much is the smallest ?



Hi...
I live in HK. I just got le pliage cuir small size with strap in orange. The selling price in HK is 3800HKD. You'll get 10% off if you are longchamp VIP member. Have Fun with your hunting, I hope you get the color you want


----------



## Zombie Girl

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> This bag is sooo light!!!



This bag looks great on you!!! Love it!  Still no denim transfer or darkened handles?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## bonniekir

I'm so thrilled!! Hubby is in Rouen and through the phone I spoke with the salesperson at Le Printemps..and I'm getting the natural/ Tan and cyclamen/ Pink in medium!!  The salesperson also informed that the entire color collection is still available most places throughout France..so next for me..if the size is ok..might be Navy .. Turquoise .. Black 

Thanks to you ladies for posting pics of this lovely bag!

Oh btw..I saw the difference between the large w/ strap compared with the medium w/ strap (through the cell phone)..and def the large will for me be more of a travel bag..and I'm a lover of large bags!!


----------



## faye86

bonniekir said:
			
		

> I'm so thrilled!! Hubby is in Rouen and through the phone I spoke with the salesperson at Le Printemps..and I'm getting the natural/ Tan and cyclamen/ Pink in medium!!  The salesperson also informed that the entire color collection is still available most places throughout France..so next for me..if the size is ok..might be Navy .. Turquoise .. Black
> 
> Thanks to you ladies for posting pics of this lovely bag!
> 
> Oh btw..I saw the difference between the large w/ strap compared with the medium w/ strap (through the cell phone)..and def the large will for me be more of a travel bag..and I'm a lover of large bags!!



Congratz to find your new bags! Love the cyclamen!!! I asked my friend to buy in printemps but no stock for red and pink. I got mine in small size orange this afternoon


----------



## rx4dsoul

Zombie Girl said:
			
		

> This bag looks great on you!!! Love it!  Still no denim transfer or darkened handles?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


thank you ZG!
Hehe so far none but ive taken it only a couple of times out so far...and i mostly wear it by the shoulder strap, and ive never worn it with denim yet, just skirts and pants that dont transfer color much.   another member here has worn hers  more than i did and reportedly alls fine


----------



## rx4dsoul

faye86 said:
			
		

> Congratz to find your new bags! Love the cyclamen!!! I asked my friend to buy in printemps but no stock for red and pink. I got mine in small size orange this afternoon



Orange!! Love the pop of color...that will do equally as well for color-craving as the red or pink...and the size looks just right on you.


----------



## faye86

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Orange!! Love the pop of color...that will do equally as well for color-craving as the red or pink...and the size looks just right on you.



Thanks...I'm so happy getting this adorable bag


----------



## vievie

I have read that this is all leather , it will change color after a while . So any idea what color it will change ? Darker ? Will the color of the bag comes out if I wear a lighter dress ?


----------



## sweetlove

rx4dsoul said:


> thank you ZG!
> Hehe so far none but ive taken it only a couple of times out so far...and i mostly wear it by the shoulder strap, and ive never worn it with denim yet, just skirts and pants that dont transfer color much.   another member here has worn hers  more than i did and reportedly alls fine



I'll chip in here too since mine is light (turquoise), and I've worn mine a few times too. I've worn mine with mostly jeggings and the only jeans I've worn it with was a pair of old ones that I've washed so many times that I felt that there was little to no risk of color transfer. However, I make sure to inspect my bag carefully after every time I've worn it (especially the back and corners since they're the parts that have been in touch with my pants), and there have been small marks a few times, but I've been able to get them off with leather cleaner/conditioner.


----------



## bonniekir

faye86 said:


> Congratz to find your new bags! Love the cyclamen!!! I asked my friend to buy in printemps but no stock for red and pink. I got mine in small size orange this afternoon


 
I also think the Orange is a gorgeous colour! ..and suits you well. But with my sallow skintone , I can't wear it myself..unfortunately..Congrats with this bag!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sweetlove said:
			
		

> I'll chip in here too since mine is light (turquoise), and I've worn mine a few times too. I've worn mine with mostly jeggings and the only jeans I've worn it with was a pair of old ones that I've washed so many times that I felt that there was little to no risk of color transfer. However, I make sure to inspect my bag carefully after every time I've worn it (especially the back and corners since they're the parts that have been in touch with my pants), and there have been small marks a few times, but I've been able to get them off with leather cleaner/conditioner.


----------



## sweetlove

speaking of that, would I be slightly OCD if I got a pack of leather cleaner wet wipes to bring with me when I use my turquoise as a carry-on on a long-haul flight?


----------



## rx4dsoul

sweetlove said:


> speaking of that, would I be slightly OCD if I got a pack of leather cleaner wet wipes to bring with me when I use my turquoise as a carry-on on a long-haul flight?



Uhhh...I really dont know if wet wipes would work on leather, on nylon that would be fine, but leather? I think we gottca be more careful.


----------



## sweetlove

I think I've read somewhere that there are leather cleaner wet wipes.. I'll look more into it, because if they exist, I want a packet!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sweetlove said:
			
		

> I think I've read somewhere that there are leather cleaner wet wipes.. I'll look more into it, because if they exist, I want a packet!



Oh wow! I want some of those as well...
Im also looking into AppleGarde products . Funny coz ive never been concerned with protecting my Bals and other premier designer bags. Lol


----------



## bonniekir

Good point about protecting the bags!

So I just looked up what Longchamp wrote on their care instructions:

"Avoid prolonged exposure to light (Taupe, Red, Cyclamen and Turquoise colors). Care: To maintain your product, apply with a soft brush Longchamp colorless cream regularly to leather areas. This product can be protected by applying a waterproofing agent, following the recommendations given by the manufacturer. "

I know there are protectors against water as well as UV protection, so I will spray my bags, since I will use them in sunlight..LOL!


----------



## rx4dsoul

bonniekir said:
			
		

> Good point about protecting the bags!
> 
> So I just looked up what Longchamp wrote on their care instructions:
> 
> "Avoid prolonged exposure to light (Taupe, Red, Cyclamen and Turquoise colors). Care: To maintain your product, apply with a soft brush Longchamp colorless cream regularly to leather areas. This product can be protected by applying a waterproofing agent, following the recommendations given by the manufacturer. "
> 
> I know there are protectors against water as well as UV protection, so I will spray my bags, since I will use them in sunlight..LOL!



Same here, we have a hot humid climate with lots of sun and rain.


----------



## doreenjoy

I'm jonesing for the medium with shoulder strap. Can anyone tell me about the turquoise color? On the web it looks more green than blue. How does it "lean" in person? More blue, or more green?


----------



## bonniekir

rx4dsoul said:


> Same here, we have a hot humid climate with lots of sun and rain.


 
How are your bags doing ? Can you detect any difference..like fading etc.?


----------



## BagTroll

I love love love these leather option! Definitely going to get one now!


----------



## sweetlove

doreenjoy said:


> I'm jonesing for the medium with shoulder strap. Can anyone tell me about the turquoise color? On the web it looks more green than blue. How does it "lean" in person? More blue, or more green?



I would say that it's mostly leaning towards blue, but it depends on the light. Disclaimer: I'm really, really bad with colors, shades and describing them, so other people's perception may be different.


----------



## sweetlove

bonniekir said:


> Good point about protecting the bags!
> 
> So I just looked up what Longchamp wrote on their care instructions:
> 
> "Avoid prolonged exposure to light (Taupe, Red, Cyclamen and Turquoise colors). Care: To maintain your product, apply with a soft brush Longchamp colorless cream regularly to leather areas. This product can be protected by applying a waterproofing agent, following the recommendations given by the manufacturer. "
> 
> I know there are protectors against water as well as UV protection, so I will spray my bags, since I will use them in sunlight..LOL!



I read that too.. only thing I'm worried about is their definition of "prolonged exposure to light" - what is that? Because I carry mine in sunshine (of course, since I'd never take it with me if there was a chance of rain), and I can spend the entire day outside if the weather stays nice..


----------



## doreenjoy

sweetlove said:
			
		

> I would say that it's mostly leaning towards blue, but it depends on the light. Disclaimer: I'm really, really bad with colors, shades and describing them, so other people's perception may be different.



Thanks! I'm going to get one soon, I think...


----------



## Caro9ine

I think prolonged exposure means really long, like having it long term sitting in a window or something. I really don't think there is any hazard carrying it outside all day. I have never treated a bag, other than cleaning my vachetta handles occasionally. I feel like if you have to baby a bag too much, it is not worth using... Just put it on a shelf and admire it. If it gets beat up, it gets beat up. I love the look of a well loved and used bag. Anybody with me on this? I am still waiting for the fall colors.


----------



## ilovecoffee

Caro9ine said:


> I think prolonged exposure means really long, like having it long term sitting in a window or something. I really don't think there is any hazard carrying it outside all day. I have never treated a bag, other than cleaning my vachetta handles occasionally. I feel like if you have to baby a bag too much, it is not worth using... Just put it on a shelf and admire it. If it gets beat up, it gets beat up. I love the look of a well loved and used bag. Anybody with me on this? I am still waiting for the fall colors.


I agree. I never treat my bags. Although I never put my bags down on the floor or mistreat it. I am fine with normal wear and tear. Nothing stays the same forever.


----------



## bonniekir

Caro9ine said:


> I think prolonged exposure means really long, like having it long term sitting in a window or something. I really don't think there is any hazard carrying it outside all day. I have never treated a bag, other than cleaning my vachetta handles occasionally. I feel like if you have to baby a bag too much, it is not worth using... Just put it on a shelf and admire it. If it gets beat up, it gets beat up. I love the look of a well loved and used bag. Anybody with me on this? I am still waiting for the fall colors.


 

Oh yeah, def bags must get used ..nothing better than a good used bag!!
 But I do treat some of my bags now and then with lotions etc...mostly because I like to....especially if I'm watching something on the TV

I like bags with patina..on the other hand I don't like to see water drops and such on my bags, so if spraying them with something can make them last a bit longer, I'm for it!..and since I'm getting the Cyclamen, I would like it to at least stay bright this summer..LOL!..


----------



## tinyelephant

Hello,
I received the Large size my friend got from frankfurt but its really too big for me. 
So I exchanged it for the long handle tote bag instead, which is the last piece available in Singapore.

I actually still prefer the Medium size with strap so I'm trying to sell this away . 
Asked someone to help me buy the medium size from paris so hope she comes back with it!

Just wanna share the pics:


----------



## Gigoypotpot

tinyelephant said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I received the Large size my friend got from frankfurt but its really too big for me.
> So I exchanged it for the long handle tote bag instead, which is the last piece available in Singapore.
> 
> I actually still prefer the Medium size with strap so I'm trying to sell this away .
> Asked someone to help me buy the medium size from paris so hope she comes back with it!
> 
> Just wanna share the pics:



If you are willing to wait for shipping, magnums.net has the medium with strap in turq available right now.


----------



## tinyelephant

Gigoypotpot said:


> If you are willing to wait for shipping, magnums.net has the medium with strap in turq available right now.


 
hey thanks.
Its just cheaper to buy the bag in europe so i'm going to try my luck. 
If I can't get it, i will buy the Tan and keep my turqouise Tote!


----------



## Kawakeb

I visited the long-champ boutique here in Kuwait and they had all the colors in stock. I fall in love with the leather and the turquoise color.


----------



## rx4dsoul

tinyelephant said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I received the Large size my friend got from frankfurt but its really too big for me.
> So I exchanged it for the long handle tote bag instead, which is the last piece available in Singapore.
> 
> I actually still prefer the Medium size with strap so I'm trying to sell this away .
> Asked someone to help me buy the medium size from paris so hope she comes back with it!
> 
> Just wanna share the pics:


 
It's the same size as the large shopping nylon totes / plain Le Pliages. 

The color is really beautiful! I hope you get the size you want soon. Thanks for sharing this with us .


----------



## peaberry

tinyelephant said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I received the Large size my friend got from frankfurt but its really too big for me.
> So I exchanged it for the long handle tote bag instead, which is the last piece available in Singapore.
> 
> I actually still prefer the Medium size with strap so I'm trying to sell this away .
> Asked someone to help me buy the medium size from paris so hope she comes back with it!
> 
> Just wanna share the pics:



I love that tote in turquoise but can't find it anywhere anymore! Does anyone know where I could track one down? TIA!


----------



## peaberry

Also just wanted to share my small bag in Cyclamen, ordered from Harrods!


----------



## rx4dsoul

peaberry said:
			
		

> Also just wanted to share my small bag in Cyclamen, ordered from Harrods!



Oh hi bag twin!!


----------



## bonniekir

tinyelephant said:


> Hello,
> I received the Large size my friend got from frankfurt but its really too big for me.
> So I exchanged it for the long handle tote bag instead, which is the last piece available in Singapore.
> 
> I actually still prefer the Medium size with strap so I'm trying to sell this away .
> Asked someone to help me buy the medium size from paris so hope she comes back with it!
> 
> Just wanna share the pics:


 
What a lovely colour! Hope you get the medium..I think this is a very useful size


----------



## bonniekir

Finally I have the medium Tan and Cyclamen in my greedy little hands 

Gosh how soft the leather is ..and the size is just perfect!!! I would wish the straps were a bit longer, since I have a generous front  ..but I'll find a thin chain to add length!

I'll post pics as soon as I find my camera..it's early morning here..LOL!


----------



## bonniekir

peaberry said:


> Also just wanted to share my small bag in Cyclamen, ordered from Harrods!
> 
> View attachment 1736121


 

It's such a vibrant colour..congrats! I just recieved mine in medium.


----------



## bonniekir

Coach Lover Too said:


> I am SO glad I decided to read this thread!!! I had no idea Longchamp had come out with this bag! OMG~It's gorgeous!!
> 
> I have a question...is the Cyclamen color the same as fuschia/raspberry or is it more hot pink/lilac?
> Some of the pictures seem to show both.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 

IMO the Cyclamen has a tinge of blue in raspberry ..I love this shade, because I can't do reds at all!


----------



## yanyan2

I have a medium Natural and the removable shoulder strap (32") is abit long for me. I prefer a shorter strap. The SA in Singapore said that no alteration allowed because the Paris longchamp wouldn't accept. Gone to a bag repair shop, they didn't have the colour thread.  

Any suggestions? What can i do to shorten the length?


----------



## rx4dsoul

yanyan2 said:
			
		

> I have a medium Natural and the removable shoulder strap (32") is abit long for me. I prefer a shorter strap. The SA in Singapore said that no alteration allowed because the Paris longchamp wouldn't accept. Gone to a bag repair shop, they didn't have the colour thread.
> 
> Any suggestions? What can i do to shorten the length?



Even for crossbody purposes you find it a bit long? Can you show us some photos?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

bonniekir said:


> IMO the Cyclamen has a tinge of blue in raspberry ..I love this shade, because I can't do reds at all!



Thanks so much for your reply! 
The more I looked at pics, the more confused I got! It looks like a great bag!


----------



## mmanda

I just got a small taupe delivered in Melbourne. Its too small for me I think. I'm a solid girl  I think it might look silly on me. 

Has anyone bought a medium and thought it was too big?


----------



## tinyelephant

peaberry said:


> Also just wanted to share my small bag in Cyclamen, ordered from Harrods!
> 
> View attachment 1736121


 
I tempted to buy this small tote too!! Nut think gotta wait for next season!


----------



## yanyan2

rx4dsoul said:


> Even for crossbody purposes you find it a bit long? Can you show us some photos?


 
Yes, I would prefer a few inches shorter for crossbody because most of the times my bag will be heavy, filled with my daughter's things and mine.


----------



## Caro9ine

Shortening the handle.... What about two knots, like figure eight knots done on each side of the bag. Or... Could you find some of those metal buckle things like they have on other bags and put it on?


----------



## doreenjoy

I got the medium in red. Love this bag! So comfy, understated & practical.

To shorten the strap I plan to tie a knot in it.


----------



## rx4dsoul

doreenjoy said:
			
		

> I got the medium in red. Love this bag! So comfy, understated & practical.
> 
> To shorten the strap I plan to tie a knot in it.



Oh congratulations! 
Love the lightness of the bag!!!

I got the small sizes and they still fit a ton...I wore my small Natural yesterday and stuffed it with a leather jacket, large purse wallet and a 330ml water bottle with some small makeup and meds in one of the inside pockets. Still a bit of room for some more small stuff actually as the bag stretches and it takes on a cute shape  when full.


----------



## yanyan2

Caro9ine said:


> Shortening the handle.... What about two knots, like figure eight knots done on each side of the bag. Or... Could you find some of those metal buckle things like they have on other bags and put it on?


 
Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## handbag*girl

I bought a medium and had second thoughts but stuck with my gut and I LOVE IT. I normally carry a wallet, sunglasses, regular glasses, cosmetic case, keys and ipad. I tried my stuff in a small and there really wasn't enough room.




mmanda said:


> I just got a small taupe delivered in Melbourne. Its too small for me I think. I'm a solid girl  I think it might look silly on me.
> 
> Has anyone bought a medium and thought it was too big?


----------



## chunkylover53

mmanda said:


> I just got a small taupe delivered in Melbourne. Its too small for me I think. I'm a solid girl  I think it might look silly on me.
> 
> Has anyone bought a medium and thought it was too big?



The small looks stupid on me! Honestly, I wish the medium just was just an inch or two shorter in width, but it's not too big on me because it's so slouchy.


----------



## tinyelephant

rx4dsoul said:


> Oh congratulations!
> Love the lightness of the bag!!!
> 
> I got the small sizes and they still fit a ton...I wore my small Natural yesterday and stuffed it with a leather jacket, large purse wallet and a 330ml water bottle with some small makeup and meds in one of the inside pockets. Still a bit of room for some more small stuff actually as the bag stretches and it takes on a cute shape when full.


 
This color looks good!


----------



## mmanda

Thanks for the comments girls 

I think I'll go for a medium. I emailed magnums to see if they'll let me return and exchange the small for the medium, waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## tinyelephant

bonniekir said:


> What a lovely colour! Hope you get the medium..I think this is a very useful size


 
I'm very excited about getting my medium too!


----------



## tinyelephant

Has anyone done water proofing treatment for thier bag already?

I know they will spray some stuff on it. I was wondering if that will change the color of the bag?


----------



## tinyelephant

peaberry said:


> I love that tote in turquoise but can't find it anywhere anymore! Does anyone know where I could track one down? TIA!


 

Hihi! Do u live in Singapore?

If you really want to buy this tote bag in turqouise, I know where you can get the bag at a very good deal! Posted it here but was deleted by the admin.
I can't send u PM too cos I'm new in the forum.

do you want to try to send me a PM with your email or contact number?

Thanks!


----------



## peaberry

tinyelephant said:


> Hihi! Do u live in Singapore?
> 
> If you really want to buy this tote bag in turqouise, I know where you can get the bag at a very good deal! Posted it here but was deleted by the admin.
> I can't send u PM too cos I'm new in the forum.
> 
> do you want to try to send me a PM with your email or contact number?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes I live in SG!  I tried to PM you yesterday but I think your settings disallowed for PMs heh. I left you a visitor message but in case it doesn't go through, my email is jem.loh @ gmail dot com. Thanks!


----------



## peaberry

rx4dsoul said:


> Oh hi bag twin!!



Isn't it just a divine colour!


----------



## peaberry

The F/W 2012 colours are out! I really like Duck Blue. Can't wait to see these in person!

http://bagaholicboy.com/2012/05/bagaholicboy-news-229-fw12-colours-for-longchamp-le-pliage-cuir/


----------



## rx4dsoul

peaberry said:
			
		

> The F/W 2012 colours are out! I really like Duck Blue. Can't wait to see these in person!
> 
> http://bagaholicboy.com/2012/05/bagaholicboy-news-229-fw12-colours-for-longchamp-le-pliage-cuir/



Wow thanks for sharing!! I was hoping for a bright brilliant blue to be released but maybe not happening for F/W...maybe next summer then. 
My choice would be burgundy among the lot.


----------



## bonniekir

peaberry said:


> The F/W 2012 colours are out! I really like Duck Blue. Can't wait to see these in person!
> 
> http://bagaholicboy.com/2012/05/bagaholicboy-news-229-fw12-colours-for-longchamp-le-pliage-cuir/


 
Thanks..Ay..I need to get hold of the Navy blue..and I like the Gunmetal Grey and the Burgundy


----------



## qmavis

I got my Cuir 1 week ago and after a few use, the trimmings at the side of the handle are peeling off?? Anyone has the same problem??


----------



## rx4dsoul

qmavis said:
			
		

> I got my Cuir 1 week ago and after a few use, the trimmings at the side of the handle are peeling off?? Anyone has the same problem??



So sorry to hear that.
It hasnt happened to me yet and i certainly hope it will never.
Can you have that changed ? Its only been a week and i dont think any amount of use in a week could have resulted to that unless there were some faulty issues in the product you got in  the first place...


----------



## Caro9ine

Ahhhh Gunmetal.... Now to decide on size....


----------



## agirlandheryarn

Even after reading through this thread twice, I couldn't decide between the medium and the small!  I've ordered both just to compare because I've decided I have to see them in person to make a decision...  I'll try to post some comparison shots when they arrive.  The small is coming from Bloomingdales and the medium from Neiman Marcus.  I have been obsessing so much over this bag!  I ordered the turquoise.  I ordered them at about midnight last night! Hahaha!


----------



## bagaholic85

qmavis said:


> I got my Cuir 1 week ago and after a few use, the trimmings at the side of the handle are peeling off?? Anyone has the same problem??



that is happening to mine too, but its not really the trimming.  if you look close its where it kind of oversprayed onto the leather.  if u run ur finger along the very edge it will come off only where it hits the leather. 

Mine is natural as well, so maybe then they sealed the edges of the leather it oversprayed a bit for that color?  either way, nothing to worry about.


----------



## REREsaurus

bagaholic85 said:


> that is happening to mine too, but its not really the trimming.  if you look close its where it kind of oversprayed onto the leather.  if u run ur finger along the very edge it will come off only where it hits the leather.
> 
> Mine is natural as well, so maybe then they sealed the edges of the leather it oversprayed a bit for that color?  either way, nothing to worry about.



Agree. My tan did this too and now that the overspray is done peeling, it looks perfect.


----------



## qmavis

REREsaurus said:


> Agree. My tan did this too and now that the overspray is done peeling, it looks perfect.


Oh ok. Thanks for the feedback. 
Anyway, I will bring it back to the shop and ask them about this. The oversprayed shouldn't be peeling off so easily and it is only happening to 1 side of the strap?


----------



## Gigoypotpot

REREsaurus said:
			
		

> Agree. My tan did this too and now that the overspray is done peeling, it looks perfect.



Same here! My tan did that as well. I just let it peel off completely and it was fine after


----------



## PurseHorse

Just saw the new F/W colors. The natural color is not shown. Is it a limited edition color?

This color is hard to find in the small satchel size and I really want one....what to do....


----------



## rx4dsoul

Got the opportunity to see all the sizes up close (unfortunately wasn't able to take photos) and definitely there is a bit of a difference between the small handbag and the medium handbag. The medium's capacity is amazing though, could be useful as an overnight bag.


----------



## bagaholic85

PurseHorse said:


> Just saw the new F/W colors. The natural color is not shown. Is it a limited edition color?
> 
> This color is hard to find in the small satchel size and I really want one....what to do....



from what i understand the only colors going forward are black and taupe.  they came out with a camel color thats similar to natural but a little more gold from the pics ive seen.  when i saw that i jumped on my natural small.  i knew i didnt have time to eye it


----------



## handbag*girl

bagaholic85 said:


> from what i understand the only colors going forward are black and taupe.  they came out with a camel color thats similar to natural but a little more gold from the pics ive seen.  when i saw that i jumped on my natural small.  i knew i didnt have time to eye it



I can't wait to see the fall colors. Is there some sort of purple? Any idea when they will be released. The Longchamp store in Vegas doesn't seem to know much but thought maybe August.


----------



## rx4dsoul

(credit:bagaholicboy)

Burgundy, Camel, Duck Blue, Gunmetal Grey, Fir, Taupe ,and  Red 
Black also coming back reportedly.


----------



## clu0984

Mmm... Intrigued by burgundy, fir, and gray


----------



## rx4dsoul

clu0984 said:
			
		

> Mmm... Intrigued by burgundy, fir, and gray


----------



## Gigoypotpot

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> (credit:bagaholicboy)
> 
> Burgundy, Camel, Duck Blue, Gunmetal Grey, Fir, Taupe ,and  Red
> Black also coming back reportedly.



Definitely getting the gray next! Or the blue. Yummy colors! Glad i went for my tan already since it doesn't seem to be a color that would stay next season.


----------



## sweetlove

damn, I believed navy would stay for the next season - I want one for fall, but I'd rather spend money on other things right now. Guess I'll just have to wait and see, and if it's gone for good come September, I'll settle for the Fir or Burgundy.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Gigoypotpot said:
			
		

> Definitely getting the gray next! Or the blue. Yummy colors! Glad i went for my tan already since it doesn't seem to be a color that would stay next season.



I know! My tan seems to have darkened just a tad and Im loving it more.


----------



## mymelodysg

yanyan2 said:


> I have a medium Natural and the removable shoulder strap (32") is abit long for me. I prefer a shorter strap. The SA in Singapore said that no alteration allowed because the Paris longchamp wouldn't accept. Gone to a bag repair shop, they didn't have the colour thread.
> 
> Any suggestions? What can i do to shorten the length?


 

Hi, Have you found a solution for shortening the strap? ST Urban once recommended a Bag Repair shop which can do shortening of strap, not sure if you are aware of the shop in Sims Ave. I personally have not tried them, but would consider them if I need to.


----------



## yanyan2

mymelodysg said:


> Hi, Have you found a solution for shortening the strap? ST Urban once recommended a Bag Repair shop which can do shortening of strap, not sure if you are aware of the shop in Sims Ave. I personally have not tried them, but would consider them if I need to.


 
Is it Chan Yew Leather Bags Mfr (http://www.chanyewleathers.com/#!) in Sims Ave??
If i am free tomorrow, will drop by their place. 

Just came back from Master Fix Service in Paragon, the cobbler said he was able to do it with the same color thread , good workmanship and charging $18. The big boutiques like Chanel and Ferragamo all send their shoes to them. Read good comments about them on shoes. But not sure how is their workmanship for bags.

I had gone to Mirrco at Bylands Building and the uncle said they don't have the thread color.


----------



## bagaholic85

rx4dsoul said:


> I know! My tan seems to have darkened just a tad and Im loving it more.




mine has too.  it just keeps getting more delicious.

im really liking the fir...and i generally dont like green at all!  im wondering if the burgandy is as purple as that looks or more of a wine color.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bagaholic85 said:


> mine has too.  it just keeps getting more delicious.
> 
> im really liking the fir...and i generally dont like green at all!  im wondering if the burgandy is as purple as that looks or more of a wine color.



uhuh...everyone's wondering how true to life or intense the color swatch is now


----------



## elkington

didn't they have the colour "burgundy" for the nylon Pliage bags quite recently? I think it was more of a dark red colour, like wine-red, rather than purple...


----------



## kings_20

I am loving the small!  Reading this thread was not a good idea.  I want one now lol.


----------



## rx4dsoul

elkington said:
			
		

> didn't they have the colour "burgundy" for the nylon Pliage bags quite recently? I think it was more of a dark red colour, like wine-red, rather than purple...



Correct, it was "Raisin" and released last Fall/Winter 2011.  

The 2012 Spring/Summer Cuirs mostly have counterparts in the Plain Nylon pliages too - Turqoise, Cyclamen, Orange, as well as the staple Red, Black and Taupe. The Nylon and Leather Versions' colors in person are almost similar too (perhaps a bit more saturation with the nylon cyclamen and the red nylon).


----------



## rx4dsoul

kings_20 said:
			
		

> I am loving the small!  Reading this thread was not a good idea.  I want one now lol.



You absolutely must get one!!!


----------



## kings_20

The burgundy one sounds intriguing.  Can't wait to see!!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> I know! My tan seems to have darkened just a tad and Im loving it more.



Yessss! I noticed mine has darkened just a tad too!!! But the handles have remained the same though. I loveeee it!! I am really trying to stop myself from buying the turquoise!


----------



## peaberry

Reebonz is having a Longchamp event right now and they have the Cuir range on sale! I couldn't help snagging another Medium in Turquoise because the price was pretty good. Figured it looked best in that size. Makes me feel silly having previously spent so much on my Cyclamen. They're nearly all sold out though - just some large totes left in Brown, Orange, Red and Natural.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Gigoypotpot said:
			
		

> Yessss! I noticed mine has darkened just a tad too!!! But the handles have remained the same though. I loveeee it!! I am really trying to stop myself from buying the turquoise!



The Turq is gorgeous , i saw it up close , but I cant seem to work it into my wardrobe right now...im also always on the fence when it comes to light colored bags.


----------



## bisbee

peaberry said:


> Reebonz is having a Longchamp event right now and they have the Cuir range on sale! I couldn't help snagging another Medium in Turquoise because the price was pretty good. Figured it looked best in that size. Makes me feel silly having previously spent so much on my Cyclamen. They're nearly all sold out though - just some large totes left in Brown, Orange, Red and Natural.


 
Doesn't look like the prices are good to me - they look like they are at least retail, if not more!


----------



## Zombie Girl

bisbee said:


> Doesn't look like the prices are good to me - they look like they are at least retail, if not more!


I thought the same thing!


----------



## yanyan2

Zombie Girl said:


> I thought the same thing!


 
The sg retail is selling at S$813 for medium.


----------



## candy_tone

I love the pink color too bad i wasnt able to buy le cuir... I have seen this bag at Central hongkong bought 2 bags instead planetes and le pliage


----------



## Gigoypotpot

My tan chillin on my passenger seat!


----------



## littlerock

Here is a pic of my small orange tote, for size reference I am like 5'6... It's the perfect size for traveling around a city all day and it is SO light.


----------



## rx4dsoul

littlerock said:
			
		

> Here is a pic of my small orange tote, for size reference I am like 5'6... It's the perfect size for traveling around a city all day and it is SO light.



That is one beautiful picture! 
I am not an orange person and this pic is making me absolutely want one! 

The cuirs are spoiling me for other bags right now...after the freedom of lightness and handiness, ive forgotten about all my other leather bags LOL


----------



## peaberry

bisbee said:
			
		

> Doesn't look like the prices are good to me - they look like they are at least retail, if not more!



The prices are in SGD so that equates to about US$507 for the medium and tote, and US$437 for the small! I remember the prices on Magnums to be higher.


----------



## jaded

I want a medium one with long handles!


----------



## peaberry

Yikes I think I have an addiction! Took delivery of this baby today:



Now I really must stop, until the new colours are released!


----------



## handbag*girl

I love this color. so pretty.



peaberry said:


> Yikes I think I have an addiction! Took delivery of this baby today:
> View attachment 1744609
> 
> 
> Now I really must stop, until the new colours are released!


----------



## marcheej

Hi gals! Does anyone know if the small is available in natural color in London?


----------



## HelenaOfficial

I use Evelyne Strap for my large cuir, it's more comfortable especially if I stuffed more.







*posted from iPhone*


----------



## rx4dsoul

MrsRance said:


> I use Evelyne Strap for my large cuir, it's more comfortable especially if I stuffed more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *posted from iPhone*



Ingenious! 
(btw, by large do you mean the medium or the travelling size?)


----------



## tinyelephant

peaberry said:


> Yikes I think I have an addiction! Took delivery of this baby today:
> View attachment 1744609
> 
> 
> Now I really must stop, until the new colours are released!


 
AWWWW!! I'm so jealous!! Still waiting for mine. hope it arrives in good condition!

Now I dunno what to do with my turqouise tote still. Do u mind sharing a photo with you carrying the bag ??


----------



## chicology

rx4dsoul said:


> Do you think this is the large or the medium on her? She's very slender....


Sorry for late reply. Probably a medium...?


----------



## chicology

MrsRance said:


> I use Evelyne Strap for my large cuir, it's more comfortable especially if I stuffed more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *posted from iPhone*



That's a cool idea


----------



## chicology

peaberry said:


> Yikes I think I have an addiction! Took delivery of this baby today:
> View attachment 1744609
> 
> 
> Now I really must stop, until the new colours are released!



Awww....pretty!


----------



## chicology

Gigoypotpot said:


> View attachment 1741959
> 
> 
> My tan chillin on my passenger seat!


Congrats! We are bag twins


----------



## jaded

Canadians, do you know where can I order one of these? TIA


----------



## HelenaOfficial

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Ingenious!
> (btw, by large do you mean the medium or the travelling size?)


thank you  it's medium size




			
				chicology said:
			
		

> That's a cool idea


Thank you  it's hurt my shoulder if I use the small strap, so using wider strap is ideal 

*posted from iPhone*


----------



## rx4dsoul

peaberry said:
			
		

> Yikes I think I have an addiction! Took delivery of this baby today:
> 
> Now I really must stop, until the new colours are released!



Congrats! Its a beautiful color! 
This is the medium size right?


----------



## J`adore LV

jaded said:


> Canadians, do you know where can I order one of these? TIA



I've seen them at Holt Renfrew!


----------



## starhaven

I'm too late in this. Still looking for a small in natural. Anybody has any idea where else I can find it? I've tried almost all online sites and my local stores are all sold out for this size. Would really be great for an up coming holiday end June!


----------



## rx4dsoul

starhaven said:
			
		

> I'm too late in this. Still looking for a small in natural. Anybody has any idea where else I can find it? I've tried almost all online sites and my local stores are all sold out for this size. Would really be great for an up coming holiday end June!



Try Neiman


----------



## starhaven

rx4dsoul said:


> Try Neiman


 
Tried but only left medium size. =(


----------



## bonniekir

starhaven said:


> I'm too late in this. Still looking for a small in natural. Anybody has any idea where else I can find it? I've tried almost all online sites and my local stores are all sold out for this size. Would really be great for an up coming holiday end June!


 
Well, if you're interested in buying from Europe..there are still some Printemps stores with this size..like the one in Rouen ..phone them


----------



## agirlandheryarn

rx4dsoul said:


> Thats great you have both sizes!! Can you show us some side by side photos for reference please?



I ordered both the medium and the large satchel just for comparison because I could not figure out which Le Pliage Cuir would be best for me.  I though these pics might be helpful:  The first two photos are of the large size and the next two photos are of the medium/smaller size.  I am still torn on which to keep.  I'm leaning toward the smaller size.  What do you think?  More photos to follow!
Thanks!


----------



## agirlandheryarn

Here are some more comparison pics.  After all, this is purse research and it should be it's own field of intense research and study

Again, the first two photos are of the larger cuir.  The second photo was taken inside.  The 3rd, 4th, and 5th photos are of the smaller Cuir.  Again, please help me decide.  The large feels a little big for every day, to me.  I'm 5'3" tall.  In all of the pics, everything I usually carry daily is in the bag except my iPad.

I might like to send the larger size back and exchange for the fuchsia, navy, or a small black....


----------



## rx4dsoul

agirlandheryarn said:
			
		

> I ordered both the medium and the large satchel just for comparison because I could not figure out which Le Pliage Cuir would be best for me.  I though these pics might be helpful:  The first two photos are of the large size and the next two photos are of the medium/smaller size.  I am still torn on which to keep.  I'm leaning toward the smaller size.  What do you think?  More photos to follow!
> Thanks!



Yesss!!! The medium is definitely a keeper!


----------



## ami kio

agirlandheryarn said:
			
		

> Here are some more comparison pics.  After all, this is purse research and it should be it's own field of intense research and study
> 
> Again, the first two photos are of the larger cuir.  The second photo was taken inside.  The 3rd, 4th, and 5th photos are of the smaller Cuir.  Again, please help me decide.  The large feels a little big for every day, to me.  I'm 5'3" tall.  In all of the pics, everything I usually carry daily is in the bag except my iPad.
> 
> I might like to send the larger size back and exchange for the fuchsia, navy, or a small black....



Thank you so much for taking the time to do modeling shots for us!   The medium looks like a perfect everyday size for you.


----------



## shavina

Medium for daily use. Nice color!


----------



## doreenjoy

^^ I think the smaller size looks best on you for everyday!


----------



## agirlandheryarn

Thank you for your responses!  It is so difficult to decide because I can think of reasons to keep both!  I think it's pretty unanimous that the smaller (medium) is better for every day.  However, I keep thinking, what if I get to do some traveling during the summer???  I have nice fall/winter travel bags, but not a nice summer one!  In the long run, I'll probably send the larger one back.  I only wish I could buy every bag I want!


----------



## rx4dsoul

agirlandheryarn said:
			
		

> However, I keep thinking, what if I get to do some traveling during the summer???    I only wish I could buy every bag I want!



We all do! 
Maybe get one in another pop color for travel purposes ?


----------



## peaberry

tinyelephant said:


> AWWWW!! I'm so jealous!! Still waiting for mine. hope it arrives in good condition!
> 
> Now I dunno what to do with my turqouise tote still. Do u mind sharing a photo with you carrying the bag ??



So sorry about the tote!!! >_< I'll try to snap a photo of me wearing the bag soon!


----------



## handbag*girl

It depends on what you carry everyday. I have been carrying my medium everyday. I have been taking public transportation everyday the past two weeks so its nice to have room for a book or my ipad and an extra pair of shoes and umbrella as there has been lots of rain.



agirlandheryarn said:


> Thank you for your responses!  It is so difficult to decide because I can think of reasons to keep both!  I think it's pretty unanimous that the smaller (medium) is better for every day.  However, I keep thinking, what if I get to do some traveling during the summer???  I have nice fall/winter travel bags, but not a nice summer one!  In the long run, I'll probably send the larger one back.  I only wish I could buy every bag I want!


----------



## jaded

J`adore LV said:


> I've seen them at Holt Renfrew!



Thank you!!


----------



## agirlandheryarn

Would it be weird to keep both in the same color?


----------



## rx4dsoul

agirlandheryarn said:
			
		

> Would it be weird to keep both in the same color?



Haha not at all! Perfectly normal for us bag hags.


----------



## blinkie80

just to share mine  In Taupe, small


----------



## rx4dsoul

blinkie80 said:


> just to share mine  In Taupe, small



Love the scarf too!


----------



## DaisyElac

they all look so classy


----------



## blinkie80

rx4dsoul said:


> Love the scarf too!


 
Thanks! I grabbed that at a sale last yr and super loved it!


----------



## blinkie80

rx4dsoul said:


> Love the scarf too!


 
Thanks! I grabbed that at a sale last yr and super loved it!


----------



## kings_20

The taupe with the scarf is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Caro9ine

Looks black to me.


----------



## donnaoh

I am so excited and in LOVE! This is my first Longchamp...my first Longchamp Le Pilage Cuir.......it will not be my only one!


----------



## handbag*girl

I love these bags. I can't wait for the fall colors! Anyone have any idea when they are coming out.


----------



## enkybaby

Oooh what colors are coming out this fall?


----------



## rx4dsoul

enkybaby said:
			
		

> Oooh what colors are coming out this fall?



Page 53 of this thread.


----------



## agirlandheryarn

donnaoh said:


> I am so excited and in LOVE! This is my first Longchamp...my first Longchamp Le Pilage Cuir.......it will not be my only one!




Love the color!  I have the big Sis!  I had a really difficult time deciding which size to keep, but always knew I loved that color!


----------



## donnaoh

agirlandheryarn said:


> Love the color!  I have the big Sis!  I had a really difficult time deciding which size to keep, but always knew I loved that color!


Me too! I gravitated towards the Turquoise right from the beginning...funny it doesn't fit my bill as a true turquoise...I would call it a Seafoam Blue...


----------



## faye86

handbag*girl said:
			
		

> I love these bags. I can't wait for the fall colors! Anyone have any idea when they are coming out.



I heard it probably Sep/Oct  black, taupe and red will be carry over color...


----------



## faye86

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> (credit:bagaholicboy)
> 
> Burgundy, Camel, Duck Blue, Gunmetal Grey, Fir, Taupe ,and  Red
> Black also coming back reportedly.



I got the same information regarding FW colors, so it might be true!!! Can't wait...


----------



## doreenjoy

I'm loving my red medium-size Cuir with removable strap. Just the perfect casual bag. Very lightweight. Today I have a fleece vest stuffed in there with all my usual handbag stuff. It's so roomy and still looks great!


----------



## LV Lovr

donnaoh said:
			
		

> I am so excited and in LOVE! This is my first Longchamp...my first Longchamp Le Pilage Cuir.......it will not be my only one!



Congrats-Beautiful bag!!! I have two Longchamp - a black leather messenger that I wore to death (sadly) and a Pliage backpack which is truly so light I sometimes forget that I am wearing it! Really great for travel


----------



## Mree43

I love love my cuir tote bag. It's one of my favorite bags! It fits everything and doesn't get too heavy. I'm so glad they came out with them. Can't wait to see the fall ones.


----------



## karo

blinkie80 said:
			
		

> just to share mine  In Taupe, small



Gorgeous! I really, really love it!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Bloomies is having a private sale tomorrow, but just fyi Longchamp is excluded. So saaaadd! I was hoping to get the Large Cuir LH in black


----------



## Caro9ine

Gigoypotpot said:
			
		

> Bloomies is having a private sale tomorrow, but just fyi Longchamp is excluded. So saaaadd! I was hoping to get the Large Cuir LH in black



Thanks. you saved me a trip.


----------



## MolMol

Gigoypotpot said:


> Bloomies is having a private sale tomorrow, but just fyi Longchamp is excluded. So saaaadd! I was hoping to get the Large Cuir LH in black




ahh so thats why my coupon code won't work online....the 10% off one will though


----------



## divineprada

Lovin' all your Cuirs!&#128515; 

The other day I set out to my local department store to check out the Mary Katrantzou at Longchamp. It wasn't that interesting to me and I thought I heard my wallet breathe a sigh of relief!&#128541; Oh no...just before I was about to leave, I passed by the shelves with these folded leather bags and touched it and oh no! I fell in love at first sight & touch with the smooshy leather. 

I tried on all colors of the small size. Now I'm torn which color to get and I need everyone's help on this, if you guys don't mind.&#128522; 

For those who have the orange or the cyclamen, or both as some of you have, how's the bag holding up? Have you tried carrying heavy stuff in it? How are the corners?


----------



## littlerock

divineprada said:


> Lovin' all your Cuirs!&#55357;&#56835;
> 
> The other day I set out to my local department store to check out the Mary Katrantzou at Longchamp. It wasn't that interesting to me and I thought I heard my wallet breathe a sigh of relief!&#55357;&#56861; Oh no...just before I was about to leave, I passed by the shelves with these folded leather bags and touched it and oh no! I fell in love at first sight & touch with the smooshy leather.
> 
> I tried on all colors of the small size. Now I'm torn which color to get and I need everyone's help on this, if you guys don't mind.&#55357;&#56842;
> 
> For those who have the orange or the cyclamen, or both as some of you have, how's the bag holding up? Have you tried carrying heavy stuff in it? How are the corners?



I have the small orange and the red one. I've used both although admittedly, not a ton. I use it for a day and then put it away.. etc. The corners are holding up great but I am careful with my bags. I don't throw them around or put them on the ground. I absolutely love both colors and highly recommend the orange if you are considering it. The size is great for running around town. You can fit everything you'd need but the bag is so light so it feels like you aren't carrying anything at all.

Good luck, you won't regret it! If anything, you'll want more. 

To answer your question, I say you get the orange, then the pink, then the tan. In that order. JMO.


----------



## faye86

littlerock said:
			
		

> I have the small orange and the red one. I've used both although admittedly, not a ton. I use it for a day and then put it away.. etc. The corners are holding up great but I am careful with my bags. I don't throw them around or put them on the ground. I absolutely love both colors and highly recommend the orange if you are considering it. The size is great for running around town. You can fit everything you'd need but the bag is so light so it feels like you aren't carrying anything at all.
> 
> Good luck, you won't regret it! If anything, you'll want more.
> 
> To answer your question, I say you get the orange, then the pink, then the tan. In that order. JMO.



I agreee!!! Got the orange than pink!!! The orange color is most wanted color at this moment...I was waiting for few weeks before I got it. 

To be honest, le pliage cuir is very popular in Asia especially the small size. Get both if you want to! 
I got both in orange and cyclamen/pink. My friend just snatched one for me in Frankfurt this afternoon for the pink one. 

I love my leather bags, so normally I will wear it carefully. But judging from te shape, it should be ok to carry have stuffs. Just take care of your shoulder if it's toooo heavy


----------



## rx4dsoul

divineprada said:
			
		

> Lovin' all your Cuirs!dde03
> 
> For those who have the orange or the cyclamen, or both as some of you have, how's the bag holding up? Have you tried carrying heavy stuff in it? How are the corners?



I also passed up on the MKs (and the orchidelas and the reptiliegnes). While the prints and colors are exciting, i find the materials not up my alley, not as much substance as the planetes range.
As for the cuirs...
Get either the orange or the cyclamen..then the tan!
You wont have to be as careful of getting them dirty as the natural...but the natural is a must in a collection too as it goes with almost or practically anything, and its a very elegant color too!


----------



## landy

very nice, but some expensive


----------



## Caro9ine

OK, I know this is technically not about the Cuir, but I wanted to ask those of you who are looking at it and thinking about the fall colors.... I saw a Pliage Croc on the Bloomies website. Not leather, but a mock croc with ostrich embossed leather trim... In khaki and a turquoise or teal that isn't really available. the khaki says on order. 

Is this new? A fall thing? I have not seen it anywhere, even on the Longchamp website. Does anyone know about this? It looks kind of cute.


----------



## bagaholic85

Caro9ine said:


> OK, I know this is technically not about the Cuir, but I wanted to ask those of you who are looking at it and thinking about the fall colors.... I saw a Pliage Croc on the Bloomies website. Not leather, but a mock croc with ostrich embossed leather trim... In khaki and a turquoise or teal that isn't really available. the khaki says on order.
> 
> Is this new? A fall thing? I have not seen it anywhere, even on the Longchamp website. Does anyone know about this? It looks kind of cute.



its def new for fall -- saks has it on their site too and when u try to add to cart it says the ship date is 9/14/12


----------



## COCOLUVR

I purchase the orange in a small size in April!
I am glad I got it then because it is no longer available at bloomingdales.
I purchased it for an up coming trip to south Korea and Japan this July! Very light weight and it doesn't hurt the bank account.


----------



## Caro9ine

bagaholic85 said:
			
		

> its def new for fall -- saks has it on their site too and when u try to add to cart it says the ship date is 9/14/12



Thanks, Bagaholic! I figured it was new because I hadn't seen it before.... Happy for some confirmation.


----------



## kikimaru

Thanks everyone for all the great photos and information! I am planning to buy a Large for a laptop bag (since I have a MacBook Pro).  I would rather go with the medium due to my small frame, but I am thinking the laptop will take up all the available space in the Med.

Of course I also need to get a Small for everyday use, too! Can't wait for the Fall colors!


----------



## littlerock

kikimaru said:


> Thanks everyone for all the great photos and information! I am planning to buy a Large for a laptop bag (since I have a MacBook Pro).  I would rather go with the medium due to my small frame, but I am thinking the laptop will take up all the available space in the Med.
> 
> Of course I also need to get a Small for everyday use, too! Can't wait for the Fall colors!




In my opinion, the medium is bigger than the large. The medium is big and is more of like a messenger type sac/ bag. The large (while not much bigger, if bigger at all) is more of a tote and better for laptops, files, magazines etc.

Neither the large or the medium will be completely full with just a laptop. They are quite roomy. The only negative being that the thinner, lightweight leather might not like carrying around a heavy laptop all the time. 

Can you try on in store?

Here is a mod shot of the large tote for reference, I am 5'6.. It loos even bigger than it does in person:

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...uir-your-opinions-728456-20.html#post21579786


----------



## kikimaru

littlerock said:


> In my opinion, the medium is bigger than the large. The medium is big and is more of like a messenger type sac/ bag. The large (while not much bigger, if bigger at all) is more of a tote and better for laptops, files, magazines etc.
> 
> Neither the large or the medium will be completely full with just a laptop. They are quite roomy. The only negative being that the thinner, lightweight leather might not like carrying around a heavy laptop all the time.
> 
> Can you try on in store?
> 
> Here is a mod shot of the large tote for reference, I am 5'6.. It loos even bigger than it does in person:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...uir-your-opinions-728456-20.html#post21579786



Thanks! I'm 5'6" too.  You've given me something to think about.  FWIW, I won't be taking the laptop out too often -only once or twice a week. Do you think the Medium would last through that? I obviously wouldn't want to risk tearing the lining or stretching out the leather.

But you're right, the Large isn't as voluminous IRL as I expected. I hate that it doesn't have a shoulder strap though.

BTW love the orange small! Your picture totally sold me on getting more than one...


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Caro9ine said:
			
		

> Thanks. you saved me a trip.



No worries!  they did have some LC's that were 30% off on the website, though.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> I also passed up on the MKs (and the orchidelas and the reptiliegnes). While the prints and colors are exciting, i find the materials not up my alley, not as much substance as the planetes range.
> As for the cuirs...
> Get either the orange or the cyclamen..then the tan!
> You wont have to be as careful of getting them dirty as the natural...but the natural is a must in a collection too as it goes with almost or practically anything, and its a very elegant color too!



I agree. The natural is definitely the "practical" buy as it goes with any outfit. I have used mine for fpur straight weeks and the leather looks yummier than ever! The leather has darkened a little which makes it even more attractive! 

I cannot wait for Fall so I could get the grayyy!!!


----------



## MaruBaby

I am waiting to see the Burgundy colour for fall!


----------



## Kawakeb

I wan to ask you ppl a question 
I have ordered this Tod loafer yesterday 
I saw it was in sale and I couldn't resist it 
And when I was first introduced to Cuir line I loved the turquoise bag   
But now after ordering the shoes I thought I want a bag color that complement it
Do u thing the turquoise will be fine!? 
Or shall I switch to another color!?


----------



## agirlandheryarn

Kawakeb said:


> I wan to ask you ppl a question
> I have ordered this Tod loafer yesterday
> I saw it was in sale and I couldn't resist it
> And when I was first introduced to Cuir line I loved the turquoise bag
> But now after ordering the shoes I thought I want a bag color that complement it
> Do u thing the turquoise will be fine!?
> Or shall I switch to another color!?



I love those shoes!  The color may be a match, but it will be difficult to tell until you get the turquoise bag.....

  For what it's worth, I've carried my medium (the bigger of the two) turquoise satchel around all week and I LOVE it!!!  I got two other new summer bags recently that are now not seeing the light of day anytime soon because I don't want to stop carrying my turquoise Cuir!  I am IN LOVE with it!


----------



## divineprada

littlerock said:


> Good luck, you won't regret it! If anything, you'll want more.
> 
> To answer your question, I say you get the orange, then the pink, then the tan. In that order. JMO.





> I agreee!!! Got the orange than pink!!! The orange color is most wanted color at this moment...





> Get either the orange or the cyclamen..then the tan!



Thanks for sharing your thoughts and suggestions *littlerock, faye86, rx4dsoul*. I just hope the orange is still available when I go back to the store next week. *fingers crossed*

I hope LC will come out with metallic colors too for the holidays. That would be pretty, won't it?


----------



## aapricott

Yay! I finally got my hands on small tan! My friend helped me got it from Austria


----------



## donnaoh

aapricott said:


> Yay! I finally got my hands on small tan! My friend helped me got it from Austria


Pics please!


----------



## handbag*girl

I am loving mine so much I can't wait for the fall colors to come out. Does anyone know for sure when that will be.


----------



## bagaholic85

^^i heard september


----------



## peaberry

More photos of my small Cyclamen and Turquoise! No mod shots yet because I've only worn them out when alone with my newborn and he's quite a handful! Am now contemplating getting an orange but is that too much?


----------



## divineprada

Get the orange, Peaberry! I want one too but too bad my local Longchamp ran out of the orange one.


----------



## littlerock

peaberry said:
			
		

> More photos of my small Cyclamen and Turquoise! No mod shots yet because I've only worn them out when alone with my newborn and he's quite a handful! Am now contemplating getting an orange but is that too much?



Hmm.. Too much?


----------



## pinki682

Oh envy!    I can't wait to join this club.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

peaberry said:


> More photos of my small Cyclamen and Turquoise! No mod shots yet because I've only worn them out when alone with my newborn and he's quite a handful! Am now contemplating getting an orange but is that too much?



Love both of these...and I think Orange would be a great addition too!!


----------



## MaruBaby

peaberry said:


> More photos of my small Cyclamen and Turquoise! No mod shots yet because I've only worn them out when alone with my newborn and he's quite a handful! Am now contemplating getting an orange but is that too much?


these are the colours that I would pick from the Spring Collection!      You are so fortunate to have these!


----------



## Kawakeb

agirlandheryarn said:
			
		

> I love those shoes!  The color may be a match, but it will be difficult to tell until you get the turquoise bag.....
> 
> For what it's worth, I've carried my medium (the bigger of the two) turquoise satchel around all week and I LOVE it!!!  I got two other new summer bags recently that are now not seeing the light of day anytime soon because I don't want to stop carrying my turquoise Cuir!  I am IN LOVE with it!



U made me fall in LOVE more with the turquoise


----------



## rx4dsoul

littlerock said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Too much?



It glows!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

peaberry said:
			
		

> More photos of my small Cyclamen and Turquoise! No mod shots yet because I've only worn them out when alone with my newborn and he's quite a handful! Am now contemplating getting an orange but is that too much?



Lovely pair!
Get the orange too!!!!


----------



## peaberry

littlerock said:


> Hmm.. Too much?



Evil enabler! I love!


----------



## peaberry

rx4dsoul said:


> Lovely pair!
> Get the orange too!!!!



I think I'd regret it if I didn't now!



MaruBaby said:


> these are the colours that I would pick from the Spring Collection!      You are so fortunate to have these!



Thanks! I nearly didn't get either of them because my local outlets were sold out. Thank goodness (or not) for online shopping!



scoobiesmomma said:


> Love both of these...and I think Orange would be a great addition too!!



I think you're right!  Now to hunt down an orange... LOL


----------



## agirlandheryarn

Kawakeb said:


> U made me fall in LOVE more with the turquoise



Still haven't stopped carrying it.... Still looking at it and admiring the beauty...  Still so glad I decided on the medium, especially yesterday when I packed it full with a sweater (just in case), my iPad, my daughter's water bottle and game.

I might have to get another in the fall.... Poor Balenicaga...


----------



## chicology

peaberry said:


> More photos of my small Cyclamen and Turquoise! No mod shots yet because I've only worn them out when alone with my newborn and he's quite a handful! Am now contemplating getting an orange but is that too much?



The turquoise really look lovely here


----------



## chicology

rx4dsoul said:


> (credit:bagaholicboy)
> 
> Burgundy, Camel, Duck Blue, Gunmetal Grey, Fir, Taupe ,and  Red
> Black also coming back reportedly.


  Dangerous....the grey looks promising.


----------



## Kawakeb

I received my TOD today and than went straight away to Loungchamp boutique, the turquoise bag did not look good with the loafers. But the natural color looked amazing PLUS there was a sale going on the shop  so I bought it for about 100 pound less than the original price


----------



## donnaoh

Kawakeb said:


> I received my TOD today and than went straight away to Loungchamp boutique, the turquoise bag did not look good with the loafers. But the natural color looked amazing PLUS there was a sale going on the shop  so I bought it for about 100 pound less than the original price


----------



## Zombie Girl

Kawakeb said:
			
		

> I received my TOD today and than went straight away to Loungchamp boutique, the turquoise bag did not look good with the loafers. But the natural color looked amazing PLUS there was a sale going on the shop  so I bought it for about 100 pound less than the original price



I love it!! Congrats on finding it on sale!

Any on sale in the US??

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## pinki682

Zombie Girl said:


> I love it!! Congrats on finding it on sale!
> 
> Any on sale in the US??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



There was a sale at the San Francisco store last Thursday @3pm. The only day I was in the city and they closed in preparation of the sale.


----------



## EmeraldStar

Kawakeb said:


> I received my TOD today and than went straight away to Loungchamp boutique, the turquoise bag did not look good with the loafers. But the natural color looked amazing PLUS there was a sale going on the shop  so I bought it for about 100 pound less than the original price


This is SO lovely!  Congrats on getting it for less than retail! Would you say the color is accurately reflected in this photo? I don't have a boutique nearby nor does the Bloomingdales carry the Le Pliage Cuir. TIA!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Kawakeb said:
			
		

> I received my TOD today and than went straight away to Loungchamp boutique, the turquoise bag did not look good with the loafers. But the natural color looked amazing PLUS there was a sale going on the shop  so I bought it for about 100 pound less than the original price



Congrats! We are bag twins! I also got mine $100 off from Magnums when Bloomingdales had a private sale. I had Magnums price match since Bloomies does not carry the tan!


----------



## doreenjoy

pinki682 said:


> There was a sale at the San Francisco store last Thursday @3pm. The only day I was in the city and they closed in preparation of the sale.


 
I think the only items on sale were the discontinued Le Pliage nylon colors and other SLGs and styles that were discontinued. I don't think the Cuir was on sale. (At least I hope not, as I work right across the street from the boutique and didn't go to the sale)


----------



## pinki682

doreenjoy said:


> I think the only items on sale were the discontinued Le Pliage nylon colors and other SLGs and styles that were discontinued. I don't think the Cuir was on sale. (At least I hope not, as I work right across the street from the boutique and didn't go to the sale)



Awww.... Thank you! I feel relieved that nothing was missed!


----------



## rx4dsoul

EmeraldStar said:


> This is SO lovely!  Congrats on getting it for less than retail! Would you say the color is accurately reflected in this photo? I don't have a boutique nearby nor does the Bloomingdales carry the Le Pliage Cuir. TIA!


Here: this is almost true-to-life  You must get one!


----------



## EmeraldStar

^ Thank you *rx4dsoul*!


----------



## Kawakeb

Zombie Girl said:
			
		

> I love it!! Congrats on finding it on sale!
> 
> Any on sale in the US??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



No idea I am not from the US I come from a very far far place


----------



## Kawakeb

Gigoypotpot said:
			
		

> Congrats! We are bag twins! I also got mine $100 off from Magnums when Bloomingdales had a private sale. I had Magnums price match since Bloomies does not carry the tan!



Yaayyaa  




			
				EmeraldStar said:
			
		

> This is SO lovely!  Congrats on getting it for less than retail! Would you say the color is accurately reflected in this photo? I don't have a boutique nearby nor does the Bloomingdales carry the Le Pliage Cuir. TIA!



Thank u ;* I would say yes, I don't see it as dark as it is in the second photo. It is such lovely and versatile color


----------



## tinyelephant

YAY!
I finally got my Turquoise in Medium today and used it immediately.
Here's some mod Pics!

The strap is too long so I tied a knot on both side and is happy with the length after. Now i'm contemplating altering the strap to a shorter length for good. 

What do you think? is it ugly with the 2 knots?




























The bag is sooooo Light! LOVE it!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

tinyelephant said:
			
		

> YAY!
> I finally got my Turquoise in Medium today and used it immediately.
> Here's some mod Pics!
> What do you think? is it ugly with the 2 knots?
> 
> The bag is sooooo Light! LOVE it!!



Looks awesome on you!  
Keep the knots i think and avoid the hassle of having it cut.


----------



## marcheej

Tinyelephant, if you don't mind my asking, what is your height? The medium is perfect on you. Now I am doubting if I got the right size. I asked a friend to purchase one for me in small navy color. I was afraid that the medium would be too big. Now I'm not so sure.......


----------



## tinyelephant

marcheej said:


> Tinyelephant, if you don't mind my asking, what is your height? The medium is perfect on you. Now I am doubting if I got the right size. I asked a friend to purchase one for me in small navy color. I was afraid that the medium would be too big. Now I'm not so sure.......


 
Hello,
I am 162 cm tall.

I like the size.
=)


----------



## yanyan2

tinyelephant said:


> YAY!
> I finally got my Turquoise in Medium today and used it immediately.
> Here's some mod Pics!
> 
> The strap is too long so I tied a knot on both side and is happy with the length after. Now i'm contemplating altering the strap to a shorter length for good.
> 
> What do you think? is it ugly with the 2 knots?
> 
> The bag is sooooo Light! LOVE it!!


 
Not bad with the 2 knots. 

I altered my strap to a shorter length


----------



## tinyelephant

yanyan2 said:


> Not bad with the 2 knots.
> 
> I altered my strap to a shorter length


 
Hey Hey you are from SG too right?
Can share with me where you didthe alteration?
Chan Yew or Mater fix?


----------



## renza

tinyelephant said:


> YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is sooooo Light! LOVE it!!


That color is gorgeous! I wish I had seen this thread BEFORE I went to Paris so I would have known to look for one; I'm sure I could have gotten one cheaper there. The U.S. retail price is too high for me.


----------



## lilshopaholic

Hi all, 
I'm new on here. Initially I came onto this forum to look at some photos of Longchamp bags that I was eyeing up for a while. I had my eye on the Le Pliage Cuir, Veau Foulonne & Le Pliage Metal, but wasn't sure which to get.

In the end, I bought my first Le Pliage Cuir tote in black. Label says its made in China, a slight disappointment, but I don't notice anything wrong with the quality.

I wanted to get the small Le Pliage Cuir with xbody strap in Natural/Tan, but its out of stock in most places:cry:. Looking forward to the new A/W colourways - eyeing up the Burgundy & Camel . Eventually I might get the Veau Foulonne too, if I have $_$.


----------



## marcheej

tinyelephant said:


> Hello,
> I am 162 cm tall.
> 
> I like the size.
> =)



Oh no wonder. You're tall  I'm only 5'1"


----------



## Gigoypotpot

marcheej said:
			
		

> Oh no wonder. You're tall  I'm only 5'1"




Hi marcheej! I don't think you will regret the small. I am 4'9 and got the small and it is perfect for me. I've attached a mod pic of mine for reference. You can also go to page 37 to see original post for more pics. HTH!


----------



## yanyan2

tinyelephant said:


> Hey Hey you are from SG too right?
> Can share with me where you didthe alteration?
> Chan Yew or Mater fix?


 
I sent to Chan Yew Leathers, they charged me S$30. The workmanship is very very good .

Address:  65 Sims Ave, Yi Xiu Factory Building #07-09   Singapore 387418
Contact no : (65) 6748 9679
Operating Hours:
Mon- Fri : 0800 - 1800
Sat  :   0800 - 1200
Closed on Sundays and Public Holidays.


----------



## tinyelephant

Thank you!!

Muack!!




yanyan2 said:


> I sent to Chan Yew Leathers, they charged me S$30. The workmanship is very very good .
> 
> Address: 65 Sims Ave, Yi Xiu Factory Building #07-09 Singapore 387418
> Contact no : (65) 6748 9679
> Operating Hours:
> Mon- Fri : 0800 - 1800
> Sat : 0800 - 1200
> Closed on Sundays and Public Holidays.


----------



## tinyelephant

marcheej said:


> Oh no wonder. You're tall  I'm only 5'1"


 
If I'm not wrong I'm 5'4" after conversion then? 
I'm not considered tall,just a bit taller than you.

I'm pretty sure the small size will be nice for you!
I will buy the small Size when the FW color is released.

eyeing gun metal!


----------



## divineprada

tinyelephant said:
			
		

> YAY!
> I finally got my Turquoise in Medium today and used it immediately.
> Here's some mod Pics!
> 
> The strap is too long so I tied a knot on both side and is happy with the length after. Now i'm contemplating altering the strap to a shorter length for good.
> 
> What do you think? is it ugly with the 2 knots?
> 
> The bag is sooooo Light! LOVE it!!



That is a clever idea, tinyelephant! It doesn't look bad at all. I can live with the 2 knots there. That way you'll still have the option to make it longer later on if the need arises. Your pics are making me wanna get the bigger size since it looks good slouchy like yours.


----------



## Dopey1030

Just got my small navy after 3 long weeks of waiting.  I think I got one from a bad batch   The bag's all wrinkled up all over, and the leather on the front middle and right side panel looks and feels different from the rest of the bag :cry:  It's grainy and stiff compared to the rest of the bag which has soft, smoother leather.  Even the handles have different texture.  I'm so sad and disappointed.  And I bought 3 other cuir bags for my relatives, and only mine has a problem 

I bought it from Bloomingdales.com and unfortunately, returning is not an option


----------



## marcheej

tinyelephant said:


> If I'm not wrong I'm 5'4" after conversion then?
> I'm not considered tall,just a bit taller than you.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the small size will be nice for you!
> I will buy the small Size when the FW color is released.
> 
> eyeing gun metal!



5'4" is my ideal height  And I am not so fond of wearing heels (even if I know I should!) Even at your height, you had to knot if on both ends. All the more for me then 

I am also considering the gunmetal grey as my next! Can't wait!!


----------



## marcheej

Gigoypotpot said:


> Hi marcheej! I don't think you will regret the small. I am 4'9 and got the small and it is perfect for me. I've attached a mod pic of mine for reference. You can also go to page 37 to see original post for more pics. HTH!
> 
> View attachment 1774137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1774138
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1774139



You're right gigoypotpot. I think the small will do for me  Thanks for the mod pics. Will post mine as well once the navy arrives


----------



## Gigoypotpot

marcheej said:
			
		

> You're right gigoypotpot. I think the small will do for me  Thanks for the mod pics. Will post mine as well once the navy arrives



You bet!!


----------



## bleachedrukia

tinyelephant said:


> YAY!
> I finally got my Turquoise in Medium today and used it immediately.
> Here's some mod Pics!
> 
> The strap is too long so I tied a knot on both side and is happy with the length after. Now i'm contemplating altering the strap to a shorter length for good.
> 
> What do you think? is it ugly with the 2 knots?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is sooooo Light! LOVE it!!


Do you still love your turquoise?  I'm thinking of asking my husband for one for 30th bday/anniversary gift. 

I was contemplating the natural color but I have the 30 speedy in the brown monogram and a black le pliage shoulder bag with the eiffel tower on it  So the color I love next is the turquoise!


----------



## tinyelephant

bleachedrukia said:


> Do you still love your turquoise?  I'm thinking of asking my husband for one for 30th bday/anniversary gift.
> 
> I was contemplating the natural color but I have the 30 speedy in the brown monogram and a black le pliage shoulder bag with the eiffel tower on it  So the color I love next is the turquoise!


 
I still Love it! But i must admit the clothes I can match it with is limited.

Hope You are still able to get the turquoise now becasue many places out of stock already....

What size are you planning to get?


----------



## littlerock

Dopey1030 said:


> Just got my small navy after 3 long weeks of waiting.  I think I got one from a bad batch   The bag's all wrinkled up all over, and the leather on the front middle and right side panel looks and feels different from the rest of the bag :cry:  It's grainy and stiff compared to the rest of the bag which has soft, smoother leather.  Even the handles have different texture.  I'm so sad and disappointed.  And I bought 3 other cuir bags for my relatives, and only mine has a problem
> 
> I bought it from Bloomingdales.com and unfortunately, returning is not an option



That is so odd. I've seen so many of these bags and they are always very uniform. You really must have gotten a bad one, I'm so sorry!


----------



## bleachedrukia

tinyelephant said:


> I still Love it! But i must admit the clothes I can match it with is limited.
> 
> Hope You are still able to get the turquoise now becasue many places out of stock already....
> 
> What size are you planning to get?



I'm hoping to get the medium sized one  it looks like it's still in stock on the website (in the usa) and I'm close to two different longchamp stores (short hills and madison ave). 

Yeah  I was thinking that you would be limited. It looks great on you in white, so maybe black.. gray and creams would be okay? My baby bag is a turquoise too, and it seems to go with most things, except pinks and reds  

Is it easily scratched? :o Or has it gotten dirty easily?


----------



## doreenjoy

Dopey1030 said:


> Just got my small navy after 3 long weeks of waiting. I think I got one from a bad batch  The bag's all wrinkled up all over, and the leather on the front middle and right side panel looks and feels different from the rest of the bag :cry: It's grainy and stiff compared to the rest of the bag which has soft, smoother leather. Even the handles have different texture. I'm so sad and disappointed. And I bought 3 other cuir bags for my relatives, and only mine has a problem
> 
> I bought it from Bloomingdales.com and unfortunately, returning is not an option


 
That's terrible! 

Can I ask why you can't return it? I would at least contact Bloomingdale's Customer Service and complain about it. You can also contact Longchamp to see if they will help.


----------



## tinyelephant

bleachedrukia said:


> I'm hoping to get the medium sized one  it looks like it's still in stock on the website (in the usa) and I'm close to two different longchamp stores (short hills and madison ave).
> 
> Yeah  I was thinking that you would be limited. It looks great on you in white, so maybe black.. gray and creams would be okay? My baby bag is a turquoise too, and it seems to go with most things, except pinks and reds
> 
> Is it easily scratched? :o Or has it gotten dirty easily?


 
Eh,
Honestly  I think this material and color is definetely fragile and easily scratched.
I've learned not to be too anal about wear and tear beacuase it will take away the Joy of having this bag if I keep worrying about damage.

As of now, I have already contributed a lot of hair line scratches to the metal part when I took out the strap several times when adjusting the knots!


----------



## missD

I spilled bottle water all over the base of my orange leather Pliage today. Not one stain was left! I was amazed!


----------



## Dopey1030

littlerock said:


> That is so odd. I've seen so many of these bags and they are always very uniform. You really must have gotten a bad one, I'm so sorry!



Thanks littlerock!  Guess I just got "lucky"   The other bags I ordered were all fine.

Here's a photo of the front and back side panels; the grainier part looks darker to me... oh well...


----------



## Dopey1030

doreenjoy said:


> That's terrible!
> 
> Can I ask why you can't return it? I would at least contact Bloomingdale's Customer Service and complain about it. You can also contact Longchamp to see if they will help.


 
I used a forwarding company and had it shipped from NY.  To ship it back would cost a lot.

Thanks for the suggestions, will try and find out what can be done.

I stuffed it overnight with towels and the wrinkles are better, but the difference in leather still bothers me.  I guess I was just so excited, and to receive a bag that's not 'perfect'... such a disappointment


----------



## Dopey1030

Hi, I don't know of this is the right place to put this, but the cyclamen large LH cuir is on sale at Bloomingdales.com from $525 to $367.50
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...e?ID=580484&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## Jeannielsy

aaahhhhh... you guys made me want to buy one now!  been eyeing on these babies (the orange and the torquise color) for quite some time now.  but its so hard to find them here in melbourne.


----------



## peaberry

tinyelephant said:
			
		

> YAY!
> I finally got my Turquoise in Medium today and used it immediately.
> Here's some mod Pics!
> 
> The strap is too long so I tied a knot on both side and is happy with the length after. Now i'm contemplating altering the strap to a shorter length for good.
> 
> What do you think? is it ugly with the 2 knots?
> 
> The bag is sooooo Light! LOVE it!!



The bag looks gorgeous on you! Congrats!!!


----------



## cheapmommy

Dopey1030 said:


> Hi, I don't know of this is the right place to put this, but the cyclamen large LH cuir is on sale at Bloomingdales.com from $525 to $367.50
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...e?ID=580484&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results



Thanks Dopey!  I pulled the trigger.  It might be too large for me but we'll see...  There is also an extra 15% off using SUMMER15.


----------



## littlerock

Dopey1030 said:


> Thanks littlerock!  Guess I just got "lucky"   The other bags I ordered were all fine.
> 
> Here's a photo of the front and back side panels; the grainier part looks darker to me... oh well...



I can't really see what you're referring to but I'm guessing it's more noticeable in person. Where are more pics?


----------



## Dopey1030

cheapmommy said:


> Thanks Dopey!  I pulled the trigger.  It might be too large for me but we'll see...  There is also an extra 15% off using SUMMER15.



You're welcome  so tempted coz I like the color but I prefer the one with the strap.

Post pics when you get it


----------



## Dopey1030

littlerock said:


> I can't really see what you're referring to but I'm guessing it's more noticeable in person. Where are more pics?



Yup, even my husband noticed it right away... Oh well, I still like it, was just disappointed...

I got my niece the turquoise, taupe for my sister and natural for my sis-in-law.  My other sis-in-law ordered orange and cyclamen.  We got 6 out of the 8 colors.  Hmmm, I should do a group shot


----------



## bleachedrukia

tinyelephant said:


> Eh,
> Honestly  I think this material and color is definetely fragile and easily scratched.
> I've learned not to be too anal about wear and tear beacuase it will take away the Joy of having this bag if I keep worrying about damage.
> 
> As of now, I have already contributed a lot of hair line scratches to the metal part when I took out the strap several times when adjusting the knots!



Ahh okay  thanks for the info! I'll post a pic if I get my hands on one! I think I might have to see it in person to be certain for sure, even if it's a different style!


----------



## doreenjoy

tinyelephant said:


> Eh,
> Honestly I think this material and color is definetely fragile and easily scratched.
> I've learned not to be too anal about wear and tear beacuase it will take away the Joy of having this bag if I keep worrying about damage.
> 
> As of now, I have already contributed a lot of hair line scratches to the metal part when I took out the strap several times when adjusting the knots!


 
I haven't noticed any scratches on my red, but I did notice that it wrinkles if you put weight on it. I think that is normal of lambskin and this hybrid leather must retain some of the lambskin qualities. 


I agree with you that bags are meant to be used and it's best if one isn't too anal about keeping them perfect. Though it certainly is frustrating not to get a good one when it's new.


----------



## gina2328

cheapmommy said:


> Thanks Dopey!  I pulled the trigger.  It might be too large for me but we'll see...  There is also an extra 15% off using SUMMER15.



Thanks for letting us know about the sale and the codes!  I bought the bag in Cyclamen and it ended up costing me 
$ 312.  What a great price!    I can't wait to receive this bag.  

I have a large nylon Le Pliage and it's been a great bag.


----------



## cheapmommy

gina2328 said:


> Thanks for letting us know about the sale and the codes!  I bought the bag in Cyclamen and it ended up costing me
> $ 312.  What a great price!    I can't wait to receive this bag.
> 
> I have a large nylon Le Pliage and it's been a great bag.



Great!  You're welcome!  We'll be bag twins!


----------



## tinyelephant

yanyan2 said:


> Not bad with the 2 knots.
> 
> I altered my strap to a shorter length


 
Hi Yanyan, sorry to bug you again. can you share with me how many cm or inches did you cut off for the strap?


Thanks!


----------



## larasc17

im thinking about getting the orange one actually.. but they are leather bags so prices are high. i think i ll get an orange tods bag  (its on sale!) instead of la cuir


----------



## vyvyan

tinyelephant said:


> YAY!
> I finally got my Turquoise in Medium today and used it immediately.
> Here's some mod Pics!
> 
> The strap is too long so I tied a knot on both side and is happy with the length after. Now i'm contemplating altering the strap to a shorter length for good.
> 
> What do you think? is it ugly with the 2 knots?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is sooooo Light! LOVE it!!


 


hi tinyelephant, may i know how much u get for this size? thanks ; )


----------



## yanyan2

tinyelephant said:


> Hi Yanyan, sorry to bug you again. can you share with me how many cm or inches did you cut off for the strap?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 
I cut off 5 inches.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Some more F/W Cuir teasers:


----------



## Lili W

Hi all Le Pliage Cuir fans, I love this bag and all your modelling shots. I am also waiting for the A/W range and have been the checking the Longchamp website. But as none of the bags are called small/medium/large I'm a bit confused about the larger sizes.

Thanks to your photos on this thread I have a good idea of the size of the small. But could anyone confirm that I am calling the other sizes by the correct size:
40x31x18 cm / 15¾x12¼x7 inch - Medium? 
and
45x35x23 cm / 17¾x14x9 inch - Large (even though only 5cm larger?!)


Also, could anyone confirm if the medium is the size of the bag on pages 6,7,8,9,10 of this thread?

Sorry if these are really silly questions but I won't be able to see before ordering and sorry if this has also been answered somewhere else in this thread .


----------



## lilshopaholic

on the UK official site, they started to update the A/W collection, and if you look at Le Pliage Cuir and hover your cursor over the missing colours, you can actually see the new colourways.

http://www.longchamp.com/gb/le-pliage-cuir-women-10176.html


----------



## doreenjoy

On the subject of shortening the strap, I tie one big knot in it using double the strap. Like this.


----------



## littlerock

^ Ooh, that really reminds me, I need to break out my red one.  The color looks like the perfect shade of dark cherry.


----------



## PurseHorse

New le pliage cuir colors and the whole F/W 2012 are up on Longchamp website!

I need to choose between fir green or gunmetal.........


----------



## handbag*girl

I love the burgundy!


----------



## rx4dsoul

handbag*girl said:


> I love the burgundy!




I already have a burgundy colored bag ( a Bal which sees the light of day so seldom ) so despite how tempting that Longchamp is, i want a different color.
I like the gun metal too, but it's not a color I can work into my wardrobe.

Hhmmmnnnn...maybe wait for S/S 2013, or shoot for one of the colors I don't have in a bigger size....


----------



## Lili W

Hi all Le Pliage Cuir fans, I love this bag and all your modelling shots. I am also waiting for the A/W range and have been checking the Longchamp website. But as none of the bags are called small/medium/large I'm a bit confused about the larger sizes.

Thanks to your photos on this thread I have a good idea of the size of the small. But could anyone confirm that I am calling the other sizes by the correct size:
40x31x18 cm / 15¾x12¼x7 inch - Medium? 
and
45x35x23 cm / 17¾x14x9 inch - Large (even though only 5cm larger?!)


Also, could anyone confirm if the medium is the size of the bag on pages 6,7,8,9,10 of this thread?

Sorry if these are really silly questions but I won't be able to see before ordering and if this has also been answered somewhere else in this thread .


----------



## Dopey1030

Lili W said:


> 40x31x18 cm / 15¾x12¼x7 inch - Medium?
> and
> 45x35x23 cm / 17¾x14x9 inch - Large (even though only 5cm larger?!)



sounds right to me... and yes, those photos are of the medium cuir handbag


----------



## Lili W

Dopey1030 said:


> sounds right to me... and yes, those photos are of the medium cuir handbag


 
Thanks Dopey1030. I can now decide between the small and the medium. The new colours are on Longchamp.com but not in stock yet. I'm loving the gun metal and the camel.


----------



## Dopey1030

Lili W said:


> Thanks Dopey1030. I can now decide between the small and the medium. The new colours are on Longchamp.com but not in stock yet. I'm loving the gun metal and the camel.



You're welcome  Which size are you thinking of getting?  Maybe get both?


----------



## tinyelephant

yanyan2 said:


> I cut off 5 inches.


 
Thanks for the info. I actually chopped off 11 inches!
thier workmanship is good but they made a terirble mistake.

The original strap has a Joint line. Since i'm altering the strap shorter for good, I decided to cut off at where the joint line is. and that is about 12 Inches.

when I collected the strap, I was horrified to see the Joint line is still there! They cut the strap on the wrong side, and only cut off 11 inches...I guessed the tailor made her own decision..... I was very very disappointed as I could have a perfect full Strap. Almost cried!

*Does all your Cuir's Strap has A joint line??*


----------



## tinyelephant

Sharing my bag after chopping off the strap 11 inches.
I cannot carry it cross body anymore but I prefer it this way. =)


----------



## tinyelephant

Ive got both sizes, medium and large before, and even though the large is only 5 cm larger, its VERY VERY VERY big!! Not suitable for everyday use at all.

The Large size as discussed here is also know officially as the travel size if I'm not wrong. and is available under the Luggage section on the website. its not classified under handbags.

Others describe the medium size as the Larger size ( of the handbags) so maybe its a bit confusing.
Hope this help!





Lili W said:


> Hi all Le Pliage Cuir fans, I love this bag and all your modelling shots. I am also waiting for the A/W range and have been checking the Longchamp website. But as none of the bags are called small/medium/large I'm a bit confused about the larger sizes.
> 
> Thanks to your photos on this thread I have a good idea of the size of the small. But could anyone confirm that I am calling the other sizes by the correct size:
> 40x31x18 cm / 15¾x12¼x7 inch - Medium?
> and
> 45x35x23 cm / 17¾x14x9 inch - Large (even though only 5cm larger?!)
> 
> 
> Also, could anyone confirm if the medium is the size of the bag on pages 6,7,8,9,10 of this thread?
> 
> Sorry if these are really silly questions but I won't be able to see before ordering and if this has also been answered somewhere else in this thread .


----------



## tinyelephant

doreenjoy said:


> On the subject of shortening the strap, I tie one big knot in it using double the strap. Like this.


 
I wished I knew how to tie this knot!


----------



## clu0984

Oh my goodness, just checked out the A/W colors on their site.  Definitely wanting the burgundy, though the grey is gorgeous as well.


----------



## tinyelephant

The colors look a bit shiny and glittery on the website! I hope they are Matt in real life cos i prefer it that way.

Hope Can see the gun metal one real soon!


----------



## Mree43

I can't wait to see the Fall colors in person. I LOVE mine so much! The leather is so fantastic.


----------



## sparkle7

Are there any sales on these bags going on now?


----------



## Lili W

tinyelephant said:


> Ive got both sizes, medium and large before, and even though the large is only 5 cm larger, its VERY VERY VERY big!! Not suitable for everyday use at all.
> 
> The Large size as discussed here is also know officially as the travel size if I'm not wrong. and is available under the Luggage section on the website. its not classified under handbags.
> 
> Others describe the medium size as the Larger size ( of the handbags) so maybe its a bit confusing.
> Hope this help!


 
It does tinyelephant thank you!

Both the medium and the large look very similar in size on the websit which was causing confusion.


----------



## Lili W

Dopey1030 said:


> You're welcome  Which size are you thinking of getting? Maybe get both?


 
I'm thinking that the small will be good size but I've thought that with other bags in the past. Yet, I own bags which I think are too small but none which I find too big. Hmm definitely need to see both...


----------



## doreenjoy

tinyelephant said:
			
		

> I wished I knew how to tie this knot!



I attached photos that show how to tie It.  Does this help? (ugh, will attach from next message) 

It's a little bulky but I like the casual look.


----------



## doreenjoy

doreenjoy said:
			
		

> i attached photos that show how to tie it.  Does this help? (ugh, will attach from next message)
> 
> it's a little bulky but i like the casual look.


----------



## rx4dsoul

tinyelephant said:
			
		

> Sharing my bag after chopping off the strap 11 inches.
> I cannot carry it cross body anymore but I prefer it this way. =)



Yes, mine does. 
And good news, the shortened length looks really good on you!


----------



## pinki682

tinyelephant said:


> Sharing my bag after chopping off the strap 11 inches.
> I cannot carry it cross body anymore but I prefer it this way. =)




Looks really nice on you tiny elephant!


----------



## rx4dsoul

This is very helpful Doreenjoy. Thank you 
Doesnt the knot slip when the bag is loaded?


----------



## doreenjoy

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> This is very helpful Doreenjoy. Thank you
> Doesnt the knot slip when the bag is loaded?



No, it stays put.

The leather gets a bit wrinkled, but after its straightened out for a while, it evens out and you'd never know there had been a knot there.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

tinyelephant said:
			
		

> Sharing my bag after chopping off the strap 11 inches.
> I cannot carry it cross body anymore but I prefer it this way. =)



It looks really good on you, tinyelephant!!! You're making me want to get the medium even though I know it will be ginormous on me!!


----------



## yanyan2

tinyelephant said:


> Thanks for the info. I actually chopped off 11 inches!
> thier workmanship is good but they made a terirble mistake.
> 
> The original strap has a Joint line. Since i'm altering the strap shorter for good, I decided to cut off at where the joint line is. and that is about 12 Inches.
> 
> when I collected the strap, I was horrified to see the Joint line is still there! They cut the strap on the wrong side, and only cut off 11 inches...I guessed the tailor made her own decision..... I was very very disappointed as I could have a perfect full Strap. Almost cried!
> 
> *Does all your Cuir's Strap has A joint line??*


 
I asked them to cut off 5 inches from the edge of the strap. Refer to the picture. 
Also pictures of their good workmanship.

Is this the strap's joint line you are refering? Refer to the picture.


----------



## tinyelephant

yanyan2 said:


> I asked them to cut off 5 inches from the edge of the strap. Refer to the picture.
> Also pictures of their good workmanship.
> 
> Is this the strap's joint line you are refering? Refer to the picture.


 
Yes yes that's the joit line i was refering to and I didn't really like it. 
I thought after the alteration, My strap will be a full length since I asked them to cut off at where the joint is. And I was very excited about it.

So So SO upset that they did not follow my instructions and left the joint line behind!


----------



## yanyan2

tinyelephant said:


> Yes yes that's the joit line i was refering to and I didn't really like it.
> I thought after the alteration, My strap will be a full length since I asked them to cut off at where the joint is. And I was very excited about it.
> 
> So So SO upset that they did not follow my instructions and left the joint line behind!


 
Aiyo!!!.  Mistake had done, so now look at the brighter side...a shorter length that you want and enjoy carrying the bag .


----------



## tinyelephant

yanyan2 said:


> Aiyo!!!. Mistake had done, so now look at the brighter side...a shorter length that you want and enjoy carrying the bag .


 

I used the bag today and everytime i see the Joint line on the strap I still feel very sad. Think will take a while before i get over it! 

When I confronted the tailor, she insisted that she did not make any mistake as the strap has 2 Joint lines. The boss initially believed her on the ground that she is a very experienced and skillfull tailor ,thus wil not make such a stupid mistake.

That's what I was more angry about because I Knew for sure my strap only has 1 joint line..
How can she make a mistake and refuse to admit?

After some heated debate, I finally won my case and proved that woman was lying. They refunded me the cost of alteration.


Haiz.. its an irreversible mistake so nothing i can do about it anymore. 

I try to get over it and  enjoy the bag!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

tinyelephant said:
			
		

> I used the bag today and everytime i see the Joint line on the strap I still feel very sad. Think will take a while before i get over it!
> 
> When I confronted the tailor, she insisted that she did not make any mistake as the strap has 2 Joint lines. The boss initially believed her on the ground that she is a very experienced and skillfull tailor ,thus wil not make such a stupid mistake.
> 
> That's what I was more angry about because I Knew for sure my strap only has 1 joint line..
> How can she make a mistake and refuse to admit?
> 
> After some heated debate, I finally won my case and proved that woman was lying. They refunded me the cost of alteration.
> 
> Haiz.. its an irreversible mistake so nothing i can do about it anymore.
> 
> I try to get over it and  enjoy the bag!



Maybe u can contact longchamp and pay for a new strap??


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I read somewhere, maybe this thread.....someone comparing the size of the leather tote to LV neverfull MM.  

Anyone with both, can u post modeling pics?  I can't seem to find the pics on the forum. Also from pics I've seen of the LC tote, it looks larger than the LV neverfull but maybe cause all the girls are soo tiny that owns the LC tote.  Well I would love to see more pictures. Looking to get a navy.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I actually found it.  However she was comparing the nylon and not the leather. Anyone know how much size difference btwn the leather and nylon is?  Thanks


----------



## doreenjoy

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I read somewhere, maybe this thread.....someone comparing the size of the leather tote to LV neverfull MM.
> 
> Anyone with both, can u post modeling pics? I can't seem to find the pics on the forum. Also from pics I've seen of the LC tote, it looks larger than the LV neverfull but maybe cause all the girls are soo tiny that owns the LC tote. Well I would love to see more pictures. Looking to get a navy.


 

IMO the dimensions of the Neverfull and the dimensions of the Cuir are completely different. The Cuir is wider at the base, in every size, than the Neverfull.


----------



## agirlandheryarn

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I actually found it.  However she was comparing the nylon and not the leather. Anyone know how much size difference btwn the leather and nylon is?  Thanks


I have both the Neverfull and the medium (bigger) Cuir.  I'm out of town til Monday, though...  If no one posts, I'll be glad to post pics then....  

I posted pics of the Cuir in this thread earlier, but looking back, the pics look horrible.  I'll post better pics soon!  Hahaha!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

agirlandheryarn said:
			
		

> I have both the Neverfull and the medium (bigger) Cuir.  I'm out of town til Monday, though...  If no one posts, I'll be glad to post pics then....
> 
> I posted pics of the Cuir in this thread earlier, but looking back, the pics look horrible.  I'll post better pics soon!  Hahaha!



Thank u.


----------



## bleachedrukia

Ladies  Having a major dilemma, I ended up ordering it on the phone. The Longchamp store in my state did not have it in stock and had it sent to me via UPS from a store in CT. I was so super psyched to see that it arrived, upon inspecting it, I noticed two light brown stains on the back (this is the turquoise).

I'm so bummed that it would be stained  I haven't inspected the interior, but it just seems like the kind of stains that appear when a customer retains something they use lightly (I used to be in retail).

My husband says I should return it ASAP tomorrow. If the rest of the bag is in good condition I might keep. Seriously annoyed that it wasn't checked prior to being sent out  Also feel I would never be treated in this manner at Louis Vuitton lol

Any tips on cleaning it?  Blah! This is my "I'm turning 30" bag lol.


----------



## tinyelephant

bleachedrukia said:


> Ladies  Having a major dilemma, I ended up ordering it on the phone. The Longchamp store in my state did not have it in stock and had it sent to me via UPS from a store in CT. I was so super psyched to see that it arrived, upon inspecting it, I noticed two light brown stains on the back (this is the turquoise).
> 
> I'm so bummed that it would be stained  I haven't inspected the interior, but it just seems like the kind of stains that appear when a customer retains something they use lightly (I used to be in retail).
> 
> My husband says I should return it ASAP tomorrow. If the rest of the bag is in good condition I might keep. Seriously annoyed that it wasn't checked prior to being sent out  Also feel I would never be treated in this manner at Louis Vuitton lol
> 
> Any tips on cleaning it?  Blah! This is my "I'm turning 30" bag lol.


 
Oh NO! Sorry to hear that. Is the stain obvious and can you live with it? If not, you should return the bag.
This material feels untreated thus I suggest you don't try to clean it at all. It may just make it worse.


----------



## Caro9ine

Can you live with a stain? Really? Return it now! For what they charge, there should be no stains. And they should pay the postage for you. If  people demanded what they were due, maybe they wouldn't try to pawn off a stained handbag on someone.


----------



## marcheej

Caro9ine said:


> Can you live with a stain? Really? Return it now! For what they charge, there should be no stains. And they should pay the postage for you. If  people demanded what they were due, maybe they wouldn't try to pawn off a stained handbag on someone.



My thoughts exactly *Caro9ine*......


----------



## scouts#1

Does anyone know when Magnum's run their coupons?  I am obsessing over the medium satchel in natural and would love to get it at a discounted price before the natural sells out. Do you think the natural is a good year round color or is it more appropriate for summer?

I am 5'4" and a little heavy. Do you think the medium would be the right size?  I think the small would look too small on me.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I ordered the LH turquoise tote from bloomies today.  I had it in my cart for a few days then it was not available anymore. Wanted to wait for an additional promo code but didn't get one. Called CS and they located the bag for me so I got it at $367.50. If anyone is interested orange is still available or you can call CS to see if cyclamen or turquoise can be located.


----------



## Caro9ine

OK People... A dilemma... I went down to the Nordy's presale this AM... LO and behold, they had leather Pliages ( or maybe not?) in duck blue, black, red. Priced regularly 3 hundred something on sale for 275 ish.... The leather is not the same as the summer pliage Cuir, pebbley, with longer handles, and I think the dimensions are different. No snap on the front. IMHO looked cheaper than the pliage Cuir. Well, they were cheaper... Anyone else seen these? What do you all make of them? This is not the fall iteration of pliage Cuir, surely? I didn't like them nearly as well.


----------



## nordysgal

Caro9ine said:


> OK People... A dilemma... I went down to the Nordy's presale this AM... LO and behold, they had leather Pliages ( or maybe not?) in duck blue, black, red. Priced regularly 3 hundred something on sale for 275 ish.... The leather is not the same as the summer pliage Cuir, pebbley, with longer handles, and I think the dimensions are different. No snap on the front. IMHO looked cheaper than the pliage Cuir. Well, they were cheaper... Anyone else seen these? What do you all make of them? This is not the fall iteration of pliage Cuir, surely? I didn't like them nearly as well.



The leather Longchamp is not the pliage cuir - it's called 'Veau Foulonee'.  Reg. $330, on sale for $218.  I thought for a minute it might be the cuir, but the cuir leather appears to be softer, at least in pictures.  Also, the color I saw in store was peacock blue, not the duck blue.  

I wasn't really impressed with the bag, and I don't love the medium size LH pliage, so I passed and bought the Longchamp expandable tote on the sale in graphite.  HTH!


----------



## rx4dsoul

nordysgal said:


> The leather Longchamp is not the pliage cuir - it's called 'Veau Foulonee'.  Reg. $330, on sale for $218.  I thought for a minute it might be the cuir, but the cuir leather appears to be softer, at least in pictures.  Also, the color I saw in store was peacock blue, not the duck blue.
> 
> I wasn't really impressed with the bag, and I don't love the medium size LH pliage, so I passed and bought the Longchamp expandable tote on the sale in graphite.  HTH!



I agree, those might have been the Veau Foulonne...they've been around way before the Cuirs, are made of pebbly leather and much thicker and  stiffer. The Fall Cuirs have the same make as the Summer Cuirs and the colors are not metallic.

The Fall colors are so much prettier in person than the stock photos on the website! The Burgundy is very nice in person, color is very rich. (Unfortunately wasn't able to get photos)
The F/W Collection are out in Europe already, but the S/S colors are mostly sold out....even Black is kinda difficult to find even if its supposed to be reissued this Fall!!!


----------



## Caro9ine

Thank you for your kind replies... I am relieved. Had not ever seen those bags before. So that is the Veau F. Leather... I am all about the steel grey pliage Cuir when it shows up in Bloomies or on the website. Nordy's SA didn't know a thing about them.


----------



## MissFluffyCat

I bought the Turquoise pliage cuir tote in Europe a couple of weeks ago, totally on impulse because I love the color - it's not bright 'teenage' turquoise, but more of an aqua. It's very light to carry and a useful size, the only thing I don't like about it is the brown horse pattern lining. 

Until I saw it in the shop window I'd never even considered Longchamp because I didn't know they made full leather bags & the nylon ones are everywhere in Sydney. But the pliage cuir is great, I liked it so much just carrying it around the shop that I bought my sister the brown handbag one for Xmas.


----------



## bleachedrukia

tinyelephant said:


> Oh NO! Sorry to hear that. Is the stain obvious and can you live with it? If not, you should return the bag.
> This material feels untreated thus I suggest you don't try to clean it at all. It may just make it worse.



I showed my mom and she doesn't think it's obvious. It's like little tiny marks, she only noticed it when I pointed it out to her. I used it once and loved it  so I decided to keep it! But yeah, the last time I'm EVER ordering a purse over the phone! :x


----------



## bleachedrukia

Caro9ine said:


> Can you live with a stain? Really? Return it now! For what they charge, there should be no stains. And they should pay the postage for you. If  people demanded what they were due, maybe they wouldn't try to pawn off a stained handbag on someone.



I really don't like anything else  well, I guess that's not true, I really like the zippy LV wallet :x but I really wanted a new purse. It's not super noticeable. It was free shipping because they were out of stock at the Longchamp in my state. They also sent it express which was pretty nice. 

Anyone know why they like to fold up the cuir? It totally gets creased all folded up unlike the regular nylon ones! 

Also the dust bag is sooooo super tiny! Has anyone ordered one off of ebay? I'd like to get a bigger one so it's not squashed inside of it..


----------



## scouts#1

rx4dsoul said:


> Oh congratulations!
> Love the lightness of the bag!!!
> 
> I got the small sizes and they still fit a ton...I wore my small Natural yesterday and stuffed it with a leather jacket, large purse wallet and a 330ml water bottle with some small makeup and meds in one of the inside pockets. Still a bit of room for some more small stuff actually as the bag stretches and it takes on a cute shape  when full.



I'm new to posting, so I hope I am doing this correctly.  Just wondering if you can tell me who makes the wallet in this pictures?  It looks like a nice size and uper soft.  Love the natural bag too.  Thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

scouts#1 said:
			
		

> I'm new to posting, so I hope I am doing this correctly.  Just wondering if you can tell me who makes the wallet in this pictures?  It looks like a nice size and uper soft.  Love the natural bag too.  Thanks!



That would be my Mango wallet. 
Its already seen 2 yrs of use without breaking down in any way. I think its made of just synthetic leather and  fabric-lined only, I got it on sale at the store for around $20 and surprisingly it has held up very well. Holds quite a lot actually
In its 4x7.5inch  frame - bills, cards (has 6 card slots inside), 2 compartments , can still fit in an iphone, mini powder compact, pen and small flat comb.


----------



## scouts#1

rx4dsoul said:


> That would be my Mango wallet.
> Its already seen 2 yrs of use without breaking down in any way. I think its made of just synthetic leather and  fabric-lined only, I got it on sale at the store for around $20 and surprisingly it has held up very well. Holds quite a lot actually
> In its 4x7.5inch  frame - bills, cards (has 6 card slots inside), 2 compartments , can still fit in an iphone, mini powder compact, pen and small flat comb.



Thanks for the information.  It is very cute.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I just received my turquoise LH tote.  The size is perfect. All u ladies who posted mod pics must be tiny (in a good way) bc this bag isn't as huge as I thought. It is very similar to my LV neverfull MM.

I do have one question...does the cuir come with a dust bag bc I didn't get one.  Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

> I do have one question...does the cuir come with a dust bag bc I didn't get one.  Thanks



Oh yes it does, white with a green drawstring and print  ! Where did you order yours? How negligent of them.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Oh yes it does, white with a green drawstring and print  ! Where did you order yours? How negligent of them.



Thanks.  I ordered it from bloomies.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

So I called CS and the rep stated that there is no description of a dust bag being included so they won't be able to send me one.  That I need to call the store that shipped it out. I called the bloomies at Roosevelt field and the SA told me to come pick one up that they won't be able to send one out in the mail.  I'm out of state and I don't have a bloomies in my state. SA now wants me to call back tmrw to talk to a manager.  I'm gonna call again but if I don't get one oh wells.


----------



## rx4dsoul

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

> So I called CS and the rep stated that there is no description of a dust bag being included so they won't be able to send me one.  That I need to call the store that shipped it out. I called the bloomies at Roosevelt field and the SA told me to come pick one up that they won't be able to send one out in the mail.  I'm out of state and I don't have a bloomies in my state. SA now wants me to call back tmrw to talk to a manager.  I'm gonna call again but if I don't get one oh wells.



Omg that is soo not nice of them. 
Anyway, i suggest you start rocking your bag and maybe youll forget there isnt a dustbag when you need to give the purse a breather...it's hard to put down anyway.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Thanks. I plan on carrying it tmrw for girls night, well early dinner....  No kids,so excited!  It's been 3 yrs since I've finally been able to go out without the kids.  Too bad it's only for 2hrs but that's better than nothing!!!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

So I called them back. They won't be able to ship it out unless I repurchase and do a return.  Which is a hassle.  I didn't even ask if the bag is still in stock.  The SA said they can't ship out something that is so "cost less". Lol. Whatever. Wish I had someone near bloomies that could pick one up and mail it to me but oh wells.  Atleast I got this bag on sale right?  Heehee, that'll justify it for me.


----------



## Miss BB

Hi 
I'm also petite, and wondered if you still LOVE your small longchamp ??
Are you still happy with the color ??
I can't decide !
I loved the turquoise as well, but I bought the nylon Le Pliage in turquoise, so I probably don't need the leather as well.

Has it held up well ????



Gigoypotpot said:


> Hi marcheej! I don't think you will regret the small. I am 4'9 and got the small and it is perfect for me. I've attached a mod pic of mine for reference. You can also go to page 37 to see original post for more pics. HTH!
> 
> View attachment 1774137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1774138
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1774139


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Miss BB said:
			
		

> Hi
> I'm also petite, and wondered if you still LOVE your small longchamp ??
> Are you still happy with the color ??
> I can't decide !
> I loved the turquoise as well, but I bought the nylon Le Pliage in turquoise, so I probably don't need the leather as well.
> 
> Has it held up well ????



Hi Miss BB!!! YES! I definitely still love my small cuir! I love the color as well. I think tan is very versatile and could be used for all seasons. The leather is much softer now and a little darker than when I first got it. I cannot wait for the F/W collection to come out in the US so I could get the gray!


----------



## scouts#1

Magnum's sent out a code for 10% off. Use "thanks".  In case someone is looking to save a little money.  It is good through July 22nd. 

I just ordered the tote in natural. Can't wait to get it!!


----------



## chunkylover53

^I bought the medium in cyclamen! Yay!


----------



## MIKAH

I love the Turquoise one with the shoulder strap. Saw it the other day and the color is even better in person.


----------



## michaelba

The Turqoise one is lovely! Got one for my wife and she loves it!


----------



## lilshopaholic

Does anyone know when the autumn colours will be available to order/buy? At the moment, the UK website says currently out of stock


----------



## rx4dsoul

lilshopaholic said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when the autumn colours will be available to order/buy? At the moment, the UK website says currently out of stock



They're out in European stores already, although I dont think you can get them online yet. You should be able to order them by August but really they're selling out so fast so that might be a factor.


----------



## tinyelephant

Singapore Changi Airport Terminal 1 longchamp boutique already had them and sold out by the time I pass by this Tuesday! The Sales Assistant said they were gone so quickly!

She also commented that the Gun metal grey is really nice.
I can't wait to see the real thing!


----------



## marcheej

Someone please model the Gun Metal Grey! I am soooo excited to see it!


----------



## Kawakeb

Did anyone see the website!! 
There are matching shoes as well


----------



## cherylapm

Hi! Thanks to you ladies and your lovely bag pictures, I grabbed myself a small cuir in navy ;o) Wanted a classic colour to match nearly everything in my wardrobe. The leather smells divine, so soft and supple, and shortened the strap by tying a knot (am petite) as suggested in this forum! It holds quite a fair bit, despite it's size. 

Quite a bummer there isn't a medium size w short handles. Looking forward to seeing the Gunmetal and Burgundy! Hope someone posts pics soon!


----------



## oyaya

Hi all !!  I just bought le pliage cuir in orange today at JR/Duty Free Perth Australia and made in france. I had a friend who bought the same bag in Jakarta but made in Tunisia. So anyone know whats the different is? thanks a lot.


----------



## rx4dsoul

oyaya said:
			
		

> Hi all !!  I just bought le pliage cuir in orange today at JR/Duty Free Perth Australia and made in france. I had a friend who bought the same bag in Jakarta but made in Tunisia. So anyone know whats the different is? thanks a lot.



No difference , Longchamp outsources for manpower.


----------



## HandbagAngel

I recently had a chance to hold on both (two Orange Cuir) to compare side by side.  One was made in France, one was made in Tunisia.  I didn't think of to compare them until I noticed the depth of the color and shoulder strap are slightly different.  The one made in France color is a little bit more saturated.  The shoulder strap stitches are a little bit different too.  I ended on kept the one made in France and returned the one made in Tunisia.  Honestly you won't be able to tell the difference until you hold them side by side and compare every details closely.


----------



## venusmoon70

I recently bought Cuir from Munich...large 395, Small 310, Cosmetic bag 160. Hope someone will find this useful!


----------



## chunkylover53

I received my medium in cyclamen and it is beautiful! The colour is so rich and the leather is the softest so far out of my Le Pliage Cuirs. Love!


----------



## sequoia

tempting to purchasing one. how are they holding up? please do tell


----------



## gina2328

I bought the Large Cuir in Cyclamen and I have been carrying it for a couple of weeks now and I love it!  It's going to be my everyday tote bag for work.  

The leather is soft and light, yet sturdy.  The color is perfect.  The large size is wonderful for carrying all my stuff.  I really am pleased.


----------



## venusmoon70

I have yet to use the large cuir...its meant to be my next travel bag. I am using the small taupe now. The cosmetic bag i bought acts as an organiser and it fits into the small cuir. I also carry ipad in the small cuir too. The sling is great for hands free...but i am doubting its comfort for the large cuir.


----------



## missbianti

i finally use my red le cuir for travelling. its highly recommended!! true that it hurts if  you use it for a long period of time, but i really dont mind. as a mother of two young children, my red medium le cuir holds a lot but the shape still looks good eventough i put soo many stuff in it. for those who are still in doubt, dont worry you will love it. i really want this in other color, but my wallet sadly says for now one is enough for me


----------



## pixiejenna

I have a question what is the length of the shoulder strap on the medium(i think 10x9x6¼ in i'm slightly confused if it's a medium or a small)?


----------



## rx4dsoul

pixiejenna said:
			
		

> I have a question what is the length of the shoulder strap on the medium(i think 10x9x6¼ in i'm slightly confused if it's a medium or a small)?



That's the small handbag with strap PJ 
I don't have the medium with strap but some gals here do...


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks! Could anyone recommend any store in the Chicago land area that carries them? I've randomly seen a leather tote at the woodfield nordies, but im guessing that they were returns because they usually only have the nylon notes.


----------



## Caro9ine

Nordstrom is carrying a leather bag that looks somewhat like a pliage but is different leather. I forget which style... Someone on here did tell me.  Bloomingdales carries the pliage Cuir. Neiman's has it on website, but (at least around here...MA....) not in stores.


----------



## Mree43

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks! Could anyone recommend any store in the Chicago land area that carries them? I've randomly seen a leather tote at the woodfield nordies, but im guessing that they were returns because they usually only have the nylon notes.


 
Neiman's on Michigan Avenue carries the Le Cuir line.


----------



## Mree43

Caro9ine said:


> Nordstrom is carrying a leather bag that looks somewhat like a pliage but is different leather. I forget which style... Someone on here did tell me. Bloomingdales carries the pliage Cuir. Neiman's has it on website, but (at least around here...MA....) not in stores.


 
Neiman's in Boston carries them. The selection is rather small since they have been selling quite well. I'm not sure if the Natick Neiman's carries them.


----------



## pixiejenna

Mree43 said:


> Neiman's on Michigan Avenue carries the Le Cuir line.



Thanks the next time I'm downtown I'll have to stop buy and check them out.


----------



## babes_elise

Von Maur has them.


----------



## Caro9ine

Mree43 said:
			
		

> Neiman's in Boston carries them. The selection is rather small since they have been selling quite well. I'm not sure if the Natick Neiman's carries them.



The Natick store did not have them. Maybe they will have the fall line.... Since it was so popular. Bloomies had a good selection which I am sure is gone by now, so I expect they will have a lot in the fall colors.


----------



## pixiejenna

After checking them out the medium is too big I'd have to go for a small. The tote was perfect I think I'll get a tote as my first one now I just have to wait for graphite or burgundy to come out.


----------



## poire0

love the colors!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

pixiejenna said:
			
		

> After checking them out the medium is too big I'd have to go for a small. The tote was perfect I think I'll get a tote as my first one now I just have to wait for graphite or burgundy to come out.



I got some comp pics ill try to post them in a few


----------



## pixiejenna

rx4dsoul said:


> I got some comp pics ill try to post them in a few



Yea can't wait to see them!


----------



## rx4dsoul

here it is : small versus the medium 
photo credit : Bagaholics


----------



## Ryan

I recently accepted a position with a new company, and to celebrate I purchased the Le Pliage Cuir I've been wanting for the past few months.  I got the medium size in brown.  I went to a few different stores to find one made in France (just personal preference), and ended up getting it at the Longchamp store in Soho, NYC.

My shopping partner noticed that my made in France has lighter, almost contrast stitching, while the made in China bag had dark brown stitching that blended more with the leather.  Both versions looked nice, I just thought it was interesting that there are indeed differences between the bags produced in different countries, as subtle as they may be.

Terrible photo attached.

Ryan


----------



## pixiejenna

rx4dsoul said:


> here it is : small versus the medium
> photo credit : Bagaholics



Thanks for the pic the small looks tiny compared to the medium. After checking out the dimensions it's a tad larger than a LV speedy 25 which holds all my junk with space to spare. Is the shoulder strap on the small long enough to wear crossbody like it is on the medium?



Ryan said:


> I recently accepted a position with a new company, and to celebrate I purchased the Le Pliage Cuir I've been wanting for the past few months.  I got the medium size in brown.  I went to a few different stores to find one made in France (just personal preference), and ended up getting it at the Longchamp store in Soho, NYC.
> 
> Congrats on the new job!
> 
> My shopping partner noticed that my made in France has lighter, almost contrast stitching, while the made in China bag had dark brown stitching that blended more with the leather.  Both versions looked nice, I just thought it was interesting that there are indeed differences between the bags produced in different countries, as subtle as they may be.
> 
> Terrible photo attached.
> 
> Ryan


----------



## rx4dsoul

pixiejenna said:
			
		

> Thanks for the pic the small looks tiny compared to the medium. After checking out the dimensions it's a tad larger than a LV speedy 25 which holds all my junk with space to spare. Is the shoulder strap on the small long enough to wear crossbody like it is on the medium?



Yep the small's strap can be worn crossbody. 
I think i posted a photo of me wearing a small tan crossbody some pages back.


----------



## littlerock

Are there any deals out there right now? My MIL wants one and I was hoping to find it at a slight discount for her...


----------



## vdb

Mree43 said:


> Here is mine.  I LOVE this bag.  It fits all my stuff and is still lightweight. The color IRL is more like fuchsia, I wish it was more strawberry pink but i still LOVE it.



What a beautiful bag. I love this color. I would also choose this bag in the near future


----------



## gloryanh

chunkylover53 said:


> I received my medium in cyclamen and it is beautiful! The colour is so rich and the leather is the softest so far out of my Le Pliage Cuirs. Love!



OMG, where have you found this? I was uncertain about it while it was in stores, but now TPF pix have me lemming one too!


----------



## rx4dsoul

gloryanh said:
			
		

> OMG, where have you found this? I was uncertain about it while it was in stores, but now TPF pix have me lemming one too!



 gloryanh! Get one!
It's the easiest all leather bag i've ever had...so handy, soft, light and such lovely colors too. Feels like a feather on your arm (compared to AWangs bags , i know youve been loitering around those forums hehe) and not as expensive as Roccos !


----------



## mimigoo

rx4dsoul said:


> I wonder if its made of real or synthetic leather...



It is made of lambskin and very light


----------



## rx4dsoul

mimigoo said:
			
		

> It is made of lambskin and very light



This is an old post of mine. But thanks.


----------



## scouts#1

I have the tote in the natural and I absolutely LOVE IT!! I noticed that I have a couple of spots on the leather. It almost looks like oil spots where the spot is darker than the natural leather. I have used Apple leather care and guard before I noticed the spots. Any advice on cleaning it or finding someone in Chicago that could clean it?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## PurseHorse

Anyone order any of the new Fall color?

Looks they are available to order on the Longchamps website


----------



## kristyc

Those are pretty cute! I'd probably go for the natural!


----------



## lilshopaholic

anyone know whether the length of the detachable shoulder strap on the Le Pliage Cuir is different on the small vs the medium vs travel size bag?


----------



## lilshopaholic

PurseHorse said:


> Anyone order any of the new Fall color?
> 
> Looks they are available to order on the Longchamps website


yep i got the camel colour, its a bit darker than the natural colour from Spring/Summer, but i like it very much!


----------



## Fifitrix

I'm really liking these bags. I saw a couple of the nylon versions at the airport and they really catch the eye.


----------



## REREsaurus

Hi fellow LC-lovers! Needed my fix. Bought the recently released burgundy medium long strap tote and it's an incredible color. Burgundy with hues of purple. I know, I know... Pics soon. 

Also saw Fir/green and Steel/gunmetal. Both are quite lovely! The steel looks almost metallic and the green is a dark evergreen. Canard/duck blue is also pretty buy I noticed the leather coloring was somewhat uneven. Maybe it's just the piece I saw. I will definitely be adding a gunmetal at some point.


----------



## rx4dsoul

REREsaurus said:
			
		

> Hi fellow LC-lovers! Needed my fix. Bought the recently released burgundy medium long strap tote and it's an incredible color. Burgundy with hues of purple. I know, I know... Pics soon.
> 
> Also saw Fir/green and Steel/gunmetal. Both are quite lovely! The steel looks almost metallic and the green is a dark evergreen. Canard/duck blue is also pretty buy I noticed the leather coloring was somewhat uneven. Maybe it's just the piece I saw. I will definitely be adding a gunmetal at some point.



Hey Rere! Hit us with the Burgundy already!
(bag twin on this but mine still on its way to me
...)
I was debating between the duck blue and the Burg too, but ive fixed my mind on getting (and limiting!!!) myself another Bal blue so the Burg won (for now!?) .


----------



## tinyelephant

REREsaurus said:


> Hi fellow LC-lovers! Needed my fix. Bought the recently released burgundy medium long strap tote and it's an incredible color. Burgundy with hues of purple. I know, I know... Pics soon.
> 
> Also saw Fir/green and Steel/gunmetal. Both are quite lovely! The steel looks almost metallic and the green is a dark evergreen. Canard/duck blue is also pretty buy I noticed the leather coloring was somewhat uneven. Maybe it's just the piece I saw. I will definitely be adding a gunmetal at some point.




Oh pictures please!!!!
My Medium Gun metal is also on the way, But, I never like metallic stuff! Is it really the shiny metallic kind of grey??

I also ordered the camel, thinking its the same color as the natural color, then lilshopaholic said its darker! 

oh no!!

I may not like both bags!

If anyone see the gun metal in the stores, please show me the pictures!

on the side note, do u guys think we are crazy buy so many of the same bags in different colors??


----------



## bonniekir

I too would like to see real pics of the new colours..personally I'm interested in the gunmetal and the firgreen..anyone seen them live..can you take pics??

I have the natural and cyclamen and very happy with both of them...perfect travel -and lightweightbag!


----------



## bonniekir

tinyelephant said:


> Oh pictures please!!!!
> My Medium Gun metal is also on the way, But, I never like metallic stuff! Is it really the shiny metallic kind of grey??
> 
> I also ordered the camel, thinking its the same color as the natural color, then lilshopaholic said its darker!
> 
> oh no!!
> 
> I may not like both bags!
> 
> If anyone see the gun metal in the stores, please show me the pictures!
> 
> *on the side note, do u guys think we are crazy buy so many of the same bags in different colors??*


 
Sure we're crazy


----------



## rx4dsoul

tinyelephant said:
			
		

> I also ordered the camel, thinking its the same color as the natural color, then lilshopaholic said its darker!
> 
> on the side note, do u guys think we are crazy buy so many of the same bags in different colors??



Saw the camel IRL, looks much better than the tan. Sorry no pics but it does have some more goldish undertones (without the shine) than the tan. Lovely color !!!

^ not crazy! Obsessed! In a good way! Join the club!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Where are they available in CA? Bloomies? I have not seen them anywhere in my area. Help please!


----------



## lilshopaholic

anyone know whether the length of the detachable shoulder strap on the Le Pliage Cuir is different on the small vs the medium vs travel size bag? Is it longer on the medium and travel ?


----------



## REREsaurus

Gigoypotpot said:


> Where are they available in CA? Bloomies? I have not seen them anywhere in my area. Help please!



I called around to Bloomies a few times and it looks like they're not available in stores other than LC boutiques for now. Stores should get them around September - October.


----------



## REREsaurus

rx4dsoul said:


> Hey Rere! Hit us with the Burgundy already!
> (bag twin on this but mine still on its way to me
> ...)
> I was debating between the duck blue and the Burg too, but ive fixed my mind on getting (and limiting!!!) myself another Bal blue so the Burg won (for now!?) .



You won't be disappointed by Burgundy! It looks almost exactly like the swatch if I remember correctly. Pics are coming right up!



tinyelephant said:


> Oh pictures please!!!!
> My Medium Gun metal is also on the way, But, I never like metallic stuff! Is it really the shiny metallic kind of grey??
> 
> I also ordered the camel, thinking its the same color as the natural color, then lilshopaholic said its darker!
> 
> oh no!!
> 
> I may not like both bags!
> 
> If anyone see the gun metal in the stores, please show me the pictures!
> 
> on the side note, do u guys think we are crazy buy so many of the same bags in different colors??



Camel is every so slightly darker than Tan from SS 2012. I compared the two side by side and actually preferred the "softness" of the Tan much better. Not leather-wise, but color wise. The Camel is closer to Whisky and the Tan is closer to a warm caramel - if that makes sense.

Gunmetal is a little shiny. I can't explain it but it seems like the coating has some translucence or something? I may go away with some wear (like how these bags become a shade darker when you wear them more) and lose some of the shine. I only saw two bags in gunmetal though - both had a little shine on them. Not to say that it is metallic, because it is not. Not a bad shine, but not matte like Navy SS 2012 and Black SS2012. 

HTH!


----------



## REREsaurus

Here she is for your ogling pleasure! FW 2012 Burgundy LC Cuir - medium with strap. She is effing gorgeous and is the favorite out of all my LC bags. Burgundy with purple tones, soft and lovely leather (not to say others aren't soft and lovely - just sayin' cause the Cuir line is sooooo awesome and CONSISTENT).

FEAST!


----------



## REREsaurus

More of Burgundy outside in the sun.

Can I just say that I am BEYOND thrilled with this line??! Can I get an AMEN? Its all that I have wanted. Leather, light, durable, pretty, PRETTY. There are a couple of these bags which I have taken on vacation with me and when I came back home, I found there was absolutely no wear - anywhere! This, *this* is what a handbag should be.


----------



## enga4

Zoooomg!!!!! GORG!!! Love these pics! Great choice going w the burgundy!


----------



## Namijung

I have 2, medium long handle navy and taupe (or mocha) i wondering why i choose 2 the same handle (i'm insane) actually i love crossbody bag

Does anyone know, where can i make the hole on each side of my bag ???

Ha Ha Ha i think i should buy new, right!!!


----------



## REREsaurus

enga4 said:


> Zoooomg!!!!! GORG!!! Love these pics! Great choice going w the burgundy!



Thank you! I am quite delighted with it. It matches everything and counts as pop of color too. Will you be grabbing one?


----------



## rx4dsoul

REREsaurus said:
			
		

> Here she is for your ogling pleasure! FW 2012 Burgundy LC Cuir - medium with strap. She is effing gorgeous and is the favorite out of all my LC bags. Burgundy with purple tones, soft and lovely leather (not to say others aren't soft and lovely - just sayin' cause the Cuir line is sooooo awesome and CONSISTENT).
> 
> FEAST!



ReRe!!! The color is awesome!! Awhhh-zahhmmm!
Love the purple undertones...
I am so glad I decided on this.  thanks for sharing.


----------



## HandbagAngel

ReRe! Thank you for the photos!  

I could not decide between Gunmetal and Burgundy so I went to my local Bloormingdales today and hoped to see the new season colors.  They only have one small Brown Cuir but tons of Le Pliage.  After seeing your great photos, I know which color to get.  Thank you!  

Now, I need to decide between Small and Medium.


----------



## enga4

REREsaurus said:
			
		

> Thank you! I am quite delighted with it. It matches everything and counts as pop of color too. Will you be grabbing one?



I DEF want a cuir at some point, but I can't decide on the size, and I'm so bummed about not having the light "natural" choice this fall. I think tan will be too dark. I just bought a burgundy bag this spring, so I'm good on that color.... Maybe gunmetal.... I love greta and sparkles!!!


----------



## omk2010

here are my le cuir beauties  all are MEDIUM-sized.  








_together with my other recent purchases as posted in the "Show us your Longchamp" thread..._






thanks for letting me share


----------



## rx4dsoul

omk2010 said:
			
		

> here are my le cuir beauties  all are MEDIUM-sized.
> 
> together with my other recent purchases as posted in the "Show us your Longchamp" thread...
> 
> thanks for letting me share



Love your Cuirs!!!
Twins on all 'cept the orange


----------



## bonniekir

ReRe..Oh..the Burgundy is gorgeous! So lovely in the sun!! 

Omk..I think you have a beautiful collection!

Thanks for posting!

I'm in doubt what to get now  ..I made my mind up to only get two from each season or else I won't use them as much as they deserve..My choises are now Burgundy, Firgreen or Gunmetal..


----------



## Gigoypotpot

REREsaurus said:
			
		

> I called around to Bloomies a few times and it looks like they're not available in stores other than LC boutiques for now. Stores should get them around September - October.



Thanks, Rere! I guess I'm going to have to wait a little...the closest LC store to me is the one in Vegas. Thanks for the burgundy pics!!! Lovely color!!! I can't wait to see gunmetal gray and duck bkue IRL!


----------



## sherilynn67

rx4dsoul said:


> ReRe!!! The color is awesome!! Awhhh-zahhmmm!
> Love the purple undertones...
> I am so glad I decided on this.  thanks for sharing.


RERE, I know there was a reason that I have not used my small black cuir yet.  After seeing your pics I am getting on the phone with the NY store and ordering the small burgandy!!!


----------



## tinyelephant

The bags arrived and I'm thrilled!  Pictures!!

Small Gun Metal:






Medium Gun metal:





Side by side:






Camel:






Just to share, the bags were from Frankfurt official boutique, but the small size is made in china, while the medium is made in France.


----------



## cheapmommy

Wow tinyelephant!  Love them all especially the gunmetal!  Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## REREsaurus

rx4dsoul said:


> ReRe!!! The color is awesome!! Awhhh-zahhmmm!
> Love the purple undertones...
> I am so glad I decided on this.  thanks for sharing.


 
rx4 - when does it arrive? Why such a long wait?! Sheer torture! You will love it. 



HandbagAngel said:


> ReRe! Thank you for the photos!
> 
> I could not decide between Gunmetal and Burgundy so I went to my local Bloormingdales today and hoped to see the new season colors. They only have one small Brown Cuir but tons of Le Pliage. After seeing your great photos, I know which color to get. Thank you!
> 
> Now, I need to decide between Small and Medium.


 
HA - good to see you here, darling. Medium - medium for sure! Well, no, that's not true. I have one small in Cyclamen for going out and for weekends. The rest of the days I use the Medium which is really a great size kind of like the Part Time. But more smooshy and crumbly... so it feels like a big City. LOL. Both gunmetal and burgundy were beautiful. I will be getting a small gunmetal (probably!) sometime soon.

Did you happen to grab yours yet?



enga4 said:


> I DEF want a cuir at some point, but I can't decide on the size, and I'm so bummed about not having the light "natural" choice this fall. I think tan will be too dark. I just bought a burgundy bag this spring, so I'm good on that color.... Maybe gunmetal.... I love greta and sparkles!!!


 
Well, the Camel is not THAT much darker than the Tan/Caramel from SS12. Its literally one shade darker. Still, very beautiful. Could be a good choice for you since you already have a Burgundy bag.



bonniekir said:


> ReRe..Oh..the Burgundy is gorgeous! So lovely in the sun!!
> 
> Omk..I think you have a beautiful collection!
> 
> Thanks for posting!
> 
> I'm in doubt what to get now  ..I made my mind up to only get two from each season or else I won't use them as much as they deserve..My choises are now Burgundy, Firgreen or Gunmetal..


 
If I were to get THREE bags this season - those colors would be it! But as of now, I have:

Cyclamen - small
Red - medium
Navy - medium
Taupe (was lucky enough to find a TAUPE one, not brown) - medium
Burgundy - medium

Is it too much? 



Gigoypotpot said:


> Thanks, Rere! I guess I'm going to have to wait a little...the closest LC store to me is the one in Vegas. Thanks for the burgundy pics!!! Lovely color!!! I can't wait to see gunmetal gray and duck bkue IRL!


 
My pleasure gigoy! Let us know what you decide upon!



sherilynn67 said:


> RERE, I know there was a reason that I have not used my small black cuir yet. After seeing your pics I am getting on the phone with the NY store and ordering the small burgandy!!!


 
Haha! Well - don't write the small black cuir off yet. Black leather on the Cuirs seems to be some of the best. I can't explain it, but there is definite WEIGHT to them! Very substatial! Did you order your Burundy yet?


----------



## REREsaurus

OMK - gorgeous! I had to do everything in my power from grabbing the orange small, too! I already have about five LC cuir bags!

tiny - LOVELY! It's the perfect size for you. How do you like the color?



omk2010 said:


> here are my le cuir beauties  all are MEDIUM-sized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _together with my other recent purchases as posted in the "Show us your Longchamp" thread..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share


 


tinyelephant said:


> The bags arrived and I'm thrilled! Pictures!!
> 
> Small Gun Metal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Gun metal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side by side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to share, the bags were from Frankfurt official boutique, but the small size is made in china, while the medium is made in France.


----------



## tinyelephant

REREsaurus said:


> OMK - gorgeous! I had to do everything in my power from grabbing the orange small, too! I already have about five LC cuir bags!
> 
> tiny - LOVELY! It's the perfect size for you. How do you like the color?



The grey is nice! darker than wat i wanted but still like it. Not shiny and glittery like on the website. Phew!!


----------



## tinyelephant

if they come out with a pastel pink/ salmon color , i will go crazy.


----------



## sherilynn67

REREsaurus said:


> rx4 - when does it arrive? Why such a long wait?! Sheer torture! You will love it.
> 
> 
> 
> HA - good to see you here, darling. Medium - medium for sure! Well, no, that's not true. I have one small in Cyclamen for going out and for weekends. The rest of the days I use the Medium which is really a great size kind of like the Part Time. But more smooshy and crumbly... so it feels like a big City. LOL. Both gunmetal and burgundy were beautiful. I will be getting a small gunmetal (probably!) sometime soon.
> 
> Did you happen to grab yours yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Camel is not THAT much darker than the Tan/Caramel from SS12. Its literally one shade darker. Still, very beautiful. Could be a good choice for you since you already have a Burgundy bag.
> 
> 
> 
> If I were to get THREE bags this season - those colors would be it! But as of now, I have:
> 
> Cyclamen - small
> Red - medium
> Navy - medium
> Taupe (was lucky enough to find a TAUPE one, not brown) - medium
> Burgundy - medium
> 
> Is it too much?
> 
> 
> 
> My pleasure gigoy! Let us know what you decide upon!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! Well - don't write the small black cuir off yet. Black leather on the Cuirs seems to be some of the best. I can't explain it, but there is definite WEIGHT to them! Very substatial! Did you order your Burundy yet?


ReRe, I did indeed order the burgandy right after I saw your post.  I think it will be here today.  I'll be posting pictures!!!  I am so excited!


----------



## rx4dsoul

REREsaurus said:
			
		

> rx4 - when does it arrive? Why such a long wait?! Sheer torture! You will love it.



My cousin's buying it for me , and i had her buy the black for me too which is currently out of stock in most Europe boutiques...so im waiting for that to join and come home together with the Burgundy. 

Ps: have a medium black already which i dont use much  so now Im wanting the small and this medium will go away as a gift .


----------



## REREsaurus

rx4dsoul said:


> My cousin's buying it for me , and i had her buy the black for me too which is currently out of stock in most Europe boutiques...so im waiting for that to join and come home together with the Burgundy.
> 
> Ps: have a medium black already which i dont use much so now Im wanting the small and this medium will go away as a gift .


 
Two new Cuir's huh? That will be an excellent homecoming.


----------



## rx4dsoul

REREsaurus said:


> Two new Cuir's huh? That will be an excellent homecoming.



yyupp. Haven't seen my cousin in ages but Im more hyped about the bags arriving than her.


----------



## Kellybag

For those of you in the know...

Are certain colors considered permanent in this line?  If yes, what colors?

The bold colors like orange and cyclamen etc. are gone for good now?


----------



## szuszuszu

Both sizes look great on you tinyelephant. I was wondering what is your height if you don't mind.


tinyelephant said:


> The bags arrived and I'm thrilled!  Pictures!!
> 
> Small Gun Metal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Gun metal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side by side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to share, the bags were from Frankfurt official boutique, but the small size is made in china, while the medium is made in France.


----------



## tinyelephant

szuszuszu said:


> Both sizes look great on you tinyelephant. I was wondering what is your height if you don't mind.



That was my sister posing and she is 1.7 metres tall


----------



## bonniekir

tinyelephant..this is a lovely Grey!! I want it!!!!! Thanks for posting


----------



## marcheej

tinyelephant said:


> The bags arrived and I'm thrilled!  Pictures!!
> 
> Small Gun Metal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Gun metal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side by side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to share, the bags were from Frankfurt official boutique, but the small size is made in china, while the medium is made in France.



hi *tinyelephant.* Just wanted to know if this is the "new" medium size already? I heard there is the 30cm one that came out this season w/c is a little bigger than the small of last season....


----------



## rx4dsoul

^^ no changes in the Cuir le pliage sizes as far as i know. 
There are however some lines newly integrated with Cuir (leather) such as the LM line and the already existing Veau Foulonne line (which also has the pliage shape).


----------



## szuszuszu

Thank you. Looks like Medium is not for me. It looks so lovely on your sis.


tinyelephant said:


> That was my sister posing and she is 1.7 metres tall


----------



## doreenjoy

Does anyone have the Duck color?


----------



## MolMol

do you think camel will acquire denim transfer?  I love the color but I cannot have another bag with denim all over it 

Otherwise I love the Fir color!


----------



## rx4dsoul

MolMol said:


> do you think camel will acquire denim transfer?  I love the color but I cannot have another bag with denim all over it
> 
> Otherwise I love the Fir color!



I think it will.
My Tan/Natural got some after just a few mins rubbing against my jeans, and it's only a shade lighter than the Camel. 
I was able to get it out though and that was one of the rare times I wear jeans so no biggie.


----------



## rx4dsoul

doreenjoy said:


> Does anyone have the Duck color?



I didn't get to see it however, I did see the Duck Blue croc/ostrich pliage and the color was more intense than what you see on the website...the Cuirs are known to mirror the colors of their Nylon pliage counterparts, like they did when they came out last season, so it should be a pretty saturated tealish-blue.


----------



## MolMol

rx4dsoul said:


> I think it will.
> My Tan/Natural got some after just a few mins rubbing against my jeans, and it's only a shade lighter than the Camel.
> I was able to get it out though and that was one of the rare times I wear jeans so no biggie.



ah ok thank you.  I think I will get the gunmetal - that will probably be the safest (besides black)


----------



## marcheej

rx4dsoul said:


> ^^ no changes in the Cuir le pliage sizes as far as i know.
> There are however some lines newly integrated with Cuir (leather) such as the LM  line and the already existing Veau Foulonne line (which also has the pliage shape).



Hi *rx4dsoul.*There is a new medium which is measured at 30cm at the top part where the zipper is. The small is measured at 25cm at the top part. i heard its made for Asian built. So i guess this is the answer to those looking for an in between size of the small and the large travel bag. I only saw the pic of this in duck blue color


----------



## HandbagAngel

REREsaurus said:


> ...
> 
> 
> HA - good to see you here, darling. Medium - medium for sure! Well, no, that's not true. I have one small in Cyclamen for going out and for weekends. The rest of the days I use the Medium which is really a great size kind of like the Part Time. But more smooshy and crumbly... so it feels like a big City. LOL. Both gunmetal and burgundy were beautiful. I will be getting a small gunmetal (probably!) sometime soon.
> 
> Did you happen to grab yours yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL Rere, once you mentioned PartTime, I totally got it.   So, my next Cuir will be a Burgundy Medium.  I have an Orange Cuir Mini so it totally makes sense to have a Medium as my next.

I am planning to get one this coming Sep.  

Thank you for your help!


----------



## MolMol

Just ordered the Fir! So excited to get it!


----------



## rx4dsoul

marcheej said:
			
		

> Hi rx4dsoul.There is a new medium which is measured at 30cm at the top part where the zipper is. The small is measured at 25cm at the top part. i heard its made for Asian built. So i guess this is the answer to those looking for an in between size of the small and the large travel bag. I only saw the pic of this in duck blue color



Hi marcheej!
Just to confirm that there ARE already 3 existing sizes for the Cuir with slings since last season, small, medium and large. 
Do you mean to say that there is another size in between the existing small and medium? Because that would be heaven sent!


----------



## marcheej

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi marcheej!
> Just to confirm that there ARE already 3 existing sizes for the Cuir with slings since last season, small, medium and large.
> Do you mean to say that there is another size in between the existing small and medium? Because that would be heaven sent!



really?!?! I thought that there were just 2 sizes of the cuir with sling? The large being the one with no crossbody strap....Hmmm

had i known there was a 30cm size w/c is bigger than the 25cm (small), i would've gotten that


----------



## doreenjoy

rx4dsoul said:


> I didn't get to see it however, I did see the Duck Blue croc/ostrich pliage and the color was more intense than what you see on the website...the Cuirs are known to mirror the colors of their Nylon pliage counterparts, like they did when they came out last season, so it should be a pretty saturated tealish-blue.


 

Wow, thank you so much. That's a gorgeous shade of teal. I'll have to check it out in person. The picture on the web site looks more gray than blue.


----------



## marcheej

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi marcheej!
> Just to confirm that there ARE already 3 existing sizes for the Cuir with slings since last season, small, medium and large.
> Do you mean to say that there is another size in between the existing small and medium? Because that would be heaven sent!



hi *rx4dsoul.*I just found out that the NEW MEDIUM just came out this month. That means it wasn't still available in last season's colors!?!? Can you double confirm me?


----------



## rx4dsoul

marcheej said:


> hi *rx4dsoul.*I just found out that the NEW MEDIUM just came out this month. That means it wasn't still available in last season's colors!?!? Can you double confirm me?



Really? Well that would be wonderful !!!...as I find last season's medium a bit too big for me, and the small a bit on the tiny side but I settled on getting the small anyway. 

It's still just 3 sizes with sling on the official website so i cant confirm on your intel just yet. Im keeping my fingers crossed though and Ill get back to you once my fave SA confirms it for me. Thanks for the heads-up M!


----------



## Annie Nuweegin

Hi! New to Longchamp pls guide me if I'm in the wrong thread 

I am normally in the LV, Chanel and Prada. Trusting the Longchamp fan, can anyone please tell me the model, size, name of the bag, season and year of this bag? I received it as a bday gift in march (Autumn-Australia) 2012 from the bf 

TIA!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Annie Nuweegin said:
			
		

> Hi! New to Longchamp pls guide me if I'm in the wrong thread
> 
> I am normally in the LV, Chanel and Prada. Trusting the Longchamp fan, can anyone please tell me the model, size, name of the bag, season and year of this bag? I received it as a bday gift in march (Autumn-Australia) 2012 from the bf
> 
> TIA!



Longchamp LM Metal medium short handled tote in Black Metallic color from fall/winter 2011.

Welcome!
This is the subforum specifically for the leather/Cuir le pliage ...and if you use the search option, you can find some more threads on Longchamp including the LM Metals


----------



## Annie Nuweegin

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Longchamp LM Metal medium short handled tote in Black Metallic color from fall/winter 2011.
> 
> Welcome!
> This is the subforum specifically for the leather/Cuir le pliage ...and if you use the search option, you can find some more threads on Longchamp including the LM Metals



Nice! Thanks so much! I think you may have answered it all. I like to know all my bags name/model  Does LM stand for Longchamp Metal? I'll defiantly go through other threads 
Once again thank you!


----------



## REREsaurus

MolMol said:


> do you think camel will acquire denim transfer?  I love the color but I cannot have another bag with denim all over it
> 
> Otherwise I love the Fir color!



My Tan (lighter than this season's Camel) never got any darkening on it from denim or from anything else. The color has held up much much MUCH better than I'd expected!


----------



## REREsaurus

marcheej said:


> hi *rx4dsoul.*I just found out that the NEW MEDIUM just came out this month. That means it wasn't still available in last season's colors!?!? Can you double confirm me?





rx4dsoul said:


> Really? Well that would be wonderful !!!...as I find last season's medium a bit too big for me, and the small a bit on the tiny side but I settled on getting the small anyway.
> 
> It's still just 3 sizes with sling on the official website so i cant confirm on your intel just yet. Im keeping my fingers crossed though and Ill get back to you once my fave SA confirms it for me. Thanks for the heads-up M!



I have not heard of a "new" medium with long strap. I have seen this current FW 2012 season's the "regular" medium in Burgundy (because I own it), Canard (duck), and Fir. They are the same exact sizes of my "old" medium bags from SS 2012.


----------



## REREsaurus

doreenjoy said:


> Does anyone have the Duck color?



Its beautiful. Like a dark teal/duck blue. VERY pretty! Much prettier than I thought it would be since Balenciaga released a Canard (duck) a couple years ago and I was disappointed at how unsaturated the color was. LC's Canard is VERY nice!!!!


----------



## REREsaurus

HandbagAngel said:


> LOL Rere, once you mentioned PartTime, I totally got it.   So, my next Cuir will be a Burgundy Medium.  I have an Orange Cuir Mini so it totally makes sense to have a Medium as my next.
> 
> I am planning to get one this coming Sep.
> 
> Thank you for your help!



Hell yeah! Can't wait to see what you get. I regret not getting a little orange Cuir bag for fun. I have the small Cyclamen and LOVE it. Should have grabbed the orange, too.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Annie Nuweegin said:
			
		

> Nice! Thanks so much! I think you may have answered it all. I like to know all my bags name/model  Does LM stand for Longchamp Metal? I'll defiantly go through other threads
> Once again thank you!



LM stabds for Linea Maroquinerie (i may have missed out some letters hehe)...refers to the criss-cross horse and rider - strap pattern on the body of the bag. There are LM Nylon , LM Metal and recently LM Cuir/Leather.


----------



## rx4dsoul

REREsaurus said:
			
		

> I have not heard of a "new" medium with long strap. I have seen this current FW 2012 season's the "regular" medium in Burgundy (because I own it), Canard (duck), and Fir. They are the same exact sizes of my "old" medium bags from SS 2012.



I havent heard of any new "medium" too ReRe!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Let us all be vigilant ladies! There are fake Cuirs in circulation already!


----------



## Annie Nuweegin

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> LM stabds for Linea Maroquinerie (i may have missed out some letters hehe)...refers to the criss-cross horse and rider - strap pattern on the body of the bag. There are LM Nylon , LM Metal and recently LM Cuir/Leather.



I see! Interesting I shall do further research! When it says LM metal does the word metal refer to metallic canvas material? Sorry to ask so many qs >< you have been very helpful  thanks!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Annie Nuweegin said:
			
		

> When it says LM metal does the word metal refer to metallic canvas thanks!



Yes  and welcome 
Glad to help!!! Do take some time to look around this thread and you might find that the Cuir pliages might interest you too.


----------



## CelticGirl

starlitgrove said:


> Hi everyone! Longchamp launched these Le Pliage in leather, the Le Pliage Cuir. I'm thinking of getting one for casual weekends, but undecided on the color. My top choices are orange, natural, and taupe.
> 
> Your thoughts on the bags and colors?
> 
> Links:
> http://www.longchamp.com/en/le-pliage-cuir-women-255.html
> http://msglitzy.com/2012/01/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-the-famous-folding-bag-in-leather/


I have one in Taupe and ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!!!! It's made of goat leather, which is softer than cow. I can fit my iPad in it along with a plethora of other items. The best part is it has a zip pocket, a large slip pocket (perfect for my iPhone sideways), and a thin pocket for lipstick or pens.


----------



## doreenjoy

CelticGirl said:


> It's made of goat leather, which is softer than cow.


 
I'm glad you love yours. Just for the record, it is from a hybrid animal -- goat bred with lamb. Real goatskin is much thicker than the goat/lamb leather used for the Cuir.




REREsaurus said:


> Its beautiful. Like a dark teal/duck blue. VERY pretty! Much prettier than I thought it would be since Balenciaga released a Canard (duck) a couple years ago and I was disappointed at how unsaturated the color was. LC's Canard is VERY nice!!!!


 
Thanks Rere. I went and looked in the boutique today. It was a touch more green than I expected (I was hoping for more of a blue) but it was gorgeous for sure. All the new fall colors are so rich.


----------



## marcheej

REREsaurus said:


> I have not heard of a "new" medium with long strap. I have seen this current FW 2012 season's the "regular" medium in Burgundy (because I own it), Canard (duck), and Fir. They are the same exact sizes of my "old" medium bags from SS 2012.



My source says that it just came out last month....could she have been mistaken? Will do further research....


----------



## rx4dsoul

marcheej said:
			
		

> My source says that it just came out last month....could she have been mistaken? Will do further research....



Im currently in Asia...if it's for Asians, then it would surely be here and id be seeing it.

However , there are a lot of special issues that doesnt appear in the official website so that would be a possible explanation...however it's not happening yet. 

Also, fake Cuirs have been surfacing recently in Asia so we should all just be vigilant for now.

Let's wait for the official word from Longchamp on this. 

 By the way though, I have some small cuirs already and the measure along the  top zip definitely is more than 25cm. It's about 15inches along the top. Ive posted measurements and some comp pics if you backread thru this thread.


----------



## marcheej

rx4dsoul said:


> Im currently in Asia...if it's for Asians, then it would surely be here and id be seeing it.
> 
> However , there are a lot of special issues that doesnt appear in the official website so that would be a possible explanation...however it's not happening yet.
> 
> Also, fake Cuirs have been surfacing recently in Asia so we should all just be vigilant for now.
> 
> Let's wait for the official word from Longchamp on this.
> 
> By the way though, I have some small cuirs already and the measure along the  top zip definitely is more than 25cm. It's about 15inches along the top. Ive posted measurements and some comp pics if you backread thru this thread.




Yipes! i hope what I saw isn't a fake as she is a VERY reputable reseller from where I come from. 

I aslo have my small cuir in navy and I measured it as well. It is more than 25cm. Hmmmm....I really wana get to the bottom of this


----------



## rx4dsoul

The Small Handbag Cuir with sling measures MORE than 25cm along the widest part of the top....that was from last season and this season's is certainly no different, as I'm sure some fans like ReRe can confirm.

Unless your seller means that the 25cm measurement is the bottom measurement (this is what reflects in the website) ?  In which case, the seller might be misinterpreting the original sizes as "new sizes" ?

Anyway....I suggest, however, that we refrain from further discussions on this unless we have some more solid proof,  assumptions on a seller's reputability generally has a way of getting out of hand. You can always ask for the tag and better yet, have the item authenticated. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-longchamp-224270-402.html

If you do get your hands on such, be sure to share this with us rabid fans here!


----------



## marcheej

rx4dsoul said:


> The Small Handbag Cuir with sling measures MORE than 25cm along the widest part of the top....that was from last season and this season's is certainly no different, as I'm sure some fans like ReRe can confirm.
> 
> Unless your seller means that the 25cm measurement is the bottom measurement (this is what reflects in the website) ?  In which case, the seller might be misinterpreting the original sizes as "new sizes" ?
> 
> Anyway....I suggest, however, that we refrain from further discussions on this unless we have some more solid proof,  assumptions on a seller's reputability generally has a way of getting out of hand. You can always ask for the tag and better yet, have the item authenticated.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-longchamp-224270-402.html
> 
> If you do get your hands on such, be sure to share this with us rabid fans here!



Ok will do! I am on a mission


----------



## doreenjoy

I just have to say...I love this bag so much, I may never buy another nylon Le Pliage.


----------



## rx4dsoul

doreenjoy said:


> I just have to say...I love this bag so much, I may never buy another nylon Le Pliage.



Haha The feeling might just be mutual.


----------



## Mree43

doreenjoy said:


> I just have to say...I love this bag so much, I may never buy another nylon Le Pliage.



I totally agree!! It really is one of the best bags on the market.


----------



## nordysgal

Oooh, this thread is so dangerous!  I've been trying to convince myself i should be happy with the 5 nylon pliages I currently own, but I just had to come browse in here... and now I'm in love with cuir.  Let the saving begin!

I'm so sad to discover the navy was an LE color!    Has anyone spotted one recently, or are they pretty much completely gone?


----------



## doreenjoy

^ look at Magnums for the navy.


----------



## MolMol

Here is my Fir Small! Photos are w flash and without!


----------



## rx4dsoul

MolMol said:


> Here is my Fir Small! Photos are w flash and without!



Oh congrats!!! HOw do you find the Fir color in real life? Dark or lightish


----------



## doreenjoy

^ Love that fir! 

I looked at it IRL and it's an intense, dark evergreen.


----------



## rx4dsoul

doreenjoy said:


> ^ Love that fir!
> 
> I looked at it IRL and it's an intense, dark evergreen.



Haha thanks! My 7 year old laptop screen can't be trusted to get the colors right....


----------



## MolMol

thanks! yes its a dark green.  I love it.  Wish the crossbody was a tad bit longer though


----------



## lilshopaholic

does anyone know the length of the detachable strap on the small cuir, medium cuir and the Large/Travel?


----------



## bleachedrukia

Thanks for posting the pictures!! It almost looks black in the pics.. I'm going to cross my fingers and hope there is a small gray left by xmas time so my husband can order it for me! XD How do you like it compared to the turquoise one? 



tinyelephant said:


> The bags arrived and I'm thrilled!  Pictures!!
> 
> Small Gun Metal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Gun metal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side by side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to share, the bags were from Frankfurt official boutique, but the small size is made in china, while the medium is made in France.


----------



## sallyca

Has anyone measured the shoulder strap on each size?  I know it might be a bit short for cross body but was trying to find the actual measurement.

Also - can anyone compare the strap length on the diff size bags?


----------



## sallyca

Sorry - I have another question. Now that the bags have been out for awhile what is the durability and wear like?  Are the bags holding out and are they breaking in well?  Does anyone have pics of how the bags break in?


----------



## doreenjoy

sallyca said:


> Sorry - I have another question. Now that the bags have been out for awhile what is the durability and wear like? Are the bags holding out and are they breaking in well? Does anyone have pics of how the bags break in?


 

I don't have photos, but I've been beating up my red medium and it's holding up like a champ. There is a slight "lightening" of the color on one corner -- I always wear that corner out to the side of my hip, so it bangs against walls and such all the time. I have one fine wrinkle in the leather from a day when I accidentally sat on my bag. The leather is very fine and soft, but has a distressed texture that hides a lot of problems. I love it!


----------



## sallyca

Thanks doreenjoy!  Great to know that they seem to be doing well in the long run.


----------



## lilshopaholic

heres my 2 cuir's: 
Large long handle in black and small in camel. i really like the burgundy and gun metal


----------



## Kellymarie1537

IMO, I think the leather defeats the purpose of the "appeal" to this style bag (i.e. compact, lightweight, etc). However, I do like these bags because they do feel sturdier than its canvas counterpart. I wouldn't, though, fold them up and pack them as extra luggages on a  trip. I'd go over weight limits.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kellymarie1537 said:
			
		

> IMO, I think the leather defeats the purpose of the "appeal" to this style bag (i.e. compact, lightweight, etc). However, I do like these bags because they do feel sturdier than its canvas counterpart. I wouldn't, though, fold them up and pack them as extra luggages on a  trip. I'd go over weight limits.



I disagree, the leather is very light and foldable , and doesn't differ sinificantly from its nylon counterpart...i travel a lot and yes these bags come with me on trips .


----------



## doreenjoy

Kellymarie1537 said:


> IMO, I think the leather defeats the purpose of the "appeal" to this style bag (i.e. compact, lightweight, etc). However, I do like these bags because they do feel sturdier than its canvas counterpart. I wouldn't, though, fold them up and pack them as extra luggages on a trip. I'd go over weight limits.


 
Mine really isn't much heavier than the nylon version. My extra large custom nylon Le Pliage is actually heavier than my medium Cuir.


----------



## rx4dsoul

doreenjoy said:
			
		

> Mine really isn't much heavier than the nylon version. My extra large custom nylon Le Pliage is actually heavier than my medium Cuir.


----------



## blinkie80

Just wanted to share this with u ladies. Realized that not many ppl own this clutch bag - It's much bigger than those in nylon and really roomy!! I can put in a brolly even!


----------



## snibor

I just saw 1 of these bags at TJ Maxx in clearance for $99.  It was in a deep pink color.


----------



## REREsaurus

rx4dsoul said:


> I disagree, the leather is very light and foldable , and doesn't differ sinificantly from its nylon counterpart...i travel a lot and yes these bags come with me on trips .





doreenjoy said:


> Mine really isn't much heavier than the nylon version. My extra large custom nylon Le Pliage is actually heavier than my medium Cuir.



Yup and yup.


----------



## doreenjoy

blinkie80 said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share this with u ladies. Realized that not many ppl own this clutch bag - It's much bigger than those in nylon and really roomy!! I can put in a brolly even!



Love it! I've really wanted one.


----------



## Ondrea

rx4dsoul said:


>



Hope you don't mind me quoting you with a question but you seem to be very knowledgable on this bag style?
I have just bought a small pink le pliage cuir has there only been one pink version as I thought it had sold out everywhere, have I just got lucky in the duty free shop or is there a darker pink for this season too? Its definitely not a burgundy or red as they were there too.

 Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ondrea said:
			
		

> I have just bought a small pink le pliage cuir has there only been one pink version as I thought it had sold out everywhere, have I just got lucky in the duty free shop or is there a darker pink for this season too? Its definitely not a burgundy or red as they were there too.
> 
> Thanks



Hi! 
We have an authentication thread for Longchamp. You just need to post photos including that of the tag over there. 

Anyway, only one pink came out last season, and none was made for this season (F/W).
Official name is Cyclamen and it's not a bright or light pink...it's a dark saturated pink...maybe this is what you got.


----------



## Mariapia

Kellymarie1537 said:


> IMO, I think the leather defeats the purpose of the "appeal" to this style bag (i.e. compact, lightweight, etc). However, I do like these bags because they do feel sturdier than its canvas counterpart. I wouldn't, though, fold them up and pack them as extra luggages on a  trip. I'd go over weight limits.


You are right! I went to the boutique this morning and the shop assistant told me that ladies had better not fold them up.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mariapia said:
			
		

> You are right! I went to the boutique this morning and the shop assistant told me that ladies had better not fold them up.



Cuir Pliages are MADE to be be folded. They are even sold folded!  .


----------



## obladi.oblada

rx4dsoul said:


> Cuir Pliages are MADE to be be folded. They are even sold folded!  .


ditto!


----------



## doreenjoy

Mariapia said:


> You are right! I went to the boutique this morning and the shop assistant told me that ladies had better not fold them up.


 

Which boutique was this in? 

Where I live they are sold and displayed folded. The dust bag is even designed to put one in folded.


----------



## rx4dsoul

doreenjoy said:
			
		

> Where I live they are sold and displayed folded. The dust bag is even designed to put one in folded.



  and


----------



## circe23

Mhhhhhh... the pink shade of last year collection would be a nery nice catch to me


----------



## circe23

I just read some pages... Did anyone get a large size Pliage le cuir?


----------



## Ondrea

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi!
> We have an authentication thread for Longchamp. You just need to post photos including that of the tag over there.
> 
> Anyway, only one pink came out last season, and none was made for this season (F/W).
> Official name is Cyclamen and it's not a bright or light pink...it's a dark saturated pink...maybe this is what you got.



Thanks it was not an issu with authenticity as I bought it from the longchamp stockist but after finding some more pics I think it's definitely a cyclamen it's brilliant to of found one as I didn't thinking was going to have any luck

Thanks for the info though


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ondrea said:
			
		

> Thanks it was not an issu with authenticity as I bought it from the longchamp stockist but after finding some more pics I think it's definitely a cyclamen it's brilliant to of found one as I didn't thinking was going to have any luck
> 
> Thanks for the info though



Then congratulations on a wonderful find! Cyc is a beautiful color and indeed a lucky score


----------



## Mariapia

doreenjoy said:


> Which boutique was this in?
> 
> Where I live they are sold and displayed folded. The dust bag is even designed to put one in folded.


it's the only boutique in the city which sells Longchamp. They sell two other brands: Lancel and Lupo (a Spanish brand).
They had only one Le Pliage Cuir left, the smallest size in black.
And when I asked about the leather, the shop assistant told me it was a mix of goat and lamb and that I had better not fold it...
You say they are sold and displayed folded. I didn't know that as the only bag she had was filled with stuff....
So I believed her and rushed home to tell you!
It seems she was mistaken. 
Sorry for the bad info!


----------



## doreenjoy

^No need to apologize.  I was just really surprised to hear an SA say that, because where I live the Longchamp boutiques all fold them. It's so strange.


----------



## circe23

I confirm that the leather is very soft but no doubt, you can fold it 

I just offered myself the large cyclamen bag


----------



## rx4dsoul

doreenjoy said:
			
		

> ^No need to apologize.  I was just really surprised to hear an SA say that, because where I live the Longchamp boutiques all fold them. It's so strange.



 
Not to demean or anything but quite a lot of  Longchamp SAs (those ive encountered so far) are not really to be trusted with the brand's know-hows .


----------



## Mariapia

The lady in the boutique has been selling Longchamp for years, that's why I trusted her.
On the other hand, though the brand represents a high percentage of the sales, thanks to foreign tourists , it is not a shop which belongs to Longchamp. That's why two other brands can be found there.


----------



## Kellymarie1537

Mariapia said:
			
		

> You are right! I went to the boutique this morning and the shop assistant told me that ladies had better not fold them up.



Well, they are meant to be folded... I just meant I wouldn't carry along extras with me on a trip because they feel heavier to me, though the other ladies on here say this and they nylon one feel about the same. It's just my own opinion.


----------



## ab0987

Wow I just found out the medium with strap costs AU$995 here in Australia 
Luckily I bought mine in Navy at much much lower price through friend while she's travelling in Europe for AU$480 (she did earn a bit, it's ok though~) 
And now I'm craving for the burgundy and taupe.......................urgh!!!!!


----------



## ab0987

Btw, hello!!!!
I am a newbie who just started my step into the luxury world~ But unfortunately in the world that is located way down other where everything is so overpriced 
Was doing my research on price/reviews online and found you guys! Yay! Thanks for all the info!!


----------



## chunkylover53

ab0987 said:


> Wow I just found out the medium with strap costs AU$995 here in Australia
> Luckily I bought mine in Navy at much much lower price through friend while she's travelling in Europe for AU$480 (she did earn a bit, it's ok though~)
> And now I'm craving for the burgundy and taupe.......................urgh!!!!!



The medium is actually Au$750. The large is Au$995.


----------



## MissFluffyCat

Aus prices for these are nuts. Got one in Europe and with VAT refund it was almost half what they cost here, I got a real shock when I went to the QVB and saw the prices!  Don't know if this is a $750 bag.....


----------



## navo66

I am thinking of getting the burgundy in small , it is so gorgeous !


----------



## sherilynn67

navo66 said:


> I am thinking of getting the burgundy in small , it is so gorgeous !


So I just bought the medium (tote) in Navy.  I really love how soft it is, however I am hoping that it doesn't sag.  Anyone have any issues with sag???


----------



## elkington

today I found out about the new inbetween size!  I'm so excited, because it's the perfect size! The SA told me that they discontinued the tote with the long handles and introduced this inbetween size instead.

The only reason I haven't bought one yet is because I could never decide between the small and medium but with the new size I'll definitely buy one!  Now I just need to decide between black and burgundy...


----------



## sherilynn67

elkington said:


> today I found out about the new inbetween size!  I'm so excited, because it's the perfect size! The SA told me that they discontinued the tote with the long handles and introduced this inbetween size instead.
> 
> The only reason I haven't bought one yet is because I could never decide between the small and medium but with the new size I'll definitely buy one!  Now I just need to decide between black and burgundy...


They don't have a new size on the weibsite.  I did ask a few weeks ago if there was a new size and they told me that they did not know of a new size.  Where did you hear about it?  Are there any pics?


----------



## elkington

sherilynn67 said:


> They don't have a new size on the weibsite.  I did ask a few weeks ago if there was a new size and they told me that they did not know of a new size.  Where did you hear about it?  Are there any pics?



yes I actually took a pic with my phone, totally forgot about it when I posted earlier! the small one is burgundy, the medium one the grey colour and the tan in the front is the new size


----------



## sherilynn67

elkington said:


> yes I actually took a pic with my phone, totally forgot about it when I posted earlier! the small one is burgundy, the medium one the grey colour and the tan in the front is the new size



Where are the new ones sold?


----------



## doreenjoy

elkington said:
			
		

> today I found out about the new inbetween size!  I'm so excited, because it's the perfect size! The SA told me that they discontinued the tote with the long handles and introduced this inbetween size instead.
> 
> The only reason I haven't bought one yet is because I could never decide between the small and medium but with the new size I'll definitely buy one!  Now I just need to decide between black and burgundy...



Thanks for the pic. 

Is the price shown in USD?


----------



## elkington

sherilynn67 said:


> Where are the new ones sold?



I live in Germany but I'm sure they are sold all over the world? I saw the new size both at a Longchamp boutique and in a bag store that sells Longchamp among other brands. 




doreenjoy said:


> Thanks for the pic.
> 
> Is the price shown in USD?



No, it is in uro


----------



## chachaching

I'm loving all your cuirs, ladies! 
I just received my small burgundy today and I noticed that the strap looks like 2 straps were sewn together.  The length of the strap is 28 inches.  I'd like to know if this is normal.  Does anyone else have the same issue?


----------



## chachaching

I've decided to return the bag tomorrow because of other quality issues. Was so excited waiting for it to be delivered today but now, am so disappointed.  Your bags are fine, I think mine is the exception.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

chachaching said:
			
		

> I'm loving all your cuirs, ladies!
> I just received my small burgundy today and I noticed that the strap looks like 2 straps were sewn together.  The length of the strap is 28 inches.  I'd like to know if this is normal.  Does anyone else have the same issue?



Hi! That is normal.  Mine looks exactly like that.


----------



## ami kio

elkington said:
			
		

> yes I actually took a pic with my phone, totally forgot about it when I posted earlier! the small one is burgundy, the medium one the grey colour and the tan in the front is the new size



Arg, I literally just bought a blue medium from the duty free shop yesterday!   I would have held out for the new size if I had known.


----------



## REREsaurus

elkington said:


> yes I actually took a pic with my phone, totally forgot about it when I posted earlier! the small one is burgundy, the medium one the grey colour and the tan in the front is the new size



Dude. This is awesome!!! I HOPE to the stars that they have an in between size! It looks lovely although kind of hard to tell exactly how big it is from pics. I've asked a few SA's and none of th heard of a new size coming out. Maybe it's in Europe only? Or maybe SA's don't know jack? 

Either way - I've got to get my hands on one.


----------



## sherilynn67

elkington said:


> yes I actually took a pic with my phone, totally forgot about it when I posted earlier! the small one is burgundy, the medium one the grey colour and the tan in the front is the new size


 
I just called the Logchamp boutique and they said that the new size replacng the long handle tote is foe the Spring collection.  If they had the new size in the US now,  I would definately buy it.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I really like the tote.  I should get the navy soon before its discontinued.

I was playing with my bag earlier today at church and noticed that it has faded.  Here is a pic of the inside flap compared to the rest of the bag.  I haven't noticed that fading before.  I believe the bag was the same color inside and out but I could be mistaken.


----------



## elkington

sherilynn67 said:


> I just called the Logchamp boutique and they said that the new size replacng the long handle tote is foe the Spring collection.  If they had the new size in the US now,  I would definately buy it.



in the longchamp boutique here they currently had the red colour they first came out with, black and tan in the new size. I asked the SA and she told me that they will get the current winter colours in the new size soon (I asked about the burgundy) 



REREsaurus said:


> Dude. This is awesome!!! I HOPE to the stars that they have an in between size! It looks lovely although kind of hard to tell exactly how big it is from pics. I've asked a few SA's and none of th heard of a new size coming out. Maybe it's in Europe only? Or maybe SA's don't know jack?
> 
> Either way - I've got to get my hands on one.



are you still happy with your burgundy bag? has the colour changed at all? I like how it's more purple than red, at least in the shops, haven't seen one in bright daylight yet! I can't decide whether to get black or burgundy!


----------



## ammpt0831

I just got myself an in-between sized bag in gunmetal at the San Francisco boutique.  Currently, they only have burgundy and gunmetal but will be getting new colors soon.  I was going to get the Rouseau tote in black but got disappointed when I saw it IRL.  I am glad I got the cuir instead.  I wanted black (I tend to gravitate towards safe, neutral colors such as black and brown), but my husband said the gunmetal color had more presence compared to black.  It retails for USD580.


----------



## sherilynn67

ammpt0831 said:


> I just got myself an in-between sized bag in gunmetal at the San Francisco boutique.  Currently, they only have burgundy and gunmetal but will be getting new colors soon.  I was going to get the Rouseau tote in black but got disappointed when I saw it IRL.  I am glad I got the cuir instead.  I wanted black (I tend to gravitate towards safe, neutral colors such as black and brown), but my husband said the gunmetal color had more presence compared to black.  It retails for USD580.




WOW, thank you for the info.  I just called the SF store and odered mine.  Hopefully I will have it by Thursday.  I am so excited.  I too bought the gunmetal color.  I saw the color yesterday in the small size and I like the fact that it is a dark grey.  Will post pics as soon as I get it!!


----------



## doreenjoy

ami kio said:


> Arg, I literally just bought a blue medium from the duty free shop yesterday! I would have held out for the new size if I had known.


 
Congrats! Did you get the Navy or the Duck Blue? 

I wonder if the fall colors will be done in the new size. 

I actually prefer the Medium, which is bigger than the new size.



sherilynn67 said:


> I just called the Logchamp boutique and they said that the new size replacng the long handle tote is foe the Spring collection. If they had the new size in the US now, I would definately buy it.


 
Oh, so the Spring colors will be in the new size? Does anyone know the spring colors? 



ammpt0831 said:


> I just got myself an in-between sized bag in gunmetal at the San Francisco boutique. Currently, they only have burgundy and gunmetal but will be getting new colors soon. I was going to get the Rouseau tote in black but got disappointed when I saw it IRL. I am glad I got the cuir instead. I wanted black (I tend to gravitate towards safe, neutral colors such as black and brown), but my husband said the gunmetal color had more presence compared to black. It retails for USD580.


 
Did they say if they'll be getting the Fall colors in the In Between size?


----------



## sherilynn67

doreenjoy said:


> Congrats! Did you get the Navy or the Duck Blue?
> 
> I wonder if the fall colors will be done in the new size.
> 
> I actually prefer the Medium, which is bigger than the new size.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so the Spring colors will be in the new size? Does anyone know the spring colors?
> 
> 
> 
> Did they say if they'll be getting the Fall colors in the In Between size?


The SF store said that right now they just have the Burgandy and Gunmetal.  They did say that a NY store and Boston store have the Taupe color.  Not sure when the rest of the colors will be in, but it probably won't be for awhile.


----------



## rx4dsoul

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

> I really like the tote.  I should get the navy soon before its discontinued.
> 
> I was playing with my bag earlier today at church and noticed that it has faded.  Here is a pic of the inside flap compared to the rest of the bag.  I haven't noticed that fading before.  I believe the bag was the same color inside and out but I could be mistaken.



The flaps are of a hardier make than the body of the bag itself.


----------



## rx4dsoul

REREsaurus said:
			
		

> Or maybe SA's don't know jack?
> 
> Either way - I've got to get my hands on one.



This and This!


----------



## elkington

ammpt0831 said:


> I just got myself an in-between sized bag in gunmetal at the San Francisco boutique.  Currently, they only have burgundy and gunmetal but will be getting new colors soon.  I was going to get the Rouseau tote in black but got disappointed when I saw it IRL.  I am glad I got the cuir instead.  I wanted black (I tend to gravitate towards safe, neutral colors such as black and brown), but my husband said the gunmetal color had more presence compared to black.  It retails for USD580.



oooh photos please!


----------



## ami kio

doreenjoy said:
			
		

> Congrats! Did you get the Navy or the Duck Blue?
> 
> I wonder if the fall colors will be done in the new size.
> 
> I actually prefer the Medium, which is bigger than the new size.



I got the duck blue.  I lusted after the turquoise but passed because I didn't want to worry about dirtying it, and the duck blue struck me as a winter version in the same vein.  I'm petite, so I would prefer the new in between size.  :/  I only got the medium because the small is too small for my daily usage.


----------



## marcheej

elkington said:


> yes I actually took a pic with my phone, totally forgot about it when I posted earlier! the small one is burgundy, the medium one the grey colour and the tan in the front is the new size



Hi. Yes that is the new size! It is said to be an in between size. I posted about this a couple of weeks back because a reseller in our country said that this is perfect for Asians. I was seriously doubting myself already since no one had heard about it yet. I'm glad I was confirmed right


----------



## doreenjoy

ami kio said:


> I got the duck blue. I lusted after the turquoise but passed because I didn't want to worry about dirtying it, and the duck blue struck me as a winter version in the same vein. I'm petite, so I would prefer the new in between size. :/ I only got the medium because the small is too small for my daily usage.


 
Congrats! The duck blue is really pretty. I passed on the turquoise for the same reason (I imagined jeans dye transfer all over it). I'm glad I have the red, but the duck is so much prettire. 

The new size may not be available in duck, so I still think you made a good buy.


----------



## Elledriver5

I love the burgundy and the fir colors as well, but of the three you have out there I would pick the orange.  Great for brightening up any outfit!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ami kio said:
			
		

> I got the duck blue.  I lusted after the turquoise but passed because I didn't want to worry about dirtying it, and the duck blue struck me as a winter version in the same vein.  I'm petite, so I would prefer the new in between size.  :/  I only got the medium because the small is too small for my daily usage.



Please show and tell!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

marcheej said:
			
		

> Hi. Yes that is the new size! It is said to be an in between size. I posted about this a couple of weeks back because a reseller in our country said that this is perfect for Asians. I was seriously doubting myself already since no one had heard about it yet. I'm glad I was confirmed right



I want this size!!!


----------



## Jpurse

Is $100 for the large le pliage longchamp a good deal?


----------



## chunkylover53

I am very excited about this in between size! Hallelujah!


----------



## ami kio

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Please show and tell!!!



I'm in flaky Internet land, so I'll have to upload the pic next week.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jpurse said:
			
		

> Is $100 for the large le pliage longchamp a good deal?



Are we talkimg bout the nylon Pliage or the Cuir Pliage?  if its for the Cuir (all leather) pliage, the price is good - too good to be true IMO .  unless its in a very used condition of course.
For the nylon pliage though, that price sounds fine (for a medium LH or large). Hope that helps


----------



## sherilynn67

My new in-between size is being delivered today!  Will post pictures this evening.  So excited.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sherilynn67 said:
			
		

> My new in-between size is being delivered today!  Will post pictures this evening.  So excited.



Wow congratulations! 
Which color did  you get?


----------



## HandbagAngel

There is a new size "in between"?!   I am so glad I waited a little bit.  I NEED one!


----------



## sherilynn67

Rx - I ordered the gunmetal.  Waiting patiently for the UPS guy.

The SF store said that they have only 1 burgundy left in the US.  So if anyone wants it, order now!


----------



## sherilynn67

HandbagAngel said:


> There is a new size "in between"?!  I am so glad I waited a little bit. I NEED one!


 

There sure is!  Call the SF store.


----------



## sherilynn67

Having issues uploading pics...


----------



## sherilynn67

Hopefully this works....


----------



## sherilynn67

Here are a few more...


----------



## Mree43

^THAT IS GORGEOUS!! LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the color!!


----------



## bagaholic85

im kind of angry that the in between size isnt available in the us...


----------



## Milkmonstermama

elkington said:
			
		

> yes I actually took a pic with my phone, totally forgot about it when I posted earlier! the small one is burgundy, the medium one the grey colour and the tan in the front is the new size



OH. MY. GOODNESS! I want one!!!!


----------



## sherilynn67

bagaholic85 said:


> im kind of angry that the in between size isnt available in the us...


 
I got mine from San Francisco.


----------



## doreenjoy

Love all the fall colors!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sherilynn67 said:
			
		

> Here are a few more...



I love tge gunmetal. Saw it in the store , very nice gray and a very wearable color.


----------



## sherilynn67

I just put all my stuff in my new bag.   Absolutely love this size.  The leather on this color seems to be even more buttery soft.


----------



## rx4dsoul

sherilynn67 said:
			
		

> I just put all my stuff in my new bag.   Absolutely love this size.  The leather on this color seems to be even more buttery soft.



Can you please give us the dimensions for reference?


----------



## sherilynn67

rx4dsoul said:


> Can you please give us the dimensions for reference?


 

Sure Rx - I just measured and the length on the bottom is approx 12.5 inches; across the top, by the zipper is approx 16 inches.  The height is about 11.5 inches.  It actually seems to be just a little bit smaller then the tote version with the long handles.  For all the ladies that feel the smallest version is just a little to small, this is the PERFECT size.  It fits a ton of stuff, but doesn't look too big.  A definate buy


----------



## sandc

Just recieved the tote with the long handles in burgundy. I don't love it. It's going back.  The color is okay.  It's a little darker irl than this pic


----------



## bagaholic85

sherilynn67 said:


> I got mine from San Francisco.



weird.  when i called i was told it wasnt available until next season


----------



## sherilynn67

bagaholic85 said:


> weird. when i called i was told it wasnt available until next season


 
That is correct, however the SF store got some in Gunmetal and Burgundy.  If you call that store directly, they will tell you if they have anymore left.  2 days ago they only had 1 burgundy.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

sandc said:
			
		

> Just recieved the tote with the long handles in burgundy. I don't love it. It's going back.  The color is okay.  It's a little darker irl than this pic



Aww but it looks so pretty


----------



## ami kio

Talked to an Asian SA today.  She said that they expect the new in-between size to arrive at the end of the month.


----------



## turtlejd

Advice please!
I think I'm going to get a medium cuir.  I have 3 little kids and lug around a lot of stuff.  Also, the kids hands aren't always the cleanest.  I'm debating between camel, burgundy and gunmetal.  Any opinions?  I haven't seen any of the colors irl.  I went down to Bloomies but they didn't have any of those colors in stock.  I'm worried the camel might be a little bit light colored.  I wear a lot of purple, so I'm not sure if burgundy would just be too much purple, but I also wear gray a lot too, so.....thanks!

eta: has anyone seen the duck blue?  would that be too light?


----------



## rx4dsoul

turtlejd said:
			
		

> Advice please!
> I think I'm going to get a medium cuir.  I have 3 little kids and lug around a lot of stuff.  Also, the kids hands aren't always the cleanest.  I'm debating between camel, burgundy and gunmetal.  Any opinions?  I haven't seen any of the colors irl.  I went down to Bloomies but they didn't have any of those colors in stock.  I'm worried the camel might be a little bit light colored.  I wear a lot of purple, so I'm not sure if burgundy would just be too much purple, but I also wear gray a lot too, so.....thanks!
> 
> eta: has anyone seen the duck blue?  would that be too light?



The duck blue is a saturated teal color...very nice, would not show wear so easily and would be perfect for your color needs


----------



## turtlejd

Thanks for your input rx4dsoul!


----------



## Jenny9788

I'm attracted by bag in TIffany BLue.


----------



## lleeooi

sherilynn67 said:


> I just put all my stuff in my new bag.   Absolutely love this size.  The leather on this color seems to be even more buttery soft.



Dear, is that under code 1630737? Medium size?


----------



## BlueLoula

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

> I really like the tote.  I should get the navy soon before its discontinued.
> 
> I was playing with my bag earlier today at church and noticed that it has faded.  Here is a pic of the inside flap compared to the rest of the bag.  I haven't noticed that fading before.  I believe the bag was the same color inside and out but I could be mistaken.



What is the name of that color ?? Its woooowwww cant find it here !!!


----------



## bonniekir

Anybody got the new blue..or have a 'live' picture of it?..Some of you descibed it as having a tealish look..I like this!


----------



## seajewel

Got a look at the new in between size yesterday. It is PERFECT. I disliked the medium, it was too bi on my frame and looked sloppy, but the new size looks amazing, and the leather is so weightless. Unfortunately this size does not come in navy and I've got my heart set on that color:/. That or a nice bright like the orange or hot pink I might consider, but I didn't like the options that were there. The SA checked and said this size does not come in navy but I'm hoping more colors will be released.. Soon.


----------



## vyvyan

dear all, what is the size of "new in" le pliage cuir?
thanks.


----------



## vyvyan

seajewel said:


> Got a look at the new in between size yesterday. It is PERFECT. I disliked the medium, it was too bi on my frame and looked sloppy, but the new size looks amazing, and the leather is so weightless. Unfortunately this size does not come in navy and I've got my heart set on that color:/. That or a nice bright like the orange or hot pink I might consider, but I didn't like the options that were there. The SA checked and said this size does not come in navy but I'm hoping more colors will be released.. Soon.


 

they dont have the new size in official website?


----------



## rx4dsoul

BlueLoula said:


> What is the name of that color ?? Its woooowwww cant find it here !!!



Turquoise , I believe.


----------



## sherilynn67

lleeooi said:


> Dear, is that under code 1630737? Medium size?


 
I'm not sure what the code is.  It is not on the website yet.


----------



## sherilynn67

vyvyan said:


> they dont have the new size in official website?


No, unfortunately they dont.  But in my previous posts, I gave the approximate measurements.  It's a little smaller then the regular tote, but in the new style. Love Love Love it!!


----------



## seajewel

sherilynn67 said:


> No, unfortunately they dont.  But in my previous posts, I gave the approximate measurements.  It's a little smaller then the regular tote, but in the new style. Love Love Love it!!



I loved it too but not the color options. If it had been available in navy I would have jumped on the new size. I ended up with a compromise.. just ordered a gently used excellent condition cyclamen cuir in small (I love that color) from a TPF'er and also a large le pliage in navy with 20% off from magnums (price matching saks). This will have to do for now! Maybe next year the le pliage cuir in-between size will come in colors I want! (COUGH, NAVY.)


----------



## a7astas13a

It's on the website already:

http://www.longchamp.com/fr/le-pliage-cuir-1515737-2-600005.html


----------



## scouts#1

Does anyone know how long the strap is on the new "medium" size handbag? Does it fit comfortably as a crossbody?  I remember some posts that some people thought the strap was a little short on the small bag. 

BTW, I checked with Magnums today to see if they were getting the new medium bag. They replied this is a Longchamp Boutique special and they won't get this bag until the spring colors. I was hoping to use a coupon!  &#128522;


----------



## sherilynn67

scouts#1 said:


> Does anyone know how long the strap is on the new "medium" size handbag? Does it fit comfortably as a crossbody?  I remember some posts that some people thought the strap was a little short on the small bag.
> 
> BTW, I checked with Magnums today to see if they were getting the new medium bag. They replied this is a Longchamp Boutique special and they won't get this bag until the spring colors. I was hoping to use a coupon!  &#128522;


I am not quite sure of the exact measurement, but I am 5'8 and I can wear mine crossbody and it is not too short.  It is longer then the small one.


----------



## wai_ling

Hi members... 
I have a question here..
it is hardly to differentiate peacock and duckblue .. 
I am confused with it. 
Anyone can please advise me??
which color more darker color??

Much appreaciate for your opinions !!


----------



## crf19

It's cute! If I were to purchase a Cuir, I would go for either the small or medium in either black or taupe.


----------



## littlerock

sherilynn67 said:


> I just put all my stuff in my new bag.   Absolutely love this size.  The leather on this color seems to be even more buttery soft.



OMG.. I love this size. What?? I'm the last to know about these things.. these days.


----------



## Ljc1234

scouts#1 said:


> BTW, I checked with Magnums today to see if they were getting the new medium bag. They replied this is a Longchamp Boutique special and they won't get this bag until the spring colors. I was hoping to use a coupon!  &#128522;



I desperately really want one of these bags in the mid size -now - but I'm in Australia.  The Longchamp website doesn't supply to Australia and Magnum doesn't have them yet.  Where can I get one of these online? Any ideas please?


----------



## Bunny Muffins

Ljc1234 said:
			
		

> I desperately really want one of these bags in the mid size -now - but I'm in Australia.  The Longchamp website doesn't supply to Australia and Magnum doesn't have them yet.  Where can I get one of these online? Any ideas please?



I would see if you could do a special order from a major store such as Bloomingdale's or Barney's.


----------



## pixiejenna

I just ordered a medium & a small. I'm thinking the small will be a better fit for my needs but I'll have to wait until I see them IRL. I'll post a comparison shot when I get them.


----------



## Ljc1234

pixiejenna said:


> I just ordered a medium & a small. I'm thinking the small will be a better fit for my needs but I'll have to wait until I see them IRL. I'll post a comparison shot when I get them.



I have the small in black. I just love this bag. It's so light and looks deceptively small. Holds a lot more than you would think including my ipad.  I'd like another one in tan but I was wondering if the medium would look too big which is why I thought this new mid size seems perfect. I'd like to know who stocks it aside from the longchamp store.

Thanks for the suggestion bunny muffins but I'm not sure if either of those places stock the new size.  I need to investigate........


----------



## pixiejenna

Ljc1234 said:


> I have the small in black. I just love this bag. It's so light and looks deceptively small. Holds a lot more than you would think including my ipad.  I'd like another one in tan but I was wondering if the medium would look too big which is why I thought this new mid size seems perfect. I'd like to know who stocks it aside from the longchamp store.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion bunny muffins but I'm not sure if either of those places stock the new size.  I need to investigate........




I don't think those stores have the new size yet. Bloomies.com just got the F/W colors a week or two ago, long after the LC stores and LC.com got them. I did score the small from saks.com they have a friends & family 20% off code running right now I also used a free shipping code as well. They don't have a tan online only black, green, and burgundy. But you could always try their online chat to find out if they have tan in a store and order via phone.


----------



## boyloveslouis

They're absolutely gorgeous! i love the le pliage bag and im also infatuated with good leather bags! these bags are especially great because they are made in france as opposed to the nylon le pliage bags which are constructed in China..


----------



## rx4dsoul

boyloveslouis said:
			
		

> They're absolutely gorgeous! i love the le pliage bag and im also infatuated with good leather bags! these bags are especially great because they are made in france as opposed to the nylon le pliage bags which are constructed in China..



Actually there Cuir Pliages that are also made in China  same quality as those made in France too.


----------



## Ljc1234

boyloveslouis said:


> They're absolutely gorgeous! i love the le pliage bag and im also infatuated with good leather bags! these bags are especially great because they are made in france as opposed to the nylon le pliage bags which are constructed in China..




Umm.    My black one is made in China.  Still gorgeous though )

Soooooo.    I've decided to buy an in between sized bag from longchamp direct using a mail forwarding service since they don't sell to Australia.  Interestingly UK longchamp works out cheaper than the US Longchamp site.


----------



## oscarlilytc

Ljc1234 said:
			
		

> Umm.    My black one is made in China.  Still gorgeous though )
> 
> Soooooo.    I've decided to buy an in between sized bag from longchamp direct using a mail forwarding service since they don't sell to Australia.  Interestingly UK longchamp works out cheaper than the US Longchamp site.



Have you tried the Hunt Leather Longchamp stores in Australia?


----------



## _mimo_

Got my new medium le pliage cuir in gun metal color. So excited to post the pics for fellow longchamp addicts.


----------



## elkington

_mimo_ said:
			
		

> Got my new medium le pliage cuir in gun metal color. So excited to post the pics for fellow longchamp addicts.



Yes please!!!  so are you happy with the size?


----------



## Ljc1234

oscarlilytc said:


> Have you tried the Hunt Leather Longchamp stores in Australia?



I have. They don't have the new size and neither does David Jones. Incidentally David jones sell the small le pliage cuir for more than AUS$1100 and the medium one for more than AUD$1200!! (Hunt leather is a lot more reasonable.) This is why I shop on the net.

Looking forward to you photos _mimo.


----------



## _mimo_

Here it is guys...

love the packaging.

















I wonder whats inside.


----------



## bonniekir

Well?..Let's all see!


----------



## _mimo_

here it is.





















the leather is sooooooo soooofffftttt and the size is perfect. 

I just hope they made the strap to be adjustable but nevertheless, its great size for myself.


----------



## rx4dsoul

_mimo_ said:
			
		

> here it is.
> 
> the leather is sooooooo soooofffftttt and the size is perfect.
> 
> I just hope they made the strap to be adjustable but nevertheless, its great size for myself.



Very nice ! Congrats


----------



## _mimo_

some more shots. Sorry but im just so happy about this bag.


----------



## Ljc1234

_mimo_ said:


> some more shots. Sorry but im just so happy about this bag.



I like it ! Just makes me want one more than ever.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## _mimo_

Ljc1234 said:


> I like it ! Just makes me want one more than ever.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



my pleasure. I want more too...


----------



## bonniekir

Oh..it's gorgeous!!  Wish hubby soon will go to France..then I'll have this colour too


----------



## doreenjoy

I still love the "original medium". I'm a big girl who likes big bags.


----------



## yanyan2

Anybody came across the medium size (new size) with long handle?


----------



## themissytots

Hello ladies

First heard about Longchamp when I noticed every other girl in town toting a Le Pliage. Though the brown leather straps and contrasting nylon body never really won me over, after seeing both a black Planètes and most recently the Pliage Cuir, I AM WON OVER. 

I'll be transiting at the Hong Kong Int'l Airport en route to Canada and I really can't wait to get these babies there. Heard they're a wee bit cheaper in HK so that's a plus. I need some advice though before spending some serious cash: 

Should I go with the black Pliage Cuir or the gunmetal grey colour? Does anyone here have the black and would you mind posting a pic or two? 

And I can't seem to find any long-handle Pliage Cuir on the Longchamp website. Any thoughts on this? 

Oh and I knew it was gonna be suicide to visit this thread because just looking at everyone's photos makes me want the bag 100000x more, hah. 

Cheers


----------



## rx4dsoul

themissytots said:
			
		

> Hello ladies
> 
> First heard about Longchamp when I noticed every other girl in town toting a Le Pliage. Though the brown leather straps and contrasting nylon body never really won me over, after seeing both a black Planètes and most recently the Pliage Cuir
> 
> Should I go with the black Pliage Cuir or the gunmetal grey colour? Does anyone here have the black and would you mind posting a pic or two
> 
> Cheers



Here you go :


----------



## themissytots

rx4dsoul said:


> Here you go :



Thanks *rx4dsoul*!


----------



## _mimo_

I got my gun metal cuir in hk. Its the same price with us before tax.


----------



## wai_ling

_mimo_ said:


> here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the leather is sooooooo soooofffftttt and the size is perfect.
> 
> I just hope they made the strap to be adjustable but nevertheless, its great size for myself.


pretty !! I like tis color


----------



## themissytots

_mimo_ said:


> I got my gun metal cuir in hk. Its the same price with us before tax.



Oh yeah USD490 thereabouts and yours looks fab!

Ah well still cheaper than the ridiculous price + retail mark-up here in Malaysia. Sigh, lucky Parisians...almost everything designer and French is cheaper there. Oh well, sod it. 

The cuir in Burgundy is also growing on me...


----------



## seajewel

rx4dsoul said:


> Here you go :



the black is beautiful! I decided to pass for now because I really wanted navy in the new size, but I could have gone for black I think. Oh well, at least it will (most likely) always be there when I decide to take the plunge!


----------



## a7astas13a

I'm also considering a new medium tote (short handle/long strap) in black or gunmetal as a stylish yet timeless mommy bag (I have a durable baby bag for daily, of course). But I'm still undecided on the color. 

I usually always drawn to black bag since I want low maintenance bag (minimal staining from water, pen, etc) & just too lazy to change handbag in-between outfits/events. However, I'm wondering if the black will be too boring in the cuir line? Also, which of the gunmetal pic is the most accurate/true to life (color-wise)? I'm hoping the gunmetal is the dark grey-almost black kind? 

I'm hoping to see side-by-side comparison pics of black & gunmetal cuir  Any opinions/feedbacks? Thank you!


----------



## rx4dsoul

a7astas13a said:


> I'm wondering if the black will be too boring in the cuir line? Also, which of the gunmetal pic is the most accurate/true to life (color-wise)? I'm hoping the gunmetal is the dark grey-almost black kind?



The hardware is silver...gives the black  bag some oomph. 
The gunmetal is a true darkish grey / steel ....but cannot be mistaken as black.


----------



## donnaoh

sandc said:


> Just recieved the tote with the long handles in burgundy. I don't love it. It's going back.  The color is okay.  It's a little darker irl than this pic


What do you not like about this bag?


----------



## donnaoh

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I really like the tote.  I should get the navy soon before its discontinued.
> 
> I was playing with my bag earlier today at church and noticed that it has faded.  Here is a pic of the inside flap compared to the rest of the bag.  I haven't noticed that fading before.  I believe the bag was the same color inside and out but I could be mistaken.


I have this bag in exactly the same colour...I am disappointed that the corners are white in colour now with just very very minimal usage. I was hoping the colour would be much more saturated. I baby all my bags and am just sad that I spent so much money on this disappointment. I have not given up on Le Pliage Cuir bags though.

Has anybody else had this issue?


----------



## sandc

donnaoh said:


> What do you not like about this bag?



Just didn't love it. The color wasn't what I was looking for and I just wasn't feeling it.


----------



## donnaoh

sandc said:


> Just didn't love it. The color wasn't what I was looking for and I just wasn't feeling it.


I like the size and the longer handles! Hopefully you will find a colour that wows you!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

donnaoh said:


> What do you not like about this bag?


Yes, what don't you like?  I like them - just wondering if the leather corners will hold up.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

donnaoh said:
			
		

> I have this bag in exactly the same colour...I am disappointed that the corners are white in colour now with just very very minimal usage. I was hoping the colour would be much more saturated. I baby all my bags and am just sad that I spent so much money on this disappointment. I have not given up on Le Pliage Cuir bags though.
> 
> Has anybody else had this issue?



I usually baby my bags but since I've had kids its hard to....I've been throwing this bag around and so far this bag has held up well. No wear or tear around the corners for me and my kids have stepped all over it.  It's usually at the bottom of their foot while in the car and once I unbuckle them from the car seat they are stomping all over it.

This bag is so convenient. I toss everything in it. I use it as a diaper and snack bag.

I really want the navy, just hoping bloomies will have it on sale.


----------



## _mimo_

Its my first time using my gun metal and i love it, its so light weight and it rocks.


----------



## _mimo_

Ow em gi! My gun metal got some water stain, im freaking out hope this fades with no markings.


----------



## sherilynn67

a7astas13a said:


> I'm also considering a new medium tote (short handle/long strap) in black or gunmetal as a stylish yet timeless mommy bag (I have a durable baby bag for daily, of course). But I'm still undecided on the color.
> 
> I usually always drawn to black bag since I want low maintenance bag (minimal staining from water, pen, etc) & just too lazy to change handbag in-between outfits/events. However, I'm wondering if the black will be too boring in the cuir line? Also, which of the gunmetal pic is the most accurate/true to life (color-wise)? I'm hoping the gunmetal is the dark grey-almost black kind?
> 
> I'm hoping to see side-by-side comparison pics of black & gunmetal cuir  Any opinions/feedbacks? Thank you!


 
I have pics posted of my medium in gunmetal.  It is hard to ge tthe true color to show in pics.  However, it is a beautiful color and I too always go with black, but I decided to go with the gunmetal as it will go with everything and also it really makes the bag pop more then black.  It's not grey but it is not a charcoal either.  It's inbetween.


----------



## pixiejenna

Here are some small & medium comparison pics. The small size fits all my stuff with room to spare however I didn't like how it looked with stuff in it it just didn't sit/look right. The medium is pretty big, too big for my needs but it did look better with stuff in it vs. the small. Unfortunately they will both be going back.
















Here's the small full of my stuff





Here's the medium full of my stuff


----------



## rx4dsoul

pixiejenna said:
			
		

> Here are some small & medium comparison pics. The small size fits all my stuff with room to spare however I didn't like how it looked with stuff in it it just didn't sit/look right. The medium is pretty big, too big for my needs but it did look better with stuff in it vs. the small. Unfortunately they will both be going back.
> 
> Here's the small full of my stuff
> 
> Here's the medium full of my stuff



Why are they going back ?


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn't like them. As much as I love soft smooshy leather they are too smooshy I'd like a tad more structure to the design. As much as I like the leather on them the style isn't doing it for me. If they come out with a new style in this line I will definitely check it out. I like the look of the tote but it is way too big for my needs.


----------



## rx4dsoul

pixiejenna said:


> I didn't like them. As much as I love soft smooshy leather they are too smooshy I'd like a tad more structure to the design. As much as I like the leather on them the style isn't doing it for me. If they come out with a new style in this line I will definitely check it out. I like the look of the tote but it is way too big for my needs.



Ah...perhaps you might find lovely colors next season? and perhaps you might like the LM Cuir better than the Le Pliage Cuir. It has definitely more structure and substance . 
These photos are from baghagdiaries.com


----------



## donnaoh

rx4dsoul said:


> Ah...perhaps you might find lovely colors next season? and perhaps you might like the LM Cuir better than the Le Pliage Cuir. It has definitely more structure and substance .
> These photos are from baghagdiaries.com


Lovely!


----------



## pixiejenna

Oooh I'll have to check those out when they come out. I have been eyeing the dark red tote in this line online but still want to see it IRL first.


----------



## _mimo_

rx4dsoul said:


> Ah...perhaps you might find lovely colors next season? and perhaps you might like the LM Cuir better than the Le Pliage Cuir. It has definitely more structure and substance .
> These photos are from baghagdiaries.com



 Love the Cuir line of Longchamp

Off-topic:

I just realized, why there's no dedicated Longchamp section in the PF?


----------



## aqualily

Just bought this baby yesterday. i was planning to buy it in HK later but when i asked the HK airport store, they dont have the pliage cuir , out of stock! So i decided to buy it in Longchamp store in Beijing. They still have many of cuir in stock. Love the leather and the color.


----------



## _mimo_

aqualily said:
			
		

> Just bought this baby yesterday. i was planning to buy it in HK later but when i asked the HK airport store, they dont have the pliage cuir , out of stock! So i decided to buy it in Longchamp store in Beijing. They still have many of cuir in stock. Love the leather and the color.



Gorgeous bag! I also bought mine in hk also but in central store. Lots of variety in there as well as in flagship store in canton road. Longchamp in hkia doesnt have a good line available.


----------



## aqualily

_mimo_ said:


> Gorgeous bag! I also bought mine in hk also but in central store. Lots of variety in there as well as in flagship store in canton road. Longchamp in hkia doesnt have a good line available.



What color did u buy? well, longchamp in china's store is more expensive than in HK though but i dont have any regret since Longchamp HKIA doesnt have what i want. hehehehe


----------



## _mimo_

aqualily said:
			
		

> What color did u buy? well, longchamp in china's store is more expensive than in HK though but i dont have any regret since Longchamp HKIA doesnt have what i want. hehehehe



I have it in gun metal. Love to have another cuir in different color.


----------



## aqualily

_mimo_ said:


> I have it in gun metal. Love to have another cuir in different color.



Gorgeous! me too!!!


----------



## itsuko

Even though I do think all of these colours look quite lovely, somehow I would still go for a more conservative colour - black...  The dark blue in another le pilage(1899542) looks quite stunning, which I would favour over black...


----------



## _mimo_

itsuko said:


> Even though I do think all of these colours look quite lovely, somehow I would still go for a more conservative colour - black...  The dark blue in another le pilage(1899542) looks quite stunning, which I would favour over black...



You can never go wrong with black.  but sometimes, its fun to have some vibrant colors just for a change.

Black will stay forever.


----------



## navo66

I just received my burgundy in small ( cuir crossbody ) . The colour is a bit darker than I expected but it is growing on me , but I am still a bit unsure , got it on sale during the bloomies F&F and an additional 15% off ( had a code ) . Should I keep it ? confused , they also did not send me a dust bag !


----------



## aqualily

navo66 said:
			
		

> I just received my burgundy in small ( cuir crossbody ) . The colour is a bit darker than I expected but it is growing on me , but I am still a bit unsure , got it on sale during the bloomies F&F and an additional 15% off ( had a code ) . Should I keep it ? confused , they also did not send me a dust bag !



The burgundy color is lovely! I was in dilemma between red and burgundy coz these 2 are lovely. I chose red since i want a brighter color. If you like it then keep it


----------



## rx4dsoul

navo66 said:


> I just received my burgundy in small ( cuir crossbody ) . The colour is a bit darker than I expected but it is growing on me , but I am still a bit unsure , got it on sale during the bloomies F&F and an additional 15% off ( had a code ) . Should I keep it ? confused , they also did not send me a dust bag !



?What? No dust bag!?! They took off 15% together with the dustbag!!! 

Bag twinnies there . It's a versatile color for me though...IMO one can wear it with blacks, greys, browns, purples, light greens (if you are experimental), beige, whites...hhmnn...what else


----------



## _mimo_

navo66 said:


> I just received my burgundy in small ( cuir crossbody ) . The colour is a bit darker than I expected but it is growing on me , but I am still a bit unsure , got it on sale during the bloomies F&F and an additional 15% off ( had a code ) . Should I keep it ? confused , they also did not send me a dust bag !



If you worry about the darker color, don't worry it'll fade the more you use it. If its the dustbag, for me, I wont store my Cuir folded in the dustbag so I wont actually need 1. Nevertheless, Its a keeper for me but its still your choice.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

navo66 said:


> I just received my burgundy in small ( cuir crossbody ) . The colour is a bit darker than I expected but it is growing on me , but I am still a bit unsure , got it on sale during the bloomies F&F and an additional 15% off ( had a code ) . Should I keep it ? confused , they also did not send me a dust bag !


I personallyagree with the post that the burgundy goes with everything just about and is just more exciting than  black unless of course you don't own a black bag!  Have fun with it!  I often have to sit on it for a bit and if I'm not dying to use it, then back it goes!


----------



## cheapmommy

navo66 said:


> I just received my burgundy in small ( cuir crossbody ) . The colour is a bit darker than I expected but it is growing on me , but I am still a bit unsure , got it on sale during the bloomies F&F and an additional 15% off ( had a code ) . Should I keep it ? confused , they also did not send me a dust bag !


 
I found with Bloomies that the stores don't have the dust bags.  The SA in my local Bloomies told me that they do not have dust bags and I made her look in the back for one.  When they come from the warehouse, they have dust bags.

After the sale, in store, I was able to exchange for a different color and they will honor the sale price.  So if you are near a store that carries the bag maybe you can check out the colors and get a different one if you are not happy with the burgundy or they can order one for you at the sale price.


----------



## navo66

I contacted bloomies for the dust bag and they are sending me one 

The colour is kind of growing on me , I wear a lot of black, grey , navy ( cool colours ) and it will go well with these , I like the purple undertones


----------



## navo66

Oh yes , I got it for 35% off during F&F and an additional 15% with a code I had


----------



## plain.jane

I bought a small one in green. I don't the exact name but will try to find out.

However, I find it quite cumbersome when I carry it especially when I use the long strap - it's even harder to unzip/zip because it's slouchy, and when I can zip it - the flap is in the way.


----------



## plain.jane

it's this color ! 


_mimo_ said:


> here it is.
> 
> http://i813.photobucket.com/albums/zz52/space_invader123/IMG_1847-1.jpg
> 
> the leather is sooooooo soooofffftttt and the size is perfect.
> 
> I just hope they made the strap to be adjustable but nevertheless, its great size for myself.


----------



## _mimo_

My gun metal @ work. I made a base shaper from card boards in the office. It shapes my gun metal very well.


----------



## _mimo_

plain.jane said:
			
		

> I bought a small one in green. I don't the exact name but will try to find out.
> 
> However, I find it quite cumbersome when I carry it especially when I use the long strap - it's even harder to unzip/zip because it's slouchy, and when I can zip it - the flap is in the way.



This my problem too! What i do is leave it unzip.


----------



## vievie

Does anyone know Lm Cuir is it the same as Le cuir ? How much is it for  LM cuir ? Is it out already ?


----------



## doreenjoy

_mimo_ said:
			
		

> This my problem too! What i do is leave it unzip.



me too. I only zip mine up when I'm going to be on the bus & think somebody might reach in.


----------



## Ljc1234

plain.jane said:


> I bought a small one in green. I don't the exact name but will try to find out.
> 
> However, I find it quite cumbersome when I carry it especially when I use the long strap - it's even harder to unzip/zip because it's slouchy, and when I can zip it - the flap is in the way.



Thats the problem when the leather is so soft. I press the flap closed and use the zip when I want to be extra secure. But on the plus soft, the softness of the leather makes the bag look small when actually it can hold a LOT.


----------



## rx4dsoul

plain.jane said:
			
		

> I bought a small one in green. I don't the exact name but will try to find out.
> 
> However, I find it quite cumbersome when I carry it especially when I use the long strap - it's even harder to unzip/zip because it's slouchy, and when I can zip it - the flap is in the way.



Fir is the official color, I believe.


----------



## _mimo_

What product do you use to clean/remove the stain in your cuir bag?


----------



## pakyooh

Barely got the chance to see one in person and I fell for it like a sucker.
Gun Metal


----------



## Ljc1234

pakyooh said:


> Barely got the chance to see one in person and I fell for it like a sucker.
> Gun Metal



Nice! 

Finally received my in between sized camel bag.  Its one size up from the small and smaller than the medium.  Only available from the Longchamp boutique so I used a UK mail box and had it purchased and delivered to me. Still getting used to the colour. i wanted something a bit lighter in colour for summer and i already have a gazillion black bags. It's a very rich caramel colour. And the  size is perfect!  Holds exactly the same as my small sized bag but doesn't look as full. I really love it.


----------



## LittleGinnie

small colourful ones would be nice, but $400 for it??? i would probably add some money in and get something else :S


----------



## bleachedrukia

rx4dsoul said:


> Ah...perhaps you might find lovely colors next season? and perhaps you might like the LM Cuir better than the Le Pliage Cuir. It has definitely more structure and substance .
> These photos are from baghagdiaries.com



Aaaah! Even prettier than the le pliage! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## bleachedrukia

a7astas13a said:


> It's on the website already:
> 
> http://www.longchamp.com/fr/le-pliage-cuir-1515737-2-600005.html



Hmm, I don't see the inbetween new size on the website. Anyone have any additional info on the new size? Also, pricing?


----------



## Ljc1234

bleachedrukia said:


> Hmm, I don't see the inbetween new size on the website. Anyone have any additional info on the new size? Also, pricing?



http://www.longchamp.com/gb/le-pliage-cuir-women-10176.html

It's the second smallest listed on their website (the example on the website is the red one). Size 32x28x17cm, (12.5x11x6.75 in) £345. The old medium is £365, 40x31x18cm


----------



## mercylurkergirl

I so wished I had not opened this thread.  I *just* got back from Paris (hello, Longchamp Outlet at Val D'Europe!) and picked up some nylon Le Pliages.  

Now I'm drooling over the all leather Gun Metal Cuir.  
Sigh!


----------



## Shoppershop

mercylurkergirl said:


> I so wished I had not opened this thread.  I *just* got back from Paris (hello, Longchamp Outlet at Val D'Europe!) and picked up some nylon Le Pliages.
> 
> Now I'm drooling over the all leather Gun Metal Cuir.
> Sigh!



How big is the discount in the outlet? Are the collection updated?


----------



## sparkle7

Shoppershop said:


> How big is the discount in the outlet? Are the collection updated?


I'm curious as well about the discount as I will be in Paris next month.


----------



## Sobranies

sparkle7 said:


> I'm curious as well about the discount as I will be in Paris next month.



Second that! I'm visiting Paris's outlet mall this month, the one near Disneyland. Did anyone see any Le Pliage Cuir in the outlets? If so what's the price points and what colours were available?


----------



## mercylurkergirl

Sobranies said:


> Second that! I'm visiting Paris's outlet mall this month, the one near Disneyland. Did anyone see any Le Pliage Cuir in the outlets? If so what's the price points and what colours were available?



That's the one I was at - I also picked one up at Duty Free at CDG.

I'll have to dig out my receipt, but the discount was fairly good.  I think I calculated for the bags I would have spent around $500 and I paid a little over $200.  I was also able to get an additional 10% using a coupon from the Outlet Center's brochure, which was cool!

The colors seemed to match the Spring-y colors: a lot of orange, fuchsia, duck blue and navy.

I didn't notice any of the Cuirs, but they weren't on my radar.  I was looking for a Le Pliage Nylon to act as a work tote bag, so that was my focus.  
If I had only known.


----------



## bagmegood

Ljc1234 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Finally received my in between sized camel bag.  Its one size up from the small and smaller than the medium.  Only available from the Longchamp boutique so I used a UK mail box and had it purchased and delivered to me. Still getting used to the colour. i wanted something a bit lighter in colour for summer and i already have a gazillion black bags. It's a very rich caramel colour. And the  size is perfect!  Holds exactly the same as my small sized bag but doesn't look as full. I really love it.



Hi...I'm a new member and like you, I love Longchamp. 
Congratulations on your new size camel bag! I ordered the exact same one and someone is going to hand carry it straight to me from a longchamp boutique in Paris. It'll be here around the 20th and hopefully I will be able to post some pictures of it here..

How do you like the bag so far? Can you post pictures and maybe some fabulous mod shots?  I can't wait till mine arrives!!


----------



## Ljc1234

bagmegood said:


> Hi...I'm a new member and like you, I love Longchamp.
> Congratulations on your new size camel bag! I ordered the exact same one and someone is going to hand carry it straight to me from a longchamp boutique in Paris. It'll be here around the 20th and hopefully I will be able to post some pictures of it here..
> 
> How do you like the bag so far? Can you post pictures and maybe some fabulous mod shots?  I can't wait till mine arrives!!



I love them. I use the small black one for work. Its so practical, light as a feather and holds heaps. Some people might prefer something more structured or with more buckles etc but I love its simplicity. Its a very classy bag. I haven't used the camel one yet but I intend to use it more on weekends and for travel when I need to carry more.  

Here's some comparison photos.


----------



## _mimo_

Ljc1234 said:


> I love them. I use the small black one for work. Its so practical, light as a feather and holds heaps. Some people might prefer something more structured or with more buckles etc but I love its simplicity. Its a very classy bag. I haven't used the camel one yet but I intend to use it more on weekends and for travel when I need to carry more.
> 
> Here's some comparison photos.



Love the Camel Cuir.


----------



## bagmegood

Ljc1234 said:


> I love them. I use the small black one for work. Its so practical, light as a feather and holds heaps. Some people might prefer something more structured or with more buckles etc but I love its simplicity. Its a very classy bag. I haven't used the camel one yet but I intend to use it more on weekends and for travel when I need to carry more.
> 
> Here's some comparison photos.



Wow!!! They look amazing!!! Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!! 
For me, le pliage cuir line is a Godsent as I'm not into structured handbags and I love love soft leather! The fact that they're lightweight and gorgeous are additional bonuses..They're perfect! 

The small one looks big in this photo..and I thought it was Gunmetal instead of black. I can see that this bag is popular with you because it just screams 'pick me up!'...  

If I'm happy with my incoming camel pliage cuir, I will consider looking far and wide for a small size one in dark color as my next purchase. maybe gunmetal or navy. 

Thanks for posting the pics!!


----------



## scouts#1

Ljc1234 said:
			
		

> I love them. I use the small black one for work. Its so practical, light as a feather and holds heaps. Some people might prefer something more structured or with more buckles etc but I love its simplicity. Its a very classy bag. I haven't used the camel one yet but I intend to use it more on weekends and for travel when I need to carry more.
> 
> Here's some comparison photos.



Sorry if I missed this, but what sizes are your bags?  I am still deciding what size I want to order - torn between the new medium and old medium size. Thanks. 

Your bags are gorgeous by the way!!


----------



## pakyooh

Gorge!

Here's the gun metal.









Ljc1234 said:


> I love them. I use the small black one for work. Its so practical, light as a feather and holds heaps. Some people might prefer something more structured or with more buckles etc but I love its simplicity. Its a very classy bag. I haven't used the camel one yet but I intend to use it more on weekends and for travel when I need to carry more.
> 
> Here's some comparison photos.


----------



## Ljc1234

scouts#1 said:


> Sorry if I missed this, but what sizes are your bags?  I am still deciding what size I want to order - torn between the new medium and old medium size. Thanks.
> 
> Your bags are gorgeous by the way!!



The black one is small and the camel one is the new medium. The old medium seemed too big for every day use to me...its more like a travel bag or weekend bag ........but the new medium is perfect. 



Love the gun metal by the way. I'm a big fan of the black bag and this is a nice alternative.


----------



## sana168

pls tell coz i find the medium too big for me but am afraid my ipad can not fit into it, of course aside from other things like wallet/keys ...

sorry pls delete this post, i think it was answered-yes.


----------



## aqualily

Sadly, i'm gonna sell my red cuir, been with her for 2 weeks but there's no love for it. its a beautiful color but just no love for her T_T 

i'm gonna use the money to fund the other bag...


----------



## _mimo_

aqualily said:
			
		

> Sadly, i'm gonna sell my red cuir, been with her for 2 weeks but there's no love for it. its a beautiful color but just no love for her T_T
> 
> i'm gonna use the money to fund the other bag...



Aw! Thats sad. Hope you find a bag that will suit your need.


----------



## aqualily

_mimo_ said:
			
		

> Aw! Thats sad. Hope you find a bag that will suit your need.



thank you  i am, i found what i want, hehehe ...


----------



## mercylurkergirl

Stopped at the store in South Coast Plaza today (Costa Mesa, Ca) to check out the bags - mine should arrive tomorrow afternoon.

I can't believe how soft and light they are!


----------



## seajewel

Waiting to hear about the navy in between size coming to the store. I think I'll get one. It's not really in the budget right now but I love it..


----------



## scouts#1

I just rec'd the new medium in the mail today. What a gorgeous bag!  However, I feel like the strap to wear it cross body is just too short!  Anyone else have the same problem and what have you done about it?  Does anyone have the new medium and old medium to measure and compare the length of the strap?  I love the size of the new medium and I'm afraid the next size up will be too long


----------



## _mimo_

scouts#1 said:


> I just rec'd the new medium in the mail today. What a gorgeous bag!  However, I feel like the strap to wear it cross body is just too short!  Anyone else have the same problem and what have you done about it?  Does anyone have the new medium and old medium to measure and compare the length of the strap?  I love the size of the new medium and I'm afraid the next size up will be too long



nice. congrats on your new Cuir.  What color did you get? re: the strap, I barely use it but I hope they made it adjustable but nevertheless, Cuir is a gorgeous bag with very soft leather.


----------



## Ljc1234

scouts#1 said:


> I just rec'd the new medium in the mail today. What a gorgeous bag!  However, I feel like the strap to wear it cross body is just too short!  Anyone else have the same problem and what have you done about it?  Does anyone have the new medium and old medium to measure and compare the length of the strap?  I love the size of the new medium and I'm afraid the next size up will be too long



I have the new medium and I agree with you that it may be a tad too short to be worn cross body. I've tested the old medium in the shop and because of the size of the bag it can definitely be worn cross body. But it's a big bag. In an emergency, if you need both hands, and don't want the bag in the way, I think you can get away with wearing the new medium cross body but it looks better hanging off the shoulder.  I use my shoulder strap half the time and hanging off my arm the rest of the time.


----------



## scouts#1

Ljc1234 said:
			
		

> I have the new medium and I agree with you that it may be a tad too short to be worn cross body. I've tested the old medium in the shop and because of the size of the bag it can definitely be worn cross body. But it's a big bag. In an emergency, if you need both hands, and don't want the bag in the way, I think you can get away with wearing the new medium cross body but it looks better hanging off the shoulder.  I use my shoulder strap half the time and hanging off my arm the rest of the time.



Thanks for the feedback ladies.  I got the bag in black and it is gorgeous, I was just really hoping to be able to wear it cross body.  If only I could swap the strap with the longer strap of the larger bag. &#128521;

I have the tote with the long handles in natural, so I was hoping for a new look.  May have to return this bag and just get the bigger bag.


----------



## Sobranies

mercylurkergirl said:


> That's the one I was at - I also picked one up at Duty Free at CDG.
> 
> I'll have to dig out my receipt, but the discount was fairly good.  I think I calculated for the bags I would have spent around $500 and I paid a little over $200.  I was also able to get an additional 10% using a coupon from the Outlet Center's brochure, which was cool!
> 
> The colors seemed to match the Spring-y colors: a lot of orange, fuchsia, duck blue and navy.
> 
> I didn't notice any of the Cuirs, but they weren't on my radar.  I was looking for a Le Pliage Nylon to act as a work tote bag, so that was my focus.
> If I had only known.



I've gotten a Cuir in the new medium size from a regular Longchamp store in Paris, the price & VAT refund is too much to resist! But I'll be keeping an eye out for it at the outlet stores though, keep you posted


----------



## morejunkny

Sobranies said:
			
		

> I've gotten a Cuir in the new medium size from a regular Longchamp store in Paris, the price & VAT refund is too much to resist! But I'll be keeping an eye out for it at the outlet stores though, keep you posted



How much does it come to after the VAT refund? What color did you get?


----------



## ami kio

FWIW, duty free stores seem to carry the medium size now for ~US$540.

Sadly, it turns out that my old medium duck blue bag is on the dry side.    I touched the Cuirs on display in another shop, and they're much more supple than mine.  I want to do a heavy duty conditioning of my bag to soften the leather.  Any suggestions on what to use?  I would get LovinMyBags, but they don't sell the new Delicate conditioner alone -- you have to buy a set.  I have Apple Garde Leather cleaner, but I think that it lifted a bit of color when I used it on my BV bag.


----------



## mercylurkergirl

Sobranies said:


> I've gotten a Cuir in the new medium size from a regular Longchamp store in Paris, the price & VAT refund is too much to resist! But I'll be keeping an eye out for it at the outlet stores though, keep you posted



Yay for enabling!  

(My Cuir just arrived from Bloomingdales...I just keep petting it and sighing.  Someday I'll actually use it.  )


----------



## Sobranies

morejunkny said:


> How much does it come to after the VAT refund? What color did you get?



350 euros, the VAT refund is 12%. I got a black one, going to rough it out with this bag so I'm playing safe


----------



## Sobranies

mercylurkergirl said:


> Yay for enabling!
> 
> (My Cuir just arrived from Bloomingdales...I just keep petting it and sighing.  Someday I'll actually use it.  )



Reveals and modelling shots are in order  I love the touch and smell of new leather!


----------



## doreenjoy

ami kio said:
			
		

> I want to do a heavy duty conditioning of my bag to soften the leather.  Any suggestions on what to use?  I would get LovinMyBags, but they don't sell the new Delicate conditioner alone -- you have to buy a set.



I'd try to find a lambskin leather conditioner of any brand


----------



## mercylurkergirl

Sobranies said:


> Reveals and modelling shots are in order  I love the touch and smell of new leather!



Oh, there will probably be one this weekend.  So far all I've done, besides touch, is show it off at work.  Hee!


----------



## l.karljohan

Hi all, I just brought a medium black cuir in the last week. How do you all maintain your cuir bags? Thanks.


----------



## turtlejd

pakyooh said:


> Gorge!
> 
> Here's the gun metal.



 Wow, that's gorgeous!


----------



## pakyooh

Thanks!



turtlejd said:


> Wow, that's gorgeous!


----------



## kucingmeowmeow

i fall in love with this too but here in my country its quite expensive...so just wait for my trip to paris....=_=


----------



## PurseHorse

Not much chatter lately about the gorgeous leather Le Cuir- Anyone getting one of these for Christmas?

I treated myself to a small fir green one yesterday- (Christmas present to myself

SA showed me the catalog with some of the new Spring colors.
Coming are a new orange, yellow and a light sandy taupe color.

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## scouts#1

I gave the large black handbag to myself for Christmas too!  I just love this line!  I have the tote with long handles in natural and now the handbag in black.  I really like the handbag better.  More versatile and comfortable to carry.  The leather is so yummy on both bags.  I hope I'm not too tempted by the new Spring colors!  &#128521;

Happy Holidays to everyone.


----------



## Colonia

Hi Ladies,

I am a Newbie and a huge Longchamp fan  and purchased a small navy cuir last month in Germany.

I would love to post a picture but don't know how it works.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

I saw this bag at Bloomies and felt it looked cheap.  Just my opinion.  I much prefer the nylon, especially with so many colors to chose from.  I have chocolate brown, which gives an otherwise simple nylon bag an air of elegance.


----------



## faustinacat

I ordered the tote in black and chocolate from Harrods the other day. It's half price in the sale - I guess because they're discontinuing that size. I'm in two minds about the leather versions, but I need to replace my taupe nylon one and it's now or never to try a leather one! They still have some left on the website if anyone's interested - they are £179


----------



## Mariapia

Colonia said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am a Newbie and a huge Longchamp fan  and purchased a small navy cuir last month in Germany.
> 
> I would love to post a picture but don't know how it works.



Go to the bottom of the Home page.
You'll find the TPF resource center.
Click on " Frequently asked questions"
Vlad explains everything....


----------



## elkington

:useless:


----------



## Rikko_8

Been debating getting this bag or another mbmj since both brands have great leather.

Could someone please tell me if the Le pliage cuir stands up shape wise by itself if u carry it on your shoulder instead of cross body?  I.e.  if I remove the cross body strap, will the corners of the bag stay up so that it looks like the regular Le pliage shape or does it still sag down?  Thank you!!


----------



## fallfromgrace

Ljc1234 said:


> I love them. I use the small black one for work. Its so practical, light as a feather and holds heaps. Some people might prefer something more structured or with more buckles etc but I love its simplicity. Its a very classy bag. I haven't used the camel one yet but I intend to use it more on weekends and for travel when I need to carry more.
> 
> Here's some comparison photos.



Thanks for the review. I am looking for a work bag and the black one looks good. Definitely gives me something to think about


----------



## _mimo_

Rikko_8 said:


> Been debating getting this bag or another mbmj since both brands have great leather.
> 
> Could someone please tell me if the Le pliage cuir stands up shape wise by itself if u carry it on your shoulder instead of cross body?  I.e.  if I remove the cross body strap, will the corners of the bag stay up so that it looks like the regular Le pliage shape or does it still sag down?  Thank you!!



My gun metal sags a little, maybe bacause of the metal hole.

sorry for the crappy pic of my gun metal.


----------



## Rikko_8

_mimo_ said:


> My gun metal sags a little, maybe bacause of the metal hole.
> 
> sorry for the crappy pic of my gun metal.



Thanks so much for the pic and your bag is lovely ). Very subtle and classy!


----------



## _mimo_

OFF TOPIC:

Hey ladies! Lets petition to have a lonchamp sub-forum for our convinience tracking all lonchamp related threads.

Just visit this link to cast your vote and be heard!

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/longchamp-490703-6.html


----------



## doreenjoy

_mimo_ said:


> OFF TOPIC:
> 
> Hey ladies! Lets petition to have a lonchamp sub-forum for our convinience tracking all lonchamp related threads.
> 
> Just visit this link to cast your vote and be heard!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/longchamp-490703-6.html



Done! 

bumpity bump bump


----------



## gix2lee

Hello  Does anyone know if Longchamp has discontinued the navy cuir? Their web site does not show the Le Pliage Cuir available in navy. I've just recently been exposed to the Cuir line and I really like the pics of the navy posted on this thread. I haven't had a chance to go to a Longchamp store to find out. Also, how big is the large Cuir compared to the nylon Pliage. I've read the dimensions and it seems like the large Cuir is comparable to the nylon travel version. Could I be right with that assumption? Also, I am 5'3", 100 lbs. I own the nylon Le Pliage in large (both long and short handles) and am fine with the size, especially when it sags a bit. Any thoughts, advice or suggestion from all you experienced Longchamp ladies (and maybe even gents since Josh Duhamel has one ) would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Nuberg28

gix2lee said:
			
		

> Hello  Does anyone know if Longchamp has discontinued the navy cuir? Their web site does not show the Le Pliage Cuir available in navy. I've just recently been exposed to the Cuir line and I really like the pics of the navy posted on this thread. I haven't had a chance to go to a Longchamp store to find out. Also, how big is the large Cuir compared to the nylon Pliage. I've read the dimensions and it seems like the large Cuir is comparable to the nylon travel version. Could I be right with that assumption? Also, I am 5'3", 100 lbs. I own the nylon Le Pliage in large (both long and short handles) and am fine with the size, especially when it sags a bit. Any thoughts, advice or suggestion from all you experienced Longchamp ladies (and maybe even gents since Josh Duhamel has one ) would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!



After months of searching I finally found the small Cuir in navy on the Bloomingdales website! It arrived last Tuesday and I couldn't be happier...exactly what I was hoping for; a lovely deep navy almost appearing black in some lights. A quick search shows they still have the Cuir tote in navy available. I am not sure what style you are looking at. I am 5'2 110lbs and the small size was perfect for me. I tried the medium and large and they were too large for me, but it depends on you and how you like your bags and what you plan to use them for. Good luck!


----------



## faustinacat

I'm 5'4" and around the same weight as you, and I just recently bought two of the large le pliage cuirs. I did mean to choose one of them and send the other back, but I love them so much I've kept both!

The large one with long handles is the size I have and it is exactly the same size as the nylon large totes. Perfect size for me - not too big at all, but I do like big bags. It's incredibly lightweight. Hope that helps : )


----------



## Colonia

Finally here is a pic of my beauty 
It is the small cuir in marine blue ( I think the english name is navy blue).
I lover her so much.


----------



## singleladies

starlitgrove said:


> Hi everyone! Longchamp launched these Le Pliage in leather, the Le Pliage Cuir. I'm thinking of getting one for casual weekends, but undecided on the color. My top choices are orange, natural, and taupe.
> 
> Your thoughts on the bags and colors?
> 
> Links:
> http://www.longchamp.com/en/le-pliage-cuir-women-255.html
> http://msglitzy.com/2012/01/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-the-famous-folding-bag-in-leather/


Natural is always my option. Goes with more


----------



## singleladies

Colonia said:


> Finally here is a pic of my beauty
> It is the small cuir in marine blue ( I think the english name is navy blue).
> I lover her so much.


That is beauutiful


----------



## singleladies

_mimo_ said:


> My gun metal sags a little, maybe bacause of the metal hole.
> 
> sorry for the crappy pic of my gun metal.


I think bags actually looks pretty nice when they sag. Especially lv monogram speedy


----------



## SkyBlueDay

_"Oh where of where has our little Rere gone..."_ I was wondering.. and my question has been answered!

I was in Sydney last week, and saw Le Pliage Cuir... I'd been wondering if Longchamp would ever do that style in leather, as - like Rere, I'm a leather-freak.

So, umming and ahhing between the Sapin (amazing Forest Green), the Gunmetal and the Canard (like the Balenciaga Canard), I fell upon this thread, saw Rere's photos, heard her "Aria for Le Pliage", and immediately wandered into the Perth Hunt Leather store to feel them again.

I left with the store with the Gunmetal in the Medium, worrying about whether I should have bought the next size up.

On returning home, I cannot believe how much I could fit into this size up from the smallest size: the usual suspects of wallet, phone, key-pouch and sunglasses, followed by... three pouches - each the size of the Balanciaga Make-Up; a magazine; a book; another book (just because I wanted to see how much it would fit without exploding); a scarf; a water bottle; and - finally - my mid-weight leather biker jacket. And the bag still managed to zip up without any strain on the zip, with the little corners still sagging slightly with some leftover space. 

Unbelievable.

Then, when emptied of everything but what I would take out at night - keys, wallet and book (because you never know when you are going to get caught out waiting... and I still haven't switched to e-books), the bag simply dro-o-o-o-ps to perfection.

It's so capacious as a travel bag or work bag, and looks gorgeous when there is next to nothing in it.

I am officially in love with this leather version of an old Longchamp favourite... and it's completely satisfied my three-year-long desire to own a Balenciaga Maxi Twiggy in Anthracite at a fraction of the cost.

Coming from the same place as Rere, I've had to forgo my passion for heavily distressed leather, but this hasn't been too hard with the incredible softness of the Longchamp Le Pliage leather .

I think I am going to go back for the Sapin or the Natural - I just adore the the Le Pliage Cuir. It's a great leather bag for a pretty good price with excellent workmanship... very happy indeed!


----------



## REREsaurus

SBD - How did I know to check tpf today? I haven't been on for ages and yet today, I felt like something was calling to me. It was you! 

Lets talk Cuir. I love mine. My favorite is my Navy from the first season, a deep dark blue that look almost black. It has the thickest leather of them all and even a little distressing, if you can believe that.

I like your choices as to what color to get next. I love the Sapin as it reminds me of a darker and richer Balenciaga Sapin green. I already have a dark Khaki Givenchy Antigona so thats why I didn't get the Sapin.

Gun Metal - adore the gun metal! Its an interesting gray, even for a gray that doesn't have that many undertones. You and I are used to the likes of Anthracite. Gun metal is refreshing for me.

Canard - so nice! Soooo nice for a duck blue! I have to admit that I don't do brighter blue bags but this one has a perfect mixture of green and blue. Careful though. I have seen some with incredible leather and some with nasty skin. Canard should be chosen in person if at all possible.

Natural - can't go wrong with Natural. I like the first season's Natural more than this seasons Camel/Caramel since I think this seasons is a bit too "orangey." The first season's Natural is like 05 Caramel, maybe a little cooler in tone.

My point is...

That you can't go wrong. 

Good to see you here, my darling!



SkyBlueDay said:


> _"Oh where of where has our little Rere gone..."_ I was wondering.. and my question has been answered!
> 
> I was in Sydney last week, and saw Le Pliage Cuir... I'd been wondering if Longchamp would ever do that style in leather, as - like Rere, I'm a leather-freak.
> 
> So, umming and ahhing between the Sapin (amazing Forest Green), the Gunmetal and the Canard (like the Balenciaga Canard), I fell upon this thread, saw Rere's photos, heard her "Aria for Le Pliage", and immediately wandered into the Perth Hunt Leather store to feel them again.
> 
> I left with the store with the Gunmetal in the Medium, worrying about whether I should have bought the next size up.
> 
> On returning home, I cannot believe how much I could fit into this size up from the smallest size: the usual suspects of wallet, phone, key-pouch and sunglasses, followed by... three pouches - each the size of the Balanciaga Make-Up; a magazine; a book; another book (just because I wanted to see how much it would fit without exploding); a scarf; a water bottle; and - finally - my mid-weight leather biker jacket. And the bag still managed to zip up without any strain on the zip, with the little corners still sagging slightly with some leftover space.
> 
> Unbelievable.
> 
> Then, when emptied of everything but what I would take out at night - keys, wallet and book (because you never know when you are going to get caught out waiting... and I still haven't switched to e-books), the bag simply dro-o-o-o-ps to perfection.
> 
> It's so capacious as a travel bag or work bag, and looks gorgeous when there is next to nothing in it.
> 
> I am officially in love with this leather version of an old Longchamp favourite... and it's completely satisfied my three-year-long desire to own a Balenciaga Maxi Twiggy in Anthracite at a fraction of the cost.
> 
> Coming from the same place as Rere, I've had to forgo my passion for heavily distressed leather, but this hasn't been too hard with the incredible softness of the Longchamp Le Pliage leather .
> 
> I think I am going to go back for the Sapin or the Natural - I just adore the the Le Pliage Cuir. It's a great leather bag for a pretty good price with excellent workmanship... very happy indeed!


----------



## elkington

gix2lee said:


> Hello  Does anyone know if Longchamp has discontinued the navy cuir? Their web site does not show the Le Pliage Cuir available in navy. I've just recently been exposed to the Cuir line and I really like the pics of the navy posted on this thread. I haven't had a chance to go to a Longchamp store to find out. Also, how big is the large Cuir compared to the nylon Pliage. I've read the dimensions and it seems like the large Cuir is comparable to the nylon travel version. Could I be right with that assumption? Also, I am 5'3", 100 lbs. I own the nylon Le Pliage in large (both long and short handles) and am fine with the size, especially when it sags a bit. Any thoughts, advice or suggestion from all you experienced Longchamp ladies (and maybe even gents since Josh Duhamel has one ) would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!



if you look at the longchamp website they seem to bring the navy cuir back for spring! I don't know if it's the exact same shade of navy as the old one, but there will be a navy bag again


----------



## seajewel

ooh new spring colors including a navy! It looks lighter than the old navy though. The old navy was PERFECT, so beautiful, if only it had been available in the in-between size. I got a call from the boutique about navy coming in next week but I won't be able to go see it for another month or so.


----------



## angelicjulie

i would imagine the leather will have to be fairly thin to be able to fold up as easily as the nylon version - has anyone used one and folded it back up that can confirm what it's like in use?


----------



## misstrine85

Anyone know where this can be bought online in Europe?


----------



## schmurse

I'm guessing you got the "new" medium, right?  Thank you so much for saying what all you could fit in there!  I've been looking for a new leather bag and read this ENTIRE thread... the small seemed too small and the medium too big.  But then the new medium came out and I wondered, "What all can fit in there?" Mod pics?? 



SkyBlueDay said:


> On returning home, I cannot believe how much I could fit into this size up from the smallest size: the usual suspects of wallet, phone, key-pouch and sunglasses, followed by... three pouches - each the size of the Balanciaga Make-Up; a magazine; a book; another book (just because I wanted to see how much it would fit without exploding); a scarf; a water bottle; and - finally - my mid-weight leather biker jacket. And the bag still managed to zip up without any strain on the zip, with the little corners still sagging slightly with some leftover space.


----------



## schmurse

And now I just have to decide what color!! I usually go with dark brown leather (looks more natural to me) but I've been thinking of black, gun metal, or navy as well... This will be my new every day bag... Suggestions?  I usually don't like black bags but I've been warming up to them.  I'm leaning most towards the gun metal color but can't find it anywhere, not even on the Longchamp website!

Nordstrom's and Saks are being very disappointing at the moment because they don't seem to have the "new" medium in stock on their website... should I try calling the store?


----------



## scouts#1

schmurse said:


> And now I just have to decide what color!! I usually go with dark brown leather (looks more natural to me) but I've been thinking of black, gun metal, or navy as well... This will be my new every day bag... Suggestions?  I usually don't like black bags but I've been warming up to them.  I'm leaning most towards the gun metal color but can't find it anywhere, not even on the Longchamp website!
> 
> Nordstrom's and Saks are being very disappointing at the moment because they don't seem to have the "new" medium in stock on their website... should I try calling the store?



The new medium was only being sold through the Longchamp website and boutiques for the fall colors.  The retailers were to get this size in for the spring colors.

I have the black and natural handbags.  Both are beautiful, but I worry less about getting a stain on the black.  The gun metal is also very pretty, a friend has that color.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## schmurse

scouts#1 said:


> The new medium was only being sold through the Longchamp website and boutiques for the fall colors.  The retailers were to get this size in for the spring colors.
> 
> I have the black and natural handbags.  Both are beautiful, but I worry less about getting a stain on the black.  The gun metal is also very pretty, a friend has that color.  Good luck with your decision.



Thanks! I guess I'll just have to be patient and wait for Nordstroms and Saks to get the spring items in... Any idea on what colors will be available then?


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Hi Rere You're psychic!

Thanks so much for your colour details... so helpful, and - hahahaha, that's still so Bal!!!  And your Navy sounds INCREDIBLE.

I came away with my second Le Pliage Cuir in the old Natural - like the 05 Caramel (I think Australia has been slow to get all the new colours because we have been slow to purchase all the old ones.

I still love the Sapin, but the sales lady was so wonderful; to my "I can't decide, I think I should buy both the Gunmetal and the Sapin", she replied, "no - no - don't - you'll love the Sapin for its colour, but that's its drawback as well, because it won't go with everything like the Gunmetal does... and if you travel a lot and will only take one bag with you, I promise it will be the Gunmetal over the Sapin".

She's been right - the Gunmetal is a no-brainer shade! And, I love the Natural when I wear really dark shades or lots of navy, black (rare for the last two - usually mad shades, tie-dye and patterns) or all burgundy.

Wonder if I'll start to fall for the brighter colours! And I know if its ever made in burgundy, I'll grab that in a shot.

So nice to catch up with you again - I still haven't figured out how to post pics... my mission for this year



REREsaurus said:


> SBD - How did I know to check tpf today? I haven't been on for ages and yet today, I felt like something was calling to me. It was you!
> 
> Lets talk Cuir. I love mine. My favorite is my Navy from the first season, a deep dark blue that look almost black. It has the thickest leather of them all and even a little distressing, if you can believe that.
> 
> I like your choices as to what color to get next. I love the Sapin as it reminds me of a darker and richer Balenciaga Sapin green. I already have a dark Khaki Givenchy Antigona so thats why I didn't get the Sapin.
> 
> Gun Metal - adore the gun metal! Its an interesting gray, even for a gray that doesn't have that many undertones. You and I are used to the likes of Anthracite. Gun metal is refreshing for me.
> 
> Canard - so nice! Soooo nice for a duck blue! I have to admit that I don't do brighter blue bags but this one has a perfect mixture of green and blue. Careful though. I have seen some with incredible leather and some with nasty skin. Canard should be chosen in person if at all possible.
> 
> Natural - can't go wrong with Natural. I like the first season's Natural more than this seasons Camel/Caramel since I think this seasons is a bit too "orangey." The first season's Natural is like 05 Caramel, maybe a little cooler in tone.
> 
> My point is...
> 
> That you can't go wrong.
> 
> Good to see you here, my darling!


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Hi schmurse! Yes, I did get the medium.... but I had not idea that it was new, as the first time I'd ever seen them was just two weeks ago. Like you, I read the entire thread, too - before I went out and purchased my first one just a week ago.

I'm so happy with the size, and think it's great for those of us who don't change bags for a long while, using the same bag for day-to-night.

I'm hopeless with the computer and have struggled to post pictures ever since I first landed on TPF... It's my mission to figure it out this year, but I suspect by the time I do, someone else will have posted much better photos than I'd be able to get you!

However, if you want shots, I'd be very happy to email you at your preferred email address ( I sometimes think I should just set up an email account for TPF things) - just message me and I'll take some shots for you.

For reference sake, the size I got is about the same size - possibly slightly bigger - than the Balenciaga Work style... but Le Pliage is much more compact in its structure and just doesn't look as large as it really is. And, that's one of the things I love about it!

The leather on both my Gunmetal and Natural started out quite soft... but they are now very supple after just a week of using them (so - three days of use each), and I think they would be very strong and withstand a fair bit of weight on a regular basis. The Gunmetal one and I were caught in heavy, prolonged rain last week - no staining on the leather whatsoever, and the leather remained as supple as ever; really happy with that. I suspect the Natural one will withstand staining and water just as well as its Gunmetal buddy.

Hope that helps!


schmurse said:


> I'm guessing you got the "new" medium, right?  Thank you so much for saying what all you could fit in there!  I've been looking for a new leather bag and read this ENTIRE thread... the small seemed too small and the medium too big.  But then the new medium came out and I wondered, "What all can fit in there?" Mod pics??


----------



## SkyBlueDay

I found the leather supple and to be strong... time will tell - I suspect it will be hardy - fingers crossed!


angelicjulie said:


> i would imagine the leather will have to be fairly thin to be able to fold up as easily as the nylon version - has anyone used one and folded it back up that can confirm what it's like in use?


----------



## schmurse

SkyBlueDay said:


> Hi schmurse! Yes, I did get the medium.... but I had not idea that it was new, as the first time I'd ever seen them was just two weeks ago. Like you, I read the entire thread, too - before I went out and purchased my first one just a week ago.
> 
> I'm so happy with the size, and think it's great for those of us who don't change bags for a long while, using the same bag for day-to-night.
> 
> I'm hopeless with the computer and have struggled to post pictures ever since I first landed on TPF... It's my mission to figure it out this year, but I suspect by the time I do, someone else will have posted much better photos than I'd be able to get you!
> 
> However, if you want shots, I'd be very happy to email you at your preferred email address ( I sometimes think I should just set up an email account for TPF things) - just message me and I'll take some shots for you.
> 
> For reference sake, the size I got is about the same size - possibly slightly bigger - than the Balenciaga Work style... but Le Pliage is much more compact in its structure and just doesn't look as large as it really is. And, that's one of the things I love about it!
> 
> The leather on both my Gunmetal and Natural started out quite soft... but they are now very supple after just a week of using them (so - three days of use each), and I think they would be very strong and withstand a fair bit of weight on a regular basis. The Gunmetal one and I were caught in heavy, prolonged rain last week - no staining on the leather whatsoever, and the leather remained as supple as ever; really happy with that. I suspect the Natural one will withstand staining and water just as well as its Gunmetal buddy.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thank you so much for all the info! You're making me want this bag even more... Didn't know that was possible. Ill message you


----------



## REREsaurus

Ladies, I went out today on an impromptu trip to Longchamp in SF. My SA called me yesterday to say the bags I wanted to see were on hold. Had to see them. 

PAPRIKA - I walked away with the new Paprika in "new" medium! It is my favorite one now, second to my "old" medium Navy Cuir. Oh goodness, you guys are in for a surprise when I get around to posting pics! Paprika is divine, just the right amount of orange and hints of red. Darker than tangerine and totally wearable, even for everyday. PAPRIKA - pics soon. I promise!

YELLOW - insanely gorgeous as well! I don't know that I could ever carry a yellow bag but if I were to, this would be it. It's bright but not shocking and still has some mute-ness to it. 

SANDY BEIGE - Ewe. Just, ewe. Much better off with either first season's Caramel or second season's Camel. Sandy is dull and blah with absolutely zero depth. 

NEW NAVY - I'm surprised but its actually very very close to first season's old and darker Navy! It's not as dark, and the old Navy has a little more depth, but its nice if you're wanting a Navy Cuir.


----------



## Zombie Girl

REREsaurus said:
			
		

> Ladies, I went out today on an impromptu trip to Longchamp in SF. My SA called me yesterday to say the bags I wanted to see were on hold. Had to see them.
> 
> PAPRIKA - I walked away with the new Paprika in "new" medium! It is my favorite one now, second to my "old" medium Navy Cuir. Oh goodness, you guys are in for a surprise when I get around to posting pics! Paprika is divine, just the right amount of orange and hints of red. Darker than tangerine and totally wearable, even for everyday. PAPRIKA - pics soon. I promise!
> 
> YELLOW - insanely gorgeous as well! I don't know that I could ever carry a yellow bag but if I were to, this would be it. It's bright but not shocking and still has some mute-ness to it.
> 
> SANDY BEIGE - Ewe. Just, ewe. Much better off with either first season's Caramel or second season's Camel. Sandy is dull and blah with absolutely zero depth.
> 
> NEW NAVY - I'm surprised but its actually very very close to first season's old and darker Navy! It's not as dark, and the old Navy has a little more depth, but its nice if you're wanting a Navy Cuir.



Thanks for the report ReRe!  Can't wait to see your pics!!


----------



## schmurse

REREsaurus said:


> Ladies, I went out today on an impromptu trip to Longchamp in SF. My SA called me yesterday to say the bags I wanted to see were on hold. Had to see them.
> 
> PAPRIKA - I walked away with the new Paprika in "new" medium! It is my favorite one now, second to my "old" medium Navy Cuir. Oh goodness, you guys are in for a surprise when I get around to posting pics! Paprika is divine, just the right amount of orange and hints of red. Darker than tangerine and totally wearable, even for everyday. PAPRIKA - pics soon. I promise!
> 
> YELLOW - insanely gorgeous as well! I don't know that I could ever carry a yellow bag but if I were to, this would be it. It's bright but not shocking and still has some mute-ness to it.
> 
> SANDY BEIGE - Ewe. Just, ewe. Much better off with either first season's Caramel or second season's Camel. Sandy is dull and blah with absolutely zero depth.
> 
> NEW NAVY - I'm surprised but its actually very very close to first season's old and darker Navy! It's not as dark, and the old Navy has a little more depth, but its nice if you're wanting a Navy Cuir.



Pictures!! 

By the way, do you know if the gun metal color is coming back? I'm hoping someone will post pictures of the new navy cause I really really like the old navy but I'll probably have to settle for new navy :-/


----------



## REREsaurus

What do you mean by Gun Metal "coming back?" It's still in stores... what size are you looking for? Last week Longchamp SF had the new medium in Gun Metal.

Pics soon!



schmurse said:


> Pictures!!
> 
> By the way, do you know if the gun metal color is coming back? I'm hoping someone will post pictures of the new navy cause I really really like the old navy but I'll probably have to settle for new navy :-/


----------



## schmurse

REREsaurus said:


> What do you mean by Gun Metal "coming back?" It's still in stores... what size are you looking for? Last week Longchamp SF had the new medium in Gun Metal.
> 
> Pics soon!



It is??!!! I don't have a Longchamp near me so I've been stalking the website and checking out Nordstroms and Saks. Apparently the stores by me suck and the Nordstrom SA had no idea what I was talking about... Tried to tell me the plain old Pliage was what I wanted. 

I didn't see gun metal on their website either... Was it a different name? I'm looking for a medium.


----------



## REREsaurus

Presenting, Paprika.

Darker tangerine orange with some hints of red. Like I said, very wearable. I can see myself wearing this gem in both spring and summer.


----------



## REREsaurus

schmurse said:


> It is??!!! I don't have a Longchamp near me so I've been stalking the website and checking out Nordstroms and Saks. Apparently the stores by me suck and the Nordstrom SA had no idea what I was talking about... Tried to tell me the plain old Pliage was what I wanted.
> 
> I didn't see gun metal on their website either... Was it a different name? I'm looking for a medium.


Where are you located? Can you call the SF Longchamp boutique on Grant Ave? My SA there is Asya - ask her if she has some. Are you looking for the "new" medium or the "old" medium? I was there a couple weeks ago looking at some of the Gun Metal "new" mediums so it shouldn't be too late if you want to get one shipped to you.


----------



## schmurse

REREsaurus said:


> Where are you located? Can you call the SF Longchamp boutique on Grant Ave? My SA there is Asya - ask her if she has some. Are you looking for the "new" medium or the "old" medium? I was there a couple weeks ago looking at some of the Gun Metal "new" mediums so it shouldn't be too late if you want to get one shipped to you.



I'm on the other coast but have family in SF 
New medium for sure! Old medium seemed a bit big for me (your photos helped me decide, so thank you for all the photos!)

Love the paprika too!


----------



## Mariapia

REREsaurus said:


> Presenting, Paprika.
> 
> Darker tangerine orange with some hints of red. Like I said, very wearable. I can see myself wearing this gem in both spring and summer.



Wonderful colour!
You can carry it now!


----------



## Julija

I'm new to Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir thread (i'm balenciaga girl) but today while wandering in Florence saw a store that carried Longchamp and i'm in love now with cuir line. 
The down point is that they had very few colours but i luckily there was onei fell in love with. So bought small le pliage cuir in grey. They told me it is new season colour. But is it? What is the correct name of the colour?
I'll post pics as soon as i'm home. Loving my new bag!


----------



## REREsaurus

Julija said:


> I'm new to Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir thread (i'm balenciaga girl) but today while wandering in Florence saw a store that carried Longchamp and i'm in love now with cuir line.
> The down point is that they had very few colours but i luckily there was onei fell in love with. So bought small le pliage cuir in grey. They told me it is new season colour. But is it? What is the correct name of the colour?
> I'll post pics as soon as i'm home. Loving my new bag!



Gun metal gray. From fall winter 2012. Congrats!


----------



## Julija

REREsaurus said:


> Gun metal gray. From fall winter 2012. Congrats!



Thank you for reply!
I would love to have one more in purple do you happen to know if longchamp is ever doing le pliage cuir in some kind of purple? Thank you!


----------



## seajewel

REREsaurus said:


> Ladies, I went out today on an impromptu trip to Longchamp in SF. My SA called me yesterday to say the bags I wanted to see were on hold. Had to see them.
> 
> PAPRIKA - I walked away with the new Paprika in "new" medium! It is my favorite one now, second to my "old" medium Navy Cuir. Oh goodness, you guys are in for a surprise when I get around to posting pics! Paprika is divine, just the right amount of orange and hints of red. Darker than tangerine and totally wearable, even for everyday. PAPRIKA - pics soon. I promise!
> 
> YELLOW - insanely gorgeous as well! I don't know that I could ever carry a yellow bag but if I were to, this would be it. It's bright but not shocking and still has some mute-ness to it.
> 
> SANDY BEIGE - Ewe. Just, ewe. Much better off with either first season's Caramel or second season's Camel. Sandy is dull and blah with absolutely zero depth.
> 
> NEW NAVY - I'm surprised but its actually very very close to first season's old and darker Navy! It's not as dark, and the old Navy has a little more depth, but its nice if you're wanting a Navy Cuir.



Thank you so much for the report!! I've been waiting for the navy. I can't see it in person until next month so I am holding off, but I've been waiting for navy in the new medium size for months. It will be my every day bag! Can't wait to see your pictures. Any other comments on the navy? I loved the old navy, it was just so beautiful and dark and sophisticated.. I just wanted the old navy in the new size, so your comment about the old navy having more depth is making me very curious..

ETA: oops, I see you did post pictures, I didn't realize there was an entire extra page of new posts in this thread haha


----------



## REREsaurus

Julija said:


> Thank you for reply!
> I would love to have one more in purple do you happen to know if longchamp is ever doing le pliage cuir in some kind of purple? Thank you!



Purple? Not, not sure yet. But a purple would be lovely. Have you considered a Burgundy Cuir? It's from the same season as your Gun Metal and its a purplish Burgundy. Really pretty! It's more interesting than a regular Burgundy, I feel.


----------



## REREsaurus

seajewel said:


> Thank you so much for the report!! I've been waiting for the navy. I can't see it in person until next month so I am holding off, but I've been waiting for navy in the new medium size for months. It will be my every day bag! Can't wait to see your pictures. Any other comments on the navy? I loved the old navy, it was just so beautiful and dark and sophisticated.. I just wanted the old navy in the new size, so your comment about the old navy having more depth is making me very curious..
> 
> ETA: oops, I see you did post pictures, I didn't realize there was an entire extra page of new posts in this thread haha



The new navy is nice! Very nice and still sophisticated. It's just not as dark and not as mysterious as the old navy, IMHO. I compared it to my old navy, which is the bag I carried into the store, and it was similar. Not so similar (or different) that I would sell my old medium old navy and buy the new medium in new navy, if that makes sense.


----------



## miumiuwoo

REREsaurus said:


> The new navy is nice! Very nice and still sophisticated. It's just not as dark and not as mysterious as the old navy, IMHO. I compared it to my old navy, which is the bag I carried into the store, and it was similar. Not so similar (or different) that I would sell my old medium old navy and buy the new medium in new navy, if that makes sense.


Hi, REREsaurus, I'm new to Le Pliage Cuir, and dying to get a sling one (with long strap). But I'm confused with all these 70+ pages of information. What is the "medium" size? I definitely want one bigger than the "small". What's the next size up? Is it the one costs $595? Who is the best online retailer for this model? I'm at Seattle, there's no official retailer here anyway. Thanks a lot!


----------



## seajewel

REREsaurus said:


> The new navy is nice! Very nice and still sophisticated. It's just not as dark and not as mysterious as the old navy, IMHO. I compared it to my old navy, which is the bag I carried into the store, and it was similar. Not so similar (or different) that I would sell my old medium old navy and buy the new medium in new navy, if that makes sense.



Thank you! I'm looking forward to seeing it next month.


----------



## REREsaurus

miumiuwoo said:


> Hi, REREsaurus, I'm new to Le Pliage Cuir, and dying to get a sling one (with long strap). But I'm confused with all these 70+ pages of information. What is the "medium" size? I definitely want one bigger than the "small". What's the next size up? Is it the one costs $595? Who is the best online retailer for this model? I'm at Seattle, there's no official retailer here anyway. Thanks a lot!



Check the Longchamp web site. It has measurements and pricing. There are to mediums. One we call old medium (larger) and new medium (smaller). $595 and $590 respectively.


----------



## miumiuwoo

REREsaurus said:


> Check the Longchamp web site. It has measurements and pricing. There are to mediums. One we call old medium (larger) and new medium (smaller). $595 and $590 respectively.


I see, Thank you!! and love all your gorgeous bags!


----------



## elkington

REREsaurus said:


> Presenting, Paprika.
> 
> Darker tangerine orange with some hints of red. Like I said, very wearable. I can see myself wearing this gem in both spring and summer.



goooooorgeous! thanks as always for the pics  not wanting to sound greedy, but you should make a family pic with all your pretty bags


----------



## angelicjulie

SkyBlueDay said:


> I found the leather supple and to be strong... time will tell - I suspect it will be hardy - fingers crossed!


that's great, I still haven't seen one IRL.  And hopefully it's easy to fold back up?


----------



## scouts#1

angelicjulie said:


> that's great, I still haven't seen one IRL.  And hopefully it's easy to fold back up?



The bags are super easy to fold up - I think easier than the nylon. Although mine doesn't ever get folded up since I'm always using it.  It is my FAVORITE bag!  Even better IRL after a few uses.  It just keeps getting softer and more supple.


----------



## Zombie Girl

Thanks for the awesome review RERE! 

I purchased a Burgundy tote back in December and it's Gorgeous! The color, the super soft leather, it's much nicer than my small (S/S '12) Navy.
I can't wait to see the new colors IRL!


----------



## rszerer

Wouldnt it be nice to have all three hues of leather? Orange is the shade that would be perfect for a jaunt to the Caribbean or during the summer. Natural works for more conservative outings and taupe is an all around staple. Pick one (or all three) that works for your lifestyle.


----------



## Malla Y

personnally, i don't like this collection at all, the point of le pliage is light, cheap and careless.
the leather one can't be folded nicely, it's more heavy the the original one, and it's quite expensive: with this price i would rather go to lots of other designer bags. and the leathe is quite delicate that if you use it everyday you will ruin it in not more than one year.
anyway, it came out since almost one year, and i have never seen anyone carry it....by the way i am in paris, and parisienne women are the biggest fans of le pliage


----------



## Mariapia

Malla Y said:


> personnally, i don't like this collection at all, the point of le pliage is light, cheap and careless.
> the leather one can't be folded nicely, it's more heavy the the original one, and it's quite expensive: with this price i would rather go to lots of other designer bags. and the leathe is quite delicate that if you use it everyday you will ruin it in not more than one year.
> anyway, it came out since almost one year, and i have never seen anyone carry it....by the way i am in paris, and parisienne women are the biggest fans of le pliage



I live in the South of France and I have never seen anyone carry it either.
I think it's because it's an expensive bag. The small one is 300 euros and for us it's enormous.


----------



## seajewel

Malla Y said:


> personnally, i don't like this collection at all, the point of le pliage is light, cheap and careless.
> the leather one can't be folded nicely, it's more heavy the the original one, and it's quite expensive: with this price i would rather go to lots of other designer bags. and the leathe is quite delicate that if you use it everyday you will ruin it in not more than one year.
> anyway, it came out since almost one year, and i have never seen anyone carry it....by the way i am in paris, and parisienne women are the biggest fans of le pliage



Would love some comments responding to this. Personally I disagree for the most part but can't back it up with experience about the durability. I think the Cuir is pretty much almost as light as the nylon, which was a huge selling point for me (the weight is amazing),  it folds up nicely, and it is made of gorgeous leather. and I don't think the nylon Le Pliage is my idea of "cheap" for nylon, either. I'd rather pay more for leather. I would like some comments from people who have carried this line about how it has lasted. I own a gently-used Cyclamen but it has been in my closet waiting for spring. It is in great condition, though. Would you agree that it would be "ruined" in a year?


----------



## doreenjoy

Malla Y said:


> personnally, i don't like this collection at all, the point of le pliage is light, cheap and careless.
> the leather one can't be folded nicely, it's more heavy the the original one, and it's quite expensive: with this price i would rather go to lots of other designer bags. and the leathe is quite delicate that if you use it everyday you will ruin it in not more than one year.
> anyway, it came out since almost one year, and i have never seen anyone carry it....by the way i am in paris, and parisienne women are the biggest fans of le pliage



I love mine. I find it very light weight but sturdy. I often carry it folded. Basically I use it a lot like I would a nylon Le Pliage.

I don't much care if other women carry it or not. I've never had my opinions on a bag swayed by the popular vote.


----------



## ami kio

FWIW, I used mine for travel for a month, and the corners are already worn.  I have the old medium in duck blue.


----------



## gigigucci

I bought a new Le Cuir (the small one) in Paprika over the weekend. Upon comparing it to my old Le Cuir (also small one) in Fir, the strap on the Paprika new one is 3 inches shorter, which makes it extremely hard to wear across the shoulders. I thought I got a defective bag but I called Longchamp today. The SA compared all of the straps on the Le Cuir (Small bags) and told me that the new spring collection bags all have straps that are 3 inches shorter than the ones from previous seasons, unless you get the medium sized, which comes with the same length of straps as before. The new (smaller sized) ones can no longer be worn crossbody. I'm bummed out because I like paprika but i cannot tolerate this shorter strap.


----------



## gigigucci

As far as durability wise, I think it would really depend on the colors. I don't think they're all made the same, unfortunately. My old bag, as stated, is in Fir (green). It's dark so it's more durable and tolerable of stains, wears I guess. But I can imagine it being a problem if it was in a lighter color.


----------



## doreenjoy

gigigucci said:


> As far as durability wise, I think it would really depend on the colors. I don't think they're all made the same, unfortunately. My old bag, as stated, is in Fir (green). It's dark so it's more durable and tolerable of stains, wears I guess. But I can imagine it being a problem if it was in a lighter color.



I've been really hard on my red medium, and it is holding up well, too.


----------



## faustinacat

Both mine are doing fine, despite me not taking any special care, apart from a good spray of Colonil when they first arrived. 

I have only had them since Christmas though, but I've used one or other daily (I really love them!), and they are the black and taupe totes (the ones without the extra shoulder strap)

I don't find them heavier than the nylon versions. I've never folded them up, so can't comment on that.

I must say I haven't seen anyone else with one (I'm in the UK) - but I quite like that!


----------



## faustinacat

another thing ..... you can still find a few on the Harrods website every now and again from the sale. They were £143 last time I looked - reduced from £300.


----------



## Julija

I just bought mine a couple of days ago and I've been using it every day and I love it.
It is lightweight which is a nice change from other handbags I have. Usually I don't mind the weight but lately somehow got tired... So really enjoying LP Ciur now 
Talking about the price: I think the price is very good for a leather bag for a contemporary designer. I mean it is no different from coach or rebecca minkoff. And the leather is so nice and soft.
So for me it is a great bag at a good price point, I would buy one more at a heartbeat if there would be one in purple


----------



## Mariapia

doreenjoy said:


> I love mine. I find it very light weight but sturdy. I often carry it folded. Basically I use it a lot like I would a nylon Le Pliage.
> 
> I don't much care if other women carry it or not. I've never had my opinions on a bag swayed by the popular vote.



That's not what I meant, Doreen, when I said that I had not seen anyone carry it. I just meant that some bags are very popular in the UK or the Us for example and not very "famous" in other parts of the world.
In France, we prefer nylon LP because they are much cheaper.
For French ladies, I am not speaking about women who have lots of money, most ladies think that over 200 euros, a bag is too expensive for them.


----------



## bagaholic85

i saw this am that magnums.net has a few cuirs on sale - 30% off and free shipping.  i have the small size in the natural color...thinking of maybe getting the tote style.

http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/promotions


----------



## faustinacat

oh do! I can't recommend them enough - they are so much nicer when you take all the padding out - really slouchy!


----------



## Laura Gao

Mariapia said:


> For French ladies, I am not speaking about women who have lots of money, most ladies think that over 200 euros, a bag is too expensive for them.



Agree. In Europe 200 euros considered to be reasonable price for good bag.


----------



## chicology

I saw this lovely orangey hue call Sun on the webby. Has anyone seen this colour irl or own one? I'd love to see modelling pics!


----------



## lina23

bagaholic85 said:


> i saw this am that magnums.net has a few cuirs on sale - 30% off and free shipping.  i have the small size in the natural color...thinking of maybe getting the tote style.
> 
> http://www.magnums.net/ctgy/promotions



I saw this as soon as it went up - couldn't resist grabbing the tote in natural at that price. Combined it with the newsletter code to get 10% off (although it says in the newsletter that it didn't apply to sales - I went ahead and tried, and what do you know, it worked ). So got the tote for $360 approx including shipping (they're about $1,000 in Australia).

I bought the black tote and the medium handbag in cyclamen early last year, when they first came out.

The Cuir tote is my HG - I had been wanting a LP type bag, but in leather, for years.

I used the tote every day for work last year, and no issues with wear. And I am not gentle on them - I threw it around the office, and left it on the floor (carpet) all the time - used to give my workmates a heart attack. But then these people just about died when they found out the prices - they couldn't fathom spending $500 on a bag, no matter how good the quality of the leather (although a few did privately comment to me that they did not think the bags were so expensive considering the quality). Even my cheapskate mother had to concede that these bags are gorgeous. I can see myself using the tote bags for many years to come - that's why I went with the black and now the natural - the classic colours will never go out of style.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

lina23 said:


> I saw this as soon as it went up - couldn't resist grabbing the tote in natural at that price. Combined it with the newsletter code to get 10% off (although it says in the newsletter that it didn't apply to sales - I went ahead and tried, and what do you know, it worked ). So got the tote for $360 approx including shipping (they're about $1,000 in Australia).
> 
> I bought the black tote and the medium handbag in cyclamen early last year, when they first came out.
> 
> The Cuir tote is my HG - I had been wanting a LP type bag, but in leather, for years.
> 
> I used the tote every day for work last year, and no issues with wear. And I am not gentle on them - I threw it around the office, and left it on the floor (carpet) all the time - used to give my workmates a heart attack. But then these people just about died when they found out the prices - they couldn't fathom spending $500 on a bag, no matter how good the quality of the leather (although a few did privately comment to me that they did not think the bags were so expensive considering the quality). Even my cheapskate mother had to concede that these bags are gorgeous. I can see myself using the tote bags for many years to come - that's why I went with the black and now the natural - the classic colours will never go out of style.



Did u receive the natural tote yet?  Deciding btwn natural and new navy.


----------



## bagholicgirl

Malla Y said:


> personnally, i don't like this collection at all, the point of le pliage is light, cheap and careless.
> the leather one can't be folded nicely, it's more heavy the the original one, and it's quite expensive: with this price i would rather go to lots of other designer bags. and the leathe is quite delicate that if you use it everyday you will ruin it in not more than one year.
> anyway, it came out since almost one year, and i have never seen anyone carry it....by the way i am in paris, and parisienne women are the biggest fans of le pliage



I totally love this bag. Light, easily folded, so I only agree with you on the price. 380 euro is quite a lot for this bag.
Besides, the le pliage damages pretty easily if you use it daily as well,  almost all of my le pliages are damaged on the button corners , no matter they are made in france or made in china.I have been a fan for almost 10 years, and I personally love the cuir collection better.


----------



## Louiebabeee

I love the look of them...the leather looks nice!


----------



## scouts#1

Does anyone have the Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Clutch?  I am looking at getting either that or a Louis Vuitton Pochette to use when running quick errands.  I thought I could use either as a cosmetic bag in my tote when I need something larger.  Anyone have any opinions on using either for this purpose?  If you have a clutch, could you take a pic of what all you can put in it?  Thanks.


----------



## Morisa

How does the longchamp le pliage cuir compare to the planetes in terms of structure/shape?  Is the leather on the cuir stiffer than the nylon version of the le pliage?  I am looking for something that has a bit more structure without having to use a base shaper, but I need the bag to still fold up, which rules out the planetes.


----------



## Ljc1234

Morisa said:


> How does the longchamp le pliage cuir compare to the planetes in terms of structure/shape?  Is the leather on the cuir stiffer than the nylon version of the le pliage?  I am looking for something that has a bit more structure without having to use a base shaper, but I need the bag to still fold up, which rules out the planetes.



I have both the cuir and the nylon. Shapes are very different. The cuir is wider and more like a 'shoulder bag' shape whereas the nylon shape is more like a carry/travel bag. I use it to carry clothes, for travel etc. the cuir I use everyday for work, casual ....in terms of softness and squishyness the cuir is far softer but it does fold up very easily. It has little shape unless its loaded up. The smaller version might suit you because when the bag is full the shape is more defined. I personally like a soft unstructured bag and I love my medium.


----------



## Pink Walnut

I am going to the longchamp store in antwerp on monday , I am very exited to see the pliage cuir in yellow , looks really nice for in the summer , has anyone seen it in real life yet ? 

greetz


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Pink Walnut said:


> I am going to the longchamp store in antwerp on monday , I am very exited to see the pliage cuir in yellow , looks really nice for in the summer , has anyone seen it in real life yet ?
> 
> greetz



I want the yellow too!  Plse share your thoughts after u see it or get it. Reresaurus post a description about it a few pages back


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I received my LH cuir from whatshebuys in navy. It's made in china


----------



## Pink Walnut

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I want the yellow too!  Plse share your thoughts after u see it or get it. Reresaurus post a description about it a few pages back



I am going to try to take some photo's


----------



## Pink Walnut

some photo's of the pliage cuir paprika en soleil ( yellow )

the 2 paprika pliages are medium and small


----------



## Pink Walnut

the pliage cuir yellow , the yellow of the photo is the same as in real life , its not a lemon yellow but more a banana yellow , lol 

, the size is medium


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

I love these. They have amazing colors.


----------



## bonniekir

Lovely colours!!..Sad my complexion is so sallow, that Yellow is not an option! But it is such a pop-up and happy colour.


----------



## Ljc1234

The orange looks lovely.  I've always been a big fan of red but this orange shade is gorgeous.


----------



## ami kio

Pink Walnut said:


> some photo's of the pliage cuir paprika en soleil ( yellow )
> 
> the 2 paprika pliages are medium and small



Thank you for sharing pics!  Paprika is a great orange.  So tempting in the new medium size!


----------



## Colonia

Hir Ladies,

I need your advice:
 I have my bag since November and wearing it (not everyday). When I bought it, I asked the SA if I need any impregnation spray for the bag. The SA said no. I still haven't used anything yet on my bag.


Have you used any impregantion products for your cuir ? What has your SA said about it ?


----------



## fishball87

Hi all,

First time poster and long-time lurker here. I was just wondering if anyone could shed light on the fact that the cuirs are listed as 'mixed-race' leather on most sites, but both the ones I bought in-store say 'lambskin trimmed with cowhide'? I'm just curious!


----------



## _mimo_

fishball87 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First time poster and long-time lurker here. I was just wondering if anyone could shed light on the fact that the cuirs are listed as 'mixed-race' leather on most sites, but both the ones I bought in-store say 'lambskin trimmed with cowhide'? I'm just curious!



When I bought mine last October, The SA told me that the leather is a mixed of Lamb and goat skin. The cowhide could have been the handle part.


----------



## pauii

I want the new medium in red.


----------



## Louislily

Hmm, I'm not a huge fan of le pliage, but these leather onces are really nice!


----------



## kamola

love these Le Pilage Cuir bags, is it made in France or China? thanks!


----------



## l.ch.

kamola said:


> love these Le Pilage Cuir bags, is it made in France or China? thanks!


They are made in China. I was contemplating buying one - I have to admit I still am-, but when I checked them out at the store, though beautiful, I had to reconsider....


----------



## purse_doc

Colonia said:


> Hir Ladies,
> 
> I need your advice:
> I have my bag since November and wearing it (not everyday). When I bought it, I asked the SA if I need any impregnation spray for the bag. The SA said no. I still haven't used anything yet on my bag.
> 
> 
> Have you used any impregantion products for your cuir ? What has your SA said about it ?



I got the same answer when I bought mine in one of the Paris stores, but when you read the care tag that comes with the bag (the little card inside) it says to use some water repellant. I sprayed mine with a common water repellant spray (the kind you use for leather shoes etc.) before I used it outside, since it rains a lot here.


----------



## Colonia

purse_doc said:


> I got the same answer when I bought mine in one of the Paris stores, but when you read the care tag that comes with the bag (the little card inside) it says to use some water repellant. I sprayed mine with a common water repellant spray (the kind you use for leather shoes etc.) before I used it outside, since it rains a lot here.



Dear Purse_doc,

thanks for your reply.

what color has your cuir ?Has the impregnation spray darkened your bag color? I use my impregnation spray for shoes and it makes leather a bit darker.My bag color is the navy blue...and worried it will look like almost black with impregnation.


----------



## purse_doc

Colonia said:


> Dear Purse_doc,
> 
> thanks for your reply.
> 
> what color has your cuir ?Has the impregnation spray darkened your bag color? I use my impregnation spray for shoes and it makes leather a bit darker.My bag color is the navy blue...and worried it will look like almost black with impregnation.



Mine is the taupe/brown colour... mine hasn't changed. But it depends on your spray I guess!


----------



## Colonia

l.ch. said:


> They are made in China. I was contemplating buying one - I have to admit I still am-, but when I checked them out at the store, though beautiful, I had to reconsider....



 MADE IN FRANCE, I bought mine in Germany.


----------



## doreenjoy

l.ch. said:


> They are made in China. I was contemplating buying one - I have to admit I still am-, but when I checked them out at the store, though beautiful, I had to reconsider....



Mine was made in France. Bought in Las Vegas, Nevada.


----------



## Zombie Girl

l.ch. said:


> They are made in China. I was contemplating buying one - I have to admit I still am-, but when I checked them out at the store, though beautiful, I had to reconsider....



My Burgundy tote was Made in France but my small Navy was Made in China. It just depends on the bag.


----------



## nixnako

I've got my first cuir and I feel that the leather in front, below the flap is a little bit rough. the rest is so soft. is that normal? anyone?


----------



## _mimo_

nixnako said:


> I've got my first cuir and I feel that the leather in front, below the flap is a little bit rough. the rest is so soft. is that normal? anyone?



Yes, I got the cuir of my gun metal on the same spot have some wrinkles but the back side smooth. IDK why?


----------



## nixnako

_mimo_ said:


> Yes, I got the cuir of my gun metal on the same spot have some wrinkles but the back side smooth. IDK why?



mine also have some wrinkles, and have a rough-dot in some spot.. I don't know is that normal or  ?


----------



## sallyca

animals don't have uniform skin....when you get a leather hide whether it is cow or lamb or whatever it is going to have differences. If you want something perfectly uniform get a fake leather or nylon....


----------



## nixnako

sallyca : thank you so much. I just wanna make sure that it is normal. now I get it


----------



## _mimo_

My gun metal is hibernating.


----------



## t2piggly

Pink Walnut said:


> the pliage cuir yellow , the yellow of the photo is the same as in real life , its not a lemon yellow but more a banana yellow , lol
> 
> , the size is medium



Hi any chance u could tell me the measurement of the width of ur bag? I saw in another post a few girls posting up mod pics with a supposedly small size but it looks like a medium. I'm a similar height to the girls and want a similar size in comparison to what they have but when I checked the measurement online, the size small is very tiny, 25cm wide where as the medium is 32cm wide. I want to use it as an everyday bag/ baby bag.


----------



## miah100

I'm so excited! I just ordered my large navy online from bloomies, right now they are having there friends and families 20% discount plus I used my bloomies card and got and extra 10% off! I paid a total of $475 for a large! Whooooo can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## t2piggly

fallfromgrace said:


> Thanks for the review. I am looking for a work bag and the black one looks good. Definitely gives me something to think about



What size is ur caramel one?


----------



## tinyelephant

I really wish this bag will come in a lightshade of pink like in this picture!

How great would that be??

styletrinity.com/image/cache/data/dufflebag/duffle_bag_fusion_pink-600x600.jpg


----------



## SkyBlueDay

I am so sorry I've not been on TPF for so long now: this is the first time I'm back in what feels like five months?

Yes, it is very easy to fold back!



angelicjulie said:


> that's great, I still haven't seen one IRL.  And hopefully it's easy to fold back up?


----------



## Julija

Hi everyone,
As mentioned before here I bought my first (and only) Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir this January and I am in love. After using it on and off for 2 months I can't stop raving how great this bag is.
Recently took it with me to travel to Vietnam and this bag was perfect: lightweight, shoulder strap option, carries a ton! (and I have small size).
So decided to post few mod shots in case anyone is interested how the small size looks IRL. The colour is Metal Grey.
Usually I'm Balenciaga girl but I'm totally in love with Cuir. Need to buy more of these 
For reference I'm 5'7.


----------



## jj2006

Julija~ it looks great on you!!! love it~ Thanks for the model pics!


----------



## t2piggly

Pink Walnut said:


> the pliage cuir yellow , the yellow of the photo is the same as in real life , its not a lemon yellow but more a banana yellow , lol
> 
> , the size is medium



Hi! Did u end up buying this bag? I really like the size on u too. I'm thinking of getting one myself but not sure to get medium or large. Not sure if medium would be big enough to serve my purpose of everyday/baby bag. But dont want to spend more on the large if the med is enough. in ur photo it looks like a good size. Can u please confirm with me the measurement across the top of the width of ur bag?


----------



## Julija

jj2006 said:


> Julija~ it looks great on you!!! love it~ Thanks for the model pics!



Thank you, dear


----------



## sandarwis

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum. Just bought a Le Pliage Cuir and got the sandy color. 
It is still sitting inside the bag and I haven't bring it out. A bit worried cause when I checked Longchamp website and they mentioned that it must be protected against the rain. 

What do I need to do for the care since it is a light color? Is apple guard enough? I heard some people said apple guard will change the color of the bag.


----------



## debra_8th

Hi everyone, newbie here. I also just bought myself my 1st ever longchamp in paprika medium. Still waiting for it to arrive, but really confused with the sizing. I'm really afraid medium size will be too big for my petite size. But I think I've read someone said that the new medium is smaller than past season's medium one? Is that true? Is the difference between small and medium size very significant?

Thanks so much.


----------



## purplera1n

Julija said:


> Thank you, dear





sandarwis said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Just bought a Le Pliage Cuir and got the sandy color.
> It is still sitting inside the bag and I haven't bring it out. A bit worried cause when I checked Longchamp website and they mentioned that it must be protected against the rain.
> 
> What do I need to do for the care since it is a light color? Is apple guard enough? I heard some people said apple guard will change the color of the bag.



Hi, 
I got the medium sized in Duck Blue from Takashimaya a few days ago. Did a check with the SA and she told me it's not necessary to waterproof it before use. To maintain the bag, just use a leather cream on it.


----------



## sandarwis

purplera1n said:


> Hi,
> I got the medium sized in Duck Blue from Takashimaya a few days ago. Did a check with the SA and she told me it's not necessary to waterproof it before use. To maintain the bag, just use a leather cream on it.



I checked with the SA a few days ago and she told me to use leather cream as well. Any suggestion of the leather cream brand? Or should I just get Apple Leather Care?


----------



## purplera1n

sandarwis said:


> I checked with the SA a few days ago and she told me to use leather cream as well. Any suggestion of the leather cream brand? Or should I just get Apple Leather Care?


She showed me the bottle of Collonil cream which they use. I think can be bought from Shukey or Mister Minit.


----------



## *k.a.t.e*

Do all of the leather bags come with the same length strap? And do they fit cross body? I already have a planetes and a medium le pliage but I'm lusting after a leather one, but I'm 5"7 and I don't know if the strap would be long enough!


----------



## sandarwis

purplera1n said:


> She showed me the bottle of Collonil cream which they use. I think can be bought from Shukey or Mister Minit.



Thanks for the info. May I know which one she showed you? Is it 1909 Leather Cream?


----------



## purplera1n

this is the one

http://www.footwearetc.com/Accessories/Shoe-Care/_/Collonil-Leather-Gel-230Ml-779-Oz/


----------



## purplera1n

*k.a.t.e* said:


> Do all of the leather bags come with the same length strap? And do they fit cross body? I already have a planetes and a medium le pliage but I'm lusting after a leather one, but I'm 5"7 and I don't know if the strap would be long enough!



The strap for my medium is 36 inches in length. It is comfortable for crossbody. I find it too long for carrying on one shoulder as I am 5"2 so I shortened the strap by tying 2 knots at the end of each side (as suggested by a TPFer in one of the posts).


----------



## sandarwis

purplera1n said:


> this is the one
> 
> http://www.footwearetc.com/Accessories/Shoe-Care/_/Collonil-Leather-Gel-230Ml-779-Oz/



Thanks for the info


----------



## pkkatalina

_mimo_ said:


> My gun metal is hibernating.


I love the color of that gunmetal!  Beautiful!


----------



## Poopeenu

I need your advice. I have a small gunmetal pliage cuir that I am loving and want to purchase a second one in the small size but cannot decide on the color. I am deciding between:

Black
Navy
Natural

I have nothing in my purse wardrobe in Navy or Natural. I am concerned the Navy is too close to the gunmetal in terms of what to wear it with, but I love the Navy color. I have nothing in my purse wardrobe like the Natural but I am concerned it is mostly a spring/summer color and might be too light for year round. It also might get dirty faster. For some reason I never gravitate towards beiges in bags, but I know it is a great neutral. And then there is black, which goes with everything, but so does gunmetal.

Help! Please give me your advice, if you already own gunmetal, what would be your second choice? Black, Navy or Natural?


----------



## purplera1n

I would choose a Black. Like you, I seldom gravitate towards a beige coloured bag. Simply cause I don't baby my bags and tend to throw then around even on the floor. My preference would be Navy if you had not gotten the Gunmetal as it is already something non-black. Just my opinion coz I'm sure you may have already made up your mind on which colour you want. Anyway, whichever colour you get would not be a 'wrong' choice. Good luck!


----------



## purplera1n

sandarwis, No problem at all


----------



## purplera1n

the Duck Blue looks greener in real life.


----------



## Poopeenu

purplera1n Thanks, it's funny because at the moment I am leaning towards the black. I appreciate your input! Still deciding if anyone else wants to offer an opinion.


----------



## s&bfan

It really depends on so many factors - what other bags you have and in what colours, utility, personal preferences etc. But here's my thoughts:

I love natural but I think you are right about the wear. I had a lovely beige bag years ago. I spent a lot of time cleaning it and in the end got fed up with it and got rid of it much sooner than I do with dark bags. I was inclined to get a le pliage in the natural, thought about that once loved bag and got bilberry instead. 

As for the navy & black, I would probably also lean towards black. It's so versatile and IMO you can never have too much black. &#128516; However, this is where your other bags come into play. If you have other black bags in the tote or shoulder style, I would probably think about the navy to give you more variety. No matter what, I'm sure it will be a beautiful bag.


----------



## wa0wa

I have been thinking to buy the nylon Le Pliage but prefer to have a strap since have small children. So when I spot the Cuir in Taipei duty free shop just couldn't resist. It was =~ USD $533. 

Love the Sun and Paprika but afraid hard to match clothes. Need a black bag but SA shows me two of them and the leather all look too distressed. So I chose the Navy. Believe it should go with everything too.


----------



## debra_8th

I bought medium paprika online but it looks too big for me. Such ashamed.  Now I'm waiting for my small black to arrive. Thanks to my friend who introduced me to cuir style. I really love it! Very practical bag.


----------



## purplera1n

wa0wa said:


> I have been thinking to buy the nylon Le Pliage but prefer to have a strap since have small children. So when I spot the Cuir in Taipei duty free shop just couldn't resist. It was =~ USD $533.
> 
> Love the Sun and Paprika but afraid hard to match clothes. Need a black bag but SA shows me two of them and the leather all look too distressed. So I chose the Navy. Believe it should go with everything too.
> 
> View attachment 2161200
> 
> 
> View attachment 2161201
> 
> 
> View attachment 2161202
> 
> 
> View attachment 2161203



Lovely! I think I need a Navy too!:thumbup:


----------



## ms p

wa0wa said:


> I have been thinking to buy the nylon Le Pliage but prefer to have a strap since have small children. So when I spot the Cuir in Taipei duty free shop just couldn't resist. It was =~ USD $533.
> 
> Love the Sun and Paprika but afraid hard to match clothes. Need a black bag but SA shows me two of them and the leather all look too distressed. So I chose the Navy. Believe it should go with everything too.
> 
> View attachment 2161200
> 
> 
> View attachment 2161201
> 
> 
> View attachment 2161202
> 
> 
> View attachment 2161203


Is the color true? Or darker? In the 1st 2 pics it looks almost like black  i only see in the 3rd pic faint navy tone on interior leather trim


----------



## wa0wa

Sorry it is true blue but when in dark lighting, it does show more black. Here are more pix. May post model pix soon too!


----------



## jaded

Does anyone have pics of their cuir worn crossbody? I'd love to see! TIA


----------



## ms p

wa0wa said:


> Sorry it is true blue but when in dark lighting, it does show more black. Here are more pix. May post model pix soon too!
> 
> View attachment 2161862
> 
> 
> View attachment 2161863
> 
> 
> View attachment 2161874


Thanks for the extra pics! Is this small or medium?


----------



## Jinsun

I just ordered the orange tote from magnum with the 20% off code. This will be my third. I would love a yellow one. I only have the totes. Never tried the handheld with shoulder strap. Anyone have both styles?  Which do you prefer?


----------



## Jinsun

Poopeenu said:


> I need your advice. I have a small gunmetal pliage cuir that I am loving and want to purchase a second one in the small size but cannot decide on the color. I am deciding between:
> 
> Black
> Navy
> Natural
> 
> I have nothing in my purse wardrobe in Navy or Natural. I am concerned the Navy is too close to the gunmetal in terms of what to wear it with, but I love the Navy color. I have nothing in my purse wardrobe like the Natural but I am concerned it is mostly a spring/summer color and might be too light for year round. It also might get dirty faster. For some reason I never gravitate towards beiges in bags, but I know it is a great neutral. And then there is black, which goes with everything, but so does gunmetal.
> 
> Help! Please give me your advice, if you already own gunmetal, what would be your second choice? Black, Navy or Natural?



Navy is very versatile too. Black maybe too close to gunmetal but so is the navy. Natural is nice and u can wear that yr round too. My vote is natural then navy.  I have the turquoise tote and so far do not have color transfer. But then again, its a tote so it doesn't rub against my jeans


----------



## wa0wa

It's a Medium. 

View attachment 2164076


View attachment 2164077


View attachment 2164078


----------



## wa0wa

I'm 5'5.


----------



## jaded

wa0wa said:


> i'm 5'5.
> 
> View attachment 2164223
> 
> 
> View attachment 2164224
> 
> 
> View attachment 2164225



thank you!


----------



## Cinnamon718

I was pretty shocked when I saw the price tag. Over $500 here in Canada. Doesn't look like a $500 bag to me. It's just plain.


----------



## ms p

wa0wa said:


> I'm 5'5.
> 
> View attachment 2164223
> 
> 
> View attachment 2164224
> 
> 
> View attachment 2164225



Thanks for the mod pics the color navy look so vibrant in this sets of pics


----------



## rabbits

wa0wa said:


> I'm 5'5.
> 
> View attachment 2164223
> 
> 
> View attachment 2164224
> 
> 
> View attachment 2164225


 
Nice - love your outfit btw!


----------



## wa0wa

Thanks all! I was interested in this MiuMiu too but the price is 3 times then longchamp. So believe this one is the keeper!


----------



## Amazona

I've been waiting forever for the Pliage to come in leather. AND to have a shoulder strap. When I heard it was FINALLY becoming a reality, I was over the moon! The colors are delish, especially the Cyclamen and Paprika...but then, after reading all of this thread and looking at the pics, I have come up with a few issues;
The leather is thin. When not stuffed, the larger bags don't seem to hold their shape but sag. The small is too small for my everyday needs, but the larger messenger is too big. In other words, I'd have to choose between leaving some of my stuff back (not an option), having a saggy bag (not my cuppa tea) or stuffing the large bag with _something_ to have it keep its shape.
The shoulder strap is too short. I'm a tad over 6 ft tall, busty and broad-shouldered. The bag would probably end up sitting in my underarm if I tried to carry it crossbody. 

Not liking - or believing that I'm saying - this, but I think the Pliage Cuir line isn't for me, after all. I really wanted to love them, but it doesn't seem possible.


----------



## Poopeenu

So I decided to purchase the small black. It arrived today from Nordstrom, where I also purchased my gunmetal, and it is more distressed than the gunmetal. Actually, my gunmetal is not distressed at all. The gunmetal is made in France and the black made in China. Has anyone else received a distressed small black? Thoughts?


----------



## wa0wa

I think the black bag is more distress then others as I was considering buying the black too and asked the SA to show me two of them and they all has distress leather compare to other color bags.


----------



## Diamaond42

peaberry said:


> I faced the same problems getting the Cuir shipped directly to Singapore and the SAs explained that these were regulations set by Longchamp themselves. I ended up using vPost, which provides me with a UK address (I ordered from Harrods.com) where the bag could be shipped to, and they reroute those packages to my Singapore address. I believe vPost is now servicing Australia as well; perhaps you could try them? http://www.vpost.com/


Hi! May I know how much is the shipping fee paid for your order?


----------



## dhampson

I just posted a question about Le Pliage as well.  

Very cool that they offer the bag in a folding leather option.  I really like the taupe.  I feel that it is a color that will go with most outfits and be timeless.


----------



## debra_8th

How much did you pay for your medium one? I paid AU$470 from someone else, is it too expensive? I think I have to resell it as it's waaaay too big for me. I love my black small cuir though.


----------



## *k.a.t.e*

Does anyone know what the prices are like at the Longchamp duty free store in Dubai airport? Or if they sell the leather versions?


----------



## jennytiu

^^ The Cuir leather Le Pliage is available at the Dubai airport. Not sure about the color availability and the price though. I'm going to Dubai aiport this Thursday for my transit flight.


----------



## *k.a.t.e*

jennytiu said:


> ^^ The Cuir leather Le Pliage is available at the Dubai airport. Not sure about the color availability and the price though. I'm going to Dubai aiport this Thursday for my transit flight.



Please let me know if you get chance to take a look! I have two layovers there on my way to/from Perth in a few weeks time, if it's cheaper than the UK I'll definitely buy one.


----------



## bonniekir

Well, I got myself the Black in the original medium size..so now I have 3..this dark one , a light neutral in the Natural and a fun colour in the Cyclamen..I think I'm 'good' now  I think these are great travel bags or bags , when I really want to carry 'light', but still have the option to carry lots!..I would have liked a Grey, a Fir or a Paprika..But need to curb my 'wants' when not needed..lol..


----------



## Pink Walnut

t2piggly said:


> Hi! Did u end up buying this bag? I really like the size on u too. I'm thinking of getting one myself but not sure to get medium or large. Not sure if medium would be big enough to serve my purpose of everyday/baby bag. But dont want to spend more on the large if the med is enough. in ur photo it looks like a good size. Can u please confirm with me the measurement across the top of the width of ur bag?


 

hey the yellow bag is the medium and that is the second bag , it cost 350 euro's  , but i add the dimensions in cm and inches , 

*dimensions* 12 1/2 x 11 x 6 3/4 inches
*Refs* 1515737620
$590.00

*Dimensions* 32x28x17 cm
*Refs* 1515737620
350,00 


----------



## doreenjoy

can someone tell me what colors are available currently?


----------



## debra_8th

Is it normal to have the handle wrapped in clear plastic? Does anyone have it when bought new?


----------



## _mimo_

debra_8th said:


> Is it normal to have the handle wrapped in clear plastic? Does anyone have it when bought new?



here's mine


----------



## debra_8th

_mimo_ said:


> here's mine


Thanks for answering my question. 

I've heard that the replicas are already out there.


----------



## Poopeenu

My small natural just arrived from Nordstrom and it had clear plastic on the handles also. The inside tag says Made in France.

For those who have Natural, just curious about how yours are all holding up. I'm worried about getting mine dirty. I love the Natural but not sure if it will hold up as well as my Gunmetal!


----------



## badaboop

I just ordered the medium in gunmetal gray! I can't wait to get it!


----------



## debra_8th

Here's my small black after being nourished with Fly London leather cream.  It looks fresher IMO.


----------



## mandasari

So happy with mine &#128522; small duck blue..
Now i'm wanting the medium one for travelling.. &#128547;
	

		
			
		

		
	




Is it okay to use apple leather conditioner for this bag?


----------



## plain.jane

hi _mimo_ , mine is same as yours & mandasari
but the sides/corners wore out fast, i've only been using few months and the color faded, more like it wore off and you can see the inner layer
 upset. i thought it would be a better leather. the coach bag that I have, cost lesser but better quality
anyone have this problem? is my bag defective?


----------



## _mimo_

plain.jane said:


> hi _mimo_ , mine is same as yours & mandasari
> but the sides/corners wore out fast, i've only been using few months and the color faded, more like it wore off and you can see the inner layer
> upset. i thought it would be a better leather. the coach bag that I have, cost lesser but better quality
> anyone have this problem? is my bag defective?



hi plain.jane. 

My gun metal also have worn out edges maybe because it actually bumps to rough surfaces. Have you tried applying leather conditioner on it? It will help to retain its color. Im using ALDO leather conditioner.


----------



## PurseHorse

Small le pliage cuirs are on sale for $343!!

Longchamp.com has sandy, navy, sun and the coral/orange color.

Bloomies has Bordeaux, gunmetal and fir.

Hope everyone can add one to their collection- I added a sandy


----------



## scouts#1

Did Longchamp discontinue the Le Pliage Cuir Clutch - the one with the rope handle?  I am fallen in love with this bag and would love to get more colors.  Magnums and WhatSheBuys websites carry them, but in somewhat limited colors.  Hoping to get one before they are all gone.  Thanks.


----------



## plain.jane

_mimo_ said:


> hi plain.jane.
> 
> My gun metal also have worn out edges maybe because it actually bumps to rough surfaces. Have you tried applying leather conditioner on it? It will help to retain its color. Im using ALDO leather conditioner.


ok, i will take your advice & try to apply the leather conditioner. 
but i doubt it will help much, i reckon the material is kinda thin and not purely leather. kinda sad of this bag's quality. i've purchased some high street brands, with authentic leather label, have last much longer than this.


----------



## K.a.y.l.a.

starlitgrove said:


> Hi everyone! Longchamp launched these Le Pliage in leather, the Le Pliage Cuir. I'm thinking of getting one for casual weekends, but undecided on the color. My top choices are orange, natural, and taupe.
> 
> Your thoughts on the bags and colors?
> 
> Links:
> http://www.longchamp.com/en/le-pliage-cuir-women-255.html
> http://msglitzy.com/2012/01/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-the-famous-folding-bag-in-leather/


they are very nice! natural is my 1st choice


----------



## K.a.y.l.a.

It's so nice! It might be better in leather as the ends won't be easily torn off. However, I agree that perhaps it needs to be seen in person first as it's a bit pricey as compared to other lines of longchamp bags.


----------



## wa0wa

Color in Sun, Paprika, Navy Blue, Sandy is on sale on longchamp US web site until June 30. The medium is selling for $413. Same price at local store too. Online has to pay $16 s/h.


----------



## donnaoh

I need to lay my paws on the new Fuchsia and Bilberry Medium Cuirs...I am leaning towards Bilberry...


----------



## naxagirl

Thank you for all your discussions on Le Pliage Cuir, that helped me find my own very first small red. Here is my quick reveal  and I made sure that this one is made in France. xxx


----------



## annielull

when i first saw le pliage cuir online, i thought it was a lazy move on longchamp's part since it was basically the same design as the original le pliage but in a different material. But now that i've seen one in person and felt how soft the leather was, i want one! but i recently but an Au Sultan satchel, so i'm going to wait a bit before i buy another longchamp.


----------



## kiddyu15

Hi ladies, 

Does anyone know if the autumn 2013 colours are already being sold in Paris?
Is the Fuchsia the same shade as the hot pink from last year?

Thanks!


----------



## Julija

donnaoh said:


> I need to lay my paws on the new Fuchsia and Bilberry Medium Cuirs...I am leaning towards Bilberry...



Oh wow! After reading your post I've checked out new colors and I'm in love. Fuchsia and Bilberry are so delicious, I want them both


----------



## donnaoh

Julija said:


> Oh wow! After reading your post I've checked out new colors and I'm in love. Fuchsia and Bilberry are so delicious, I want them both


I am leaning towards the Bilberry because I love the deep purple colour...now to decide if I want the small or medium....hmmm...


----------



## bonniekir

naxagirl said:


> Thank you for all your discussions on Le Pliage Cuir, that helped me find my own very first small red. Here is my quick reveal  and I made sure that this one is made in France. xxx


 
the colour looks great on you!!

Just noticed the new Bilberry  a must have!


----------



## jennytiu

I just got the small one in Fushia! Love it! The Navy was on sale at 25% off but I just didn't love it as much as the Fushia.


----------



## donnaoh

jennytiu said:


> I just got the small one in Fushia! Love it! The Navy was on sale at 25% off but I just didn't love it as much as the Fushia.


Pics please! Did you see the Bilberry?


----------



## kiddyu15

Yay! My friend managed to get the fuchsia and clay medium in Paris.. Can't wait for it to return back from Europe and into my hands!


----------



## Julija

donnaoh said:


> I am leaning towards the Bilberry because I love the deep purple colour...now to decide if I want the small or medium....hmmm...



For me the Bilberry would also be a first choice but I'm purple fangirl in general. I guess I want a small one again because this bag is really roomy. I tried medium but it was way too big for me.
Here I posted mod shots of my small Gun Metal Cuir:
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...ir-your-opinions-728456-100.html#post24400474


----------



## jennytiu

I love this fuschia!


----------



## jennytiu

donnaoh said:


> Pics please! Did you see the Bilberry?



No I didn't. I don't even know that there's a Bilberry color. From your description, I can imagine it looks nice as well. But still, I'm happy with my fuschia. Tempted to get another one in medium in a darker color.


----------



## misstrine85

naxagirl said:


> Thank you for all your discussions on Le Pliage Cuir, that helped me find my own very first small red. Here is my quick reveal  and I made sure that this one is made in France. xxx



Beautiful. Is the last pic taken in Berlin?


----------



## naxagirl

bonniekir said:


> the colour looks great on you!!
> 
> Just noticed the new Bilberry  a must have!



thank you!  yeah the new Autumn colour is out now


----------



## naxagirl

misstrine85 said:


> Beautiful. Is the last pic taken in Berlin?



yes, it's in Holocaust Memorial


----------



## *k.a.t.e*

Finally got my first Le Pliage cuir, medium in black  After looking in Perth, Dubai and Milan it turns out it was cheapest at home in the UK to begin with!


----------



## Ytjhia

I am thinking to get a small cuir, but im torn between bilberry and fuchsia 
Has anyone bought any of this colour yet? I haven't seen both in real life.
Anyone can post a photo of them?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## qtieboi

Hi, i'm new to this forum... I have a question for Rere, can you give me the exact dimensions of your medium size bag? i'm really confused. Thanks


----------



## qtieboi

REREsaurus said:


> More!


 Hi, can you please give me the dimensions of your medium size bag? i'm confused. Thank you


----------



## qtieboi

REREsaurus said:


> More!


 


REREsaurus said:


> Here's the first few pics I took of Mr. Navy in all my excitement. You can see what a dark blue he is, almost black in some lights. In person, there seems to be a hint of purplish undertones that doesn't pick up in photos.
> 
> It's one of the blues that seem ordinary at first, and then extraordinary when you take a closer look.


 

Hi, can you please give me the dimensions of the size medium. thanks


----------



## jessla

I have to say that I wasn't the biggest fan of the Le Pliage until their Cuir line came out... I purchased a large black long-handled Le Pliage Cuir bag this past winter, and I have to say I love it!  The leather is very nice, it's good as a winter handbag, and it's super spacious, especially if I need to use it as a not-so-obvious overnight bag lol.  Plus, everyone where I'm from has the Le Pliage bags, so I like that mine stands out a bit!


----------



## donnaoh

Oh my goodness! I fawned over the medium Fuchsia today...I sadly had to leave her there but that fuschia is such a gorgeous colour! The store I was at did not have the Bilberry, shucks!


----------



## LVBagLady

I bought this today. It's the fuscia. $100 off. Got it for $425.  I wouldn't have bought it if it was full price plus I don't usually like leather bags. I called the Longchamp store in Boston for advice on leather care for this bag. She recommended using a leather conditioner on it and rain repellant. I told her I use apple leather products on my Louis Vuittons and she said that should be ok, just test it in an inconspicuous spot. Which I did and it's fine.


----------



## Julija

LVBagLady said:


> I bought this today. It's the fuscia. $100 off. Got it for $425.  I wouldn't have bought it if it was full price plus I don't usually like leather bags. I called the Longchamp store in Boston for advice on leather care for this bag. She recommended using a leather conditioner on it and rain repellant. I told her I use apple leather products on my Louis Vuittons and she said that should be ok, just test it in an inconspicuous spot. Which I did and it's fine.



Ohhh wow, it's beautiful! I'm more and more tempted. Congrats!


----------



## donnaoh

LVBagLady said:


> I bought this today. It's the fuscia. $100 off. Got it for $425.  I wouldn't have bought it if it was full price plus I don't usually like leather bags. I called the Longchamp store in Boston for advice on leather care for this bag. She recommended using a leather conditioner on it and rain repellant. I told her I use apple leather products on my Louis Vuittons and she said that should be ok, just test it in an inconspicuous spot. Which I did and it's fine.


She's is so gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## LVBagLady

Julija said:


> Ohhh wow, it's beautiful! I'm more and more tempted. Congrats!


Thank you. This is the best color.  I would grab it while you can.  I got the last one.


----------



## LVBagLady

donnaoh said:


> She's is so gorgeous! Congrats!


Thank you.


----------



## BooIn

My first ever Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir small in Vegetal/Neutral! I've read at some thread that this color is a muted one, but eventually not! It's very versatile and can match any of my outfit. &#10084;


----------



## pixiejenna

I took the plunge again with Bilberry this time. At first I was slightly disappointed by the color but it's growing on me now. I guess the best I can describe it is a eggplant purple. Indoors under artifical lighting it looks almost nearly black/burgundy/deep plum. However in natural lighting or flash you can see a more true (yet dark) purple.

Indoors no flash so you can see how dark it looks





Here is the same pic with flash




Heres a indoor pic in my bath to show the color against a light background




And here's a in the sun shot




I think the reason why it initially disappointed me was because honestly it really looked almost black. It also has a wrinkle in the front which is caused by being folded up. I tried the le pliage last year in both small & medium and returned both but the small also had the weird wrinkle in the front. I wonder if the size has anything to do with the wrinkle or if it was simply just the way they were both folded that caused it. I'm going to sit on it for a week and see how I feel about it. I love dark purples & burgundys, but maybe this one is just a tad too dark for my tastes.


----------



## Ytjhia

I ended up bought fuchsia instead of bilberry, and i am happy with my purchase! 
Here is my fuchsia in medium size.


----------



## donnaoh

Ohhhh Fuschia is sooo pretty! I must have one!!


----------



## mandasari

Just received my medium camel..


That's the pic from the seller..will take another mod pics later &#128522;


----------



## loewejess

rx4dsoul said:


> I wonder if its made of real or synthetic leather...



Of cos it's real leather... If it's synthetic, it won't be so expensive...


----------



## pixiejenna

Another pic of my Bilberry. I was really on the fence on this one. Initially I was slightly disapointed by the color but I couldn't bring myself to return it. I laid it out and looked at it for about a week and a half. The more I looked at it the more I liked the color it reminded me of Bbag colors because of the chameleon color, it changed depending on the lighting. I also think a part of the initial disappointment was because it's so different than what I normally use, a bit more plain, smooth leather with no texture, and no major hardware/studs. I used it on my vacay and am really glad I kept it, the small is the perfect size for my needs.


----------



## pixiejenna

mandasari said:


> Just received my medium camel..
> View attachment 2270837
> 
> That's the pic from the seller..will take another mod pics later &#128522;



Did you get it yet? Waiting for pics


----------



## blurblurdog

kiwi99z said:


> Here's my navy blue small Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir. The leather is really nice and squishy. I like how it is so lightweight and compact but it still fits a ton. Here's some pictures: (for reference - I am around 5'3").



May I know what is the price for this?


----------



## Haan

I love my cuir, lightweight everyday bag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 i think this is the smallest size in navy blue.


----------



## nancdmd

Hello!  I'm a longtime fan of longchamp.  I have le pliage and currently I'm using planetes which I abuse.   Now, I'm thinking of getting the cuir small in paprika or fuchsia.  I noticed that the strap is not adjustable though and I'm worried it might be too long for me when I carry it as a shoulder bag.  I'm not much of a crossbody person so I don't think I will be carrying it that way.  Will it be too long for me?  I'm on the petite side at 5".  I would prefer if it lands at my waist so I can easily reach in the bottom of the bag.  

Another question is, how is the wear and tear of this bag?  the le pliage shows wear on the corners, how about the cuir line?  The bag is not cheap so I would like assurance that I will be able to use for a long time.  Mod shots will be greatly appreciated.    Most of the mod shot I saw was with the bag worn handheld or crossbody but not as a shoulder bag.  Thank you so much ladies!  I appreciate any input.


----------



## tobefetching

LVBagLady said:


> I bought this today. It's the fuscia. $100 off. Got it for $425.  I wouldn't have bought it if it was full price plus I don't usually like leather bags. I called the Longchamp store in Boston for advice on leather care for this bag. She recommended using a leather conditioner on it and rain repellant. I told her I use apple leather products on my Louis Vuittons and she said that should be ok, just test it in an inconspicuous spot. Which I did and it's fine.


 
Is this the medium? I just bought the small one online today in fuschia and I'm so excited! I missed out on it the first time and thought I'd never find it. So glad they brought it back.


----------



## LVBagLady

tobefetching said:


> Is this the medium? I just bought the small one online today in fuschia and I'm so excited! I missed out on it the first time and thought I'd never find it. So glad they brought it back.


Yes, it's the medium. Congrats on your new bag. I love mine.


----------



## LVBagLady

pixiejenna said:


> Another pic of my Bilberry. I was really on the fence on this one. Initially I was slightly disapointed by the color but I couldn't bring myself to return it. I laid it out and looked at it for about a week and a half. The more I looked at it the more I liked the color it reminded me of Bbag colors because of the chameleon color, it changed depending on the lighting. I also think a part of the initial disappointment was because it's so different than what I normally use, a bit more plain, smooth leather with no texture, and no major hardware/studs. I used it on my vacay and am really glad I kept it, the small is the perfect size for my needs.


Love ur bag. Haven't seen the Bilberry irl. Now I want one. I have the fuscia in med.


----------



## puccajia

Hi gals, I'm new to tis forum & also new to LC, but after read thru this thread i'm totally in love with the cuir. And, ta-dah... i've gt mine from an online seller who mentioned she brought tis bag back from UK, btw i'm coming from a small state located in Malaysia where doesn't has a LC store . So, After received the bag, i've went thru some 'how to spot fake LC' posting, ah-ha... Here i am wit some worries and doubt about the authenticity of my bag :S

Hope you gals can help me on this, try compare 'my doubt' with your cuir, let me know whether is your cuir looks like this way!! (Especially the zipper and the care card)

Here's my small black!






Doubt #1: care card (found out some other posting mentioned authentic card will only has 3 folds while mine has 4)





Doubt#2: zipper - my main zipper doesn't show any YKK wording, but the inner pocket zipper has it!?





The flap and button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The back of the flap and leather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The tag





The clasp and inner lining printing


----------



## lina23

I'm no expert, but I do have 3 of the LC Cuir bags. I compared mine to your photos and everything is the same - my small one is cyclamen, so made in France, but my tote is black and made in China, so that part of the tag seems correct.

Your care card is the same as mine - your's only has 3 folds, dividing it into 4 parts. A

All the zippers, stamping, etc are exactly the same as mine - and I know mine are authentic.

HTH

Lina



puccajia said:


> Hi gals, I'm new to tis forum & also new to LC, but after read thru this thread i'm totally in love with the cuir. And, ta-dah... i've gt mine from an online seller who mentioned she brought tis bag back from UK, btw i'm coming from a small state located in Malaysia where doesn't has a LC store . So, After received the bag, i've went thru some 'how to spot fake LC' posting, ah-ha... Here i am wit some worries and doubt about the authenticity of my bag :S
> 
> Hope you gals can help me on this, try compare 'my doubt' with your cuir, let me know whether is your cuir looks like this way!! (Especially the zipper and the care card)
> 
> Here's my small black!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt #1: care card (found out some other posting mentioned authentic card will only has 3 folds while mine has 4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt#2: zipper - my main zipper doesn't show any YKK wording, but the inner pocket zipper has it!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flap and button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of the flap and leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The clasp and inner lining printing


----------



## puccajia

lina23 said:


> I'm no expert, but I do have 3 of the LC Cuir bags. I compared mine to your photos and everything is the same - my small one is cyclamen, so made in France, but my tote is black and made in China, so that part of the tag seems correct.
> 
> Your care card is the same as mine - your's only has 3 folds, dividing it into 4 parts. A
> 
> All the zippers, stamping, etc are exactly the same as mine - and I know mine are authentic.
> 
> HTH
> 
> Lina



Hi Lina23, thx for ur comment.  It gives me a big positive feeling now!!
Hurray!! Morale boost!!!


----------



## beeinformed

Hi,

I just received the Le Pliage Cuir in black leather and have noticed that the leather is mostly soft and smooth, except for one of the panels in front which has striated-like lines on it.

I would appreciate it very much if any of the members who have this bag could give me some feedback if they also have striated-like  lines on theirs. Thanks!


----------



## Colonia

nancdmd said:


> Hello!  I'm a longtime fan of longchamp.  I have le pliage and currently I'm using planetes which I abuse.   Now, I'm thinking of getting the cuir small in paprika or fuchsia.  I noticed that the strap is not adjustable though and I'm worried it might be too long for me when I carry it as a shoulder bag.  I'm not much of a crossbody person so I don't think I will be carrying it that way.  Will it be too long for me?  I'm on the petite side at 5".  I would prefer if it lands at my waist so I can easily reach in the bottom of the bag.
> 
> Another question is, how is the wear and tear of this bag?  the le pliage shows wear on the corners, how about the cuir line?  The bag is not cheap so I would like assurance that I will be able to use for a long time.  Mod shots will be greatly appreciated.    Most of the mod shot I saw was with the bag worn handheld or crossbody but not as a shoulder bag.  Thank you so much ladies!  I appreciate any input.



Hi, I am also small at 5.1. The strap is quite long, but still looks good to wear. If you are unsure, please try the bag in a shop before buying.
The bag is easy-care, I have mine since November 2012 in small navy-blue and was very unsure if I should wear it  during rainy days, so I waited until spring. Then I asked a girl in this forum and she recommended a water-repellent spray, so I just used a common impregnator 3 times (I just waited after each impregnation a few days and checked the bag, because I was afraid it might darken the colour -but everything was ok). This was the only treatment for my bag. Yesterday was a rainy day and I carried my bag outside ( I was also wearing an umbrella).Today the bag still looks fine.
I strongly recommend the pliage cuir, beause it is so soft,very light-weight and it looks chic but also casual. I have received a lot of compliments for my bag. You can use it for business but also for going out in a casual look.I still have not find any other branded bag that has the similar design of the pliage cuir, while other branded bags are often copied in their designs.


----------



## lina23

I've had 2 of my 3 Le Cuir (small bag in cyclamen, and large tote in black) for 18 months, and I use them constantly. I haven't gotten around to treating them yet (although I bought conditioner when I got the bags :shame. I used the tote bag last year for work everyday, and this year I've been taking it to uni every day, loaded up with books. I am not gentle with it, I throw it around, I've gotten caught in the rain more than a dozen times, and the bag still looks as good as the day I got it - absolutely no signs of wear and tear, and no damage at the corners. I think these bags are fantastic!

Re the strap issue - I'm only 5 foot, and I do find the strap to be a little long for me. Earlier in this thread there are a few posts about hacking the strap to make it shorter, if I remember correctly, at least one girl has knotted it to shorten it, but it hasn't bothered me enough to do anything about it - yet.

HTH

Lina



nancdmd said:


> Hello!  I'm a longtime fan of longchamp.  I have le pliage and currently I'm using planetes which I abuse.   Now, I'm thinking of getting the cuir small in paprika or fuchsia.  I noticed that the strap is not adjustable though and I'm worried it might be too long for me when I carry it as a shoulder bag.  I'm not much of a crossbody person so I don't think I will be carrying it that way.  Will it be too long for me?  I'm on the petite side at 5".  I would prefer if it lands at my waist so I can easily reach in the bottom of the bag.
> 
> Another question is, how is the wear and tear of this bag?  the le pliage shows wear on the corners, how about the cuir line?  The bag is not cheap so I would like assurance that I will be able to use for a long time.  Mod shots will be greatly appreciated.    Most of the mod shot I saw was with the bag worn handheld or crossbody but not as a shoulder bag.  Thank you so much ladies!  I appreciate any input.


----------



## agirlfromdallas

can anyone tell me which colors are made in france and which ones are made in china?

i have been using the le pliage nylon tote for years and would like to upgrade to an all leather bag. i think i've met my match with the medium cuir but it would be a nice touch if it were made in france. my grandmother used to carry the le pliage back when they were ALL made in france, so i've been searching for ANY but have only found made in china!

i'd greatly appreciate any response!


----------



## bagaddict86

agirlfromdallas said:


> can anyone tell me which colors are made in france and which ones are made in china?
> 
> i have been using the le pliage nylon tote for years and would like to upgrade to an all leather bag. i think i've met my match with the medium cuir but it would be a nice touch if it were made in france. my grandmother used to carry the le pliage back when they were ALL made in france, so i've been searching for ANY but have only found made in china!
> 
> i'd greatly appreciate any response!



I recently bought the cuir in black medium size..and it's made in France


----------



## agirlfromdallas

bagaddict86 said:


> I recently bought the cuir in black medium size..and it's made in France


thanks so much! i just purchased the black medium! can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## LVBagLady

I got this one in bilberry. Not sure if I'm going to keep or return.


----------



## ami kio

nancdmd said:


> Another question is, how is the wear and tear of this bag?  the le pliage shows wear on the corners, how about the cuir line?  The bag is not cheap so I would like assurance that I will be able to use for a long time.  Mod shots will be greatly appreciated.    Most of the mod shot I saw was with the bag worn handheld or crossbody but not as a shoulder bag.  Thank you so much ladies!  I appreciate any input.



FWIW, I have the old medium in duck blue, and the corners became worn after only a a month of use as my travel purse.  I've had the same issue with soft leather + stiff sharp folded corners on another brand, so I'm thinking that it's the consequence of the design.

IMO, the handles are too short to be used as a shoulder bag.


----------



## nancdmd

Colonia said:


> Hi, I am also small at 5.1. The strap is quite long, but still looks good to wear. If you are unsure, please try the bag in a shop before buying.



Hi colonia! Thanks for the response. I did find some mod shots of it worn as a shoulder bag and the strap do seem long. If only the straps are adjustable.  i don't have a longchamp store near where i live so i plan to buy this from an online reseller.  My friend has it in small camel so i think i'll try to check her bag first before buying. Thanks!


----------



## nancdmd

lina23 said:


> I've had 2 of my 3 Le Cuir (small bag in cyclamen, and large tote in black) for 18 months, and I use them constantly. I haven't gotten around to treating them yet (although I bought conditioner when I got the bags :shame. I used the tote bag last year for work everyday, and this year I've been taking it to uni every day, loaded up with books. I am not gentle with it, I throw it around, I've gotten caught in the rain more than a dozen times, and the bag still looks as good as the day I got it - absolutely no signs of wear and tear, and no damage at the corners. I think these bags are fantastic!
> 
> Re the strap issue - I'm only 5 foot, and I do find the strap to be a little long for me. Earlier in this thread there are a few posts about hacking the strap to make it shorter, if I remember correctly, at least one girl has knotted it to shorten it, but it hasn't bothered me enough to do anything about it - yet.
> 
> HTH
> 
> Lina



Hi lina! Thank you for your response. Exactly what i'm looking for, grab abd go bag that doesn't need babying.  i still have to check the strap drop though. Thanks so much!


----------



## nancdmd

ami kio said:


> FWIW, I have the old medium in duck blue, and the corners became worn after only a a month of use as my travel purse.  I've had the same issue with soft leather + stiff sharp folded corners on another brand, so I'm thinking that it's the consequence of the design.
> 
> IMO, the handles are too short to be used as a shoulder bag.



Aw, after a month? Sheesh! But you are right about the soft leather and the corners.  It is an inevitable consequence i guess. If i will be getting this bag, it will be in a dark color eg. Bilberry so the wear on the corners won't be so obvious. 
I was planning to wear it as a shoulder bag with the long strap but now i think it will be too long for me unless i tie the strap on one end or do something to shorten it. I would like it for the bag to end at the waist or a little below but not at the hips. Ideally.


----------



## April77

Hi everyone. I'm a first timer here..

I so love the le pliage cuir line and am planning to buy one. But I read somewhere that the color of the the jeans kinda rub off to the bag? Is it true? I wear jeans everyday and this happened to me already so I want to be careful as bags don't come cheap. I like carrying bags hands free so I wear it cross body. 

So, does the jeans rub off to the bag? If so, what color should I buy so as to make it unnoticeable?
Thank you! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## didargal

Hello everyone,
I am new here. Recently I had bought a le pliage cuir taupe small tote. But when I received it, I saw the white tag that it is made in Morocco. The brown leather tag shown Made in Marocco. So I would like to ask anyone who is expert in authentication, is my cuir a real one? Because I seldom see a Longchamp bag made in Morocco. Thanks in advance
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-cabjLnKErlR3Z2dHRHUzF5YWM/edit?usp=sharing
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-cabjLnKErlRUxjWkpaT055Tnc/edit?usp=sharing
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-cabjLnKErlLUlLR3FINjlPbVU/edit?usp=sharing
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-cabjLnKErlZ0JpS3dVMFQxN2M/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## babygirl44

Will a full size iPad fit the small size le pliage cuir?  Also, I'm planning to buy the camel colored one.  WIll the color of my jeans rub off to the bag?


----------



## Ljc1234

Yes a full size ipad with a Smart Cover easily fits in the small size cuir with plenty of room for purse, keys, glasses, umbrella etc.


----------



## babygirl44

Thanks!   Can't wait to purchase mine!


----------



## didargal

Hi!
Just wanna know does anyone own a le pliage cuir made in Morocco?


----------



## rx4dsoul

didargal said:


> Hi!
> Just wanna know does anyone own a le pliage cuir made in Morocco?



"Morroco" is not the only word they misspell. Even the pliage care cards and other countries of make are sometimes spelled incorrectly ( Romania spelled as "Rumania" ). While I dont have the particular statistics for you, i can say however that that does happen at times. If you still think your item is fake however, maybe you can return it for your peaCe of mind ?


----------



## didargal

rx4dsoul said:


> "Morroco" is not the only word they misspell. Even the pliage care cards and other countries of make are sometimes spelled incorrectly ( Romania spelled as "Rumania" ). While I dont have the particular statistics for you, i can say however that that does happen at times. If you still think your item is fake however, maybe you can return it for your peaCe of mind ?


Thank you for your explanation and I really appreciate that.


----------



## xoxojontue

I was wondering if the Camel in the La Pliage Cuir is different from the Natural/Tan that I've seen on the postings here.  It looks to be a bit darker, but I just wanted to make sure.

Also I'm 5'5 115 lbs, would the medium be too big for me?  I can't decide if I should get the small or medium. What I really want is the Cuir Small in Navy, but its sold out everywhere.  I asked a SA at Longchamp's if they'll possibly bring it back this Spring, he said they wouldn't know until December... what do you guys think?

Thanks!


----------



## xoxojontue

REREsaurus said:


> The new navy is nice! Very nice and still sophisticated. It's just not as dark and not as mysterious as the old navy, IMHO. I compared it to my old navy, which is the bag I carried into the store, and it was similar. Not so similar (or different) that I would sell my old medium old navy and buy the new medium in new navy, if that makes sense.



I absolutely fell in love with the pics of your old navy med cuir. I love the depth and richness and how it almost looks black.  You're right, it's so mysterious. I'm so bumbed that the new navy is lighter. Oh I wish I could still get my hands on the first season's  navy in small.


----------



## xoxojontue

Hi guys! Can you help me authenticate this bag?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2013-Lo...d=100033&prg=1011&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=261125062341&

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

*xoxojontue* - Hi, there's an authentication thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...ongchamp-please-refer-to-1st-post-224270.html

It's in the Authenticate This.. forum.

Hope it helps.


----------



## mandasari

xoxojontue said:


> I was wondering if the Camel in the La Pliage Cuir is different from the Natural/Tan that I've seen on the postings here. It looks to be a bit darker, but I just wanted to make sure.
> 
> Also I'm 5'5 115 lbs, would the medium be too big for me? I can't decide if I should get the small or medium. What I really want is the Cuir Small in Navy, but its sold out everywhere. I asked a SA at Longchamp's if they'll possibly bring it back this Spring, he said they wouldn't know until December... what do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Hi *Xoxojontue*, hope this pic will help u decide. i have the camel in medium and don't find it too big. the size is just ok..i'm 5' by the way for your reference. and yes, the color is darker than the natural/tan. 





http://s946.photobucket.com/user/ma...DA2-308-00000034089B584E_zps075670a7.jpg.html


----------



## fiedel

Hi Guys,

I have had my large pliage cuir for nearly 1 year now. The bag is still lovely and in good condition but i'm not sure i can say the same with the long strap. It seems very poorly made and i'm afraid that one day it will be tore off since i occasionally carry too much stuff (laptop, books , etc). so I was wondering if anyone ever broke the shoulder strap of their bags?


----------



## zjajkj

I just got my small LongChamp Le Pliage Camel cuir over the weekend. 
Have been considering it for a year whether is LongChamp worth the price.

I saw it on a OL with the Fir (green) color on the metro and gosh - one word - SO BEAUTIFUL, DIVINE and PROFESSIONAL. It look like a comfortable pillow shape when filled with some stuffs.

The shape of the bag, the leather feel, the lightness weight, the discrete factor where not many will know of the brand (as in the Le Pliage cuir not being so LongChamp LongChamp where everywhere I went, I can eye tens and tens of women carrying it).

I was deciding between the Clay or Camel and the Clay is just so pretty + the color matches myself very well. When I compared both together, the Clay really win hands down.

Okay BUT I chose Camel in the end due to its darker interior lining vs the Clay's light interior lining.
I don't really take care of my bag, hence a darker interior lining is going to be more functional for me.
Really glad to have my bff who is there with me to differentiate the pros & cons for me.





Waiting till probably next week to use it


----------



## poms

I have become in love with Longchamp's Le pliage cuir collection. I currently own the fuschia in Large and the black in medium. I am debating on getting the medium in camel as I feel this would be the "just right" in between size. Attached is my collection (including some other bags as well: Linea Pelle, Gucci, Balenciaga, Furla, Coach). Does anyone here have pics of themselves with a medium camel...I am 5'10 so a height match would be amazing!!! Thank you!


----------



## zjajkj

Love the Le Pliage Cuir


----------



## poms

Is this the medium or small? Love it!



dinitegrity said:


> Love the Le Pliage Cuir


----------



## butterfly0725

Hi! I frequently visit the forum for quite some time now but today I am finally a member! I have admired all the the' beautiful le pliage cuirs here in the thread. I finally  made the move to purchase. I  have a medium in red and today my small cyclamen arrived! I love the size and the color! 

The bag is quite creased when I opened it, though. My red medium didnt have sharp creases on it when I bought it  from the stockist, since it was already out on the shelf. I have already used Collonil Delicate Cream on the cyclamen to re-moisturize the leather and help make the color last. I have also stuffed the bag with clothes to help smooth out the creases. I wonder if you ladies had creases when you first bought your bags and what did you do to get rid of them?


----------



## rx4dsoul

butterfly0725 said:


> Hi! I frequently visit the forum for quite some time now but today I am finally a member! I have admired all the the' beautiful le pliage cuirs here in the thread. I finally  made the move to purchase. I  have a medium in red and today my small cyclamen arrived! I love the size and the color!
> 
> The bag is quite creased when I opened it, though. My red medium didnt have sharp creases on it when I bought it  from the stockist, since it was already out on the shelf. I have already used Collonil Delicate Cream on the cyclamen to re-moisturize the leather and help make the color last. I have also stuffed the bag with clothes to help smooth out the creases. I wonder if you ladies had creases when you first bought your bags and what did you do to get rid of them?



The creases smoothen out with use.


----------



## pixiejenna

butterfly0725 said:


> Hi! I frequently visit the forum for quite some time now but today I am finally a member! I have admired all the the' beautiful le pliage cuirs here in the thread. I finally  made the move to purchase. I  have a medium in red and today my small cyclamen arrived! I love the size and the color!
> 
> The bag is quite creased when I opened it, though. My red medium didnt have sharp creases on it when I bought it  from the stockist, since it was already out on the shelf. I have already used Collonil Delicate Cream on the cyclamen to re-moisturize the leather and help make the color last. I have also stuffed the bag with clothes to help smooth out the creases. I wonder if you ladies had creases when you first bought your bags and what did you do to get rid of them?



I noticed that the small size seemed to have creases in the leather. I tried one a year ago and returned it because I didn't like the color it had a creases in it. Then when I got one this year it also had creases in it too. I think it's because of how the leather lays when it's folded up and the small amount of leather vs the larger sizes. After a little bit of use the crease worked it's way out and you can't tell it was there. I tried a medium and returned it because I didn't like the color, it didn't seem to have that issue.


----------



## butterfly0725

Thanks for your insights rx4dsoul and pixiejenna! Im really quite relieved to know that the creases will smoothen out over time....

....but..... yesterday I was a little worried because my bag looked a little bit "hunched back" when standing. First I thought it was due to the soft leather that slouches on the contents of my bag. I didnt mind it at first but when I took the contents out of my bag to waterproof it, I found out that the back part was more than 1cm longer than the front part when folded! So when opened, the back part is more than 2cm longer than the front part, which explained the "hunched back" look of the bag when stuffed. 

I compared it to my red cuir and the red one has the same length for the front and back parts, as well as compared it to the nylons. I have emailed Selfridges about it and I hope I do get an answer from them. It's such a shame because the bag is made in France.


----------



## Bag_lady66

butterfly0725 said:


> Thanks for your insights rx4dsoul and pixiejenna! Im really quite relieved to know that the creases will smoothen out over time....
> 
> ....but..... yesterday I was a little worried because my bag looked a little bit "hunched back" when standing. First I thought it was due to the soft leather that slouches on the contents of my bag. I didnt mind it at first but when I took the contents out of my bag to waterproof it, I found out that the back part was more than 1cm longer than the front part when folded! So when opened, the back part is more than 2cm longer than the front part, which explained the "hunched back" look of the bag when stuffed.
> 
> I compared it to my red cuir and the red one has the same length for the front and back parts, as well as compared it to the nylons. I have emailed Selfridges about it and I hope I do get an answer from them. It's such a shame because the bag is made in France.


Have you heard from Selfridges yet? I was going to order from them but I'm a bit hesitant now


----------



## butterfly0725

*Bag_lady66: 

*Selfridges hasn't replied to my email yet, so today I made a call to customer service. I described the problem, the agent even read my email and looked at the pictures I attached. First he said that I should send the bag back so that the brand specialists can look at it and decide if I get a replacement. I told him that I have used a gentle leather conditioner and waterproofed the bag, as I wanted to be upfront. Then he told me that since the bag was treated in some way, there is no way Longchamp will replace the bag. I told him that I havent had any problems with my Le Pliage bags before, so I expect that everything should be as it is in terms of quality and production. He said that the probability is very high that I wont get any replacement, because Longchamp wouldn't accept a pre-treated bag. So yeah, to make the story short, he said that I should wait for the reply to my email, he will make a refund for the shipping and send me a 20GBP voucher. Boy was I disappointed.

Not willing to give up, I called Longchamp's Customer Service to ask for a regular email address, as my letter was wayyyy more than the allowed 1000 characters when sending a letter through the website. The agent told it will be best if I contact Longchamp here in Sweden directly because even if I send in my letter, their answer would to to contact the Stockholm store anyways. 

So then I made a phone call to the Longchamp store in Stockholm. Surprisingly, the store manager thought it was odd that Selfridges told me that I cant get a replacement because i "treated" the bag with light leather cream and waterproof spray. She said it is only logical that the bag be treated before use, to protect the bag. It doesn't have anything to do with the bag having different lengths. We then agreed that I send in the pictures via email first and we'll proceed from there. I'm really hoping I can get a reply from Longchamp Stockholm tomorrow.


----------



## Bag_lady66

Glad you seem to be having a more positive response from Longchamp. As they said you treating the bag doesn't take away from the fact that you've been sold a defective bag. I hope you get a replacement sorted soon


----------



## jennytiu

Hi girls! I just noticed that the corners on my 4-month old Le Cuir is showing signs of wear. What can you recommend? Will Lovin' My Bags product work? That's the only one available in my country.


----------



## babevivtan

Some questions, ladies. Please help me.

Is the following size the small or medium: 32x28x17 cm?
Is the length of the strap adjustable? From what I have figured from this thread, no. 
Wondering too if the length of the strap is the same for small and medium sized bags.
I am tall, so am wondering if the bag can be worn cross-body.
Without the strap, the handles seem a tad short for shoulder-carry.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pixiejenna

poms said:


> I have become in love with Longchamp's Le pliage cuir collection. I currently own the fuschia in Large and the black in medium. I am debating on getting the medium in camel as I feel this would be the "just right" in between size. Attached is my collection (including some other bags as well: Linea Pelle, Gucci, Balenciaga, Furla, Coach). Does anyone here have pics of themselves with a medium camel...I am 5'10 so a height match would be amazing!!! Thank you!



Size wise how would you compare your medium to the Bal city? The dimensions are fairly similar. I currently have a small and am considering trying a medium, but I'm kind of thinking it will look too squarish when carried by the handles. I checked out the small & medium at the same time before, and I recall feeling that the medium seemed too big. Which is kind of weird since it's so close to the Bal city size.



babevivtan said:


> Some questions, ladies. Please help me.
> 
> Is the following size the small or medium: 32x28x17 cm?
> Is the length of the strap adjustable? From what I have figured from this thread, no.
> Wondering too if the length of the strap is the same for small and medium sized bags.
> I am tall, so am wondering if the bag can be worn cross-body.
> Without the strap, the handles seem a tad short for shoulder-carry.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



The shoulder strap is not adjustable. I can wear the small crossbody and I"m plus size 5'3''. I *think* the shoulder straps are the same length on both of them, but you'll get a bit more room to work with on the medium because it's wider than the small. The extra width will give you a bit more length to work with for the shoulder strap.


----------



## babevivtan

pixiejenna said:


> Size wise how would you compare your medium to the Bal city? The dimensions are fairly similar. I currently have a small and am considering trying a medium, but I'm kind of thinking it will look too squarish when carried by the handles. I checked out the small & medium at the same time before, and I recall feeling that the medium seemed too big. Which is kind of weird since it's so close to the Bal city size.
> 
> 
> 
> The shoulder strap is not adjustable. I can wear the small crossbody and I"m plus size 5'3''. I *think* the shoulder straps are the same length on both of them, but you'll get a bit more room to work with on the medium because it's wider than the small. The extra width will give you a bit more length to work with for the shoulder strap.



Thank you, my dear.  This is most helpful.


----------



## changcao2000zm

i ordered longchamp le pliage cuir in red color both small and medium size from bloomingdales last week, and received the order today.but i noticed the leather and color are different . the medium one feels better than the small one. the material of the small one is very delicate, and the color is not as bright as the medium one. anyone has the same feeling with me ?


----------



## changcao2000zm

The shoulder strap is not adjustable. and the length of the medium one is a little bit longer than the small one's.


----------



## babevivtan

changcao2000zm said:


> The shoulder strap is not adjustable. and the length of the medium one is a little bit longer than the small one's.



Thank you, Sugar.


----------



## didargal

Hi, 
I need to know how long for the strap in inches for the medium size of cuir. Because I am planning to get a medium 1. Can anyone help to measure the length of the strap? Thanks in advance!


----------



## myserendipity

rx4dsoul said:


> At $400 for the small one, I would rather add a couple more hundred and get something else...but then again, the pink is vvverrryyy tempting....


The pink and red very tempting


----------



## pixiejenna

They have a new metallic color out platinum its a soft gold metallic. It's on nordies & bloomies at the moment. I'd like to see one IRL I wish they did more colors in metallic. I'd love a nice sliver or anthracite metallic bag the gold tone is kind of meh to me. Intrestinglly it's not up on their own site yet, I wonder if it's a department store exclusive color. 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/longcha...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_4_A


http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...ryID=23559#fn=spp=1&ppp=96&sp=1&rid=99&spc=68


----------



## FrankieP

Hi all, I'm looking at the cuir travel bags and trying to decide between the Le Pliage Cuir and the Veau Foulonné. I mostly want it for a big work bag or gym bag now and then, and maybe as carry on, but really like the idea too of having the Le Pliage folded up in my handbag for when I'm out on a shopping trip. 

Could anyone who has met these both in person let me know how they felt? I know the Le Pliage will be thinner, but am wondering how much so.

The other main point of difference is that on the Longchamp site the Le Pliage page states there can be colour transfer onto clothing! Has anyone experienced this? I'm guessing the dyes used on the sheep and goat skins don't stay put like those used on bovine leather.. :wondering


----------



## rx4dsoul

FrankieP said:


> Hi all, I'm looking at the cuir travel bags and trying to decide between the Le Pliage Cuir and the Veau Foulonné. I mostly want it for a big work bag or gym bag now and then, and maybe as carry on, but really like the idea too of having the Le Pliage folded up in my handbag for when I'm out on a shopping trip.
> 
> Could anyone who has met these both in person let me know how they felt? I know the Le Pliage will be thinner, but am wondering how much so.
> 
> The other main point of difference is that on the Longchamp site the Le Pliage page states there can be colour transfer onto clothing! Has anyone experienced this? I'm guessing the dyes used on the sheep and goat skins don't stay put like those used on bovine leather.. :wondering



Way thinner. The Vf has more structure , and holds it shape, hence will look a bit more formal. Personally I prefer the LP Cuir for it's slouch and softness.
Also, the Lp cuir(lighter colors) might take color from you dark jeans and not the other way around.


----------



## FrankieP

rx4dsoul said:


> Way thinner. The Vf has more structure , and holds it shape, hence will look a bit more formal. Personally I prefer the LP Cuir for it's slouch and softness.
> Also, the Lp cuir(lighter colors) might take color from you dark jeans and not the other way around.



Ahh I see - thank you so much, this really helps! Need I worry about jamming a lot of weight into the LP Cuir? Many manufacturers call something a 'travel size' but mean more that the size is that of a travel bag, not the strength..

Great to hear the risk is more to the bag than to myself, I'm after a black one so this wouldn't be an issue for me.


----------



## affairoftheart

Finally decided on a small for my first LP Cuir after weeks of consideration. I'm 5'1 so I guess a small is better for me considering the strap in non-adjustable. Lemming for the clay colour but the thought of colour transfer really puts me off. Does protecting the bag with transparent coating at bag spas helps?


----------



## pixiejenna

FrankieP said:


> Hi all, I'm looking at the cuir travel bags and trying to decide between the Le Pliage Cuir and the Veau Foulonné. I mostly want it for a big work bag or gym bag now and then, and maybe as carry on, but really like the idea too of having the Le Pliage folded up in my handbag for when I'm out on a shopping trip.
> 
> Could anyone who has met these both in person let me know how they felt? I know the Le Pliage will be thinner, but am wondering how much so.
> 
> The other main point of difference is that on the Longchamp site the* Le Pliage page states there can be colour transfer onto clothing! Has anyone experienced this? I'm guessing the dyes used on the sheep and goat skins don't stay put like those used on bovine leather.. *:wondering



The leather on the le pliage line is a hybrid leather of I think calf & lamb(not sure how though). Also the color transfer isn't from the leather to your clothes but from your clothes to the leather. It can happen from dark denim or wool coats. Color choice plays a big roll too, lighter colors are always more prone to color transfer vs darker colors.


----------



## pixiejenna

I spy on bloomies a new small crossbody bag! It looks cute but seems kind of odd that the opening zipper is in the back. I wonder if the flap is just for decoration or if you have a small front pocket under it. The strap looks a bit long though if the drop length is 27 inches I normally like a 20 inch drop for crossbody and I'm 5'3 plus size so I can only imagine how low it would sit on a average size person, they would def need to knot the shoulder strap to shorten it.

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...ryID=23559#fn=spp=6&ppp=96&sp=1&rid=99&spc=72


----------



## FrankieP

Thanks Pixie for your help! Desperate for one now.. does anyone know whether these bags will be on sale anywhere this weekend?


----------



## lolalalo

I like leather longchamp le pliage cuir because it is cute! But, it is just not 'in' into my style! I am 'in' more into leather fossil and furla for my style! Also love candy bag from furla, soft pearl peach colour! Lol maybe it is elegant and fits my character! Love it!


----------



## Jclb

they always go on sale at the big department stores


----------



## lolalalo

That is why i like candy bag more, from furla brand (italy product). Snow n rains n hot day have no problem to my candy bag. Also no colour transfer from bag to clothes or clothes to bag. If there is colour transfer, it is easy to clean with wipe n water n soap. More easy to take care of it than take care leather bag.


----------



## PurpleBerry

Last month I purchased a Le Pliage Cuir and actually returned it because I was worried about the thin leather and the bottom corners of the bag wearing through.


----------



## pixiejenna

So today I ran to bloomies to check out the camel IRL and was disappointed by it. It looks like a nice tan in pics online but in store it looked a lot more orangey. I thought it was cunim at first and maybe it was mislabeled but they had more than one on hand so I doubt they'd have multiple bags mislabeled. I got to see the metallic gold which was really pretty but just not my shade. I hope they do more metallic bags next year.


----------



## RaspberryJam

Has anyone seen the small size for sale anywhere in store (like nordies, bloomingdales, etc)? 
I just called around bloomingdales, they had a fuschia on sale and that was it. Woodbury didn't have any either. I know magnum is running their 20% off promo as well..

Or should I just wait for the boutique winter sale?


----------



## Gigoypotpot

@raspberryjam the magnums sale is pretty good. I have the small tan. Wish i could add more to my collection! I loved the gunmetal!


----------



## RaspberryJam

Gigoypotpot said:


> @raspberryjam the magnums sale is pretty good. I have the small tan. Wish i could add more to my collection! I loved the gunmetal!



Does magnums have a winter sale?


----------



## Minne Bags

RaspberryJam said:


> Does magnums have a winter sale?




Hi. I'm sure about a winter sale, but I received an email notice for their cyber Monday deal today. Use code "cyberdeals" at checkout. Hopefully it will work on Longchamp.


----------



## RaspberryJam

Minne Bags said:


> Hi. I'm sure about a winter sale, but I received an email notice for their cyber Monday deal today. Use code "cyberdeals" at checkout. Hopefully it will work on Longchamp.



Thanks I actually got them to price match Bloomie's 25% off!


----------



## Minne Bags

RaspberryJam said:


> Thanks I actually got them to price match Bloomie's 25% off!




Congrats! So, who priced matched? And Which color did you get?


----------



## RaspberryJam

Minne Bags said:


> Congrats! So, who priced matched? And Which color did you get?



Magnums price matched it, was going for the clay color. I haven't actually bought it yet...I'm still thinking of whether I should wait a bit for the Jan longchamp boutique sale

Edit: I actually think I'm going to wait, I technically shouldn't be buying anymore bags anyway!


----------



## affairoftheart

Is wearing the small size cross body comfortable for 5'1?


----------



## Minne Bags

RaspberryJam said:


> Magnums price matched it, was going for the clay color. I haven't actually bought it yet...I'm still thinking of whether I should wait a bit for the Jan longchamp boutique sale
> 
> Edit: I actually think I'm going to wait, I technically shouldn't be buying anymore bags anyway!




Oh, ok. Thanks! Decisions, decisions. (Smile.) Good luck! As for me, I'm trying so hard to resist buying another bag, but these sales are so tempting. Sigh.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

affairoftheart said:


> Is wearing the small size cross body comfortable for 5'1?



Hi! I am 4'9 and own a small cuir. I posted some mod pics a year ago when they first came out. Here's a link -- scroll down to #926  that's me!

HTH!

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-your-opinions-728456-62.html


----------



## affairoftheart

Gigoypotpot said:


> Hi! I am 4'9 and own a small cuir. I posted some mod pics a year ago when they first came out. Here's a link -- scroll down to #926  that's me!
> 
> HTH!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-your-opinions-728456-62.html



Found it. Thank you! I think a small one is sufficient for me.


----------



## HappyLaura001

What size is better? Medium or large? I saw most of you posted small size pics.


----------



## HappyLaura001

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks awesome on you!
> Keep the knots i think and avoid the hassle of having it cut.


so pretty!


----------



## SkyBlueDay

HappyLaura001 said:


> What size is better? Medium or large? I saw most of you posted small size pics.


Medium. It carries a lot more than you think is possible. I can fit so much in mine, as well as a light weight leather jacket. The Medium is also good if you don't transfer your things in to smaller bags for night time. 

For times when you carry only your bare essentials (wallet, phone, keys, book, water-bottle), the Medium collapses really well and looks like a small drawstring bag (especially in the darker shades like black or grey). So, it looks pretty good in the Medium for night time as well.

Large is really good for travelling or work, I find - but not so much as an everyday size (and I carry a lot around with me). The Large doesn't look so great for night time, regardless of whether you carry very little or a lot.


----------



## bunnycat

Originally Posted by puccajia  View Post:
Hi gals, I'm new to tis forum & also new to LC, but after read thru this thread i'm totally in love with the cuir. And, ta-dah... i've gt mine from an online seller who mentioned she brought tis bag back from UK, btw i'm coming from a small state located in Malaysia where doesn't has a LC store . So, After received the bag, i've went thru some 'how to spot fake LC' posting, ah-ha... Here i am wit some worries and doubt about the authenticity of my bag :S

Hope you gals can help me on this, try compare 'my doubt' with your cuir, let me know whether is your cuir looks like this way!! (Especially the zipper and the care card)

Here's my small black!
http://i890.photobucket.com/albums/a...ps6b034ed2.jpg

Doubt #1: care card (found out some other posting mentioned authentic card will only has 3 folds while mine has 4)
http://i890.photobucket.com/albums/a...ps501e5cd0.jpg

Doubt#2: zipper - my main zipper doesn't show any YKK wording, but the inner pocket zipper has it!?
http://i890.photobucket.com/albums/a...ps81604fb9.jpg

The flap and button http://i890.photobucket.com/albums/a...ps383696ec.jpg

The back of the flap and leather http://i890.photobucket.com/albums/a...ps10f6c747.jpg

The tag
http://i890.photobucket.com/albums/a...ps9655ac32.jpg

The clasp and inner lining printing
http://i890.photobucket.com/albums/a...pse99f0e96.jpg



lina23 said:


> I'm no expert, but I do have 3 of the LC Cuir bags. I compared mine to your photos and everything is the same - my small one is cyclamen, so made in France, but my tote is black and made in China, so that part of the tag seems correct.
> 
> Your care card is the same as mine - your's only has 3 folds, dividing it into 4 parts. A
> 
> All the zippers, stamping, etc are exactly the same as mine - and I know mine are authentic.
> 
> HTH
> 
> Lina




I had exactly the same question about the Le Pliage Cuir I just bought so I am so happy to find that someone else had my exact same questions! Though I posted in the Authenticate this thread, I also spent several hours combing through pictures and posts here and on eBay trying to see if I could sort it out myself. I hope I finally have!


----------



## starsinmyeyes

Hello,

I am new to purseforum and this is my first post! 

I read through this ENTIRE thread... which has been filled with some gorgeous pictures..! I would like to ask if the Burgundy color is the same as Bordeaux (same color diff name for diff countries?) or if they are actually different?? 

Thanks!


----------



## plain.jane

hi.. any one have problem with the Le Pliage Cuir material wearing off? It wore of after 1-2 mths usage for me 










personal pic


----------



## jadeaymanalac

plain.jane said:


> hi.. any one have problem with the Le Pliage Cuir material wearing off? It wore of after 1-2 mths usage for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> personal pic




Hmmm I won't consider this as a problem. In any bag brand or designer handbag you get this kind of sign of usage is natural especially for leather bags. But if it really bothers you can bring it to a bag spa or paint it yourself. Though I wont recommend it for you to paint it by yourself. Personally I love when my leather bags look worn and aged. 

I just bought my Le Pliage Cuir recently and I can't wait for it to look worn and aged  i think it give much more charecter to the bag.


----------



## pixiejenna

HappyLaura001 said:


> What size is better? Medium or large? I saw most of you posted small size pics.



I'd go for a medium over a large. It has tons of space and looks good size wise IMO the large looks too big.



starsinmyeyes said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to purseforum and this is my first post!
> 
> I read through this ENTIRE thread... which has been filled with some gorgeous pictures..! I would like to ask if the Burgundy color is the same as Bordeaux (same color diff name for diff countries?) or if they are actually different??
> 
> Thanks!



Burgundy was a seasonal color from last F/W season(2012) I think. They have a burgundy like color called Billberry, much darker and more purple than red it can look almost black in dark lighting burgundy was much more red and lighter than Billberry. It's hard to determine the color when companies don't use the brands official color names, I hate it when websites do that.


----------



## plain.jane

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hmmm I won't consider this as a problem. In any bag brand or designer handbag you get this kind of sign of usage is natural especially for leather bags. But if it really bothers you can bring it to a bag spa or paint it yourself. Though I wont recommend it for you to paint it by yourself. Personally I love when my leather bags look worn and aged.
> 
> I just bought my Le Pliage Cuir recently and I can't wait for it to look worn and aged  i think it give much more charecter to the bag.
> View attachment 2465363


 thanks for yr info.. 
yes, i do like the worn look of a leather too, but this is worn effect of this bag is more of a white finishing, which is new to me. my other leather bag usually have a darken color or a smoother surface


----------



## starsinmyeyes

pixiejenna said:


> I'd go for a medium over a large. It has tons of space and looks good size wise IMO the large looks too big.
> 
> 
> 
> Burgundy was a seasonal color from last F/W season(2012) I think. They have a burgundy like color called Billberry, much darker and more purple than red it can look almost black in dark lighting burgundy was much more red and lighter than Billberry. It's hard to determine the color when companies don't use the brands official color names, I hate it when websites do that.



Thanks! I think the bag I was trying to refer to is Burgundy.


----------



## chicology

Has anyone bought or seen the le pliage cuir mini crossbody bag?
its like a pouch that you can wear it crossbody... Looks like it might be great for travelling  Any modelling pics or pics of your purchase would be much appreciated


----------



## micstand

After going through this thread, I was set on getting a black small - I've been on the look out for a black leather bag but left instead with this.  I was afraid they would be all gone if I came back later for it.  I believe the colour is platinum and it's a light metallic gold.  It'll be perfect once the weather gets warm.  Love it!!


----------



## micstand

chicology said:


> Has anyone bought or seen the le pliage cuir mini crossbody bag?
> its like a pouch that you can wear it crossbody... Looks like it might be great for travelling  Any modelling pics or pics of your purchase would be much appreciated



I saw it today but didn't inspect it that closely.  The straps seem thin but it looked like the size of a wallet.


----------



## pitarylg

Needed retail therapy and could not make up my mind...oh well....can't wait for spring and summer


----------



## mylvoe

I bought this bag online.
Look at the strap, is this normal?


----------



## jadeaymanalac

mylvoe said:


> I bought this bag online.
> 
> Look at the strap, is this normal?




Mine is smooth.


----------



## goldfish19

pitarylg said:


> Needed retail therapy and could not make up my mind...oh well....can't wait for spring and summer


Gorgeous bags! Are these from the spring 2014 line? I saw the yellow at the store, but have yet to see the medium pink that's on the website.


----------



## pitarylg

goldfish19 said:


> Gorgeous bags! Are these from the spring 2014 line? I saw the yellow at the store, but have yet to see the medium pink that's on the website.


 
Yes, they are from the spring 2014 line.  I got the small Lemon-yellow and the small Vermilion (which is a bright red in case you are thinking that I got the pink).


----------



## LCLad

Hi all, this is my go-to source when I first started looking at Longchamp bags. I have several Le Pliages mainly for overnight and weekend travel. Yesterday I bought the large Le Pliage Cuir in taupe, brown, chestnut brown, whatever you wanna call it  Anywho, my strap looks like mylvoe's as well.


----------



## goldfish19

I see some irregular defects on the cuir le pliage bags. I got the last piece in camel in a Longchamp store in hong kong and since I was desperate, I bought it. The zipper wasn't sewn right. There was a gap at the end (a small hole where the zipper should have started). When I checked the le pliage cuirs at the airport (duty free shop), one bag has the same defect. 

Also, did anyone else notice that the color of the thread differs? I was looking at the dark brown ones at the same store, and saw that the small and medium had tone on tone stitching (meaning the thread is almost the same color as the leather) while the large and XL had lighter stitching which made it stand out? I only noticed because all the dark brown ones where displayed on one column, from top to bottom, small to XL. So weird, I wish they let me take photos. I would want the stitching to be the exact same shade.


----------



## goldfish19

Has the camel color changed at all since it was released in 2012? Does anyone have a list of the colors that came out in 2012 and 2013? Do the seasonal colors change twice a year or just once? Thanks in advance


----------



## goldfish19

pitarylg said:


> Needed retail therapy and could not make up my mind...oh well....can't wait for spring and summer




Great colors! I love the yellow but felt that the leather was more delicate that the rest; seemed untreated leather? I was thinking it might get dirty easily. But it is the right shade of color. I like it better than banana or mustard yellow.


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Beautiful bags ladies! The leather looks divine, is it very thin? I'm so tempted...

Can any of you tell me what kind of leather is used on these? & are these leather one's made in France? TIA!


----------



## goldfish19

LVmyotherbaby said:


> Beautiful bags ladies! The leather looks divine, is it very thin? I'm so tempted...
> 
> Can any of you tell me what kind of leather is used on these? & are these leather one's made in France? TIA!



I was told by the SA it is lambskin.


----------



## goldfish19

REREsaurus said:


> More mod pics of my medium Tan with strap:



The tan is called camel right?


----------



## jiulybamba

i really love long champ i think it's a excellent brand, the pliage cuir is very nice thinking that summer is coming I will buy it in the color lemon-yellow


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

goldfish19 said:


> I was told by the SA it is lambskin.



Oh wow, I would have never guessed lambskin, Thanks! I'm off to search the net for some more information, I love all the color options out


----------



## goldfish19

REREsaurus said:


> Some pictures of the "medium" with strap, in Tan.


What is the real name of this color (as per longchamp website)? Camel Tan Natural? thanks so much!!


----------



## goldfish19

LVmyotherbaby said:


> Oh wow, I would have never guessed lambskin, Thanks! I'm off to search the net for some more information, I love all the color options out



lambskin and goatskin to be specific


----------



## REREsaurus

goldfish19 said:


> What is the real name of this color (as per longchamp website)? Camel Tan Natural? thanks so much!!



I don't remember. It's been so long. If I recall correctly, Tan and Camel are different. Camel has more orange.


----------



## goldfish19

sherilynn67 said:


> Here are a few more...



Are the 2 photos of the same bag, in gunmetal? Thanks


----------



## goldfish19

Pink Walnut said:


> some photo's of the pliage cuir paprika en soleil ( yellow )
> 
> the 2 paprika pliages are medium and small



on the shelves I see folded ones in black, dark brown and 2 other lighter shades. Are those called camel or tan? Is the lightest cumin? Thanks


----------



## goldfish19

mandasari said:


> Hi *Xoxojontue*, hope this pic will help u decide. i have the camel in medium and don't find it too big. the size is just ok..i'm 5' by the way for your reference. and yes, the color is darker than the natural/tan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s946.photobucket.com/user/ma...DA2-308-00000034089B584E_zps075670a7.jpg.html



I am wondering if the 2013 camel is the same as the 2014 camel? Got one recently and it looks more of a lighter brown than camel.


----------



## goldfish19

REREsaurus said:


> I don't remember. It's been so long. If I recall correctly, Tan and Camel are different. Camel has more orange.


Thank you


----------



## goldfish19

Is whatshebuys.com a legitimate website to buy Longchamp bags from? Thanks


----------



## cheapmommy

goldfish19 said:


> Is whatshebuys.com a legitimate website to buy Longchamp bags from? Thanks



Yes!  I've purchased from them before.
Also magnums.net is an authorized retailer.


----------



## goldfish19

cheapmommy said:


> Yes!  I've purchased from them before.
> Also magnums.net is an authorized retailer.




Thank you very much!


----------



## Mariapia

goldfish19 said:


> I am wondering if the 2013 camel is the same as the 2014 camel? Got one recently and it looks more of a lighter brown than camel.


 According to the sales assistant who sells Longchamp in my place, Longchamp has improved the making of their Le Pliage Cuir. Maybe there is a consequence on the colours.


----------



## roanth

I have 2, both with long handles, one small & one large. They are perfect for travel. At the pool right now with toys for my daughter in the big one & my essentials (sunglasses phone etc) in the small one. My big one is choc brown & small is light beige. I'd buy black if I could do it again but love the versatility & utility of these bags.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

REREsaurus said:


> I don't remember. It's been so long. If I recall correctly, Tan and Camel are different. Camel has more orange.



That specific one rere moded was natural. I have it too and it is gorge


----------



## sena8224

I have two of this, one small and one large. Love the two equally. For the high quality leather, durability, and cute colors, what's not to love ?


----------



## REREsaurus

Gigoypotpot said:


> That specific one rere moded was natural. I have it too and it is gorge



Hey you! Yes yes. It was Natural and is no longer available if I recall... Thanks gigoy!


----------



## marcheej

Hi ladies. Can anyone please post a pic of the Le Pliage Cuir in sandy color? I saw a lady in the mall with this certain color which seemed like a very light neutral. I really would like to confirm if that is the sandy color. TIA


----------



## annlouisegrace

cheapmommy said:


> Yes!  I've purchased from them before.
> Also magnums.net is an authorized retailer.



just heard about magnums.net ... i'll check about it ...
but anyone have you all shop from amazon.com ??


----------



## Scfan17

I'm interest in the pink one


----------



## goldfish19

REREsaurus said:


> I don't remember. It's been so long. If I recall correctly, Tan and Camel are different. Camel has more orange.



If you find time, could you tell me the model number of your camel/tan? Thanks so much~


----------



## REREsaurus

goldfish19 said:


> If you find time, could you tell me the model number of your camel/tan? Thanks so much~




I can't. I don't own it anymore.


----------



## goldfish19

rx4dsoul said:


> Oh hi bag twin!!


Hi! Would you mind giving me the last 3 digits of the model number of your cyclamen? I'm trying to buy one on eBay and 2 sellers have different last 3 digits and having emailed longchamp, I found out that the last 3 digit is the color. Thanks in advance!


----------



## goldfish19

tinyelephant said:


> Hello,
> I received the Large size my friend got from frankfurt but its really too big for me.
> So I exchanged it for the long handle tote bag instead, which is the last piece available in Singapore.
> 
> I actually still prefer the Medium size with strap so I'm trying to sell this away .
> Asked someone to help me buy the medium size from paris so hope she comes back with it!
> 
> Just wanna share the pics:




Hi! Can I please have the last 3 digits of the model number of your aqua please. Trying to find one, it is gorgeous!  Thank you!!!


----------



## tulipfield

So I just went to look at this bag, I was hoping for a black one... and I just couldn't.  I get that the thin leather is supposed to be selling point because it's collapsible, but I don't see how they can justify the price when the material is that insubstantial.  Plus the fact that at least the bag I looked at was made in China (all black ones are that way?).

Disappointed, I wanted a new carry-all.  =\


----------



## Jenniedel

Nice, would want one, too. Maybe in red. Gotta see one personally soon!


----------



## piperhallie

tulipfield said:


> So I just went to look at this bag, I was hoping for a black one... and I just couldn't.  I get that the thin leather is supposed to be selling point because it's collapsible, but I don't see how they can justify the price when the material is that insubstantial.  Plus the fact that at least the bag I looked at was made in China (all black ones are that way?).
> 
> Disappointed, I wanted a new carry-all.  =\




While the leather is thin, it is actually lambskin so it's quite durable. I have the large cuir and it holds quite a bit without stressing the bag. I think the price is reasonable for the quality.


----------



## Jenniedel

piperhallie said:


> While the leather is thin, it is actually lambskin so it's quite durable. I have the large cuir and it holds quite a bit without stressing the bag. I think the price is reasonable for the quality.




Great to know this! I'm thinking of getting one.


----------



## piperhallie

Jenniedel said:


> Great to know this! I'm thinking of getting one.




It's a must have. Plus the fact that you can fold it up and take it traveling! I'm planning on doing just that with my LP Cuir next month.


----------



## bunnycat

tulipfield said:


> So I just went to look at this bag, I was hoping for a black one... and I just couldn't.  I get that the thin leather is supposed to be selling point because it's collapsible, but I don't see how they can justify the price when the material is that insubstantial.  Plus the fact that at least the bag I looked at was made in China (all black ones are that way?).
> 
> Disappointed, I wanted a new carry-all.  =\




They are actually a mix of lamb/goat so can be thinner than regular cow leather (I think Balenciagas fall in this category as well). 

It seems kind of a crap shoot on where your bag comes from. LC makes bags in China, Tunisia, France and probably a couple of other places as well.

I also agree this is a nicely made bag. I was sad to see the recent price increase, and glad I got one before it did, but I have the small cuir and it holds way more than I generally carry.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

tulipfield said:


> So I just went to look at this bag, I was hoping for a black one... and I just couldn't.  I get that the thin leather is supposed to be selling point because it's collapsible, but I don't see how they can justify the price when the material is that insubstantial.  Plus the fact that at least the bag I looked at was made in China (all black ones are that way?).
> 
> Disappointed, I wanted a new carry-all.  =\




You're right its leather is thin but its very durable. And the price range of le pliage cuir are still far more cheaper compare to others premium or contemporary brands for something made of full lambskin (w/c is so soft and smells so good) and lined. Definitely this bag is worth every penny.


----------



## cheapmommy

I got an email that Magnums.net is now sandspointshop.com.  That is the brick and mortar store name.  
They have a 15% off coupon which works on Longchamp!
SPS2014  Expires 3/16/2014


----------



## sakura681

Le Pliage just got classier ! I'd go with either natural or orange. Orange if you intend to use it just as a casual weekend bag and natural if you intend to take it places during the weekdays.


----------



## Hilaryljh

Just checked out the LC website and they're now offering le pliage cuirs for customization! So exciting!


----------



## goldfish19

Hilaryljh said:


> Just checked out the LC website and they're now offering le pliage cuirs for customization! So exciting!


I saw that a few days ago, too! They are now available in Europe and the UK! I wonder when they will be available in Asia and the USA... I tried a few combinations!


----------



## goldfish19

piperhallie said:


> While the leather is thin, it is actually lambskin so it's quite durable. I have the large cuir and it holds quite a bit without stressing the bag. I think the price is reasonable for the quality.


Has anyone else noticed that the leather has actually gotten rougher? It feels like it's more durable and slightly more resistant to scratching. I've seen and touched the new ones from the 2014 spring collection and that was my observation (hong kong store sells only the current collection) and I compared with the ones at my local store (old colors like sandy/vegetal, bilberry and taupe) have smoother, more buttery feel. I am not sure which I prefer...


----------



## Hilaryljh

goldfish19 said:


> I saw that a few days ago, too! They are now available in Europe and the UK! I wonder when they will be available in Asia and the USA... I tried a few combinations!


IIRC it took a while for the custom le pliages to be available to Asia. Might take some time before they introduce this to Asia and USA?

Quite surprised they didn't promote the new custom lp cuirs though..


----------



## EGBDF

Do all of the colors eventually go on sale, or just the seasonal colors?


----------



## peacelovesequin

Does anyone own the crossbody cuir (small)? Would love your thoughts/opinions!


----------



## lyves22

Do the colors produced vary every season?


----------



## starsinmyeyes

lyves22 said:


> Do the colors produced vary every season?



yes, every season different colors come and go.


----------



## allyloupuppy

I've gone through all 116 pages, guess because I am obsessing over these bags!  I first saw them in Paris last year and have been kicking myself that I didn't buy one! Overall here it seems everyone loves these with a few complaints on quality. I think this is normal with any brand! I have just order ed a small crossbody from the LC store in New York. I am keeping my fingers crossed it will be in good shape since its the discontinued pink color.


----------



## allyloupuppy

goldfish19 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the leather has actually gotten rougher? It feels like it's more durable and slightly more resistant to scratching. I've seen and touched the new ones from the 2014 spring collection and that was my observation (hong kong store sells only the current collection) and I compared with the ones at my local store (old colors like sandy/vegetal, bilberry and taupe) have smoother, more buttery feel. I am not sure which I prefer...



I was just in Nordstroms and Bloomingdales yesterday and saw just what you mean.  I talked to the SA and he said the pink one, which was the least soft, was that way due to the dye used. He said the more heavily dyed the bags are not as smooth. I think that is kind of weird because the red and yellow ones were smooth and soft and also seem rich in color. Wouldn't they use the same amount of dye?? Next I went to Bloomingdales and they had the gold/platnium color. That one was gorgeous! Super soft and buttery. Unfortunately they only had the medium sizes and I need the small.


----------



## littlemisspurse

I'm looking for a more secure bag to bring with me on long flights and layovers and fell upon the cuir. But now wondering about sizes. Any of you know whether a medium or large will be closest to the LV neverfull mm in size? It's the one I usually use now, but as you know not the safest...


----------



## allyloupuppy

peacelovesequin said:


> Does anyone own the crossbody cuir (small)? Would love your thoughts/opinions!



Well I just got mine, so I can only tell you my opinion from a few days I got the fuschia which was from last fall. Its a gorgeous color and I think could be used all year round. The leather seems really nice, and the bag seems well made/good quality overall. It fits quite a bit, I would compare to the LV speedy 25. I would say holds slightly more. The only feature I would like better is if the strap were a little longer. I am 5' 6" and I can wear it crossbody but its a little short.  A taller person (if their length was in their waist) might have a hard time. Other than that I think it is a great bag for the price (I found a made in France and I don't know of another brand that's made in France for this price!). Lastly I am really considering buying it in the platinum color too.  I saw this in person and the color is fabulous. The platinum would also be a great year round color. Hope this helps


----------



## EGBDF

I just received a small taupe! 
Is it normal for the bag to have wrinkles and puckers when you first get it? Will these come out with use? This bag has a lot of this on the 4 side panels, and the leather tag inside is puckered so I am a bit concerned.


----------



## pixiejenna

goldfish19 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the leather has actually gotten rougher? It feels like it's more durable and slightly more resistant to scratching. I've seen and touched the new ones from the 2014 spring collection and that was my observation (hong kong store sells only the current collection) and I compared with the ones at my local store (old colors like sandy/vegetal, bilberry and taupe) have smoother, more buttery feel. I am not sure which I prefer...



I just saw a bag from the current season and the leather is very different. I'm not sure if I like it or not the older leather is much softer/buttery like you said. It was also very matte with no shine and almost pebbled but not quite it was weird. It kind of makes me want to get a older one tbh.



EGBDF said:


> I just received a small taupe!
> Is it normal for the bag to have wrinkles and puckers when you first get it? Will these come out with use? This bag has a lot of this on the 4 side panels, and the leather tag inside is puckered so I am a bit concerned.



The small's I've gotten have all had wrinkling in the leather. I think it has to do with how it folds up doesn't really mesh well with leather. It dose come out with use however if you fold it back up when not in use it will be wrinkled again when you go to use it kwim. Why not post a pic of it so we can see?


----------



## EGBDF

So does this seem normal for a new bag (that has been folded up)? The wrinkles don't smooth out when I pick up the bag (it's stuffed in this photo)
I guess I'm just looking for reassurance that this is normal and will smooth out more with use. I don't mind not storing it folded up.


----------



## dekora

Hi, I'm contemplating between the navy ( a more sensible colour) or the bright vermillion hmmm... Any opinions?


----------



## sakura681

My choice would be vermillion for spring, summer and fall. Navy would be better suited for winters though I think it would be more versatile. However I recently bought a bright yellow bag after much confusion and I can say that it adds a pop of color to my outfit. I'd go with vermillion


----------



## goldfish19

pixiejenna said:


> I just saw a bag from the current season and the leather is very different. I'm not sure if I like it or not the older leather is much softer/buttery like you said. It was also very matte with no shine and almost pebbled but not quite it was weird. It kind of makes me want to get a older one tbh.
> 
> So nice to know someone else noticed! I actually prefer the smoother ones and I had the same observation - the older ones are smoother and has a bit of shine and the new ones (lemon, pink) were rougher and were matte-ish looking to me. I even saw a small matte camel that was different from a shiny medium camel! The sales association was stumped when I pointed it out.
> 
> I read somewhere here though that maybe Longchamp wanted to make the leather durable hence less soft?


----------



## pixiejenna

goldfish19 said:


> pixiejenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a bag from the current season and the leather is very different. I'm not sure if I like it or not the older leather is much softer/buttery like you said. It was also very matte with no shine and almost pebbled but not quite it was weird. It kind of makes me want to get a older one tbh.
> 
> So nice to know someone else noticed! I actually prefer the smoother ones and I had the same observation - the older ones are smoother and has a bit of shine and the new ones (lemon, pink) were rougher and were matte-ish looking to me. I even saw a small matte camel that was different from a shiny medium camel! The sales association was stumped when I pointed it out.
> 
> I read somewhere here though that maybe Longchamp wanted to make the leather durable hence less soft?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How disappointing to hear about the camel,  I wanna get either taupe or camel. I haven't seen camel irl because very few stores near me carry longchamp and those that do have very limited le cuir items.
Click to expand...


----------



## goldfish19

pixiejenna said:


> goldfish19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How disappointing to hear about the camel,  I wanna get either taupe or camel. I haven't seen camel irl because very few stores near me carry longchamp and those that do have very limited le cuir items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixiejenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a bag from the current season and the leather is very different. I'm not sure if I like it or not the older leather is much softer/buttery like you said. It was also very matte with no shine and almost pebbled but not quite it was weird. It kind of makes me want to get a older one tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> The small's I've gotten have all had wrinkling in the leather. I think it has to do with how it folds up doesn't really mesh well with leather. It dose come out with use however if you fold it back up when not in use it will be wrinkled again when you go to use it kwim. Why not post a pic of it so we can see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I actually don't mind that there are wrinkles. It just means the leather is soft. Thank goodness I don't mind or else I would totally obsess about it!
> 
> Hopefully the creases will come out in time.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ebby

I think they are lovely, would love it if the light blue were still available


----------



## Esquared72

Wanted to share, in case this is helpful for anyone...

I noticed some wear on one of the back corners of my medium Bilberry. Not surprising given the sharp corners, but disappointing since I've only had it a couple of months. It was a rather small spot of wear, but I could see where it was going to get worse, and on a dark color it stands out. Unfortunately I didn't do a before picture. 

I conditioned with Cadillac Boot and Shoe and then dabbed some neutral Edge Kote on all four corners of the bag (a remnant from my days as an AW Rocco owner).

Seems to have worked great...can't really see any wear at all. My hope is that the Edge Kote will help mitigate any future wear on all four corners.


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> Wanted to share, in case this is helpful for anyone...
> 
> I noticed some wear on one of the back corners of my medium Bilberry. Not surprising given the sharp corners, but disappointing since I've only had it a couple of months. It was a rather small spot of wear, but I could see where it was going to get worse, and on a dark color it stands out. Unfortunately I didn't do a before picture.
> 
> I conditioned with Cadillac Boot and Shoe and then dabbed some neutral Edge Kote on all four corners of the bag (a remnant from my days as an AW Rocco owner).
> 
> Seems to have worked great...can't really see any wear at all. My hope is that the Edge Kote will help mitigate any future wear on all four corners.



Thanks for the tip, Eehlers! I wonder if the newest bags will be less likely to wear at the cornersthough it seems corner wear is somewhat common on leather bags in general. I know some of the used ones I've looked at one ebay have corner wear.
So you think it's best to use the Edgekote before the wear starts?


----------



## Esquared72

EGBDF said:


> Thanks for the tip, Eehlers! I wonder if the newest bags will be less likely to wear at the cornersthough it seems corner wear is somewhat common on leather bags in general. I know some of the used ones I've looked at one ebay have corner wear.
> 
> So you think it's best to use the Edgekote before the wear starts?




I'm not sure yet if the Edge Kote will help or not, but I figure it can't hurt!  
It was helpful with preventing wear on the piping of my Rocco.

I'll report back as I use the bag to let y'all know whether it seems to be helping to prevent/delay future corner wear.


----------



## Good Friday

hi guys, how does the cuir compare to the balenciaga leather?thanks


----------



## bubbles328

hi guys,

I am pretty new to the cuir line, but a long time user of the nylon totes.  I am really intrigued by the lightweight wonder that is the cuir and really want to get one.  I am torn between small and medium sizes and am thinking of buying it while having a layover at Paris (CDG airport).  some questions:

--would a small look ridiculous on a 5'5", somewhat large frame?
--would Paris offer a better price then the US (because of the VAT)?

--anyone have the super tiny cuir--the one that's the size of the wallet?  i'm considering getting one because it is so adorable, and my birthday was last week and I want some instant gratification--but am wondering about the practicality of the tiny bag.  when i'm running errands, I usually use a Vuitton pouchette with a strap to wear crossbody.  the Lp could offer a pop of color, I think.  but is it worth $200?

thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Rockst@r

eehlers said:


> Wanted to share, in case this is helpful for anyone...
> 
> I noticed some wear on one of the back corners of my medium Bilberry. Not surprising given the sharp corners, but disappointing since I've only had it a couple of months. It was a rather small spot of wear, but I could see where it was going to get worse, and on a dark color it stands out. Unfortunately I didn't do a before picture.
> 
> I conditioned with Cadillac Boot and Shoe and then dabbed some neutral Edge Kote on all four corners of the bag (a remnant from my days as an AW Rocco owner).
> 
> Seems to have worked great...can't really see any wear at all. My hope is that the Edge Kote will help mitigate any future wear on all four corners.





I'm going to have to buy both of these products.  I've never heard of either before and I didn't know anything could be done to protect a bag's corners.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Rockst@r

bubbles328 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I am pretty new to the cuir line, but a long time user of the nylon totes.  I am really intrigued by the lightweight wonder that is the cuir and really want to get one.  I am torn between small and medium sizes and am thinking of buying it while having a layover at Paris (CDG airport).  some questions:
> 
> --would a small look ridiculous on a 5'5", somewhat large frame?
> --would Paris offer a better price then the US (because of the VAT)?
> 
> --anyone have the super tiny cuir--the one that's the size of the wallet?  i'm considering getting one because it is so adorable, and my birthday was last week and I want some instant gratification--but am wondering about the practicality of the tiny bag.  when i'm running errands, I usually use a Vuitton pouchette with a strap to wear crossbody.  the Lp could offer a pop of color, I think.  but is it worth $200?
> 
> thanks so much!!!!





I can only help with the one question about the size, I think you can get away with a small due to your height.  I can't at 5'8".  The medium is a nice size IMO like the LV Speedy 30-35.  I have the large.


Oh and compared to the LV pochette price, most definitely it is worth it.


----------



## bubbles328

The medium.is the size of a speedy 30-35?  Hmmm.  I own a speedy 35 and it is a bit big.  Mine is without the strap, and I am.hoping to.move to lighter bags that are easier on my back.  Wonder is the small is like a speedy 25.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Rockst@r said:


> I'm going to have to buy both of these products.  I've never heard of either before and I didn't know anything could be done to protect a bag's corners.  Thanks for the info!




You're welcome! I actually use Cadillac Boot & Shoe on all of my leather bags. I love it - keeps my bags looking great and the leather feeling soft and luxe. I've read that it's the conditioner that Nordstrom uses.


----------



## lyves22

I'm wondering for le pliage cuir.. it must have the leather tag inside? with the logo and the made in xxx stamped on it? I just received a bag as a present.. but inside doesn't have the leather tag, only have the transparent plastic kind of tag..


----------



## allyloupuppy

lyves22 said:


> I'm wondering for le pliage cuir.. it must have the leather tag inside? with the logo and the made in xxx stamped on it? I just received a bag as a present.. but inside doesn't have the leather tag, only have the transparent plastic kind of tag..



Yes, both of mine have the leather tag inside with the made in stamped on it. I would think they would all be the same but you can always call Longchamp and ask them.


----------



## hitt

lyves22 said:


> I'm wondering for le pliage cuir.. it must have the leather tag inside? with the logo and the made in xxx stamped on it? I just received a bag as a present.. but inside doesn't have the leather tag, only have the transparent plastic kind of tag..



If you don't want to speak to someone on the phone at Longchamp, you can also send them a message through their customer contact form on their website. You can ask about the leather tag and even give them the serial/reference numbers to see if it matches their record. I've messaged them twice and they were able to get back to be within a few hours.


----------



## goldfish19

lyves22 said:


> I'm wondering for le pliage cuir.. it must have the leather tag inside? with the logo and the made in xxx stamped on it? I just received a bag as a present.. but inside doesn't have the leather tag, only have the transparent plastic kind of tag..


You can probably post photos of your bag on the "authenticate this longchamp" thread. All of my cuirs (both purchased on instagram and on a website with private sellers) have both the leather and plastic tags.


----------



## goldfish19

Ebby said:


> I think they are lovely, would love it if the light blue were still available


I love the light blue too! It only came in small and large (I want the one with the crossbody strap) so even if I tried looking for a used bag, I won't find a medium  Longchamp did make a blue one but it is the cuir tote (not le pliage) so I am HOPING they will release this gorgeous brighter blue color next spring/summer.


----------



## Estherjoy

Hi I'm considering the le pliage cuir vermilion, navy or platinum.  Any advice?  Is the platinum one difficult to maintain?


----------



## purseonal obsession

Got mine in citrine small


----------



## Freezegoalie

I like the colour.  Good choice.



beichubs said:


> Got mine in citrine small
> 
> View attachment 2618830


----------



## purseonal obsession

Thank you! It is gorgeous  



Freezegoalie said:


> I like the colour.  Good choice.


----------



## Jenniedel

beichubs said:


> Got mine in citrine small
> 
> View attachment 2618830




Such a jolly color! Congratulations, she's a beauty!


----------



## goldfish19

beichubs said:


> Got mine in citrine small
> 
> View attachment 2618830


Want this one, too! Is this your first le pliage cuir? Congrats!


----------



## goldfish19

goldfish19 said:


> Want this one, too! Is this your first le pliage cuir? Congrats!


I need help in cleaning a le pliage cuir. I can't seem to find the topic here. What do you put when there is a stain? Or what do you put to protect a new bag? Many thanks!!!


----------



## purseonal obsession

goldfish19 said:


> Want this one, too! Is this your first le pliage cuir? Congrats!




Yes it is! The leather is so soft! And I like that it's slouchy


----------



## purseonal obsession

goldfish19 said:


> I need help in cleaning a le pliage cuir. I can't seem to find the topic here. What do you put when there is a stain? Or what do you put to protect a new bag? Many thanks!!!




The SA told me to use a leather conditioner when cleaning stains or dirt.. I used coach leather conditioner in my le cuir and so far it did an amazing job getting off some dirt and gave the bag some subtle sheen.


----------



## Estherjoy

Thanks for sharing.  Beautiful colour.  I bought the platinum one.  Thanks for the cleaning tip too.


----------



## SofiaC

beichubs said:


> Got mine in citrine small
> 
> View attachment 2618830


Such a lovely pop of color! Congrats! Wear her well!


----------



## goldfish19

Estherjoy said:


> Hi I'm considering the le pliage cuir vermilion, navy or platinum.  Any advice?  Is the platinum one difficult to maintain?





goldfish19 said:


> I need help in cleaning a le pliage cuir. I can't seem to find the topic here. What do you put when there is a stain? Or what do you put to protect a new bag? Many thanks!!!





beichubs said:


> The SA told me to use a leather conditioner when cleaning stains or dirt.. I used coach leather conditioner in my le cuir and so far it did an amazing job getting off some dirt and gave the bag some subtle sheen.



Mine has like a 1.5 cm diameter stain. I am not sure if it's milk (my son is so messy)! It can't be water as I'm sure it would have dried off. I wonder if it will go? I am afraid to use a leather conditioner!


----------



## EGBDF

goldfish19 said:


> Mine has like a 1.5 cm diameter stain. I am not sure if it's milk (my son is so messy)! It can't be water as I'm sure it would have dried off. I wonder if it will go? I am afraid to use a leather conditioner!



I have used Leather CPR on several cuirs with no problem.


----------



## Esquared72

Just wanted to share a picture. My medium Bilberry is getting more and more soft and slouchy with use. I am deeply in love with this bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Just wanted to share a picture. My medium Bilberry is getting more and more soft and slouchy with use. I am deeply in love with this bag.



Oh goodness! I love the slouch!


----------



## SofiaC

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh goodness! I love the slouch!


Yes, slouch is good.. it means the leather has been broken in if there's such a thing.


----------



## goldfish19

EGBDF said:


> I have used Leather CPR on several cuirs with no problem.



Thanks so much! Which product, please? There are lot showing up LOL


----------



## goldfish19

eehlers said:


> Just wanted to share a picture. My medium Bilberry is getting more and more soft and slouchy with use. I am deeply in love with this bag.



Bilberry is next on my list! It's such a rich, lovely dark color that isn't black or brown.


----------



## littleblackbag

Bought a taupe Le Pliage cuir, to use for my holiday to Florence. I feel it will be a secure, comfortable, useful bag to have on holiday. I'm loving it, and can't wait to use it.
I would love another more colourful one now.


----------



## EGBDF

goldfish19 said:


> Thanks so much! Which product, please? There are lot showing up LOL



I have the Leather CPR Cleaner and Conditioner.


----------



## EGBDF

littleblackbag said:


> Bought a taupe Le Pliage cuir, to use for my holiday to Florence. I feel it will be a secure, comfortable, useful bag to have on holiday. I'm loving it, and can't wait to use it.
> I would love another more colourful one now.



Gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Bought a taupe Le Pliage cuir, to use for my holiday to Florence. I feel it will be a secure, comfortable, useful bag to have on holiday. I'm loving it, and can't wait to use it.
> I would love another more colourful one now.



So pretty! Will love to see what you can hold inside. Wear it well and enjoy your holiday!


----------



## goldfish19

EGBDF said:


> I have the Leather CPR Cleaner and Conditioner.




Thank you!!


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> So pretty! Will love to see what you can hold inside. Wear it well and enjoy your holiday!


Thank you, holds everything I need I believe.



EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks. 

Here's a mod pic.

Please excuse the dusty & scratched mirror! Always looks worse when the sun is out.


----------



## littleblackbag

Here's some more modelling pics. For reference, I'm a little under 5ft 4" and yes I would prefer the long strap to be about 1-2inches longer, but it is wearable as is. I've just got to get used to it being a little shorter than I'm normally used to. 

I promise thats it now!


----------



## Minne Bags

It looks great on you! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Here's some more modelling pics. For reference, I'm a little under 5ft 4" and yes I would prefer the long strap to be about 1-2inches longer, but it is wearable as is. I've just got to get used to it being a little shorter than I'm normally used to.
> 
> I promise thats it now!



I really love how it looks on you and it drapes across your body so snugly (definitely great!). IMHO, the strap length is just right for you as with things inside the bag, it might slouch a little downwards. I honestly think it looks PERFECT on you! Looking forward to seeing you post in the "What's in your bag" thread! I had a chance to see this lovely bag in person and I personally think the space is generous!


----------



## goldfish19

Seeing this now, i am not quite sure why I switched to the medium! The size is perfect for you. How much stuff is in it? I am a mom who is never apart from her toddler so I lug so much stuff that when I put them in the small i felt like it looked too stuffed? I am just 5 ft tall..


----------



## littleblackbag

Minne Bags said:


> It looks great on you! Enjoy your trip!


Thank you, I certainly hope so.



frenziedhandbag said:


> I really love how it looks on you and it drapes across your body so snugly (definitely great!). IMHO, the strap length is just right for you as with things inside the bag, it might slouch a little downwards. I honestly think it looks PERFECT on you! Looking forward to seeing you post in the "What's in your bag" thread! I had a chance to see this lovely bag in person and I personally think the space is generous!


Thanks for your lovely comments. I am happy with the strap length, its just taken me a little while to get used it. I do however think it will be the perfect length for sightseeing and strolling around Florence. It also feels more secure having the zipper where it is, if that makes sense. I think I'd be aware if someone was trying to fiddle with it. I don't know what Florence is like for pick pockets and suchlike, but as its a city, I'll err on the side of caution. I'll try to remember to post a pic in the "what's in your bag" thread once I've used it properly. 



goldfish19 said:


> Seeing this now, i am not quite sure why I switched to the medium! The size is perfect for you. How much stuff is in it? I am a mom who is never apart from her toddler so I lug so much stuff that when I put them in the small i felt like it looked too stuffed? I am just 5 ft tall..


Thank you *goldfish*, I do prefer smaller bags and can fit everything I need in a Speedy 25, ( I don't like carrying too much stuff and I don't like a bag to look half empty) just find it a bit tricky getting things in and out sometimes with the small opening. However the small Le Pliage Cuir is actually a bit bigger than the Speedy 25 and the opening is much bigger, very useful, I love it. I do however think that you probably made the right decision to go with a medium as you have a toddler. I don't, so I don't have to lug too much stuff with me. When I took the pictures I had an umbrella, sunglasses case, purse and a few other things in it, so it wasn't particularly overloaded. I can get a pashmina/cardigan or raincoat, camera and phone and probably a water bottle too in it quite comfortably. So it does hold a lot but probably be a tight squeeze to fit all the things you need with a small child. Hope that helps. Maybe one day when you don't need to carry so much you can get a small one.


----------



## littleblackbag

LVBagLady said:


> I got this one in bilberry. Not sure if I'm going to keep or return.



I love this colour. Its such a fab neutral.


----------



## littleblackbag

eehlers said:


> Just wanted to share a picture. My medium Bilberry is getting more and more soft and slouchy with use. I am deeply in love with this bag.



Again love the colour, and love the slouchiness of these bags. The leather on yours looks yummy


----------



## Hilaryljh

Hi all, can anyone tell me when the new medium size with the crossbody strap was released? I absolutely am in love with the colour fir from a past season but it seems it is only available in small or large. I'm 5'6" and feel like the small size is a little small on my frame


----------



## scouts#1

Does anyone have the Le Pliage Cuir crossbody?  I'm wondering how long the strap is - I like crossbody bags to hang low. And wondering how much it holds?


----------



## goldfish19

Hilaryljh (sorry i don't  know how to quote you using my phone) but I can confirm the color FIR was released fall/winter 2012. I THINK medium size became available spring summer 2013. Hope this helps!


----------



## goldfish19

Scouts#1 hi! This thread is full of modeling photos &#128522;


----------



## goldfish19

Hilaryljh said:


> Hi all, can anyone tell me when the new medium size with the crossbody strap was released? I absolutely am in love with the colour fir from a past season but it seems it is only available in small or large. I'm 5'6" and feel like the small size is a little small on my frame



I emailed longchamp asking if there will be new colors for the le pliage cuir this fall/winter but have not gotten a reply yet. But please look at my reply above


----------



## Hilaryljh

goldfish19 said:


> Hilaryljh (sorry i don't  know how to quote you using my phone) but I can confirm the color FIR was released fall/winter 2012. I THINK medium size became available spring summer 2013. Hope this helps!





goldfish19 said:


> I emailed longchamp asking if there will be new colors for the le pliage cuir this fall/winter but have not gotten a reply yet. But please look at my reply above



Ah, that's what I thought too. Do you think the small would look ok on my frame or should I just wait for the new season's colours? There's a small cuir on ebay that's quite reasonably priced and the auction ends tonight. Dilemma!


----------



## goldfish19

Hilaryljh said:


> Ah, that's what I thought too. Do you think the small would look ok on my frame or should I just wait for the new season's colours? There's a small cuir on ebay that's quite reasonably priced and the auction ends tonight. Dilemma!




I saw that, too! Hmm I can't answer that for you lol. I am looking for the light blue color which was released spring 2012 and only came in small and large. I would totally get either size as I have to wait for 2015 for pastel colors to be produced! But yours is just only a few months away so you might have a chance at a medium green. I prefer medium, honestly. It still has the slouch when you have so much stuff in. Depends on your lifestyle, really! Good luck!


----------



## iwasborn2shop

hi. does anyone seen a royal blue longchamp cuir? ive been eyeing that in some ebay seller but i cant seem to see it in longchamp official site.. so im confused if there's really an authentic royal blue shade for le pliage cuir line..


----------



## goldfish19

iwasborn2shop said:


> hi. does anyone seen a royal blue longchamp cuir? ive been eyeing that in some ebay seller but i cant seem to see it in longchamp official site.. so im confused if there's really an authentic royal blue shade for le pliage cuir line..



There isn't a royal blue. I know there was an light blue (called aqua) and dark blue (indigo) but not bright royal blue. HTH!


----------



## iwasborn2shop

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/271506064251?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

here's the link u might want to check the seller's pictures. In her description: indigo blue tho


----------



## EGBDF

iwasborn2shop said:


> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/271506064251?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> here's the link u might want to check the seller's pictures. In her description: indigo blue tho



It could be indigo and just looks so bright because of using a flash perhaps??


----------



## goldfish19

iwasborn2shop said:


> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/271506064251?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> here's the link u might want to check the seller's pictures. In her description: indigo blue tho




This is fake. You may want to post the link on the authentication thread to have an expert look at it. There was duck blue, navy, indigo and aqua. Not this bright blue. 

Good luck! And also, the price is too good to be true.


----------



## iwasborn2shop

already have it authenticated.. and darn its 100% fake. oh well, looks like i have to go for the indigo or the duck blue. thank you ladies!


----------



## goldfish19

I wish longchamp makes this color next season (or next year) for the le pliage cuir

lagoon

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-L...079?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3777223f


----------



## lee_dya

Hi.. Anyone have the same problem with your longchamp cuir? Photo is attached, I don't know how to describe it.  Is it common for leather bag? May I know how worse it could be? Thanks..


----------



## Lulayu

lee_dya said:


> Hi.. Anyone have the same problem with your longchamp cuir? Photo is attached, I don't know how to describe it.  Is it common for leather bag? May I know how worse it could be? Thanks..



I've the same problem, after 3 weeks of use! 
I bring back the bag to the store, they have done nothing... so sad


----------



## jadeaymanalac

lee_dya said:


> Hi.. Anyone have the same problem with your longchamp cuir? Photo is attached, I don't know how to describe it.  Is it common for leather bag? May I know how worse it could be? Thanks..




I think its normal for the to get your leather bag get scoff specially in lambskin. Lambskin is super soft and light leather material that makes it prone scoffing and scratches. I do have a Le Pliage Cuir in large forest green and honestly I love how my bag ages. I think worn look give the leather more character versus to pristine looking bag.

And also leather damage (e.i. scoff, scratches or discoloring) cannot be be repaired by the Longchamp boutiques only the hardware can be fixed by them. Well that what I have been told.


----------



## goldfish19

So excited about the new fall 2014 le pliage cuir colors!!!!! Please post if you see them in person!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> So excited about the new fall 2014 le pliage cuir colors!!!!! Please post if you see them in person!



Love the red (so deep), bilberry and amethyst!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the red (so deep), bilberry and amethyst!


I like them too, especially the poppy.  If only the straps were adjustable!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> I like them too, especially the poppy.  If only the straps were adjustable!!!



I regret not trying it on when I was at the boutique. I am 1.76m tall but have seen how long it is on most ladies. I would definitely prefer an adjustable strap for sure.


----------



## Asbogirl

They just look wrong to me and don't follow the concept and ethos of the pliage; reasonably priced, lightweight, sturdy, reliable, neat, versatile bags, priced at such level that you can get a couple in different sizes and colours to suit different occasions and uses. Looked at the leather ones on sale in Selfridges a few days ago - no matter how cheap, I am not interested. Curious that the original versions were not on sale......


----------



## Angelblake

I'm missing a new shade of green


----------



## Jnly

Im looking to buy a custom long champ cuir but the CAMEL colour on the website seems lighter than what I've seen from online photos in real light?


----------



## goldfish19

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the red (so deep), bilberry and amethyst!




Red is actually a repeat  am so thrilled a new pink and a lighter purple will be released!


----------



## goldfish19

Asbogirl said:


> They just look wrong to me and don't follow the concept and ethos of the pliage; reasonably priced, lightweight, sturdy, reliable, neat, versatile bags, priced at such level that you can get a couple in different sizes and colours to suit different occasions and uses. Looked at the leather ones on sale in Selfridges a few days ago - no matter how cheap, I am not interested. Curious that the original versions were not on sale......




I guess each of us really has different. Taste. I have a group of friends who like the same clothes and bags but am the only one who is fond of le pliage. I love the simplicity of the design, it's being lightweight, and the slouch. I didn't care for the brand 6 years ago.


----------



## goldfish19

Angelblake said:


> I'm missing a new shade of green




Oh I was hoping for a green too! Let's hope this is a partial list


----------



## goldfish19

Jnly said:


> Im looking to buy a custom long champ cuir but the CAMEL colour on the website seems lighter than what I've seen from online photos in real light?




Photos from the longchamp website definitely are not accurate. Best to check them out in person and if they are not available in your area, browse on ebay and on forums


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> Red is actually a repeat  am so thrilled a new pink and a lighter purple will be released!



Oh, and I thought that red is the New Red. The purples are gorgeous too!


----------



## littleblackbag

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 2668809
> 
> 
> So excited about the new fall 2014 le pliage cuir colors!!!!! Please post if you see them in person!



I want a Bilbury, must have a Bilbury!


----------



## EGBDF

Has anyone seen amethyst in person? I'm wondering if it's more purple or more blue.


----------



## diamondsfrost

Neiman Marcus put 5 pliage cuir bags from their store inventories on their website the other day for $220! They had a camel and a black cuir small for $220, and for whatever reason, also listed separately at full price. I missed out on the sale posting, but messaged their customer service. Now my new small pliage cuir in black should be coming next week after having only paid 45% of retail!


----------



## bebenyabubu

Hi all.. I have a lemon yellow cuir and it got some bluish color transferred from my jeans.  Any suggestion on how to clean it up? I tried a baby wipes and it managed to make it a little better, but there still some stains left. TIA


----------



## EGBDF

bebenyabubu said:


> Hi all.. I have a lemon yellow cuir and it got some bluish color transferred from my jeans.  Any suggestion on how to clean it up? I tried a baby wipes and it managed to make it a little better, but there still some stains left. TIA



Maybe try a leather cleaner..I use Leather CPR Cleaner and Conditioner. I had some transfer onto my cuir handle and it took it off. I let it sit on the leather for a few minutes before wiping off. I'm not sure if it would work on the bag but I've used Leather CPR on the cuir leather and haven't had any problems.


----------



## bebenyabubu

EGBDF said:


> Maybe try a leather cleaner..I use Leather CPR Cleaner and Conditioner. I had some transfer onto my cuir handle and it took it off. I let it sit on the leather for a few minutes before wiping off. I'm not sure if it would work on the bag but I've used Leather CPR on the cuir leather and haven't had any problems.


Thank you for the advice. Will try it soon..


----------



## Icaminpeace

Hi everyone! Just wanted to share my natural le pliage cuir in medium which i love oh so dearly. If you're thinking of buying one, go for it. The feel of the leather is amazeballs. Confused about the difference of natural and camel though..anybody got a reference photo?


----------



## Esquared72

Icaminpeace said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to share my natural le pliage cuir in medium which i love oh so dearly. If you're thinking of buying one, go for it. The feel of the leather is amazeballs. Confused about the difference of natural and camel though..anybody got a reference photo?
> 
> View attachment 2690269




Beautiful! It looks like natural may have some pinkish undertones while camel has more yellowish undertones. Just speculating as I haven't seen the two side by side. Regardless... That's a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Icaminpeace

My bad. I have the camel one. Not the natural one. Thought it was the same thing. &#128522;


----------



## Icaminpeace

eehlers said:


> Beautiful! It looks like natural may have some pinkish undertones while camel has more yellowish undertones. Just speculating as I haven't seen the two side by side. Regardless... That's a gorgeous bag!




After reading several pages in this forum, i think its a camel. Photo doesn't do justice though. Haha


----------



## cheidel

Icaminpeace said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to share my natural le pliage cuir in medium which i love oh so dearly. If you're thinking of buying one, go for it. The feel of the leather is amazeballs. Confused about the difference of natural and camel though..anybody got a reference photo?
> 
> View attachment 2690269


 
It's gorgeous!!!!!!!  I am sure it is soft, does it have a platform bottom?


----------



## goldfish19

Icaminpeace said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to share my natural le pliage cuir in medium which i love oh so dearly. If you're thinking of buying one, go for it. The feel of the leather is amazeballs. Confused about the difference of natural and camel though..anybody got a reference photo?
> 
> View attachment 2690269



Hi! May I know where you purchased this? My best guess is that it's camel as natural has been discontinued since 2012 (unless you bought it from a previous owner). Would you mind posting a photo of the plastic tag where the numbers are so I can confirm the color? Thanks so much!


----------



## mrs_rachel_g

EGBDF said:


> Has anyone seen amethyst in person? I'm wondering if it's more purple or more blue.



It's more purple. It's a gorgeous color. You should definitely get it!!


----------



## rachelraych

REREsaurus said:


> OMG I'm so excited for you! I personally think bright colors like pink and red look great in small doses. I think your small would look great! could you please post pics once you receive her?
> 
> (Maybe get a Medium in Red???)


Hi babe, your bag in medium can fit A4 documents?


----------



## rachelraych

MrsRance said:


> here's my Navy Large. I am using this as baby bag and traveling bag  I am 160 cm & 67 kg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, MrsRance


Hi!

Able to fit A4?


----------



## goldfish19

Le Pliage Cuir 
Fall Winter 2014 Candy Color
Indoor, no flash, white light

Website photo shows more purple undertone than in real life. I think it's more pink/ has very slight hint of coral undertone


----------



## rachelraych

Hi. Can I just ask, size Large can fit A4? And what are the measurements?


rxchelrxych


----------



## goldfish19

rachelraych said:


> Hi. Can I just ask, size Large can fit A4? And what are the measurements?
> 
> 
> rxchelrxych




There are a couple of listings on eBay with measurements (and also the dimensions are on longchamp.com). Sorry i only have the medium.  Maybe other members can help.


----------



## rachelraych

Can the medium fit A4?


rxchelrxych


----------



## Icaminpeace

cheidel said:


> It's gorgeous!!!!!!!  I am sure it is soft, does it have a platform bottom?




Unfortunately no but after you put stuff in it and use it as a cross body bag or even a hand bag it still looks great.


----------



## StArRsS

Hi Everyone! Does anyone have the cuir in 018 pink? I've been trying to find the actual shade, but there were many variations when I googled.


----------



## goldfish19

StArRsS said:


> Hi Everyone! Does anyone have the cuir in 018 pink? I've been trying to find the actual shade, but there were many variations when I googled.



I've seen it in person and it's a lighter shade of the new fall 2014 pink that I posted above. Sorry, I didn't take a photo in store, but this seems to be a pretty legit listing of the rose pink:

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/1andone/item/lc-1512-737-018/?s-id=borderless_recommend_item_en

The lighting might be a little to bright so it might be lighter than in person, but definitely not as dark as this (perhaps shot indoors in yellow light):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Le-Pliage-C...900?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233dd66054

Hope this helps! I will take a photo of the spring pink vs the fall pink when I get the chance.


----------



## StArRsS

Awesome! Thanks goldfish19! That's a pretty pink


----------



## SofiaC

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 2692325
> 
> 
> Le Pliage Cuir
> Fall Winter 2014 Candy Color
> Indoor, no flash, white light
> 
> Website photo shows more purple undertone than in real life. I think it's more pink/ has very slight hint of coral undertone


Such a lovely sweet pink.   I hv the Clay one.  Thinking of getting another Cuir or Neo.


----------



## Shoegal84

I've been dying to get my hands on Le Pliage Cuir for ages, but the price has been deal breaker. But today I found the medium sized in mocha color for 150 euros, the normal price was 400. Me so HAPPY now!

So give me some pointers how to treat my new baby. How to make sure that the leather ages well? The sales person said not to use the spray kind of leather protector.


----------



## klatte

Shoegal84 said:


> I've been dying to get my hands on Le Pliage Cuir for ages, but the price has been deal breaker. But today I found the medium sized in mocha color for 150 euros, the normal price was 400. Me so HAPPY now!
> 
> So give me some pointers how to treat my new baby. How to make sure that the leather ages well? The sales person said not to use the spray kind of leather protector.


Congrats!! I also recently got myself a small LP Cuir and I went straight ahead and treated it with waterproof spray... didn't seem to harm it. Would like to hear about tips too 

Here is my small LP Cuir Indigo, love it!!


----------



## goldfish19

Icaminpeace said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to share my natural le pliage cuir in medium which i love oh so dearly. If you're thinking of buying one, go for it. The feel of the leather is amazeballs. Confused about the difference of natural and camel though..anybody got a reference photo?
> 
> View attachment 2690269



Hi! I was looking at your bag again and am a little bothered about the horse logo... it's too embossed. I have a camel and it doesn't look like that. I bought it at a Longchamp store (not a re-seller or not from any online shop) so I am 100% sure it is authentic. You might want to post this bag at the authentication thread to make sure it's the real thing. :wondering


----------



## goldfish19

Hilaryljh said:


> Hi all, can anyone tell me when the new medium size with the crossbody strap was released? I absolutely am in love with the colour fir from a past season but it seems it is only available in small or large. I'm 5'6" and feel like the small size is a little small on my frame



Hi! I think I made a mistake. Medium became available fall 2012 (spring 2012 was when le pliage cuir was released and they introduced a size between small and the old medium - now called large- the following season , fall 2012) so you have a chance at finding a fir in medium after all!


----------



## pbnjam

klatte said:


> Congrats!! I also recently got myself a small LP Cuir and I went straight ahead and treated it with waterproof spray... didn't seem to harm it. Would like to hear about tips too
> 
> Here is my small LP Cuir Indigo, love it!!


This is very pretty. It's on my wishlist. I'm going to paris soon and wonder if I should get a small lp cuir or small neo tote.


----------



## goldfish19

pbnjam said:


> This is very pretty. It's on my wishlist. I'm going to paris soon and wonder if I should get a small lp cuir or small neo tote.




I highly recommend the le pliage cuir! Although I do take care of them as the leather is quite soft.


----------



## blurblurdog

Anyone know the different of taupe & mocha colour?


----------



## catx

Sooo here I am with my first Cuir! I have one customized nylon Pliage and the Le Pliage Plumes which I really love so when I found out that some of the Cuir ones are on sale here in the Czech republic I went to take a look at them and loved the rose one! The leather is wonderful, it is just really hard to capture the color it seems it is more vibrant pink in the pictures than in reality. Love it (and I scored it for 50% off)!

​


----------



## EGBDF

catx said:


> Sooo here I am with my first Cuir! I have one customized nylon Pliage and the Le Pliage Plumes which I really love so when I found out that some of the Cuir ones are on sale here in the Czech republic I went to take a look at them and loved the rose one! The leather is wonderful, it is just really hard to capture the color it seems it is more vibrant pink in the pictures than in reality. Love it (and I scored it for 50% off)!
> 
> ​



Beautiful color, and what a great deal you got!


----------



## EGBDF

blurblurdog said:


> Anyone know the different of taupe & mocha colour?



That's a good question. They do look almost identical on the computer.


----------



## hitt

I just got my Red Le Pliage Cuir in the mail today. 

I ordered it back in June and they said it would probably be backordered until September. I did not hesitate to buy it because honestly, Nordstrom had it at a weirdly, insane, low price. I thought they would send me an email saying there was a price error and that they can not sell the bag to me at that price. So i am glad I took a chance because I have this fabulous bag in my possession. 

So here is Big Red. Well, it's a medium. The strap is actually the same length as my small sized bag strap! 

I've already moisturized and sprayed it with Apple Brand Garde.


----------



## goldfish19

hitt said:


> I just got my Red Le Pliage Cuir in the mail today.
> 
> I ordered it back in June and they said it would probably be backordered until September. I did not hesitate to buy it because honestly, Nordstrom had it at a weirdly, insane, low price. I thought they would send me an email saying there was a price error and that they can not sell the bag to me at that price. So i am glad I took a chance because I have this fabulous bag in my possession.
> 
> So here is Big Red. Well, it's a medium. The strap is actually the same length as my small sized bag strap!
> 
> I've already moisturized and sprayed it with Apple Brand Garde.




Wow congrats!!! How much was it?


----------



## Honeylicious

catx said:


> Sooo here I am with my first Cuir! I have one customized nylon Pliage and the Le Pliage Plumes which I really love so when I found out that some of the Cuir ones are on sale here in the Czech republic I went to take a look at them and loved the rose one! The leather is wonderful, it is just really hard to capture the color it seems it is more vibrant pink in the pictures than in reality. Love it (and I scored it for 50% off)!​



What? 50% off? I was in Prague just 2 weeks ago only if I knew about the sale!! Congrats. Its beautiful.  I saw in Frankfut airport,  they were not cheap at all


----------



## Honeylicious

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 2668809
> 
> 
> So excited about the new fall 2014 le pliage cuir colors!!!!! Please post if you see them in person!


Wow, I want amethyst!  Anyone has this color yet?!


----------



## StArRsS

catx said:


> Sooo here I am with my first Cuir! I have one customized nylon Pliage and the Le Pliage Plumes which I really love so when I found out that some of the Cuir ones are on sale here in the Czech republic I went to take a look at them and loved the rose one! The leather is wonderful, it is just really hard to capture the color it seems it is more vibrant pink in the pictures than in reality. Love it (and I scored it for 50% off)!
> 
> ​



Hi catx,

Is the colour code for the rose 018? Love the pink! It's beautiful!


----------



## goldfish19

StArRsS said:


> Hi catx,
> 
> 
> 
> Is the colour code for the rose 018? Love the pink! It's beautiful!




Yes rose is 018


----------



## goldfish19

Honeylicious said:


> Wow, I want amethyst!  Anyone has this color yet?!




I dropped by a department store today that carries longchamp and the fall 2014 Le Pliage cuir colors that they have are candy, poppy, mocha. The only color missing is amethyst as the rest are repeats. I am also waiting to see it just to compare with bilberry. It sure looks like a nice purple on the website! Will keep you updated. 

The poppy color is red orange (more like paprika from previous years) but the poppy of the le pliage cuir is different from the poppy of the neo (bag that replaced planetes and is made of fabric/nylon). Which the store clerks and I found weird. The poppy neo  is more red.


----------



## goldfish19

Comparison between the spring pink and the fall pink (2014)

Candy vs Rose

Can't quite capture the real colors but the rose looks washed out in person, like a faded bright coral-ly pink, about 2-3 shades lighter. 

Also compared the leather of the new colors (poppy and candy) and they are thicker than the old le pliage cuirs. This should make them more durable.


----------



## EGBDF

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 2706532
> 
> 
> Comparison between the spring pink and the fall pink (2014)
> 
> Candy vs Rose
> 
> Can't quite capture the real colors but the rose looks washed out in person, like a faded bright coral-ly pink, about 2-3 shades lighter.
> 
> Also compared the leather of the new colors (poppy and candy) and they are thicker than the old le pliage cuirs. This should make them more durable.



Thanks for the pictures!

Do the new ones feel heavier?


----------



## goldfish19

EGBDF said:


> Thanks for the pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> Do the new ones feel heavier?




I didn't think there was significant weight change but I did check the thickness. I put the leather in between 2 fingers and I felt new ones are thicker. I also noticed that the old pink is matte while the new pink is slightly glossy. The vermillion, lemon were also matte.


----------



## Jinsun

Did they discontinue to tote style?  I prefer to the tote and have turquoise and navy. Would love to add more colors.


----------



## EGBDF

Jinsun said:


> Did they discontinue to tote style?  I prefer to the tote and have turquoise and navy. Would love to add more colors.



Do you mean the LM cuir? LC still makes those.


----------



## Minne Bags

Jinsun said:


> Did they discontinue to tote style?  I prefer to the tote and have turquoise and navy. Would love to add more colors.




I think that particular tote style is  discontinued. I have a black cuir tote that I bought earlier this year. (Which I absolutely love, by the way). I almost missed out because it was sold out everywhere.


----------



## Honeylicious

goldfish19 said:


> I dropped by a department store today that carries longchamp and the fall 2014 Le Pliage cuir colors that they have are candy, poppy, mocha. The only color missing is amethyst as the rest are repeats. I am also waiting to see it just to compare with bilberry. It sure looks like a nice purple on the website! Will keep you updated.
> 
> The poppy color is red orange (more like paprika from previous years) but the poppy of the le pliage cuir is different from the poppy of the neo (bag that replaced planetes and is made of fabric/nylon). Which the store clerks and I found weird. The poppy neo  is more red.


Thanks for the info! 
Yeah, Amethesyt looks like a really nice purple (I prefer purple with blue undertone than reddish undertone).  I like Indigo too.  I'm not sure is it the same as Navy or they're from different seasons (I'm very new to LC forum)
As the other colors (pink, red, brown, tan, orange..) they look the same to my eyes


----------



## catx

Honeylicious said:


> What? 50% off? I was in Prague just 2 weeks ago only if I knew about the sale!! Congrats. Its beautiful.  I saw in Frankfut airport,  they were not cheap at all


Hello, yup we have a retailer here Beltissimo that sells Longchamp and they had the spring/summer 2014 colors on sale at 50% off and even though the Pliage Cuir was not on top of my list of handbags that I want to buy, I couldn't pass this one up! First I wasn't sure if I was going to use this color much but since the day I bought it I wore it every single day


----------



## catx

StArRsS said:


> Hi catx,
> 
> Is the colour code for the rose 018? Love the pink! It's beautiful!


It is indeed the Rose color, code 018, almost impossible to capture but I can agree with the comparison here of the rose pink and the new pink for fall that rose is leaning more coral and I liked it better.


----------



## cheidel

hitt said:


> I just got my Red Le Pliage Cuir in the mail today.
> 
> I ordered it back in June and they said it would probably be backordered until September. I did not hesitate to buy it because honestly, Nordstrom had it at a weirdly, insane, low price. I thought they would send me an email saying there was a price error and that they can not sell the bag to me at that price. So i am glad I took a chance because I have this fabulous bag in my possession.
> 
> So here is Big Red. Well, it's a medium. The strap is actually the same length as my small sized bag strap!
> 
> I've already moisturized and sprayed it with Apple Brand Garde.


It's beautiful, lovely color!  I use Apple Guard on all of my leather bags...!!!


----------



## Minkette

I just received my first LC Le Pliage Cuir and I was anticipating a slightly thicker leather. My husband actually commented "Is that pleather? Or vinyl?"

Anyone else surprised by the texture/thickness of the leather or is this pretty standard to LC?

My favorite thing about the bag is it is virtually weightless so I guess that is an obvious trade off.


----------



## EGBDF

Minkette said:


> I just received my first LC Le Pliage Cuir and I was anticipating a slightly thicker leather. My husband actually commented "Is that pleather? Or vinyl?"
> 
> Anyone else surprised by the texture/thickness of the leather or is this pretty standard to LC?
> 
> My favorite thing about the bag is it is virtually weightless so I guess that is an obvious trade off.



I was specifically looking for a lightweight leather bag when I bought my first le pliage cuir. When I got my first one I was surprised at how soft it was. I was also glad about how little space it takes up when storing it.

What color did you get? Do you think you will keep it? I can understand if you were expecting a bag with thicker leather you might be disappointed.


----------



## Minkette

EGBDF said:


> I was specifically looking for a lightweight leather bag when I bought my first le pliage cuir. When I got my first one I was surprised at how soft it was. I was also glad about how little space it takes up when storing it.
> 
> What color did you get? Do you think you will keep it? I can understand if you were expecting a bag with thicker leather you might be disappointed.


I purchased the amethyst. I am actually returning it to NM because the bag is damaged and looks used (posted a pic in the "show us your LC bags thread). There is a large scratch down the back of the bag. For the price, I would prefer a scratch-free bag. I don't think that is asking too much! 

I'm really digging the weight of the bag as it reminds me of the Balenciaga city with way less shinier leather.. just couldn't get down with the glossy/glitter vibe of the Bal bag.

Think I might go for the Cuir in black!


----------



## goldfish19

Minkette said:


> I purchased the amethyst. I am actually returning it to NM because the bag is damaged and looks used (posted a pic in the "show us your LC bags thread). There is a large scratch down the back of the bag. For the price, I would prefer a scratch-free bag. I don't think that is asking too much!
> 
> I'm really digging the weight of the bag as it reminds me of the Balenciaga city with way less shinier leather.. just couldn't get down with the glossy/glitter vibe of the Bal bag.
> 
> Think I might go for the Cuir in black!




I saw the scratch! Yikes! Even if they offered half off, I would have declined. I don't want any scratches on my cuir. 

I love the weight and the feel of the le pliage cuir but at the same time, I have to always be careful as the leather is thin and too soft. I feel like I would scratch it everytime I use it. But I love the slouch so much and the lack of hardware which makes it so light.


----------



## goldfish19

Minkette said:


> I just received my first LC Le Pliage Cuir and I was anticipating a slightly thicker leather. My husband actually commented "Is that pleather? Or vinyl?"
> 
> Anyone else surprised by the texture/thickness of the leather or is this pretty standard to LC?
> 
> My favorite thing about the bag is it is virtually weightless so I guess that is an obvious trade off.




I posted somewhere here that the leather of the new colors for fall (candy and poppy) felt slightly thicker than the previous colors (I compared them in the store where they had various colors from 2013 and spring 2014). So I feel like longchamp is trying to make them more durable.


----------



## EGBDF

Minkette said:


> I purchased the amethyst. I am actually returning it to NM because the bag is damaged and looks used (posted a pic in the "show us your LC bags thread). There is a large scratch down the back of the bag. For the price, I would prefer a scratch-free bag. I don't think that is asking too much!
> 
> I'm really digging the weight of the bag as it reminds me of the Balenciaga city with way less shinier leather.. just couldn't get down with the glossy/glitter vibe of the Bal bag.
> 
> Think I might go for the Cuir in black!



Oh yes, that was you with the scratched bag! I hope you can get a black one in perfect condition-that doesn't seem too much to ask. 

I looked at Bals when I was searching for lightweight bags. Nice, but they aren't quite my style and I think they are a bit more expensive than LC.


----------



## Minkette

EGBDF said:


> Oh yes, that was you with the scratched bag! I hope you can get a black one in perfect condition-that doesn't seem too much to ask.
> 
> I looked at Bals when I was searching for lightweight bags. Nice, but they aren't quite my style and I think they are a bit more expensive than LC.


:weird:

Indeed... about 3 LC Cuirs more expensive...!!


----------



## lina23

goldfish19 said:


> I saw the scratch! Yikes! Even if they offered half off, I would have declined. I don't want any scratches on my cuir.
> 
> I love the weight and the feel of the le pliage cuir but at the same time, I have to always be careful as the leather is thin and too soft. I feel like I would scratch it everytime I use it. But I love the slouch so much and the lack of hardware which makes it so light.



I don't find that they need to be treated very carefully. I've had 2 (medium short handled in Cyclamen, and long handled large tote in Black) for nearly 3 years. I've never waterproofed either, and I've gotten them caught in the rain numerous times, and they don't have any watermarks. I've taken the medium to work every day for 12 months, and used it on weekends. The tote was taken to uni every day for 18 months, heavily weighed down with textbooks, notes, tablet etc. I throw both bags around, put them down on concrete floors etc and they look like new. Not a scratch or wear marks in the corners to be seen. I love  these bags - the tote is my HG bag. 

So basically my message here is don't be scared to use them. They're not as fragile as newborn babies .


----------



## goldfish19

lina23 said:


> I don't find that they need to be treated very carefully. I've had 2 (medium short handled in Cyclamen, and long handled large tote in Black) for nearly 3 years. I've never waterproofed either, and I've gotten them caught in the rain numerous times, and they don't have any watermarks. I've taken the medium to work every day for 12 months, and used it on weekends. The tote was taken to uni every day for 18 months, heavily weighed down with textbooks, notes, tablet etc. I throw both bags around, put them down on concrete floors etc and they look like new. Not a scratch or wear marks in the corners to be seen. I love  these bags - the tote is my HG bag.
> 
> So basically my message here is don't be scared to use them. They're not as fragile as newborn babies .




Oh wow! Really! That is awesome! Can you please post a photo of the cyclamen? I've had my camel a few weeks and got a stain on the bottom that according to an expert can't be removed unless sprayed on with color. And I've seen someone post here a photo of the corners of her bag and it shows the change in color. Maybe the leathers they use are different from each other each time they produce?


----------



## goldfish19

lina23 said:


> I don't find that they need to be treated very carefully. I've had 2 (medium short handled in Cyclamen, and long handled large tote in Black) for nearly 3 years. I've never waterproofed either, and I've gotten them caught in the rain numerous times, and they don't have any watermarks. I've taken the medium to work every day for 12 months, and used it on weekends. The tote was taken to uni every day for 18 months, heavily weighed down with textbooks, notes, tablet etc. I throw both bags around, put them down on concrete floors etc and they look like new. Not a scratch or wear marks in the corners to be seen. I love  these bags - the tote is my HG bag.
> 
> So basically my message here is don't be scared to use them. They're not as fragile as newborn babies .




Oh and can you please comment on the creases? someone here was how long it takes for the creases to disappear. I personally don't mind the folds but am curious as well.


----------



## Honeylicious

Minkette said:


> I purchased the amethyst. I am actually returning it to NM because the bag is damaged and looks used (posted a pic in the "show us your LC bags thread). There is a large scratch down the back of the bag. For the price, I would prefer a scratch-free bag. I don't think that is asking too much!
> 
> I'm really digging the weight of the bag as it reminds me of the Balenciaga city with way less shinier leather.. just couldn't get down with the glossy/glitter vibe of the Bal bag.
> 
> Think I might go for the Cuir in black!


Yikes, that's a nasty scratch!  What a shame.. I actually like this color. 
I was at our local LC boutique today,  I'm so digging the medium size.  I don't own any LC bag yet, though the design is simple, it doesn't look shabby, the craftsmanship is nice, feels very high quality.  I didn't get it, they only had one and it had a little scratch mark too, it's also too expensive to get it in my country, like US$780


----------



## Jinsun

Minne Bags said:


> I think that particular tote style is  discontinued. I have a black cuir tote that I bought earlier this year. (Which I absolutely love, by the way). I almost missed out because it was sold out everywhere.




What a shame. Love the tote style.


----------



## goldfish19

Jinsun said:


> Did they discontinue to tote style?  I prefer to the tote and have turquoise and navy. Would love to add more colors.



The tote is still available, unless you are referring to a different bag?

http://en.longchamp.com/handbags/lm-cuir/tote-bag-1525746

new fall colors available!


----------



## goldfish19

Minne Bags said:


> I think that particular tote style is  discontinued. I have a black cuir tote that I bought earlier this year. (Which I absolutely love, by the way). I almost missed out because it was sold out everywhere.



Did you mean this one?

http://en.longchamp.com/handbags/lm-cuir/tote-bag-1525746

They released new colors for fall 2014


----------



## Jinsun

This one!


----------



## goldfish19

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2719777
> 
> 
> This one!




Oh the shoulder bag style! Yes it was discontinued. I personally think it's too big. I would have liked this if it came in many sizes like the nylon. It would be great to be able to wear on the shoulder and not have to worry about color transfer from denim to the leather!


----------



## Jinsun

goldfish19 said:


> Oh the shoulder bag style! Yes it was discontinued. I personally think it's too big. I would have liked this if it came in many sizes like the nylon. It would be great to be able to wear on the shoulder and not have to worry about color transfer from denim to the leather!




At first I thought it was large too after seeing other girls model it. But they were skinny girls. After I received my first turquoise on sale I fell in love. A yr later bought the navy on sale. It's nice to have with kids. Using it as a diaper bag.


----------



## affairoftheart

I just got a small LP Cuir in red. Loving the softness of the leather! I'm 5'1ft and I find the shoulder strap a little long for me. The opening is kind of small if I 'clip' the button making it quite inconvenient to retrieve stuff unlike the usual nylon LP whereby the opening is big enough to retrieve stuff easily.


----------



## SlouchyLeather

Hi,

Does anyone know, is the lepliage cuir orange (2012) is the same with poppy (2014)? 
I want the orange one but on their web, there's no option for orange, there's only poppy that looks like the orange.


----------



## goldfish19

Poppy is not the same as orange  orange was available last season spring 2012 and 2014. Poppy just came out this fall 2014 and is red-orange color. (Very similar to paprika 2013)


----------



## goldfish19

SlouchyLeather said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know, is the lepliage cuir orange (2012) is the same with poppy (2014)?
> I want the orange one but on their web, there's no option for orange, there's only poppy that looks like the orange.




Replied above


----------



## SlouchyLeather

Thankyou goldfish19 
I'm going to buy the poppy anyway because the orange is no longer available :'(
Wish me luck


----------



## goldfish19

SlouchyLeather said:


> Thankyou goldfish19
> I'm going to buy the poppy anyway because the orange is no longer available :'(
> Wish me luck




I saw the orange on eBay  although you might have to post on the thread "authenticate this longchamp" to make sure it's real. If you really want the orange, I recommend trying to wait until one pops out. I personally like the red orange though  good luck!


----------



## goldfish19

SlouchyLeather said:


> Thankyou goldfish19
> I'm going to buy the poppy anyway because the orange is no longer available :'(
> Wish me luck




Oh and a note also. I saw the orange one before and the leather was matte compared to the pink one that was released this year (has a little bit of shine). I prefer shiny over matte


----------



## zjajkj

poms said:


> Is this the medium or small? Love it!



It is the small size


----------



## SlouchyLeather

goldfish19 said:


> I saw the orange on eBay  although you might have to post on the thread "authenticate this longchamp" to make sure it's real. If you really want the orange, I recommend trying to wait until one pops out. I personally like the red orange though  good luck!



Thank you.. I finally got one from ebay (thanks again for reminding me about ebay), but the auction time was about to be ended so I just bid and surprisingly won. I will post the picture to the "authenticate this longchamp". Hopefully it's real because I have paid :'(


----------



## goldfish19

SlouchyLeather said:


> Thank you.. I finally got one from ebay (thanks again for reminding me about ebay), but the auction time was about to be ended so I just bid and surprisingly won. I will post the picture to the "authenticate this longchamp". Hopefully it's real because I have paid :'(



Oh you should have posted on the thread before paying! But let's cross our fingers.


----------



## zjajkj

LongChamp Le Pliage Cuir Mini Crossbody:

http://forum.purseblog.com/longcham...-cuir-mini-crossbody-880081.html#post27339878


----------



## frenziedhandbag

dinitegrity said:


> LongChamp Le Pliage Cuir



Looking so chicbon you and it sure looks like it fits a lot!


----------



## evushka

Is there new shade of green in the collection?


----------



## EGBDF

evushka said:


> Is there new shade of green in the collection?



I don't see any green le pliage cuirs on Longchamp's website.


----------



## Bladelet

Hello, does anyone know sales prices of Le cuir pliage small and medium in HK or in phils?
New here so hope anyone can help. Thanks much


----------



## Bladelet

And also for the Le pliage neo line - small and medium...thanks.


----------



## vnysia

Hi everyone, I'm new and hoping to get some help here  So I just got my medium navy and wondering if it's authentic (got it from a local online shop in indonesia). 

The reason why I'm questioning the authenticity:
- I got large dustbag (my sister got a nice small dustbag for hers, she bought hers in europe)
- the color... is it true that LC's navy differs each season? Mine is greyish navy. I was hoping for a happy navy lol (as in a brighter, maybe closer to indigo navy? not sure how to explain the color)
- can anyone tell me how to read the code on the plastic tag? what is the code for navy? 

thanks a bunch


----------



## EGBDF

vnysia said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new and hoping to get some help here  So I just got my medium navy and wondering if it's authentic (got it from a local online shop in indonesia).
> 
> The reason why I'm questioning the authenticity:
> - I got large dustbag (my sister got a nice small dustbag for hers, she bought hers in europe)
> - the color... is it true that LC's navy differs each season? Mine is greyish navy. I was hoping for a happy navy lol (as in a brighter, maybe closer to indigo navy? not sure how to explain the color)
> - can anyone tell me how to read the code on the plastic tag? what is the code for navy?
> 
> thanks a bunch



You should post in the Authenticate this Longchamp thread. (read the first post there to see what information to include)


----------



## vnysia

EGBDF said:


> You should post in the Authenticate this Longchamp thread. (read the first post there to see what information to include)



thanks, will do!


----------



## cheidel

vnysia said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new and hoping to get some help here  So I just got my medium navy and wondering if it's authentic (got it from a local online shop in indonesia).
> 
> The reason why I'm questioning the authenticity:
> - I got large dustbag (my sister got a nice small dustbag for hers, she bought hers in europe)
> - the color... is it true that LC's navy differs each season? Mine is greyish navy. I was hoping for a happy navy lol (as in a brighter, maybe closer to indigo navy? not sure how to explain the color)
> - can anyone tell me how to read the code on the plastic tag? what is the code for navy?
> 
> thanks a bunch


 
I suggest you submit your pics and questions to the Authenticators on the "Authenticate This Longchamp" thread.  They are great, and can answer your questions.


----------



## evilas

hi all, i need help. My husband purchased le pliage cuir bag for me, size Medium in hong kong a month ago. As i had just returned to Singapore, i found that the bag is a tad too big for me and wished to exchange it for small size. any idea if this can be done? I called the stores and they told me the exchange period is 7 days and advised me to write to the customer service instead..


----------



## goldfish19

evilas said:


> hi all, i need help. My husband purchased le pliage cuir bag for me, size Medium in hong kong a month ago. As i had just returned to Singapore, i found that the bag is a tad too big for me and wished to exchange it for small size. any idea if this can be done? I called the stores and they told me the exchange period is 7 days and advised me to write to the customer service instead..




They are very strict in Asia as far as returns and exchanges are concerned. Try emailing longchamp through their website. They might be able to help.


----------



## VernisCerise

Hi everyone! I'm new to Longchamp, I've been eyeing on Le pliage cuir for a while. Will it be a good bag to carry a laptop? I have a 15" macbook pro retina, which I need to carry once in a while to school. If I put it in a sleeve, will it be ok or will it sag the bag? If you think it's good, which size would you recommend? Thanks a lot


----------



## goldfish19

New colors for Le Pliage Cuir Spring 2015! There usually are 8 colors, so these 4 plus the classic black and camel... makes 6! I saw a dark hot pink (could have been red) on the runway that is not pictured. I am hoping for a bright aqua blue!


----------



## goldfish19

VernisCerise said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to Longchamp, I've been eyeing on Le pliage cuir for a while. Will it be a good bag to carry a laptop? I have a 15" macbook pro retina, which I need to carry once in a while to school. If I put it in a sleeve, will it be ok or will it sag the bag? If you think it's good, which size would you recommend? Thanks a lot



I wouldn't personally put very heavy stuff in mine, as I feel the leather is too thin, but that's just me. I baby my le pliage cuirs.


----------



## VernisCerise

goldfish19 said:


> I wouldn't personally put very heavy stuff in mine, as I feel the leather is too thin, but that's just me. I baby my le pliage cuirs.




Thank you for response goldfish19! This is what I thought too. I still like this style, I might get it for general purpose


----------



## lina23

VernisCerise said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to Longchamp, I've been eyeing on Le pliage cuir for a while. Will it be a good bag to carry a laptop? I have a 15" macbook pro retina, which I need to carry once in a while to school. If I put it in a sleeve, will it be ok or will it sag the bag? If you think it's good, which size would you recommend? Thanks a lot



I've got 3 of the Cuir range - 1 x large handbag, and 2 x tote bag. I used one of the totes every day for uni, carrying heavy text books and my laptop. It shows no signs of damage or stress from the heavy load. I would say you'd need the tote to carry a 15" laptop, it fits in there easily with room for files, wallet, makeup bag etc. I don't think it would fit in any of the shoulder bags.

HTH
Lina


----------



## goldfish19

VernisCerise said:


> Thank you for response goldfish19! This is what I thought too. I still like this style, I might get it for general purpose




The opening of the medium LP cuir is about 16" but I am not sure if it will look okay with a laptop inside. You can try the large size. And maybe buy a darker color if you are going to use it daily with a laptop. I used a yellow colored one and after a day I saw a scratch. fortunately it's at the back of the bag.


----------



## lux et veritas

I travel between the US and Europe at least 4+ times a year. Thinking about getting the medium le cuir as my carry-on bag for transatlantic flights.  Would this be a good choice for a carry-on purse (not as my "main" carry-on, but rather my purse)? 

I usually have my 13" macbook pro laptop, an e-reader, headphones, makeup bag, wallet and passport in my purse for travel.

also, how super purple-y is the bilberry color? I have some samsonite suitcases that are pretty dark purple, wondering *how* dark the bilberry is IRL? thanks!


----------



## goldfish19

lux et veritas said:


> I travel between the US and Europe at least 4+ times a year. Thinking about getting the medium le cuir as my carry-on bag for transatlantic flights.  Would this be a good choice for a carry-on purse (not as my "main" carry-on, but rather my purse)?
> 
> I usually have my 13" macbook pro laptop, an e-reader, headphones, makeup bag, wallet and passport in my purse for travel.
> 
> also, how super purple-y is the bilberry color? I have some samsonite suitcases that are pretty dark purple, wondering *how* dark the bilberry is IRL? thanks!




I think it's a great carry on purse. It's very light! 

The bilberry is more of a plum shade. Very dark and gorgeous in person. Try google or eBay to see more photos.


----------



## lux et veritas

goldfish19 said:


> I think it's a great carry on purse. It's very light!
> 
> The bilberry is more of a plum shade. Very dark and gorgeous in person. Try google or eBay to see more photos.



Thanks so much for the info, I will check it out.

Now to decide between the bilberry and the mocha! 

I might even spring for a custom one if I cannot decide.


----------



## VernisCerise

lina23 said:


> I've got 3 of the Cuir range - 1 x large handbag, and 2 x tote bag. I used one of the totes every day for uni, carrying heavy text books and my laptop. It shows no signs of damage or stress from the heavy load. I would say you'd need the tote to carry a 15" laptop, it fits in there easily with room for files, wallet, makeup bag etc. I don't think it would fit in any of the shoulder bags.
> 
> HTH
> Lina







goldfish19 said:


> The opening of the medium LP cuir is about 16" but I am not sure if it will look okay with a laptop inside. You can try the large size. And maybe buy a darker color if you are going to use it daily with a laptop. I used a yellow colored one and after a day I saw a scratch. fortunately it's at the back of the bag.




Thank you ladies for replies. I guess a darker color will work better. All the measurements are different on various websites so I was confused. I'm leaning towards medium for everyday use, if it doesn't fit the laptop, I'll get a more structure tote like Prada.


----------



## EGBDF

VernisCerise said:


> Thank you ladies for replies. I guess a darker color will work better. All the measurements are different on various websites so I was confused. I'm leaning towards medium for everyday use, if it doesn't fit the laptop, I'll get a more structure tote like Prada.



I just put my 15" macbook in my medium cuir. It just fits and zips up if  the laptop is tilted a bit. It doesn't look good though. The bottom dimensions of the bag are just too small. I would use a larger bag or at least a different shape.


----------



## Jnly

Does anyone know if the LC Medium size is comparable to the balenciaga city?

I want to order a custom one online but I cant decide btwn the small or medium. Thanks again!


----------



## luthienbabe

hi ladies,

can anyone suggest a good leather conditioner for my cuir? i finally got one and i want to protect and prolong the color of it.

thanks!


----------



## EGBDF

luthienbabe said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> can anyone suggest a good leather conditioner for my cuir? i finally got one and i want to protect and prolong the color of it.
> 
> thanks!



I use Leather CPR, but I am sure some other brands are good too.


----------



## AmorNChanel

Can someone help me identify which season vermillion color was released and which size medium (old or new) Le Pilage Cuir I have? I got this today at the Bloomies outlet for almost 50% off.  Tag shows it was originally $555 marked down to $359.99 and extra 20% for friends and family. I tried to check the website dimensions but I can't seem to match them up with mine. When I measure the bag from the top (near the zipper) it's like 16 3/4" which doesn't match any of the sizes.  I am pretty sure it's not the large travel size since that's quite big.  So confused...ullhair:ullhair:

I snapped a pic of my useless measuring technique. I didn't try to measure the widest section of the bag since that's even longer. Any help is appreciated. TIA.


----------



## luthienbabe

EGBDF said:


> I use Leather CPR, but I am sure some other brands are good too.



Thank you


----------



## annam

Just picked up what I think is a camel small. The strap is way too short and I want to buy a new strap for it. Has anyone found a perfect or close to perfect match for a strap, need it to be about 42". 
I've been all over etsy but haven't found anything that matches enough. Thanks!!


----------



## goldfish19

AmorNChanel said:


> Can someone help me identify which season vermillion color was released and which size medium (old or new) Le Pilage Cuir I have? I got this today at the Bloomies outlet for almost 50% off.  Tag shows it was originally $555 marked down to $359.99 and extra 20% for friends and family. I tried to check the website dimensions but I can't seem to match them up with mine. When I measure the bag from the top (near the zipper) it's like 16 3/4" which doesn't match any of the sizes.  I am pretty sure it's not the large travel size since that's quite big.  So confused...ullhair:ullhair:
> 
> 
> 
> I snapped a pic of my useless measuring technique. I didn't try to measure the widest section of the bag since that's even longer. Any help is appreciated. TIA.




Vermillion is from spring summer 2014. I think it's a medium.


----------



## AmorNChanel

goldfish19 said:


> Vermillion is from spring summer 2014. I think it's a medium.



Thanks so much for the information, goldfish19.


----------



## AmorNChanel

Frenziedhandbag, here's another pic of the vermillion. Hope this helps.


----------



## SofiaC

Anyone owns the old Cuir in lamb/goatskin and the current Cuir in metis leather? Wonder how it feels like before I jump in to get another Cuir.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

AmorNChanel said:


> Frenziedhandbag, here's another pic of the vermillion. Hope this helps.



Oh my, it looks absolutely lovely! The perfect fire engine red! I am sure a small cuir will look stunning in this! Oh dear, you are tempting me to get a small cuir in red!


----------



## AmorNChanel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh my, it looks absolutely lovely! The perfect fire engine red! I am sure a small cuir will look stunning in this! Oh dear, you are tempting me to get a small cuir in red!



Didn't mean to enable you with the pic but a small would be a real looker with all that smooshy red leather.


----------



## saligator

I carry a small Le Pilage in a cognac leather. It's my favourite bag, even though I have nice designer handbags. There is something about the pocket placement, the size and the color that I just love. I also love the form factor. Not terribly big, just the right size. I'm on my 2nd one now after a few years. A great bag at a great price!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

AmorNChanel said:


> Didn't mean to enable you with the pic but a small would be a real looker with all that smooshy red leather.



I agree!


----------



## cheidel

AmorNChanel said:


> Frenziedhandbag, here's another pic of the vermillion. Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 2773764


 
Gorgeous bag and such a nice pop of color!  I was just online looking at a Voulonne Cosmetic bag in vermillion.   Geezzzz....that color is so pretty!


----------



## AmorNChanel

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous bag and such a nice pop of color!  I was just online looking at a Voulonne Cosmetic bag in vermillion.   Geezzzz....that color is so pretty!



Thanks for the compliments, cheidel.  The vermillion is bright and cheerful. It looks great with a black and white outfit as a pop of color. Unfortunately, the size (medium) is bigger than I want so it's going back. If it was a small, I would be jumping for joy. I'm going to check the small size again at the store to make sure before I jump the gun again...lol


----------



## jadedlove

Hi everyone, may I know if Cuir was available in sky blue?


----------



## goldfish19

jadedlove said:


> Hi everyone, may I know if Cuir was available in sky blue?




There was only one shade of light blue, released 2012 and it was called aqua but the shade was someone light sky blue. It's rare and it only came in small and large (called medium before) and a tote with long handles.


----------



## goldfish19

AmorNChanel said:


> Frenziedhandbag, here's another pic of the vermillion. Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 2773764




LOVE this color!


----------



## goldfish19

SofiaC said:


> Anyone owns the old Cuir in lamb/goatskin and the current Cuir in metis leather? Wonder how it feels like before I jump in to get another Cuir.




How do you know that the new ones are  made from métis leather? And if it's made from lamb/goat?


----------



## SofiaC

goldfish19 said:


> How do you know that the new ones are  made from métis leather? And if it's made from lamb/goat?


Its written on LC official website.


----------



## SofiaC

It is such a relief to know that the Cuir is water resistant. Was caught in heavy downpour many times & my Cuir survived without any water mark.


----------



## goldfish19

SofiaC said:


> It is such a relief to know that the Cuir is water resistant. Was caught in heavy downpour many times & my Cuir survived without any water mark.




wow! good to know. I still put waterstop on all my cuirs just to make sure. My first cuir got stained after one use (unsure if oil or some other liquid)


----------



## EGBDF

SofiaC said:


> It is such a relief to know that the Cuir is water resistant. Was caught in heavy downpour many times & my Cuir survived without any water mark.



Yes, this is nice to hear. I have never been caught in heavy rain  but it's bound to happen someday.


----------



## EGBDF

goldfish19 said:


> How do you know that the new ones are  made from métis leather? And if it's made from lamb/goat?



How is this métis leather made anyways? I emailed LC and they confirmed that the cuirs combine lambskin and goatskin.


----------



## SofiaC

EGBDF said:


> I use Leather CPR, but I am sure some other brands are good too.


I use shoe polish mink oil for leather. Seems to work fine and even heavy rain doesn't leave any water mark.


----------



## SofiaC

EGBDF said:


> How is this métis leather made anyways? I emailed LC and they confirmed that the cuirs combine lambskin and goatskin.


Sorry, not entirely sure but am quoting what their LC official website states.


----------



## goldfish19

SofiaC said:


> Sorry, not entirely sure but am quoting what their LC official website states.




I've actually read that one and got confused. Further research didn't give my anything LOL. BUT based on personal observation, i did notice that the previous collection had shinier, smoother (maybe even thinner) leather material which I actually prefer although I feel they are more sensitive to scratching. The new ones (starting spring 2014) had matte finish and not as smooth. I was able to see the difference in one store which had 2 camel LP cuirs with the differences I mentioned above, and also 2 reds from another store (as these colors are classic ones that recur yearly, if not every season).


----------



## SofiaC

goldfish19 said:


> I've actually read that one and got confused. Further research didn't give my anything LOL. BUT based on personal observation, i did notice that the previous collection had shinier, smoother (maybe even thinner) leather material which I actually prefer although I feel they are more sensitive to scratching. The new ones (starting spring 2014) had matte finish and not as smooth. I was able to see the difference in one store which had 2 camel LP cuirs with the differences I mentioned above, and also 2 reds from another store (as these colors are classic ones that recur yearly, if not every season).


For d same reason, am putting on hold d buying of d small red cuir. Been drooling over it for d longest time.


----------



## SofiaC

catx said:


> Sooo here I am with my first Cuir! I have one customized nylon Pliage and the Le Pliage Plumes which I really love so when I found out that some of the Cuir ones are on sale here in the Czech republic I went to take a look at them and loved the rose one! The leather is wonderful, it is just really hard to capture the color it seems it is more vibrant pink in the pictures than in reality. Love it (and I scored it for 50% off)!
> 
> ​


Hi Catx, may I know which color Plumes u got? Would love to see pics? How's the velvet quality? Is it easy to maintain? Sorry for so many questions cos I can't seem to find reviews on Plumes. TIA.


----------



## cheidel

hitt said:


> I just got my Red Le Pliage Cuir in the mail today.
> 
> I ordered it back in June and they said it would probably be backordered until September. I did not hesitate to buy it because honestly, Nordstrom had it at a weirdly, insane, low price. I thought they would send me an email saying there was a price error and that they can not sell the bag to me at that price. So i am glad I took a chance because I have this fabulous bag in my possession.
> 
> So here is Big Red. Well, it's a medium. The strap is actually the same length as my small sized bag strap!
> 
> I've already moisturized and sprayed it with Apple Brand Garde.


 
Beautiful, and such a gorgeous color!!!  I spray all of my leather bags with Apple Guard.  Enjoy!


----------



## lee_dya

Hi all, I bought my LC cuir last year. I rarely used my bag (not more than 10x) but the bottom corner of my bag is already wore off. I heard some people say that its totally normal, some say that they used their bag for years and that never happened to their bag. How about your bags ladies???


----------



## goldfish19

lee_dya said:


> Hi all, I bought my LC cuir last year. I rarely used my bag (not more than 10x) but the bottom corner of my bag is already wore off. I heard some people say that its totally normal, some say that they used their bag for years and that never happened to their bag. How about your bags ladies???




This happened to my yellow LP cuir after only a few uses. I think or depends on the leather they used.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

lee_dya said:


> Hi all, I bought my LC cuir last year. I rarely used my bag (not more than 10x) but the bottom corner of my bag is already wore off. I heard some people say that its totally normal, some say that they used their bag for years and that never happened to their bag. How about your bags ladies???



Hi, it didn't happen to my Cuir which I had used it for 2 years already, and I used it as a gym bag. Sure I got some scratches on the bag, but not the corners.


----------



## seton

anyone have these LPC key fobs? modelling pic?


----------



## Esquared72

seton said:


> anyone have these LPC key fobs? modelling pic?




No, but now I want one! Too cute.


----------



## seton

You should get one and lead the way. It comes in Amethyst.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> anyone have these LPC key fobs? modelling pic?


Oh, I love it!  Wonder if it also comes in the gold hardware?


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Oh, I love it!  Wonder if it also comes in the gold hardware?



I dont think so.


----------



## shinegal

Same bag, colour candy, in different lighting.


----------



## SofiaC

shinegal said:


> View attachment 2814472
> 
> Same bag, colour candy, in different lighting.


Oh! Such lovely pink! I hv the pochette. Pink is starting to grow on me..


----------



## SofiaC

For those who like to know the difference of both medium n small Cuir sizes. IMHO, I like d medium better although I'm standing at 5'1" for the look. However d small is ideal for quick run of errands.


----------



## goldfish19

SofiaC said:


> For those who like to know the difference of both medium n small Cuir sizes. IMHO, I like d medium better although I'm standing at 5'1" for the look. However d small is ideal for quick run of errands.




I am 5 ft tall and have the medium. I like the way it slouches and that even if my many stuff it doesn't look too stuffed compared to the medium. BUT in photos the medium look huge on my petite frame! So I am going to have to buy the next LP cuirs in small...


----------



## circoit

Hi everyone! I haven't been around for ages, but am coming back for a visit because my beloved pink Le Cuir was stolen while at Disneyland with the family. Anyway, it was from the first season it was released and I remember that the second season Longchamp had shortened the cross body strap. Is the strap still the shorter version? I really liked the longer strap on mine and am wondering if I'm going to have to hunt down a 1st edition or if I can just buy a recent release. Also, is candy pink similar to the first pink that was released? (I can't remember the name of the pink I bought).


----------



## Nanciii

Ilovepurse007 said:


> Hi, it didn't happen to my Cuir which I had used it for 2 years already, and I used it as a gym bag. Sure I got some scratches on the bag, but not the corners.




What colour is your bag? I wonder if it differs in colours.


----------



## goldfish19

circoit said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't been around for ages, but am coming back for a visit because my beloved pink Le Cuir was stolen while at Disneyland with the family. Anyway, it was from the first season it was released and I remember that the second season Longchamp had shortened the cross body strap. Is the strap still the shorter version? I really liked the longer strap on mine and am wondering if I'm going to have to hunt down a 1st edition or if I can just buy a recent release. Also, is candy pink similar to the first pink that was released? (I can't remember the name of the pink I bought).




If you had the cyclamen, I'd say the new candy pink is not the same color. The cyclamen was more fuchsia and I think the candy has a bit of coral undertone if you know what I mean? I prefer the cyclamen. I think it is the best pink that the cuir ever came in, up to the most recent candy pink. There was a fuchsia which is darker and a rose pink (washed out candy pink) And the texture is different too. The leather is softer and more delicate before (has a bit of shine) while now it's more matte and thicker, IMO. Did you get the large (called medium before)  or the small? The small is hard to find. The large one popped out a couple of times on ebay this year if I remember correctly.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Nanciii said:


> What colour is your bag? I wonder if it differs in colours.



cyclamen


----------



## circoit

goldfish19 said:


> If you had the cyclamen, I'd say the new candy pink is not the same color. The cyclamen was more fuchsia and I think the candy has a bit of coral undertone if you know what I mean? I prefer the cyclamen. I think it is the best pink that the cuir ever came in, up to the most recent candy pink. There was a fuchsia which is darker and a rose pink (washed out candy pink) And the texture is different too. The leather is softer and more delicate before (has a bit of shine) while now it's more matte and thicker, IMO. Did you get the large (called medium before)  or the small? The small is hard to find. The large one popped out a couple of times on ebay this year if I remember correctly.



Thanks so much - this is extremely helpful. Mine was the cyclamen. I couldn't remember the official name for it, so that will definitely help with ebay searches. It sounds like the candy pink won't work for me, then, as I prefer more cool/purple undertones - it goes better with my fall coloring. I had the small, it was the perfect size, IMO. What about the strap length?


----------



## seton

thought I'll post pix of the corners of my friend's small cuir. 
it's almost 3 yrs old, never treated, not babied, MIF, and in great condition


----------



## EGBDF

I used my small red today (love the color!)&#8230;.I haven't used my lp cuirs in a while and oh my goodness the strap is so short! I had forgotten how short it is.


----------



## goldfish19

seton said:


> thought I'll post pix of the corners of my friend's small cuir.
> it's almost 3 yrs old, never treated, not babied, MIF, and in great condition




Impressive!!! And almost unbelievable. corners of mine got scuffed within 3 uses  yellow color.


----------



## goldfish19

EGBDF said:


> I used my small red today (love the color!).I haven't used my lp cuirs in a while and oh my goodness the strap is so short! I had forgotten how short it is.




It is relatively shorter than most crossbody bags. Works for me because I am petite.. But of  course taller girls have to suffer! You can wear over the shoulder instead?


----------



## seton

goldfish19 said:


> Impressive!!! And almost unbelievable. corners of mine got scuffed within 3 uses  yellow color.




I have to agree with you. I couldnt believe it myself since I have a yellow wallet and find it delicate. Maybe the navy color makes it tougher?


----------



## AmyEclectic

I decided to get the cuir &#8211; small. Yesterday I was at a Dutch luxury department store to look at the bag. I tried the candy pink (size small) and I was really shocked how short the strap length is. I&#8217;m a petite and the strap was short for me. Wearing it cross body with a winter coat is almost impossible.Than I saw a purple one. Also size small and exactly the same to the pink candy bag. However the strap of the purple bag was longer and much better for wearing it cross body(holding them together maybe 15-20 cm?). Does anyone know why there is a difference in strap size? I noticed the pink candy bag was made in Tunisia and the purple bag was made in France. Or does it have to do with the season release?


----------



## mills

AmyEclectic said:


> I decided to get the cuir  small. Yesterday I was at a Dutch luxury department store to look at the bag. I tried the candy pink (size small) and I was really shocked how short the strap length is. Im a petite and the strap was short for me. Wearing it cross body with a winter coat is almost impossible.Than I saw a purple one. Also size small and exactly the same to the pink candy bag. However the strap of the purple bag was longer and much better for wearing it cross body(holding them together maybe 15-20 cm?). Does anyone know why there is a difference in strap size? I noticed the pink candy bag was made in Tunisia and the purple bag was made in France. Or does it have to do with the season release?



I'm no expert but I have read this entire thread recently and it seems that the most recent season release does have a slightly shorter strap then previous seasons. I think I read it was around 15-20 cm shorter.


----------



## mrs_rachel_g

New cuir colors in the Longchamp boutique


----------



## goldfish19

mrs_rachel_g said:


> New cuir colors in the Longchamp boutique
> View attachment 2843204
> 
> 
> View attachment 2843205




Wow thank you for posting! Love the light pink and royal blue!!! 

I saw a new yellow available online and light green. Did you see those too?


----------



## cheidel

mrs_rachel_g said:


> New cuir colors in the Longchamp boutique
> View attachment 2843204
> 
> 
> View attachment 2843205


Thanks for sharing, love that blue!!!


----------



## seton

i guess u didnt need my pix but here it is anyway


----------



## goldfish19

seton said:


> i guess u didnt need my pix but here it is anyway




Oh such lovely colors!!! I am in trouble again.


----------



## goldfish19

There's a pretty red too. Wondering if it's the same as vermillion red from spring 2014..


----------



## goldfish19

I am more thrilled about the colors of spring 2015 than those released last spring 2014. Loving the light pink so much! &#128151;


----------



## cheidel

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 2844232
> 
> View attachment 2844233
> 
> View attachment 2844234
> 
> View attachment 2844235
> 
> 
> I am more thrilled about the colors of spring 2015 than those released last spring 2014. Loving the light pink so much! &#128151;


Thanks for sharing the pics.  I love the red and the blue!!!


----------



## EGBDF

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 2844232
> 
> View attachment 2844233
> 
> View attachment 2844234
> 
> View attachment 2844235
> 
> 
> I am more thrilled about the colors of spring 2015 than those released last spring 2014. Loving the light pink so much! &#128151;



Great colors! My collection is complete. I repeat: My collection is complete!
Well, maybe a nice pouch in one of these colors.


----------



## hitt

EGBDF said:


> Great colors! My collection is complete. I repeat: My collection is complete!
> Well, maybe a nice pouch in one of these colors.


I love the way you think.


----------



## mills

Gorgeous season release! So pretty!


----------



## bebenyabubu

Love the royal blue 

A question about the cuir leather, how is it with against winter weather below zero degree? I always want to use mine but always afraid the cold with do damage to the leather. TIA


----------



## AmyEclectic

mills said:


> I'm no expert but I have read this entire thread recently and it seems that the most recent season release does have a slightly shorter strap then previous seasons. I think I read it was around 15-20 cm shorter.


Thank you so much for your reply Mills. Good to know.


----------



## AmyEclectic

Oh I can't wait to buy my first cuir. I was waiting for the sale but decided to go for a 'basic' colour. So I can use it whatever my mood is  But the new colours are gorgeous. I wish I was more adventurous


----------



## goldfish19

Did anyone else notice the difference in the texture of the leather on the colors that are available in store? 

I observed that the pink, green, yellow, blue had the same leather (a little more matte and has more texture) and the red, bilberry, mocha had the same smooth (a little shinier) leather. all from SS/2015

I saw lemon and yellow side by side and noticed the yellow to be one shade lighter than the lemon.


----------



## navo66

Hi 

I am interested in the royal blue , please give your opinion on the colour , is it a very bright royal blue ?


----------



## goldfish19

navo66 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> I am interested in the royal blue , please give your opinion on the colour , is it a very bright royal blue ?




It's a little darker than what I had hoped, if that helps! I wish it were a bright royal blue.


----------



## navo66

Pity , I cannot see it in person here ( Bahrain ) 

I wanted this bag in a cobalt blue !


----------



## navo66

thanks for the information ! 

You had posted pictures on a previous page (132 ) of the spring colours , is the royal blue darker than what appears in your pictures ? 

sorry for asking more details ! TIA


----------



## redqueens

Oooh! Loving the browns and light minty greens/blues, or even a teal if it comes in that colour in the future.May hold out on it now though and wait for the sales as the full retail price seems a bit expensive.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I finally had the chance to try on the LP Cuir in person today. I tried the small but alas, the crossbody strap is too short for me to wear the bag crossbody.  The only option is on the shoulder for me. Sadly,  I will not be considering the Cuir till the strap is adjustable.


----------



## mills

frenziedhandbag said:


> I finally had the chance to try on the LP Cuir in person today. I tried the small but alas, the crossbody strap is too short for me to wear the bag crossbody.  The only option is on the shoulder for me. Sadly,  I will not be considering the Cuir till the strap is adjustable.



I had a similar issue recently. I'm only 5'2 and crossbody I could probably have gotten away with but it just still felt too short. It wasnt comy on my shoulder via the long strap and I Definately need to be able to throw a bag on my shoulder. I never hand hold. Such a shame because I really really wanted it but deep down knew it wouldn't work. 
If they still made the long handled tote I'd be all over that!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mills said:


> I had a similar issue recently. I'm only 5'2 and crossbody I could probably have gotten away with but it just still felt too short. It wasnt comy on my shoulder via the long strap and I Definately need to be able to throw a bag on my shoulder. I never hand hold. Such a shame because I really really wanted it but deep down knew it wouldn't work.
> If they still made the long handled tote I'd be all over that!!



The new blue is very pretty and I thought the small is an excellent size for me. I am 5'9" but really didn't expect the strap to be so short. I tried the Neo too and it is the same issue. If I wear it as a crossbody,  the bag sits at the top of my waist.... I can't help feeling I looked like I have a giant fanny pack on me.


----------



## mills

frenziedhandbag said:


> The new blue is very pretty and I thought the small is an excellent size for me. I am 5'9" but really didn't expect the strap to be so short. I tried the Neo too and it is the same issue. If I wear it as a crossbody,  the bag sits at the top of my waist.... I can't help feeling I looked like I have a giant fanny pack on me.



Yeah well you're much taller then me so I can understand your disappointment. So sad.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mills said:


> Yeah well you're much taller then me so I can understand your disappointment. So sad.



 indeed.


----------



## AmyEclectic

mills said:


> Yeah well you're much taller then me so I can understand your disappointment. So sad.


Same here. I was also very disappointed to find out the strap to be short 

For the price the ask Longchamp should make adjustable straps...(please  )


----------



## mills

AmyEclectic said:


> Same here. I was also very disappointed to find out the strap to be short
> 
> For the price the ask Longchamp should make adjustable straps...(please  )



Oh yep totally agree


----------



## VanillaLV

Picked up my first Le Pliage Cuir small in bilberry last weekend along with other goodies at the sale. In love with the purple and how soft the leather is. Got some leather cream as well to protect the bag and hoping the corners won't rub off as some of you have mentioned on TPF.


----------



## navo66

Yay ! I picked the bilberry medium and the LM tote in brown ! the bilberry is gorgeous !


----------



## frenziedhandbag

AmyEclectic said:


> Same here. I was also very disappointed to find out the strap to be short
> 
> For the price the ask Longchamp should make adjustable straps...(please  )



I'm with you on that.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

VanillaLV said:


> Picked up my first Le Pliage Cuir small in bilberry last weekend along with other goodies at the sale. In love with the purple and how soft the leather is. Got some leather cream as well to protect the bag and hoping the corners won't rub off as some of you have mentioned ]



Gorgeous!


----------



## VanillaLV

navo66 said:


> Yay ! I picked the bilberry medium and the LM tote in brown ! the bilberry is gorgeous !




Thanks ! Congrats on your new goodies as well ! Bilberry twinsies &#128522;


----------



## VanillaLV

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous!




Thank you &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mashedpotato

Is the Le Pliage Cuir dedicate? I am worried that i get it scratch after purchase, kinda need to move ard at work etc.


----------



## pandorabox

VanillaLV said:


> Picked up my first Le Pliage Cuir small in bilberry last weekend along with other goodies at the sale. In love with the purple and how soft the leather is. Got some leather cream as well to protect the bag and hoping the corners won't rub off as some of you have mentioned on TPF.
> 
> View attachment 2860870
> 
> View attachment 2860871


Those are lovely. Congrats. I have yet to see these IRL with the leather. Does Longchamp do annual sales?


----------



## VanillaLV

pandorabox said:


> Those are lovely. Congrats. I have yet to see these IRL with the leather. Does Longchamp do annual sales?




Where I live the Longchamp boutique (Switzerland) have 2 sales every year - the after Christmas sale and the summer sale.  Quite good deals !


----------



## pandorabox

VanillaLV said:


> Where I live the Longchamp boutique (Switzerland) have 2 sales every year - the after Christmas sale and the summer sale.  Quite good deals !


Interesting. I must check into my area and see as well. Thanks!


----------



## gyugu

What a gorgeous bag. I love the colour. I have been collecting money to have my hands on LC Cuir (just finished college) but now that LM cuir comes out. I'm wondering if I should get LM..hmm


----------



## marietejero

sale alert! ends in 12 hrs & 48 mins from this post:


http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/longchamp-handbags-8535


----------



## farris2

marietejero said:


> sale alert! ends in 12 hrs & 48 mins from this post:
> 
> 
> http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/longchamp-handbags-8535



How quick are they on shipping?


----------



## marietejero

farris2 said:


> How quick are they on shipping?


 
this particular order said estimated delivery Feb 6, 2015 to Feb 11, 2015


----------



## marietejero

Ordered the small le pliage cuir in bilberry from the gilt sale ending today. used ebatesfor3%cash_back. I missed out on the Bordeaux color and this is the closest I can find  

http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/long...dced4d9fc4_1422808309495_1085793972&size_id=1


----------



## Jryan1

marietejero said:


> Ordered the small le pliage cuir in bilberry from the gilt sale ending today. used ebatesfor3%cash_back. I missed out on the Bordeaux color and this is the closest I can find
> 
> http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/long...dced4d9fc4_1422808309495_1085793972&size_id=1


Beautiful colour  I have just bid on a small camel colour cuir should be delivered Wednesday am v excited I have a few nylon le pilages but this will be the first leather !!! Hope I like it


----------



## goldfish19

marietejero said:


> Ordered the small le pliage cuir in bilberry from the gilt sale ending today. used ebatesfor3%cash_back. I missed out on the Bordeaux color and this is the closest I can find
> 
> http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/long...dced4d9fc4_1422808309495_1085793972&size_id=1



Bilberry is such a nice color! But I agree. I love bordeaux but is it from 2012. I wonder how they still had one to sell? How much was the small bilberry after taxes/ shipping on gilt?


----------



## marietejero

goldfish19 said:


> Bilberry is such a nice color! But I agree. I love bordeaux but is it from 2012. I wonder how they still had one to sell? How much was the small bilberry after taxes/ shipping on gilt?




No, gilt didn't have the bordeaux. I meant I missed out years ago. It's $379+$9.95 shipping in California. No tax charged. I've been on a hunt for a burgundy-ish purse and actually had my eyes on the proenza ps1 medium but I didn't want to pay that much.


----------



## goldfish19

marietejero said:


> No, gilt didn't have the bordeaux. I meant I missed out years ago. It's $379+$9.95 shipping in California. No tax charged. I've been on a hunt for a burgundy-ish purse and actually had my eyes on the proenza ps1 medium but I didn't want to pay that much.




I'm looking for one too! I'm thinking of getting a very dark red balenciaga or maybe I will wait for until longchamp releases it's fall 2015 colors before buying anything.


----------



## mbaldino

I just sold my Balenciaga city in the color Rose Thulian. I miss her already. The color was a mixture of red and pink, like a watermelon color. Are any of LC leathers similar?  I was looking at pink candy.


----------



## Fit_for_bags

Just got my LP Cuir Black in small size. Noticed that the leather feels  a bit different compared to my LP Cuir Lemon Yellow Medium even though they are both made in china. The small one is softer. Is it normal like that? I love them both tho.. I need to stop looking for another cuir.. I need to.. hiks..


----------



## EGBDF

Fit_for_bags said:


> Just got my LP Cuir Black in small size. Noticed that the leather feels  a bit different compared to my LP Cuir Lemon Yellow Medium even though they are both made in china. The small one is softer. Is it normal like that? I love them both tho.. I need to stop looking for another cuir.. I need to.. hiks..



I think it's normal for different colors/seasons to feel a bit different. I have one that's very soft and another that's a bit stiffer.


----------



## goldfish19

Fit_for_bags said:


> Just got my LP Cuir Black in small size. Noticed that the leather feels  a bit different compared to my LP Cuir Lemon Yellow Medium even though they are both made in china. The small one is softer. Is it normal like that? I love them both tho.. I need to stop looking for another cuir.. I need to.. hiks..




Yes it's normal. I've wondered about the difference too. I've been to the store recently and checked out the new colors. The green, yellow, blue are stiffer and more matte, while the new red, mocha are softer and has a bit of gloss. I prefer the latter. Which do you prefer? 

Also, I've seen the certain colors come in 2 different leathers as well. I've seen the camel being sold at the store; older one was smooth, the newer one was stiffer. Also with rouge red.


----------



## Fit_for_bags

EGBDF said:


> I think it's normal for different colors/seasons to feel a bit different. I have one that's very soft and another that's a bit stiffer.



aah.. nice to know that it's actually like that.



goldfish19 said:


> Yes it's normal. I've wondered about the  difference too. I've been to the store recently and checked out the new  colors. The green, yellow, blue are stiffer and more matte, while the  new red, mocha are softer and has a bit of gloss. I prefer the latter.  Which do you prefer?
> 
> Also, I've seen the certain colors come in 2 different leathers as well.  I've seen the camel being sold at the store; older one was smooth, the  newer one was stiffer. Also with rouge red.



I too prefer the latter.. the gloss gives the bag a different shade depending of the light. While the matte color leather just look more flat. Although at the same time it does work better for the bright color, such as the lemon yellow.


----------



## dreva

Hi,

Does anyone know which red is this? I don't think it was rouge, is there any other type of red?
Thanks in advance for your helps&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## cheidel

dreva said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know which red is this? I don't think it was rouge, is there any other type of red?
> Thanks in advance for your helps&#128522;&#128522;


Is this your Cuir collection?  All 3 are beautiful!


----------



## goldfish19

dreva said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know which red is this? I don't think it was rouge, is there any other type of red?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your helps&#128522;&#128522;




That is rouge red.


----------



## mills

cheidel said:


> Is this your Cuir collection?  All 3 are beautiful!



Totally agree! Lucky!


----------



## marietejero

farris2 said:


> How quick are they on shipping?


 
the bag from gilt arrived today! that was fast! it came with original tags and dust bag.  I noticed on the label though, the color is "myrtille" instead of the gilt advertised "bilberry"  - not really familiar with the longchamp colours but are those two different? Looks the same to me.


----------



## marietejero

farris2 said:


> How quick are they on shipping?


 


Jryan1 said:


> Beautiful colour  I have just bid on a small camel colour cuir should be delivered Wednesday am v excited I have a few nylon le pilages but this will be the first leather !!! Hope I like it


 
Camel is nice too! I would have ordered it if I didn't have another bag in the same colour.  Anyhoo, my order from gilt arrived today! The size is just perfect since I'm only 4'10"   I'll post pic soon.


----------



## seton

marietejero said:


> the bag from gilt arrived today! that was fast! it came with original tags and dust bag.  I noticed on the label though, the color is "myrtille" instead of the gilt advertised "bilberry"  - not really familiar with the longchamp colours but are those two different? Looks the same to me.




Myrtille is the French word for Bilberry. The labels usually have the colour in French.


----------



## marietejero

seton said:


> Myrtille is the French word for Bilberry. The labels usually have the colour in French.


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## dreva

cheidel said:


> Is this your Cuir collection?  All 3 are beautiful!



&#128522; thank you dear. Yes, 2 of them are mine, the amethyst and the red one, but still i don't quite sure which red it is, one of the amethyst belong to my friend&#128522;


----------



## dreva

goldfish19 said:


> That is rouge red.



Hi Goldfish19, are you sure? Isn't it different with rouge red? I never see the rouge irl though, but i think my red is more to maroon? Cmiiw


----------



## dreva

mills said:


> Totally agree! Lucky!


Thankyou, so kind ofyou &#128522;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## goldfish19

dreva said:


> Hi Goldfish19, are you sure? Isn't it different with rouge red? I never see the rouge irl though, but i think my red is more to maroon? Cmiiw




I am about 99% sure but to be certain, I will need to see the plastic tag behind the leather tag inside.


----------



## tastangan

marietejero said:


> the bag from gilt arrived today! that was fast! it came with original tags and dust bag.  I noticed on the label though, the color is "myrtille" instead of the gilt advertised "bilberry"  - not really familiar with the longchamp colours but are those two different? Looks the same to me.




Can you post a picture of the bag? Is the color in real life, like the pictures on Gilt?


----------



## dreva

goldfish19 said:


> I am about 99% sure but to be certain, I will need to see the plastic tag behind the leather tag inside.


Here i attached the tag pict goldfish19, hope this can help you help me &#128522;


----------



## dreva

Closer picture of this red cuir &#128522; this represent her true colours, is it rouge?


----------



## goldfish19

dreva said:


> Here i attached the tag pict goldfish19, hope this can help you help me &#128522;







dreva said:


> Closer picture of this red cuir &#128522; this represent her true colours, is it rouge?




That is rouge red. 100% sure 
Did you want a different red? 
The maroon was called bordeaux and it was way darker (like burgundy/wine). The other 2 reds are brighter, definitely not as dark as rouge.


----------



## marietejero

tastangan said:


> Can you post a picture of the bag? Is the color in real life, like the pictures on Gilt?



Yes, same color IRL.


----------



## dreva

goldfish19 said:


> That is rouge red. 100% sure
> Did you want a different red?
> The maroon was called bordeaux and it was way darker (like burgundy/wine). The other 2 reds are brighter, definitely not as dark as rouge.



Thankyou goldfish19, i know for sure it is red rouge now, &#128522; thank you for your helpful reply..


----------



## navo66

Hi 

Anyone getting any of the new spring colours ? I am liking the blue ! but no irl pictures yet !


----------



## tastangan

marietejero said:


> Yes, same color IRL.




Thanks! It looks really good on you.


----------



## dreva

navo66 said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone getting any of the new spring colours ? I am liking the blue ! but no irl pictures yet !



Hi, i didn't have the current colour (yet) &#128514;, but i have the picture of the spring summer 2015 collection at the boutique, my friend sent me, hope this help &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## dreva

Close up at the blue colour in crossbody cuir


Ps, i didn't know why i can't post with more than 1 picture attached &#128546; sorry for posting one by one picture at each post &#128542;


----------



## goldfish19

dreva said:


> Close up at the blue colour in crossbody cuir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps, i didn't know why i can't post with more than 1 picture attached &#128546; sorry for posting one by one picture at each post &#128542;




The new spring red is really pretty in person. It's hard to show the real
Color because the yellow light in the store does not help at all!


----------



## navo66

Thanks , on my screen this blue has some purple undertones ???


----------



## Fit_for_bags

goldfish19 said:


> The new spring red is really pretty in person. It's hard to show the real
> Color because the yellow light in the store does not help at all!



is the red the same as vermillion red from few season back? (or did they have it also last spring?)


----------



## goldfish19

Fit_for_bags said:


> is the red the same as vermillion red from few season back? (or did they have it also last spring?)




No it's not. Vermillion was brighter/lighter. The new red is richer in hue.


----------



## goldfish19

navo66 said:


> Thanks , on my screen this blue has some purple undertones ???




Hmm it is a true blue, darker than royal &#65039;blue but lighter than navy blue. Not like amethyst/purple.


----------



## navo66

I think I have to see it irl , was thinking of ordering it from sands point ( friends and family ) 

tell me please about the cherry red , is it a blue red or an orange red ? very bright ?


----------



## goldfish19

navo66 said:


> I think I have to see it irl , was thinking of ordering it from sands point ( friends and family )
> 
> 
> 
> tell me please about the cherry red , is it a blue red or an orange red ? very bright ?




Some photos are available on this thread. Just go back a few pages. I would say more blue red than orange red. I really liked it. It's the best red so far. It's my top choice. I like the light pink but the leather is more matte and stuff and rough compared to the red (soft and smooth). So for this season I would be interested in buying the red.


----------



## navo66

Enabler !!!!!!! now I want to see it in person !!!!!!! 

what is stopping me from the blue is that it has a matt finish and I already have the navy which is of course darker but ....


----------



## SofiaC

seton said:


> Myrtille is the French word for Bilberry. The labels usually have the colour in French.


Thank u Seton! And all this time I thought both were different.


----------



## dreva

Hi lp cuir lovers, i want to ask you guys a favor, if anyone have the amethyst cuir, would you mind to post details of your cuir? Is the lining is consist of 2 layers of liner? Or just 1layer? And how long is the strap? Is it different between each colour or each season?


----------



## dreva

Here picture about two layers lining, i hope you guys can help. Is it normal cuir or should we suspect anything!?


----------



## EGBDF

dreva said:


> Here picture about two layers lining, i hope you guys can help. Is it normal cuir or should we suspect anything!?



Mine do not look like that-I would post some pics in the authentication thread.


----------



## lee_dya

I checked mine, its only 1 layer


----------



## mills

dreva said:


> Here picture about two layers lining, i hope you guys can help. Is it normal cuir or should we suspect anything!?



I can't really see what you're asking from the photo? Maybe it's just me....


----------



## dreva

mills said:


> I can't really see what you're asking from the photo? Maybe it's just me....



Hi mills, i mean, the lining at the phone pouch (not the one with zipper), is made from 2 liners of lining. So we can separate the 2liners, like the pic i posted.
How about yours?


----------



## mollyloves

The le cuir goods seem to be made out of luscious material. Does anyone know about the cross body?


----------



## mills

dreva said:


> Hi mills, i mean, the lining at the phone pouch (not the one with zipper), is made from 2 liners of lining. So we can separate the 2liners, like the pic i posted.
> How about yours?



Oh I think I know what you mean. Could just be a manufacturing defect but I'd get it authenticated if you can, I see you've posted in the authentication thread. I don't have a cuir, I did purchase the small size  but found it too small for my needs and there wasn't a medium available where I am at that time. The small I had for that short time didn't have a double layer lining in the phone pocket though and it was a made in France one (not that it matters so long as it's authentic!) man was I disappointed to have to return a made in France though!


----------



## mills

mollyloves said:


> The le cuir goods seem to be made out of luscious material. Does anyone know about the cross body?



Do you mean the tiny cross body molly? If so its made of the same leather as the pliage cuir versions.


----------



## dreva

mills said:


> Oh I think I know what you mean. Could just be a manufacturing defect but I'd get it authenticated if you can, I see you've posted in the authentication thread. I don't have a cuir, I did purchase the small size  but found it too small for my needs and there wasn't a medium available where I am at that time. The small I had for that short time didn't have a double layer lining in the phone pocket though and it was a made in France one (not that it matters so long as it's authentic!) man was I disappointed to have to return a made in France though!



Hi, thankyou for your response, i hope you likely to response to my authenticate postings. Thankyou in advance


----------



## dreva

Had anyone bought longchamp at lavelle village at france? Or others chic village shopping outlet.
I can't find forum that spesifically discuss about this, if i misplace posting this questions in this subforum please let me know, thankyou


----------



## mills

dreva said:


> Hi, thankyou for your response, i hope you likely to response to my authenticate postings. Thankyou in advance



I'm not an authenticator unfortunately  good luck though


----------



## jennytiu

dreva said:


> Here picture about two layers lining, i hope you guys can help. Is it normal cuir or should we suspect anything!?




Hi! Mine seems to have two layers as well but when I tried to seperate the two it would not peel of. So i guess its made of one. I hope you get what I'm saying


----------



## goldfish19

dreva said:


> Hi mills, i mean, the lining at the phone pouch (not the one with zipper), is made from 2 liners of lining. So we can separate the 2liners, like the pic i posted.
> 
> How about yours?




Mine looks like there are two liners because the print on the front is different from the inside. BUT I can't seep to hold them apart.


----------



## goldfish19

dreva said:


> Here picture about two layers lining, i hope you guys can help. Is it normal cuir or should we suspect anything!?



This is a photo of a black le pliage cuir. You are asking about the authenticity of an amethyst cuir? So are you concerned about more than one bag? Did they come from one seller?


----------



## goldfish19

dreva said:


> Here i attached the tag pict goldfish19, hope this can help you help me &#128522;



I would post photos of this rouge red bag at the "AUTHENTICATE THIS" thread if I were you. Also of the black. Seems like you have many, if you are taking the photos personally? Unless the seller is sending you these photos.


----------



## mills

goldfish19 said:


> I would post photos of this rouge red bag at the "AUTHENTICATE THIS" thread if I were you. Also of the black. Seems like you have many, if you are taking the photos personally? Unless the seller is sending you these photos.



I agree goldfish, I'm just a little confused over this one!


----------



## dreva

goldfish19 said:


> I would post photos of this rouge red bag at the "AUTHENTICATE THIS" thread if I were you. Also of the black. Seems like you have many, if you are taking the photos personally? Unless the seller is sending you these photos.





mills said:


> I agree goldfish, I'm just a little confused over this one!



Yes, indeed. There is a situation happen to me. I bought the rouge and the amethyst from seller A. She told me it's authenticity was guarantee,  untill one of my fellas that also bought the amethyst at the same seller ( seller A), said that it was a mirror one, because when she compared to other cuir there were some differences. And now i am in the middle of nowhere, i feel clueless. So i think i should ask you guys here at this forum, and i think i should start from the amethyst first, i also already sent email to longchamp customer service. But i haven't receive their feedback. 

I am really sorry guys, i really got into this big trouble, and i hope everything comes to a happy ending =')


Ah, i think i wrote too long, sorry..


----------



## dreva

goldfish19 said:


> I would post photos of this rouge red bag at the "AUTHENTICATE THIS" thread if I were you. Also of the black. Seems like you have many, if you are taking the photos personally? Unless the seller is sending you these photos.



I own the red and amethyst. The black cuir pict, that shown the double-lining-that-can-separate is one of my friend's, that she suspected to be a fake one. That makes me rethink about mine, so i try to post question whether your cuir had the exact same lining problema or not..


----------



## goldfish19

dreva said:


> I own the red and amethyst. The black cuir pict, that shown the double-lining-that-can-separate is one of my friend's, that she suspected to be a fake one. That makes me rethink about mine, so i try to post question whether your cuir had the exact same lining problema or not..



So the 2 amethyst, 1 red and 1 black all came from seller A?

Also, do the other bags have linings that separate or just the black?

I would advise you to also post a clear (no flash) photo of the horse logo on the authentication thread. And check post #12 on examples of clear photos:
http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/authenticate-this-longchamp-890060.html

And how to attach more photos in one post (not one by one, as it could be confusing):
http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html

Good luck!


----------



## mills

I've just read in the authentication thread that the amethyst Cuir is not authentic, I am sorry for you dreva... Maybe you could keep posting around our lovely LC forum and next time you come across a Cuir the girls can help with authentication prior to purchase. Good luck.


----------



## mollyloves

mills said:


> Do you mean the tiny cross body molly? If so its made of the same leather as the pliage cuir versions.


 
Thank you!


----------



## dreva

goldfish19 said:


> So the 2 amethyst..





mills said:


> I've just read in the authentication thread that the amethyst Cuir is not authentic, I am sorry for you



Should i just deleted my previous post? Thanks


----------



## dreva

if you can pick one, which one will you take?


----------



## Esquared72

dreva said:


> if you can pick one, which one will you take?




Like them all, but that is a stunning shade of red.


----------



## Mariapia

I like them all, dreva.... 
Tough choice!
Ok.... I vote for the red one!&#128525;


----------



## rx4dsoul

@ *dreva *:
These are very nice colors and Cuirs are certainly tempting.
May I offer you some advice though? If these are items from a reseller (and not directly obtained by you first hand from an authorized branch or boutique), you might want to have them authenticated first. Good luck.


----------



## cheidel

dreva said:


> if you can pick one, which one will you take?


I think the red color is pretty.  But, I have to agree with rx4dsoul, I would have the bag authenticated *first* before purchase, if it's one of the three pictured.


----------



## Fit_for_bags

dreva said:


> Here picture about two layers lining, i hope you guys can help. Is it normal cuir or should we suspect anything!?



My small black cuir is also like this.. Aargh did I mistakenly buy a mirror?


----------



## dreva

cheidel said:


> I think the red color is pretty.  But, I have to agree with rx4dsoul, I would have the bag authenticated *first* before purchase, if it's one of the three pictured.



Aaah, i've had learn from the past, i bought this from my bestfriend though, but sure, i think i will authenticate it first. Thankyou


----------



## EGBDF

dreva said:


> Aaah, i've had learn from the past, i bought this from my bestfriend though, but sure, i think i will authenticate it first. Thankyou



You bought the red one? Or another color? From your friend? 
If your friend didn't buy it from an authorized reseller or from LC I would have it authenticated.


----------



## dreva

EGBDF said:


> You bought the red one? Or another color? From your friend?
> If your friend didn't buy it from an authorized reseller or from LC I would have it authenticated.



I haven't choose which one yet. This is my friend that had a Paris trip kas month. And i just get the yellow one ******************. Wish me luck!


----------



## EGBDF

Has anyone bought or tried on one of the new season cuirs? I'd like to know if the strap length is the same as previous season's.


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> Has anyone bought or tried on one of the new season cuirs? I'd like to know if the strap length is the same as previous season's.



i carry a tapemesure with me an can measure at the store. what is the length of past season?


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> i carry a tapemesure with me an can measure at the store. what is the length of past season?



Thank you so much Seton!
I have an indigo w/strap length 36" including the hardware.
My other colors range from 32 to 37 inches! Not very consistent. I don't know if it varies by year/color or if they just aren't very precise when making the straps.


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> Thank you so much Seton!
> I have an indigo w/strap length 36" including the hardware.
> My other colors range from 32 to 37 inches! Not very consistent. I don't know if it varies by year/color or if they just aren't very precise when making the straps.




is this the med or small? i could prob measure a green and pink and see if there is a difference.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> is this the med or small? i could prob measure a green and pink and see if there is a difference.



small
For some reason I think the strap lengths are the same for small and medium?


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> small
> For some reason I think the strap lengths are the same for small and medium?





I measured a blue small (no green out) and the strap was 40 inches including HW.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> I measured a blue small (no green out) and the strap was 40 inches including HW.



Oh boy, I am definitely putting this on my wish list then!
I need to find some lightweight rings to extend mine w/the 32" strap. Crossbody bag up in my ribs is not good! 
Thanks.


----------



## AmyEclectic

seton said:


> I measured a blue small (no green out) and the strap was 40 inches including HW.


That indeed sounds promising!


----------



## xiaobai0622

all colors are pretty


----------



## EGBDF

So here are my blues-navy, indigo,blue
The most recent one feels softer, and the strap is definitely longer, thx Seton!


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> So here are my blues-navy, indigo,blue
> The most recent one feels softer, and the strap is definitely longer, thx Seton!



Amazin collex of blues!


----------



## hitt

EGBDF said:


> So here are my blues-navy, indigo,blue
> The most recent one feels softer, and the strap is definitely longer, thx Seton!


I may have drooled on my keyboard after seeing your collection of blues. They are stunning!


----------



## catsinthebag

EGBDF said:


> So here are my blues-navy, indigo,blue
> The most recent one feels softer, and the strap is definitely longer, thx Seton!



Great collection!


----------



## EGBDF

Thanks! 
I'd like to add a lighter shade of blue someday. I'll keep waiting to see what LC comes out with in the future.


----------



## goldfish19

EGBDF said:


> So here are my blues-navy, indigo,blue
> 
> The most recent one feels softer, and the strap is definitely longer, thx Seton!




Wow you must love blue! Which is your favorite? Thanks for posting!


----------



## EGBDF

goldfish19 said:


> Wow you must love blue! Which is your favorite? Thanks for posting!



I don't knowI need to see how much I use the newer blue when it's more summery weather! It's softer than the indigo so I can see myself grabbing that one firstmy camel actually gets the most use and it is the softest. 
I wonder if they get softer with use?


----------



## rx4dsoul

EGBDF said:


> I don't knowI need to see how much I use the newer blue when it's more summery weather! It's softer than the indigo so I can see myself grabbing that one firstmy camel actually gets the most use and it is the softest.
> I wonder if they get softer with use?



Is this the new blue? If it is, then the photo doesn't do it justice...It is absolutely a beautiful deep stunning royal blue IRL. Congratulations! I think you can get so much use out of it.

Yes, the cuirs get softer with use ( 2 weeks straight and they melt like butter)


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> So here are my blues-navy, indigo,blue
> The most recent one feels softer, and the strap is definitely longer, thx Seton!


Lovely collection, and I love the new blue.


----------



## 0607pj

Hi!!! This is my first post >.< I'm new here and all of your le pliage cuirs are stunning  but I have a question, is the small version of the le pliage cuir discontinued? I was really hoping to get one for my birthday, and I feel that the medium size is too much for me  could anyone share what they know about this? Thanks!


----------



## dreva

0607pj said:


> Hi!!! This is my first post >.< I'm new here and all of your le pliage cuirs are stunning  but I have a question, is the small version of the le pliage cuir discontinued? I was really hoping to get one for my birthday, and I feel that the medium size is too much for me  could anyone share what they know about this? Thanks!



Hi, welcome dear
It still has the small size,  and it cute,


----------



## goldfish19

EGBDF said:


> I don't knowI need to see how much I use the newer blue when it's more summery weather! It's softer than the indigo so I can see myself grabbing that one firstmy camel actually gets the most use and it is the softest.
> 
> I wonder if they get softer with use?




I haven't noticed any change as I think I got the softer ones. I haven't really used a Cuir thats stiffer, although I have felt the difference in store, but it would be great if they do get softer just like rx4dsoul said! This season I compared and the softer ones are the red and blue. The light ones (pink green and yellow) are stiffer and more matte. I guess to protect them as they are more susceptible to showing signs of wear/ scratches.


----------



## goldfish19

rx4dsoul said:


> Is this the new blue? If it is, then the photo doesn't do it justice...It is absolutely a beautiful deep stunning royal blue IRL. Congratulations! I think you can get so much use out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the cuirs get softer with use ( 2 weeks straight and they melt like butter)




I agree! It's a very nice shade of blue. definitely better looking in person


----------



## goldfish19

0607pj said:


> Hi!!! This is my first post >.< I'm new here and all of your le pliage cuirs are stunning  but I have a question, is the small version of the le pliage cuir discontinued? I was really hoping to get one for my birthday, and I feel that the medium size is too much for me  could anyone share what they know about this? Thanks!




The LP cuirs still come in small. I have medium and sometimes I feel like it looks big on me but I like the way it slouches when it's sitting by itself. But when carried on the shoulder, it can look big against my frame.


----------



## EGBDF

rx4dsoul said:


> Is this the new blue? If it is, then the photo doesn't do it justice...It is absolutely a beautiful deep stunning royal blue IRL. Congratulations! I think you can get so much use out of it.
> 
> Yes, the cuirs get softer with use ( 2 weeks straight and they melt like butter)



Yes, it's the new blue and the color is definitely better IRL!

I was browsing LC's website yesterday and noticed that the LP's have a similar (on my screen anyways) color called indigo. A bit confusing because they don't call the cuir indigo, and last year they had cuirs in Indigo that are much darker.

In any case, any shade of blueit's all good to me!!


----------



## 0607pj

goldfish19 said:


> The LP cuirs still come in small. I have medium and sometimes I feel like it looks big on me but I like the way it slouches when it's sitting by itself. But when carried on the shoulder, it can look big against my frame.



hi! Thank you for sharing what you know! and also the other one who also shared what she knew sorry I don't know how to multiquote >.< i'm trying to get used to forum things ^-^ but in the website the small size isn't being offered anymore and other online shops like saks nordstrom bloomingdales etc it's like the small size is already disappearing... is this only for online and in store they actually still offer it? I'm really worried... I've been wanting to get this bag since last year...


----------



## EGBDF

0607pj said:


> hi! Thank you for sharing what you know! and also the other one who also shared what she knew sorry I don't know how to multiquote >.< i'm trying to get used to forum things ^-^ but in the website the small size isn't being offered anymore and other online shops like saks nordstrom bloomingdales etc it's like the small size is already disappearing... is this only for online and in store they actually still offer it? I'm really worried... I've been wanting to get this bag since last year...



Welcome to the forum.
I don't know which website you are looking at, but I still see the small on the US site.
http://us.longchamp.com/handbags/le-pliage-cuir/handbag-1512737?sku=26781


----------



## goldfish19

0607pj said:


> hi! Thank you for sharing what you know! and also the other one who also shared what she knew sorry I don't know how to multiquote >.< i'm trying to get used to forum things ^-^ but in the website the small size isn't being offered anymore and other online shops like saks nordstrom bloomingdales etc it's like the small size is already disappearing... is this only for online and in store they actually still offer it? I'm really worried... I've been wanting to get this bag since last year...




Did you mean the smallest crossbody? The small sling?


----------



## navo66

Hi 

Just received my red ( cherry ) small cuir , the colour is lovely ( thanks goldfish19 ) for describing it well ,  I will try to take some irl pictures tomorrow in daylight


----------



## navo66

A question for EGBDF 

would you call the blue cuir a cobalt blue ? I am really loving the colour in pictures


----------



## EGBDF

navo66 said:


> A question for EGBDF
> 
> would you call the blue cuir a cobalt blue ? I am really loving the colour in pictures



I think when the light hits it, it looks like cobalt, otherwise more of a blue.kind of like the bilberry looks so dark until the light shines on it and then it looks more purple. I'm not great at photography--
Here's a pic when the sun popped out-


----------



## navo66

Love the colour !!!!!!! this will be my next !!!!!!! thanks


----------



## navo66

One more question ! does the leather have a bit of  shine or it is more of a matt finish


----------



## EGBDF

navo66 said:


> One more question ! does the leather have a bit of  shine or it is more of a matt finish



Maybe someone else can give you a better answer for that question.
I think they all look more matte until the light hits them and then they have a sheen.
I have read posts that say some colors look more matte so maybe I just can't tell the difference.


----------



## navo66

Thanks ! I love the colour !


----------



## goldfish19

navo66 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Just received my red ( cherry ) small cuir , the colour is lovely ( thanks goldfish19 ) for describing it well ,  I will try to take some irl pictures tomorrow in daylight




Can't wait for the photos of the red in action  

I saw all the spring colors back in December  and I vowed to remember the texture of each and every color. Yellow, pink and green- matte and less smooth, but soft nonetheless. Red was shinier and smoother. Blue, I believe, was the same as the red. Will try to visit the store soon and will let you know!


----------



## SofiaC

EGBDF said:


> I think when the light hits it, it looks like cobalt, otherwise more of a blue.kind of like the bilberry looks so dark until the light shines on it and then it looks more purple. I'm not great at photography--
> Here's a pic when the sun popped out-


My heart goes boom boody-boom boody-boom to d blue and cherry red Cuir. Can't wait to see them in action.


----------



## cheidel

goldfish19 said:


> Can't wait for the photos of the red in action
> 
> I saw all the spring colors back in December  and I vowed to remember the texture of each and every color. Yellow, pink and green- matte and less smooth, but soft nonetheless. Red was shinier and smoother. Blue, I believe, was the same as the red. Will try to visit the store soon and will let you know!


I was on Nordies site earlier, and I noticed they have the Cuir in 2 shades of Red.  One is Cherry and one is Red.  The Red looks somewhat darker than the Cherry.  Wish I could see IRL.  If you see both colors in the store, let me know what you think.  Thanks!


----------



## goldfish19

cheidel said:


> I was on Nordies site earlier, and I noticed they have the Cuir in 2 shades of Red.  One is Cherry and one is Red.  The Red looks somewhat darker than the Cherry.  Wish I could see IRL.  If you see both colors in the store, let me know what you think.  Thanks!




The cherry is the new red for spring 2015. The other red is the rouge red, that is available yearly (and I saw in both matte/textured and smooth/shiny leathers). It's a deep shade of red but not as dark as burgundy or maroon. Missing the bordeaux of 2012. That is dark. 

My top choice for this season is red. If the pink was smoother/shinier, I'd probably be choosing between pink and red.


----------



## cheidel

goldfish19 said:


> The cherry is the new red for spring 2015. The other red is the rouge red, that is available yearly (and I saw in both matte/textured and smooth/shiny leathers). It's a deep shade of red but not as dark as burgundy or maroon. Missing the bordeaux of 2012. That is dark.
> 
> My top choice for this season is red. If the pink was smoother/shinier, I'd probably be choosing between pink and red.


Thanks very much for the info.  The Rouge Red/ Red is on my wish list!!!


----------



## navo66

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?u...74132893&rm=14c148fe52a717ba&zw&sz=w1413-h576

the colour is a true red , I am trying to post an image


----------



## sarahcrble

Id love to have the blue one!!! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## sarahcrble

I suppose it's real leather


----------



## cheidel

sarahcrble said:


> I suppose it's real leather


Not quite sure I understand your statement.  If you purchase the LC Cuir from an authorized LC retailer, LC online or LC boutique, of course it's real leather.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Does the iPhone 6 plus fit in the smallest cuir?


----------



## EmileLove

I would love it if Longchamp came out with a Tiffany blue version of this style at some point. One can dream...


----------



## mbaldino

I bought my first LC LP black 1899 LH a month ago and have used it non stop. I am loving how light, easy, and carefree it is. I am coming from wearing FUSSY designer bags over the last 10 years.  Longchamp is a dream come true so far.

I spoke with a rep at Longchamp for 20 minutes yesterday about the cuir line. She guided me around the sizing and care of the bag.  She also mentioned that she has been carrying her black med cuir exclusively for 2 years. I drilled her with all kinds of questions regarding wearability, wear and tear, rain, scratches, etc.  her bag has been through rain and other elements without damage, and there aren't any scratches or corner wear. She said it looks better with age. I would love to see a picture of her bag 

I just now purchased online the medium cherry red cuir and a LP SSH in gunmetal. I am so excited to see them irl.


----------



## navo66

Would love to know what tips she gave you about taking care of the leather cuir bags I recently got the cherry in small , it is a lovely colour , and the strap is longer than previous seasons . I also ordered the blue eventually ! can't wait to see it in person 

Enjoy your new bag !


----------



## amimomu

Hope you enjoy your new bag when it comes 

Please share the tips she gave for the bags..would love to know more on how to prevent corner wears


----------



## mbaldino

The rep said she doesn't baby it but also doesn't toss it around on the floor. 

Is everyone else having trouble with corner wear?

I also just ordered the smaller cherry cuir. I'm not sure which size will best suit me.


----------



## EGBDF

mbaldino said:


> The rep said she doesn't baby it but also doesn't toss it around on the floor.
> 
> Is everyone else having trouble with corner wear?
> 
> I also just ordered the smaller cherry cuir. I'm not sure which size will best suit me.



Only one of mine has corner wear, an older camelI did buy it pre-loved and it came w/the corner wear, so I can't say how it was treated. I've used it a lot and it hasn't gotten any worse. I do put a tiny bit of Blackrock's on the corners jut to add a bit of protection.


----------



## cheidel

mbaldino said:


> I bought my first LC LP black 1899 LH a month ago and have used it non stop. I am loving how light, easy, and carefree it is. I am coming from wearing FUSSY designer bags over the last 10 years.  Longchamp is a dream come true so far.
> 
> I spoke with a rep at Longchamp for 20 minutes yesterday about the cuir line. She guided me around the sizing and care of the bag.  She also mentioned that she has been carrying her black med cuir exclusively for 2 years. I drilled her with all kinds of questions regarding wearability, wear and tear, rain, scratches, etc.  her bag has been through rain and other elements without damage, and there aren't any scratches or corner wear. She said it looks better with age. I would love to see a picture of her bag
> 
> I just now purchased online the medium cherry red cuir and a LP SSH in gunmetal. I am so excited to see them irl.




Congrats on your new purchases, please post pics when they arrive!  I have the LLH and medium SH in gunmetal.....love the color,  and such a GREAT neutral...enjoy!!!


----------



## rutabaga

I'm wondering if the quality of the leather used on the LP cuirs has changed over the years? I went to Bloomingdales and Nordstrom today and the leather felt so plastic-y! They were made in China, and the Veau Foulonne was made in Mauritius. The SA told me that all the leather comes from France but the labor gets outsourced. I seem to remember the leather being more smooshy when they first came out in stores?


----------



## pbnjam

So yesterday I was at Bloomies contemplating whether I should get my first LP cuir and what size and color to get. I decided on Cherry because it had more of a pop. Then I noticed that the medium is made in China vs the small was made in Tunisia. I think either size would have been okay for me since both look like they can fit an ipad air. But I also noticed that the leather on the flaps felt very stiff on both small and med sizes, more than the leather on my LP neo. I finally presaled the small one but then found out that it's the last one at the store.  So I guess I'm on the fence. Just not sure if LP cuir is really worth the price esp since I really like my Neo.


----------



## mbaldino

I think the leather trim is cowhide which is why you found it stiffer. 

I ordered the cherry in both small and medium. They are scheduled to arrive today. I'll do a review with pictures once I get them.


----------



## pbnjam

mbaldino said:


> I think the leather trim is cowhide which is why you found it stiffer.
> 
> I ordered the cherry in both small and medium. They are scheduled to arrive today. I'll do a review with pictures once I get them.


Nice! Looking forward to your review.


----------



## mbaldino

So, I got both bags today. I'm in love with the smaller size. I'm 5'9 and think it works great. 

I will upload pics tomorrow showing both sizes.   

I'm so glad I ordered both to try out. The medium is just too big for me.


----------



## Mariapia

i*bella said:


> I'm wondering if the quality of the leather used on the LP cuirs has changed over the years? I went to Bloomingdales and Nordstrom today and the leather felt so plastic-y! They were made in China, and the Veau Foulonne was made in Mauritius. The SA told me that all the leather comes from France but the labor gets outsourced. I seem to remember the leather being more smooshy when they first came out in stores?




The owner of the local boutique told me the leather has changed.... and is better quality now...


----------



## hitt

I stopped by Bloomingdales yesterday and I held the small Red LPC. For some reason, it seemed like the strap for the small is much shorter than the strap of the small a few seasons ago. It certainly is shorter than the strap for my medium red I purchased last year at Nordstrom. 

I know they change strap lengths so if that is a concern for others, I would recommend stopping by your local store to try their lengths out!


----------



## EGBDF

hitt said:


> I stopped by Bloomingdales yesterday and I held the small Red LPC. For some reason, it seemed like the strap for the small is much shorter than the strap of the small a few seasons ago. It certainly is shorter than the strap for my medium red I purchased last year at Nordstrom.
> 
> I know they change strap lengths so if that is a concern for others, I would recommend stopping by your local store to try their lengths out!



Yeah, I have various strap lengths from different seasonsand I wonder when they do change the length, if you order a classic color online from some websites the  would you even know if you're getting a newer one or older?

Wish they would just make them longer and adjustable.


----------



## hitt

EGBDF said:


> Yeah, I have various strap lengths from different seasonsand I wonder when they do change the length, if you order a classic color online from some websites the  would you even know if you're getting a newer one or older?
> 
> Wish they would just make them longer and adjustable.



Exactly. I remember when I ordered the Mocha/Moka on Bluefly and they said the drop strap was XXinches and when it arrived, it was NOT that length. (I emailed them and they were able to remedy it by crediting me a percentage of payment.)

I actually liked the length of the red small LPC because of my height(4'11") but it would be hard to wear as a crossbody for other people(though I know most wear it as a shoulder bag).


----------



## mbaldino

Okay, so I feel a little bit silly posting these, but I know they're very helpful. I wish I had these pictures before I ordered my bags. So glad I got both sizes. Originally I ordered the medium size because the sales associate said that would better fit my frame. The next day I decided to buy the small as well. So glad that I did.

For reference I am 5'9 

The first photos are of the medium size.


----------



## mbaldino

Here is the smaller bag


----------



## mbaldino

The straps are exactly the same length on both bags. Here I'm wearing both of them 





So, I decided on the smaller bag. Even though I am tall I feel this bag suits me perfectly. I don't plan on carrying it cross body that often. I want a cute little handheld duffel bag. The larger one would only make me carry a lot of more stuff that I don't need to carry. Plus, I didn't like the way it looked that big and saggy.

I hope this helps anyone that is on the fence. 

Also, the leather smells heavenly. It is soft and squishy and I can't wait for it to gain in beauty over time.


----------



## EGBDF

Mbaldino--wow, it looks wonderful. Enjoy!


----------



## pbnjam

mbaldino said:


> The straps are exactly the same length on both bags. Here I'm wearing both of them
> 
> View attachment 2936876
> 
> 
> 
> So, I decided on the smaller bag. Even though I am tall I feel this bag suits me perfectly. I don't plan on carrying it cross body that often. I want a cute little handheld duffel bag. The larger one would only make me carry a lot of more stuff that I don't need to carry. Plus, I didn't like the way it looked that big and saggy.
> 
> I hope this helps anyone that is on the fence.
> 
> Also, the leather smells heavenly. It is soft and squishy and I can't wait for it to gain in beauty over time.


The cherry looks great on you. It's a gorgeous red. I'm excited to pick this up soon. I think the small one is a good size for me too.


----------



## catsinthebag

mbaldino said:


> The straps are exactly the same length on both bags. Here I'm wearing both of them
> 
> View attachment 2936876
> 
> 
> 
> So, I decided on the smaller bag. Even though I am tall I feel this bag suits me perfectly. I don't plan on carrying it cross body that often. I want a cute little handheld duffel bag. The larger one would only make me carry a lot of more stuff that I don't need to carry. Plus, I didn't like the way it looked that big and saggy.
> 
> I hope this helps anyone that is on the fence.
> 
> Also, the leather smells heavenly. It is soft and squishy and I can't wait for it to gain in beauty over time.



Thanks so much for the comparison shots -- this is really helpful! Both sizes look good on you, I think, but you can really see the difference in the pic where you're wearing both bags, What a difference! I can see why you went with the small. The red looks great on you, BTW.


----------



## goldfish19

mbaldino said:


> The straps are exactly the same length on both bags. Here I'm wearing both of them
> 
> View attachment 2936876
> 
> 
> 
> So, I decided on the smaller bag. Even though I am tall I feel this bag suits me perfectly. I don't plan on carrying it cross body that often. I want a cute little handheld duffel bag. The larger one would only make me carry a lot of more stuff that I don't need to carry. Plus, I didn't like the way it looked that big and saggy.
> 
> I hope this helps anyone that is on the fence.
> 
> Also, the leather smells heavenly. It is soft and squishy and I can't wait for it to gain in beauty over time.




The medium looks okay when hand carried but looks huge when worn crossbody. The small looks great across the body. Congrats on the cherry red! It looks great!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mbaldino said:


> So, I decided on the smaller bag. Even though I am tall I feel this bag suits me perfectly. I don't plan on carrying it cross body that often.



I am as tall as you and found that the crossbody strap was a little too short for me. I love both bags on you but agree that the small suited you perfectly. Great choice of color, so cheery.


----------



## navo66

Bag twins ! Love the pictures ,the small looks perfect on you ! 

cherry is a gorgeous red !


----------



## mbaldino

Thanks everyone


----------



## hitt

I am so frustrated with myself. I hesitated on Bloomie's F&F sale. I was thinking of grabbing the Bilberry for a family member but I never got to asking if they would be interested in getting it. Just as I am about to ask them, I noticed they were totally sold out of Bilberry! RAWR!


----------



## EGBDF

hitt said:


> I am so frustrated with myself. I hesitated on Bloomie's F&F sale. I was thinking of grabbing the Bilberry for a family member but I never got to asking if they would be interested in getting it. Just as I am about to ask them, I noticed they were totally sold out of Bilberry! RAWR!



That's too bad! Maybe you can get them one in the next Sandspoint sale?


----------



## lee_dya

Hi, anyone have le pliage cuir in bubble colour? I saw it online on bloomingdales, so sweet the colour!


----------



## lee_dya

yoogiyoogi1976 said:


> What is bubble color?


Its like pink colour,  sold out now, LOL!


----------



## big bad mama

Nordstrom is price matching a lot of LC items.


----------



## navo66

Yes I got the cuir wallet in black


----------



## pbnjam

big bad mama said:


> Nordstrom is price matching a lot of LC items.


O yay thanks for the info. Nordstrom has the small lp neo that I wanted.


----------



## cienxin

souvenier from Korea.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

big bad mama said:


> Nordstrom is price matching a lot of LC items.



Thanks for posting this! I just got the cuir med in the blue (already have the cuir small in red coming from Bloomies! ).

 I also bought the small neo in beige from Nordies with the price match...


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cienxin said:


> View attachment 2939513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> souvenier from Korea.



So pretty! Is that the Clementine color?


----------



## goldfish19

cienxin said:


> View attachment 2939513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> souvenier from Korea.




Looks like poppy?


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks for posting this! I just got the cuir med in the blue (already have the cuir small in red coming from Bloomies! ).
> 
> I also bought the small neo in beige from Nordies with the price match...


Congrats! Lol your font got so tiny! Can't wait to see your goodies. I got an small LP neo in clementine from Nordstrom.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Congrats! Lol your font got so tiny! Can't wait to see your goodies. I got an small LP neo in clementine from Nordstrom.



My font got small because I was whispering that....


The Clementine is a great color...looks like a bunch of us will be posting new bags, soon!


----------



## TNgypsy

mbaldino said:


> Okay, so I feel a little bit silly posting these, but I know they're very helpful. I wish I had these pictures before I ordered my bags. So glad I got both sizes. Originally I ordered the medium size because the sales associate said that would better fit my frame. The next day I decided to buy the small as well. So glad that I did.
> 
> For reference I am 5'9
> 
> The first photos are of the medium size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2936863
> View attachment 2936864
> View attachment 2936865
> View attachment 2936866
> View attachment 2936867




Don't feel silly. This is a big help. Thanks!


----------



## Honeylicious

mbaldino said:


> Here is the smaller bag
> View attachment 2936869
> View attachment 2936870
> View attachment 2936871
> View attachment 2936872
> View attachment 2936873
> View attachment 2936874


Thank you for the pics~ I'm planning to get a medium Amethyst but not sure if it's too big.  But the small looks quite small to me.  I'm only 5'3"..
I think medium size would be a great travel bag


----------



## cienxin

Glitter_pixie said:


> So pretty! Is that the Clementine color?




It's orange color.


----------



## cienxin

goldfish19 said:


> Looks like poppy?




It's LP Cuir medium in orange.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks for posting this! I just got the cuir med in the blue (already have the cuir small in red coming from Bloomies! ).
> 
> I also bought the small neo in beige from Nordies with the price match...




Great, please let me know how you like the size of the medium blue Cuir.  Is it large inside?  I am trying to decide between the large and medium Cuir in red or black.  Thanks!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Great, please let me know how you like the size of the medium blue Cuir.  Is it large inside?  I am trying to decide between the large and medium Cuir in red or black.  Thanks!



Oh, sorry! I should have said I had just ordered it, so I can't tell you what I think of it yet. I have the small (just arrived yesterday) and it's pretty roomy. I'll try to take a photo later of what it can hold.

Can't wait to compare it to the medium.


----------



## goldfish19

So I just came from a department store that sells &#65039;longchamp. It's fortunate that this store carries even old colors for the le pliage cuir, so I can see the differences in the leather. I must say, &#65039;longchamp uses different types even in the same exact color. I could have sworn the cherry red was softer and smoother in the &#65039;longchamp Hong Kong stand alone store. In this department store, the red is still soft but not as soft as the first year (2012). They had all three reds (excluding marroon-bordeaux 2012): rouge, vermillon and cherry. 

If you've bought your cuirs and have a preference, you should go to the store and pick out what you want from stocks.


----------



## navo66

Just got my blue cuir in small , it is beautiful !


----------



## Honeylicious

I got my first LC bag this week~  a Le Pliage Cuir in vermillion 
I never thought I'd want to buy a LC,  I never liked their nylon range.  Then I started noticing their leather bags and when I saw their 2014 Amethyst color, I wanted to get one.  I didn't get it earlier because I just didn't think I'd like it, I bought a Bal and a MJ instead.   But I couldn't get it off my head, so finally I found one online and ordered it.   However the seller said it had some defect on the zip and convinced me to take the red one instead.  I was a bit hesitant but I thought I'd give this style a try (if I don't' like it, I can return it in 14 days)
So here it is, it's a true bright red.  I got the medium size, it fits A4 documents perfectly~  I love how light it is~  It's almost nothing!   I like how it drapes too.  I didn't think a simple style like this can actually be quite flattering.


----------



## EGBDF

Honeylicious said:


> I got my first LC bag this week~  a Le Pliage Cuir in vermillion
> I never thought I'd want to buy a LC,  I never liked their nylon range.  Then I started noticing their leather bags and when I saw their 2014 Amethyst color, I wanted to get one.  I didn't get it earlier because I just didn't think I'd like it, I bought a Bal and a MJ instead.   But I couldn't get it off my head, so finally I found one online and ordered it.   However the seller said it had some defect on the zip and convinced me to take the red one instead.  I was a bit hesitant but I thought I'd give this style a try (if I don't' like it, I can return it in 14 days)
> So here it is, it's a true bright red.  I got the medium size, it fits A4 documents perfectly~  I love how light it is~  It's almost nothing!   I like how it drapes too.  I didn't think a simple style like this can actually be quite flattering.



Nice, vermilion is a gorgeous color.


----------



## goldfish19

Honeylicious said:


> I got my first LC bag this week~  a Le Pliage Cuir in vermillion
> I never thought I'd want to buy a LC,  I never liked their nylon range.  Then I started noticing their leather bags and when I saw their 2014 Amethyst color, I wanted to get one.  I didn't get it earlier because I just didn't think I'd like it, I bought a Bal and a MJ instead.   But I couldn't get it off my head, so finally I found one online and ordered it.   However the seller said it had some defect on the zip and convinced me to take the red one instead.  I was a bit hesitant but I thought I'd give this style a try (if I don't' like it, I can return it in 14 days)
> So here it is, it's a true bright red.  I got the medium size, it fits A4 documents perfectly~  I love how light it is~  It's almost nothing!   I like how it drapes too.  I didn't think a simple style like this can actually be quite flattering.




You will love it. It's a great light bag that's made of leather


----------



## SmokieDragon

I would like to get a Cuir some day but am wondering, since I live in Malaysia, with high humidity, can the Cuir be folded up without the leather sticking together? I've had experience with Kate Spade bags where the leather was sewn over the magnetic close and the flap stuck together to the body of the bag! 

Well still thinking of getting a Cuir towards the end of the year for my birthday. Since I have 2 Neos, thinking of getting a Medium too - then I can use back the same bag organisers and base shaper haha


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Great, please let me know how you like the size of the medium blue Cuir.  Is it large inside?  I am trying to decide between the large and medium Cuir in red or black.  Thanks!



*cheidel* I ended up having the chance to try on the medium size at Bloomies and found it too big for me. The small size is spacious enough for me (I'm 5 foot tall for reference). 

I would ask yourself how do you plan to use the LP Cuir? For everyday or for travel? If you like a larger bag, I'd say the medium would be good as an everyday while the large would be good for travel.


----------



## cheidel

Honeylicious said:


> I got my first LC bag this week~  a Le Pliage Cuir in vermillion
> I never thought I'd want to buy a LC,  I never liked their nylon range.  Then I started noticing their leather bags and when I saw their 2014 Amethyst color, I wanted to get one.  I didn't get it earlier because I just didn't think I'd like it, I bought a Bal and a MJ instead.   But I couldn't get it off my head, so finally I found one online and ordered it.   However the seller said it had some defect on the zip and convinced me to take the red one instead.  I was a bit hesitant but I thought I'd give this style a try (if I don't' like it, I can return it in 14 days)
> So here it is, it's a true bright red.  I got the medium size, it fits A4 documents perfectly~  I love how light it is~  It's almost nothing!   I like how it drapes too.  I didn't think a simple style like this can actually be quite flattering.


Congrats, lovely color!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> *cheidel* I ended up having the chance to try on the medium size at Bloomies and found it too big for me. The small size is spacious enough for me (I'm 5 foot tall for reference).
> 
> I would ask yourself how do you plan to use the LP Cuir? For everyday or for travel? If you like a larger bag, I'd say the medium would be good as an everyday while the large would be good for travel.


Thanks for the info, that helps a lot.  I am 5'5" for reference and I like big bags, but plan to use it as an everyday bag, so the medium would probably work for me.  Now to decide on the color.....


----------



## Honeylicious

SmokieDragon said:


> I would like to get a Cuir some day but am wondering, since I live in Malaysia, with high humidity, can the Cuir be folded up without the leather sticking together? I've had experience with Kate Spade bags where the leather was sewn over the magnetic close and the flap stuck together to the body of the bag!
> 
> Well still thinking of getting a Cuir towards the end of the year for my birthday. Since I have 2 Neos, thinking of getting a Medium too - then I can use back the same bag organisers and base shaper haha


Hi, SmokieDragon, I'm in Malaysia too 
I really can't imagine the leather sticking together, I think that will only happen to PVC/PU?  I have Balenciaga, MJ and Kate Spade and none of them have such problem.
You should definitely get the LP Cuir~ it's so super light~ I love it so much!


----------



## Honeylicious

cheidel said:


> Thanks for the info, that helps a lot.  I am 5'5" for reference and I like big bags, but plan to use it as an everyday bag, so the medium would probably work for me.  Now to decide on the color.....


Thanks~
I'm only 5'3" and I think the medium size is perfect as an everyday bag.  It's not too big since the corners slouch.  I'm surprise at how well it holds my tablet, phone, long wallet, makeup purse, sometimes a small umbrella, a small bottle of water and other stuff like kleenex, lotion, hairbrush etc.  
I think with its minimal and plain style, you should definitely get a pop color.


----------



## Honeylicious

goldfish19 said:


> You will love it. It's a great light bag that's made of leather


I love it~  It's so light it feels like nothing~ Now my Balenciaga are consider heavy ...


----------



## rx4dsoul

Honeylicious said:


> Thanks~
> I'm only 5'3" and I think the medium size is perfect as an everyday bag.  It's not too big since the corners slouch.  I'm surprise at how well it holds my tablet, phone, long wallet, makeup purse, sometimes a small umbrella, a small bottle of water and other stuff like kleenex, lotion, hairbrush etc.
> I think with its minimal and plain style, you should definitely get a pop color.



I was a bit delighted to see you at the Authentication thread, and here too...and was wondering what made you decide to cross over from Balenciaga. I know a lot of people who made the transition the other way.

And I do hope you post gorgeous mod shots like you did over at the Bal thread. Welcome to Longchamp!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Honeylicious said:


> Hi, SmokieDragon, I'm in Malaysia too
> I really can't imagine the leather sticking together, I think that will only happen to PVC/PU?  I have Balenciaga, MJ and Kate Spade and none of them have such problem.
> You should definitely get the LP Cuir~ it's so super light~ I love it so much!



Hi, Honeylicious!! Nice to meet you!  

I think the leather stuck together cos the magnetic close which was covered in leather forced the leather so close to the opposite side of the magnet covered in leather that it stuck - it was also rainy season then and the magnet on my Carson bag is very strong. Now I just fold the flap into the bag to eliminate the problem.

Anyway, back to the Cuir... I tried the small blue one in the store today and I feel it's too small. I'm 5'1" so using the small means not having to alter the strap. They've increased prices in the store by 6% due to GST but they told me that they are giving 10% off storewide which makes the bag cheaper than before. AND the small blue is made in France!!!

But my heart is with the medium blue... Which is not made in France. Have to alter the strap too. Another thing is I have a blue Kate Spade nearly the same colour (http://cdnd.lystit.com/photos/3639-...1-16515596-0-459610682-normal_large_flex.jpeg). But I hear your point about getting a pop of colour... Decisions, decisions!


----------



## dreva

goldfish19 said:


> So I just came from a department store that sells &#65039;longchamp. It's fortunate that this store carries even old colors for the le pliage cuir, so I can see the differences in the leather. I must say, &#65039;longchamp uses different types even in the same exact color. I could have sworn the cherry red was softer and smoother in the &#65039;longchamp Hong Kong stand alone store. In this department store, the red is still soft but not as soft as the first year (2012). They had all three reds (excluding marroon-bordeaux 2012): rouge, vermillon and cherry.
> 
> If you've bought your cuirs and have a preference, you should go to the store and pick out what you want from stocks.



I am loving the bordeaux! Would you mind telling me where is the store you visited? And how much is the all the reds there? Is it going to be different for the last season red?
Thanks goldfish


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Honeylicious said:


> I love it~  It's so light it feels like nothing~ Now my Balenciaga are consider heavy ...



That's funny! It's the "danger" though of LC...luxury AND lightness!


----------



## Honeylicious

SmokieDragon said:


> Hi, Honeylicious!! Nice to meet you!
> 
> I think the leather stuck together cos the magnetic close which was covered in leather forced the leather so close to the opposite side of the magnet covered in leather that it stuck - it was also rainy season then and the magnet on my Carson bag is very strong. Now I just fold the flap into the bag to eliminate the problem.
> 
> Anyway, back to the Cuir... I tried the small blue one in the store today and I feel it's too small. I'm 5'1" so using the small means not having to alter the strap. They've increased prices in the store by 6% due to GST but they told me that they are giving 10% off storewide which makes the bag cheaper than before. AND the small blue is made in France!!!
> 
> But my heart is with the medium blue... Which is not made in France. Have to alter the strap too. Another thing is I have a blue Kate Spade nearly the same colour (http://cdnd.lystit.com/photos/3639-...1-16515596-0-459610682-normal_large_flex.jpeg). But I hear your point about getting a pop of colour... Decisions, decisions!


Hi~ ouh i had to google for the Carson style, it looks like a slimmer version of Minka.  I'm surprised that you said the magnetic on your carson is strong because the one on my minka is definitely not.  Ok back to LC.  
I like the blue too~ i think it's nice.  I have dark blue and medium blue bags.  I have a violet Minka too, hence when i got this rec LC (wasn't my first choice) i decided to keep it.  Well... tell me about it, mine is made in China .........................................  but no one will see the tag except yourself. More like getting over it psychologically.  I'll vote for the medium! I'm 5'3" and its bit long when I wear it as a shoulder bag, i think the length is perfect when i wear it crossbody.  Well, let me know what you choose.  Good luck with the sale


----------



## Honeylicious

[E=rx4dsoul;28335614]I was a bit delighted to see you at the Authentication thread, and here too...and was wondering what made you decide to cross over I know a lot of people who made the transition the other way.

And I do hope you post gorgeous mod shots like you did over at the Bal thread. Welcome to Longchamp![/QUOTE]

LOL~ I still have my Bals, can't live without them.  Ya, i haven't  been up there as much, you know what this forum does to the bank account.  My Bals are a couple of years old now and showing signs of used so I need alternative.  Resale value and market are bad for Bal so not planning to change or add any Bal in the near future.  The last one I bought was black a RH Town.  Seriously I had never thought I'd get a LC too.. what's so flattering about that folding and button bag?!  (when I have buckles, lol)
When the first time I laid my hands on one in the boutique, I was amazed at how soft and light the leather was.  And I really wanted the amethyst; it has always been my pet peeve that I didn't get a blue lavende!  So I thought a purple lamb skin LC should made up for it, LOL, who am I kidding.
I'd definitely post some mod pic as soon as I have the chance~ stay tune for it!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Honeylicious said:


> Hi~ ouh i had to google for the Carson style, it looks like a slimmer version of Minka.  I'm surprised that you said the magnetic on your carson is strong because the one on my minka is definitely not.  Ok back to LC.
> I like the blue too~ i think it's nice.  I have dark blue and medium blue bags.  I have a violet Minka too, hence when i got this rec LC (wasn't my first choice) i decided to keep it.  Well... tell me about it, mine is made in China .........................................  but no one will see the tag except yourself. More like getting over it psychologically.  I'll vote for the medium! I'm 5'3" and its bit long when I wear it as a shoulder bag, i think the length is perfect when i wear it crossbody.  Well, let me know what you choose.  Good luck with the sale



I have a Little Minka too and that magnet is tiny and weak. The Carson magnet is bigger and stronger even though the bag is smaller - maybe KS thought since the bag is not as deep as the Little Minka, better to have a stronger magnet to prevent things from falling out...? Haha

I actually dreamed of the blue Cuir last night and I woke up realising that it's better to get the medium since it's lightweight. So even if the bag isn't full, you don't really feel the extra weight being carried around anyway and the bag is slouchy and doesn't look big. Then when the bag is full, it still won't be as heavy as other bags with the same capacity.

Still thinking about it though but if I do get it, it will be a medium


----------



## goldfish19

i*bella said:


> I'm wondering if the quality of the leather used on the LP cuirs has changed over the years? I went to Bloomingdales and Nordstrom today and the leather felt so plastic-y! They were made in China, and the Veau Foulonne was made in Mauritius. The SA told me that all the leather comes from France but the labor gets outsourced. I seem to remember the leather being more smooshy when they first came out in stores?



I agree that the first cuirs were softer and smoother, hence the corners wear easily. I think Longchamp addressed this issue. The leather seems a bit more matte (maybe to resist scratches) and a little stiffer (to resist wear and tear). I don't mind the new leather as they still are quite slouchy, but I'm glad I have both textures in my collection.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Honeylicious said:


> Hi~ ouh i had to google for the Carson style, it looks like a slimmer version of Minka.  I'm surprised that you said the magnetic on your carson is strong because the one on my minka is definitely not.  Ok back to LC.
> I like the blue too~ i think it's nice.  I have dark blue and medium blue bags.  I have a violet Minka too, hence when i got this rec LC (wasn't my first choice) i decided to keep it.  Well... tell me about it, mine is made in China .........................................  but no one will see the tag except yourself. More like getting over it psychologically.  I'll vote for the medium! I'm 5'3" and its bit long when I wear it as a shoulder bag, i think the length is perfect when i wear it crossbody.  Well, let me know what you choose.  Good luck with the sale



In the end, I couldn't resist the sale and got a Medium Blue Cuir. An  interesting thing happened at the shop. The first blue I was shown was  made in Tunisia and the strap length was all right for my 5'1" frame -  basically I could get away with not altering it. However, the strap had a  slight indent and was a bit bent, so the SA got me another blue medium.  The strap for this one was longer and would need alteration and it was  made in Romania!! So the strap length also depends on the country! In  the end, swapped the bent strap with another one from Tunisia


----------



## Honeylicious

SmokieDragon said:


> In the end, I couldn't resist the sale and got a Medium Blue Cuir. An  interesting thing happened at the shop. The first blue I was shown was  made in Tunisia and the strap length was all right for my 5'1" frame -  basically I could get away with not altering it. However, the strap had a  slight indent and was a bit bent, so the SA got me another blue medium.  The strap for this one was longer and would need alteration and it was  made in Romania!! So the strap length also depends on the country! In  the end, swapped the bent strap with another one from Tunisia


LOL~ Interesting fact to know
YAY~ hope to see you reveal soon~


----------



## goldfish19

Now am wondering... Do you store your LP cuirs folded, flat or stuffed?


----------



## EGBDF

goldfish19 said:


> Now am wondering... Do you store your LP cuirs folded, flat or stuffed?



I store mine lying flat, not folded.


----------



## bakeacookie

Hello all!

I'm trying to find a travel bag (personal item, to go with my rolling suitcase) that can be also used during my trip as a day bag and work bag (must fit a 13" MacBook Pro). 

Would you use the cuir for carrying a laptop? 
Which size would you recommend between the handbag or travel?


----------



## EGBDF

bakeacookie said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I'm trying to find a travel bag (personal item, to go with my rolling suitcase) that can be also used during my trip as a day bag and work bag (must fit a 13" MacBook Pro).
> 
> Would you use the cuir for carrying a laptop?
> Which size would you recommend between the handbag or travel?



I always travel w/ a heavier computer so I use a laptop bag, but the 13" MBP is pretty lightit's slightly too big for the small so I think the medium would work fine.


----------



## halfsquare

EGBDF said:


> I always travel w/ a heavier computer so I use a laptop bag, but the 13" MBP is pretty lightit's slightly too big for the small so I think the medium would work fine.



My 13" air just barely fits in a medium neo (with case on) but the medium cuir is a little larger so it should work.

(although personally I think I'm going to switch to a LLH to carry it)


----------



## bakeacookie

Looks like I'll have to try it on with the MBP before I order the custom one I want. 

Thank you for the input!

And what's a LLH? Lol


----------



## halfsquare

bakeacookie said:


> Looks like I'll have to try it on with the MBP before I order the custom one I want.
> 
> Thank you for the input!
> 
> And what's a LLH? Lol


large long handle, like http://us.longchamp.com/pliage/product/27040 or (in neo) http://us.longchamp.com/pliage/product/27054


----------



## bakeacookie

halfsquare said:


> large long handle, like http://us.longchamp.com/pliage/product/27040 or (in neo) http://us.longchamp.com/pliage/product/27054



Thanks!


----------



## EGBDF

bakeacookie said:


> Looks like I'll have to try it on with the MBP before I order the custom one I want.
> 
> Thank you for the input!
> 
> And what's a LLH? Lol



Here are some quick pics w/the medium.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Honeylicious said:


> LOL~ Interesting fact to know
> YAY~ hope to see you reveal soon~



Ok, here is my Medium Blue Cuir, made in Tunisia. I'm 5'1" and I don't have to alter the strap. The other blue cuir that I tried was made in Romania and the strap was longer and would have required alteration.

I have bag organisers and a base shaper inside. I think I've fallen head over heels in love with this bag. The blue really is beautiful


----------



## goldfish19

SmokieDragon said:


> Ok, here is my Medium Blue Cuir, made in Tunisia. I'm 5'1" and I don't have to alter the strap. The other blue cuir that I tried was made in Romania and the strap was longer and would have required alteration.
> 
> I have bag organisers and a base shaper inside. I think I've fallen head over heels in love with this bag. The blue really is beautiful




From which year is this blue? [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I think I've fallen head over heels in love with this bag. The blue really is beautiful



It looks amazing on you! Gorgeous blue bag!


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> Ok, here is my Medium Blue Cuir, made in Tunisia. I'm 5'1" and I don't have to alter the strap. The other blue cuir that I tried was made in Romania and the strap was longer and would have required alteration.
> 
> I have bag organisers and a base shaper inside. I think I've fallen head over heels in love with this bag. The blue really is beautiful


Navy blue is gorgeous! Looks great on you!


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Ok, here is my Medium Blue Cuir, made in Tunisia. I'm 5'1" and I don't have to alter the strap. The other blue cuir that I tried was made in Romania and the strap was longer and would have required alteration.
> 
> I have bag organisers and a base shaper inside. I think I've fallen head over heels in love with this bag. The blue really is beautiful



It looks great w/your base shaper! Which color blue is it? Hard to tell from pictures sometimes.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

SmokieDragon said:


> Ok, here is my Medium Blue Cuir, made in Tunisia. I'm 5'1" and I don't have to alter the strap. The other blue cuir that I tried was made in Romania and the strap was longer and would have required alteration.
> 
> I have bag organisers and a base shaper inside. I think I've fallen head over heels in love with this bag. The blue really is beautiful



That looks really great  on you. When I tried the med Blue LP Cuir, I thought it looked too big for me. Your slightly taller than me and way thinner it doesn't look big on you at all.


----------



## SmokieDragon

goldfish19 said:


> From which year is this blue? [emoji4]





EGBDF said:


> It looks great w/your base shaper! Which color blue is it? Hard to tell from pictures sometimes.



Thanks so much! I think it's a Spring 2015 colour. Here is the link to it on the UK website of LC: http://uk.longchamp.com/pliage/product/79600




frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks amazing on you! Gorgeous blue bag!





pbnjam said:


> Navy blue is gorgeous! Looks great on you!





Glitter_pixie said:


> That looks really great  on you. When I  tried the med Blue LP Cuir, I thought it looked too big for me. Your  slightly taller than me and way thinner it doesn't look big on you at  all.



Thanks so much for your lovely comments, ladies!


----------



## Honeylicious

SmokieDragon said:


> Ok, here is my Medium Blue Cuir, made in Tunisia. I'm 5'1" and I don't have to alter the strap. The other blue cuir that I tried was made in Romania and the strap was longer and would have required alteration.
> 
> I have bag organisers and a base shaper inside. I think I've fallen head over heels in love with this bag. The blue really is beautiful


Love it!!  It is really beautiful~ love the blue!!  It looks perfect on you too~


----------



## SmokieDragon

Honeylicious said:


> Love it!!  It is really beautiful~ love the blue!!  It looks perfect on you too~



Thanks for the lovely comments! How is your Red Cuir doing?


----------



## Honeylicious

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks for the lovely comments! How is your Red Cuir doing?


Great~ I'm surprise I actually like it a lot.  It's slouchy but I don't have to dig around much for my stuff.  I use it for work, it works better for me than my balenciaga, lol~


----------



## goldfish19

Does anyone have any information on this le
Pliage cuir that was posted on the Instagram page of longchamp? It's not available anywhere. I'm not sure if it's an ad for customized cuirs but I read somewhere it is special Ed.


----------



## mermaid.braid

My LPC family:




Small Vermillion cuir & pouch (S/S 2014)




Cherry crossbody & pouch (S/S 2015)

I love red!  My wardrobe is mostly neutral so these give me that pop of color.  I really like the leather of this line; it's so soft and lightweight.


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> My LPC family:
> 
> View attachment 2978464
> 
> 
> Small Vermillion cuir & pouch (S/S 2014)
> 
> View attachment 2978465
> 
> 
> Cherry crossbody & pouch (S/S 2015)
> 
> I love red!  My wardrobe is mostly neutral so these give me that pop of color.  I really like the leather of this line; it's so soft and lightweight.


Very nice! I have only one small cuir and a pouch so far.  I'm thinking I need a cute lil crossbody too!


----------



## EGBDF

mermaid.braid said:


> My LPC family:
> 
> View attachment 2978464
> 
> 
> Small Vermillion cuir & pouch (S/S 2014)
> 
> View attachment 2978465
> 
> 
> Cherry crossbody & pouch (S/S 2015)
> 
> I love red!  My wardrobe is mostly neutral so these give me that pop of color.  I really like the leather of this line; it's so soft and lightweight.



Gorgeous, love your reds! I agree about the appeal of the leather, and it seems to be fairly strong too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> Small Vermillion cuir & pouch
> Cherry crossbody & pouch (S/S 2015).



What a gorgeous red family! &#128147;&#128147;&#128147;
I have the vermillion mini Cuir and agree with you, the leather is so lightweight and easy to use. Cherry Red looks so lovely and different from Vermillion, I am so tempted to get a Cherry Red Cuir after seeing yours.


----------



## goldfish19

mermaid.braid said:


> My LPC family:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978464
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Vermillion cuir & pouch (S/S 2014)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherry crossbody & pouch (S/S 2015)
> 
> 
> 
> I love red!  My wardrobe is mostly neutral so these give me that pop of color.  I really like the leather of this line; it's so soft and lightweight.




Lovely red collection! The vermillion pouch is bigger than the cherry right? Didn't know there were two sizes!


----------



## mermaid.braid

pbnjam said:


> Very nice! I have only one small cuir and a pouch so far.  I'm thinking I need a cute lil crossbody too!



Thanks!  The crossbody is cute but tiny; it holds just the bare essentials.  Good for nights out or running a quick errand.



EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous, love your reds! I agree about the appeal of the leather, and it seems to be fairly strong too.



Thank you; I find it difficult to resist a red, especially a bright one.  Good point; I'm careful with my bags in general but I don't feel like I have to be overly delicate with the LPCs.



frenziedhandbag said:


> What a gorgeous red family! &#128147;&#128147;&#128147;
> I have the vermillion mini Cuir and agree with you, the leather is so lightweight and easy to use. Cherry Red looks so lovely and different from Vermillion, I am so tempted to get a Cherry Red Cuir after seeing yours.



Thank you!  I think you'd like Cherry Red 



goldfish19 said:


> Lovely red collection! The vermillion pouch is bigger than the cherry right? Didn't know there were two sizes!



Thanks!  Yes, the Vermillion pouch is bigger, but LC doesn't make it anymore.  I wish they would produce both sizes; I'm sure people would like having different options.


----------



## goldfish19

[QUOTE







Thanks!  Yes, the Vermillion pouch is bigger, but LC doesn't make it anymore.  I wish they would produce both sizes; I'm sure people would like having different options.[/QUOTE]

What was the retail price of the big and small in usd pls? Thank you!


----------



## mermaid.braid

goldfish19 said:


> What was the retail price of the big and small in usd pls? Thank you!



I got the big pouch for 75 and the small for 65.  Unfortunately I can't check the details for the big pouch anymore on LC's website but the small is $95.  So I guess the large would've been somewhere over $100.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> Thank you!  I think you'd like Cherry Red



I brought my mum to the boutique today and she fell for the mocha. We were told it's going to be discontinued. She also likes Cherry Red. She intends to choose between the two. She loves the Bilberry too, but it's already fully depleted in ny country.


----------



## seton

mermaid.braid said:


> I got the big pouch for 75 and the small for 65.  Unfortunately I can't check the details for the big pouch anymore on LC's website but the small is $95.  So I guess the large would've been somewhere over $100.




small = US $95
large = $110


----------



## goldfish19

Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mermaid.braid said:


> My LPC family:
> 
> Small Vermillion cuir & pouch (S/S 2014)
> 
> Cherry crossbody & pouch (S/S 2015)
> 
> I love red!  My wardrobe is mostly neutral so these give me that pop of color.  I really like the leather of this line; it's so soft and lightweight.



Very pretty reds! There's just something about red bags.

I have 5 Cuirs and one is Cherry (small crossbody).


----------



## mermaid.braid

Glitter_pixie said:


> Very pretty reds! There's just something about red bags.
> 
> I have 5 Cuirs and one is Cherry (small crossbody).



Thank you! 5 LP Cuirs?!  Wow, which other colors do you have?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mermaid.braid said:


> Thank you! 5 LP Cuirs?!  Wow, which other colors do you have?




I posted a photo of my LP Cuir collection here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28498665


----------



## mermaid.braid

Glitter_pixie said:


> I posted a photo of my LP Cuir collection here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28498665



Great LPC collection


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mermaid.braid said:


> Great LPC collection



Thanks, Mermaid.braid! The feeling is mutual about yours.


----------



## codenbag

i have the small one in red. It's very lightweight, and gives a very casual look. It's definitely the bag that i wear the most.


----------



## dreva

Large poppy


----------



## pbnjam

dreva said:


> View attachment 2991863
> 
> Large poppy


I love poppy, it's such a beautiful summery color. You look great!


----------



## goldfish19

EGBDF said:


> So here are my blues-navy, indigo,blue
> The most recent one feels softer, and the strap is definitely longer, thx Seton!



Hi, going back to your post... is the blue the most recent one from spring 2015?


----------



## EGBDF

goldfish19 said:


> Hi, going back to your post... is the blue the most recent one from spring 2015?



Yes.
I posted a better pic of the color a bit after that, and I've seen some better pics in some of the other threads.


----------



## goldfish19

EGBDF said:


> Yes.
> 
> I posted a better pic of the color a bit after that, and I've seen some better pics in some of the other threads.




You might want to post it on the size/ color comparison thread of longchamp. It's a great photo of blues. There were 2 navy blues that came out. One was the first navy (from the first season ever) and the next was marine/navy blue the following year. Would you know which one it is?


----------



## EGBDF

goldfish19 said:


> You might want to post it on the size/ color comparison thread of longchamp. It's a great photo of blues. There were 2 navy blues that came out. One was the first navy (from the first season ever) and the next was marine/navy blue the following year. Would you know which one it is?



Not sure, I think it's from the first season. Color code is 006. I'm not sure what the difference is between 006 and 556. Do you know?


----------



## goldfish19

EGBDF said:


> Not sure, I think it's from the first season. Color code is 006. I'm not sure what the difference is between 006 and 556. Do you know?




I'm not really very familiar with the dark blues, but 006 (marine) is from 2013 spring and 556 (navy) is from 2012 spring.


----------



## EGBDF

goldfish19 said:


> I'm not really very familiar with the dark blues, but 006 (marine) is from 2013 spring and 556 (navy) is from 2012 spring.



Ah, thanks. Makes sense because I think the sizes changed sometime after the first release, or another size added I think.
I wonder how the 556 compares to my blues.I missed out on that one!

Sometime I'll do some color pics of similar cuirs for that other thread.


----------



## LilLexy

codenbag said:


> i have the small one in red. It's very lightweight, and gives a very casual look. It's definitely the bag that i wear the most.


 


I'm carrying the small Cuir in red today and I love it so much, I'm going to buy the medium black after work tonight! (Until I get to the store and see all the other lovely bright coloured Cuirs haha)


----------



## EGBDF

LilLexy said:


> I'm carrying the small Cuir in red today and I love it so much, I'm going to buy the medium black after work tonight! (Until I get to the store and see all the other lovely bright coloured Cuirs haha)



Very nice! You can't go wrong with a black cuir, but it IS hard to resist all the colors!


----------



## EGBDF

Does anyone have (or remember looking at) the blue small cross body-the smallest one? I just got one and the stitching is not the same color blue as the leather, it's more a contrasting lighter blue. I bought it from an authorized seller, but it doesn't look like any pictures I see online.


----------



## beth001

I have the Le Pliage Cuir leather handbag in bright, vivid lime yellow and I LOVE it! The color is so juicy. I wear mostly black & white or black & gray to match my shoulder-length silver/gray/white curls. I think the POP! of this citrusy color looks awesome against gray or black.

So you can imagine my stunned reaction when at a warehouse store this morning I ran into a "friend of a friend." I saw her and her husband in the aisle in front of me and I greeted them very nicely. Her first statement to me? "Ya think that bag is BRIGHT enough?" Really? I mean, I don't give a F whether you like it or not, and I know you would never have the guts or the style to carry something as sweet as this bag, but a comment like that? Not amused.

I wanted to say in reply, "Ya think your jet black hair dye is fake enough?" But I didn't. I'm nicer than that.


----------



## babevivtan

Hi,

Is this the Le Pliage Cuir? And if yes, is this a good size? Not sure if this is the smallest. TIA!


----------



## goldfish19

babevivtan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this the Le Pliage Cuir? And if yes, is this a good size? Not sure if this is the smallest. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3010008
> View attachment 3010009
> View attachment 3010010
> View attachment 3010011




Yes that is the LP cuir. It's a small (the smallest excluding  the mini crossbody) 

For me the size is good as I'm petite. I have both small and medium and the small looks better on my frame but I like the size of the medium as it holds more "mommy items" 

Hope this helps.


----------



## babevivtan

goldfish19 said:


> Yes that is the LP cuir. It's a small (the smallest excluding  the mini crossbody)
> 
> For me the size is good as I'm petite. I have both small and medium and the small looks better on my frame but I like the size of the medium as it holds more "mommy items"
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thank you so much for the very informative reply. Cheers!


----------



## lxyd2h

Hello everyone! I've been a long time admirer of the le pliage cuir collection from a distance, due to budget constraints. Recently, BTR had a huge sale of many cuirs, so I took the plunge and got not one, but two. Both were colors that I wanted, and I couldn't decide between the size.. 

I looked through many threads about BTR here before buying, and my impression is that most bags they put out do turn out to be authentic. Many complaints with the site had to do with shipping, customer service, and charging way before shipment (which is an atrocious policy). In general, there doesn't seem to be too many fake cuirs floating around anyway. Knowing the risks, I still had to give it a shot... Fingers crossed that everything works out. 

I must admit it's a bit scary to dip my toes into a forum, as I'm not much a poster anywhere on the net. Would it be a good idea for me to make a post in the "authenticate this" thread once I receive the bags? I know the thread is catered towards long time members, so I don't want to take advantage of anyone's kindness. I do hope to check the authenticity one way or another and share my first BTR experience for all those who might be interested in future deals.


----------



## EGBDF

lxyd2h said:


> Hello everyone! I've been a long time admirer of the le pliage cuir collection from a distance, due to budget constraints. Recently, BTR had a huge sale of many cuirs, so I took the plunge and got not one, but two. Both were colors that I wanted, and I couldn't decide between the size..
> 
> I looked through many threads about BTR here before buying, and my impression is that most bags they put out do turn out to be authentic. Many complaints with the site had to do with shipping, customer service, and charging way before shipment (which is an atrocious policy). In general, there doesn't seem to be too many fake cuirs floating around anyway. Knowing the risks, I still had to give it a shot... Fingers crossed that everything works out.
> 
> I must admit it's a bit scary to dip my toes into a forum, as I'm not much a poster anywhere on the net. Would it be a good idea for me to make a post in the "authenticate this" thread once I receive the bags? I know the thread is catered towards long time members, so I don't want to take advantage of anyone's kindness. I do hope to check the authenticity one way or another and share my first BTR experience for all those who might be interested in future deals.



Hello and welcome! I don't know anything about BTR. But there definitely ARE fake cuirs. It doesn't hurt to get an authenticity opinion.


----------



## goldfish19

lxyd2h said:


> I must admit it's a bit scary to dip my toes into a forum, as I'm not much a poster anywhere on the net. Would it be a good idea for me to make a post in the "authenticate this" thread once I receive the bags? I know the thread is catered towards long time members, so I don't want to take advantage of anyone's kindness. I do hope to check the authenticity one way or another and share my first BTR experience for all those who might be interested in future deals.



welcome and congrats! The LP Cuir is so pretty. Can't wait to see what you bought. You can try posting on the authenticate this thread with proper format, of course.


----------



## lxyd2h

Thank you both for the warm welcome! Pleasantly surprised so far that they shipped quickly as promised. Nervous and giddy that my bags are on their way  I will definitely take some shots when they arrive.


----------



## SofiaC

I'm so thrilled to finally got hold of a very new pre owned small Cuir 1512 in gunmetal fm d F/W 2012 collection.


----------



## EGBDF

SofiaC said:


> I'm so thrilled to finally got hold of a very new pre owned small Cuir 1512 in gunmetal fm d F/W 2012 collection.



Great color!


----------



## goldfish19

SofiaC said:


> I'm so thrilled to finally got hold of a very new pre owned small Cuir 1512 in gunmetal fm d F/W 2012 collection.




Wow, where did you find it? Congrats


----------



## tinkerella

Hi,
Am very new to the longchamp family and just recently joined purse form to stalk all your lovely bags hehe. 
Am planning to get my friend to help me purchase the le pliage cuir when she goes to France this July(because the prices in Singapore is ridiculously high !). 
Would like to seek your opinions on a few issues though :

1. Are the handles long enough to also carry over the shoulder? 
2. Is blue and navy the same colour ? Or are they both seasonal ? 

Thank you so much!!


----------



## mermaid.braid

tinkerella said:


> Hi,
> Am very new to the longchamp family and just recently joined purse form to stalk all your lovely bags hehe.
> Am planning to get my friend to help me purchase the le pliage cuir when she goes to France this July(because the prices in Singapore is ridiculously high !).
> Would like to seek your opinions on a few issues though :
> 
> 1. Are the handles long enough to also carry over the shoulder?
> 2. Is blue and navy the same colour ? Or are they both seasonal ?
> 
> Thank you so much!!



Hi, welcome  The Pliage Cuir is a great bag, good choice! What size do you want to get? I can carry it by the handles on my shoulder but it's not very comfortable, as the bag would sit directly under my armpit. I just use the strap to carry it over my shoulder, and the handles to carry it on my arm/in my hand. Blue and navy are different and both seasonal.  Navy is not available now but blue is (blue is brighter than navy).


----------



## tinkerella

mermaid.braid said:


> Hi, welcome  The Pliage Cuir is a great bag, good choice! What size do you want to get? I can carry it by the handles on my shoulder but it's not very comfortable, as the bag would sit directly under my armpit. I just use the strap to carry it over my shoulder, and the handles to carry it on my arm/in my hand. Blue and navy are different and both seasonal.  Navy is not available now but blue is (blue is brighter than navy).




Hi mermaid.braid 
I am thinking of getting the small size because i'm quite petite.

Went through this thread a little from the back and saw a post with a photo of Navy, Indigo, and Blue! 
Doubt my friend would be able to get the navy for me since it is seasonal. 
Am now a lil worried that she wouldn't be able to get the blue too 

I always thought i wanted it in black but after seeing the shades of blue LC produces... now i can't decide!


----------



## kwalamama

tinkerella said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am very new to the longchamp family and just recently joined purse form to stalk all your lovely bags hehe.
> 
> Am planning to get my friend to help me purchase the le pliage cuir when she goes to France this July(because the prices in Singapore is ridiculously high !).
> 
> Would like to seek your opinions on a few issues though :
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Are the handles long enough to also carry over the shoulder?
> 
> 2. Is blue and navy the same colour ? Or are they both seasonal ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!




Hi Tinkerella,

I just bought a Le pliage cuir large at the Longchamp outlet at MBS for $499.50 - 50% off !! Limited colors - mainly pink, orange and red. 

I think it is either end of season sale or due to GSS! Check them out locally.


----------



## tinkerella

kwalamama said:


> Hi Tinkerella,
> 
> I just bought a Le pliage cuir large at the Longchamp outlet at MBS for $499.50 - 50% off !! Limited colors - mainly pink, orange and red.
> 
> I think it is either end of season sale or due to GSS! Check them out locally.



ooh! that's a really great deal!!! I doubt the black/blue is on sale? 
Did you find out whether the small size ones are?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mermaid.braid

tinkerella said:


> Hi mermaid.braid
> I am thinking of getting the small size because i'm quite petite.
> 
> Went through this thread a little from the back and saw a post with a photo of Navy, Indigo, and Blue!
> Doubt my friend would be able to get the navy for me since it is seasonal.
> Am now a lil worried that she wouldn't be able to get the blue too
> 
> I always thought i wanted it in black but after seeing the shades of blue LC produces... now i can't decide!



I'm also petite and the small is the perfect size. It holds a lot, too.  Check out this post from the Autumn 2015 thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28549406&postcount=165
It looks like blue will be available again in the fall  If you like the blue, you should get it! The leather LC uses for the LPC line looks especially beautiful in bright colors (and black is available all the time anyway, if you eventually want another one).


----------



## tinkerella

mermaid.braid said:


> I'm also petite and the small is the perfect size. It holds a lot, too.  Check out this post from the Autumn 2015 thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28549406&postcount=165
> It looks like blue will be available again in the fall  If you like the blue, you should get it! The leather LC uses for the LPC line looks especially beautiful in bright colors (and black is available all the time anyway, if you eventually want another one).




oh wow thank you so much for sharing!
Gonna prowl through that thread now


----------



## dreva

kwalamama said:


> Hi Tinkerella,
> 
> I just bought a Le pliage cuir large at the Longchamp outlet at MBS for $499.50 - 50% off !! Limited colors - mainly pink, orange and red.
> 
> I think it is either end of season sale or due to GSS! Check them out locally.




Hi
Did you take pictures what colors is on sale on MBS?


----------



## IFH

tinkerella said:


> Hi mermaid.braid
> I am thinking of getting the small size because i'm quite petite.
> 
> Went through this thread a little from the back and saw a post with a photo of Navy, Indigo, and Blue!
> Doubt my friend would be able to get the navy for me since it is seasonal.
> Am now a lil worried that she wouldn't be able to get the blue too
> 
> I always thought i wanted it in black but after seeing the shades of blue LC produces... now i can't decide!



Hi Thinkerella,
Don't worry, no need to think too much because your next ones will come shortly after the first, like mine here!  I now have 3 from the cuir line and the 4th will come in 2 weeks from my friend travelling in Europe now   I like the small because I am petite too.


----------



## EGBDF

IFH said:


> Hi Thinkerella,
> Don't worry, no need to think too much because your next ones will come shortly after the first, like mine here!  I now have 3 from the cuir line and the 4th will come in 2 weeks from my friend travelling in Europe now   I like the small because I am petite too.



Gorgeous collection!


----------



## goldfish19

tinkerella said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am very new to the longchamp family and just recently joined purse form to stalk all your lovely bags hehe.
> 
> Am planning to get my friend to help me purchase the le pliage cuir when she goes to France this July(because the prices in Singapore is ridiculously high !).
> 
> Would like to seek your opinions on a few issues though :
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Are the handles long enough to also carry over the shoulder?
> 
> 2. Is blue and navy the same colour ? Or are they both seasonal ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!




Some airport shops have old colors so if you are set on getting the darker blues, you may have a chance. But I personally think the blue from this season (which will also be available in the fall) is a pretty shade of blue.


----------



## 4theluvofpurses

I just joined PF today and am a little late (ok, 3 years late) to this party, but reading your posts has convinced me that I need a medium Cuir in my life. Just ordered an orange one &#128522; Thanks for all the pics!


----------



## EGBDF

4theluvofpurses said:


> I just joined PF today and am a little late (ok, 3 years late) to this party, but reading your posts has convinced me that I need a medium Cuir in my life. Just ordered an orange one &#55357;&#56842; Thanks for all the pics!



Hello and welcome! Never too late to join&#8230;tell us what you think when you get it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

IFH said:


> I like the small because I am petite too.



Great collection!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

4theluvofpurses said:


> I just joined PF today and am a little late (ok, 3 years late) to this party, but reading your posts has convinced me that I need a medium Cuir in my life. Just ordered an orange one &#128522; Thanks for all the pics!



Welcome! never too late.  you won't regret it. Do share when you get it. All of us are keen to see it. &#128522;


----------



## goldfish19

IFH said:


> Hi Thinkerella,
> 
> Don't worry, no need to think too much because your next ones will come shortly after the first, like mine here!  I now have 3 from the cuir line and the 4th will come in 2 weeks from my friend travelling in Europe now   I like the small because I am petite too.




What colors are these?


----------



## SofiaC

IFH said:


> Hi Thinkerella,
> Don't worry, no need to think too much because your next ones will come shortly after the first, like mine here!  I now have 3 from the cuir line and the 4th will come in 2 weeks from my friend travelling in Europe now   I like the small because I am petite too.




Love yr choice of colors! I sure can relate 2 hving 1 cuir is nvr enuf. I hv 2 smalls n 1 medium n forever eyeing d nxt one.


----------



## IFH

goldfish19 said:


> What colors are these?



They are candy, orange and amethyst.  My next one will be pebble...so addicted!


----------



## SofiaC

EGBDF said:


> Great color!



Thank you, EGBDF.


----------



## SofiaC

goldfish19 said:


> Wow, where did you find it? Congrats



Thx goldfish.  Found it on ebay japan.


----------



## IFH

SofiaC said:


> Love yr choice of colors! I sure can relate 2 hving 1 cuir is nvr enuf. I hv 2 smalls n 1 medium n forever eyeing d nxt one.



Thank you.  I am in love with all the cheerful colors of LP.  I also have 3 LPs of those SM bright colors.  That's all I have now, no basic colors.  Red garance, malabar pink and pebble will join my LC party soon this month


----------



## 4theluvofpurses

EGBDF said:


> Hello and welcome! Never too late to jointell us what you think when you get it!



Thank you! I'm also debating getting the large Cuir in yellow but I'm afraid it may be too big for me. I'm only 5'2". I'll keep you posted &#128522;


----------



## 4theluvofpurses

Thank you! Will do &#128522;


----------



## goldfish19

IFH said:


> Hi Thinkerella,
> 
> Don't worry, no need to think too much because your next ones will come shortly after the first, like mine here!  I now have 3 from the cuir line and the 4th will come in 2 weeks from my friend travelling in Europe now   I like the small because I am petite too.




The colors look different here! 
Great mix! You need some neutrals in your collection


----------



## goldfish19

4theluvofpurses said:


> Thank you! I'm also debating getting the large Cuir in yellow but I'm afraid it may be too big for me. I'm only 5'2". I'll keep you posted [emoji4]




It might be too big. Sometimes I feel the medium is too big on me. I have both small and medium.


----------



## tinkerella

IFH said:


> Hi Thinkerella,
> Don't worry, no need to think too much because your next ones will come shortly after the first, like mine here!  I now have 3 from the cuir line and the 4th will come in 2 weeks from my friend travelling in Europe now   I like the small because I am petite too.



Wow IFH your collection is beautiful! Especially love the amethyst colour!


----------



## tinkerella

goldfish19 said:


> Some airport shops have old colors so if you are set on getting the darker blues, you may have a chance. But I personally think the blue from this season (which will also be available in the fall) is a pretty shade of blue.



I really like the blue but I'm afraid it would be hard to match. What do you think ? Is it too bright such that it could clash with certain clothing colours? 

(Sorry I haven't learnt how to multi quote which explains the two consecutive posts..)


----------



## IFH

tinkerella said:


> Wow IFH your collection is beautiful! Especially love the amethyst colour!



Thanks.  Amethyst does go with lots of outfits, a good alternative from neutral colors.  It looks dark blue when there is not much light but much brighter with a hint of purple in daylight...lovely


----------



## IFH

goldfish19 said:


> The colors look different here!
> Great mix! You need some neutrals in your collection



I took the picture at night in my room so they look a little darker than their true colors.  For some reason, I love LP in fun colors.  I already have my eternal love for neutral colors with some other bags *^_^*


----------



## SofiaC

tinkerella said:


> I really like the blue but I'm afraid it would be hard to match. What do you think ? Is it too bright such that it could clash with certain clothing colours?
> 
> (Sorry I haven't learnt how to multi quote which explains the two consecutive posts..)



I too, have no clue on how to multi quote. :what:


----------



## SofiaC

4theluvofpurses said:


> Thank you! I'm also debating getting the large Cuir in yellow but I'm afraid it may be too big for me. I'm only 5'2". I'll keep you posted &#128522;



Large is def 2 big. I'm 5'1" n d med is huge for me for daily use but it is ideal for trvl. Best if u can try them out irl n decide.


----------



## mbaldino

SofiaC said:


> Large is def 2 big. I'm 5'1" n d med is huge for me for daily use but it is ideal for trvl. Best if u can try them out irl n decide.




I am 5'9 and carry the small. The medium was too big on me. 

I love my red small cuir.


----------



## rx4dsoul

From her IG


----------



## 4theluvofpurses

goldfish19 said:


> It might be too big. Sometimes I feel the medium is too big on me. I have both small and medium.



I'm confused with the sizing.....the "medium" I ordered measures 12.5" L. The large I'm eyeing measures 15" L. I've seen other (larger) measurements for bags that are called "medium" and "large" I think it's because LC carries different styles of bags within each line. I wished they named their bags to avoid (my) confusion. Lol. I should be getting the bags soon. I ordered a Neo and a Cuir, both in medium over the weekend.


----------



## 4theluvofpurses

goldfish19 said:


> It might be too big. Sometimes I feel the medium is too big on me. I have both small and medium.



I'm confused with the sizing.....the "medium" I ordered measures 12.5" L. The large I'm eyeing measures 15" L. I've seen other (larger) measurements for bags that are called "medium" and "large" I think it's because LC carries different styles of bags within each line. I wished they named their bags to avoid (my) confusion. Lol. I should be getting the bags soon. I ordered a Neo and a Cuir, both in medium over the weekend.


----------



## 4theluvofpurses

SofiaC said:


> Large is def 2 big. I'm 5'1" n d med is huge for me for daily use but it is ideal for trvl. Best if u can try them out irl n decide.



I should have tried them on when I was in the LC boutique last week. But I didn't even know this line existed &#128560; I saw them online over the weekend and ordered a Neo and a Cuir. Both in medium. Keeping my fingers crossed that they will be the right size &#128522;


----------



## SmokieDragon

4theluvofpurses said:


> I should have tried them on when I was in the LC boutique last week. But I didn't even know this line existed &#128560; I saw them online over the weekend and ordered a Neo and a Cuir. Both in medium. Keeping my fingers crossed that they will be the right size &#128522;



I'm 5'1" and the medium is just the right size for me. Here are my mod shots: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28404065&postcount=2211


----------



## 4theluvofpurses

SmokieDragon said:


> I'm 5'1" and the medium is just the right size for me. Here are my mod shots: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28404065&postcount=2211



You look awesome with yours! You're right, perfect size &#128522; Now I'm uber excited for mine to get here. Btw, you mentioned using a purse shaper. Is it heavy? I use pimpmyspeedy's organizers for a few of my LVs and find them quite heavy.....


----------



## SmokieDragon

4theluvofpurses said:


> You look awesome with yours! You're right, perfect size &#128522; Now I'm uber excited for mine to get here. Btw, you mentioned using a purse shaper. Is it heavy? I use pimpmyspeedy's organizers for a few of my LVs and find them quite heavy.....



I'm excited for you too!

Thanks so much! I love how the bag folds in on itself when it's not totally full and it manages to look smaller in the process 

Here is a picture of the bag organisers that I use. The checkered one is from Muji and is light. It can stand on its own because I put my Continental wallet, additional card wallet, tissues and little bottle of sanitiser in it. The grey one is actually meant to be an insert inside the checkered one but I use it separately to store envelopes, receipts, pills etc. It can also stand on its own even though it doesn't have anything heavy in it. It's also light.


----------



## 4theluvofpurses

SmokieDragon said:


> I'm excited for you too!
> 
> Thanks so much! I love how the bag folds in on itself when it's not totally full and it manages to look smaller in the process
> 
> Here is a picture of the bag organisers that I use. The checkered one is from Muji and is light. It can stand on its own because I put my Continental wallet, additional card wallet, tissues and little bottle of sanitiser in it. The grey one is actually meant to be an insert inside the checkered one but I use it separately to store envelopes, receipts, pills etc. It can also stand on its own even though it doesn't have anything heavy in it. It's also light.



Thanks for all the info!


----------



## SmokieDragon

4theluvofpurses said:


> Thanks for all the info!



You're very welcome!


----------



## loci

Sorry if this was covered from previous discussions...but is any Cuirs made in Morocco?

Thanks!


----------



## EGBDF

loci said:


> Sorry if this was covered from previous discussions...but is any Cuirs made in Morocco?
> 
> Thanks!



yes


----------



## snowflake

SmokieDragon said:


> I'm excited for you too!
> 
> Thanks so much! I love how the bag folds in on itself when it's not totally full and it manages to look smaller in the process
> 
> Here is a picture of the bag organisers that I use. The checkered one is from Muji and is light. It can stand on its own because I put my Continental wallet, additional card wallet, tissues and little bottle of sanitiser in it. The grey one is actually meant to be an insert inside the checkered one but I use it separately to store envelopes, receipts, pills etc. It can also stand on its own even though it doesn't have anything heavy in it. It's also light.


SmokieDragon, thanks for sharing your purse organizer.  I'm thinking of picking one up for myself.  Did you get the large or small size organizer?


----------



## SmokieDragon

snowflake said:


> SmokieDragon, thanks for sharing your purse organizer.  I'm thinking of picking one up for myself.  Did you get the large or small size organizer?



Hi, snowflake! Mine is the large one from Muji. There were only 2 sizes available when I picked mine. I kept the size tag but I can't attach a picture now cos I'm away on holiday. I will attach the picture when I'm back in a few days' time.


----------



## Winchew

Hi all,

I received a LP cuir, medium,blue as a gift recently. 

I've 4 LP, 2 small and 2 large. All 4 of them suffered from wear and tear at the corners. One of the small LP has got discoloration. I'm not sure if it is due to the humid environment in Malaysia that causes the discoloration ( the part which is protected by the flap has a darker color than the rest of the bag) as I use this small LP lesser. Hence, I'm abit delusion and skeptical about LC's quality. However, I really love the colorful and lightness of the LP bags!

Based on the above experience, I'm still contemplating if I should keep or sell away the LP Cuir. Owners of the LC LP cuir, what's the experience with your bag? And are you loving it?

Win


----------



## perfecthandbag

I have two LP cuirs - both small in black and blue. I can't express how in love with them I am, i think they are the closest thing i have found to a perfect handbag. the leather is gorgeous but so light and the shape it gorgeous - full or empty. Unfortunately I can't comment on longevity - I have only had mine for three months, but so far so good. I am 5 foot 5 and find I can wear the bag on one shoulder, cross body or by the handle.
the neo i have in black - large is showing more wear than the leather. I have a honore that marked quite easiliy - it is clay - but nothing on the cuirs as yet. Could also be the colour. the blue is divine and pops with denim.


----------



## EGBDF

Winchew said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received a LP cuir, medium,blue as a gift recently.
> 
> I've 4 LP, 2 small and 2 large. All 4 of them suffered from wear and tear at the corners. One of the small LP has got discoloration. I'm not sure if it is due to the humid environment in Malaysia that causes the discoloration ( the part which is protected by the flap has a darker color than the rest of the bag) as I use this small LP lesser. Hence, I'm abit delusion and skeptical about LC's quality. However, I really love the colorful and lightness of the LP bags!
> 
> Based on the above experience, I'm still contemplating if I should keep or sell away the LP Cuir. Owners of the LC LP cuir, what's the experience with your bag? And are you loving it?
> 
> Win



I have had some wear not the corners of my oldest and most used cuir, but it really hasn't gotten any worse and it's not that noticeable. The cuir hasn't been around as long as the nylon so who knows about longevity. 
I have had corner wear and bubbling (ugh) on my older nylon pliages but never fading.did you have it out in the direct sunlight a lot? Are you 100% sure it's authentic?


----------



## Winchew

Hi EGBDF

Yes, it is authentic as I got it from the boutique. In fact, I use the small LP lesser than the large LP and stored it in my wardrobe. 

I abused my large ones alot. The inner lining of the bag is tore too. But then, I guess it is the user's problem as I put my textbooks, etc in it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> The checkered one is from Muji and is light.



Such a cute organiser! I have only seen some really small ones at the Muji store in Singapore. Hopefully i get to see one of yours in bigger Muji stores soon.


----------



## snowflake

SmokieDragon said:


> Hi, snowflake! Mine is the large one from Muji. There were only 2 sizes available when I picked mine. I kept the size tag but I can't attach a picture now cos I'm away on holiday. I will attach the picture when I'm back in a few days' time.


Thanks SmokieDragon!  If it's not too much trouble, I'd love to see a photo of how the Muji organizer fits in a cuir or Le Pliage.  I recently picked up my first LP and find my things get easily lost in it.


----------



## 4theluvofpurses

Yay! I received my Orange Cuir today and am in love with the color, size and weight of it. Thx for all your help, ladies &#128522;


----------



## EGBDF

4theluvofpurses said:


> Yay! I received my Orange Cuir today and am in love with the color, size and weight of it. Thx for all your help, ladies &#128522;



Gorgeous!


----------



## Oksana4you

starlitgrove said:


> Hi everyone! Longchamp launched these Le Pliage in leather, the Le Pliage Cuir. I'm thinking of getting one for casual weekends, but undecided on the color. My top choices are orange, natural, and taupe.
> 
> Your thoughts on the bags and colors?
> 
> Links:
> http://www.longchamp.com/en/le-pliage-cuir-women-255.html
> http://msglitzy.com/2012/01/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-the-famous-folding-bag-in-leather/


the Taupe is my favorite!!


----------



## 4theluvofpurses

EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you! I'm very excited &#128522;


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a cute organiser! I have only seen some really small ones at the Muji store in Singapore. Hopefully i get to see one of yours in bigger Muji stores soon.



I hope you manage to find some bigger ones too. I saw one which could be a bigger organiser when I was in Sg but it had a detachable strap and the material was a bit heavy. Comes in 3 colours - grey, blue and either khaki or black... 

I bought a small organiser in Muji in Sg which I can't find in KL. Going to use it in my 1621


----------



## SmokieDragon

snowflake said:


> Thanks SmokieDragon!  If it's not too much trouble, I'd love to see a photo of how the Muji organizer fits in a cuir or Le Pliage.  I recently picked up my first LP and find my things get easily lost in it.



Here are 2 photos. The first one is of the checkered Muji organiser in my Medium Navy Neo. Since this is a thread on Cuirs though, the second picture shows the checkered Muji organiser in a Medium Mocha Cuir. Sorry I couldn't get the whole opening of the bag.


----------



## SmokieDragon

4theluvofpurses said:


> Yay! I received my Orange Cuir today and am in love with the color, size and weight of it. Thx for all your help, ladies &#128522;



Lovely!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I hope you manage to find some bigger ones too. I saw one which could be a bigger organiser when I was in Sg but it had a detachable strap and the material was a bit heavy. Comes in 3 colours - grey, blue and either khaki or black...
> 
> I bought a small organiser in Muji in Sg which I can't find in KL. Going to use it in my 1621



That was the same one I saw too. I felt the material was rather thick and it was a crossbody bag with the detachable straps. Glad you found a smaller one that works for you.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Here are 2 photos.



Looks great! and I spot your mini SH, possibly? in the Neo!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looks great! and I spot your mini SH, possibly? in the Neo!



Yes, my small SH was in the Neo that day, all folded up. My Neo was so full that day - I also had an iPad Mini in there. Brought the small SH to Sg with me cos I thought I may use a smaller bag at night. In the end, carried the Neo everywhere cos I didn't feel comfortable leaving some belongings in the Neo behind. So the small SH spent the entire time in Sg at the hotel, LOL! However, since coming back, I have been using it since Thursday afternoon while my Mocha Cuir has been sitting at home. On Monday next week, the small SH will go back to the office to resume her duties as a lunch tote


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, my small SH was in the Neo that day



&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;
The functionality and versatility of LC bags! They are the BEST!


----------



## snowflake

SmokieDragon said:


> Here are 2 photos. The first one is of the checkered Muji organiser in my Medium Navy Neo. Since this is a thread on Cuirs though, the second picture shows the checkered Muji organiser in a Medium Mocha Cuir. Sorry I couldn't get the whole opening of the bag.


Thank you for the wonderful pictures Smokie Dragon!  Will most definitely pick one up.


----------



## Minty Tea

Winchew said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received a LP cuir, medium,blue as a gift recently.
> 
> I've 4 LP, 2 small and 2 large. All 4 of them suffered from wear and tear at the corners. One of the small LP has got discoloration. I'm not sure if it is due to the humid environment in Malaysia that causes the discoloration ( the part which is protected by the flap has a darker color than the rest of the bag) as I use this small LP lesser. Hence, I'm abit delusion and skeptical about LC's quality. However, I really love the colorful and lightness of the LP bags!
> 
> Based on the above experience, I'm still contemplating if I should keep or sell away the LP Cuir. Owners of the LC LP cuir, what's the experience with your bag? And are you loving it?
> 
> Win


 
I have two LP cuir for a few years now.  The one I used the most has some wear on the corners.  I don't baby my bags but do take care of them with leather products.  I have been caught in light rain with them and they are still fine.  I had a grease stain (I think it's from sunscreen lotion) and managed to get rid of it with leather cleaner.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;
> The functionality and versatility of LC bags! They are the BEST!



And to think I just discovered LC in November last year. What was I missing? :shame:


----------



## SmokieDragon

snowflake said:


> Thank you for the wonderful pictures Smokie Dragon!  Will most definitely pick one up.



You're very welcome and glad to help


----------



## millycat

I went to purchase one on Saturday but I didn't love the look or the leather in person. I also felt uncertain about the price point in light of leather goods available from other brands. So I came away with just a leather coin purse which is gorgeous.


----------



## EGBDF

millycat said:


> I went to purchase one on Saturday but I didn't love the look or the leather in person. I also felt uncertain about the price point in light of leather goods available from other brands. So I came away with just a leather coin purse which is gorgeous.



Did you look at any of the other leather bags? Maybe they would appeal to you more. IMO Longchamp has a pretty good price point-I guess it depends what other brands you're comparing them with! A much better value for a leather LC than a leather LV for example. But, it really doesn't matter if you don't love the bag! I'm glad you did find something you liked-what coin purse did you get?


----------



## millycat

Well I went specifically to purchase the LP Cuir but when I saw it, held it and tried it on I just felt  I felt that it was expensive for what it was and I had the exact same feeling again half an hour later when I went in to LV to purchase the speedy in damier ebene. I came out with nothing because...

The LC all-leather duffle bags are   Now, I think these offer excellent value for money compared to what I paid for my LV canvas speedy (3 years ago - not even today's crazy prices). I love my speedy, I really do, but let's be sensible when comparing leather to plastic coated canvas 

I purchased the LC Le Foulonne coin purse (not sure if the link will work) which I absolutely *love*. This was what I purchased instead of the LV round coin purse.

http://share-eu.longchamp.com/sites...amp_coin_purse_veau_foulonne_3686021047_0.png

I'm still thinking about the LC duffle...


----------



## EGBDF

millycat said:


> Well I went specifically to purchase the LP Cuir but when I saw it, held it and tried it on I just felt  I felt that it was expensive for what it was and I had the exact same feeling again half an hour later when I went in to LV to purchase the speedy in damier ebene. I came out with nothing because...
> 
> The LC all-leather duffle bags are   Now, I think these offer excellent value for money compared to what I paid for my LV canvas speedy (3 years ago - not even today's crazy prices). I love my speedy, I really do, but let's be sensible when comparing leather to plastic coated canvas
> 
> I purchased the LC Le Foulonne coin purse (not sure if the link will work) which I absolutely *love*. This was what I purchased instead of the LV round coin purse.
> 
> http://share-eu.longchamp.com/sites...amp_coin_purse_veau_foulonne_3686021047_0.png
> 
> I'm still thinking about the LC duffle...



That's a great pouch-one of my favorites. Prpbably my most used LC lol.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> And to think I just discovered LC in November last year. What was I missing? :shame:



not too late. &#128516;


----------



## mochabubbles

Hi everyone, new to this thread. May I know where are the recent longchamp lepliage cuirs (medium) made in nowadays? Is it France, Tunisia, or China? I heard that the newer batches are no longer made in China but I could be mistaken.

Any advice is appreciated, thank you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

mochabubbles said:


> Hi everyone, new to this thread. May I know where are the recent longchamp lepliage cuirs (medium) made in nowadays? Is it France, Tunisia, or China? I heard that the newer batches are no longer made in China but I could be mistaken.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated, thank you!



I bought a Medium Blue Cuir in April and I had a choice between Made in Romania or Tunisia. The Small Blue I which I didn't buy was Made in France.


----------



## seton

mochabubbles said:


> Hi everyone, new to this thread. May I know where are the recent longchamp lepliage cuirs (medium) made in nowadays? Is it France, Tunisia, or China? I heard that the newer batches are no longer made in China but I could be mistaken.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated, thank you!




It is still made in various countries. You get a better chance of a MIF if you pick a new color.


----------



## 4theluvofpurses

mochabubbles said:


> Hi everyone, new to this thread. May I know where are the recent longchamp lepliage cuirs (medium) made in nowadays? Is it France, Tunisia, or China? I heard that the newer batches are no longer made in China but I could be mistaken.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated, thank you!



I recently picked up an Orange one and it was made in France &#128522;


----------



## mochabubbles

Thanks everyone for the replies. I recently tried to source for a medium cuir online from last season (because this season's colours are just not for me) and was about to purchase a bag but had a nagging suspicion that the bag I was looking at might be a very good fake. I mean, the seller seemed honest enough but I was not convinced but I did not have sufficient photos to possibly get it authenticated at the LC thread. Hence, I am just posting some questionable photos here with hopes of getting some advice from you ladies who own cuirs. 

The bag seems pretty ok material and colour wise but the questionable one is the back of the leather tag. I remember the leather tag should follow the colour of the bag, but this one is in white. Does anyone here have a similar leather tag with a white backing?  (See picture 3)

Thanks!


----------



## goldfish19

mochabubbles said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies. I recently tried to source for a medium cuir online from last season (because this season's colours are just not for me) and was about to purchase a bag but had a nagging suspicion that the bag I was looking at might be a very good fake. I mean, the seller seemed honest enough but I was not convinced but I did not have sufficient photos to possibly get it authenticated at the LC thread. Hence, I am just posting some questionable photos here with hopes of getting some advice from you ladies who own cuirs.
> 
> The bag seems pretty ok material and colour wise but the questionable one is the back of the leather tag. I remember the leather tag should follow the colour of the bag, but this one is in white. Does anyone here have a similar leather tag with a white backing?  (See picture 3)
> 
> Thanks!




For authentication requests, kindly post on "authenticate this longchamp" thread. Thank you.


----------



## mochabubbles

goldfish19 said:


> For authentication requests, kindly post on "authenticate this longchamp" thread. Thank you.


I am not really here to authenticate the bag. I am just here to check on specifically the tag (picture 3) with cuir owners. The reason for posting here is because I do not have photos from all angles which the authenticate thread requires. Thanks.


----------



## goldfish19

mochabubbles said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies. I recently tried to source for a medium cuir online from last season (because this season's colours are just not for me) and was about to purchase a bag but had a nagging suspicion that the bag I was looking at might be a very good fake. I mean, the seller seemed honest enough but I was not convinced but I did not have sufficient photos to possibly get it authenticated at the LC thread. Hence, I am just posting some questionable photos here with hopes of getting some advice from you ladies who own cuirs.
> 
> The bag seems pretty ok material and colour wise but the questionable one is the back of the leather tag. I remember the leather tag should follow the colour of the bag, but this one is in white. Does anyone here have a similar leather tag with a white backing?  (See picture 3)
> 
> Thanks!



The tags seem off, in my opinion. 

Is this an online store? Would be best if you could request more photos.


----------



## mochabubbles

Yep, its from carousell. The name of the seller is in the photos too.

Ladies, please be extra careful when shopping on carousell. Lots of pre-orders LCs are probably fake. Please ask for photos of their current stock which they have brought in to be sure.


----------



## 4theluvofpurses

mochabubbles said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies. I recently tried to source for a medium cuir online from last season (because this season's colours are just not for me) and was about to purchase a bag but had a nagging suspicion that the bag I was looking at might be a very good fake. I mean, the seller seemed honest enough but I was not convinced but I did not have sufficient photos to possibly get it authenticated at the LC thread. Hence, I am just posting some questionable photos here with hopes of getting some advice from you ladies who own cuirs.
> 
> The bag seems pretty ok material and colour wise but the questionable one is the back of the leather tag. I remember the leather tag should follow the colour of the bag, but this one is in white. Does anyone here have a similar leather tag with a white backing?  (See picture 3)
> 
> Thanks!



Hi there, I just checked mine and the back of the tag is the same color as the front of the tag (although it's a slightly duller shade). The tag is the same color as the exterior of the bag.


----------



## mochabubbles

Thanks for the reply. I am pretty convinced that it's a fake instead of a manufacturing defect. I am not sure if LC ever had this shade of red either. Many ladies have bought from the seller, probably thinking it is authentic and they are getting a real good deal. 

Hopefully the ladies will be more vigilant when shopping online, esp for preorders!


----------



## SmokieDragon

mochabubbles said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies. I recently tried to source for a medium cuir online from last season (because this season's colours are just not for me) and was about to purchase a bag but had a nagging suspicion that the bag I was looking at might be a very good fake. I mean, the seller seemed honest enough but I was not convinced but I did not have sufficient photos to possibly get it authenticated at the LC thread. Hence, I am just posting some questionable photos here with hopes of getting some advice from you ladies who own cuirs.
> 
> The bag seems pretty ok material and colour wise but the questionable one is the back of the leather tag. I remember the leather tag should follow the colour of the bag, but this one is in white. Does anyone here have a similar leather tag with a white backing?  (See picture 3)
> 
> Thanks!



Here is my Blue Cuir with the back of the leather tag also blue, albeit a duller shade of blue than the front of the tag.


----------



## LUXGRL

Was at Yorkdale this week...LC ON SALE UNTIL NEXT Tuesday-great le Pliage on sale and lots of hot leathers-got a new Surf and the City to use as a beach tote and a great leather Roseau!!!!


----------



## tinkerella

Posted in this forum a few weeks back asking for opinions regarding the le pliage cuir and i would just like to say...
I FINALLY WENT AHEAD TO BUY IT 
well actually my friend did. It is currently with her in France while she's holidaying there. 

The blue was sold out unfortunately so i got the black instead! Figured it would be easier to match my clothes anyway.. + it is MIF so i am really happy. 

Coming from Singapore, 330euros before VAT refund is really such a great deal! Am so excited!
Will post a picture when i finally get my hands on it hehe.


----------



## goldfish19

tinkerella said:


> Posted in this forum a few weeks back asking for opinions regarding the le pliage cuir and i would just like to say...
> I FINALLY WENT AHEAD TO BUY IT
> well actually my friend did. It is currently with her in France while she's holidaying there.
> 
> The blue was sold out unfortunately so i got the black instead! Figured it would be easier to match my clothes anyway.. + it is MIF so i am really happy.
> 
> Coming from Singapore, 330euros before VAT refund is really such a great deal! Am so excited!
> Will post a picture when i finally get my hands on it hehe.




Longchamp is expensive in Singapore! What size did you get?


----------



## Esquared72

It's in French, and my high school French is rusty, but kinda cool to see a Cuir being made:
https://vimeo.com/95283209


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> It's in French, and my high school French is rusty, but kinda cool to see a Cuir being made:
> https://vimeo.com/95283209



Wow, thanks for posting this!


----------



## SmokieDragon

eehlers said:


> It's in French, and my high school French is rusty, but kinda cool to see a Cuir being made:
> https://vimeo.com/95283209



Thanks so much! Wonderful to watch


----------



## SmokieDragon

tinkerella said:


> The blue was sold out unfortunately so i got the black instead! Figured it would be easier to match my clothes anyway.. + it is MIF so i am really happy.



It seems the Blue will be carried over to next season so you can still get it in the future. Well done on the MIF Black!


----------



## tinkerella

goldfish19 said:


> Longchamp is expensive in Singapore! What size did you get?



Yes they are! Everything is more expensive in Singapore..  Envious of tpf-ers who live in Europe. hahah
I got the small size because i'm quite petite and don't carry that many items around anyway 



SmokieDragon said:


> It seems the Blue will be carried over to next season so you can still get it in the future. Well done on the MIF Black!



yes that's what i heard! Hmm.. if i am lucky i could get it at a discount during the end of season sales.. But i doubt there would be any left! Despite the higher prices where i live, longchamp gets snapped up real quick!


----------



## tinkerella

eehlers said:


> It's in French, and my high school French is rusty, but kinda cool to see a Cuir being made:
> https://vimeo.com/95283209


I didn't understand a single word of the video but wow that is amazing !
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## perfecthandbag

eehlers said:


> It's in French, and my high school French is rusty, but kinda cool to see a Cuir being made:
> https://vimeo.com/95283209



thanks - love this video - great to appreciate the work and how beautiful something handmade is.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tinkerella said:


> The blue was sold out unfortunately so i got the black instead! Figured it would be easier to match my clothes anyway.. + it is MIF so i am really happy.



Congratulations on your new Cuir! You will love it and hello to a fellow Singaporean. I hear you on the much higher LC prices in Singapore. Please check your PF inbox. Will be PM-ing you in just a bit.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> It's in French, and my high school French is rusty, but kinda cool to see a Cuir being made:
> https://vimeo.com/95283209



Thanks for sharing this! I greatly enjoyed it! &#128522;


----------



## mermaid.braid

I  my small Vermillion Cuir. Carried it this weekend:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> I  my small Vermillion Cuir.



You look fabulous! Looks like you had a good weekend too. Awesome!


----------



## rx4dsoul

mermaid.braid said:


> I  my small Vermillion Cuir. Carried it this weekend:
> 
> View attachment 3055821
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055822



Lovely mod pics!


----------



## IFH

mermaid.braid said:


> I  my small Vermillion Cuir. Carried it this weekend:


Always gorgeous!  This bag is my first and forever love...&#128537;&#128537;&#128537;


----------



## EGBDF

mermaid.braid said:


> I  my small Vermillion Cuir. Carried it this weekend:
> 
> View attachment 3055821
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055822



Beautiful picture!


----------



## tinkerella

mermaid.braid said:


> I  my small Vermillion Cuir. Carried it this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055822




Looks so good on you !!


----------



## starsinmyeyes

mermaid.braid said:


> I  my small Vermillion Cuir. Carried it this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055822




You look fantastic with your bag! It is a good size for you! How tall are you may I ask?


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> You look fabulous! Looks like you had a good weekend too. Awesome!





rx4dsoul said:


> Lovely mod pics!





IFH said:


> Always gorgeous!  This bag is my first and forever love...&#128537;&#128537;&#128537;





EGBDF said:


> Beautiful picture!





tinkerella said:


> Looks so good on you !!





starsinmyeyes said:


> You look fantastic with your bag! It is a good size for you! How tall are you may I ask?



Thank you all!
@frenziedhandbag, I did have a good weekend! Got my fix of two of my favorite things: sushi and ice cream 
@starsinmyeyes, I'm 5'0"/152 cm. I was going to get the medium but after trying both sizes on at the boutique the small looked like a better fit. It still holds a lot!


----------



## SmokieDragon

mermaid.braid said:


> I  my small Vermillion Cuir. Carried it this weekend:
> 
> View attachment 3055821
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055822



The Cuir looks really good on you and that's such a scenic shot! You have such lovely hair and it's braided so beautifully!


----------



## mermaid.braid

SmokieDragon said:


> The Cuir looks really good on you and that's such a scenic shot! You have such lovely hair and it's braided so beautifully!



Thank you!! I would've been miserable with my hair down in the heat; this is my favorite braid to do! It stays put all day.


----------



## seton

mermaid.braid said:


> I  my small Vermillion Cuir. Carried it this weekend:
> 
> View attachment 3055821
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055822




Wonderful.  You always have the most picturesque background.  &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> I  my small Vermillion Cuir. Carried it this weekend:
> 
> View attachment 3055821
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055822



Love the color! You look great!


----------



## mermaid.braid

seton said:


> Wonderful.  You always have the most picturesque background.  &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;





pbnjam said:


> Love the color! You look great!



Thank you both


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> @frenziedhandbag, I did have a good weekend! Got my fix of two of my favorite things: sushi and ice cream



sushi and ice cream! Gal, now you're making me crave for them... and its close to 11pm here. &#127846;&#127843;


----------



## changingwoman

Hi ladies,

I just received my first LC Cuir yesterday...a mini cuir in Arizona!  It's absolutely gorgeous, and I'm truly blown away by how light the leather is.  When I pulled it out of the box and felt how light it was I think I actually shouted "no way!!"  Good thing I was home alone at the time 

I'm a little worried now though...do I need to worry about the bag's long-term sturdiness because of the lightness or thinness of the leather?  Will the thin strap stretch on my mini cuir if I load it up heavy?  Will the body of the bag stretch or tear if I'm not careful?

Just curious to hear your experiences with this, whether with the mini cuir or one of the larger sizes (I'm eyeing a small cuir in Ice Blue next...hoping to use it as my everyday handbag for travel to Europe in September!).  I tend to load up my bags with relatively heavy items, especially when traveling (guidebooks, umbrellas, water bottles, etc), and I'd hate to stretch a beautiful LC Cuir.  Should I get a Neo for that kind of travel instead?  Since the Cuir line seems to have a lot of fans, it's gotta be good quality, but I still just can't believe how light the leather is!  TIA LC experts!!


----------



## mbaldino

changingwoman said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just received my first LC Cuir yesterday...a mini cuir in Arizona!  It's absolutely gorgeous, and I'm truly blown away by how light the leather is.  When I pulled it out of the box and felt how light it was I think I actually shouted "no way!!"  Good thing I was home alone at the time
> 
> I'm a little worried now though...do I need to worry about the bag's long-term sturdiness because of the lightness or thinness of the leather?  Will the thin strap stretch on my mini cuir if I load it up heavy?  Will the body of the bag stretch or tear if I'm not careful?
> 
> Just curious to hear your experiences with this, whether with the mini cuir or one of the larger sizes (I'm eyeing a small cuir in Ice Blue next...hoping to use it as my everyday handbag for travel to Europe in September!).  I tend to load up my bags with relatively heavy items, especially when traveling (guidebooks, umbrellas, water bottles, etc), and I'd hate to stretch a beautiful LC Cuir.  Should I get a Neo for that kind of travel instead?  Since the Cuir line seems to have a lot of fans, it's gotta be good quality, but I still just can't believe how light the leather is!  TIA LC experts!!




Hello!

I have a small cherry red cuir and absolutely adore it. 

Before I bought it I spoke with a longchamp representative that carried a black cuir every day for the past year. She said her bag has held up well with no corner wear. 

I feel that I could load it up with no worries. 

I especially love how light the bag is.


----------



## pbnjam

changingwoman said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just received my first LC Cuir yesterday...a mini cuir in Arizona!  It's absolutely gorgeous, and I'm truly blown away by how light the leather is.  When I pulled it out of the box and felt how light it was I think I actually shouted "no way!!"  Good thing I was home alone at the time
> 
> I'm a little worried now though...do I need to worry about the bag's long-term sturdiness because of the lightness or thinness of the leather?  Will the thin strap stretch on my mini cuir if I load it up heavy?  Will the body of the bag stretch or tear if I'm not careful?
> 
> Just curious to hear your experiences with this, whether with the mini cuir or one of the larger sizes (I'm eyeing a small cuir in Ice Blue next...hoping to use it as my everyday handbag for travel to Europe in September!).  I tend to load up my bags with relatively heavy items, especially when traveling (guidebooks, umbrellas, water bottles, etc), and I'd hate to stretch a beautiful LC Cuir.  Should I get a Neo for that kind of travel instead?  Since the Cuir line seems to have a lot of fans, it's gotta be good quality, but I still just can't believe how light the leather is!  TIA LC experts!!



Congrats on the mini cuir in Arizona. I would love to see a picture of it! I should get myself over there but haven't had time yet.  Also yay for you on traveling to Europe. I think neo will be sturdier than lp cuir. I haven't had any corner wear on my neo whereas my friend has corner wear on her LP cuir. I don't have a lot of experience with LP cuir but I would be more careful with that than my neo.


----------



## Keren16

Bought the cuir as something to wear casually & not worry about maintenance 
Surprised how much I like & care about it
The bag wears well
The neo is nice also (good for using on rainy days)
Different uses


----------



## changingwoman

mbaldino said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a small cherry red cuir and absolutely adore it.
> 
> Before I bought it I spoke with a longchamp representative that carried a black cuir every day for the past year. She said her bag has held up well with no corner wear.
> 
> I feel that I could load it up with no worries.
> 
> I especially love how light the bag is.




Thanks!  I've been drooling over the Cherry Red too - glad to hear how much you love it!  This does make me feel a little better.  "Loading it up" is what I'm worried about, because it's what I normally do!  Gotta learn how to lighten my everyday load.




pbnjam said:


> Congrats on the mini cuir in Arizona. I would love to see a picture of it! I should get myself over there but haven't had time yet.  Also yay for you on traveling to Europe. I think neo will be sturdier than lp cuir. I haven't had any corner wear on my neo whereas my friend has corner wear on her LP cuir. I don't have a lot of experience with LP cuir but I would be more careful with that than my neo.




Thank you!!  I've attached a photo of my mini cuir.  Of course I had to get the Arizona color, since that is where I live   And thanks for the input on Neo vs. Cuir as a travel handbag.  I'm excited for my trip, and as I'm just getting into LC I guess I wanted an excuse to get a Cuir, but maybe it's not the most practical bag for my trip.  I dunno.  It's not the corner wear I'm really worried about, but just about putting too many heavy things into the bag, and stretching or distorting it, since it seems the leather is so thin.  Maybe it's stronger than it seems, but maybe that's something I shouldn't risk.  I'll think some more on it, but maybe Neo is the way to go for this particular trip.  That Opera sure is a pretty color...




Keren16 said:


> Bought the cuir as something to wear casually & not worry about maintenance
> Surprised how much I like & care about it
> The bag wears well
> The neo is nice also (good for using on rainy days)
> Different uses




Thanks especially for pointing out that they're good for different uses.  I guess since I'm just getting into LC that's something I'm discovering...I guess it's an excuse to buy more bags!


----------



## EGBDF

changingwoman said:


> Thanks!  I've been drooling over the Cherry Red too - glad to hear how much you love it!  This does make me feel a little better.  "Loading it up" is what I'm worried about, because it's what I normally do!  Gotta learn how to lighten my everyday load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!  I've attached a photo of my mini cuir.  Of course I had to get the Arizona color, since that is where I live   And thanks for the input on Neo vs. Cuir as a travel handbag.  I'm excited for my trip, and as I'm just getting into LC I guess I wanted an excuse to get a Cuir, but maybe it's not the most practical bag for my trip.  I dunno.  It's not the corner wear I'm really worried about, but just about putting too many heavy things into the bag, and stretching or distorting it, since it seems the leather is so thin.  Maybe it's stronger than it seems, but maybe that's something I shouldn't risk.  I'll think some more on it, but maybe Neo is the way to go for this particular trip.  That Opera sure is a pretty color...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks especially for pointing out that they're good for different uses.  I guess since I'm just getting into LC that's something I'm discovering...I guess it's an excuse to buy more bags!



Gorgeous little one there!
I think the cuir leather is pretty strong, but then I don't carry around heavy loads.
When I travel, I frequently take a Neo and a mini cuir! I just don't want to worry AT ALL about rain, public transportation, having to set my bag down somewhere, and I don't worry about the Neo. Then I use the mini cuir when I'm just going out w/ a few things, or I keep it in the Neo as a pouch.
I do like the pockets inside the cuir vs the Neo though.


----------



## changingwoman

EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous little one there!
> 
> I think the cuir leather is pretty strong, but then I don't carry around heavy loads.
> 
> When I travel, I frequently take a Neo and a mini cuir! I just don't want to worry AT ALL about rain, public transportation, having to set my bag down somewhere, and I don't worry about the Neo. Then I use the mini cuir when I'm just going out w/ a few things, or I keep it in the Neo as a pouch.
> 
> I do like the pockets inside the cuir vs the Neo though.




Thank you so much for your thoughts.  The more I think about this, the more your strategy sounds like the best one for a trip like the one we're planning: neo + smaller bag inside for any bare minimum excursions.    I'll probably follow your lead and pick up a neo!  Thank you!


----------



## Minne Bags

For those of you with light-color cuirs (camel and lighter), did you pre-treat them? I bought the camel cuir from the nordies sale, but I'm having second thoughts. I'm worried about denim color transfer, water spots, etc. I already own a black cuir tote, which is practically carefree. But now I'm worried. Any thoughts?


----------



## butterfly0725

I regularly condition my cuirs with Collonil cream and use waterproofing spray as well. For me it is a way of taking care of the bags so that they last longer and hopefully someday my daughter will be able to use them too.


----------



## EGBDF

Minne Bags said:


> For those of you with light-color cuirs (camel and lighter), did you pre-treat them? I bought the camel cuir from the nordies sale, but I'm having second thoughts. I'm worried about denim color transfer, water spots, etc. I already own a black cuir tote, which is practically carefree. But now I'm worried. Any thoughts?



I have 2 camels that I have used a lot and have never had any problems. A cumin I've used a few times w/no problem. I will say that I've never had denim color transfer on any bags at all. So I've found them care-free but it doesn't hurt to treat them and watch out if you have the type of denim that might leave color transfer.
I have a platinum which I did spray with Apple Guarde but I've only used it once. Poor, neglected bag


----------



## Minne Bags

butterfly0725 said:


> I regularly condition my cuirs with Collonil cream and use waterproofing spray as well. For me it is a way of taking care of the bags so that they last longer and hopefully someday my daughter will be able to use them too.







EGBDF said:


> I have 2 camels that I have used a lot and have never had any problems. A cumin I've used a few times w/no problem. I will say that I've never had denim color transfer on any bags at all. So I've found them care-free but it doesn't hurt to treat them and watch out if you have the type of denim that might leave color transfer.
> 
> I have a platinum which I did spray with Apple Guarde but I've only used it once. Poor, neglected bag




Ok. Thank you both for your replies. It's helpful to hear this.


----------



## Nuberg28

Does anyone have the le pliage cuir in pebble? From the pictures online I can't tell if it leans more toward a taupe or if it is lighter in person? Thoughts?


----------



## goldfish19

Nuberg28 said:


> Does anyone have the le pliage cuir in pebble? From the pictures online I can't tell if it leans more toward a taupe or if it is lighter in person? Thoughts?



it's not taupe. It's a light grey color


----------



## Nuberg28

Thanks goldfish19!


----------



## IFH

Nuberg28 said:


> Does anyone have the le pliage cuir in pebble? From the pictures online I can't tell if it leans more toward a taupe or if it is lighter in person? Thoughts?



Here is mine, taken in bright daylight &#10084;&#128522;


----------



## Nuberg28

IFH said:


> Here is mine, taken in bright daylight [emoji173][emoji4]




You are tempting me! It looks lovely [emoji16] do you find it to be a true grey IFH?


----------



## IFH

Nuberg28 said:


> You are tempting me! It looks lovely [emoji16] do you find it to be a true grey IFH?



Yes...totally true grey.  If you love neutral, you cannot miss this one!


----------



## seton

IFH said:


> Here is mine, taken in bright daylight &#10084;&#128522;




g-g-g-gorgeous, IFH!


----------



## EGBDF

IFH said:


> Here is mine, taken in bright daylight &#10084;&#128522;



This is gorgeous!


----------



## Minne Bags

IFH said:


> Here is mine, taken in bright daylight [emoji173][emoji4]




Very pretty!


----------



## beth001

IFH said:


> Here is mine, taken in bright daylight [emoji173][emoji4]




So pretty!


----------



## CrazyLV

I'm not sure if i post here in correct topic

Wondering could you give me tips regarding how to make smooth zipper like bag instead this lil wallet stiff stiff despite new

TIA


----------



## EGBDF

CrazyLV said:


> I'm not sure if i post here in correct topic
> 
> Wondering could you give me tips regarding how to make smooth zipper like bag instead this lil wallet stiff stiff despite new
> 
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 3070181



I have 2 cuir wallets and the zippers are not smooth. You could try rubbing wax paper on them. It helped a little on mine but it's still not great.
Cute wallet!


----------



## CrazyLV

EGBDF said:


> I have 2 cuir wallets and the zippers are not smooth. You could try rubbing wax paper on them. It helped a little on mine but it's still not great.
> 
> Cute wallet!




Thank you!

I love this colour and cute

Dislike 'thick' teeth zipper that stiff running up and down.. &#128514;


----------



## LuvAllBags

IFH said:


> Here is mine, taken in bright daylight [emoji173][emoji4]




Oh gosh...just stunning. What an amazing gray...my favorite neutral.


----------



## goldfish19

Does anyone have any experience on removing a watermark on their Le Pliage Cuir?


----------



## 4theluvofpurses

IFH said:


> Here is mine, taken in bright daylight &#10084;&#128522;



Gorgeous!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Purchased a Small Cuir...can't wait to receive. Hopefully by Friday. Will post pics!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> Purchased a Small Cuir...can't wait to receive. Hopefully by Friday. Will post pics!!



Wheee! Excited to see!


----------



## EGBDF

LuvAllBags said:


> Purchased a Small Cuir...can't wait to receive. Hopefully by Friday. Will post pics!!



 What color?


----------



## LuvAllBags

EGBDF said:


> What color?




Camel! Yay!


----------



## Minne Bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Purchased a Small Cuir...can't wait to receive. Hopefully by Friday. Will post pics!!




What?! Really? Congrats. I can't wait to see pics. I've been contemplating whether that cuir style will work better for me than the cuir tote that I bought at the nordies sale.  Part of the problem is that the nordies bag was such a good deal and I simply can't get the courage to pay full retail for the small or medium cuir. Did you get a good deal?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Minne Bags said:


> What?! Really? Congrats. I can't wait to see pics. I've been contemplating whether that cuir style will work better for me than the cuir tote that I bought at the nordies sale.  Part of the problem is that the nordies bag was such a good deal and I simply can't get the courage to pay full retail for the small or medium cuir. Did you get a good deal?




Yes - made an auction offer that was accepted. Very excited to get! I will definitely post a "what's in it" pic to help illustrate how much it will hold. I loved that tote but knew it would be too big for everyday for me. Had trouble deciding between small and medium, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## goldfish19

Minne Bags said:


> What?! Really? Congrats. I can't wait to see pics. I've been contemplating whether that cuir style will work better for me than the cuir tote that I bought at the nordies sale.  Part of the problem is that the nordies bag was such a good deal and I simply can't get the courage to pay full retail for the small or medium cuir. Did you get a good deal?




There are plenty of Le pliage cuirs  on ebay. A medium bilberry ended recently for less than $300 (retail 555 plus tax). for me the tote is a little to big but I wanted a Nordstrom exclusive longchamp so I bought it. But I prefer the small size of the LPC. You should definitely get one with the long strap! It looks nice when handheld and the strap is just hanging


----------



## Minne Bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes - made an auction offer that was accepted. Very excited to get! I will definitely post a "what's in it" pic to help illustrate how much it will hold. I loved that tote but knew it would be too big for everyday for me. Had trouble deciding between small and medium, so we'll see how it goes.




Glad to hear that you scored a good deal. How exciting! Looking forward to your review. I already have the black tote which is why I'm thinking of the small or medium. Sigh. Guess I'll think on it a little more.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Minne Bags said:


> Glad to hear that you scored a good deal. How exciting! Looking forward to your review. I already have the black tote which is why I'm thinking of the small or medium. Sigh. Guess I'll think on it a little more.




I will post pics of how much the small holds to help you decide. I have seen it in person but never pulled the trigger. It looks like it holds a ton.


----------



## Minne Bags

goldfish19 said:


> There are plenty of Le pliage cuirs  on ebay. A medium bilberry ended recently for less than $300 (retail 555 plus tax). for me the tote is a little to big but I wanted a Nordstrom exclusive longchamp so I bought it. But I prefer the small size of the LPC. You should definitely get one with the long strap! It looks nice when handheld and the strap is just hanging




Thanks, goldfish! I'm always reluctant to venture onto "the bay," for fear of fakes and the hassle of getting things authenticated. But, maybe I'll check it out. And, I agree that the look of carrying it with the strap hanging is super cute. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Minne Bags

LuvAllBags said:


> I will post pics of how much the small holds to help you decide. I have seen it in person but never pulled the trigger. It looks like it holds a ton.




Thanks! I'd appreciate it.


----------



## EGBDF

Minne Bags said:


> What?! Really? Congrats. I can't wait to see pics. I've been contemplating whether that cuir style will work better for me than the cuir tote that I bought at the nordies sale.  Part of the problem is that the nordies bag was such a good deal and I simply can't get the courage to pay full retail for the small or medium cuir. Did you get a good deal?



You can always find some kind of discount at authorized resellers, if you are patient. Keep an eye on the 'Deals' thread, or sign up for emails.


----------



## Minne Bags

EGBDF said:


> You can always find some kind of discount at authorized resellers, if you are patient. Keep an eye on the 'Deals' thread, or sign up for emails.




Hey EGBDF! Patience? What's that? [emoji12] I know, I know. I do check the deals thread, but I hate being patient. LOL. I'll see how long I can hold out. I own more that 100 bags, and I think that I've only paid full retail for, like, 5 of them. Honestly, I shouldn't even be thinking about buying another.


----------



## EGBDF

Minne Bags said:


> Hey EGBDF! Patience? What's that? [emoji12] I know, I know. I do check the deals thread, but I hate being patient. LOL. I'll see how long I can hold out.* I own more that 100 bags*, and I think that I've only paid full retail for, like, 5 of them. Honestly, I shouldn't even be thinking about buying another.



 Oh wow! How many are Longchamps? You must have an amazing collection. I find the cuirs addictive, as well as the nylon. I'm trying to pare down my bag collection though because my tastes have changed over the years.


----------



## Minne Bags

EGBDF said:


> Oh wow! How many are Longchamps? You must have an amazing collection. I find the cuirs addictive, as well as the nylon. I'm trying to pare down my bag collection though because my tastes have changed over the years.




I only discovered Longchamp a few years ago, so I don't have "that" many. [emoji39]

I have:

Cuir tote in black (bought last year at full price (gasp!) from Bloomingdales)
Cuir tote in camel from this year's Nordies anniversary sale
LLH Statue of Liberty pliage (black with gold)
LLH pliage (graphite)
LLH planetes in black
LLH Planetes in hazelnut
MSH pliage in clay
MSH pliage in gunmetal (I'm awaiting delivery)
Roseau croc crossbody (it's pink, but I don't know the official color name)
Neo medium in black
XL pliage travel bag in black
Pliage cosmetic pouch (discontinued larger size) in fir
Pliage cosmetic pouch (discontinued larger size)  in paprika 
Pliage cosmetic pouch (discontinued larger size) in black
Pliage cosmetic pouch (discontinued larger size) in graphite
Pliage coin purse in Bordeaux 
Metal pliage keychain/charm

I used to have the medium planetes in black, a planetes pouch with strap, and the MLH pliage in fir, but they didn't work for me.


----------



## EGBDF

Minne Bags said:


> I only discovered Longchamp a few years ago, so I don't have "that" many. [emoji39]
> 
> I have:
> 
> Cuir tote in black (bought last year at full price (gasp!) from Bloomingdales)
> Cuir tote in camel from this year's Nordies anniversary sale
> LLH Statue of Liberty pliage (black with gold)
> LLH pliage (graphite)
> LLH planetes in black
> LLH Planetes in hazelnut
> MSH pliage in clay
> MSH pliage in gunmetal (I'm awaiting delivery)
> Roseau croc crossbody (it's pink, but I don't know the official color name)
> Neo medium in black
> XL pliage travel bag in black
> Pliage cosmetic pouch (discontinued larger size) in fir
> Pliage cosmetic pouch (discontinued larger size)  in paprika
> Pliage cosmetic pouch (discontinued larger size) in black
> Pliage cosmetic pouch (discontinued larger size) in graphite
> Pliage coin purse in Bordeaux
> Metal pliage keychain/charm
> 
> I used to have the medium planetes in black, a planetes pouch with strap, and the MLH pliage in fir, but they didn't work for me.



Great collection! I'd love to see a pic sometime of the keychain.


----------



## Minne Bags

EGBDF said:


> Great collection! I'd love to see a pic sometime of the keychain.




Thanks! [emoji4] I'm traveling now, but I'll take a pic when I return home.


----------



## Minne Bags

EGBDF said:


> Great collection! I'd love to see a pic sometime of the keychain.




@EGBDF: here are pics (front and back) of my longchamp keychain/charm. I placed it next to a quarter for size reference.


----------



## EGBDF

Minne Bags said:


> @EGBDF: here are pics (front and back) of my longchamp keychain/charm. I placed it next to a quarter for size reference.
> 
> View attachment 3074359
> View attachment 3074360



I've never seen that one before-it's adorable!


----------



## Minne Bags

EGBDF said:


> I've never seen that one before-it's adorable!




Thanks! So adorable that I've been afraid to use it. LOL.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Small Camel arrived...it was a crazy day so I'll take some pics this weekend. I like it, but hoping it doesn't end up being too small for daily use.


----------



## tinkerella

LuvAllBags said:


> Small Camel arrived...it was a crazy day so I'll take some pics this weekend. I like it, but hoping it doesn't end up being too small for daily use.




Congrats !! I am meeting my friend to get the black LPC she got for me in France later on! So excited to get my hands on it. 

Will post photos as well  although it's probably appeared in PF enough... Lol!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tinkerella said:


> Will post photos as well  although it's probably appeared in PF enough... Lol!



we never get tired of seeing LC around here. Looking forward to seeing it! 



Minne Bags said:


> @EGBDF: here are pics (front and back) of my longchamp keychain/charm.



This is so adorable! A gem of an LC!


----------



## tinkerella

Posted this in the "Show me your LC" thread but figured I could post here as well 

I'm super excited to have this baby. I love it so much! What products do you use with your LPC? Would appreciate any tips to keep the leather soft and shiny. 

What about rain? 

Is the LC colorless cream as stated in the care card any good? 

Sorry for so many questions it's my first leather bag!


----------



## mbaldino

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3074810
> 
> 
> Posted this in the "Show me your LC" thread but figured I could post here as well
> 
> I'm super excited to have this baby. I love it so much! What products do you use with your LPC? Would appreciate any tips to keep the leather soft and shiny.
> 
> What about rain?
> 
> Is the LC colorless cream as stated in the care card any good?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions it's my first leather bag!




Beautiful!  This is on my radar for sure. I have this in cherry and love it.


----------



## goldfish19

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3074810
> 
> 
> Posted this in the "Show me your LC" thread but figured I could post here as well
> 
> I'm super excited to have this baby. I love it so much! What products do you use with your LPC? Would appreciate any tips to keep the leather soft and shiny.
> 
> What about rain?
> 
> Is the LC colorless cream as stated in the care card any good?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions it's my first leather bag!




The corners wear over time (depending on which leather was used for your LPC as some wear faster then some) but I wouldn't be too worried about anything else as yours is black. For rain and spills, I use collonil water stop before using my LPC


----------



## Minne Bags

frenziedhandbag said:


> we never get tired of seeing LC around here. Looking forward to seeing it!
> 
> 
> 
> This is so adorable! A gem of an LC!




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Minne Bags

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3074810
> 
> 
> Posted this in the "Show me your LC" thread but figured I could post here as well
> 
> I'm super excited to have this baby. I love it so much! What products do you use with your LPC? Would appreciate any tips to keep the leather soft and shiny.
> 
> What about rain?
> 
> Is the LC colorless cream as stated in the care card any good?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions it's my first leather bag!




Very nice! Congrats. I have the cuir tote from a few years ago. I didn't pre-treat it and the corners are not showing any wear yet. 

I will probably use my Coach moisturizer when I get ready to condition it.


----------



## EGBDF

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3074810
> 
> 
> Posted this in the "Show me your LC" thread but figured I could post here as well
> 
> I'm super excited to have this baby. I love it so much! What products do you use with your LPC? Would appreciate any tips to keep the leather soft and shiny.
> 
> What about rain?
> 
> Is the LC colorless cream as stated in the care card any good?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions it's my first leather bag!



Gorgeous! I hope it works out for you.
I use Leather CPR to clean and condition my bags but I really only use it on older bags. I sometimes put a tiny dab of Blackrocks on the corners of my cuirs to possibly prevent corner wear. For stain and rain protection, I use APpleGuarde spray only on my lighter colored bags.
I have found overall the cuirs don't need much care, part of the reason I love them so much.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Minne Bags said:


> @EGBDF: here are pics (front and back) of my longchamp keychain/charm. I placed it next to a quarter for size reference.
> 
> View attachment 3074359
> View attachment 3074360



This is very cute!


----------



## mermaid.braid

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3074810
> 
> 
> Posted this in the "Show me your LC" thread but figured I could post here as well
> 
> I'm super excited to have this baby. I love it so much! What products do you use with your LPC? Would appreciate any tips to keep the leather soft and shiny.
> 
> What about rain?
> 
> Is the LC colorless cream as stated in the care card any good?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions it's my first leather bag!



Lovely! I have the same sized one in Vermillion but I'm dreaming of doing a customized in black. I haven't treated it at all and I have some scuffs on a couple of the corners but it doesn't bother me. I feel like a dark color is less likely to show wear. I don't use it when it's raining because I usually pull out a Pliage or Néo in bad weather.


----------



## Minne Bags

SmokieDragon said:


> This is very cute!




Thanks, smokieD. [emoji3]


----------



## tinkerella

Thanks all for offering your opinions!


----------



## cheidel

Minne Bags said:


> @EGBDF: here are pics (front and back) of my longchamp keychain/charm. I placed it next to a quarter for size reference.
> 
> View attachment 3074359
> View attachment 3074360


Very cute keychain/charm!  I have never seen this one before.  Love it!


----------



## cheidel

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3074810
> 
> 
> Posted this in the "Show me your LC" thread but figured I could post here as well
> 
> I'm super excited to have this baby. I love it so much! What products do you use with your LPC? Would appreciate any tips to keep the leather soft and shiny.
> 
> What about rain?
> 
> Is the LC colorless cream as stated in the care card any good?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions it's my first leather bag!


I use Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent on ALL of my leather bags.  I also plan to use it on my 1899 black leather Cuir tote.  I also use it on my Le Pliage nylon bags, and no stains or marks on any of my LP bags so far.


----------



## Minne Bags

cheidel said:


> Very cute keychain/charm!  I have never seen this one before.  Love it!




Thanks, Cheidel! [emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

I figured out my small LPC will work well for most days, but not when I need to carry my work computer. The computer is compact so it fits, but when combined with my other daily items it's a tad too much. I'd need a medium to make it all work. However it will be great for most other days, so I will try it on Tues and take some pics. I can tell I'll like carrying it.


----------



## tinkerella

LuvAllBags said:


> I figured out my small LPC will work well for most days, but not when I need to carry my work computer. The computer is compact so it fits, but when combined with my other daily items it's a tad too much. I'd need a medium to make it all work. However it will be great for most other days, so I will try it on Tues and take some pics. I can tell I'll like carrying it.





Yay so happy it worked out for you ! I just got mine around the same time as you did and carried it out only once but I am totally in love with it. So light but fits a ton! Can't wait to see your pictures


----------



## tinkerella

cheidel said:


> I use Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent on ALL of my leather bags.  I also plan to use it on my 1899 black leather Cuir tote.  I also use it on my Le Pliage nylon bags, and no stains or marks on any of my LP bags so far.




Thanks chiedel for offering your opinion  I think I shall go ahead and get the rain and stain repellent. Where I live it pours without warning!


----------



## cheidel

tinkerella said:


> Thanks chiedel for offering your opinion  I think I shall go ahead and get the rain and stain repellent. Where I live it pours without warning!


Found this LC Cuir care information on WSB web site:

*Care:* "To maintain your product, apply with a soft brush Longchamp colorless cream regularly to leather areas. This product can be protected by applying a waterproofing agent, following the recommendations given by the manufacturer."  Which is why I use Apple Guard on all of my leather bags.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here she is! Small Camel. I will add interior pics once I carry her this week.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> Here she is! Small Camel. I will add interior pics once I carry her this week.



Camel is such a warm color! Though I can't wear browns (due to skintone), I just can't take my eyes off it!


----------



## EGBDF

LuvAllBags said:


> Here she is! Small Camel. I will add interior pics once I carry her this week.
> 
> View attachment 3078982



One of my favorites!


----------



## LuvAllBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> Camel is such a warm color! Though I can't wear browns (due to skintone), I just can't take my eyes off it!




I can't wear brown clothes, so I choose to carry brown bags instead! I can only wear cool colors.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> I can't wear brown clothes, so I choose to carry brown bags instead! I can only wear cool colors.



Same here, non brown or yellow based clothings but I heart brown SLGs, small bags and nail polish!


----------



## cheidel

LuvAllBags said:


> Here she is! Small Camel. I will add interior pics once I carry her this week.
> 
> View attachment 3078982


Congrats, such a beautiful color.  Love the camel!  Enjoy!


----------



## tinkerella

Hi should I be worried that the underside of the handles (where the leather trimming ends and the leather flattens out so that it can be sewed onto the main body of the bag) is wrinkled?  I noticed that out of four, only one is smooth and nice while the other three is pretty wrinkled and scrunched up. Attached pics for your reference...Thanks ladies


----------



## cheidel

tinkerella said:


> Hi should I be worried that the underside of the handles (where the leather trimming ends and the leather flattens out so that it can be sewed onto the main body of the bag) is wrinkled?  I noticed that out of four, only one is smooth and nice while the other three is pretty wrinkled and scrunched up. Attached pics for your reference...Thanks ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3084700
> View attachment 3084701


I personally don't think it's anything to be overly concerned about, especially on the underside.  It just seems like natural grains of the leather that may have happened when the actual stiching was done.  But it if bothers you, then return it if possible.  Is that the leather Cuir tote?

p.s.  I just checked the underside of the straps on my leather Cuir tote (black), mine are like that too, but it does not bother me nor does it take away from the beauty of the bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tinkerella said:


> Hi should I be worried that the underside of the handles (where the leather trimming ends and the leather flattens out so that it can be sewed onto the main body of the bag) is wrinkled?  I noticed that out of four, only one is smooth and nice while the other three is pretty wrinkled and scrunched up. Attached pics for your reference...Thanks ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3084700
> View attachment 3084701




I looked at my cuir...it is the same. I don't believe it's a concern.


----------



## tinkerella

cheidel said:


> p.s.  I just checked the underside of the straps on my leather Cuir tote (black), mine are like that too, but it does not bother me nor does it take away from the beauty of the bag.





LuvAllBags said:


> I looked at my cuir...it is the same. I don't believe it's a concern.



Thanks Cheidel and LAB! I just looked at my plum planetes and it is the same as well. Guess i am overreacting..


----------



## cheidel

The LC Le Pliage Cuir Satchel now comes in Ice and Arizona (rust).  I might be adding Arizona to my ever growing wish list!    Bagshop has it in 10 colors now!!!  

share-eu.longchamp.com/sites/share/files/catalog/15H/1512737611/0/700/product_medium/longchamp_handbag_le_pliage_cuir_1512737611_0.png


----------



## cheidel

This is Arizona (rust).  I likey!!!!  


share-eu.longchamp.com/sites/share/files/catalog/15H/1512737611/0/700/product_medium/longchamp_handbag_le_pliage_cuir_1512737611_0.png


----------



## LuvAllBags

cheidel said:


> This is Arizona (rust).  I likey!!!!
> 
> 
> share-eu.longchamp.com/sites/share/files/catalog/15H/1512737611/0/700/product_medium/longchamp_handbag_le_pliage_cuir_1512737611_0.png




I love Arizona. I think it will be my medium cuir purchase.


----------



## goldfish19

cheidel said:


> This is Arizona (rust).  I likey!!!!
> 
> 
> share-eu.longchamp.com/sites/share/files/catalog/15H/1512737611/0/700/product_medium/longchamp_handbag_le_pliage_cuir_1512737611_0.png



I wonder how arizona compares to poppy/coquelicot and paprika... Please post a photo if you decide to puchase one!


----------



## tinkerella

I conditioned my noir cuir with the longchamp leather cream  and a white microfiber cloth today and noticed that my white cloth turned greyish black ! Should I be worried that the dye is coming off? Or is this just excess dye? Thanks ladies ! The cream itself is quite easy to use otherwise, and it's smell is pretty nice.. A little like baby soap imo.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tinkerella said:


> I conditioned my noir cuir with the longchamp leather cream  and a white microfiber cloth today and noticed that my white cloth turned greyish black ! Should I be worried that the dye is coming off? Or is this just excess dye? Thanks ladies ! The cream itself is quite easy to use otherwise, and it's smell is pretty nice.. A little like baby soap imo.




I can't speak for LC, but this happens to me when I condition most of my dark leather bags. Doesn't seem to be a problem.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tinkerella said:


> Should I be worried that the dye is coming off? Or is this just excess dye?



The same thing happened when I applied protectant cream to my Cherry Red Cuir, though I used LMB products. I think its the norm for bags that are saturated in terms of colour. Perhaps, apply with a lighter hand? and I let mine take some time to dry completely.


----------



## goldfish19

frenziedhandbag said:


> The same thing happened when I applied protectant cream to my Cherry Red Cuir, though I used LMB products. I think its the norm for bags that are saturated in terms of colour. Perhaps, apply with a lighter hand? and I let mine take some time to dry completely.




Is the cream for protection against water? I usually spray on waterstop for that instead of any cream. But would love your input.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> Is the cream for protection against water? I usually spray on waterstop for that instead of any cream. But would love your input.



The LMB cream? It's to act as a barrier against stains..I don't think it repels water though. I tend to use only the LP/Neo if it's pouring and I tend to skip hand cream altogether if I am using a leather bag... so in terms of keeping handles from darkening, I cannot vouch for the cream's effectiveness, but I do wear dark jeans when I use the Cherry Red Cuir and so far, no dye transfer. I also use LMB's FHO (for handles only to protect the handles).


----------



## cebus5

marietejero said:


> Ordered the small le pliage cuir in bilberry from the gilt sale ending today. used ebatesfor3%cash_back. I missed out on the Bordeaux color and this is the closest I can find
> 
> http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/long...dced4d9fc4_1422808309495_1085793972&size_id=1


Hello!  I read that you bought the small cuir bilberry in January.  Is it a real small or medium?


----------



## Vivian1980

Hi all..

I'm new in this forum, I would like to ask do anyone notice that this season Le pliage cuir got different straps? I mean got LC logo on the links also the straps is longer. 

Recently I bought Le pliage cuir black in M size and the straps is longer than my LPC navy in S size.


----------



## Cc1213

Hello friends,

I have had to send back two Cuirs in the past month to long champ. Both had the dye bleed out in certain spots, and both were in similar colors (camel and neutral). Has anyone else had this happen. Staff first told me that the dye was not sealed properly, but now they are saying that I must have damaged the bag (which is odd, considering that they will replace the bag..)


----------



## hitt

Cc1213 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have had to send back two Cuirs in the past month to long champ. Both had the dye bleed out in certain spots, and both were in similar colors (camel and neutral). Has anyone else had this happen. Staff first told me that the dye was not sealed properly, but now they are saying that I must have damaged the bag (which is odd, considering that they will replace the bag..)
> 
> View attachment 3102052


I personally don't have that color but I just wanted to give you moral support because that second response has got me all riled up. I am also tempted to urge you to email Longchamp? It just seem so unusual and perhaps they would appreciate getting feedback so that they can improve their dye methods/etc. (On an unrelated note, I once bought a expandable tote from Nordstrom during their Anniversary sale. I was so excited for my orders to come in and then my heart broke when I noticed a huge slash in the bag when it is expanded. At first I thought the bag got caught on itself when I zipped it back up. But it made no sense. So I inspected the plastic covering the bag was in and saw there was a slash there as well. So it must have happened in their warehouse! I don't think the associate tried to blame it on me. I even told her I made sure not to use sharp items to open the package.)


----------



## catsinthebag

Here's mine, bought a couple of weeks ago. The color is pebble but with the slouch, I think she looks like a cute little mushroom!


----------



## LuvAllBags

catsinthebag said:


> Here's mine, bought a couple of weeks ago. The color is pebble but with the slouch, I think she looks like a cute little mushroom!
> View attachment 3102283




Love Pebble!


----------



## goldfish19

Cc1213 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have had to send back two Cuirs in the past month to long champ. Both had the dye bleed out in certain spots, and both were in similar colors (camel and neutral). Has anyone else had this happen. Staff first told me that the dye was not sealed properly, but now they are saying that I must have damaged the bag (which is odd, considering that they will replace the bag..)
> 
> View attachment 3102052




Wow this is first  time I've heard of dye bleed out. Did you purchase online at the website or in store? 

Off topic, but I don't suppose you have a comparison photo of the camel versus natural? Can you elaborate on the difference please? Thank you.


----------



## hitt

catsinthebag said:


> Here's mine, bought a couple of weeks ago. The color is pebble but with the slouch, I think she looks like a cute little mushroom!
> View attachment 3102283


Hurray for your new addition! I have to hold off on any LPC purchases but I remember seeing the new colors pop up on Nordies and was smitten by Pebble! Thank you for sharing with us! She is gorgeous!


----------



## EGBDF

catsinthebag said:


> Here's mine, bought a couple of weeks ago. The color is pebble but with the slouch, I think she looks like a cute little mushroom!
> View attachment 3102283



Pebble! I love this one!


----------



## catsinthebag

LuvAllBags said:


> Love Pebble!



Me too -- it's a perfect neutral gray. 



hitt said:


> Hurray for your new addition! I have to hold off on any LPC purchases but I remember seeing the new colors pop up on Nordies and was smitten by Pebble! Thank you for sharing with us! She is gorgeous!



Thank you! I wasn't sure the LP Cuir would work for me because it's so unstructured, but it's a great grab-and-go bag!


----------



## catsinthebag

EGBDF said:


> Pebble! I love this one!



Thank you! It's my first cuir, and I'm already thinking about other colors....


----------



## hitt

catsinthebag said:


> Me too -- it's a perfect neutral gray.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I wasn't sure the LP Cuir would work for me because it's so unstructured, but it's a great grab-and-go bag!


That slouch though! What a great first LPC! Totally random but out of curiosity, was your Pebble made in France. (I am treading lightly with this question because I'd be in trouble if you told me it was made in France.)


----------



## catsinthebag

hitt said:


> That slouch though! What a great first LPC! Totally random but out of curiosity, was your Pebble made in France. (I am treading lightly with this question because I'd be in trouble if you told me it was made in France.)



It was made in Romania..... and now I gotta ask, why would you be in trouble if it was MIF?


----------



## hitt

catsinthebag said:


> It was made in Romania..... and now I gotta ask, why would you be in trouble if it was MIF?


HA!! I'd be even more tempted to buy it. I am still tempted.


----------



## catsinthebag

hitt said:


> HA!! I'd be even more tempted to buy it. I am still tempted.



Ahh, I get it! Funny thing is, I was debating between pebble and the ice blue color, and the ice LPC was made in France. But at the end of the day, I knew I'd use the pebble more. Still think about that ice one, though!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catsinthebag said:


> Here's mine, bought a couple of weeks ago. The color is pebble but with the slouch, I think she looks like a cute little mushroom



It's so cute and I love how the ladybug stands out against it. I need to thank you for the idea of using the luggage tag for the train pass. I adopted your idea and it certainly is a much more breezy entrance and exit for me. I got the LC Foulonne tag in black.


----------



## catsinthebag

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's so cute and I love how the ladybug stands out against it. I need to thank you for the idea of using the luggage tag for the train pass. I adopted your idea and it certainly is a much more breezy entrance and exit for me. I got the LC Foulonne tag in black.



Glad the luggage tag idea works for you! There was an SA in the Boston store a few years ago who suggested it to me when I was lamenting the lack of outside pockets on a bag. I've been using one ever since!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catsinthebag said:


> Glad the luggage tag idea works for you!



It's a brilliant idea and thanks for sharing it. Here is mine in Cherry Red, also a small and the Foulonne tag in black.


----------



## LuvAllBags

catsinthebag said:


> Glad the luggage tag idea works for you! There was an SA in the Boston store a few years ago who suggested it to me when I was lamenting the lack of outside pockets on a bag. I've been using one ever since!




What a great idea! Love this!


----------



## moose81

catsinthebag said:


> Here's mine, bought a couple of weeks ago. The color is pebble but with the slouch, I think she looks like a cute little mushroom!
> View attachment 3102283



This is so cute!  Love the pebble color.


----------



## HeatherL

catsinthebag said:


> Here's mine, bought a couple of weeks ago. The color is pebble but with the slouch, I think she looks like a cute little mushroom!
> View attachment 3102283




I [emoji173]&#65039; this!!!  Is this the small?


----------



## HeatherL

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's a brilliant idea and thanks for sharing it. Here is mine in Cherry Red, also a small and the Foulonne tag in black.




Just too cute and I love the color as well!,


----------



## catsinthebag

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's a brilliant idea and thanks for sharing it. Here is mine in Cherry Red, also a small and the Foulonne tag in black.



It looks great! Your cushions (pillowcases?) are cute too!



moose81 said:


> This is so cute!  Love the pebble color.



Thanks -- I love the pebble color too, it goes with everything!



HeatherL said:


> I [emoji173]&#65039; this!!!  Is this the small?



Yes, it is the small. It holds a lot!


----------



## cheidel

catsinthebag said:


> Here's mine, bought a couple of weeks ago. The color is pebble but with the slouch, I think she looks like a cute little mushroom!
> View attachment 3102283


It's lovely, very pretty color!!! Love the pop of color with the tag.


----------



## cheidel

tinkerella said:


> I conditioned my noir cuir with the longchamp leather cream  and a white microfiber cloth today and noticed that my white cloth turned greyish black ! Should I be worried that the dye is coming off? Or is this just excess dye? Thanks ladies ! The cream itself is quite easy to use otherwise, and it's smell is pretty nice.. A little like baby soap imo.


I have noticed the same when I used Apple Guard Conditioner on my black leather MBMJ tote, but the bag itself is not damaged at all.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's a brilliant idea and thanks for sharing it. Here is mine in Cherry Red, also a small and the Foulonne tag in black.


Very cute and soft looking.  The medium Cherry Cuir is on my wish list!  Thx for sharing!


----------



## Cc1213

goldfish19 said:


> Wow this is first  time I've heard of dye bleed out. Did you purchase online at the website or in store?
> 
> Off topic, but I don't suppose you have a comparison photo of the camel versus natural? Can you elaborate on the difference please? Thank you.




Hi there! I bought it online both times, and had the exact same issue with both bags, which is a shame because I love the color scheme. They are almost identical in terms of color - camel is slightly darker


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HeatherL said:


> Just too cute and I love the color as well!,



It should look deeper than it actually is and yes, the small size is simoly adorable!







catsinthebag said:


> It looks great! Your cushions (pillowcases?) are cute too!
> Yes, it is the small. It holds a lot!




&#128522; Thank you! I guess I do like red quite a lot,apart from gray and purple. Agree with you, the small Cuir is a workhorse!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Very cute and soft looking.  The medium Cherry Cuir is on my wish list!  Thx for sharing!



My pleasure. It's so soft that its huggable. &#128518; Pls get your Cherry soon so that we can be bag twins!!!


----------



## goldfish19

Cc1213 said:


> Hi there! I bought it online both times, and had the exact same issue with both bags, which is a shame because I love the color scheme. They are almost identical in terms of color - camel is slightly darker




Did you ask for a replacement or were you not interested in getting any more? So unfortunate to happen to you twice! I hope you'll get to own a le pliage cuir. I just love them!


----------



## AmyEclectic

Cuir...Love it!

Whenever I wear this bag it makes me happy and confident. I know, I'm so materialistic:shame:


----------



## goldfish19

Limited edition. Around $620. Should I buy? Can't justify the price for a small LPC [emoji30]


----------



## EGBDF

goldfish19 said:


> Limited edition. Around $620. Should I buy? Can't justify the price for a small LPC [emoji30]
> View attachment 3109895



ooooh, pretty!
I wonder if the US will get a LE cuir?
I would have to love the colors or get to choose my own colors to get one though.


----------



## goldfish19

EGBDF said:


> ooooh, pretty!
> 
> I wonder if the US will get a LE cuir?
> 
> I would have to love the colors or get to choose my own colors to get one though.




I think you can customize the colors online, but not this way that you can change the middle color. 

I'm so tempted to buy!


----------



## rx4dsoul

goldfish19 said:


> Limited edition. Around $620. Should I buy? Can't justify the price for a small LPC [emoji30]
> View attachment 3109895



Ahhh so cute!!! 
Im drawn to colorblocks too but often I have difficulty pairing them up with my outfits.


----------



## goldfish19

rx4dsoul said:


> Ahhh so cute!!!
> Im drawn to colorblocks too but often I have difficulty pairing them up with my outfits.




That's exactly my issue. this might be harder to match. But I'm justifying that it's mainly pink and the grey is neutral. 

Still undecided though as I am thinking of ordering a customized LPC with initials.


----------



## gattodiparigi

goldfish19 said:


> That's exactly my issue. this might be harder to match. But I'm justifying that it's mainly pink and the grey is neutral.
> 
> Still undecided though as I am thinking of ordering a customized LPC with initials.



It looks very pretty! But I would have the same concerns about matching it with outfits...


----------



## SmokieDragon

goldfish19 said:


> Limited edition. Around $620. Should I buy? Can't justify the price for a small LPC [emoji30]
> View attachment 3109895



Does the sign beside it say "Japan Limited Edition"? OMG!!! Sensational!

I reckon the light pink stripe in the middle makes it harder to match cos there's also the darker pink at the sides...


----------



## goldfish19

SmokieDragon said:


> Does the sign beside it say "Japan Limited Edition"? OMG!!! Sensational!
> 
> I reckon the light pink stripe in the middle makes it harder to match cos there's also the darker pink at the sides...




Yes! It is only sold in Japan. I didn't even see on the website. Only the small handbag and the mini crossbody were available. There wasn't any medium. 

I remember longchamp posted a this limited edition a months ago (red on the sides and platinum or beige at the middle) but longchamp didn't confirm if they made it! I thought it was a unicorn lol

Maybe it was China limited edition? Released during Chinese New Year. I'm speculating haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

goldfish19 said:


> Yes! It is only sold in Japan. I didn't even see on the website. Only the small handbag and the mini crossbody were available. There wasn't any medium.
> 
> I remember longchamp posted a this limited edition a months ago (red on the sides and platinum or beige at the middle) but longchamp didn't confirm if they made it! I thought it was a unicorn lol
> 
> Maybe it was China limited edition? Released during Chinese New Year. I'm speculating haha
> 
> View attachment 3110029



Too bad we can't customise Cuirs this way. If we could, I would definitely get one - maybe black and pebble


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> Limited edition. Around $620. Should I buy? Can't justify the price for a small LPC



Adorable! Only if you love the colorblock and it works for you.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Got a medium Vermillion today...OMG...love this stunning color. Pics soon!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> Got a medium Vermillion today...OMG...love this stunning color. Pics soon!



Love Vermillion! It has that orangy tone but is still a red. I have it in a mini Cuir crossbody.


----------



## MMaiko

LuvAllBags said:


> Got a medium Vermillion today...OMG...love this stunning color. Pics soon!



Can't wait to see!


----------



## LuvAllBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love Vermillion! It has that orangy tone but is still a red. I have it in a mini Cuir crossbody.




The guy in the boutique said it's Vermillion, but I am now thinking it's Cherry. It is not orangey like vermillion, but more of a true red...blue undertones. I was trying to decide between Pebble and the red. Pebble is beautiful, but the red just spoke to me. I liked Arizona, but did not think it would be versatile enough for me.


----------



## goldfish19

LuvAllBags said:


> The guy in the boutique said it's Vermillion, but I am now thinking it's Cherry. It is not orangey like vermillion, but more of a true red...blue undertones. I was trying to decide between Pebble and the red. Pebble is beautiful, but the red just spoke to me. I liked Arizona, but did not think it would be versatile enough for me.




You must have cherry as vermillion is from 2014 summer. Cherry is a lovely color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> The guy in the boutique said it's Vermillion, but I am now thinking it's Cherry. It is not orangey like vermillion, but more of a true red...blue undertones.



If its a true red with blue undertones, its Cherry Red all right. I have it in a small Cuir and its fabulous! My favourite kind of red!


----------



## LuvAllBags

goldfish19 said:


> You must have cherry as vermillion is from 2014 summer. Cherry is a lovely color!







frenziedhandbag said:


> If its a true red with blue undertones, its Cherry Red all right. I have it in a small Cuir and its fabulous! My favourite kind of red!




Yes, I am sure it's Cherry. They only had the current season colors, so it has to be. I really like it. I will post pics after I load it up to carry this week. I think this size will work much better for my daily needs than the small, which doesn't seem to be working for me...I carry my computer too often to make that size work. The computer is small, but it's still too tight a squeeze.


----------



## royaroxy

IFH said:


> Here is mine, taken in bright daylight &#10084;&#128522;


I was looking for an exact photo of this shade! Gray is my favourite colour, just wasn't sure what sort of grey Pebble really was. Can't wait for mine. Thank you


----------



## teamsalinas

is the cuir heavy? like much heavier than the le pliage


----------



## EGBDF

teamsalinas said:


> is the cuir heavy? like much heavier than the le pliage



No, it's very lightweight. I weighed a small w/strap and it's about 13oz, so less than a pound.


----------



## Keren16

teamsalinas said:


> is the cuir heavy? like much heavier than the le pliage




It's heavier than the pliage but not heavy 
The cuir is a nice bag


----------



## LuvAllBags

teamsalinas said:


> is the cuir heavy? like much heavier than the le pliage




I think it's very light, and I cannot tolerate heavy bags.


----------



## tinkerella

teamsalinas said:


> is the cuir heavy? like much heavier than the le pliage




I think for a leather bag it's considered very lightweight. In fact, when my friend got mine for me in France she was so surprised at the lightness that she wanted one for herself as well


----------



## inluvwluxury

N


----------



## pomeline

I'm very happy with my new medium cuir but... Just need to confirm a certain thing is a feature and not a fault. 

I've noticed some horizontal ripple patterns on the flap, especially when I lift it. Not really wrinkles, but it's just how the leather behaves when the flap is not folded down. The more it is folded, the more smooth it looks. I suspect this is just a normal thing considering the leather under the flap is different (more smooth and hard) and on top it is softer. Has anyone else noticed this?

My cuir is this year's cherry red and it's made of lamb leather. I've almost managed to get the wrinkles out that were on the bag due to it being folded when bought but the flap is still puzzling me. I'm wondering if I should use some kind of cream at some point to keep the leather in good condition and supple.


----------



## catsinthebag

pomeline said:


> I'm very happy with my new medium cuir but... Just need to confirm a certain thing is a feature and not a fault.
> 
> I've noticed some horizontal ripple patterns on the flap, especially when I lift it. Not really wrinkles, but it's just how the leather behaves when the flap is not folded down. The more it is folded, the more smooth it looks. I suspect this is just a normal thing considering the leather under the flap is different (more smooth and hard) and on top it is softer. Has anyone else noticed this?
> 
> My cuir is this year's cherry red and it's made of lamb leather. I've almost managed to get the wrinkles out that were on the bag due to it being folded when bought but the flap is still puzzling me. I'm wondering if I should use some kind of cream at some point to keep the leather in good condition and supple.




Ripples like this, you mean? My flap does it too, but if it's snapped down, it looks fine. I figure this is just a quirk of the leather and is normal.


----------



## pomeline

catsinthebag said:


> Ripples like this, you mean? My flap does it too, but if it's snapped down, it looks fine. I figure this is just a quirk of the leather and is normal.
> View attachment 3137134



That's exactly what I mean!  Thanks for this, I'm relieved to hear it's a normal thing. I thought it might have something to do with the leather being as it is, a natural material with slight variations. It doesn't really bother me that much but I was curious to know if anyone else had noticed such a thing.

catsinthebag, your cuir looks fabulous! That colour is lovely.


----------



## Yanhearts

Urgent!
Hi,
is it common to receive scratches and tiny holes for Cuir?
There are small bumps and slight scratch on the hardware too.

I just received one from a seller. Brand new, I have yet to use it.




Underside of flap wrinkled. Top left hand have small scratch-like marks. No wrinkles on the front of flap




Scratch




Scratch off at the side







Small tiny holes appear around the bag. Very small..but it is more like a peel-off kind of holes.




Bumps on the hardware




I think this is just pressed on when it is folded. Hopefully it will disappear.


Thanks!


----------



## cheidel

Yanhearts said:


> Urgent!
> Hi,
> is it common to receive scratches and tiny holes for Cuir?
> There are small bumps and slight scratch on the hardware too.
> 
> I just received one from a seller. Brand new, I have yet to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underside of flap wrinkled. Top left hand have small scratch-like marks. No wrinkles on the front of flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scratch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scratch off at the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small tiny holes appear around the bag. Very small..but it is more like a peel-off kind of holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumps on the hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is just pressed on when it is folded. Hopefully it will disappear.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Since you received it directly from a private seller, perhaps you should ask the seller about your concerns.  The marks, especially on the hardware don't normally appear on a brand new unused LC.


----------



## cheidel

pomeline said:


> I'm very happy with my new medium cuir but... Just need to confirm a certain thing is a feature and not a fault.
> 
> I've noticed some horizontal ripple patterns on the flap, especially when I lift it. Not really wrinkles, but it's just how the leather behaves when the flap is not folded down. The more it is folded, the more smooth it looks. I suspect this is just a normal thing considering the leather under the flap is different (more smooth and hard) and on top it is softer. Has anyone else noticed this?
> 
> My cuir is this year's cherry red and it's made of lamb leather. I've almost managed to get the wrinkles out that were on the bag due to it being folded when bought but the flap is still puzzling me. I'm wondering if I should use some kind of cream at some point to keep the leather in good condition and supple.


How do you like color of the Cherry Cuir?  I just ordered the medium Cuir in Cherry today.  It has been on my Wish List for a while.  I have the leather Cuir tote in black, and fell in love with the leather.


----------



## Bebebliss

cheidel said:


> How do you like color of the Cherry Cuir?  I just ordered the medium Cuir in Cherry today.  It has been on my Wish List for a while.  I have the leather Cuir tote in black, and fell in love with the leather.



The cherry is LOVELY - I just saw it today.  It's a very "clean" red - modern and bright like iconic Elizabeth Arden red door type lipstick color.  Gorgeous!


----------



## LuvAllBags

cheidel said:


> How do you like color of the Cherry Cuir?  I just ordered the medium Cuir in Cherry today.  It has been on my Wish List for a while.  I have the leather Cuir tote in black, and fell in love with the leather.




I have a Cherry Medium Cuir and I think it's the perfect red. Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

Bebebliss said:


> The cherry is LOVELY - I just saw it today.  It's a very "clean" red - modern and bright like iconic Elizabeth Arden red door type lipstick color.  Gorgeous!


 


LuvAllBags said:


> I have a Cherry Medium Cuir and I think it's the perfect red. Congrats!


 
Great, thanks for the info.  Can't wait to get it next week!!!


----------



## cheidel

LuvAllBags said:


> I have a Cherry Medium Cuir and I think it's the perfect red. Congrats!


Is it a nice size?  I prefer larger bags because I carry so much stuff.  LOL  But have not seen this Cuir IRL since LC is not sold where I live.  So, I hope it's big enough for me.  Although, I plan to treat myself to the large customized Cuir for Christmas.


----------



## nakedjaxx

Went to Longchamp today and intended to buy the pebble LaPilage Cuir in medium. I wasn't really impress wit the pebble colour nor did I like any of the bold colours.... So I bought the black one. They didn't have one in stock in Yorkdale so I have to preorder and pick it up later. Ugh. Hassle.


----------



## pomeline

cheidel said:


> How do you like color of the Cherry Cuir?  I just ordered the medium Cuir in Cherry today.  It has been on my Wish List for a while.  I have the leather Cuir tote in black, and fell in love with the leather.





Bebebliss said:


> The cherry is LOVELY - I just saw it today.  It's a very "clean" red - modern and bright like iconic Elizabeth Arden red door type lipstick color.  Gorgeous!



That is an excellent description, it's exactly like it! It's a very classic red, not bright but true red. The color reminds me of the red from Guerlain's Habit Rouge. For some reason it also reminds me of 1980s (not in a bad way at all), I could swear that shade of red was in fashion back then. I love the chocolate brown lining, very classy in all. 

My only problem with my Cuir is the autumn weather... I keep checking the weather forecasts to determine if it will be a Cuir day or not. I guess I'll have to find a big umbrella in cherry red now...


----------



## cheidel

pomeline said:


> That is an excellent description, it's exactly like it! It's a very classic red, not bright but true red. The color reminds me of the red from Guerlain's Habit Rouge. For some reason it also reminds me of 1980s (not in a bad way at all), I could swear that shade of red was in fashion back then. I love the chocolate brown lining, very classy in all.
> 
> My only problem with my Cuir is the autumn weather... I keep checking the weather forecasts to determine if it will be a Cuir day or not. I guess I'll have to find a big umbrella in cherry red now...


Thank you for the info.  I sprayed my black Cuir Tote with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent (which I use on all of my bags, LP nylon included).  So, I plan to do the same when the Cherry arrives.  I've carried my black Cuir in the rain with no problems.


----------



## SmokieDragon

nakedjaxx said:


> Went to Longchamp today and intended to buy the pebble LaPilage Cuir in medium. I wasn't really impress wit the pebble colour nor did I like any of the bold colours.... So I bought the black one. They didn't have one in stock in Yorkdale so I have to preorder and pick it up later. Ugh. Hassle.



I just bought a Black Cuir (Small) and it has a nice sheen to it. I think you will love the Black Cuir, no regrets


----------



## tinkerella

SmokieDragon said:


> I just bought a Black Cuir (Small) and it has a nice sheen to it. I think you will love the Black Cuir, no regrets




Totally agree ! I can't stop using my black cuir ))


----------



## LuvAllBags

cheidel said:


> Is it a nice size?  I prefer larger bags because I carry so much stuff.  LOL  But have not seen this Cuir IRL since LC is not sold where I live.  So, I hope it's big enough for me.  Although, I plan to treat myself to the large customized Cuir for Christmas.




Yes, it's a good size. The large felt overwhelming to me, but I guess it all depends how much you carry. I am good with the Medium and the Small was just too small for everyday use.


----------



## cheidel

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, it's a good size. The large felt overwhelming to me, but I guess it all depends how much you carry. I am good with the Medium and the Small was just too small for everyday use.


Thanks, the medium sounds perfect!  Will let you know when it arrives, scheduled for delivery in a couple days.


----------



## goldfish19

cheidel said:


> Thanks, the medium sounds perfect!  Will let you know when it arrives, scheduled for delivery in a couple days.




What color did you get?

The LPC small is perfect for me. I have 2 mediums which I bought initially and feel they are too big against my frame and I can't really fill it in. It's good for travel, though, as I bring a lot of things like passports etc. The small is perfect for me for day to day.


----------



## cheidel

goldfish19 said:


> What color did you get?
> 
> The LPC small is perfect for me. I have 2 mediums which I bought initially and feel they are too big against my frame and I can't really fill it in. It's good for travel, though, as I bring a lot of things like passports etc. The small is perfect for me for day to day.


I ordered the Cherry medium Cuir.  That color has been on my wish list for a while, and I am so in love with the leather Cuir Tote (black), I thought the Cherry would be a nice pop of color.    What colors are yours?


----------



## Gelsomina

Love the Cuir range. Tempted to get one either in Cherry Red or Malabar pink. The softness of the leather and the crossbody strap sealed the deal. Now to save up.


----------



## seton

LPC LE for Taiwan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lRGk3NT0Ck


----------



## tinkerella

seton said:


> LPC LE for Taiwan




Oh myyyyy [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] the gold hardware, the macaron, the Eiffel.. My heart ! 
Thanks for sharing Seton! Is this like a customized LPC where you can decide what badges you want on the bag?

Taiwanese girls are so lucky !


----------



## goldfish19

Seems like the pins are customizable. I wonder if Longchamp picks one Asian country per season for a limited edition cuir? This season it was Japan and it was just one color. Can't wait to know more!


----------



## Purple6

Hi, I just found out my 2 Longchamp cuir zipper area are not the same.
Just wanna know if anyone else has the same?
I have taken it to the Longchamp store few months back and they said it is authentic but the zipper doesnt close all the way. 
would it be considered faulty you think? or just normal?
Could anyone help? is yours like that?

Thank you


----------



## tinkerella

Purple6 said:


> would it be considered faulty you think? or just normal?
> Could anyone help? is yours like that?
> 
> Thank you




Mine doesn't close all the way as well! Doesn't bother me. Don't worry about it


----------



## goldfish19

One of mine is the same as yours and I only noticed it now. What I noticed before is the other end of the zipper. It also has a gap. I've asked an SA about this before and they said it's not uncommon. She showed me 2 more bags with the same gaps. I had to ask as I thought it was a defect. Here's mine with gaps on both ends.


----------



## goldfish19

Purple6 said:


> Hi, I just found out my 2 Longchamp cuir zipper area are not the same.
> Just wanna know if anyone else has the same?
> I have taken it to the Longchamp store few months back and they said it is authentic but the zipper doesnt close all the way.
> would it be considered faulty you think? or just normal?
> Could anyone help? is yours like that?
> 
> Thank you



see my reply above


----------



## Yanhearts

Purple6 said:


> Hi, I just found out my 2 Longchamp cuir zipper area are not the same.
> Just wanna know if anyone else has the same?
> I have taken it to the Longchamp store few months back and they said it is authentic but the zipper doesnt close all the way.
> would it be considered faulty you think? or just normal?
> Could anyone help? is yours like that?
> 
> Thank you


My pebble zipper end is the same as your red and black is the same as your pink.
I read previous posts about this too so should not be a big problem.


----------



## Purple6

Yanhearts said:


> My pebble zipper end is the same as your red and black is the same as your pink.
> I read previous posts about this too so should not be a big problem.



Thank you so much! Saving me trip to the store..one store told me should zip all the way so I was thinking I still need to show it. Cheers


----------



## Purple6

goldfish19 said:


> One of mine is the same as yours and I only noticed it now. What I noticed before is the other end of the zipper. It also has a gap. I've asked an SA about this before and they said it's not uncommon. She showed me 2 more bags with the same gaps. I had to ask as I thought it was a defect. Here's mine with gaps on both ends.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170716



Thanks dear...
So the SA said is not a defect?


----------



## goldfish19

Purple6 said:


> Thanks dear...
> So the SA said is not a defect?




It was a store in HK and she didn't say it was a defect. Because she couldn't articulate herself, she just showed me another bag with the same zipper. So I assumed she meant it's common.


----------



## goldfish19

Cross posting this Le Pliage Cuir. Limited release- Taiwan


----------



## SmokieDragon

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 3174607
> 
> Cross posting this Le Pliage Cuir. Limited release- Taiwan



Love everything about it especially the gold hardware and the sewn-on images


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> Cross posting this Le Pliage Cuir. Limited release- Taiwan



Such a cute bag!


----------



## debra_8th

Meet my lp cuir little family.


----------



## tinkerella

debra_8th said:


> Meet my lp cuir little family.




Beautiful! What great shine on both of them !


----------



## frenziedhandbag

debra_8th said:


> Meet my lp cuir little family.



adorable collection!


----------



## SmokieDragon

debra_8th said:


> Meet my lp cuir little family.



Cute family! They look so good together


----------



## debra_8th

frenziedhandbag said:


> adorable collection!





tinkerella said:


> Beautiful! What great shine on both of them !





SmokieDragon said:


> Cute family! They look so good together



Thank you!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

debra_8th said:


> Meet my lp cuir little family.



what a great family!


----------



## MMaiko

debra_8th said:


> Meet my lp cur little family.




Lovely family.


----------



## ParisAmour

Does anyone have the small cuir who is 5'6"? If so do you have modeling shots? How do you like it?


----------



## applecidered

I just bought a le pliage cuir at my local Nordstrom Rack (last one left, in a sand color and on clearance). It wasn't in pristine shape, but I figured I had 3 months to think about it. The tag says "Made in Tunisia". Is this normal for a Longchamp cuir? It's this one by the way.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-leather-handbag/3456265


----------



## debra_8th

applecidered said:


> I just bought a le pliage cuir at my local Nordstrom Rack (last one left, in a sand color and on clearance). It wasn't in pristine shape, but I figured I had 3 months to think about it. The tag says "Made in Tunisia". Is this normal for a Longchamp cuir? It's this one by the way.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-leather-handbag/3456265



Yes, it's perfectly fine. Even some of them are made in China.


----------



## ParisAmour

Just got the small cuir! So excited! I am 5'6" for reference


----------



## goldfish19

applecidered said:


> I just bought a le pliage cuir at my local Nordstrom Rack (last one left, in a sand color and on clearance). It wasn't in pristine shape, but I figured I had 3 months to think about it. The tag says "Made in Tunisia". Is this normal for a Longchamp cuir? It's this one by the way.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-leather-handbag/3456265




Yes. Longchamp is made in several countries including Tunisia. 

How much did you get it for? What size did you get?


----------



## EGBDF

ParisAmour said:


> View attachment 3192450
> View attachment 3192451
> View attachment 3192452
> 
> 
> Just got the small cuir! So excited! I am 5'6" for reference



Looks great!


----------



## applecidered

goldfish19 said:


> Yes. Longchamp is made in several countries including Tunisia.
> 
> How much did you get it for? What size did you get?



According to the receipt, it's a small size? I think it's a good deal, but one of the panels look "distressed" and not smooth, and one of the corners has a bit of wear. I was planning to gift to my mom who likes Longchamp. As you can see in the pics, it's not brand new, it's likely been worn and returned to Nordstrom and went to Rack.


----------



## pbnjam

ParisAmour said:


> View attachment 3192450
> View attachment 3192451
> View attachment 3192452
> 
> 
> Just got the small cuir! So excited! I am 5'6" for reference




O I like your outfit! The bag looks like the perfect size on you.


----------



## ParisAmour

EGBDF said:


> Looks great!




Thanks!!


----------



## ParisAmour

pbnjam said:


> O I like your outfit! The bag looks like the perfect size on you.




Thanks! The shirt is from lucky brand at marshalls! I was worried the small would be too small but it surprisingly holds a lot!


----------



## ParisAmour

applecidered said:


> According to the receipt, it's a small size? I think it's a good deal, but one of the panels look "distressed" and not smooth, and one of the corners has a bit of wear. I was planning to gift to my mom who likes Longchamp. As you can see in the pics, it's not brand new, it's likely been worn and returned to Nordstrom and went to Rack.




I just got the small in this color too! Do you love it!


----------



## applecidered

ParisAmour said:


> I just got the small in this color too! Do you love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192719


The color is lovely! I am planning to gift for my mom.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Any deals on the cuir line? Looking specifically for either medium or large in black or red (but will gladly check out any deals [emoji4])?

Thank you!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Is the Garni Cuir line authentic?
When I do an online search, they're all up for sale at unfamiliar (at least to me) sites. I just don't want to buy a fake. &#128578;

Thank you!


----------



## goldfish19

BlackGrayRed said:


> Is the Garni Cuir line authentic?
> When I do an online search, they're all up for sale at unfamiliar (at least to me) sites. I just don't want to buy a fake. &#128578;
> 
> Thank you!




No. There is no such line. Those embossed cuirs are fake. This style was only made in travel size. And has already been discontinued a long time ago.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Thank you so much, goldfish19! 
Have a great weekend!


----------



## diamondsfrost

Hi everyone, I recently bought an LP Cuir from WhatSheBuys in the blue color and while it's made in France, there seems to be a change in the leathers used? It used to be lamb and goat, but when I looked in the Longchamp pamphlet that comes with every bag, it says the bag is lamb trimmed with cowhide?

Just a thought. The upside is that cowhide seems to be tougher than goatskin.


----------



## Purple6

Hello authenticator, hoping you can help..
Im looking for Longchamp Cuir in red color small size.
I cant remember the code the first one I saw.
But definitely normal red and made in france. 
I bought one recently from ebay it is red colour
Tag said ending 7545 however made in china. 
Is it possible for same colour and size bag made in different country?
How many red out there? I know it is not cherry or vermillion. 
Thanks so much


----------



## Purple6

Sorry the top one is my new one one ending 7545
The second one is my old one cant remember the code. Thanks ladies


----------



## goldfish19

Purple6 said:


> Hello authenticator, hoping you can help..
> Im looking for Longchamp Cuir in red color small size.
> I cant remember the code the first one I saw.
> But definitely normal red and made in france.
> I bought one recently from ebay it is red colour
> Tag said ending 7545 however made in china.
> Is it possible for same colour and size bag made in different country?
> How many red out there? I know it is not cherry or vermillion.
> Thanks so much




Do you have a photo taken by yourself? 
That red is rouge red.


----------



## goldfish19

Can you post the plastic tags of both bags if you have both in your possession?


----------



## Purple6

goldfish19 said:


> Do you have a photo taken by yourself?
> That red is rouge red.



Sorry goldfish which one is rouge red? Photo 1 or 2?
I only have the new red which is photo 1. I lost no 2.
Here are no 2.

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## goldfish19

Purple6 said:


> Sorry goldfish which one is rouge red? Photo 1 or 2?
> I only have the new red which is photo 1. I lost no 2.
> Here are no 2.
> 
> Any help much appreciated.




The tag you posted is rouge red.


----------



## Purple6

goldfish19 said:


> The tag you posted is rouge red.


t

Thanks goldfish.
Do you know how many red are there?
 I know its not poppy or vermilion or cherry.
also is it possible for same colour and size be made in different countries?
TIA


----------



## goldfish19

Purple6 said:


> t
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks goldfish.
> 
> Do you know how many red are there?
> 
> I know its not poppy or vermilion or cherry.
> 
> also is it possible for same colour and size be made in different countries?
> 
> TIA




Yes it's possible. 

All the reds have already been mentioned, including rouge.


----------



## mintmatcha

I'm planning to get one customized color in mid size. The size is great for travelling


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Does Longchamp have any products (bags and wallet) that are "Made in Italy." I found one, and I'm wondering if it's authentic or fake. 

Thank you!


----------



## EGBDF

BlackGrayRed said:


> Does Longchamp have any products (bags and wallet) that are "Made in Italy." I found one, and I'm wondering if it's authentic or fake.
> 
> Thank you!



My leather shoes are all made in Italy but none of my bags or walletsbut I don't know really. Maybe post it in the authenticate this thread and see what happens.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Thank you, EGBDF!


----------



## jneshops

Hello! I recently purchased a preloved cuir. The seller said the color was "camel", but when I received the bag I immediately thought it looked more like "natural". Does anyone here know the color code for either camel or natural in the cuir line? I have not been able to find examples on the internet. Thank you!


----------



## goldfish19

jneshops said:


> Hello! I recently purchased a preloved cuir. The seller said the color was "camel", but when I received the bag I immediately thought it looked more like "natural". Does anyone here know the color code for either camel or natural in the cuir line? I have not been able to find examples on the internet. Thank you!




You can post on the authentication thread to find out.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Here's some reference shots of the large cuir. I know this size is not as common, but for those of us who love a big bag! Sorry for the quality, the only mirror I have is in my bathroom!


----------



## pbnjam

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Here's some reference shots of the large cuir. I know this size is not as common, but for those of us who love a big bag! Sorry for the quality, the only mirror I have is in my bathroom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246619
> View attachment 3246620
> View attachment 3246621



O this is nice! Doesn't look too big at all. I'm definitely interested in a med/large cuir. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

pbnjam said:


> O this is nice! Doesn't look too big at all. I'm definitely interested in a med/large cuir. Thanks for sharing.




No problem! It's such a great size, but still so lightweight. I absolutely love this size.


----------



## cheidel

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Here's some reference shots of the large cuir. I know this size is not as common, but for those of us who love a big bag! Sorry for the quality, the only mirror I have is in my bathroom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246619
> View attachment 3246620
> View attachment 3246621


Your bag is gorgeous, and the Natural is such a versatile color.  It's the perfect size for me, since I already have the medium Cuir in Cherry, definitely going for the large next!  Thanks so much for the pics, they really helped!!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

cheidel said:


> Your bag is gorgeous, and the Natural is such a versatile color.  It's the perfect size for me, since I already have the medium Cuir in Cherry, definitely going for the large next!  Thanks so much for the pics, they really helped!!




I'm so glad I could help! Yay!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Here's some reference shots of the large cuir. I know this size is not as common, but for those of us who love a big bag! Sorry for the quality, the only mirror I have is in my bathroom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246619
> View attachment 3246620
> View attachment 3246621




Gorgeous! The size looks perfect!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

LuvAllBags said:


> Gorgeous! The size looks perfect!




Thank you! I carry so much so I love that I can wear it cross body. But I love the way it looks on my arm, and leather is so light that it's very comfortable that way!


----------



## goldfish19

Cross-posting this size comparison of the LPC 
small - medium - large - travel


----------



## BlackGrayRed

goldfish19 said:


> Cross-posting this size comparison of the LPC
> small - medium - large - travel
> 
> View attachment 3248878




Could you identify which size is which? Relatively new to Longchamp and the Cuir line. 

Thank you!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

I didn't see the top part. I just drooled over the bags. Sorry! Thank you!


----------



## hitt

goldfish19 said:


> Cross-posting this size comparison of the LPC
> small - medium - large - travel
> 
> View attachment 3248878


+1 
The post that needs to be bookmarked for individuals deciding on which size they should order!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm late to the party as usual, but purchased my first LC this week.  I chose the Le Pliage Cuir in the natural color in medium.  I was psyched by all the gorgeous photos in this thread and really excited to try the brand.  Well, I got it yesterday and frankly I'm a little disappointed.  I knew the leather was going to be thin and soft, but my bag is a puddly mess.  

I don't carry much in my bag, so it hangs with the saddest look.  I'm sure the packing "wrinkles" will smooth out eventually, but will I ever really bond with this bag?   Did anyone else feel a little let down when you got your first Cuir?   

I wonder if a base shaper or organizer will help, but I don't want to add weight to the bag.  One big plus for me is the light weight.    Oh, and I'm a shortie so the shoulder strap that can't be adjusted is another annoyance.   I wonder if this bag is just not meant for me.


----------



## EGBDF

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm late to the party as usual, but purchased my first LC this week.  I chose the Le Pliage Cuir in the natural color in medium.  I was psyched by all the gorgeous photos in this thread and really excited to try the brand.  Well, I got it yesterday and frankly I'm a little disappointed.  I knew the leather was going to be thin and soft, but my bag is a puddly mess.
> 
> I don't carry much in my bag, so it hangs with the saddest look.  I'm sure the packing "wrinkles" will smooth out eventually, but will I ever really bond with this bag?   Did anyone else feel a little let down when you got your first Cuir?
> 
> I wonder if a base shaper or organizer will help, but I don't want to add weight to the bag.  One big plus for me is the light weight.    Oh, and I'm a shortie so the shoulder strap that can't be adjusted is another annoyance.   I wonder if this bag is just not meant for me.



That's too bad. If you don't carry very much you might like the small instead of the medium. But it really is a soft, lightweight, puddly bag. Maybe look at at some of the other lines? I find Longchamp leather bags tend to be lightweight in general which is a big deal for me. I have a few quadris and they are lightweight, still soft but have more structure, and an adjustable strap.


----------



## MiaBorsa

EGBDF said:


> That's too bad. If you don't carry very much you might like the small instead of the medium. But it really is a soft, lightweight, puddly bag. Maybe look at at some of the other lines? I find Longchamp leather bags tend to be lightweight in general which is a big deal for me. I have a few quadris and they are lightweight, still soft but have more structure, and an adjustable strap.



Thanks for your help; I did obsess over "small or medium???" for the longest time.  I prefer to carry a larger looking bag, even though I don't carry a lot of stuff in it.   I decided that the way the bag slouches will make a small appear even smaller, if that makes sense.   

I will take a look at the quadris; thanks for the recommendation.   One major factor that drew me to the Cuir is that I love the casual vibe of the purse.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Here's my new bag; the natural in medium size.   She's growing on me.


----------



## hitt

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's my new bag; the natural in medium size.   She's growing on me.


GORGEOUS! Good choice.


----------



## pbnjam

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's my new bag; the natural in medium size.   She's growing on me.



Beautiful color! The more I see this color, the more I want one.


----------



## EGBDF

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's my new bag; the natural in medium size.   She's growing on me.





pbnjam said:


> Beautiful color! The more I see this color, the more I want one.



Yes, I love this color. It looks close to camel which is my go to color.


----------



## pbnjam

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks for your help; I did obsess over "small or medium???" for the longest time.  I prefer to carry a larger looking bag, even though I don't carry a lot of stuff in it.   I decided that the way the bag slouches will make a small appear even smaller, if that makes sense.
> 
> I will take a look at the quadris; thanks for the recommendation.   One major factor that drew me to the Cuir is that I love the casual vibe of the purse.
> 
> Have a great weekend!



The bag looks so much better after you fill it up. I think medium is a good size for this bag especially since it will give more of a slouch than the small. I like how the bag molds to your things.


----------



## SmokieDragon

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm late to the party as usual, but purchased my first LC this week.  I chose the Le Pliage Cuir in the natural color in medium.  I was psyched by all the gorgeous photos in this thread and really excited to try the brand.  Well, I got it yesterday and frankly I'm a little disappointed.  I knew the leather was going to be thin and soft, but my bag is a puddly mess.
> 
> I don't carry much in my bag, so it hangs with the saddest look.  I'm sure the packing "wrinkles" will smooth out eventually, but will I ever really bond with this bag?   Did anyone else feel a little let down when you got your first Cuir?
> 
> I wonder if a base shaper or organizer will help, but I don't want to add weight to the bag.  One big plus for me is the light weight.    Oh, and I'm a shortie so the shoulder strap that can't be adjusted is another annoyance.   I wonder if this bag is just not meant for me.



I have tried a base shaper and an organiser and personally prefer an organiser for the Medium as it gives the bag fullness and shape to nearly the top. Whereas if you put just a base shaper, if you have very few things, the bag will still tilt and kind of fold in on itself in the Medium size. Organiser is the way to go for the Medium size  For a Small, however, base shaper is the way to go, IMHO.

I'm also a shortie at 5'1" and had to try on a few Blue Cuirs before I found one with a slightly shorter strap which wouldn't require alteration - still it's a tad too long but I can live with it rather than asking the LC boutique to shorten it by 2-3 inches.

I have tried the Quadri too, both the small size and discontinued larger size and if you prefer more structure, the Small Quadri seems to keep its shape excellently like a structured bag but the larger size is too slouchy, I find. Still, Quadri is also a good line


----------



## Minne Bags

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's my new bag; the natural in medium size.   She's growing on me.




This is gorgeous! Enjoy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

SmokieDragon said:


> I have tried a base shaper and an organiser and personally prefer an organiser for the Medium as it gives the bag fullness and shape to nearly the top. Whereas if you put just a base shaper, if you have very few things, the bag will still tilt and kind of fold in on itself in the Medium size. Organiser is the way to go for the Medium size  For a Small, however, base shaper is the way to go, IMHO.
> 
> I'm also a shortie at 5'1" and had to try on a few Blue Cuirs before I found one with a slightly shorter strap which wouldn't require alteration - still it's a tad too long but I can live with it rather than asking the LC boutique to shorten it by 2-3 inches.
> 
> I have tried the Quadri too, both the small size and discontinued larger size and if you prefer more structure, the Small Quadri seems to keep its shape excellently like a structured bag but the larger size is too slouchy, I find. Still, Quadri is also a good line



Thanks for your comments.   Is there a particular organizer that works well in the medium LPC?   Would you happen to have pics of your bag with the organizer in it?   

The strap is annoying but I mostly hand carry, so I will just have to be mindful and not let the strap drag on the ground!    

I looked at the Quadri online but I prefer the style of the LPC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Minne Bags said:


> This is gorgeous! Enjoy.



Thanks!


----------



## Esquared72

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks for your comments.   Is there a particular organizer that works well in the medium LPC?   Would you happen to have pics of your bag with the organizer in it?
> 
> 
> 
> The strap is annoying but I mostly hand carry, so I will just have to be mindful and not let the strap drag on the ground!
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at the Quadri online but I prefer the style of the LPC.




I use the Jumbo Purse to Go organizer. Here are some older pics of my medium Cuir with it inside:
View attachment 3251273

View attachment 3251274

View attachment 3251275

View attachment 3251276


----------



## farris2

Sandspoint is having a 20 and 25% off sale!


----------



## MiaBorsa

eehlers said:


> I use the Jumbo Purse to Go organizer. Here are some older pics of my medium Cuir with it inside:
> View attachment 3251273
> 
> View attachment 3251274
> 
> View attachment 3251275
> 
> View attachment 3251276



Hey girl!!      Thanks very much.   Did you buy the organizer from Ebay?   Your previous pics helped push me over the edge to make this LPC purchase.


----------



## MiaBorsa

farris2 said:


> Sandspoint is having a 20 and 25% off sale!



I got the email from Sandspoint this morning.  I should have known the sales would hit as soon as I bought my bag.     I wonder if What She Buys will price match Sandspoint.   I just got my bag on Friday, so I would return and rebuy to save 25%!


----------



## farris2

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the email from Sandspoint this morning.  I should have known the sales would hit as soon as I bought my bag.     I wonder if What She Buys will price match Sandspoint.   I just got my bag on Friday, so I would return and rebuy to save 25%!




I can't make my mind up between the small and medium. The small natural is backordered of course. I love my black Le Pilage in large (nylon) so I'm wondering if the medium will be close in size. Maybe you can return and buy from Sandspoint if they won't match the price.


----------



## Esquared72

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey girl!!      Thanks very much.   Did you buy the organizer from Ebay?   Your previous pics helped push me over the edge to make this LPC purchase.




Hi! [emoji2] I bought mine from Purse Bling, through Amazon. 

I absolutely love my Cuir. I use it both with or without the organizer, depending on my mood. The bag looks awesome either way. I hope you find the organizer helps give you a bit more structure and you keep yours...the Natural color is so classic and yummy looking!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## pixiejenna

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's my new bag; the natural in medium size.   She's growing on me.



Thanks for posting could you post some more pics? I'm really itching for a tan/light brown bag. The camel color always looked good in pictures online but IRL it was really orange undertone IMO. Dose natural have that? I wish I had a store near me that carries the new colors. The only stores by me that carry the cuir have a very limited selection and almost never any of the new colors only the classic colors.


----------



## MiaBorsa

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks for posting could you post some more pics? I'm really itching for a tan/light brown bag. The camel color always looked good in pictures online but IRL it was really orange undertone IMO. Dose natural have that? I wish I had a store near me that carries the new colors. The only stores by me that carry the cuir have a very limited selection and almost never any of the new colors only the classic colors.



Here you go.   To my eye, it does have a slight orange undertone, but it's gorgeous.   This is in incandescent light in my kitchen...






And this is totally natural light from a window...


----------



## pixiejenna

MiaBorsa said:


> Here you go.   To my eye, it does have a slight orange undertone, but it's gorgeous.



Thanks for the pic. I hate buying bags and not being able to see them IRL first especially when I'm not sure about the color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks for the pic. I hate buying bags and not being able to see them IRL first especially when I'm not sure about the color.



It is hard, plus most computer monitors display color differently.   I had a pretty good idea of the color from looking at other people's pics.


----------



## SmokieDragon

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks for your comments.   Is there a particular organizer that works well in the medium LPC?   Would you happen to have pics of your bag with the organizer in it?
> 
> 
> 
> The strap is annoying but I mostly hand carry, so I will just have to be mindful and not let the strap drag on the ground!
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at the Quadri online but I prefer the style of the LPC.




I use a Bag in Bag organiser that my friend helped me order online but I think they may not have it in your country. 

Here are 2 pics of my Medium Mocha Cuir without the organiser:




Here are 2 pics with the organiser:


----------



## VerucaSalt921

I use a purse to go organizer in my large cuir. I like the organization and I love the way a handheld bag looks with sag at the bottom. Sorry these aren't a great pics, trying to sneak them at the office


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the email from Sandspoint this morning.  I should have known the sales would hit as soon as I bought my bag.     I wonder if What She Buys will price match Sandspoint.   I just got my bag on Friday, so I would return and rebuy to save 25%!



Well, What She Buys said "NO" to the price match, so I have returned the Cuir to them and will reorder from Sandspoint.   Since the savings is $135, I would be foolish not to take advantage of the sale.


----------



## MiaBorsa

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3252001
> View attachment 3252002
> 
> I use a purse to go organizer in my large cuir. I like the organization and I love the way a handheld bag looks with sag at the bottom. Sorry these aren't a great pics, trying to sneak them at the office



Thanks for the photos.   Your mocha Cuir is STUNNING.


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Here you go.   To my eye, it does have a slight orange undertone, but it's gorgeous.   This is in incandescent light in my kitchen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is totally natural light from a window...


 
Congrats, beautiful bag!!!  Enjoy it, I love mine.


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm late to the party as usual, but purchased my first LC this week.  I chose the Le Pliage Cuir in the natural color in medium.  I was psyched by all the gorgeous photos in this thread and really excited to try the brand.  Well, I got it yesterday and frankly I'm a little disappointed.  I knew the leather was going to be thin and soft, but my bag is a puddly mess.
> 
> I don't carry much in my bag, so it hangs with the saddest look.  I'm sure the packing "wrinkles" will smooth out eventually, but will I ever really bond with this bag?   Did anyone else feel a little let down when you got your first Cuir?
> 
> I wonder if a base shaper or organizer will help, but I don't want to add weight to the bag.  One big plus for me is the light weight.    Oh, and I'm a shortie so the shoulder strap that can't be adjusted is another annoyance.   I wonder if this bag is just not meant for me.


 

I have the medium in Cherry, and I use a purse organizer which adds structure, and I use a light weight magazine as a base shaper which works perfect!!!  I have several base shapers and organizers of different sizes, but the base shaper was not flexible in this bag, and I chose not to use it.  I wasn't sure how I liked the medium Cuir when I first got it, but after carrying it a few more times, I truly fell in love with it!!!!!  I like being able to fold it in my luggage when I travel, and the interior lining is pretty to me.  I plan to purchase the large Cuir when I find a good sale.    Btw, I got my organizers from pursebling.com and the one I use in my Cuir is the Jumbo size.  The organizer and the magazine do add noticeable weight to the bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> Congrats, beautiful bag!!!  Enjoy it, I love mine.





cheidel said:


> I have the medium in Cherry, and I use a purse organizer which adds structure, and I use a light weight magazine as a base shaper which works perfect!!!  I have several base shapers and organizers of different sizes, but the base shaper was not flexible in this bag, and I chose not to use it.  I wasn't sure how I liked the medium Cuir when I first got it, but after carrying it a few more times, I truly fell in love with it!!!!!  I like being able to fold it in my luggage when I travel, and the interior lining is pretty to me.  I plan to purchase the large Cuir when I find a good sale.    Btw, I got my organizers from pursebling.com and the one I use in my Cuir is the Jumbo size.  The organizer and the magazine do add noticeable weight to the bag.



Thanks, I appreciate everyone's help.   I'm waiting on my replacement bag to come from Sandspoint.  I hope they will ship fast!!   

I think I may have a random purse organizer somewhere in the depths of my closet, so I may try that one when my new bag arrives.

Oh...and I looooooove that cherry!!   I was eyeing it on Bloomingdale's website.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MiaBorsa said:


> Here you go.





SmokieDragon said:


> I use a Bag in Bag organiser



Stunning Cuirs! I need to get my Cherry Red Cuir out... as soon as the weather improves.


----------



## 4theluvofpurses

I have a medium cuir and love how lightweight it is. If you decided to keep the bag, you can get the strap shortened at a cobbler


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, I appreciate everyone's help.   I'm waiting on my replacement bag to come from Sandspoint.  I hope they will ship fast!!
> 
> I think I may have a random purse organizer somewhere in the depths of my closet, so I may try that one when my new bag arrives.
> 
> Oh...and I looooooove that cherry!!   I was eyeing it on Bloomingdale's website.


The cherry is a nice pop of color!!! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## cheidel

VerucaSalt921 said:


> I'm so glad I could help! Yay!!!


Thanks again for your help!!!  I just ordered the large Cuir in black, 25% off from Sandspointshop.com sale!!!  No longer on my wishlist!! Yay!!! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## cheidel

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3252001
> View attachment 3252002
> 
> I use a purse to go organizer in my large cuir. I like the organization and I love the way a handheld bag looks with sag at the bottom. Sorry these aren't a great pics, trying to sneak them at the office


I definitely plan to use my purse organizer and pouches.


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> I use the Jumbo Purse to Go organizer. Here are some older pics of my medium Cuir with it inside:
> View attachment 3251273
> 
> View attachment 3251274
> 
> View attachment 3251275
> 
> View attachment 3251276


Love your mocha Cuir!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

4theluvofpurses said:


> I have a medium cuir and love how lightweight it is. If you decided to keep the bag, you can get the strap shortened at a cobbler



Thanks!   I probably will have the strap shortened.


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> Thanks again for your help!!!  I just ordered the large Cuir in black, 25% off from Sandspointshop.com sale!!!  No longer on my wishlist!! Yay!!! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;



    I love a sale!


----------



## Esquared72

cheidel said:


> Love your mocha Cuir!!!




Thanks! Mine's actually Bilberry. Love it in Cuir. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Thanks! Mine's actually Bilberry. Love it in Cuir. [emoji173]&#65039;


 
Bilberry Cuir is even more lovely!!!


----------



## d_R13

Hi everyone,
I'm new here.. I'm planning to buy a new bag for traveling purpose, and sooo in lovee with the lp cuir in black. But some friends suggested me to buy the lp neo instead. They said that leather is kind of hard to maintain. I usually travel during spring/autumn. Is it ok to bring the cuir during that season? Never owned leather bag and I'm so confused now.


----------



## cheidel

Love the Cuir, and I don't find the leather hard to maintain.  I just give them a nice wipe down with my Cadillac Conditioner and spray with Appleguard after.  Love my new large Cuir in black, she arrived yesterday!!!  Great for work and travel for me personally!!!  She is about the same size of my LV Speedy 40, which I love!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

cheidel said:


> Love the Cuir, and I don't find the leather hard to maintain.  I just give them a nice wipe down with my Cadillac Conditioner and spray with Appleguard after.  Love my new large Cuir in black, she arrived yesterday!!!  Great for work and travel for me personally!!!  She is about the same size of my LV Speedy 40, which I love!




So pretty in the sun!!! Just lovely Cheidel!!!


----------



## sr1856

cheidel said:


> Love the Cuir, and I don't find the leather hard to maintain.  I just give them a nice wipe down with my Cadillac Conditioner and spray with Appleguard after.  Love my new large Cuir in black, she arrived yesterday!!!  Great for work and travel for me personally!!!  She is about the same size of my LV Speedy 40, which I love!



looks luscious. Enjoy yr bag   It is on my wishlist.


----------



## farris2

Ladies do you find that the Cuir is prone to color loss on the corners? I see that most on ebay do. I just had a seller tell me that the one they have listed does not but I can clearly see that it does on one corner...maybe I am paranoid?


----------



## goldfish19

farris2 said:


> Ladies do you find that the Cuir is prone to color loss on the corners? I see that most on ebay do. I just had a seller tell me that the one they have listed does not but I can clearly see that it does on one corner...maybe I am paranoid?




Yes it is prone to that. That's the first area that shows wear.


----------



## farris2

goldfish19 said:


> Yes it is prone to that. That's the first area that shows wear.



Such a bummer! I never put my bags on the floor,they always sit on a chair or hang. I suppose the best way to try is to go pre-loved without wear and try.


----------



## EGBDF

farris2 said:


> Ladies do you find that the Cuir is prone to color loss on the corners? I see that most on ebay do. I just had a seller tell me that the one they have listed does not but I can clearly see that it does on one corner...maybe I am paranoid?



My older camel cuir that gets a lot of use has some corner wear, but it hasn't gotten any worse. It's only noticeable close up. I put a bit of Blackrocks on the corners of all my cuirs.
I  use my mini cross body camel a lot and it has no wear.


----------



## farris2

EGBDF said:


> My older camel cuir that gets a lot of use has some corner wear, but it hasn't gotten any worse. It's only noticeable close up. I put a bit of Blackrocks on the corners of all my cuirs.
> I  use my mini cross body camel a lot and it has no wear.



Thank you.


----------



## d_R13

cheidel said:


> Love the Cuir, and I don't find the leather hard to maintain.  I just give them a nice wipe down with my Cadillac Conditioner and spray with Appleguard after.  Love my new large Cuir in black, she arrived yesterday!!!  Great for work and travel for me personally!!!  She is about the same size of my LV Speedy 40, which I love!


Woww, so gorgeous!! Other colors are pretty too, but i prefer black for travel. Really want it even moree now. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

cheidel said:


> Love the Cuir, and I don't find the leather hard to maintain.  I just give them a nice wipe down with my Cadillac Conditioner and spray with Appleguard after.  Love my new large Cuir in black, she arrived yesterday!!!  Great for work and travel for me personally!!!  She is about the same size of my LV Speedy 40, which I love!




I have a Speedy B 35. Would that be comparable to the Cuir in Medium, then?

Is the Large Cuir the same as the Large in the regular Le Pliage?

Thank you!


----------



## CrazyLV

BlackGrayRed said:


> I have a Speedy B 35. Would that be comparable to the Cuir in Medium, then?
> 
> Is the Large Cuir the same as the Large in the regular Le Pliage?
> 
> Thank you!




Is the Large Cuir the same as the Large in the regular Le Pliage? <<= 
Depend which style in Le Pliage against Large Cuir
I have large cuir against large le pliage with long handle strap
a bit similar only cuir a tiny bit bigger due 'boat shape' just wait other chimes in

The size for the Le Pliage Cuir medium to LV speedy 35 are similar.

However the cuir medium is bigger than speedy 35 due the cuir has 'boat' shape (both sides) so slouch more like speedy 35, the difference is that cuir able carrying over shoulder from its handles if you have small frame shoulder whereas speedy 35 a bit structure and need long strap to carrying over shoulder.

See below pic are for reference between LV Speedy 25 and Le Pliage Cuir small size.

From left to right;
Longchamp - Le Pliage Cuir - Small
Saint Laurent Cabas - Small
Louis Vuitton - Speedy 25
Louis Vuitton - Turenne PM

HTH


----------



## cheidel

d_R13 said:


> Woww, so gorgeous!! Other colors are pretty too, but i prefer black for travel. Really want it even moree now. Thank you for sharing!


You're very welcome, and thank you!  I actually had to decide between the black and the indigo, which is a pretty blue.  But black is actually be more practical for me.    Btw, the leather is gorgeous!


----------



## cheidel

BlackGrayRed said:


> I have a Speedy B 35. Would that be comparable to the Cuir in Medium, then?
> 
> Is the Large Cuir the same as the Large in the regular Le Pliage?
> 
> Thank you!


 
The Speedy 35 dimensions in inches are *13.8 long x 9.0 tall x 7.0 wide*, the medium Cuir *12.5 long x 11 tall x 6.75 wide.  *So, the size is very close if that helps.   The Cuir might appear larger because of the leather and the actual shape of the bag especially since it's 2 inches taller than the Speedy 35.  However, my leather Cuir Le Pliage Tote, is very close in size to my large nylon Le Pliage.


----------



## bleachedrukia

goldfish19 said:


> Yes it is prone to that. That's the first area that shows wear.


Yes  definitely prone to color loss and wear in patches! 

Although I did not treat mine with a leather conditioner regretfully. I would not buy again based on my experience. Or just put $$ towards monogram LV. They seem to be able to take a beating more gracefully. :/


----------



## EGBDF

bleachedrukia said:


> Yes  definitely prone to color loss and wear in patches!
> 
> Although I did not treat mine with a leather conditioner regretfully. I would not buy again based on my experience. Or just put $$ towards monogram LV. They seem to be able to take a beating more gracefully. :/



I have quite the assortment from the cuir line and haven't had any issues, other than my older one w/some corner wear that I mentioned earlier, but that one has gotten the most use. I know LV has it's own quality issues, and a cuir vs monogram LV are so different, in material and price! Bottom line-buy what you love!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

BlackGrayRed said:


> I have a Speedy B 35. Would that be comparable to the Cuir in Medium, then?
> 
> Is the Large Cuir the same as the Large in the regular Le Pliage?
> 
> Thank you!




Thank you so much! [emoji3]


----------



## BlackGrayRed

cheidel said:


> The Speedy 35 dimensions in inches are *13.8 long x 9.0 tall x 7.0 wide*, the medium Cuir *12.5 long x 11 tall x 6.75 wide.  *So, the size is very close if that helps.   The Cuir might appear larger because of the leather and the actual shape of the bag especially since it's 2 inches taller than the Speedy 35.  However, my leather Cuir Le Pliage Tote, is very close in size to my large nylon Le Pliage.





I don't think I replied correctly earlier. 
Thank you very much for the information. [emoji3]


----------



## BlackGrayRed

CrazyLV said:


> Is the Large Cuir the same as the Large in the regular Le Pliage? <<=
> Depend which style in Le Pliage against Large Cuir
> I have large cuir against large le pliage with long handle strap
> a bit similar only cuir a tiny bit bigger due 'boat shape' just wait other chimes in
> 
> The size for the Le Pliage Cuir medium to LV speedy 35 are similar.
> 
> However the cuir medium is bigger than speedy 35 due the cuir has 'boat' shape (both sides) so slouch more like speedy 35, the difference is that cuir able carrying over shoulder from its handles if you have small frame shoulder whereas speedy 35 a bit structure and need long strap to carrying over shoulder.
> 
> See below pic are for reference between LV Speedy 25 and Le Pliage Cuir small size.
> 
> From left to right;
> Longchamp - Le Pliage Cuir - Small
> Saint Laurent Cabas - Small
> Louis Vuitton - Speedy 25
> Louis Vuitton - Turenne PM
> 
> HTH
> 
> View attachment 3259227





Great information! Thank you!


----------



## goldfish19

bleachedrukia said:


> Yes  definitely prone to color loss and wear in patches!
> 
> Although I did not treat mine with a leather conditioner regretfully. I would not buy again based on my experience. Or just put $$ towards monogram LV. They seem to be able to take a beating more gracefully. :/




LV monogram is coated canvas so definitely it will be more durable. I have one but I haven't used as I don't like it anymore. Plus I am not sure I will still be happy when the handles darken after some time. 

I don't mind the wear. It does with the material-- the cuir is super soft. same with silk-- feels more luxurious but harder to maintain.


----------



## cheidel

BlackGrayRed said:


> I don't think I replied correctly earlier.
> Thank you very much for the information. [emoji3]


Your're very welcome!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> Cross-posting this size comparison of the LPC
> small - medium - large - travel



This is so useful! Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BlackGrayRed said:


> I have a Speedy B 35. Would that be comparable to the Cuir in Medium, then?
> 
> Is the Large Cuir the same as the Large in the regular Le Pliage?
> 
> Thank you!



Here is the medium Cuir and a Speedy 30.


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Here is the medium Cuir and a Speedy 30.


Both are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

MiaBorsa said:


> Here is the medium Cuir and a Speedy 30.




Thanks for the side-by-side pic!


----------



## Stansy

MiaBorsa said:


> Here is the medium Cuir and a Speedy 30.


 
Beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> Both are gorgeous!!!!!


  Thanks, girl.



BlackGrayRed said:


> Thanks for the side-by-side pic!


  You're welcome.  I know it is helpful to see size comparison photos.  I had a hard time choosing a size with the Cuir, but I'm glad I went with the medium.



Stansy said:


> Beautiful!


  Thank you!


----------



## Serenithie

Hello cuir lovers  Does your bag ever shriveled during very dry and cold days? Mine does and it turns back right away in room temperature. 
I thought maybe I should moisturize it for maintenance. Suggestions? I have some collonil leather cream and bees/carnauba-wax at home.

Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Serenithie said:


> Hello cuir lovers  Does your bag ever shriveled during very dry and cold days? Mine does and it turns back right away in room temperature.
> I thought maybe I should moisturize it for maintenance. Suggestions? I have some collonil leather cream and bees/carnauba-wax at home.
> 
> Thanks!



I have to say, my bag has not shriveled.


----------



## MrsTinQ

Hi ladies! I have a similar question about maintenance of LPC bags (I have a medium in natural). Collonil products are available where I am from, checked the local distributor's site and they have various products for cleaning, conditioning, and waterproofing. To name a few they have leather gel, waterstop, delicate cream --- not sure which would be best for lambskin. For those who have used these products on their LPC, specifically which ones would you recommend? Any tips on applying these products? Thanks!


----------



## Rose71

MiaBorsa said:


> Here is the medium Cuir and a Speedy 30.


Wow..what great bagsand thank you for that comparison. Please tell me what colour is your cuir? Thanks --oh I foung it...it´s natural


----------



## A2wonbaby

Serenithie said:


> Hello cuir lovers  Does your bag ever shriveled during very dry and cold days? Mine does and it turns back right away in room temperature.
> I thought maybe I should moisturize it for maintenance. Suggestions? I have some collonil leather cream and bees/carnauba-wax at home.
> 
> Thanks!


I noticed 2 small patches of shriveling on the bottom of my bag by the seam. I didn't notice it before.  I conditioned those areas and it helped, but it didn't go away.  Interesting that yours bounced back when it warmed up.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Rose71 said:


> Wow..what great bagsand thank you for that comparison. Please tell me what colour is your cuir? Thanks --oh I foung it...it´s natural



Thank you.   I find it makes it easier to choose a size when you have something to compare it to!


----------



## cheidel

MrsTinQ said:


> Hi ladies! I have a similar question about maintenance of LPC bags (I have a medium in natural). Collonil products are available where I am from, checked the local distributor's site and they have various products for cleaning, conditioning, and waterproofing. To name a few they have leather gel, waterstop, delicate cream --- not sure which would be best for lambskin. For those who have used these products on their LPC, specifically which ones would you recommend? Any tips on applying these products? Thanks!


 
I use Cadillac Conditioner or Apple Guard Conditioner on ALL of my leather bags, including my LC Cuir bags, and spray them with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent after.  I have not had any issues or problems.


----------



## MrsTinQ

cheidel said:


> I use Cadillac Conditioner or Apple Guard Conditioner on ALL of my leather bags, including my LC Cuir bags, and spray them with Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent after.  I have not had any issues or problems.



Thanks cheidel! I will check if these are available in our area &#128522;


----------



## hunnyplaya

I'm thinking about purchasing a Cyclamen Cuir small tote when I'm in Amsterdam. 

For all you ladies who have a Cyclamen Cuir, have you had issues with it turning yellowish from your usage overtime? 

Would the Apple Rain & Stain Guard eliminate the possibility of yellowing of the light coloured leather?

Any info would be greatly appreciated. TIA!

ETA: For those who have both the small and medium, are the crossbody straps for both the small and medium the same length?


----------



## lina23

hunnyplaya said:


> I'm thinking about purchasing a Cyclamen Cuir small tote when I'm in Amsterdam.
> 
> For all you ladies who have a Cyclamen Cuir, have you had issues with it turning yellowish from your usage overtime?
> 
> Would the Apple Rain & Stain Guard eliminate the possibility of yellowing of the light coloured leather?
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated. TIA!
> 
> ETA: For those who have both the small and medium, are the crossbody straps for both the small and medium the same length?


I've had the cyclamen for 4 years now, and it has darkened slightly, but no yellowing. And I do not treat it with kid gloves - I toss it around, and it's been caught in the rain more than once. 

Hope this helps


----------



## goldfish19

lina23 said:


> I've had the cyclamen for 4 years now, and it has darkened slightly, but no yellowing. And I do not treat it with kid gloves - I toss it around, and it's been caught in the rain more than once.
> 
> Hope this helps




How can you tell it has darkened? Are there other parts who have darkened while the rest stayed the same?

I have cyclamen but have only used three times the past year. I bought it new last year as well. Might have been an old stock that resurfaced. 

The leather of the old cyclamen is softer and more sensitive, in my opinion. I like it that way but I'm curious how the new cyclamen will wear out.


----------



## MrsTinQ

Noticed scratches on the corners of my LPC in natural with just a month of use (I don't even use it everyday). Any tips or products to apply to reinforce the corners and make it less prone to scratches? Thanks!


----------



## seton

MrsTinQ said:


> Noticed scratches on the corners of my LPC in natural with just a month of use (I don't even use it everyday). Any tips or products to apply to reinforce the corners and make it less prone to scratches? Thanks!





I always keep a jar of Obenauf's Heavy Duty and that is good for protecting the corners. Youre gonna have to reapply every few months. If u cant find Obenauf, I found Snow-Proof Weatherproofing to be similiar.


----------



## MrsTinQ

seton said:


> I always keep a jar of Obenauf's Heavy Duty and that is good for protecting the corners. Youre gonna have to reapply every few months. If u cant find Obenauf, I found Snow-Proof Weatherproofing to be similiar.



Thank you Seton! Found a local seller for Obenauf's. Hope there's available stock. Planning to get the sample size first since I would be applying to the corners only. Thanks again!!


----------



## catsinthebag

MrsTinQ said:


> Thank you Seton! Found a local seller for Obenauf's. Hope there's available stock. Planning to get the sample size first since I would be applying to the corners only. Thanks again!!



FYI, you can also get Obenauf's on Amazon.com.


----------



## fatfattie

hi lovelies 

Have any of you come across authentic Le pliage cuir with a 4-digit color code?

I'm looking at a medium one which is made in Tunisia, with code 15157371447. 

Just wondering if it could be a fake?


----------



## goldfish19

fatfattie said:


> hi lovelies
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you come across authentic Le pliage cuir with a 4-digit color code?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at a medium one which is made in Tunisia, with code 15157371447.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if it could be a fake?




It's fake


----------



## fatfattie

Thanks for the reply. 

Am I right to say 4-digit color code doesn't exist?


----------



## MrsTinQ

catsinthebag said:


> FYI, you can also get Obenauf's on Amazon.com.



Thank you, catsinthebag!


----------



## maggielong

My Longchamp le Pliage Cuir in pebble! Love it so much!


----------



## EGBDF

maggielong said:


> My Longchamp le Pliage Cuir in pebble! Love it so much!
> View attachment 3313674



Love this one! What size is it?


----------



## maggielong

EGBDF said:


> Love this one! What size is it?




Thank you!  It is the small size. Very convenient and can actually hold a lot.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

maggielong said:


> My Longchamp le Pliage Cuir in pebble! Love it so much!
> View attachment 3313674



Nice


----------



## Fit_for_bags

maggielong said:


> My Longchamp le Pliage Cuir in pebble! Love it so much!
> View attachment 3313674



aaaah.. love the color. For which season was it? did longchamp ever release the same/similar color like this again?


----------



## maggielong

Fit_for_bags said:


> aaaah.. love the color. For which season was it? did longchamp ever release the same/similar color like this again?




Thank you! To be honest, I don't know. I bought it last month from whatshebuys.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

maggielong said:


> My Longchamp le Pliage Cuir in pebble! Love it so much!



Lovely color and good size. &#128077;


----------



## catsinthebag

Fit_for_bags said:


> aaaah.. love the color. For which season was it? did longchamp ever release the same/similar color like this again?



It was just available last season, but no longer on the Longchamp website. Maybe a local boutique or dept. store might still have one?


----------



## Fit_for_bags

catsinthebag said:


> It was just available last season, but no longer on the Longchamp website. Maybe a local boutique or dept. store might still have one?



Thank u for the info. Hopefully one day I could see it irl. Too bad to get the cuir model I mostly need to find it online. &#128532;


----------



## Cc1213

goldfish19 said:


> Yes it is prone to that. That's the first area that shows wear.




Ugh, yes! And longchamp has not been very responsive (or honest about it). I had color wear on the FRONT of my brand new camel bag, after only a couple uses. Longchamp blamed me...said I must have scratched it!!


----------



## goldfish19

Cc1213 said:


> Ugh, yes! And longchamp has not been very responsive (or honest about it). I had color wear on the FRONT of my brand new camel bag, after only a couple uses. Longchamp blamed me...said I must have scratched it!!




Actually it's just a matter of personal preference. I don't mind at all as such goes with owning a very soft lamb skin bag. The corners are very pointy and unlike  for example, balenciaga, there isn't any reinforcement or corner piping that will make the bag less sensitive to wear. The minimal design will have to change if you want something more durable. And that won't be le pliage anymore. Sometimes I hate that I have to take care of them - I have more light colors than dark- but i just think that if I wanted a leather bag that I can put down on the floor or carry even when I'm in jeans, then I use something else. 

Mansure Gavriel is another bag that I'm interested in but I think it's more high maintenance! It scratches easily and no matter what you do, the color will change over time! Not sure I'm ready for such a bag.


----------



## bindya909

tinyelephant said:


> Hello,
> I received the Large size my friend got from frankfurt but its really too big for me.
> So I exchanged it for the long handle tote bag instead, which is the last piece available in Singapore.
> 
> I actually still prefer the Medium size with strap so I'm trying to sell this away .
> Asked someone to help me buy the medium size from paris so hope she comes back with it!
> 
> Just wanna share the pics:


Are these large totes in all-leather (cuir line) no longer available? i only see short handles with cross body straps in store in Singapore. Would have loved to get the leather with long shoulder straps since I prefer wearing them that way


----------



## goldfish19

bindya909 said:


> Are these large totes in all-leather (cuir line) no longer available? i only see short handles with cross body straps in store in Singapore. Would have loved to get the leather with long shoulder straps since I prefer wearing them that way




Nordstrom released 3 colors last year but they are now sold out. You can wait for the next release or maybe stalk eBay for it.


----------



## bindya909

goldfish19 said:


> Nordstrom released 3 colors last year but they are now sold out. You can wait for the next release or maybe stalk eBay for it.



thank you!


----------



## pixiejenna

bindya909 said:


> Are these large totes in all-leather (cuir line) no longer available? i only see short handles with cross body straps in store in Singapore. Would have loved to get the leather with long shoulder straps since I prefer wearing them that way


These are rear. They originally made them then discontinued the style and only made the other style cuir bag. Like the other poster said they did do a LE release of this style again exclusively with Nordies(specifically during thier anniversary sale in july)  and it sold out fast. I grabbed two one in black and one in a camel color, ended up returning both. I didn't like the color of camel it was too orangey for me and while I did like the black I couldn't really justify it since I have a million black bags.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bindya909

pixiejenna said:


> These are rear. They originally made them then discontinued the style and only made the other style cuir bag. Like the other poster said they did do a LE release of this style again exclusively with Nordies(specifically during thier anniversary sale in july)  and it sold out fast. I grabbed two one in black and one in a camel color, ended up returning both. I didn't like the color of camel it was too orangey for me and while I did like the black I couldn't really justify it since I have a million black bags.



Ah ok, thank you. I am most likely going with the small cuir bag because the medium seems too slouchy to me. Need to check out IRL


----------



## pixiejenna

bindya909 said:


> Ah ok, thank you. I am most likely going with the small cuir bag because the medium seems too slouchy to me. Need to check out IRL


If the medium cuir is too big this tote will be too huge for you. I feel like it was larger than the medium nylon tote but smaller than the large nylon totes. I have the small cuir and while it looks small it holds a ton. Also the leather tote would probably become very slouchy looking I'm because the bag doesn't have any real structure too it. The older ones the leather was much thinner and softer then what they are currently using for the cuir bags, imo.


----------



## bindya909

pixiejenna said:


> If the medium cuir is too big this tote will be too huge for you. I feel like it was larger than the medium nylon tote but smaller than the large nylon totes. I have the small cuir and while it looks small it holds a ton. Also the leather tote would probably become very slouchy looking I'm because the bag doesn't have any real structure too it. The older ones the leather was much thinner and softer then what they are currently using for the cuir bags, imo.



Yes I think so too. I own the large nylon Le Pliage and love it. It's perfect for traveling and also for work when I am carrying my laptop (Macbook Air 13") but I find it slouches too much IMO when it's less full. I am assuming the leather one will slouch even more. 

I do wish they had the same long shoulder handles in various sizes with the cuir. Not a fan of carrying heavy bags/laptop cross-body because large u-know-what


----------



## EGBDF

bindya909 said:


> Yes I think so too. I own the large nylon Le Pliage and love it. It's perfect for traveling and also for work when I am carrying my laptop (Macbook Air 13") but I find it slouches too much IMO when it's less full. I am assuming the leather one will slouch even more.
> 
> I do wish they had the same long shoulder handles in various sizes with the cuir. Not a fan of carrying heavy bags/laptop cross-body because large u-know-what



Have you looked at Le Foulonne tote? It's more structured but still lightweight and has long handles. Not sure if you're looking for something larger though.
All the cuir handbags are puddly, no structure.


----------



## bindya909

EGBDF said:


> Have you looked at Le Foulonne tote? It's more structured but still lightweight and has long handles. Not sure if you're looking for something larger though.
> All the cuir handbags are puddly, no structure.



Seems so. Not a fan of the Le Foulenne for some reason. And yes, the size is very in-between so not large enough to carry my laptop but not small enough to be a weekend crossbody. 

i am going to check out the Cuir range in-store and most likely pick one out this weekend. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## MrsTinQ

What would be the best way to store an LP Cuir? Store it flat and not completely folded? Or stuffed? I have one of those pillow stuffers sold locally. I don't use my lp cuir that often and would like to prevent those creases/folds. Either way, planning to store my bag in large dust bags as I have spare at home. Appreciate your advise cuir lovers!


----------



## pixiejenna

Saw these guys today the leather was good. I like the pinks but they don't really suit my style. I was disappointed by the color in back which I believe is the new color natural, I've been wanting a nice tan bag and the color they had before camel was too orangey this color is too pinkish.






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## EGBDF

MrsTinQ said:


> What would be the best way to store an LP Cuir? Store it flat and not completely folded? Or stuffed? I have one of those pillow stuffers sold locally. I don't use my lp cuir that often and would like to prevent those creases/folds. Either way, planning to store my bag in large dust bags as I have spare at home. Appreciate your advise cuir lovers!



No need to stuff them, but I usually store mine flat, except the LLH which I fold. I don't like the creases at the fold areas either!


----------



## EGBDF

pixiejenna said:


> Saw these guys today the leather was good. I like the pinks but they don't really suit my style. I was disappointed by the color in back which I believe is the new color natural, I've been wanting a nice tan bag and the color they had before camel was too orangey this color is too pinkish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Nice picture! Brown/tan seems so simple but not always easy to find just the right shade that you prefer.


----------



## pixiejenna

EGBDF said:


> Nice picture! Brown/tan seems so simple but not always easy to find just the right shade that you prefer.


It really is hard to find the right shade.


----------



## MrsTinQ

EGBDF said:


> No need to stuff them, but I usually store mine flat, except the LLH which I fold. I don't like the creases at the fold areas either!



Thanks a lot! Think I'll store my LP Cuir flat then


----------



## goldfish19

MrsTinQ said:


> What would be the best way to store an LP Cuir? Store it flat and not completely folded? Or stuffed? I have one of those pillow stuffers sold locally. I don't use my lp cuir that often and would like to prevent those creases/folds. Either way, planning to store my bag in large dust bags as I have spare at home. Appreciate your advise cuir lovers!




Due to lack of space, I store them flat on top of each other, unfolded. I don't mind the folds and creases though so some cuirs which I don't use often like the travel size are stored folded. 

Since you want to get rid of the creases, you can stuff them (if you have room).


----------



## goldfish19

pixiejenna said:


> Saw these guys today the leather was good. I like the pinks but they don't really suit my style. I was disappointed by the color in back which I believe is the new color natural, I've been wanting a nice tan bag and the color they had before camel was too orangey this color is too pinkish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app




I don't see the natural here. From what I know, natural is close the the past season's camel. The light colored ones at the back are sandy. They are a very light shade natural.


----------



## cheidel

Thanks for sharing this pic.  None of these colors suit my taste.  Though I love the large Cuir, wish there were more colors to choose from.

Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MrsTinQ

goldfish19 said:


> Due to lack of space, I store them flat on top of each other, unfolded. I don't mind the folds and creases though so some cuirs which I don't use often like the travel size are stored folded.
> 
> Since you want to get rid of the creases, you can stuff them (if you have room).



Thanks for the suggestion goldfish19! I might try storing it flat first since this would save me some storage space and see if the folds will still bother me. Otherwise, I'll stuff it during storage  thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My medium Cuir in Bilberry arrived. This is a true chameleon color, hard to photograph and my pictures do not depict it in its full glory. The best way to describe it is a raisin. Dark but still distinctly purple. This was the one that almost got away. I had a chance to order it but did not. Very happy to have found it much later. Thank you goldfish19 for helping me to authenticate it. I love the size, it is proving itself to be very handy.


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> My medium Cuir in Bilberry arrived. This is a true chameleon color, hard to photograph and my pictures do not depict it in its full glory. The best way to describe it is a raisin. Dark but still distinctly purple. This was the one that almost got away. I had a chance to order it but did not. Very happy to have found it much later. Thank you goldfish19 for helping me to authenticate it. I love the size, it is proving itself to be very handy.



Great find!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Great find!


Thank you!


----------



## pixiejenna

Bilberry is my fave color, and it is hard to photograph it almost always looks black  in pictures.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pixiejenna said:


> Bilberry is my fave color, and it is hard to photograph it almost always looks black  in pictures.


I agree. Even my Mother whom owns the Mocha insisted Bilberry is a black. Bilberry is my fav color too. Actually I love all purples.


----------



## goldfish19

frenziedhandbag said:


> My medium Cuir in Bilberry arrived. This is a true chameleon color, hard to photograph and my pictures do not depict it in its full glory. The best way to describe it is a raisin. Dark but still distinctly purple. This was the one that almost got away. I had a chance to order it but did not. Very happy to have found it much later. Thank you goldfish19 for helping me to authenticate it. I love the size, it is proving itself to be very handy.




I love bilberry. It looks black indoors. And the leather they used is so soft.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> My medium Cuir in Bilberry arrived. This is a true chameleon color, hard to photograph and my pictures do not depict it in its full glory. The best way to describe it is a raisin. Dark but still distinctly purple. This was the one that almost got away. I had a chance to order it but did not. Very happy to have found it much later. Thank you goldfish19 for helping me to authenticate it. I love the size, it is proving itself to be very handy.


It's beautiful, and congrats on finding it.  Hope you love the medium size!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> I love bilberry. It looks black indoors. And the leather they used is so soft.


True about the color. It is so dark but out in the sunlight, it looks like a delicious raisin. I was really surprised at how softness it was. I initially thought something was amiss when I compared it with Mocha and Cherry Red. Thank you for putting my mind to ease.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> It's beautiful, and congrats on finding it.  Hope you love the medium size!!!


I do love the size. I have not loaded it with things yet but the sizing looks just right for the "extras" at times.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> My medium Cuir in Bilberry arrived. This is a true chameleon color, hard to photograph and my pictures do not depict it in its full glory. The best way to describe it is a raisin. Dark but still distinctly purple. This was the one that almost got away. I had a chance to order it but did not. Very happy to have found it much later. Thank you goldfish19 for helping me to authenticate it. I love the size, it is proving itself to be very handy.



Congrats on the lucky find! You will love the size of the Medium. When it's not full, it will even look smaller and dainty. When it's stuffed, it will still have a nice slouch to it!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

frenziedhandbag said:


> My medium Cuir in Bilberry arrived. This is a true chameleon color, hard to photograph and my pictures do not depict it in its full glory. The best way to describe it is a raisin. Dark but still distinctly purple. This was the one that almost got away. I had a chance to order it but did not. Very happy to have found it much later. Thank you goldfish19 for helping me to authenticate it. I love the size, it is proving itself to be very handy.




My dream cuir!!! Congrats, she's lovely [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> My medium Cuir in Bilberry arrived. This is a true chameleon color, hard to photograph and my pictures do not depict it in its full glory. The best way to describe it is a raisin. Dark but still distinctly purple. This was the one that almost got away. I had a chance to order it but did not. Very happy to have found it much later. Thank you goldfish19 for helping me to authenticate it. I love the size, it is proving itself to be very handy.




Wow beautiful! I would love to find one too. Congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> You will love the size of the Medium.



You are right. It does look smaller when it is not fully filled.  I do like the size. It is not as big as I originally thought. I'm tempted to get Natural too but Cherry Red has to go then since it is not being used that much. 



VerucaSalt921 said:


> My dream cuir!!! Congrats, she's lovely



It is my dream Cuir too.  I cannot believe I let it go when I had a chance to get it. Thank goodness it appeared and in brand new condition. 


pbnjam said:


> Wow beautiful! I would love to find one too. Congrats!


Thank you. I hope you find one. It is really beautiful.


----------



## mbaldino

I just bought the Le Pliage Cuir in Cyclamen. 

I am so excited to see it in real life. Hopefully it will be here soon!

Anyone have this fabulous bag?


----------



## SeriesLC

Just bought two of them this month. One grey and one bag - I'm loving it!


----------



## RedPlanet

Joining up, Ladies! I was really surprised to see as I read through this entire thread over the last few days that few posting in here have purchased the personalized offerings in the LPC. I guess I ordinarily wouldn't splurge, but the idea of getting contrasting colors between the body and the trims and getting a lovely monogram was too appealing considering I am hoping this bag will become my new "Forever Bag". And I've had a rough year emotionally but a good year financially, so why not treat myself?

I'm hoping since I ordered off the LC website and it indicates international shipping (to the US) and it must be customized that it will be a lovely piece of leather used and made in France. 

I'll post pics when she arrives...hopefully it's a little faster than 4 weeks!

Anyway, thanks everyone for keeping this long and interesting thread alive over the years for all of us newcomers!


----------



## EGBDF

RedPlanet said:


> Joining up, Ladies! I was really surprised to see as I read through this entire thread over the last few days that few posting in here have purchased the personalized offerings in the LPC. I guess I ordinarily wouldn't splurge, but the idea of getting contrasting colors between the body and the trims and getting a lovely monogram was too appealing considering I am hoping this bag will become my new "Forever Bag". And I've had a rough year emotionally but a good year financially, so why not treat myself?
> 
> I'm hoping since I ordered off the LC website and it indicates international shipping (to the US) and it must be customized that it will be a lovely piece of leather used and made in France.
> 
> I'll post pics when she arrives...hopefully it's a little faster than 4 weeks!
> 
> Anyway, thanks everyone for keeping this long and interesting thread alive over the years for all of us newcomers!



I can't wait to see yours and hear what you think of it. 
I would probably only order a customized cuir for myself if they'd offer a separate color down the middle, like they do with the nylon customized.


----------



## RedPlanet

EGBDF said:


> I can't wait to see yours and hear what you think of it.
> I would probably only order a customized cuir for myself if they'd offer a separate color down the middle, like they do with the nylon customized.


Agreed... I had really wished you could do that! You can on the nylon bags, but I really wanted the cuir. 

I was also disappointed with the body color offerings. It would have been far superior had there been more neutral colors available. Considering you pay top dollar for customization, I think they should make a broader pallet available for that service. I got the black with neutral trims, but would have preferred gunmetal, bilberry, or navy for such an expensive bag that I would hope to get more use out of than brilliant red, blue, pink or cyclamen would allow. 

Come OOONNNN, Longchamp! If not that I'm in a hurry for this bag, I would have waited to see if they offer better colors next year. Oh well.


----------



## EGBDF

RedPlanet said:


> Agreed... I had really wished you could do that! You can on the nylon bags, but I really wanted the cuir.
> 
> I was also disappointed with the body color offerings. It would have been far superior had there been more neutral colors available. Considering you pay top dollar for customization, I think they should make a broader pallet available for that service. I got the black with neutral trims, but would have preferred gunmetal, bilberry, or navy for such an expensive bag that I would hope to get more use out of than brilliant red, blue, pink or cyclamen would allow.
> 
> Come OOONNNN, Longchamp! If not that I'm in a hurry for this bag, I would have waited to see if they offer better colors next year. Oh well.



I agree. I like to play around with the customization but I've never found a color combo I was in love with, and I already have a bunch of 'regular' cuirs 

I think last year with the nylon ones there was an overlap period between seasons and you could choose from the old season and the new season colors. I don't think that happened with the leather ones but I'm not sure.


----------



## RedPlanet

EGBDF said:


> I agree. I like to play around with the customization but I've never found a color combo I was in love with, and I already have a bunch of 'regular' cuirs
> 
> I think last year with the nylon ones there was an overlap period between seasons and you could choose from the old season and the new season colors. I don't think that happened with the leather ones but I'm not sure.


So many of the combos I came up with looked beautiful on my screen and against that black backdrop, but I knew they wouldn't play so great when I tried to imagine them with my everyday outfits or at the airport and hotel lobbies where I might be spotted by coworkers (we travel together a lot in my industry and I can't be seen with a hot pink bag!). 

Well, heck. This time last year I would have been fretting over a $200 purchase price for a dumb purse. Now I'm dropping $600 without batting an eye. Who is to say if I like this bag a lot that I won't buy another next year if they offer colors I like??? (Well, Mr. RP might say something about it, but then he's about to retire while my career is in full swing so he doesn't get a vote! LOL)

What would be YOUR dream color combo?


----------



## EGBDF

RedPlanet said:


> So many of the combos I came up with looked beautiful on my screen and against that black backdrop, but I knew they wouldn't play so great when I tried to imagine them with my everyday outfits or at the airport and hotel lobbies where I might be spotted by coworkers (we travel together a lot in my industry and I can't be seen with a hot pink bag!).
> 
> Well, heck. This time last year I would have been fretting over a $200 purchase price for a dumb purse. Now I'm dropping $600 without batting an eye. Who is to say if I like this bag a lot that I won't buy another next year if they offer colors I like??? (Well, Mr. RP might say something about it, but then he's about to retire while my career is in full swing so he doesn't get a vote! LOL)
> 
> What would be YOUR dream color combo?



I'd like a navy body with a camel stripe down the center, navy everything else, or maybe camel tabs. Or the complete opposite. Camel w/navy.
Oh, and they could throw in a custom strap length too please!


----------



## RedPlanet

EGBDF said:


> I'd like a navy body with a camel stripe down the center, navy everything else, or maybe camel tabs. Or the complete opposite. Camel w/navy.
> Oh, and they could throw in a custom strap length too please!


I really dig the navy, too! And the camel! I wish you could choose the handle size as well...maybe have 3 options - S,M,L then we'd be able to use reliably as a shoulder bag custom sized to our physiques. Also, it should come with seeds for a money tree. That would be good, too!


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> My medium Cuir in Bilberry arrived. This is a true chameleon color, hard to photograph and my pictures do not depict it in its full glory. The best way to describe it is a raisin. Dark but still distinctly purple. This was the one that almost got away. I had a chance to order it but did not. Very happy to have found it much later. Thank you goldfish19 for helping me to authenticate it. I love the size, it is proving itself to be very handy.



Yay, what a great find! The leather of the bilberry cuir looks so soft and supple, and it's a beautiful color. You have a bilberry cuir pouch too, right?


----------



## luv_bagz

I'm so in love with Le Pliage Cuir that I have 7 of them in all sizes (except the tiny cross body) [emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	





Small Cherry Red
Small Blue
Medium Black
Medium Taupe
Medium Sandy - current season
Large Vegetal (?) - past season
Travel Forest Green (?) - not sure the season 

Still looking for the Bilberry in Large and Soleil (sun/yellow) in small [emoji8]

LP Cuir is such an addiction [emoji12]


----------



## EGBDF

luv_bagz said:


> I'm so in love with Le Pliage Cuir that I have 7 of them in all sizes (except the tiny cross body) [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367163
> View attachment 3367164
> 
> 
> Small Cherry Red
> Small Blue
> Medium Black
> Medium Taupe
> Medium Sandy - current season
> Large Vegetal (?) - past season
> Travel Forest Green (?) - not sure the season
> 
> Still looking for the Bilberry in Large and Soleil (sun/yellow) in small [emoji8]
> 
> LP Cuir is such an addiction [emoji12]



You must be my long lost sister...
Love your collection! You need a mini-they can fit so nicely inside the larger ones and double as a pouch.


----------



## luv_bagz

EGBDF said:


> You must be my long lost sister...
> 
> Love your collection! You need a mini-they can fit so nicely inside the larger ones and double as a pouch.




Hello there my new found sister [emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	





Have these large cuir pouches in Soleil, cumin and taupe. They're so soft and feels heavenly [emoji8]


----------



## goldfish19

luv_bagz said:


> I'm so in love with Le Pliage Cuir that I have 7 of them in all sizes (except the tiny cross body) [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367163
> View attachment 3367164
> 
> 
> Small Cherry Red
> Small Blue
> Medium Black
> Medium Taupe
> Medium Sandy - current season
> Large Vegetal (?) - past season
> Travel Forest Green (?) - not sure the season
> 
> Still looking for the Bilberry in Large and Soleil (sun/yellow) in small [emoji8]
> 
> LP Cuir is such an addiction [emoji12]




Oh wow!!! They are so lovely to look at!!!  I love your collection! The le pliage cuir is my favorite Longchamp bag. I have a few myself. 

and thank you for posting the old and the new sandy! they are both sandy (vegetal in French) but different color codes. I have the older one and have been thinking of getting the newer logger  and wanted to see how they differed in color.


----------



## EGBDF

luv_bagz said:


> Hello there my new found sister [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367250
> View attachment 3367251
> 
> 
> Have these large cuir pouches in Soleil, cumin and taupe. They're so soft and feels heavenly [emoji8]



Gorgeous!


----------



## luv_bagz

goldfish19 said:


> Oh wow!!! They are so lovely to look at!!!  I love your collection! The le pliage cuir is my favorite Longchamp bag. I have a few myself.
> 
> and thank you for posting the old and the new sandy! they are both sandy (vegetal in French) but different color codes. I have the older one and have been thinking of getting the newer logger  and wanted to see how they differed in color.




Thanks for explaining the colors of vegetal. It really confused me at first until I went to the store with the older Vegetal and the difference made me purchase the medium new Vegetal (Sandy). 

[emoji7]


----------



## luv_bagz

EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous!




Thanks [emoji7]

Maybe you want to share collection too [emoji108]


----------



## tinkerella

luv_bagz said:


> I'm so in love with Le Pliage Cuir that I have 7 of them in all sizes (except the tiny cross bag
> Small Cherry Red
> Small Blue
> Medium Black
> Medium Taupe
> Medium Sandy - current season
> Large Vegetal (?) - past season
> Travel Forest Green (?) - not sure the season
> 
> Still looking for the Bilberry in Large and Soleil (sun/yellow) in small [emoji8]
> 
> LP Cuir is such an addiction [emoji12]




What an amazing collection!! 
Especially love the forest green color[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## SmokieDragon

luv_bagz said:


> I'm so in love with Le Pliage Cuir that I have 7 of them in all sizes (except the tiny cross body)



Lovely collection and love your pouches too!


----------



## luv_bagz

tinkerella said:


> What an amazing collection!!
> Especially love the forest green color[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thanks [emoji7]


----------



## luv_bagz

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely collection and love your pouches too!




Thanks ya [emoji108]


----------



## seton

luv_bagz said:


> I'm so in love with Le Pliage Cuir that I have 7 of them in all sizes (except the tiny cross body) [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367163
> View attachment 3367164
> 
> 
> Small Cherry Red
> Small Blue
> Medium Black
> Medium Taupe
> Medium Sandy - current season
> Large Vegetal (?) - past season
> Travel Forest Green (?) - not sure the season
> 
> Still looking for the Bilberry in Large and Soleil (sun/yellow) in small [emoji8]
> 
> LP Cuir is such an addiction [emoji12]




fabulous collex!


----------



## luv_bagz

seton said:


> fabulous collex!


Thanks


----------



## thedseer

luv_bagz said:


> I'm so in love with Le Pliage Cuir that I have 7 of them in all sizes (except the tiny cross body) [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367163
> View attachment 3367164
> 
> 
> Small Cherry Red
> Small Blue
> Medium Black
> Medium Taupe
> Medium Sandy - current season
> Large Vegetal (?) - past season
> Travel Forest Green (?) - not sure the season
> 
> Still looking for the Bilberry in Large and Soleil (sun/yellow) in small [emoji8]
> 
> LP Cuir is such an addiction [emoji12]



Gorgeous!


----------



## bagcrazee78

Hi ladies,
Just wondering what if LC cuir is cheaper in rome? I have a friend who is travelling to rome and wanna get her help to buy a cuir for me. Love all the pictures of cuir that you all have uploaded! &#128525;


----------



## goldfish19

bagcrazee78 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just wondering what if LC cuir is cheaper in rome? I have a friend who is travelling to rome and wanna get her help to buy a cuir for me. Love all the pictures of cuir that you all have uploaded! [emoji7]




Longchamp is generally cheaper in Europe (slightly more expensive in the UK but still cheaper than in the USA and other Asian countries). Also I would look for outlets as some European countries have old stocks/old colors that are on sale.


----------



## sunshinesash

luv_bagz said:


> I'm so in love with Le Pliage Cuir that I have 7 of them
> 
> Still looking for the Bilberry in Large and Soleil (sun/yellow) in small [emoji8]
> 
> LP Cuir is such an addiction [emoji12]


can you say, JELLY???? 

I want them all!!! You lucky duck...my current lust-after, love-at-first-try, need-it bag is the Cuir Medium in black. Soon hopefully...

Question- which size do you find more useful- the small or the medium? I tried on both in store, and I found the size difference to be quite noticeable! The medium looked a lot better on my frame, but I'm just wondering about actual practicality size-wise.


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

frenziedhandbag said:


> My medium Cuir in Bilberry arrived. This is a true chameleon color, hard to photograph and my pictures do not depict it in its full glory. The best way to describe it is a raisin. Dark but still distinctly purple. This was the one that almost got away. I had a chance to order it but did not. Very happy to have found it much later. Thank you goldfish19 for helping me to authenticate it. I love the size, it is proving itself to be very handy.


Aaaah! I LOVE the Bilberry colour on my LP (it just generally fits my colour scheme so well) and I would love to check out the Cuir in Bilberry just to see how it looks, but I've never found one!  (Yet...) 

How would you say the colour compares to Bilberry on the LPs? Is it exactly the same?


----------



## goldfish19

sunshinesash said:


> can you say, JELLY????
> 
> 
> 
> I want them all!!! You lucky duck...my current lust-after, love-at-first-try, need-it bag is the Cuir Medium in black. Soon hopefully...
> 
> 
> 
> Question- which size do you find more useful- the small or the medium? I tried on both in store, and I found the size difference to be quite noticeable! The medium looked a lot better on my frame, but I'm just wondering about actual practicality size-wise.




I have both sizes and can actually say I'm still not sure which I prefer! I'm short so the small looks better on me but I find that the medium slouches nicer due to the size and also can hold more things when traveling.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> Yay, what a great find! The leather of the bilberry cuir looks so soft and supple, and it's a beautiful color. You have a bilberry cuir pouch too, right?


Your memory is amazing. I purchased the pouch first and regretted that I did not snag the Cuir at the same time. The color is classic and I can see myself still loving it many years later. 



luv_bagz said:


> Still looking for the Bilberry in Large and Soleil (sun/yellow) in small [emoji12]



You absolutely need the mini. Vert handy size and perfect for errands/travelling. Good luck in finding the Bilberry. It is a gorgeous color and will be a fabulous addition to your amazing collection. 



hotcrossbiscuit said:


> Aaaah! I LOVE the Bilberry colour on my LP (it just generally fits my colour scheme so well) and I would love to check out the Cuir in Bilberry just to see how it looks, but I've never found one!  (Yet...)
> 
> How would you say the colour compares to Bilberry on the LPs? Is it exactly the same?



I love Bilberry LP too. It is my absolute fav LP color. I love it so much that I have a backpack, cosmetic pouch and large travel MSH in it. I will say the Cuir color is darker than the LP but not so much that it looks black. A raisin will be the best way to describe it. I hope LC brings it back some day so that you can get a Cuir in it. You will love it!


----------



## luv_bagz

thedseer said:


> Gorgeous!




Thanks [emoji7]


----------



## luv_bagz

sunshinesash said:


> can you say, JELLY????
> 
> 
> 
> I want them all!!! You lucky duck...my current lust-after, love-at-first-try, need-it bag is the Cuir Medium in black. Soon hopefully...
> 
> 
> 
> Question- which size do you find more useful- the small or the medium? I tried on both in store, and I found the size difference to be quite noticeable! The medium looked a lot better on my frame, but I'm just wondering about actual practicality size-wise.




I must say the small is good for everyday when you only bring your basics and some more. I carry it for going out and running errands etc. 

But when I am traveling or if I need to bring a bottle of water for example the medium looks so much better because when it's not full it slouches perfectly. Plus should I want to take off my cardigan in a train let's say, I can easily chuck it in the medium LP Cuir. 

The large LP Cuir I too adore because when I do some "extra" shopping and I don't want to have extra plastic bags to carry, I so appreciate the large Cuir. My hands and arms can be free [emoji7]

As for the travel size, perfect for overnight and cabin bag on the plane. So light to lug it up into the overhead compartment and yet still so squishy that it fits under the seat (which I prefer and normally do) [emoji8]

Hope this helps [emoji4]


----------



## sunshinesash

goldfish19 said:


> I have both sizes and can actually say I'm still not sure which I prefer! I'm short so the small looks better on me but I find that the medium slouches nicer due to the size and also can hold more things when traveling.


Interesting...thanks for the feedback! I'm not so tall myself...5'3...but I have always preferred medium-larger sized bags as they flow more seamlessly into my lifestyle. Anyway, it's not like the M will be much or any heavier than the S, because Longchamp bags are beautifully lightweight! Not to mention, I love a good slouch...so Medium it is! 

Thanks again for the thoughtful info, much appreciated 



luv_bagz said:


> I must say the small is good for everyday when you only bring your basics and some more. I carry it for going out and running errands etc.
> But when I am traveling or if I need to bring a bottle of water for example the medium looks so much better because when it's not full it slouches perfectly. Plus should I want to take off my cardigan in a train let's say, I can easily chuck it in the medium LP Cuir.
> The large LP Cuir I too adore because when I do some "extra" shopping and I don't want to have extra plastic bags to carry, I so appreciate the large Cuir. My hands and arms can be free [emoji7]
> Hope this helps [emoji4]


Thanks so much, this was so informative and helpful! I tried on the small and felt it was just 'too small'...my style has always leaned towards larger bags, as I mentioned. I just prefer that look on myself, VS petite sized bags. And I like to have extra space, VS space solely for the essentials...as I always like to stuff shopping bags into my purse, so I can continue shopping and commuting hands-free! 

You are so lucky to have had such a range of experiences with LP Cuir...one day!! Ha I hope


----------



## sunshinesash

luv_bagz said:


> I must say the small is good for everyday when you only bring your basics and some more. I carry it for going out and running errands etc. ]


I actually have another question, if I may...do you have any experience with the foulonne leather VS. the cuir leather? I love the Cuir style, and the feel of the soft leather, but I was nervous it would scratch or fade easily...whereas with the foulonne being pebbled, it seems thicker and more 'hardy'. 

Does the cuir scratch or fade easily? Is it a high maintenance type of leather?


----------



## luv_bagz

sunshinesash said:


> I actually have another question, if I may...do you have any experience with the foulonne leather VS. the cuir leather? I love the Cuir style, and the feel of the soft leather, but I was nervous it would scratch or fade easily...whereas with the foulonne being pebbled, it seems thicker and more 'hardy'.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the cuir scratch or fade easily? Is it a high maintenance type of leather?




I'm glad that you have pretty decided on the size already. 

I never got to buy the Foulonne leather bags because I don't prefer the harder leather feel. I tried it in the store but didn't really like it maybe because it feels like any other pebbled leather bags. That's just my personal experience. 

On the other hand LP Cuir feels so soft because it's lambskin and so far I've used my medium taupe for one whole month everyday traveling Europe rain and all its still perfect. No kidding!!

My small cherry had minor color transfer from my dark top but it's not noticeable at all since it's quite a deep red maybe. 

My travel forest green has been in and out of plane train etc and doesn't seem to have scratches or scuffs and I don't baby my bags although I take good care of them. 

I know my light color ones may require extra care due to the light color but so far the LP Cuir leather has withstood normal wear and tear with no major problems, if any.

Hence I have 7 of them


----------



## luv_bagz

frenziedhandbag said:


> You absolutely need the mini. Vert handy size and perfect for errands/travelling. Good luck in finding the Bilberry. It is a gorgeous color and will be a fabulous addition to your amazing....
> 
> The mini seems quite pricey for the tiny size. For now I've been using my Gucci wallet on the strap for a cross body option
> 
> And so far my small cherry and blue LP Cuir gave m been so good for basic needs and traveling
> 
> Thanks for the thought and maybe one day I will cave in provided I can get the mini in raisin, bilberry or amethyst or navy or some yummy colors
> 
> Wish me luck


----------



## luv_bagz

frenziedhandbag said:


> Your memory is amazing. I purchased the pouch first and regretted that I did not snag the Cuir at the same time. The color is classic and I can see myself still loving it many years later.
> 
> 
> 
> You absolutely need the mini. Vert handy size and perfect for errands/travelling. Good luck in finding the Bilberry. It is a gorgeous color and will be a fabulous addition to your amazing collection.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Bilberry LP too. It is my absolute fav LP color. I love it so much that I have a backpack, cosmetic pouch and large travel MSH in it. I will say the Cuir color is darker than the LP but not so much that it looks black. A raisin will be the best way to describe it. I hope LC brings it back some day so that you can get a Cuir in it. You will love it!





The mini seems quite pricey for the tiny size. For now I've been using my Gucci wallet on the strap for a cross body option 

And so far my small cherry and blue LP Cuir gave m been so good for basic needs and traveling 

Thanks for the thought and maybe one day I will cave in provided I can get the mini in raisin, bilberry or amethyst or navy or some yummy colors 

Wish me luck


----------



## goldfish19

sunshinesash said:


> I actually have another question, if I may...do you have any experience with the foulonne leather VS. the cuir leather? I love the Cuir style, and the feel of the soft leather, but I was nervous it would scratch or fade easily...whereas with the foulonne being pebbled, it seems thicker and more 'hardy'.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the cuir scratch or fade easily? Is it a high maintenance type of leather?




I have one but it's been sitting in the closet for a while after first use. It's a little heavier than the cuir because it's pebbled calf leather. It's more durable and less sensitive to wear and tear but I guess that's why I like the cuir-- the leather is so luxuriously soft and it slouches. I just prefer the cuir overall.


----------



## sunshinesash

luv_bagz said:


> I'm glad that you have pretty decided on the size already.
> I never got to buy the Foulonne leather bags because I don't prefer the harder leather feel. I tried it in the store but didn't really like it maybe because it feels like any other pebbled leather bags. That's just my personal experience.
> On the other hand LP Cuir feels so soft because it's lambskin and so far I've used my medium taupe for one whole month everyday traveling Europe rain and all its still perfect. No kidding!!
> I don't baby my bags although I take good care of them.
> I know my light color ones may require extra care due to the light color but so far the LP Cuir leather has withstood normal wear and tear with no major problems, if any.
> Hence I have 7 of them


Thanks so much for the excellent testimonial...you are beyond helpful! Although you're upping my lust tenfold for my eventual Cuir! I also love slouchy, soft leather and the Cuir is just to-die-for! I was worried about scratches, mostly, but glad to hear that they are fairly durable if treated reasonably. 
 


goldfish19 said:


> I have one but it's been sitting in the closet for a while after first use. It's a little heavier than the cuir because it's pebbled calf leather. It's more durable and less sensitive to wear and tear but I guess that's why I like the cuir-- the leather is so luxuriously soft and it slouches. I just prefer the cuir overall.


Right, I agree. I tried on the foulonne in store and I just didn't like how small it looked, even though I own two Medium Planetes [same size as the foulonne I tried on], and I enjoy how those look on me just fine. 
Foulonne clearly isn't meant to be for me, because I returned one, and hesitated pulling the trigger on TWO other separate occasions. Clearly the Cuir has my heart and I don't want to settle! 

Thanks again for your awesome, informative feedback, ladies! You have helped me so much. Can't wait to save up for my Medium Cuir! 

One thing I also want to add is how much I love visiting the Longchamp boutique in my city. The sales associates working there are always so sweet and down-to-earth..I never feel intimidated and it's a very laidback atmosphere. Probably my favorite store to shop in, purse-wise!


----------



## littlejuser

Oh my this thread is informative!! I just ordered a foulonne in cognac on eBay (new and unused from someone here in Canada for a great price!)... I hope I like it... Have never seen one in real life!!!! It seems most people posting prefer the cuir so I may have jumped the gun but perhaps this model will be the ideal work bag?!?!


----------



## EGBDF

littlejuser said:


> Oh my this thread is informative!! I just ordered a foulonne in cognac on eBay (new and unused from someone here in Canada for a great price!)... I hope I like it... Have never seen one in real life!!!! It seems most people posting prefer the cuir so I may have jumped the gun but perhaps this model will be the ideal work bag?!?!



Foulonne is nice too, just different than the cuirs!  I like them both. Foulonne bags are more structured but still lightweight. Hope you like yours.


----------



## littlejuser

Thanks I will post when it arrives on Monday!!!


----------



## Angelblake

I have several Foulonné pieces and am very happy with them. Very sturdy and you hardly see any wear and tear on them. Waiting for my first cuir...which I expect to be much softer but also more delicate.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

luv_bagz said:


> The mini seems quite pricey for the tiny size.
> Thanks for the thought and maybe one day I will cave in provided I can get the mini in raisin, bilberry or amethyst or navy or some yummy colors
> 
> Wish me luck



I know what you mean. It does seem small but packs a lot. I like using it as a bag in bag with my essentials within so if I need to leave my bag behind, at least my valuables are on me. When travelling, it keeps my passport close to me. But, the wallet on chain is already a very handy option so perhaps it makes more sense to snag the mini on sale. Good luck in getting a color you love.


----------



## luv_bagz

frenziedhandbag said:


> I know what you mean. It does seem small but packs a lot. I like using it as a bag in bag with my essentials within so if I need to leave my bag behind, at least my valuables are on me. When travelling, it keeps my passport close to me. But, the wallet on chain is already a very handy option so perhaps it makes more sense to snag the mini on sale. Good luck in getting a color you love.


Mini cuir on sale would be fabulous


----------



## OneMoreDay

Does anyone have any info on this new shade of Cuir? From LC's IG.


----------



## EGBDF

OneMoreDay said:


> Does anyone have any info on this new shade of Cuir? From LC's IG.



According to the FW 2016 thread, the cuirs will include blue (carried over) and navy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

littlejuser said:


> Oh my this thread is informative!! I just ordered a foulonne in cognac on eBay (new and unused from someone here in Canada for a great price!)... I hope I like it... Have never seen one in real life!!!! *It seems most people posting prefer the cuir* so I may have jumped the gun but perhaps this model will be the ideal work bag?!?!



Well, this is the Cuir thread, so that's probably why.       The Foulonne is gorgeous; hope you love it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

luv_bagz said:


> Mini cuir on sale would be fabulous


The sale is approaching, I think. Look out for the chance to snag one.


----------



## littlejuser

Lol I didn't clue in which thread this is!! I received the foulonne and it is absolutely beautiful... Smaller than I was expecting... Almost in between the size of the 2 le pliage that I carry...this will make a great work bag fo
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
r me... cuir is definitely next on my list!


----------



## deppstar

Hi everyone, I'm new to PF longchamp [emoji5] usually in the LV thread. I've bought longchamps and it's great for travel. My very first longchamp cuir in small, grey colour was purchased in Paris when I was on holiday about 3-4 yrs ago and I love it! It's great for travel, leather is buttery soft. I don't baby like longchamps and my grey small cuir seasoned extremely well. 

Recently I went to Barcelona and gotten the medium size in red. I actually went in with the intention to get the cross body mini for travel in replacement for my LV pochette NM but fell in love with the red colour and got the medium size for work (fits A4 documents perfectly). But this time round I felt the leather was slightly stiffer but never thought much since I was rushing for time.

I got back home and did not opened up the medium cuir till Yest night. It felt slightly sticky?? Or stiff? I thought maybe I have stored it too long (came back from my hols on June 2nd till now)  and should take out and use to break the bag.

Alas, today is my first day and when I'm in the car otw to work I noticed peeling on the handles?? [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] its brand new and never been opened before till Yest night when I packed my bag. 

Do u know if longchamp does exchanges though I bought the bag in other countries? 

Nevertheless it's a lovely red still. True blue classic red.


----------



## goldfish19

deppstar said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to PF longchamp [emoji5] usually in the LV thread. I've bought longchamps and it's great for travel. My very first longchamp cuir in small, grey colour was purchased in Paris when I was on holiday about 3-4 yrs ago and I love it! It's great for travel, leather is buttery soft. I don't baby like longchamps and my grey small cuir seasoned extremely well.
> 
> Recently I went to Barcelona and gotten the medium size in red. I actually went in with the intention to get the cross body mini for travel in replacement for my LV pochette NM but fell in love with the red colour and got the medium size for work (fits A4 documents perfectly). But this time round I felt the leather was slightly stiffer but never thought much since I was rushing for time.
> 
> I got back home and did not opened up the medium cuir till Yest night. It felt slightly sticky?? Or stiff? I thought maybe I have stored it too long (came back from my hols on June 2nd till now)  and should take out and use to break the bag.
> 
> Alas, today is my first day and when I'm in the car otw to work I noticed peeling on the handles?? [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] its brand new and never been opened before till Yest night when I packed my bag.
> 
> Do u know if longchamp does exchanges though I bought the bag in other countries?
> 
> Nevertheless it's a lovely red still. True blue classic red.




I've had Longchamp le pliage cuirs for 2 years or more and haven't encountered such a problem. Leather never became sticky. Did you store in a very hot, humid place? It's very unusual for the handle to appear that way. 

The leather used for the cuir has changed since it was first released. It used to be super soft and I guess more sensitive.


----------



## deppstar

goldfish19 said:


> I've had Longchamp le pliage cuirs for 2 years or more and haven't encountered such a problem. Leather never became sticky. Did you store in a very hot, humid place? It's very unusual for the handle to appear that way.
> 
> The leather used for the cuir has changed since it was first released. It used to be super soft and I guess more sensitive.




Maybe sticky is not the right word, it was tougher? And stiffer than my older cuir. I store it in my cupboard it its dust bags. which is away from the sun so it should be fine. My LVs, Prada and Ferragamo are stored together and nothing happened to them.  Furthermore I just got back barely 2 weeks only. I'll probably bring to my local boutique and see what can be done. 

I did use the mini crossbody during my trip and it's a great small convenient sling. Was very happy to see that the straps can be adjusted inside by tying knots and I used it often throughout my trip. 

Nothing wrong with my crossbody cuir,  I bought it on the same exact day and same shade as my medium cuir [emoji1] I even spilt soup on it during my trip and the bag wasn't damaged!


----------



## seton

comparison of greige and sandy


----------



## goldfish19

seton said:


> comparison of greige and sandy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381924



Thank you for this!!! I have 2013 Sandy and it looks more similar to greige.


----------



## EGBDF

Do you think this a Nordstrom's anniversary bag? I found it on the website. Or is it an older one?


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> Do you think this a Nordstrom's anniversary bag? I found it on the website. Or is it an older one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384412



1. This is an old pic from at least 3 yrs ago (TY Pinterest!). It's also PS'd which is why it looks like crap.

2. Having said that, I think there is a chance that we will be getting these LPC 1899s again.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> 1. This is an old pic from at least 3 yrs ago (TY Pinterest!). It's also PS'd which is why it looks like crap.
> 
> 2. Having said that, I think there is a chance that we will be getting these LPC 1899s again.


No, I got this picture from Nordstrom's website. But it sounds like it was a bag from several yrs ago then. I know you can find old bags on the website sometimes.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3552360?pathAlias=longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-leather-tote


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> No, I got this picture from Nordstrom's website. But it sounds like it was a bag from several yrs ago then. I know you can find old bags on the website sometimes.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3552360?pathAlias=longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-leather-tote



Yeah, I understood that u got the pic from Nordy. I was saying that I checked Pinterest to see how old that pic is. Ppl love posting nord pix on that site so there is a record.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> Yeah, I understood that u got the pic from Nordy. I was saying that I checked Pinterest to see how old that pic is. Ppl love posting nord pix on that site so there is a record.


Gotcha!


----------



## pixiejenna

EGBDF said:


> Do you think this a Nordstrom's anniversary bag? I found it on the website. Or is it an older one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384412


This was a style that they made when they originally came out with the cuir  line and discontinued it a few years in. However the last 2 nordie anniversary sales they have exclusively brought this style back. I grabbed 2 last year but ended up returning them because I couldn't justify the price when I know that I wouldn't get that much use out of them. I think that it only came in 3 colors last year red, tan/beige, and black. It sold out pretty fast online so if you are looking for one you pretty much have to stalk them.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## EGBDF

pixiejenna said:


> This was a style that they made when they originally came out with the cuir  line and discontinued it a few years in. However the last 2 nordie anniversary sales they have exclusively brought this style back. I grabbed 2 last year but ended up returning them because I couldn't justify the price when I know that I wouldn't get that much use out of them. I think that it only came in 3 colors last year red, tan/beige, and black. It sold out pretty fast online so if you are looking for one you pretty much have to stalk them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app



Yeah, I ended up getting one last year...this year I have needed to carry larger bags more often so this size is useful. If they have a nice darker shade of blue I would be super tempted.


----------



## OneMoreDay

seton said:


> comparison of greige and sandy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381924


Can't decide between the two! Could you share your thoughts on how both colours differ in reality? Sandy is showing slightly blush on my phone.


----------



## cheidel

OneMoreDay said:


> Does anyone have any info on this new shade of Cuir? From LC's IG.



Wow, love that blue!!!  I have the large Cuir in black and Natural, and the medium in Cherry.  I now see this blue in my future!!!


----------



## seton

OneMoreDay said:


> Can't decide between the two! Could you share your thoughts on how both colours differ in reality? Sandy is showing slightly blush on my phone.



Then I photographed Sandy well because it has a pinkish flesh undertone in direct sunlight. Greige is a stone colour


----------



## honeybunny07

luv_bagz said:


> I'm so in love with Le Pliage Cuir that I have 7 of them in all sizes (except the tiny cross body) [emoji7]



WHAT??? SEVEN??? OMG, soooo jealous!!! 
Oh, you ladies living in the states or europe are sooo lucky.. 
Right now I live in a small, developing island in Indonesia and life has its own challenge here... One of them is not having LC store nearby


----------



## OneMoreDay

honeybunny07 said:


> WHAT??? SEVEN??? OMG, soooo jealous!!!
> Oh, you ladies living in the states or europe are sooo lucky..
> Right now I live in a small, developing island in Indonesia and life has its own challenge here... One of them is not having LC store nearby



As someone who lives in Borneo, I can totally relate.


----------



## Cc1213

deppstar said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to PF longchamp [emoji5] usually in the LV thread. I've bought longchamps and it's great for travel. My very first longchamp cuir in small, grey colour was purchased in Paris when I was on holiday about 3-4 yrs ago and I love it! It's great for travel, leather is buttery soft. I don't baby like longchamps and my grey small cuir seasoned extremely well.
> 
> Recently I went to Barcelona and gotten the medium size in red. I actually went in with the intention to get the cross body mini for travel in replacement for my LV pochette NM but fell in love with the red colour and got the medium size for work (fits A4 documents perfectly). But this time round I felt the leather was slightly stiffer but never thought much since I was rushing for time.
> 
> I got back home and did not opened up the medium cuir till Yest night. It felt slightly sticky?? Or stiff? I thought maybe I have stored it too long (came back from my hols on June 2nd till now)  and should take out and use to break the bag.
> 
> Alas, today is my first day and when I'm in the car otw to work I noticed peeling on the handles?? [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] its brand new and never been opened before till Yest night when I packed my bag.
> 
> Do u know if longchamp does exchanges though I bought the bag in other countries?
> 
> Nevertheless it's a lovely red still. True blue classic red.



I've had three Le Cuirs that have all had the same issue! It's as if the color has bleed out...I'm curious as to what customer service will do.

When I first pointed out my issue, they gladly exchanged my bag (and told me that the color had bled out). After the issue occurred on my second bag, they told me that their colors don't bleed (contradicting what they had previously told me), and blamed it on me. I've been pretty upset regarding their customer service since.


----------



## honeybunny07

OneMoreDay said:


> As someone who lives in Borneo, I can totally relate.


Ow, hello there neighbor [emoji112]


----------



## OneMoreDay

I haven't bought a Cuir but does it come folded when you buy one?


----------



## SmokieDragon

OneMoreDay said:


> I haven't bought a Cuir but does it come folded when you buy one?



All of mine did. If you look at my profile picture, that is exactly how my first Cuir was in the shop. All folded up with her siblings in a drawer


----------



## frenziedhandbag

OneMoreDay said:


> I haven't bought a Cuir but does it come folded when you buy one?


Yes, it does come folded.


----------



## OneMoreDay

SmokieDragon said:


> All of mine did. If you look at my profile picture, that is exactly how my first Cuir was in the shop. All folded up with her siblings in a drawer





frenziedhandbag said:


> Yes, it does come folded.



Thanks for replying! Do you think they should be kept folded like that? I live in a hot and humid place and my bedroom still uses those slat glass pane "Jalousie" windows so even though the aircon is one at all times, there's still moisture in the air.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

OneMoreDay said:


> Thanks for replying! Do you think they should be kept folded like that? I live in a hot and humid place and my bedroom still uses those slat glass pane "Jalousie" windows so even though the aircon is one at all times, there's still moisture in the air.


I live in a humid country too and personally I prefer to keep my Cuir unfolded and in a dustbag, lying flat, on a shelf. In addition, I add a dehumidifier sachet and replace this every six months. Every few months, I also condition the leather with a leather conditioner, just to prevent dryness.


----------



## OneMoreDay

frenziedhandbag said:


> I live in a humid country too and personally I prefer to keep my Cuir unfolded and in a dustbag, lying flat, on a shelf. In addition, I add a dehumidifier sachet and replace this every six months. Every few months, I also condition the leather with a leather conditioner, just to prevent dryness.


I probably would do this instead of folding. Does Longchamp have a conditioner for its leathers or do they recommend a third party brand?


----------



## seton

OneMoreDay said:


> I probably would do this instead of folding. Does Longchamp have a conditioner for its leathers or do they recommend a third party brand?



LC sells a small hexagonal bottle of conditioner in the stores. It's made by Saphir, which is a brand popular in europe.


----------



## OneMoreDay

seton said:


> LC sells a small hexagonal bottle of conditioner in the stores. It's made by Saphir, which is a brand popular in europe.


I've been eyeing Saphir products for a while now. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SmokieDragon

OneMoreDay said:


> Thanks for replying! Do you think they should be kept folded like that? I live in a hot and humid place and my bedroom still uses those slat glass pane "Jalousie" windows so even though the aircon is one at all times, there's still moisture in the air.



I live in a humid country (Malaysia). I am facing a shortage of closet space so I keep my Cuirs folded in a dustbag like how they came from the shop. They are stored in a closet in a spare bedroom where the air cond is rarely turned on. I have a dehumidifier from Guardian which I keep on that shelf of the closet for all my bags placed there. So far so good, touch wood!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

OneMoreDay said:


> I probably would do this instead of folding. Does Longchamp have a conditioner for its leathers or do they recommend a third party brand?


Thanks to Seton, I just knew about Saphir. Currently, I am using Loving My Bags products, so far so good.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> LC sells a small hexagonal bottle of conditioner in the stores. It's made by Saphir, which is a brand popular in europe.


Thanks for sharing. I will give this a try once I deplete LMB products.


----------



## missmellow

Hi, can I check if fuchsia (2012) is the same color as cyclamen (2016)? thanks!


----------



## goldfish19

missmellow said:


> Hi, can I check if fuchsia (2012) is the same color as cyclamen (2016)? thanks!



For the cuir, fuchsia is darker than cyclamen.


----------



## whateverish

Just saw a Naturel cuir and I'm in love - usually nothing makes me want to trade my comfy nylon for the care that leather requires but the color is delish.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thanks to Seton, I just knew about Saphir. Currently, I am using Loving My Bags products, so far so good.





frenziedhandbag said:


> Thanks for sharing. I will give this a try once I deplete LMB products.



LMB is very good.
I've seen the LC Saphir used on a variety of their bags and it works great. I also know that a lot of the old skool french posters on the Hermes forum prefer Saphir for their boxcalf kellys.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> LMB is very good.
> I've seen the LC Saphir used on a variety of their bags and it works great. I also know that a lot of the old skool french posters on the Hermes forum prefer Saphir for their boxcalf kellys.



Agree with LMB. It had been splendid thus far but always good to have an alternative, just in case. I just read some ladies use Saphir on LV products too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

whateverish said:


> Just saw a Naturel cuir and I'm in love - usually nothing makes me want to trade my comfy nylon for the care that leather requires but the color is delish.


So nice to see you here too. [emoji6] The Naturel is gorgeous. Yummy neutral (a fellow PFer described it as peanut butter). To be honest, I'm pretty torn about this and the F-BTW Camel.


----------



## Nicamiranda

Hi! I just bought my first LC cuir. I also bought the LC saphir. I just want to ask how to use it. I dont have an idea how to use it. Am afraid to make a mistake. Please help. TIA!


----------



## whateverish

frenziedhandbag said:


> So nice to see you here too. [emoji6] The Naturel is gorgeous. Yummy neutral (a fellow PFer described it as peanut butter). To be honest, I'm pretty torn about this and the F-BTW Camel.



Hi! Oh the camel btw is beautiful as well....too many bags I want omg!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

whateverish said:


> Hi! Oh the camel btw is beautiful as well....too many bags I want omg!


You said it. I'm in a dilemma too.


----------



## Nicamiranda

Hi! Anybody here tried using this Aldo Leather protect in their cuir bags? Im need advice before i use it. I am afraid to ruin my cuirs. Please advice. Tia!


----------



## Dingaling1987

New to the Longchamp club, but officially a member now because I just purchased 2 LP Cuirs (in the same weekend!) 

First came across a Medium in Black in mint condition for a pretty reasonable price, so I purchased that. The next day, I come across another preloved Medium in Sun (I've never been on to fuss about scuffs - I think they add character to a bag) at an insanely good price, so I snapped it right up after deciding that it was authentic. 

Just received both of them today and I am beyond estatic. 2 perfectly good bags for half the price of a new one. Wheeee!


----------



## bindya909

Hello everyone, torn between getting the Cuir medium in Pebble or classic Black. Anyone have the Pebble (grey) and can comment on wear and tear? Will it be high maintenance due to the lighter colour and delicate leather? Planning to use this as my everyday workbag and will be carrying laptop 1-2 days a week to work and back. Thank you for your comments!

*posted this in another thread and realised it's much shorter with only 3-4 posters. reposting for thoughts here*


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bindya909 said:


> Hello everyone, torn between getting the Cuir medium in Pebble or classic Black.



Cuirs are relatively easy to maintain but with a light colored bag, it might require more work. As a personal preference, I will go for black as I tend to baby my bags but you are the one using the bag so really buy something you love and know that you will get a lot of use out of. Sharing my own experience...  I purchased a Cherry Red cuir because it is the perfect red with no orange tones and matches so well with my blue outfits which I tend to wear a lot but I find myself using it only once as I need to be extra careful with it... Thus I sold it away and bought a bilberry cuir instead. Loving my bilberry thus far and I am definitely using it more often than the Cherry Red.


----------



## pursenewbie7

Has anyone looked at the latest range of Le Pliage Cuir? I've been purchasing a LP Cuir since 5 or so years ago from Europe. Recently, I looked at LP Cuir in both Korea and the US, and noticed that the leather is noticeably different. It felt more like fabric and lower quality than the soft calf leather bag that I'm used to. One was at a reputable department store and the other at a standalone Longchamp shops, so I know these aren't fake... But disappointed that it's time for me to get a new LP Cuir, yet all the options had odd leather texture.

Also, I saw someone mention above the Naturel. I saw that Bloomingdales has something that looks more like camel listed as Natural, but the Natural I've purchased about 5 years ago is lighter and more like cream. Pic shown below of the Natural I have. Do you know where I can get the lighter Natural?


----------



## bindya909

frenziedhandbag said:


> Cuirs are relatively easy to maintain but with a light colored bag, it might require more work. As a personal preference, I will go for black as I tend to baby my bags but you are the one using the bag so really buy something you love and know that you will get a lot of use out of. Sharing my own experience...  I purchased a Cherry Red cuir because it is the perfect red with no orange tones and matches so well with my blue outfits which I tend to wear a lot but I find myself using it only once as I need to be extra careful with it... Thus I sold it away and bought a bilberry cuir instead. Loving my bilberry thus far and I am definitely using it more often than the Cherry Red.


Thank you for that, really appreciate the thoughts. Contrary to what I thought, black seems to be more high maintenance than lighter colours. I am almost decided on the Pebble.


----------



## herfyjo

Does anyone own both a camel and natural to be able to tell the difference?  I'm interested in the natural tote in the upcoming sale but not if it's too similar to last year's camel.  Thanks!


----------



## goldfish19

herfyjo said:


> Does anyone own both a camel and natural to be able to tell the difference?  I'm interested in the natural tote in the upcoming sale but not if it's too similar to last year's camel.  Thanks!



I'm wondering too as I'd be interested in the natural if it's significantly lighter.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bump


----------



## missvic

Hi everyone, im just new to longchamp cuir about few weeks, i saw my longchamp cuir got few little holes on the leather, it wasn't scratched by anything else and it was no any of these when the time i purchased.. Is it this normal for leather bag? Attached some picture for your review, please advise.. Thank you guys


----------



## Nicamiranda

missvic said:


> Hi everyone, im just new to longchamp cuir about few weeks, i saw my longchamp cuir got few little holes on the leather, it wasn't scratched by anything else and it was no any of these when the time i purchased.. Is it this normal for leather bag? Attached some picture for your review, please advise.. Thank you guys



Hi missvic. Last month i also bought a small cuir from longchamp boutique. They only have 2 stocks in pink color and of course i chose the one made in france. Then i left the store to eat. And while i was eating, i checked on the bag again and saw lots of this holes (same like yours) in the bag. I want to keep the bag because its made in france but i am afraid that the holes might get big. So i returned to the store and took the other bag which is made in morocco.


----------



## missvic

Nicamiranda said:


> Hi missvic. Last month i also bought a small cuir from longchamp boutique. They only have 2 stocks in pink color and of course i chose the one made in france. Then i left the store to eat. And while i was eating, i checked on the bag again and saw lots of this holes (same like yours) in the bag. I want to keep the bag because its made in france but i am afraid that the holes might get big. So i returned to the store and took the other bag which is made in morocco.



Hi Nicamiranda, thank you for your reply. Fyi, my bag i notice one hole At my first used, then today i noticed few more, is it because the way i use the bag? I didnt apply any leather moisturizer on my bag. Hmm..


----------



## Nicamiranda

missvic said:


> Hi Nicamiranda, thank you for your reply. Fyi, my bag i notice one hole At my first used, then today i noticed few more, is it because the way i use the bag? I didnt apply any leather moisturizer on my bag. Hmm..



I really dont know. Because in my experience, i noticed the holes all over the bag "fresh" from the store. So i returned it immediately. The one made in morocco is okay, no holes[emoji4].


----------



## missvic

Nicamiranda said:


> I really dont know. Because in my experience, i noticed the holes all over the bag "fresh" from the store. So i returned it immediately. The one made in morocco is okay, no holes[emoji4].



Hehe, thank you and enjoy your cuir❤️


----------



## lili45

pursenewbie7 said:


> Has anyone looked at the latest range of Le Pliage Cuir? I've been purchasing a LP Cuir since 5 or so years ago from Europe. Recently, I looked at LP Cuir in both Korea and the US, and noticed that the leather is noticeably different. It felt more like fabric and lower quality than the soft calf leather bag that I'm used to. One was at a reputable department store and the other at a standalone Longchamp shops, so I know these aren't fake... But disappointed that it's time for me to get a new LP Cuir, yet all the options had odd leather texture.
> 
> Also, I saw someone mention above the Naturel. I saw that Bloomingdales has something that looks more like camel listed as Natural, but the Natural I've purchased about 5 years ago is lighter and more like cream. Pic shown below of the Natural I have. Do you know where I can get the lighter Natural?


Hello there, so glad to see this commentary as I own several Longchamp Roseau bags, a Foulonne, and just purchased a second Cuir le Pliage. I  purchased my first le Pliage cuir 2 years ago, and it was buttery soft leather, just gorgeous! I loved the lightness of the bag. the silver hardware,  as well as the cross body style, so decided to splurge on a second le pliage cuir in a lighter sand color for the summer. I absolutely hate to say this, but as soon as I received it in the mail, I immediately noticed the difference in the leather! It did feel completely different, not buttery soft, and yes plasticky. I don't know if this is to help protect the leather, and I am a 20 year veteran/fan/lover of Longchamp, and continue to love, love, love the handbags. I really cannot get enough of these practical bags! But I wanted to agree with you here! Sadly, I sent it back...

I hope I did not make a mistake, and I will give them another try, but sadly this one went back. Did not care for the look, nor the feel of the leather...It just did not have the same rich look as my original . Still love LC, but am glad that I have my older one which is in stellar condition! Hope this helps!


----------



## goldfish19

pursenewbie7 said:


> Has anyone looked at the latest range of Le Pliage Cuir? I've been purchasing a LP Cuir since 5 or so years ago from Europe. Recently, I looked at LP Cuir in both Korea and the US, and noticed that the leather is noticeably different. It felt more like fabric and lower quality than the soft calf leather bag that I'm used to. One was at a reputable department store and the other at a standalone Longchamp shops, so I know these aren't fake... But disappointed that it's time for me to get a new LP Cuir, yet all the options had odd leather texture.
> 
> Also, I saw someone mention above the Naturel. I saw that Bloomingdales has something that looks more like camel listed as Natural, but the Natural I've purchased about 5 years ago is lighter and more like cream. Pic shown below of the Natural I have. Do you know where I can get the lighter Natural?


 
I think the lighter natural was never re-made. The current natural seems to be very close to camel from previous years (I have yet to see a comparison side by side shot to be sure). The next best thing is sandy or greige which are both nice colors (might be too light for you) but you may want to compare the textures as the leathers have indeed changed over time. I have more of the old ones myself and I prefer the softness of the older cuirs BUT I think Longchamp tried to make the leather more resistant to wear and tear. The old cuirs were very sensitive in my opinion, even the ones that came in dark color like the red and the light colored ones were prone to fading/ discoloration/ yellowing even if they weren't used much. 

This changed has not made me like the cuir any less, though. It's still my favorite from the brand, but to be sure I'm happy with the color I'm getting, I check out the bag in store first. Some of them still feel nice even if the leather has changed; a few may look plasticky (also my first reaction when I saw them, maybe also rubbery), and a few also may have irregular patterns on the leather. 




lili45 said:


> Hello there, so glad to see this commentary as I own several Longchamp Roseau bags, a Foulonne, and just purchased a second Cuir le Pliage. I  purchased my first le Pliage cuir 2 years ago, and it was buttery soft leather, just gorgeous! I loved the lightness of the bag. the silver hardware,  as well as the cross body style, so decided to splurge on a second le pliage cuir in a lighter sand color for the summer. I absolutely hate to say this, but as soon as I received it in the mail, I immediately noticed the difference in the leather! It did feel completely different, not buttery soft, and yes plasticky. I don't know if this is to help protect the leather, and I am a 20 year veteran/fan/lover of Longchamp, and continue to love, love, love the handbags. I really cannot get enough of these practical bags! But I wanted to agree with you here! Sadly, I sent it back...
> 
> I hope I did not make a mistake, and I will give them another try, but sadly this one went back. Did not care for the look, nor the feel of the leather...It just did not have the same rich look as my original . Still love LC, but am glad that I have my older one which is in stellar condition! Hope this helps!



The 2016 sand color feels different than the 2013 sand color. I am happy I kept mine (2013) although the leather is very sensitive and the corners show wear after only a few uses.


----------



## straigtpose

HELP !! hi everyone, i owned LC Cuir for a year and the silver hardware got scratched, does anyone know how to remove these scratches? can i use the town talk polish silver cloth? Thanks !


----------



## seton

straigtpose said:


> HELP !! hi everyone, i owned LC Cuir for a year and the silver hardware got scratched, does anyone know how to remove these scratches? can i use the town talk polish silver cloth? Thanks !



the hardware is plated so there is no way to remove scratches.


----------



## superluxurious

New series le cuir finishing is matte? I bought a red le cuir in red last year. The finishing is glossier than the one i just purchased... Material is thicker and feels more scratch prove as compared to the black one


----------



## goldfish19

superluxurious said:


> View attachment 3428628
> 
> View attachment 3428618
> 
> New series le cuir finishing is matte? I bought a red le cuir in red last year. The finishing is glossier than the one i just purchased... Material is thicker and feels more scratch prove as compared to the black one



Leathers differ from one season to the other.


----------



## shalomnurse

Here is the red tote. Very shiny soft leather:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

shalomnurse said:


> Here is the red tote. Very shiny soft leather



What a beauty! [emoji7]


----------



## shalomnurse

Here is the blue leather tote . The color is so gorgeous. It's almost like a royal blue. And the fact that it was on sale at Nordstrom just seals the deal.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

shalomnurse said:


> Here is the blue leather tote .



I love how dark the blue is. Definitely a versatile color.


----------



## shalomnurse

Thank you. I was surprised at how different the color is from the website photos. I was thinking if I didn't love the color I would return It. But it so beautiful and unique that I am already moved in and using it.


----------



## toujours*chic

shalomnurse said:


> Here is the blue leather tote . The color is so gorgeous. It's almost like a royal blue. And the fact that it was on sale at Nordstrom just seals the deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431415


Thank you for your beautiful picture- it is nice to see the color in natural lighting. I was hesitating getting the bag because I feared it would be too light but this is a nice versatile blue. I bought the black and the natural- both of which I love. For anyone considering the natural, it is the same color as Hermes gold if you are familiar with that color. It is a nice warm neutral, but not really what I think of as "natural". I was a little concerned it would be too light but it isn't.


----------



## shalomnurse

Here is the brown Le Pliage Cuir Handbag from Nordstrom. I love the long shoulder strap option. Very comfortable bag to carry. My Samorga LV delightful organizer is the perfect fit for this bag. The bag color is a rich chocolate brown.


----------



## jas_ger82

Hi ladies,

I'm planning to buy an LC Cuir in crossbody but could not decide on the colour (black or cherry), can anyone please suggest?

Thank you.


----------



## SmokieDragon

jas_ger82 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm planning to buy an LC Cuir in crossbody but could not decide on the colour (black or cherry), can anyone please suggest?
> 
> Thank you.



Black... Cos I have a black one and find it to be very versatile and fuss free


----------



## shalomnurse

The natural color Cuir handbag arrived this morning. I like the color. Very neutral and classic.


----------



## dster1

Ladies, does this zipper pull look weird to you? I got this today from an authorized retailer but the quality of the zipper pull looks cheap and unpolished.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

shalomnurse said:


> Here is the brown Le Pliage Cuir Handbag from Nordstrom.



I love how rich the color is. Gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jas_ger82 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm planning to buy an LC Cuir in crossbody but could not decide on the colour (black or cherry), can anyone please suggest?
> 
> Thank you.


I vote for black. I used to have cherry, it is the best red imho, but I think black is really fuss free and practical.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

shalomnurse said:


> The natural color Cuir handbag arrived this morning. I like the color. Very neutral and classic.



I love this one. Reminds me of yummy peanut butter. [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

dster1 said:


> Ladies, does this zipper pull look weird to you?



Hi, I suggest you post this in the authentication thread instead for an opinion? Do read page one for the required pictures that you need to attach so that the authenticators can help you.


----------



## dster1

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi, I suggest you post this in the authentication thread instead for an opinion? Do read page one for the required pictures that you need to attach so that the authenticators can help you.



Thanks for the suggestion. I don't really doubt its authenticity but I haven't bought longchamp in a few years and wonder if the quality has since gone down or maybe if it's because this is made in China? I have an older LP made in France and the zipper seems to be higher quality.


----------



## jas_ger82

frenziedhandbag said:


> I vote for black. I used to have cherry, it is the best red imho, but I think black is really fuss free and practical.



thanks frenziedhandbag and SmokieDragon for the sharing.. initially my thought is to get the black but after reading the post, I will confirm get black


----------



## toujours*chic

dster1 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I don't really doubt its authenticity but I haven't bought longchamp in a few years and wonder if the quality has since gone down or maybe if it's because this is made in China? I have an older LP made in France and the zipper seems to be higher quality.


I just bought a Le Pliage Cuir from the Nordstrom sale and the zipper pull does look like the plating is peeling/worn- this is a brand new bag MIF. This is my first leather LC- I am impressed with the leather and construction but not the hardware. The hardware on my nylon Le Pliage is shiny and looks better that this more expensive leather bag. I am not sure it is a deal-breaker based on what I paid but it is very disappointing.


----------



## A2wonbaby

bindya909 said:


> Hello everyone, torn between getting the Cuir medium in Pebble or classic Black. Anyone have the Pebble (grey) and can comment on wear and tear? Will it be high maintenance due to the lighter colour and delicate leather? Planning to use this as my everyday workbag and will be carrying laptop 1-2 days a week to work and back. Thank you for your comments!
> 
> *posted this in another thread and realised it's much shorter with only 3-4 posters. reposting for thoughts here*


I have the pebble medium cuir. I like the bag and color, but I don't use it often as it is delicate.  I don't think it's so much the color, but the soft leather.  I would not wear the pebble crossbody for significant periods of time.  The rubbing of the bag on your pants will cause wear and color transfer with jeans.  So I vote pebble for style, and black for durability.  Actually, I would get a black medium neo instead as a work bag.  The neo look more upscale in black bc it's nylon. The cuir is not a workhorse bag.  It's very luxurious, pretty, light, and functional, but delicate.


----------



## tinkerella

Black cuir owners, just wondering if you noticed your cuir became a lighter black (if there's such a color lol!) after about a year or so of use? I noticed mine has patches of iridescent purple(??) and the area that doesn't see sunlight (in the space between the zipper and the underside of the flap) appears darker than the other parts of the bag. Have attached some photos for your reference.. Wonder if this is normal?


----------



## Summerfriend

So I went into Nordstrom today to get the black Cuir . . . but somehow walked out with Natural (pictured here with my small navy Neo in the background, mmmm).

I think I need to go back and exchange it for the black as originally planned. I already have a vintage LV crossbody with a vachetta strap the same color as this bag, and I'm afraid that this bag would make my LV obsolete before I've even had a chance to really enjoy it. Furthermore, color transfer. FURTHERMORE, it just doesn't go as well with my wardrobe (although it's not like it clashes - it's a really easy warm neutral).

The problem I'm having? This bag is just so scrumptious! Somehow this color feels more special than the black; the black almost felt like a gym bag to me when I tried it on. This natural color is pure Katherine Hepburn in Out of Africa gorgeousness. Also - I DO have a large Le Pliage tote in black, as well as a black Balenciaga City (which is not crossbody, and not great for travel, but . . . it IS black).

Any advice for me? What would you do - keep or exchange?


----------



## EGBDF

Summerfriend said:


> So I went into Nordstrom today to get the black Cuir . . . but somehow walked out with Natural (pictured here with my small navy Neo in the background, mmmm).
> 
> I think I need to go back and exchange it for the black as originally planned. I already have a vintage LV crossbody with a vachetta strap the same color as this bag, and I'm afraid that this bag would make my LV obsolete before I've even had a chance to really enjoy it. Furthermore, color transfer. FURTHERMORE, it just doesn't go as well with my wardrobe (although it's not like it clashes - it's a really easy warm neutral).
> 
> The problem I'm having? This bag is just so scrumptious! Somehow this color feels more special than the black; the black almost felt like a gym bag to me when I tried it on. This natural color is pure Katherine Hepburn in Out of Africa gorgeousness. Also - I DO have a large Le Pliage tote in black, as well as a black Balenciaga City (which is not crossbody, and not great for travel, but . . . it IS black).
> 
> Any advice for me? What would you do - keep or exchange?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442174
> View attachment 3442176
> View attachment 3442177


Well, if you think the color won't work for you, I would exchange it. Or you could go back and get the black and see which one you actually use first, and return the other one. (Or you could keep them both because folded up they hardly take up any space haha)
Good luck deciding.


----------



## hb925

Summerfriend said:


> So I went into Nordstrom today to get the black Cuir . . . but somehow walked out with Natural (pictured here with my small navy Neo in the background, mmmm).
> 
> I think I need to go back and exchange it for the black as originally planned. I already have a vintage LV crossbody with a vachetta strap the same color as this bag, and I'm afraid that this bag would make my LV obsolete before I've even had a chance to really enjoy it. Furthermore, color transfer. FURTHERMORE, it just doesn't go as well with my wardrobe (although it's not like it clashes - it's a really easy warm neutral).
> 
> The problem I'm having? This bag is just so scrumptious! Somehow this color feels more special than the black; the black almost felt like a gym bag to me when I tried it on. This natural color is pure Katherine Hepburn in Out of Africa gorgeousness. Also - I DO have a large Le Pliage tote in black, as well as a black Balenciaga City (which is not crossbody, and not great for travel, but . . . it IS black).
> 
> Any advice for me? What would you do - keep or exchange?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442174
> View attachment 3442176
> View attachment 3442177



It's a lovely bag, but it seems you have a lot of hesitation over it. I say if you're not 101% in love, go exchange it. What use is a bag you won't use? Just my suggestion, good luck!


----------



## Summerfriend

EGBDF said:


> Well, if you think the color won't work for you, I would exchange it. Or you could go back and get the black and see which one you actually use first, and return the other one. (Or you could keep them both because folded up they hardly take up any space haha)
> Good luck deciding.



Believe me, going back for the black and keeping both has crossed my mind more than once! SO naughty though.


----------



## Summerfriend

cj0617 said:


> It's a lovely bag, but it seems you have a lot of hesitation over it. I say if you're not 101% in love, go exchange it. What use is a bag you won't use? Just my suggestion, good luck!



This is good advice; unfortunately I AM in love with this one - more so than the black. Black is more practical; this one attracts me more. I usually know exactly what I want right off the bat, so this delimma is new territory for me!


----------



## hb925

Summerfriend said:


> This is good advice; unfortunately I AM in love with this one - more so than the black. Black is more practical; this one attracts me more. I usually know exactly what I want right off the bat, so this delimma is new territory for me!



Ahh I see. Well, I have the taupe coloured cuir (it's taupe-y/greyish) and I've never had an issue with color transfer and I wear it with denim all the time. I did protect it with waterproof spray though so I think that helps. 

I also did end up getting the neo in black as a throw around bag haha.

If you love it, keep it and rotate it around with the LV


----------



## Summerfriend

cj0617 said:


> Ahh I see. Well, I have the taupe coloured cuir (it's taupe-y/greyish) and I've never had an issue with color transfer and I wear it with denim all the time. I did protect it with waterproof spray though so I think that helps.
> 
> I also did end up getting the neo in black as a throw around bag haha.
> 
> If you love it, keep it and rotate it around with the LV



I'm glad to hear that you haven't had color transfer with your taupe bag! I never really worry about that with LV for some reason (and have never had a problem), but since this WHOLE bag is a lighter-color leather and kind of brushes along where the jeans go I'm a little nervous. I ALSO WANT THE KHAKI MEDIUM NEO TO THROW AROUND. My entire collection is bags I've bought with the intention to "throw around." Literally all of them. So ridiculous.


----------



## Summerfriend

I sure would love the Cuir in Bilberry. The pics in this thread are absolutely gorgeous. Wonder if they'll ever bring it back?


----------



## shalomnurse

Summerfriend said:


> So I went into Nordstrom today to get the black Cuir . . . but somehow walked out with Natural (pictured here with my small navy Neo in the background, mmmm).
> 
> I think I need to go back and exchange it for the black as originally planned. I already have a vintage LV crossbody with a vachetta strap the same color as this bag, and I'm afraid that this bag would make my LV obsolete before I've even had a chance to really enjoy it. Furthermore, color transfer. FURTHERMORE, it just doesn't go as well with my wardrobe (although it's not like it clashes - it's a really easy warm neutral).
> 
> The problem I'm having? This bag is just so scrumptious! Somehow this color feels more special than the black; the black almost felt like a gym bag to me when I tried it on. This natural color is pure Katherine Hepburn in Out of Africa gorgeousness. Also - I DO have a large Le Pliage tote in black, as well as a black Balenciaga City (which is not crossbody, and not great for travel, but . . . it IS black).
> 
> Any advice for me? What would you do - keep or exchange?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442174
> View attachment 3442176
> View attachment 3442177


I have the same bag in natural, and the black leather one in the tote.  I actually like the natural better because I think it is a more sophisticated color and I love the long strap option.  The black is gorgeous, but not a head turner like the natural.  I rotate the Longchamps and my LV all the time.  It keeps life interesting. LOL.


----------



## Summerfriend

Thanks so much for helping me think this through, ladies. I have decided to keep the Natural, because this bag is seriously like a chewy piece of caramel. I was so excited about it that I couldn't help myself and took it out today! If I'd bought the black, I think it would still be in my closet, waiting for my next trip. 

I looooove the Cuir. Such a well-designed, functional, smooshy, slouchy, easy, lovely bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Summerfriend said:


> I looooove the Cuir. Such a well-designed, functional, smooshy, slouchy, easy, lovely bag!



Very glad that you've decided to keep it. Naturel is a beautiful color.


----------



## Summerfriend

Hi. I have been sniffing my Cuir obsessively. IT SMELLS SO GOOD.

That is all.


----------



## Ludmilla

Summerfriend said:


> Hi. I have been sniffing my Cuir obsessively. IT SMELLS SO GOOD.
> 
> That is all.



My Cuir smells so good, too. [emoji3]


----------



## dodso012

I have the same bag...also have it in cherry. I first bought the cherry but saw the natural and couldn't stop obsessing over it. I went back w/in the week and brought it home. It's a beautiful color and different than all my other neutrals. I'm glad you've decided to keep it. I don't think you'll regret it. I haven't!


----------



## Summerfriend

dodso012 said:


> I have the same bag...also have it in cherry. I first bought the cherry but saw the natural and couldn't stop obsessing over it. I went back w/in the week and brought it home. It's a beautiful color and different than all my other neutrals. I'm glad you've decided to keep it. I don't think you'll regret it. I haven't!



Which one do you find that you use more? I really like the Cherry too. I don't think a red bag would work for me at this moment in my life, but every time I see a picture of it, I swoon.


----------



## dodso012

I would say I use them equally. Red is almost like a fun neutral to me. It goes w most of my wardrobe. And, as I think someone said earlier, the red on this bag is *really* nice. Not too bright, not too dark ... Just a really true beautiful red. I love it! 

Sorry! I'm no help. If anything, I'm more of an enabler!


----------



## TejasMama

Summerfriend said:


> So I went into Nordstrom today to get the black Cuir . . . but somehow walked out with Natural (pictured here with my small navy Neo in the background, mmmm).
> 
> I think I need to go back and exchange it for the black as originally planned. I already have a vintage LV crossbody with a vachetta strap the same color as this bag, and I'm afraid that this bag would make my LV obsolete before I've even had a chance to really enjoy it. Furthermore, color transfer. FURTHERMORE, it just doesn't go as well with my wardrobe (although it's not like it clashes - it's a really easy warm neutral).
> 
> The problem I'm having? This bag is just so scrumptious! Somehow this color feels more special than the black; the black almost felt like a gym bag to me when I tried it on. This natural color is pure Katherine Hepburn in Out of Africa gorgeousness. Also - I DO have a large Le Pliage tote in black, as well as a black Balenciaga City (which is not crossbody, and not great for travel, but . . . it IS black).
> 
> Any advice for me? What would you do - keep or exchange?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442174
> View attachment 3442176
> View attachment 3442177



I have this exact bag and I LOVE IT.  I know what you mean about it being special.  The color is really gorgeous and the leather is fantastic.  I also considered black, and while it is lovely, I get so many comments on this bag.  It's hard to change out of it once I start carrying it.


----------



## Summerfriend

TejasMama said:


> I have this exact bag and I LOVE IT.  I know what you mean about it being special.  The color is really gorgeous and the leather is fantastic.  I also considered black, and while it is lovely, I get so many comments on this bag.  It's hard to change out of it once I start carrying it.



I'm so glad to hear this! I am so glad I went with this color, and I haven't regretted it a bit. It's not every day that you find such a perfect buttery caramel! I thought i would go back and get the black too, at some point, but I honestly haven't felt the need. Although if they bring Bilberry back . . .


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Thoughts on the latest Cody? It's a Bloomie's exclusive - just got the email!

I love that it's full leather, instead of leather and suede like the other Codys, but I'm not one for understated bag colors. If they release it in brighter tones…I don't think I'll be able to resist (; Love the tassel on the zip and I love the zig zag stitching though…give us more color, Longchamp!


----------



## EGBDF

bellebellebelle19 said:


> View attachment 3454791
> 
> View attachment 3454792
> 
> 
> Thoughts on the latest Cody? It's a Bloomie's exclusive - just got the email!
> 
> I love that it's full leather, instead of leather and suede like the other Codys, but I'm not one for understated bag colors. If they release it in brighter tones…I don't think I'll be able to resist (; Love the tassel on the zip and I love the zig zag stitching though…give us more color, Longchamp!


I have the blue/black one and I love the zig zag woven detail. For myself, I prefer the more subtle color blocking (and the blue is more navy) but this could look fun with some brighter colors. I'm not thrilled with how the tassel pull hangs but I haven't even used the bag yet.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

EGBDF said:


> I have the blue/black one and I love the zig zag woven detail. For myself, I prefer the more subtle color blocking (and the blue is more navy) but this could look fun with some brighter colors. I'm not thrilled with how the tassel pull hangs but I haven't even used the bag yet.



Ooh well do come back and let us know when you use it more! And if you feel so inclined, pictures


----------



## RedPlanet

dster1 said:


> Ladies, does this zipper pull look weird to you? I got this today from an authorized retailer but the quality of the zipper pull looks cheap and unpolished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436953
> View attachment 3436954
> View attachment 3436955
> View attachment 3436956
> View attachment 3436957


I had a Cuir Le Pliage custom built for me at the factory. All the tags of course state Made in France. My zipper pull looks exactly like yours. I think LC's supplier is just being sloppy and LC isn't concerned about it. I would have hoped for it to be "shiny perfect" for such an expensive bag, but whatever. I don't even notice it anymore.


----------



## EGBDF

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ooh well do come back and let us know when you use it more! And if you feel so inclined, pictures


 These are all the pics I have at the moment...I had also posted these in the Fall 2016 thread but here they are again-


----------



## bagcrazee78

Hi ladies, can i check the length of the strap of medium cuir bag? Is it the same as the small nylon neo?


----------



## hipnycmom

bagcrazee78 said:


> Hi ladies, can i check the length of the strap of medium cuir bag? Is it the same as the small nylon neo?


I have both and the strap of the small Neo is about 3 inches longer.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bagcrazee78 said:


> Hi ladies, can i check the length of the strap of medium cuir bag? Is it the same as the small nylon neo?





hipnycmom said:


> I have both and the strap of the small Neo is about 3 inches longer.



Keep in mind though that LC Neo (and apparently Cuir) strap lengths don't seem to be very standardized. I have owned four small Neos, for instance, and the strap lengths have varied by several inches depending on the country of origin, made in France, made in China, Tunisia, Romania whatever. It's unfortunate but other members have pointed this issue out too. You never really know what strap length you'll get if you order online.


----------



## bagcrazee78

Omg! So is it original then? If the straps vary?


----------



## bagcrazee78

Btw, thanks ladies! [emoji4]


----------



## hipnycmom

Not sure what you mean. I purchased both from Longchamp so I have no concerns about authenticity. I imagine it's more of a quality control issue than anything.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

hipnycmom said:


> I imagine it's more of a quality control issue than anything.



Exactly.


----------



## diamondsfrost

Excuse me if this has been posted before (I had searched and couldn't find it)... What does everyone use on the corners of the pliage cuir to protect rubbing against clothes? I have one corner that rubs against my thigh when worn crossbody and it has been rubbing the blue color off the bag....


----------



## EGBDF

diamondsfrost said:


> Excuse me if this has been posted before (I had searched and couldn't find it)... What does everyone use on the corners of the pliage cuir to protect rubbing against clothes? I have one corner that rubs against my thigh when worn crossbody and it has been rubbing the blue color off the bag....


I use Blackrocks. I know there have been other suggestions but I don't remember them.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

EGBDF said:


> I use Blackrocks. I know there have been other suggestions but I don't remember them.



What are "Blackrocks," please. 
Is that a brand?

I apologize if this is obvious. [emoji846]


----------



## EGBDF

BlackGrayRed said:


> What are "Blackrocks," please.
> Is that a brand?
> 
> I apologize if this is obvious. [emoji846]


http://www.blackrock-leather.com/products/blackrock-leather-n-rich

I probably bought mine from Amazon or eBay.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

EGBDF said:


> http://www.blackrock-leather.com/products/blackrock-leather-n-rich
> 
> I probably bought mine from Amazon or eBay.



Thank you!


----------



## sunshinesash

I love LC Cuir but am hesitant to pull the trigger due to the long shoulder strap. I wish it was adjustable! I' 5'3 and it's too long in that it hits my hip and bounces off of it every step I take. 

If i get it shortened at a leather shop, will the strap actually remain reinforced enough to not get ruined over carrying a solid load over time?


----------



## JenW

sunshinesash said:


> I love LC Cuir but am hesitant to pull the trigger due to the long shoulder strap. I wish it was adjustable! I' 5'3 and it's too long in that it hits my hip and bounces off of it every step I take.
> 
> If i get it shortened at a leather shop, will the strap actually remain reinforced enough to not get ruined over carrying a solid load over time?


I stole these pictures from another poster earlier in the thread who ties a knot in the strap when she wants it shorter.

Hope this helps.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sunshinesash said:


> I love LC Cuir but am hesitant to pull the trigger due to the long shoulder strap. I wish it was adjustable! I' 5'3 and it's too long in that it hits my hip and bounces off of it every step I take.
> 
> If i get it shortened at a leather shop, will the strap actually remain reinforced enough to not get ruined over carrying a solid load over time?


In my country, LC states that if I alter the strap, any repairs on other parts of the bag (e.g. Zipper, snao buttons etc) will not be entertained as it is deemed I had altered the bag in some way. The fact that the bag is the bag and the strap not exactly part of the bag baffles me with regards to this policy. I wish to reiterate though I am unsure whether this is an International policy or just unique to my country.

Despite my height, my medium Cuir also hits me at my hip which I am not really comfortable with. I had ordered a shorter strap elsewhere and will post how it works out. I know a lot of ladies order from Mautto.com too so that might be an option for you. I had also seen ladies tying a knot and effectively shortening the strap though I had never tried it.


----------



## goldfish19

frenziedhandbag said:


> In my country, LC states that if I alter the strap, any repairs on other parts of the bag (e.g. Zipper, snao buttons etc) will not be entertained as it is deemed I had altered the bag in some way. The fact that the bag is the bag and the strap not exactly part of the bag baffles me with regards to this policy. I wish to reiterate though I am unsure whether this is an International policy or just unique to my country.
> 
> Despite my height, my medium Cuir also hits me at my hip which I am not really comfortable with. I had ordered a shorter strap elsewhere and will post how it works out. I know a lot of ladies order from Mautto.com too so that might be an option for you. I had also seen ladies tying a knot and effectively shortening the strap though I had never tried it.



You can try sending the bag for repair without the strap? You can say you lost it. It's a very weird policy IMO.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> You can try sending the bag for repair without the strap? You can say you lost it. It's a very weird policy IMO.


Yep, that is a solution. I did question and subtly commented the same...that in most repair scenarios, the strap is most likely not going to be included but the repair will still take place. The SA agreed it is a baffling policy as well. [emoji21] [emoji26]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yep, that is a solution. I did question and subtly commented the same...that in most repair scenarios, the strap is most likely not going to be included but the repair will still take place. The SA agreed it is a baffling policy as well. [emoji21] [emoji26]



When I sent in my Fantaisie for the snap button replacement, I purposely left the strap at home cos I was worried any non-essential parts for the replacement could get lost. The form noted that my strap was not included when they took in my bag


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> I use Blackrocks. I know there have been other suggestions but I don't remember them.



Do you use Blackrocks just for the corners or the other parts of the Cuir too? Thanks


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> When I sent in my Fantaisie for the snap button replacement, I purposely left the strap at home cos I was worried any non-essential parts for the replacement could get lost. The form noted that my strap was not included when they took in my bag


If ever I need a repair, I guess I will do the same thing as you


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Do you use Blackrocks just for the corners or the other parts of the Cuir too? Thanks


No, I don't. Blackrocks is a thick, sticky, waxy paste and I just use it on the corners, and sometime overall on bags with a smooth leather.
I just use leather conditioner and cleaner on the rest of the bag. (I use Leather CPR but any good one will do. I can't remember which one Longchamp recommends and I know some brands are easier to get in different countries)


----------



## sunshinesash

JenW said:


> I stole these pictures from another poster earlier in the thread who ties a knot in the strap when she wants it shorter.


Thanks for sharing! I've seen other posters do the knot in their straps, as well, but I don't *love* the look and more than that, I'm fearful that it won't wear well over time, as I carry an average load and it would certainly wear down the area/rub off the color.


goldfish19 said:


> You can try sending the bag for repair without the strap? You can say you lost it. It's a very weird policy IMO.


I was thinking the same thing. Just exclude the strap and leave it at home when you bring in the bag to be repaired.
Still, odd policy indeed...


frenziedhandbag said:


> In my country, LC states that if I alter the strap, any repairs on other parts of the bag (e.g. Zipper, snao buttons etc) will not be entertained as it is deemed I had altered the bag in some way.
> Despite my height, my medium Cuir also hits me at my hip which I am not really comfortable with. I had ordered a shorter strap elsewhere and will post how it works out. I know a lot of ladies order from Mautto.com too so that might be an option for you. I had also seen ladies tying a knot and effectively shortening the strap though I had never tried it.


Thanks for the info! That is really good to know for future reference regarding any strap alterations made. Regarding the strap, it also hits me somewhere at my hip and I can't stand how it bounces with each stride I take. It's uncomfortable, interferes with my movement, and doesn't look flattering...it looks sloppy and ruins a 'put together' vibe.
Anyway, curious to know how the shorter strap works out and will be awaiting your updated post on that!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sunshinesash said:


> Thanks for the info! That is really good to know for future reference regarding any strap alterations made. Regarding the strap, it also hits me somewhere at my hip and I can't stand how it bounces with each stride I take. It's uncomfortable, interferes with my movement, and doesn't look flattering...it looks sloppy and ruins a 'put together' vibe.
> Anyway, curious to know how the shorter strap works out and will be awaiting your updated post on that!



I surely hope it is just a country unique policy and not an international policy. I have the exact same thoughts. I do love my cuir but I don't quite enjoy how it bounces against me when I walk. I'll definitely update once I receive it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> No, I don't. Blackrocks is a thick, sticky, waxy paste and I just use it on the corners, and sometime overall on bags with a smooth leather.
> I just use leather conditioner and cleaner on the rest of the bag. (I use Leather CPR but any good one will do. I can't remember which one Longchamp recommends and I know some brands are easier to get in different countries)



Thanks! I think LC uses their own conditioner which is actually Saphir (the LC bottle says Saphir)


----------



## Fit_for_bags

Regarding the length of the straps, I also had the same problem. Bought a new LP Cuir medium and the strap was longer than my other two cuir (and they were on different bag sizes - small & medium). So I ended up using my lemon cuir strap (which is shorter) on my medium arizona and just think of it as a "personalized" version.. 



the straps length difference



Lemon cuir strap on my medium Arizona


----------



## viba424

.


----------



## Claraloo

I didnt like the knot. I shorted the strap like that.


----------



## Claraloo

i just got the camel in large. now i´m wondering if it´s too big. i´m 166cm
what do you think?

for comparison
small in black
medium in bilberry
large camel


----------



## JenW

Claraloo said:


> i just got the camel in large. now i´m wondering if it´s too big. i´m 166cm
> what do you think?
> 
> for comparison
> small in black
> medium in bilberry
> large camel


I love a big bag. I think it looks great on you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Claraloo said:


> i just got the camel in large. now i´m wondering if it´s too big. i´m 166cm
> what do you think?
> 
> for comparison
> small in black
> medium in bilberry
> large camel



I don't think the bag looks too big on you. It's a great colour and it slouches so pretty. [emoji4]


----------



## honeybunny07

Claraloo said:


> i just got the camel in large. now i´m wondering if it´s too big. i´m 166cm
> what do you think?



Oh, such a good idea! Like a hobo, but better!

The bag looks great on you! [emoji8]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Claraloo said:


> i just got the camel in large. now i´m wondering if it´s too big



I think it works for you. Not overwhelming at all. The length of the bag looks more proportional as a shoulder bag and it is slouching ever so nicely too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Claraloo said:


> I didnt like the knot. I shorted the strap like that.


This is a clever idea and looks very neat too. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Summerfriend

I love it!


----------



## Claraloo

Thank you for the lovely responses. 

With the long strap it looked like a travel bag and very huge. And in this way it's like a hobo. Like you said honeybunny


----------



## Claraloo

But i think about getting this colour in the small size too. It's so cute. That's insane


----------



## SmokieDragon

Claraloo said:


> i just got the camel in large. now i´m wondering if it´s too big. i´m 166cm
> what do you think?
> 
> for comparison
> small in black
> medium in bilberry
> large camel



Loving the hobo Cuir look!


----------



## Dingaling1987

Claraloo said:


> I didnt like the knot. I shorted the strap like that.



Are those rubber bands? This is ingenious!


----------



## spicestory

Claraloo said:


> I didnt like the knot. I shorted the strap like that.



Brilliant idea- thanks for sharing!


----------



## Claraloo

Thank you
And I love this bag


----------



## bagcrazee78

Hi, thank you so much for that brilliant idea! Did the same for my cuir and it works perfectly! Loving my cuir more than ever before! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## bagcrazee78

Just a question ladies. I managed to get my hands on the apple leather conditioner and cleaner. Just wondering how often do we need to condition the bag? Don't wanna overdo it in case it spoils the leather. [emoji6]


----------



## bagcrazee78

My medium navy cuir!!! [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bagcrazee78 said:


> My medium navy cuir!!! [emoji7]



I love how dark this navy is. Very versatile!


----------



## bagcrazee78

the lighting did not do the colour justice. will snap a pic again when it is brighter [emoji295]️


----------



## nina1813

Hello! I just want to share my love for the Le Cuir. Jaune and Glacier [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## donnaoh

bagcrazee78 said:


> View attachment 3487605
> 
> 
> My medium navy cuir!!! [emoji7]


That's gorgeous! And the medium is a great size! Enjoy!


----------



## kittylurve

Hi everyone, I need help to check if the Longchamp I bought is authentic. i bought a le pliage Neo in black small. The care card written as "textile trimmed with cowhide leather"? Is this correct? 

Also, I read that the inside of the flap should have the embossed printing marks too. Is yours obvious? 

Thanks!


----------



## goldfish19

kittylurve said:


> Hi everyone, I need help to check if the Longchamp I bought is authentic. i bought a le pliage Neo in black small. The care card written as "textile trimmed with cowhide leather"? Is this correct?
> 
> Also, I read that the inside of the flap should have the embossed printing marks too. Is yours obvious?
> 
> Thanks!



This should be posted in the "authenticate this". Kindly read page 1 for proper format.


----------



## kittylurve

goldfish19 said:


> This should be posted in the "authenticate this". Kindly read page 1 for proper format.



Sorry I have repost it. Thanks!


----------



## laguna1

My medium navy cuir!!! [emoji7][/QUOTE]

Gorgeous bag!  Can you tell me if this is closer to a blue/black navy or is it lighter?  I saw one in a shop today and it looked much lighter, almost with a purple tone to it.    Thanks so much.


----------



## bagcrazee78

@laguna1, i think the navy is closer to blue/black tone


----------



## bagcrazee78




----------



## bagcrazee78

difficult to 'capture' its true colour


----------



## laguna1

bagcrazee78 said:


> @laguna1, i think the navy is closer to blue/black tone


Thanks so much.  I ordered the navy and natural one - very excited about receiving them!


----------



## Globridge

anyone know if there is a gold colour in cuir series? the person told me it's a limited edition colour.


----------



## goldfish19

Globridge said:


> anyone know if there is a gold colour in cuir series? the person told me it's a limited edition colour.





Yes it was called platinum but was gold in person


----------



## Globridge

thanks so much goldfish19!


----------



## bagcrazee78

Hi ladies, just wanna check if the colour c88 is called pink or rose?


----------



## boscobaby

Good day,would like know anyone seen the black cuir with beige lining before? Normally there are black with chocolate lining ,this make me quite confusing now...


----------



## bagcrazee78




----------



## bagcrazee78

Newest addition to my cuir family


----------



## bagcrazee78

Love love love the colour and the leather! [emoji7]


----------



## goldfish19

bagcrazee78 said:


> View attachment 3506411



What color is this?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bagcrazee78 said:


> View attachment 3506411


Gorgeous picture!


----------



## bagcrazee78

@goldfish, c88


----------



## bagcrazee78

i think it is pink but in french it is called rose. that is why i asked previously what it is called. [emoji5]


----------



## goldfish19

bagcrazee78 said:


> i think it is pink but in french it is called rose. that is why i asked previously what it is called. [emoji5]



Is it from the current season? Looks a lot like candy pink


----------



## bagcrazee78

@goldfish19, frm current fw2016. Colour stated as pink with code c88


----------



## seton

You're correct. If u are in a French speaking country, it's "Rose". Otherwise, it's" Pink".


----------



## Achara

Hi ladies!

I'm the biggest fan of the brand I know, buying longchamp bags for nearly 10 years. Six months ago I decided to buy a LM Pliage cuir large in camel colour. It was instant love, just couldn't resist. The feeling of the leather is wonderful, so soft and luxurious. I was so excited that some months later I also bought the wallet and the key pouch of the same line (pliage cuir). The wallet and the key pouch (exactly the same colour as the bag- just adorable) seem very durable and are extremely convenient. However, I am disappointed with the bag .
I have worn her no more than 20 times and I see some scratches on the leather ( i think it's lampskin) it breaks my heart .
I am too afraid of using it right now. I also noticed some colour transfer that I was able to clean. It's strange that my key pouch, made exactly from the same material does not have scratches (not even from the keys) and my bag has 

What is your opinion about this? Has anyone else experienced the same issue? Because of that I don't think that I would recommend this bag to anyone, and it's a pity because it's the luxurious, more "grown up" version of the most comfortable bag ever (yeap, the pliage nylon).
However, I would definitely recommend the wallet (zip around continental LM cuir wallet, bought it for 195 euros) and the key pouch (bought it for 70 euros) The wallet is huge, extremely user-friendly and can easily be used as a clutch, while the key pouch can also be used as a mini wallet. I just throw some cash along wth my keys and i'm ready to go 

But what about the bag?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Achara said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm the biggest fan of the brand I know, buying longchamp bags for nearly 10 years. Six months ago I decided to buy a LM Pliage cuir large in camel colour. It was instant love, just couldn't resist. The feeling of the leather is wonderful, so soft and luxurious. I was so excited that some months later I also bought the wallet and the key pouch of the same line (pliage cuir). The wallet and the key pouch (exactly the same colour as the bag- just adorable) seem very durable and are extremely convenient. However, I am disappointed with the bag .
> I have worn her no more than 20 times and I see some scratches on the leather ( i think it's lampskin) it breaks my heart .
> I am too afraid of using it right now. I also noticed some colour transfer that I was able to clean. It's strange that my key pouch, made exactly from the same material does not have scratches (not even from the keys) and my bag has
> 
> What is your opinion about this? Has anyone else experienced the same issue? Because of that I don't think that I would recommend this bag to anyone, and it's a pity because it's the luxurious, more "grown up" version of the most comfortable bag ever (yeap, the pliage nylon).
> However, I would definitely recommend the wallet (zip around continental LM cuir wallet, bought it for 195 euros) and the key pouch (bought it for 70 euros) The wallet is huge, extremely user-friendly and can easily be used as a clutch, while the key pouch can also be used as a mini wallet. I just throw some cash along wth my keys and i'm ready to go
> 
> But what about the bag?



That's very sad! I believe the leather is metis. Here is what the website says:

"This article has been manufactured with the greatest care; it is nevertheless fragile and must be protected against the rain. This natural leather is sensitive to scratches and develops a patina over time. Appearance can change with use, particularly in areas subjected to repeated rubbing."

They also recommend using a cream? Perhaps you can buff it out!


----------



## Isis23

Hi ladies! I ordered my first Le Pliage Cuir and will get it as Christmas present, I'm so excited! It already arrived and I made a short check - and the bag is amazing and smells so good.
It's size S, main colour is Marine Blue and all other parts I chose in Greige. Now my question - *is the Greige Color (light natural beige) delicate to get water marks* from rain or snow??? Do you put anything for protection on the leather before using first? I normally use Louis Vuitton bags and the natural leather is very delicate and gets water marks and scratches quickly.
Please tell me your thoughts and experience, many thanks in advance! I will share my new bag after Christmas!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Snagged a Medium Cuir in Arizona from Rue La La. Excited! I was really sad I missed that color.


----------



## Blessed0819

If you could only get one which would it be and why? Le Pliage Neo  or Cuir?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Blessed0819 said:


> If you could only get one which would it be and why? Le Pliage Neo  or Cuir?


Cuir. I've seen plenty Neo that haven't aged well. Leather can be refurbished over time.


----------



## Blessed0819

OneMoreDay said:


> Cuir. I've seen plenty Neo that haven't aged well. Leather can be refurbished over time.



Thx!!


----------



## goldfish19

Blessed0819 said:


> If you could only get one which would it be and why? Le Pliage Neo  or Cuir?



Cuir. I get LP nylons for daily use and when i don't want to have to think of soiling my bag.


----------



## Blessed0819

goldfish19 said:


> Cuir. I get LP nylons for daily use and when i don't want to have to think of soiling my bag.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji7] thanks for the help  with deciding couldn't be happier!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Blessed0819 said:


> View attachment 3610177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7] thanks for the help  with deciding couldn't be happier!



Is this a Small or Medium Black Cuir? If it's a Small Black Cuir, we are bag twins! BTW, love the teddy bear charm!


----------



## Blessed0819

SmokieDragon said:


> Is this a Small or Medium Black Cuir? If it's a Small Black Cuir, we are bag twins! BTW, love the teddy bear charm!



It's the small and thank you I wasn't too sure it looked ok on the bag [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Blessed0819 said:


> It's the small and thank you I wasn't too sure it looked ok on the bag [emoji4]


It looks splendid! And very cute.[emoji106]


----------



## TNgypsy

Any taller ladies out there who can give me advice on the medium size? I've read through tons of posts but I can only find ladies with the cuir who are under 5'6". I know the small cuir will be too short for me to wear cross body. Is the medium long enough to wear cross body without the bag itself looking overwhelming? I'm 5'10", thin build. Thank you!


----------



## Pamela EofA

TNgypsy, I'm 5'9" with a medium build, but busty.

I have a large regular cherry Cuir and medium Cuir Cody. While I love them both, I think my medium is a better 'fit' and that's because of the strap length. The Cody's strap measures 40 inches from hardware to hardware, which gives a 20 inch drop. That works well for me, even with being busty, and the medium is a very nice size. 

By way of contrast, my regular Cuir strap is 34 inches from end to end. I can't even begin to consider that a crossbody.; it hits me just under my chest and looks so ridiculous. 

Longchamp is not great in my experience about listing strap length dimensions, which is bad for us tall folks. I think the ideal is to either check the bag out in person, or inquire about length before ordering.


----------



## DiJe40

I like this new pliage, but haven't seen it in real live. Is the leather soft like the early bags? Because I don't like the feeling of the leather from the last collections.


----------



## mooLV

DiJe40 said:


> I like this new pliage, but haven't seen it in real live. Is the leather soft like the early bags? Because I don't like the feeling of the leather from the last collections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622541


I just saw this irl last Friday.  The leather seems just as soft as the current collection.  Hope that helps!


----------



## DiJe40

mooLV said:


> I just saw this irl last Friday.  The leather seems just as soft as the current collection.  Hope that helps!



Thank you, I saw one on saturday. The leather feels good, but they are expensive. I will wait for the sales...


----------



## Amazona

TNgypsy said:


> Any taller ladies out there who can give me advice on the medium size? I've read through tons of posts but I can only find ladies with the cuir who are under 5'6". I know the small cuir will be too short for me to wear cross body. Is the medium long enough to wear cross body without the bag itself looking overwhelming? I'm 5'10", thin build. Thank you!


6'1" and def not thin build here - voluptuous and with broad shoulders. I do carry my Medium LPC as a crossbody but the strap could be a bit longer, to be honest. Another 4-6 inches would make it easier to access the bag without having to take it off the shoulder. I still frequently use it as a travel bag and nearly always carry crossbody.


----------



## toujours*chic

I have a question please- is it "ok" for leather bags to be made in Mauritius? I sort of was under the impression most leather Longchamp was made in France. Pardon my ignorance here- Longchamp is a recent discovery. I got a good deal on a bucket bag online but was a little disappointed to see it made in Mauritius and not France. Thanks for any replies!


----------



## seton

toujours*chic said:


> I have a question please- is it "ok" for leather bags to be made in Mauritius? I sort of was under the impression most leather Longchamp was made in France. Pardon my ignorance here- Longchamp is a recent discovery. I got a good deal on a bucket bag online but was a little disappointed to see it made in Mauritius and not France. Thanks for any replies!



LCs are made in six different countries; Mauritius is one of them.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> LCs are made in six different countries; Mauritius is one of them.



Have a few LCs each from all the other countries but still none from Mauritius - such a rarity!


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Have a few LCs each from all the other countries but still none from Mauritius - such a rarity!



Only a small amount of leather pieces seem to come from the Maur. factory. I only have a Roseau Croco coin purse from there. 
In terms of bags, in the past 2 yrs I've seem one Foulonne and one season, all the Roseau Heritage seem to be made there.


----------



## toujours*chic

seton said:


> Only a small amount of leather pieces seem to come from the Maur. factory. I only have a Roseau Croco coin purse from there.
> In terms of bags, in the past 2 yrs I've seem one Foulonne and one season, all the Roseau Heritage seem to be made there.


I guess I could interpret it in a good way that I purchased an item made by a factory in paradise . I got a good deal on a black leather LC bucket from Bloomies. I certainly do not see any QC issues with it- buttery soft in pristine condition. Thank you everyone for your input.


----------



## jeep317

Natural or Brown...hmmm the struggle is real today!


----------



## Tomsmom

jeep317 said:


> Natural or Brown...hmmm the struggle is real today!


Ooooh they're both so nice, which would be better with your wardrobe?


----------



## TNgypsy

Amazona said:


> 6'1" and def not thin build here - voluptuous and with broad shoulders. I do carry my Medium LPC as a crossbody but the strap could be a bit longer, to be honest. Another 4-6 inches would make it easier to access the bag without having to take it off the shoulder. I still frequently use it as a travel bag and nearly always carry crossbody.



Thank you for your reply. I went with the medium cuir in the color Terra. It's strap length is exactly the right drop for me. It wouldn't have worked if the strap had been any shorter. It's interesting that you said your Cody's strap is longer. That's good to know. It makes me realize I shouldn't assume they're all the same and I'll be taking another look at the seasonal cuirs. 
I like this bag way more than I expected I would. Thanks again!


----------



## jeep317

Tomsmom said:


> Ooooh they're both so nice, which would be better with your wardrobe?


Both would, lol! I still can't decide.


----------



## Meaghanb123

Fell in love with an orange x-large cuir I found at Nordstrom Rack so much so that I ordered a large black one from eBay. Decided I really love the bigger size and the way it slouches so I was going to order a large travel size cuir from the Longchamp website when I saw that they were available on Rue La La so I ordered a red and blue because I couldn't decide on one color!


----------



## Summerfriend

jeep317 said:


> Natural or Brown...hmmm the struggle is real today!



I call my Natural Cuir "my chewy caramel," if that makes any difference to you.


----------



## jeep317

Summerfriend said:


> I call my Natural Cuir "my chewy caramel," if that makes any difference to you.


I'm leaning heavy towards the natural just for this very reason!  Plus I think it's somehow spring/summer friendly if that makes sense?


----------



## bonniekir

jeep317 said:


> I'm leaning heavy towards the natural just for this very reason!  Plus I think it's somehow spring/summer friendly if that makes sense?


I have the natural and find this colour just perfect for all seasons.. but it looks just lovely in sunny weathee!


----------



## nancdmd

Hello ladies! How do you take care of your cuir? I have the small one in bilberry and some areas appear to be dry? I would like to apply leather conditioner but would like to get suggestions on what brand to use. I tried the leather conditioner from Kate spade on a small area and was appalled to see some of the color of the bag on the cloth that I used. So now I'm scared to try just anything . Thanks!


----------



## Drsly

kiwi99z said:


> Here's my navy blue small Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir. The leather is really nice and squishy. I like how it is so lightweight and compact but it still fits a ton. Here's some pictures: (for reference - I am around 5'3").


Is this glossy type of cuir? Or matte?


----------



## SmokieDragon

So the sale has started in my home country and it looks like it's the end of the road for the Blue Cuir - it's being discounted this time round. The Blue Cuir will always be special for me - my first leather LC bag is in this colour!


----------



## zulk

Lc le pliage cuir how to check the authentic?


----------



## zulk

Lc le pliage cuir how to check the authentic?


----------



## Sam18q

Special edition launched in Hong Kong.  I wish we get to see these in America!  Got 14 badges this time - more than Taiwan edition launched a few years back!


----------



## marcott2

can anyone post mod shots of the Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Large with long handle? I cant find mod shots on here at all/ thanks much


----------



## healthysaver

Hi all,
I'm interested in getting one medium size and I was wondering...  How do you all do with items all jumble up in this purse since it is slouch purse?  I like the lightness of the leather purse (from the reviews that this bag is light) but am not sure about slouchness lol.
Why do you all like Le Pliage Cuir bag?


----------



## goldfish19

healthysaver said:


> Hi all,
> I'm interested in getting one medium size and I was wondering...  How do you all do with items all jumble up in this purse since it is slouch purse?  I like the lightness of the leather purse (from the reviews that this bag is light) but am not sure about slouchness lol.
> Why do you all like Le Pliage Cuir bag?



I use a bag organizer just like this. 
I like the slouch. Some people buy a plastic base to make it more structured. 
(Photos are all from google)


----------



## catsinthebag

healthysaver said:


> Hi all,
> I'm interested in getting one medium size and I was wondering...  How do you all do with items all jumble up in this purse since it is slouch purse?  I like the lightness of the leather purse (from the reviews that this bag is light) but am not sure about slouchness lol.
> Why do you all like Le Pliage Cuir bag?



I use bag organizers from Divide and Conquer (Etsy). The size that fits a Speedy 25 fits perfectly in a small Cuir, and the Speedy 35/Birkin 35 size does well in a large Le Pliage.


----------



## SmokieDragon

healthysaver said:


> Hi all,
> I'm interested in getting one medium size and I was wondering...  How do you all do with items all jumble up in this purse since it is slouch purse?  I like the lightness of the leather purse (from the reviews that this bag is light) but am not sure about slouchness lol.
> Why do you all like Le Pliage Cuir bag?



I love my Cuirs because they are so soft (lamb leather) and are great when worn on the shoulder or crossbody. They just look so chic!  They are also roomy.

I use a Samorga organiser now with pouches to keep my items organised and make it easier for me to change bags (http://samorga.com/?product=longcha...11-4-h6-7-d7in-longchamp-le-pliage-large-tote).

Here is the Samorga organiser with some of my pouches as well as my Medium Blue Cuir with the Samorga inside it.


----------



## healthysaver

Thank you all for your replies.  SmokieDragon, I love the color of your bag!  Is that Longchamp strap?  Looks great.

I do have another question for those who own light colored Le Pliage Cuir. 
Like yellow and beige colors, how did it fare with color transfer onto the bag? I'm looking at one bag that is on a discount but the color is yellow.  It is a preowned but at around 65% off retail price.  Design, price is good and appealing and I don't mind the yellow color except I worry the color transfer onto the bag (and also how easily it will show dirt/worn spots later).  I don't wear jeans but I do wear dark colored clothes.  For those who uses light colored Cuir, do you regret buying light colored one over dark colored one?
Thank you.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

healthysaver said:


> For those who uses light colored Cuir, do you regret buying light colored one over dark colored one?
> Thank you.


I have a pink cuir crossbody and I've experienced corner wear and color transfer. Good news is that the corner wear isn't that noticeable, and that my leather has been cleaned wonderfully using plain scent free baby wipes. I've removed denim transfer and an oil stain by gently wiping the cuir leather a few times with a baby wipe!


----------



## Elisabeta

SmokieDragon said:


> I love my Cuirs because they are so soft (lamb leather) and are great when worn on the shoulder or crossbody. They just look so chic!  They are also roomy.
> 
> I use a Samorga organiser now with pouches to keep my items organised and make it easier for me to change bags (http://samorga.com/?product=longcha...11-4-h6-7-d7in-longchamp-le-pliage-large-tote).
> 
> Here is the Samorga organiser with some of my pouches as well as my Medium Blue Cuir with the Samorga inside it.



I've been looking into the Samorga inserts for my new large long-handle Neo, but I'm not sure the Longchamp sized insert you have will work for me. Are you able to slide a laptop between the insert and the bag? I was thinking of choosing one of similar height and width, but slightly less depth, just to make sure I would have room to add folders or my Macbook. It's so hard to decide without being able to see them in person.


----------



## SmokieDragon

healthysaver said:


> SmokieDragon, I love the color of your bag!  Is that Longchamp strap?  Looks great.



Thanks so much! Yes, it's an LC Misty Strap from SS17


----------



## SmokieDragon

Elisabeta said:


> I've been looking into the Samorga inserts for my new large long-handle Neo, but I'm not sure the Longchamp sized insert you have will work for me. Are you able to slide a laptop between the insert and the bag? I was thinking of choosing one of similar height and width, but slightly less depth, just to make sure I would have room to add folders or my Macbook. It's so hard to decide without being able to see them in person.



I haven't tried putting a laptop in between. The Samorga in my Cuir Tote is just nice in terms of depth. So not sure if a laptop can also fit.


----------



## vickyjp

Hello all. I have been searching through this thread, trying to find the strap length for the Medium Cuir. I am 171cm tall (5'7 ish) with large frame. So there is nothing I dislike more than a cross body bag with a too short strap! 

Could anyone please provide this measurement? Thank you!


----------



## TNgypsy

vickyjp said:


> Hello all. I have been searching through this thread, trying to find the strap length for the Medium Cuir. I am 171cm tall (5'7 ish) with large frame. So there is nothing I dislike more than a cross body bag with a too short strap!
> 
> Could anyone please provide this measurement? Thank you!



I agree 100%! I loathe a too-short strap crossbody. I'm 5'10", medium/small frame. I was also concerned about the strap length before I bought my med leather cuir. My strap length is 19" end to end. The top of the bag falls at my hip bone with the slouch in the bag. That's where I like it to hit. I wanted the small cuir but the strap was entirely too short for me. I hope this helps! Good luck[emoji4]


----------



## vickyjp

TNgypsy said:


> I agree 100%! I loathe a too-short strap crossbody. I'm 5'10", medium/small frame. I was also concerned about the strap length before I bought my med leather cuir. My strap length is 19" end to end. The top of the bag falls at my hip bone with the slouch in the bag. That's where I like it to hit. I wanted the small cuir but the strap was entirely too short for me. I hope this helps! Good luck[emoji4]



Hey thanks for this! But do you mean 19 inches? That would barely go around my neck


----------



## TNgypsy

vickyjp said:


> Hey thanks for this! But do you mean 19 inches? That would barely go around my neck



Lol! I was literally drinking my morning coffee as I typed that. The drop is 19". Sorry [emoji4]. I have a number when I'm shopping for crossbodies. My sweet spot is a 23" drop. I can handle up to a 26" drop. I was Leary about the 19". But after I considered the slouch of the bag itself it was just right. However, for me, it literally could not be any shorter or I wouldn't be happy. For reference I'm not busty either. Just average. That can make a difference too. Before I received the bag, I had actually considered buying extenders in case I wanted it longer. I didn't have to pursue that, thankfully.


----------



## vickyjp

TNgypsy said:


> Lol! I was literally drinking my morning coffee as I typed that. The drop is 19". Sorry [emoji4]. I have a number when I'm shopping for crossbodies. My sweet spot is a 23" drop. I can handle up to a 26" drop. I was Leary about the 19". But after I considered the slouch of the bag itself it was just right. However, for me, it literally could not be any shorter or I wouldn't be happy. For reference I'm not busty either. Just average. That can make a difference too. Before I received the bag, I had actually considered buying extenders in case I wanted it longer. I didn't have to pursue that, thankfully.



Thanks, that makes a lot more sense!  Appreciate the detail you have provided... it was only until recently, I realised how these measurements can differ enormously! I will go and measure some other bags now, to see if that length will work...


----------



## healthysaver

Hi beth001, 
I was searching for posts about Cuir Yellow and noticed you own this bag in yellow.  I'm eyeing on a lemony yellow Cuir like new condition bag and I was wondering how your bag fared so far?
I like the bag but I'm concerned that it will show the corner wear very noticeable and quickly since it is yellow.  Do you still love the bag?  Thank you.




beth001 said:


> I have the Le Pliage Cuir leather handbag in bright, vivid lime yellow and I LOVE it! The color is so juicy. I wear mostly black & white or black & gray to match my shoulder-length silver/gray/white curls. I think the POP! of this citrusy color looks awesome against gray or black.
> 
> So you can imagine my stunned reaction when at a warehouse store this morning I ran into a "friend of a friend." I saw her and her husband in the aisle in front of me and I greeted them very nicely. Her first statement to me? "Ya think that bag is BRIGHT enough?" Really? I mean, I don't give a F whether you like it or not, and I know you would never have the guts or the style to carry something as sweet as this bag, but a comment like that? Not amused.
> 
> I wanted to say in reply, "Ya think your jet black hair dye is fake enough?" But I didn't. I'm nicer than that.


----------



## healthysaver

For those who own small Cuir and if you are petite, are you able to comfortably wear small Cuir over your shoulder using the handle?  I usually wear tote bags so I wonder if I could wear small Cuir over my shoulder since the bag is slouchy?


----------



## SmokieDragon

healthysaver said:


> For those who own small Cuir and if you are petite, are you able to comfortably wear small Cuir over your shoulder using the handle?  I usually wear tote bags so I wonder if I could wear small Cuir over my shoulder since the bag is slouchy?



No, I don't wear my small Cuir over the shoulder using the handle - allowance not enough and I don't fancy the flap rubbing into my underarm and/or getting creased, not to mention the fear of long-term discolouration due to deodorant use. I'm 5'1" and about 112 pounds.

The Cuir feels great as a crossbody or when worn over one shoulder with the long strap. Now that they have the new thicker Cuir straps on sale separately as an alternative to the strap that the bag comes with, it's more comfortable  http://uk.longchamp.com/accessories/le-pliage-cuir/shoulder-strap-7085737?sku=2632


----------



## xiaoxiao

All knowing ladies... out of curiosity, do the leather ones ever go on sale for 50% off? I came across a small store doing close out sale and the leather ones are 50% off so I bought two!


----------



## diamondsfrost

xiaoxiao said:


> All knowing ladies... out of curiosity, do the leather ones ever go on sale for 50% off? I came across a small store doing close out sale and the leather ones are 50% off so I bought two!


If the store was closing and getting rid of inventory, then a steep discount will help them reach their goal faster. I only managed 40% off when Whatshebuys decided to clear out their stock and thought that was a fab deal!


----------



## xiaoxiao

diamondsfrost said:


> If the store was closing and getting rid of inventory, then a steep discount will help them reach their goal faster. I only managed 40% off when Whatshebuys decided to clear out their stock and thought that was a fab deal!



Oh good to know! Thanks!


----------



## lamberu

Sam18q said:


> Special edition launched in Hong Kong.  I wish we get to see these in America!  Got 14 badges this time - more than Taiwan edition launched a few years back!
> 
> View attachment 3761511





Sam18q said:


> Special edition launched in Hong Kong.  I wish we get to see these in America!  Got 14 badges this time - more than Taiwan edition launched a few years back!
> 
> View attachment 3761511


I see these on Ebay frequently.  I want one so bad but I am afraid of getting  a fake.


----------



## nysmi

I have a Navy Neo which I really love for everyday use. Now I'm considering either a Natural or Pebble Cuir for the purpose. What do you guys think? My concern is the color that will blend well with jeans and different color sneakers.


----------



## seton

nysmi said:


> I have a Navy Neo which I really love for everyday use. Now I'm considering either a Natural or Pebble Cuir for the purpose. What do you guys think? My concern is the color that will blend well with jeans and different color sneakers.



You would need to be concerned with color transfer with the ligher colored LPCs and jeans.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Hi. So I’ve been grappling with picking which color to get for my next Cuir. I’m torn between Black and Cherry Red. 

Red is my favorite color. And so is black. Ha-ha. 

My main concern is wear and tear. As much as I love red, I worry that the Cherry Red would show wear and tear more. Right now I have one in Red Lacquer, which is a darker red, and I’m thinking it might be more forgiving?  But I don’t know. 

I just contacted Nordstrom Live Chat, and she told me that Cherry Red is available only online. And she was able to check for me that they are all Made in China. I asked her how she knew that, since the online description only reads “Imported.”  She told me she could see on the item record the country of origin and care instructions. 

She said every single one in that style, in any color, is Made in China. Is that accurate?

I prefer Made in France. Pout. 

Please let me know your experiences with Cherry Red or any red Cuir, please.

Thank you!


----------



## mooLV

I ordered direct from website before xmas and got MIF.  It was in navy though.


----------



## A2wonbaby

I got a cherry red small cuir from bluefly for 40 percent off final sale in dec 2017. I had wanted a red or cyclamen small cuir for a long time.

Cherry red is a basic true red. Reminds me of a red lipstick. It was made in China. The leather was not the buttery soft cuir leather that one would expect. It was a more durable leather, some have described as plasticky. 

I didn’t get upset bc my medium pebble cuir was so soft I am afraid to use it. You couldn’t let it rub against your pants crossbody. But it does seem more luxurious.

The cherry red cuir could soften with age.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

A2wonbaby said:


> I got a cherry red small cuir from bluefly for 40 percent off final sale in dec 2017. I had wanted a red or cyclamen small cuir for a long time.
> 
> Cherry red is a basic true red. Reminds me of a red lipstick. It was made in China. The leather was not the buttery soft cuir leather that one would expect. It was a more durable leather, some have described as plasticky.
> 
> I didn’t get upset bc my medium pebble cuir was so soft I am afraid to use it. You couldn’t let it rub against your pants crossbody. But it does seem more luxurious.
> 
> The cherry red cuir could soften with age.



Thank you for your input about your Cherry Red and the leather comparison!  [emoji846]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

BlackGrayRed said:


> I just contacted Nordstrom Live Chat, and she told me that Cherry Red is available only online. And she was able to check for me that they are all Made in China. I asked her how she knew that, since the online description only reads “Imported.”  She told me she could see on the item record the country of origin and care instructions.
> 
> She said every single one in that style, in any color, is Made in China. Is that accurate?
> 
> I prefer Made in France. Pout.
> 
> Please let me know your experiences with Cherry Red or any red Cuir, please.
> 
> Thank you!



My Cherry Red cuir was Made in Tunisia.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Glitter_pixie said:


> My Cherry Red cuir was Made in Tunisia.



Thank you, Glitter_pixie.  [emoji5]


----------



## Junkenpo

My new-to-me and my first foray into Longchamp.  No one sells longchamp where I live, but I was so taken with the colors and the shape, (and the seller was awesome)  so I had no idea how soft the leather was until this arrived.  I'm over the moon!  Can't stop petting it. lol


----------



## Dribbliette

A2wonbaby said:


> I got a cherry red small cuir from bluefly for 40 percent off final sale in dec 2017. I had wanted a red or cyclamen small cuir for a long time.
> 
> Cherry red is a basic true red. Reminds me of a red lipstick. It was made in China. The leather was not the buttery soft cuir leather that one would expect. It was a more durable leather, some have described as plasticky.
> 
> I didn’t get upset bc my medium pebble cuir was so soft I am afraid to use it. You couldn’t let it rub against your pants crossbody. But it does seem more luxurious.
> 
> The cherry red cuir could soften with age.


LC changed their combined leather for the cuir, hence the soft to plastic difference, sadly. It was to make it more durable for corner wear and colour loss. We can’t have it all I guess.


----------



## catsinthebag

Dribbliette said:


> LC changed their combined leather for the cuir, hence the soft to plastic difference, sadly. It was to make it more durable for corner wear and colour loss. We can’t have it all I guess.



Oh, no! When did this change happen?


----------



## goldfish19

catsinthebag said:


> Oh, no! When did this change happen?



I would say fall 2013.


----------



## catsinthebag

goldfish19 said:


> I would say fall 2013.



Oh, I didn’t realize it was that long ago. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dribbliette

Received my medium natural cuir today. Looked lovely online but I think they have changed the colour of natural because what I received was a very tan/ brown remenicent of a baby’s accident! Just couldn’t like it for the colour. Went back  maybe one in orange, a bright neutral... shall see what colours come out this year.


----------



## DiJe40

Who has this bag? It’s designed for the chinese year of the dog, and only available in China and Paris.
http://www.buro247.my/fashion/news/longchamp-teams-up-with-chinese-fashion-blogger-mr.html


----------



## Cosmopolitan

DiJe40 said:


> Who has this bag? It’s designed for the chinese year of the dog, and only available in China and Paris.
> http://www.buro247.my/fashion/news/longchamp-teams-up-with-chinese-fashion-blogger-mr.html



See posts #1053-1078 in this thread below. @SmokieDragon owns one: Longchamp Limited Editions :  PHOTOS & INFO


----------



## DiJe40

Cosmopolitan said:


> See posts #1053-1078 in this thread below. @SmokieDragon owns one: Longchamp Limited Editions :  PHOTOS & INFO



Thank you [emoji2]


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Ruelala has some Cuirs on sale, but I hesitate to even look. I’ve read before in various forums/reviews that Ruelala have sold fakes. Don’t want to risk it and waste my time. 

Anyone bought their Cuir from Ruelala?  Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## diamondsfrost

BlackGrayRed said:


> Ruelala has some Cuirs on sale, but I hesitate to even look. I’ve read before in various forums/reviews that Ruelala have sold fakes. Don’t want to risk it and waste my time.
> 
> Anyone bought their Cuir from Ruelala?  Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


Got my mom a small cuir in blue from there and haven't identified major issues.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

diamondsfrost said:


> Got my mom a small cuir in blue from there and haven't identified major issues.



Thanks!


----------



## pilcrow

BlackGrayRed said:


> Ruelala has some Cuirs on sale, but I hesitate to even look. I’ve read before in various forums/reviews that Ruelala have sold fakes. Don’t want to risk it and waste my time.
> 
> Anyone bought their Cuir from Ruelala?  Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


I have one from there, it's legit, but of course that doesn't mean they all are, right?


----------



## pilcrow

Cuir owners, help me out. I'm thinking of going from medium to small...
I have a medium in, I think, red lacquer? Anyway,  it's a great bag, but it's big. I'm thinking of a small cuir - for those that have both, does it really feel smaller? I know that's super subjective. I've looked at the stats, but volume is hard to estimate. I've heard it's similar to the small long-handled nylon in what it holds.
The medium is so big, I've packed for an overnight trip on it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

pilcrow said:


> Cuir owners, help me out. I'm thinking of going from medium to small...
> I have a medium in, I think, red lacquer? Anyway,  it's a great bag, but it's big. I'm thinking of a small cuir - for those that have both, does it really feel smaller? I know that's super subjective. I've looked at the stats, but volume is hard to estimate. I've heard it's similar to the small long-handled nylon in what it holds.
> The medium is so big, I've packed for an overnight trip on it!



I wouldn't say the Small feels smaller - it feels like everything is closer together within the bag instead of so much space in between items in a Medium. The Small is somewhat similar to what the Small long-handled nylon holds. 

I have more Smalls than Mediums because I find that the Small fits my day-to-day needs. I started off with 2 Medium Cuirs before buying my first Small because the Cuir is so smooshy that even when it's a Medium, it doesn't look too big and yet it offers the flexibility of more space. Now with my 2 Mediums, 4 Smalls, 1 Large long-handled Cuir and 1 Mini Cuir, I feel like I have enough flexibility with space that these Cuirs offer


----------



## A2wonbaby

pilcrow said:


> Cuir owners, help me out. I'm thinking of going from medium to small...
> I have a medium in, I think, red lacquer? Anyway,  it's a great bag, but it's big. I'm thinking of a small cuir - for those that have both, does it really feel smaller? I know that's super subjective. I've looked at the stats, but volume is hard to estimate. I've heard it's similar to the small long-handled nylon in what it holds.
> The medium is so big, I've packed for an overnight trip on it!


I would definitely try a small cuir. I have a medium and a small, and I use the small more.  The small fits a lot, but it’s not as saggy and bottomless as the medium.  It’s also cuter and easier to get to your stuff.  The medium functions like a large tote.  I didn’t use the medium much bc I didn’t want to deal with all that lambskin on daily errands. My small cuir leather is not as soft as my medium cuir, so it seemed less luxurious, but more durable and carefree. I know it will soften over time, and it still had a great smell, so I didn’t get too upset about the leather difference. The small is great for travel, daily use, and looks cuter/dressier. The medium is great if you need a tote, but you don’t want the look of a tote.


----------



## pilcrow

SmokieDragon said:


> I wouldn't say the Small feels smaller - it feels like everything is closer together within the bag instead of so much space in between items in a Medium. The Small is somewhat similar to what the Small long-handled nylon holds.
> 
> I have more Smalls than Mediums because I find that the Small fits my day-to-day needs. I started off with 2 Medium Cuirs before buying my first Small because the Cuir is so smooshy that even when it's a Medium, it doesn't look too big and yet it offers the flexibility of more space. Now with my 2 Mediums, 4 Smalls, 1 Large long-handled Cuir and 1 Mini Cuir, I feel like I have enough flexibility with space that these Cuirs offer


That is a perfect collection!


----------



## pilcrow

A2wonbaby said:


> I would definitely try a small cuir. I have a medium and a small, and I use the small more.  The small fits a lot, but it’s not as saggy and bottomless as the medium.  It’s also cuter and easier to get to your stuff.  The medium functions like a large tote.  I didn’t use the medium much bc I didn’t want to deal with all that lambskin on daily errands. My small cuir leather is not as soft as my medium cuir, so it seemed less luxurious, but more durable and carefree. I know it will soften over time, and it still had a great smell, so I didn’t get too upset about the leather difference. The small is great for travel, daily use, and looks cuter/dressier. The medium is great if you need a tote, but you don’t want the look of a tote.


Thanks! That helps. I think I feel the same way about the medium.
I didn't realize the leather was different for smalls though... It's not just because it's a different color?


----------



## cbarrus

I just received this bag today from Off Saks, and, of course, they called it "brown," 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 LOL. Is there somewhere on the form where there are color codes or could someone tell me what to look for. My guess is that it is natural?


----------



## cbarrus

Oops, I just found it on the box, and it is natural. I wasn't sure if maybe it was camel since I have not seen any of the colors in person. I do love the color, so I guess that's all that matters, LOL.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cbarrus said:


> Oops, I just found it on the box, and it is natural. I wasn't sure if maybe it was camel since I have not seen any of the colors in person. I do love the color, so I guess that's all that matters, LOL.



Looks like natural to me. Color code (last three digits at end of item #) is 116. Congrats on your bag!


----------



## cbarrus

Cosmopolitan said:


> Looks like natural to me. Color code (last three digits at end of item #) is 116. Congrats on your bag!



Thanks!  I purchased some of the nylon bags last year and decided to try the leather and I'm really loving how lightweight they are. I also purchased the pebble and have a black on the way, so I am done now


----------



## LuvAllBags

Can anyone recommend a good leather moisturizer for the Cuir bags?


----------



## Lurveydovey

Hi, has anyone seen these new edition cuirs in real life? What do you think? What does the inside look like? xx


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Lurveydovey said:


> What does the inside look like? xx



Looks like they have the Longchamp ribbons lining. 

Pics from Bloomingdales.com


----------



## Lurveydovey

Cosmopolitan said:


> Looks like they have the Longchamp ribbons lining.
> 
> Pics from Bloomingdales.com
> 
> View attachment 3993529
> View attachment 3993530


wow it has a zipped pocket!! I have never owned a longchamp bag so I didn't know... this is tempting! thanks for the pics!


----------



## seton

LuvAllBags said:


> Can anyone recommend a good leather moisturizer for the Cuir bags?



i like to use obenauf's leather preserve. it does not darkens light colored leather. 
lc also sells their own conditioner made by saphir, which is a brand hard to find in the usa.


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> i like to use obenauf's leather preserve. it does not darkens light colored leather.
> lc also sells their own conditioner made by saphir, which is a brand hard to find in the usa.



Thanks. I’ll order some Obenauf’s.


----------



## mk lover

Helo there,

Im newbie to longchamp cuir bag. I was thinking to buy a lc cuir in large size, so any opinion on this? Is this size ok or too big? Im about 5'4. Anyone?


----------



## cbarrus

mk lover said:


> Helo there,
> 
> Im newbie to longchamp cuir bag. I was thinking to buy a lc cuir in large size, so any opinion on this? Is this size ok or too big? Im about 5'4. Anyone?



I am new to the Cuir bags as well and have the medium and the small. It depends on what you're going to use it for but as an everyday bag I think the large is just too big. Even if you like big bags, the medium should still be big enough for what most people would carry. There are a few videos on YouTube that show the different sizes. I liked both the medium and the small but may even prefer the small. I am about your height.


----------



## mk lover

cbarrus said:


> I am new to the Cuir bags as well and have the medium and the small. It depends on what you're going to use it for but as an everyday bag I think the large is just too big. Even if you like big bags, the medium should still be big enough for what most people would carry. There are a few videos on YouTube that show the different sizes. I liked both the medium and the small but may even prefer the small. I am about your height.



Thank you dear for the opinion 
N yes i think im going to use it as my everyday work bag. The reason why i choose large size is the price gap between large and small. Small cuir is more expensive than large one, can you believe that? Fyi, i have posted the lc cuir to be authenticated and still waiting for the reply.


----------



## mk lover

Helo again, 
Is there anyone can help me to compare this lc cuir that im gonna buy? Im a bit frustrated now waiting for a reply from 'auth thread' since last sunday. 
Need to give reason/excuse to the seller and postponed my purchase was not really good situation.


----------



## mk lover

mk lover said:


> Helo again,
> Is there anyone can help me to compare this lc cuir that im gonna buy? Im a bit frustrated now waiting for a reply from 'auth thread' since last sunday.
> Need to give reason/excuse to the seller and postponed my purchase was not really good situation.



Here are the pics : https://www.dropbox.com/sh/takib0czawbpz6n/AAB9yjAX3sJW7nKumVdqXuhpa?dl=0


----------



## seton

mk lover said:


> Helo again,
> Is there anyone can help me to compare this lc cuir that im gonna buy? Im a bit frustrated now waiting for a reply from 'auth thread' since last sunday.
> Need to give reason/excuse to the seller and postponed my purchase was not really good situation.



Per Post #1 in the Auth Thread written by the Moderator, we are not obligated to answer every request for authentication for whatever reason. There are always paid authetication services that you can pursue for your problem.


----------



## mk lover

seton said:


> Per Post #1 in the Auth Thread written by the Moderator, we are not obligated to answer every request for authentication for whatever reason. There are always paid authetication services that you can pursue for your problem.



Thank you for your reply. Unfortunately in my country i cant find any paid authenticator. I do my best to search for it. I followed the rules and really hoping some one at least can reply to my post. Since this is first time i want to buy a longchamp bag and i dont get that welcoming reply from longchamp forum. Its quite frustrated though. Now i get it and i will cancel the lc bag purchased. 
Thanks


----------



## LuvAllBags

This is my latest acquisition. Purchased on ebay as a medium but I think it’s a large. I don’t have anything to compare it to, but it’s giant. Measures 14.5” wide across the bottom seam to seam. 20” wide across the middle, 12” tall. Teal color, sold as Duck Blue. Tags were attached from Nordstrom Rack and has all the signs of authenticity. Smelled a bit like mothballs and was a little dry so I aired it out and applied some leather conditioner, and it looks much better. But it’s so big I’m not sure yet how I’ll use it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

LuvAllBags said:


> This is my latest acquisition. Purchased on ebay as a medium but I think it’s a large. I don’t have anything to compare it to, but it’s giant. Measures 14.5” wide across the bottom seam to seam. 20” wide across the middle, 12” tall. Teal color, sold as Duck Blue. Tags were attached from Nordstrom Rack and has all the signs of authenticity. Smelled a bit like mothballs and was a little dry so I aired it out and applied some leather conditioner, and it looks much better. But it’s so big I’m not sure yet how I’ll use it.
> 
> View attachment 4006223



The beauty of the Cuir is that it's large without looking huge  What a great find


----------



## mk lover

Hi and good day, 
Just ask are there any difference on longchamp cuir longstrap?? What are your opinion girls? Could it be the country where it is made in? Really appreciate your reply.
As photo attached : Sources from google


----------



## SmokieDragon

mk lover said:


> Hi and good day,
> Just ask are there any difference on longchamp cuir longstrap?? What are your opinion girls? Could it be the country where it is made in? Really appreciate your reply.
> As photo attached : Sources from google



I must admit, I've never observed my hardware that closely especially when it doesn't seem to make a significant difference aesthetically. e.g. no extra ring, no awkward looking bits etc. Anyway, LC can make changes to hardware from season to season - this can happen for any of their bags not just the Cuir


----------



## mk lover

SmokieDragon said:


> I must admit, I've never observed my hardware that closely especially when it doesn't seem to make a significant difference aesthetically. e.g. no extra ring, no awkward looking bits etc. Anyway, LC can make changes to hardware from season to season - this can happen for any of their bags not just the Cuir


Thanks dear, appreciate your reply. 
Have a good day


----------



## HDNYC

just bought this one today...obsessed with the perforated pink leather!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HDNYC said:


> just bought this one today...obsessed with the perforated pink leather!!!



Very lovely feminine color! [emoji176]


----------



## LuvAllBags

HDNYC said:


> just bought this one today...obsessed with the perforated pink leather!!!
> 
> View attachment 4031908
> View attachment 4031909
> View attachment 4031910



Love the perf leather!


----------



## rizkaanggita

Hi, i 


oscarlilytc said:


> These are photos of my new taupe that I talked about in Post No 374 above.  The photos were taken in natural light with no flash
> 
> I have been carrying this bag around all day and so far it is really comfortable (and I have it stuffed fairly full!) and so light compared to most of my other bags!


just wondering is the taupe Le Cuir, does it have horse logo at the buckle hardware long strap?


----------



## gabz

Hi can the cuir stand up to a bit of rain or snow thx


----------



## cheidel

LuvAllBags said:


> Can anyone recommend a good leather moisturizer for the Cuir bags?


I use Cadillac Conditioner on my Cuir bags, and on all my leather bags.


----------



## cheidel

LuvAllBags said:


> This is my latest acquisition. Purchased on ebay as a medium but I think it’s a large. I don’t have anything to compare it to, but it’s giant. Measures 14.5” wide across the bottom seam to seam. 20” wide across the middle, 12” tall. Teal color, sold as Duck Blue. Tags were attached from Nordstrom Rack and has all the signs of authenticity. Smelled a bit like mothballs and was a little dry so I aired it out and applied some leather conditioner, and it looks much better. But it’s so big I’m not sure yet how I’ll use it.
> 
> View attachment 4006223


This does look like the medium Cuir to me.  I have two large Cuirs, black and natural, and both are much larger than this bag.  Congrats on a great find though!!!


----------



## cheidel

Bought both large Cuirs two years ago, and I keep them conditioned with Cadillac Conditioner.  Both still look like new!


----------



## bagluvvr

hi all planning to buy my first longchamp. i feel like theres  need for it in my collection. my only big bag is my goyard tote and i dont really like the idea of an open tote anymore. what do you think of this color? this is my favorite color and its on sale! 

also which do you ladies prefer, medium or small?


----------



## hb925

bagluvvr said:


> hi all planning to buy my first longchamp. i feel like theres  need for it in my collection. my only big bag is my goyard tote and i dont really like the idea of an open tote anymore. what do you think of this color? this is my favorite color and its on sale!
> 
> also which do you ladies prefer, medium or small?



Congrats, it’s a lovely color- very summery. Personally I prefer the medium size since I tend to carry a lot of stuff. I have pebble in medium and it’s my fav summer bag.


----------



## SmokieDragon

bagluvvr said:


> hi all planning to buy my first longchamp. i feel like theres  need for it in my collection. my only big bag is my goyard tote and i dont really like the idea of an open tote anymore. what do you think of this color? this is my favorite color and its on sale!
> 
> also which do you ladies prefer, medium or small?



I prefer the Small. Big enough for my daily needs


----------



## cheidel

bagluvvr said:


> hi all planning to buy my first longchamp. i feel like theres  need for it in my collection. my only big bag is my goyard tote and i dont really like the idea of an open tote anymore. what do you think of this color? this is my favorite color and its on sale!
> 
> also which do you ladies prefer, medium or small?



Very pretty color for summer!  I have the medium Cuir in Red, but I personally prefer the large Cuir which I have in Black, Natural, and Pebble!


----------



## unhly_msqurade

I scanned through this thread and noticed that lots of folks use their Le Pliage cuir bags as everyday bags. However, lots of these posts were from 2015 and 2016. Can anyone confirm whether these bags are durable enough to withstand daily (and not-so-careful) use? I'm used to indestructible LV coated canvas, so I'm used to not worrying about rain, placing the bag on the ground, etc., but I'm in love with the LP cuir colors and style and Longchamp's reputation for being high-quality. Any information would be appreciated!


----------



## EGBDF

unhly_msqurade said:


> I scanned through this thread and noticed that lots of folks use their Le Pliage cuir bags as everyday bags. However, lots of these posts were from 2015 and 2016. Can anyone confirm whether these bags are durable enough to withstand daily (and not-so-careful) use? I'm used to indestructible LV coated canvas, so I'm used to not worrying about rain, placing the bag on the ground, etc., but I'm in love with the LP cuir colors and style and Longchamp's reputation for being high-quality. Any information would be appreciated!


I've been using my small camel a lot for at least 4 years I think...I was just cleaning/conditioning the leather a few days ago and it's still perfect. (well, I did have some initial corner wear but it's minor and it never got worse). I generally take a different bag if the weather is very bad but iI have been caught in a bit of rain with it. And I sometimes stuff it in my center car console. 
I'm not sure if different bags/colors over the years have all been equal as far as wear.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

unhly_msqurade said:


> I scanned through this thread and noticed that lots of folks use their Le Pliage cuir bags as everyday bags. However, lots of these posts were from 2015 and 2016. Can anyone confirm whether these bags are durable enough to withstand daily (and not-so-careful) use? I'm used to indestructible LV coated canvas, so I'm used to not worrying about rain, placing the bag on the ground, etc., but I'm in love with the LP cuir colors and style and Longchamp's reputation for being high-quality. Any information would be appreciated!


I don't use mine daily, so I can't say, but I did spot this mini cuir out in the wild! Prette extreme, but seems to be in one piece and still doing the job!


----------



## unhly_msqurade

EGBDF said:


> I've been using my small camel a lot for at least 4 years I think...I was just cleaning/conditioning the leather a few days ago and it's still perfect. (well, I did have some initial corner wear but it's minor and it never got worse). I generally take a different bag if the weather is very bad but iI have been caught in a bit of rain with it. And I sometimes stuff it in my center car console.
> I'm not sure if different bags/colors over the years have all been equal as far as wear.


Thanks for the input! Camel is a gorgeous color


----------



## unhly_msqurade

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I don't use mine daily, so I can't say, but I did spot this mini cuir out in the wild! Prette extreme, but seems to be in one piece and still doing the job!


Wow! That is one well-used bag!


----------



## MamaSleepy

EGBDF said:


> So here are my blues-navy, indigo,blue
> The most recent one feels softer, and the strap is definitely longer, thx Seton!


Aww darnit, the pic of your blue bags is missing from this (3/6/2015) post now (June 2018). From all the admiring comments, they sound beautiful!


----------



## EGBDF

MamaSleepy said:


> Aww darnit, the pic of your blue bags is missing from this post now (June 2018). From all the admiring comments, they sound beautiful!


I don't know what happened to the picture-I think maybe it was this one...


----------



## MamaSleepy

SmokieDragon said:


> I would like to get a Cuir some day but am wondering, since I live in Malaysia, with high humidity, can the Cuir be folded up without the leather sticking together? I've had experience with Kate Spade bags where the leather was sewn over the magnetic close and the flap stuck together to the body of the bag!
> 
> Well still thinking of getting a Cuir towards the end of the year for my birthday. Since I have 2 Neos, thinking of getting a Medium too - then I can use back the same bag organisers and base shaper haha


Wow, you live in Malaysia!  How exotic that sounds. Well, exotic to me obviously, normal and home to you. Ha. I'll bet the gardens and flowers are plentiful and gorgeous.
Your English is excellent.  When I read your concern in this post, I immediately thought of placing between the folds of a cuir, white archival tissue paper to help prevent sticking. Just a thought.


----------



## SmokieDragon

MamaSleepy said:


> Wow, you live in Malaysia!  How exotic that sounds. Well, exotic to me obviously, normal and home to you. Ha. I'll bet the gardens and flowers are plentiful and gorgeous.
> Your English is excellent.  When I read your concern in this post, I immediately thought of placing between the folds of a cuir, white archival tissue paper to help prevent sticking. Just a thought.



Yes, it's a very green country with flowers and all sorts of fruits but it's hot and humid nearly all year round. We have rainy monsoon seasons too and then the weather gets cooler but it would still not be possible to walk around with a cardigan outdoors. One really needs an umbrella here to cater for both the sun and rain.

Since that post, I'm happy to report that I do keep my Cuirs folded and the leather does not stick together  Now I even keep the straps in the folds of the Cuirs too  I do use dehumidifiers in my closets where I put my bags.

As for the Kate Spade bags with leather over the magnetic closure, these are flap bags so I just fold the flaps into the body of the bag and no more sticking


----------



## MamaSleepy

EGBDF said:


> I always travel w/ a heavier computer so I use a laptop bag, but the 13" MBP is pretty lightit's slightly too big for the small so I think the medium would work fine.


No problem with the laptop corners creating a bulge in the soft cuir leather? And over time, the bulge on the outside of the bag, showing rub spots?
Cuir seems so thin and lightweight, I worry abt absentmindedly tossing in something pointy or w corners and hurting the leather.  Like a pen, makeup pencil, notebook w 4 corners, comb,


SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, it's a very green country with flowers and all sorts of fruits but it's hot and humid nearly all year round. We have rainy monsoon seasons too and then the weather gets cooler but it would still not be possible to walk around with a cardigan outdoors. One really needs an umbrella here to cater for both the sun and rain.
> 
> Since that post, I'm happy to report that I do keep my Cuirs folded and the leather does not stick together  Now I even keep the straps in the folds of the Cuirs too  I do use dehumidifiers in my closets where I put my bags.
> 
> As for the Kate Spade bags with leather over the magnetic closure, these are flap bags so I just fold the flaps into the body of the bag and no more sticking


Your country sounds beautiful, lucky you. All that humidity must be good for your skin too. I live in Minnesota. If you've seen the movie Fargo (I grew up there), the winter scenes were not exaggerated. Sigh.
Glad you're not having issues w bag storage. I'm too lazy to stuff mine w tissue paper, instead I use a little cotton pillow which I can quickly remove.


----------



## MamaSleepy

goldfish19 said:


> LV monogram is coated canvas so definitely it will be more durable. I have one but I haven't used as I don't like it anymore. Plus I am not sure I will still be happy when the handles darken after some time.
> 
> I don't mind the wear. It does with the material-- the cuir is super soft. same with silk-- feels more luxurious but harder to maintain.


Which LV monogram bag is it that you no longer like?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> maybe it was this one...



Gorgeous ombre of blues... [emoji170]


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Does anyone know what the autumn/winter LP cuir colors are going to be? Also, are there any sites that show all the LP colors ever released? I'm a little obsessed with this line


----------



## frenziedhandbag

unhly_msqurade said:


> Does anyone know what the autumn/winter LP cuir colors are going to be?



Post 180 in this thread. [emoji4] 
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/977851/

You might want to follow LC on Instagram as well as watch the website. It is the best place to see all F/W colors in one place... once they are all available.


----------



## unhly_msqurade

frenziedhandbag said:


> Post 180 in this thread. [emoji4]
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/977851/
> 
> You might want to follow LC on Instagram as well as watch the website. It is the best place to see all F/W colors in one place... once they are all available.


Awesome! Thanks so much


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Those who use Apple Garde stain and water spray on your cuirs, how often do you reapply? I found a large lemon cuir at the Bloomie's outlet and want to keep it protected at all times. My first and only light-colored purse!


----------



## seton

unhly_msqurade said:


> Those who use Apple Garde stain and water spray on your cuirs, how often do you reapply? I found a large lemon cuir at the Bloomie's outlet and want to keep it protected at all times. My first and only light-colored purse!



I have a lemon cuir wallet that is 4 yrs old. I sprayed it when I first got it but havent since. i use lexol leather cleaner and a debris less eraser to clean it every once in a while. it's still relatively bright looking altho i know it has gotten slightly dirtier not nothing that will show up in pix. it has an ink mark too but i was able to lighten it a little with the eraser. hth.


----------



## unhly_msqurade

seton said:


> I have a lemon cuir wallet that is 4 yrs old. I sprayed it when I first got it but havent since. i use lexol leather cleaner and a debris less eraser to clean it every once in a while. it's still relatively bright looking altho i know it has gotten slightly dirtier not nothing that will show up in pix. it has an ink mark too but i was able to lighten it a little with the eraser. hth.


Ooh! This is great to hear Thanks!


----------



## cheidel

unhly_msqurade said:


> Those who use Apple Garde stain and water spray on your cuirs, how often do you reapply? I found a large lemon cuir at the Bloomie's outlet and want to keep it protected at all times. My first and only light-colored purse!


I spray my large Cuirs with Apple Guard about once every six months.


----------



## Claraloo

EGBDF said:


> I don't know what happened to the picture-I think maybe it was this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4095428



Sorry but i didn‘t find your original post. Could you please say what is the name of the first one? I think i saw it yesterday in a shop on sale. I wasn‘t sure to buy it. First of all i‘m on a ban [emoji85] and secondly i just wear neutral colors. But this color was so cute. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## EGBDF

Claraloo said:


> Sorry but i didn‘t find your original post. Could you please say what is the name of the first one? I think i saw it yesterday in a shop on sale. I wasn‘t sure to buy it. First of all i‘m on a ban [emoji85] and secondly i just wear neutral colors. But this color was so cute.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


I think it was called marine (navy)...color code 006
If you like the bag and color I'd say just get it! Oh, except for that pesky ban thing....I can commiserate! lol


----------



## frenziedhandbag

A friend that loves the cuir line as much as we all do shared this blogpost with me. Sharing the love with all of you. [emoji4]

https://thelitestyle.com/2016/03/20...gchamp-le-pliage-cuir-originalclub-organiser/


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> A friend that loves the cuir line as much as we all do shared this blogpost with me. Sharing the love with all of you. [emoji4]
> 
> https://thelitestyle.com/2016/03/20...gchamp-le-pliage-cuir-originalclub-organiser/



Oh wow! That organiser looks just like a Samorga! Must check it out hehe


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh wow! That organiser looks just like a Samorga! Must check it out hehe


I heard from my friend that it's popular amongst PF members too, but for which brand I can't recall.


----------



## Louish

What size would be best to carry wallet, keys, phone, kindle, tiny umbrella & a small bottle of water? Medium or small?


----------



## Stansy

Louish said:


> What size would be best to carry wallet, keys, phone, kindle, tiny umbrella & a small bottle of water? Medium or small?


I would go for the medium but simply as I don‘t like bags to be stuffed (and look the part). I am quite positive that you could fit everything you mentioned in a small one tho...


----------



## SmokieDragon

Louish said:


> What size would be best to carry wallet, keys, phone, kindle, tiny umbrella & a small bottle of water? Medium or small?



A small will do but @Stansy is right that the Cuir shouldn't look like it's too stuffed. I think 2 important variables here are the size of your tiny umbrella and how small your bottle of water is. If it's say a tall 600ml bottle, it won't be able to stand up in a small. Is there anywhere you can go to try putting your stuff in a Cuir to get a better idea of which size is best?


----------



## poohbag

Does anyone have the cuir from the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale? I got a pink one from this year’s. While I love the shade of pink and how incredibly light it is, I’m not sure if the size is too large to use as a daily work bag.  I think the medium will look better, but the Anniversary price is so good! Any advice? Thx!


----------



## Louish

Vana Doe said:


> I do agree with the Dior suggestions; they are really putting out some great looking bags.
> You mentioned a bag that can be used for night time and still be fun and for daytime use
> https://www.fendi.com/us/woman/bags/p-8BT286A388F13VO





Stansy said:


> I would go for the medium but simply as I don‘t like bags to be stuffed (and look the part). I am quite positive that you could fit everything you mentioned in a small one tho...





SmokieDragon said:


> A small will do but @Stansy is right that the Cuir shouldn't look like it's too stuffed. I think 2 important variables here are the size of your tiny umbrella and how small your bottle of water is. If it's say a tall 600ml bottle, it won't be able to stand up in a small. Is there anywhere you can go to try putting your stuff in a Cuir to get a better idea of which size is best?



Thank you both for your help! I'm looking for a lightweight leather work bag & based on your advice I've ordered the small. It arrives tomorrow- I'm super excited! I considered getting a customised version but the delivery time is 7 weeks & I need it much sooner than that which is a shame


----------



## jeep317

poohbag said:


> Does anyone have the cuir from the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale? I got a pink one from this year’s. While I love the shade of pink and how incredibly light it is, I’m not sure if the size is too large to use as a daily work bag.  I think the medium will look better, but the Anniversary price is so good! Any advice? Thx!


Ooohhh post a pic? I have the black one. I’m considering returning though because I don’t carry big bags normally but I love everything else about it so I’m torn.


----------



## poohbag

jeep317 said:


> Ooohhh post a pic? I have the black one. I’m considering returning though because I don’t carry big bags normally but I love everything else about it so I’m torn.



Sorry no pic because I already have it packed back up. I’m gonna return it because it’s too big for me. As my daily work bag, it’ll only be 1/3 full.  It looks too unstructured and formless on my shoulder. I won’t do it justice!  I could keep it as a travel bag, but the pink would not last.  I started looking at the small and medium cuir and they are so cute.  I may get a small pink instead. Good luck with your decision!  Your black one would be a perfect travel bag!


----------



## AuntBee72

Someone still need a pic from NAS?  I have the pink, black and nude Cuirs from this year’s sale.


----------



## Louish

I love love love my new small cuir. The khaki is darker than I thought it would be but it's really beautiful. I'm using it as a work bag & it's perfect


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Louish said:


> I love love love my new small cuir



Congrats! I really like the khaki and will be getting it in the small size too. The small provides ample space and makes for a really nice daily bag. Glad you are loving yours. [emoji172]


----------



## MissSeptember

I really love everything about Le Pliage cuir, except the silver hardware  I'm not a silver person at all, and I wish they offered the bag with gold hardware also. I think it's strange that it's possible to choose gold hardware on the personalized standard Le Pliage but not on the cuir. Does anyone know if this bag has ever been made with gold hardware? Then maybe I can find a preloved one...Or otherwise I just have to hope that they change their mind and offer gold hardware as a customization in the future.


----------



## Louish

My small khaki


----------



## chokoreto02

Does anyone have the problem of peeling at the bottom corners of the khaki cuir?
I got my bag about 3 months ago and has only started using it for the last 6 weeks (less than 10 times) and always make sure it doesn't rub against rough surface or leave it on non carpet floor. Am rather disappointed about the quality. Reminds me of my Prada seasonal color leather bag which has the exact same issue. The color just peeled off after light usage. 
are the cuir dyed or are the seasonal color a "coating"?

I called the local SA (but I got my bag overseas) and she said the usual "oh this doesn't happen often and will need to see your bag in order to make a proper assessment". She said it might be possible to repair but I'm not convinced. How can they repair the color that has peeled off? 

Really upset. It's my first cuir after years of procrastination. I had a very nasty discussion with the Prada SA and I can't believe I may have to go through this again with another brand SA. 

Please don't get me wrong. Happy to have a bag with such peeled off corners if it is a 1 year old bag (wear and tear) but this is such a new bag and it isn't a cheap bag (at least for me).


----------



## SmokieDragon

chokoreto02 said:


> Does anyone have the problem of peeling at the bottom corners of the khaki cuir?
> I got my bag about 3 months ago and has only started using it for the last 6 weeks (less than 10 times) and always make sure it doesn't rub against rough surface or leave it on non carpet floor. Am rather disappointed about the quality. Reminds me of my Prada seasonal color leather bag which has the exact same issue. The color just peeled off after light usage.
> are the cuir dyed or are the seasonal color a "coating"?
> 
> I called the local SA (but I got my bag overseas) and she said the usual "oh this doesn't happen often and will need to see your bag in order to make a proper assessment". She said it might be possible to repair but I'm not convinced. How can they repair the color that has peeled off?
> 
> Really upset. It's my first cuir after years of procrastination. I had a very nasty discussion with the Prada SA and I can't believe I may have to go through this again with another brand SA.
> 
> Please don't get me wrong. Happy to have a bag with such peeled off corners if it is a 1 year old bag (wear and tear) but this is such a new bag and it isn't a cheap bag (at least for me).
> 
> View attachment 4155909
> View attachment 4155910
> View attachment 4155911



Oh dear! That looks bad. The longest I've used a Cuir at a stretch is about 10 weeks when I got my SS15 Blue and no corner wear whatsoever. Hope something can be done for your bag. I know a couple of ladies here use some sort of protection for the corners like *Blackrock* (@EGBDF : https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...r-your-opinions.728456/page-193#post-30629319) and *Obenauf* (@seton : https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...r-your-opinions.728456/page-179#post-29994279)

If you've been wearing it crossbody, it could be the corner rubbing against your thigh and Blackrock or Obenauf will be useful in the future


----------



## seton

chokoreto02 said:


> Does anyone have the problem of peeling at the bottom corners of the khaki cuir?
> I got my bag about 3 months ago and has only started using it for the last 6 weeks (less than 10 times) and always make sure it doesn't rub against rough surface or leave it on non carpet floor. Am rather disappointed about the quality. Reminds me of my Prada seasonal color leather bag which has the exact same issue. The color just peeled off after light usage.
> are the cuir dyed or are the seasonal color a "coating"?
> 
> I called the local SA (but I got my bag overseas) and she said the usual "oh this doesn't happen often and will need to see your bag in order to make a proper assessment". She said it might be possible to repair but I'm not convinced. How can they repair the color that has peeled off?
> 
> Really upset. It's my first cuir after years of procrastination. I had a very nasty discussion with the Prada SA and I can't believe I may have to go through this again with another brand SA.
> 
> Please don't get me wrong. Happy to have a bag with such peeled off corners if it is a 1 year old bag (wear and tear) but this is such a new bag and it isn't a cheap bag (at least for me).
> 
> View attachment 4155909
> View attachment 4155910
> View attachment 4155911




Of course it depends on how hard you are on bags and the color of the bag but for the most part, it shouldn't look that worn after the use that you said. Sometimes the dye doesn't take as well as other colors and white will show in the corners as wear. There is no way to know which will wear well. I have Navy and Black LPCs and none of them show that kind of wear.

I do like Obenaufs best of the 10 or so conditioners I've tested on the LPCs. It's beeswax based which I find to be thicker and more of a buffer against scratches (altho it won't prevent scratches altogether of course)


----------



## BlackGrayRed

seton said:


> Of course it depends on how hard you are on bags and the color of the bag but for the most part, it shouldn't look that worn after the use that you said. Sometimes the dye doesn't take as well as other colors and white will show in the corners as wear. There is no way to know which will wear well. I have Navy and Black LPCs and none of them show that kind of wear.
> 
> I do like Obenaufs best of the 10 or so conditioners I've tested on the LPCs. It's beeswax based which I find to be thicker and more of a buffer against scratches (altho it won't prevent scratches altogether of course)





SmokieDragon said:


> Oh dear! That looks bad. The longest I've used a Cuir at a stretch is about 10 weeks when I got my SS15 Blue and no corner wear whatsoever. Hope something can be done for your bag. I know a couple of ladies here use some sort of protection for the corners like *Blackrock* (@EGBDF : https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...r-your-opinions.728456/page-193#post-30629319) and *Obenauf* (@seton : https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...r-your-opinions.728456/page-179#post-29994279)
> 
> If you've been wearing it crossbody, it could be the corner rubbing against your thigh and Blackrock or Obenauf will be useful in the future



Hi, Seton and SmokieDragon!

Can you “layer” the products?

I have applied Blackrock on one of my Cuirs, but now I want to try the Obenauf one on the same bag. 

Is that OK or should I just stick with whichever I  already applied?

Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> I do like Obenaufs best of the 10 or so conditioners I've tested on the LPCs.



Once I deplete my LMB products, I will give Obenauf a try too. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

chokoreto02 said:


> Does anyone have the problem of peeling at the bottom corners of the khaki cuir?



I am sorry about your cuir. Have you tried dropping a note to Longchamp Customer Services? Longchamp takes a strong stand for the quality of their products, thus I am hoping that you will receive a favorable response.


----------



## seton

BlackGrayRed said:


> Hi, Seton and SmokieDragon!
> 
> Can you “layer” the products?
> 
> I have applied Blackrock on one of my Cuirs, but now I want to try the Obenauf one on the same bag.
> 
> Is that OK or should I just stick with whichever I  already applied?
> 
> Thanks!



Absolutely u can layer Blackrocks and Obenaufs. Remember that Blackrocks always goes first in applying.



frenziedhandbag said:


> Once I deplete my LMB products, I will give Obenauf a try too. Thank you for sharing!



LMB products are fab. Just remember that the product I recommend is Obenaufs Heavy Duty Leather Preserve. I tried the Obenaufs's Oil and didnt care for it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> LMB products are fab. Just remember that the product I recommend is Obenaufs Heavy Duty Leather Preserve. I tried the Obenaufs's Oil and didnt care for it.



I agree about LMB. Had been using them for years. Noted about Obenauf. I'll note it down. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

seton said:


> Absolutely u can layer Blackrocks and Obenaufs. Remember that Blackrocks always goes first in applying.
> 
> 
> 
> LMB products are fab. Just remember that the product I recommend is Obenaufs Heavy Duty Leather Preserve. I tried the Obenaufs's Oil and didnt care for it.



Thanks!

I did it right...by accident!  Haha. 
I’ll order some Obenauf’s Heavy Duty Leather Preserve. 

So can you keep flip-flopping the products?
Or I’ll have to just keep using the Obenauf from now on (since the first layer is the Blackrock—already applied on the corners). 

How often do you recommend that we reapply on the corners?

I also spray the entire bag with a waterproof treatment. I hope that won’t hurt the leather—the layering of all these protectants. 

I just love the Longchamp Cuir line! 

Thank you, Seton!
You are always so generous and knowledgeable. We are fortunate to have you as part of our Longchamp world!

[emoji253]


----------



## seton

BlackGrayRed said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I did it right...by accident!  Haha.
> I’ll order some Obenauf’s Heavy Duty Leather Preserve.
> 
> So can you keep flip-flopping the products?
> Or I’ll have to just keep using the Obenauf from now on (since the first layer is the Blackrock—already applied on the corners).
> 
> How often do you recommend that we reapply on the corners?
> 
> I also spray the entire bag with a waterproof treatment. I hope that won’t hurt the leather—the layering of all these protectants.
> 
> I just love the Longchamp Cuir line!
> 
> Thank you, Seton!
> You are always so generous and knowledgeable. We are fortunate to have you as part of our Longchamp world!
> 
> [emoji253]




OK, Disclaimer Time! I am NOT a leather expert so take my advice with a grain of salt.

1. BOTH Blackrock and Obenaufs are HEAVY products. If youre going to use both, you should only be conditioning maybe once a yr. If you want to condition more than that, than use a lighter product that is more lotion-like. You are actually in danger of damaging your bag by over-conditioning. You're make it oilier, changing and damaging the finish on the leather.

The ONLY reason why both products are popular on TPF is bc the most popular Leather Expert on TPF (Docride) used to recommend them all the time. Emphasis on USED TO. She does NOT anymore. I tried Blackrock s and did not like it. Obviously, I tried and love Obenaufs and still use it but I certainly dont use it on EVERYTHING. I use it for what it calls itself - Leather Preserve. I use it to help PRESERVE my bags that are already in good condition.

For a LPC, I dont use it all over. I just use it on the corners and maybe on the resin/edges if I feel it needs it. Then I wait til it starts looking stressed before I use it again. It helps revive up the leather.

2. As for using a protectant spray, it goes like this: clean and condition if you feel you have to, let the product dry, THEN spray.

I dont have any advice after you have sprayed your bag bc I dont believe in doing it again after you have used the bag. No matter how careful you are, there is probably some unseen dirt on that bag and you are then spraying the dirt on that bag. JMO.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

seton said:


> OK, Disclaimer Time! I am NOT a leather expert so take my advice with a grain of salt.
> 
> 1. BOTH Blackrock and Obenaufs are HEAVY products. If youre going to use both, you should only be conditioning maybe once a yr. If you want to condition more than that, than use a lighter product that is more lotion-like. You are actually in danger of damaging your bag by over-conditioning. You're make it oilier, changing and damaging the finish on the leather.
> 
> The ONLY reason why both products are popular on TPF is bc the most popular Leather Expert on TPF (Docride) used to recommend them all the time. Emphasis on USED TO. She does NOT anymore. I tried Blackrock s and did not like it. Obviously, I tried and love Obenaufs and still use it but I certainly dont use it on EVERYTHING. I use it for what it calls itself - Leather Preserve. I use it to help PRESERVE my bags that are already in good condition.
> 
> For a LPC, I dont use it all over. I just use it on the corners and maybe on the resin/edges if I feel it needs it. Then I wait til it starts looking stressed before I use it again. It helps revive up the leather.
> 
> 2. As for using a protectant spray, it goes like this: clean and condition if you feel you have to, let the product dry, THEN spray.
> 
> I dont have any advice after you have sprayed your bag bc I dont believe in doing it again after you have used the bag. No matter how careful you are, there is probably some unseen dirt on that bag and you are then spraying the dirt on that bag. JMO.



Thank you so much!


----------



## chokoreto02

Hello All,
Finally got a response from Longchamp.
They deemed the bag is ok (no manufacturing defect) and that it’s due to wear and tear. I’m gutted.
I’m no leather/handbag expert so I can’t dispute their assessment even after I have highlighted my light usage while using the bag. I’m sure many will start questioning my definition of “light” which is fair but then I should also be given a fair go. There isn’t an international written standard on bag assessment so I can only trust their assessment because they are the experts.
I have this feeling that I will be fighting a losing battle if I wish to push this further.
Just feeling really deflated. I’m never adventurous when it comes to luxury bag. Most times, I stick to the “tough” material (LV canvas) and the good old black colour. Having to go through both this and the Prada experience is just disheartening.
Might sound a little dramatic but I don’t think I can ever look at this bag in the same light again. Every time I look at this bag I will be reminded that I have made a wrong purchase. 
Sorry for the long post……Don’t know where else to air this disappointment of mine.


----------



## SmokieDragon

chokoreto02 said:


> Hello All,
> Finally got a response from Longchamp.
> They deemed the bag is ok (no manufacturing defect) and that it’s due to wear and tear. I’m gutted.
> I’m no leather/handbag expert so I can’t dispute their assessment even after I have highlighted my light usage while using the bag. I’m sure many will start questioning my definition of “light” which is fair but then I should also be given a fair go. There isn’t an international written standard on bag assessment so I can only trust their assessment because they are the experts.
> I have this feeling that I will be fighting a losing battle if I wish to push this further.
> Just feeling really deflated. I’m never adventurous when it comes to luxury bag. Most times, I stick to the “tough” material (LV canvas) and the good old black colour. Having to go through both this and the Prada experience is just disheartening.
> Might sound a little dramatic but I don’t think I can ever look at this bag in the same light again. Every time I look at this bag I will be reminded that I have made a wrong purchase.
> Sorry for the long post……Don’t know where else to air this disappointment of mine.



Sorry to hear that this has happened. Have you tried contacting customer.service@longchamp.com per the email address here: https://en.longchamp.com/en/faq/longchamp-guarantee ?


----------



## chokoreto02

SmokieDragon said:


> Sorry to hear that this has happened. Have you tried contacting customer.service@longchamp.com per the email address here: https://en.longchamp.com/en/faq/longchamp-guarantee ?


I sent my bag to the local store SA and they sent it to their head office for assessment. And the assessment was deemed it's a wear and tear. I don't know how to challenge this assessment even though I don't agree with it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

chokoreto02 said:


> I sent my bag to the local store SA and they sent it to their head office for assessment. And the assessment was deemed it's a wear and tear. I don't know how to challenge this assessment even though I don't agree with it.



I think it's worth it trying to email them anyway. Do you know if the LC is your country is franchised or not? Even if it isn't a franchise, I think it's still worth it to raise the issue by emailing. It's a matter of escalating it beyond your country just like how if you're not happy with service at say a hotel, you'd want to speak to the GM or even the GM at the HQ


----------



## toujours*chic

Question (sorry if this has been asked)- what are your opinion(s) of the Le Pliage w/strap MIC? I received one yesterday on sale at about 50% off and a little disappointed that not only is the strap HDW a little scratched which I guess I can live with but the side seam leather tag inside indicates MIC not MIF. I do not own that many leather LP but the ones I do own are all MIF- not by design did this happen but just good luck I guess. Anyway, the bag itself is gorgeous but I am having problems getting past it not being MIF. I know it is a stupid worry in the broad picture of all life's concerns but input would be appreciated!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

toujours*chic said:


> Question (sorry if this has been asked)- what are your opinion(s) of the Le Pliage w/strap MIC? I received one yesterday on sale at about 50% off and a little disappointed that not only is the strap HDW a little scratched which I guess I can live with but the side seam leather tag inside indicates MIC not MIF. I do not own that many leather LP but the ones I do own are all MIF- not by design did this happen but just good luck I guess. Anyway, the bag itself is gorgeous but I am having problems getting past it not being MIF. I know it is a stupid worry in the broad picture of all life's concerns but input would be appreciated!



It's not a stupid worry at all. That question gets asked all the time here, and it's very important to some people, and there's a long thread on the issue. In my Longchamp collection, most of the bags are made in France but some are made elsewhere, including China. The quality is usually comparable, regardless of the country of origin. I'm willing to accept a non-France bag sometimes if the leather quality is good, and especially if I got it on sale/discount, or if it's a particular style that I think would be risky to let go because of limited availability. Really it comes down to a personal decision with what you are comfortable with, and how much time you want to spend hunting around and whether the particular style/color you are looking for is even made in France at all. In terms of the Cuirs specifically, I think @seton is more of an expert on the colors and possible country of origin options.


----------



## toujours*chic

Cosmopolitan said:


> It's not a stupid worry at all. That question gets asked all the time here, and it's very important to some people, and there's a long thread on the issue. In my Longchamp collection, most of the bags are made in France but some are made elsewhere, including China. The quality is usually comparable, regardless of the country of origin. I'm willing to accept a non-France bag sometimes if the leather quality is good, and especially if I got it on sale/discount, or if it's a particular style that I think would be risky to let go because of limited availability. Really it comes down to a personal decision with what you are comfortable with, and how much time you want to spend hunting around and whether the particular style/color you are looking for is even made in France at all. In terms of the Cuirs specifically, I think @seton is more of an expert on the colors and possible country of origin options.


Thank you for your lovely and eloquent response- I agree with what you wrote. I will think on the matter and do a cost/benefit analysis of keeping vs. releasing it back into the wild. The color is a true lipstick cherry red- no orange- similar to Hermes garance if you know that color from years ago. It is a knock-out in terms of color. I also tend to be a purist when it comes to MIF for more expensive bags (not the nylon Le Pliage so much). It is why the dilemma. I do appreciate such a learned LP reply from yourself


----------



## frenziedhandbag

toujours*chic said:


> I know it is a stupid worry in the broad picture of all life's concerns but input would be appreciated!



I understand your concern and it is valid, nowhere silly at all. We all have our own preferences and that is totally fine. I do have LC bags from different lines and regardless of where they are made, the quality is consistent. Having been an LC fan for a few years, it doesn't dawn on me to check where the bag is made as I feel assured that it is always of good quality and I am also pleased to share that LC is a brand that I have had no issues whatsoever for anything I purchased, be it a LP, SLG or leather bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

toujours*chic said:


> The color is a true lipstick cherry red- no orange. :



Cherry Red is a wonderful red and like what you had shared, with no orange undertones, allowing it to be a versatile red. It is not easy to find the exact shade of red that one likes so I understand your dilemma.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> It's not a stupid worry at all. That question gets asked all the time here, and it's very important to some people, and there's a long thread on the issue. In my Longchamp collection, most of the bags are made in France but some are made elsewhere, including China. The quality is usually comparable, regardless of the country of origin. I'm willing to accept a non-France bag sometimes if the leather quality is good, and especially if I got it on sale/discount, or if it's a particular style that I think would be risky to let go because of limited availability. Really it comes down to a personal decision with what you are comfortable with, and how much time you want to spend hunting around and whether the particular style/color you are looking for is even made in France at all. In terms of the Cuirs specifically, I think @seton is more of an expert on the colors and possible country of origin options.



I have a small black Cuir which is MIC and a few MIF. The black Cuir is just as soft and durable as MIF ones


----------



## paula3boys

chokoreto02 said:


> I sent my bag to the local store SA and they sent it to their head office for assessment. And the assessment was deemed it's a wear and tear. I don't know how to challenge this assessment even though I don't agree with it.


Maybe I haven't been here long, but between your experience and mine, I feel like they always say that even when it is not wear and tear


----------



## Purple Yam

I fell in love with the Cuir line recently this year. I first started off with the crossbody, but needed something bigger. After a few months of shopping around for the right purse, I decided to jump the gun and get the small top-handle Cuir and customize it; I based the colours off of my very first Le Pliage Tote. Below is the result. I cannot believe how amazing it turned out! The craftsmanship, the colours, the leather, the size, everything!


----------



## tinkerella

Congratulations on your bag it’s so beautiful! The leather looks so divine! My first cuir was a small top handle and after three years it still looks great. 

P.S your lil turtle is too cute!


----------



## SmokieDragon

tinkerella said:


> Congratulations on your bag it’s so beautiful! The leather looks so divine! My first cuir was a small top handle and after three years it still looks great.
> 
> P.S your lil turtle is too cute!



This is truly drool-worthy and your Cuir looks so luxe! I love it and your turtle charm too! I used to have 6 pet turtles before but they're gone now


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Purple Yam said:


> I based the colours off of my very first Le Pliage Tote.



You picked a winning combination, perfectly neutral and versatile with all outfits. Love the turtle. So adorable!


----------



## AuntBee72

Picked this beauty up while we were in Portugal. My table is making it look a little taupe, but it is gray. The prices over there were fantastic.  Ended up with multiple Longchamp pieces, but this was the only Cuir I purchased. The shoulder strap makes it all the more fun. I wish I’d picked up the navy strap as well.  Have a feeling that’s next on my order list...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

AuntBee72 said:


> it is gray.



Beautiful Pebble gray and I love how you made the color pop by using a contrasting Red Lacquer Etoiles strap. I bet you had a lot of fun with your LC haul.


----------



## cheidel

Purple Yam said:


> I fell in love with the Cuir line recently this year. I first started off with the crossbody, but needed something bigger. After a few months of shopping around for the right purse, I decided to jump the gun and get the small top-handle Cuir and customize it; I based the colours off of my very first Le Pliage Tote. Below is the result. I cannot believe how amazing it turned out! The craftsmanship, the colours, the leather, the size, everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214318


Very nice color combo.  Enjoy your beautiful bag!!!


----------



## cheidel

AuntBee72 said:


> Picked this beauty up while we were in Portugal. My table is making it look a little taupe, but it is gray. The prices over there were fantastic.  Ended up with multiple Longchamp pieces, but this was the only Cuir I purchased. The shoulder strap makes it all the more fun. I wish I’d picked up the navy strap as well.  Have a feeling that’s next on my order list...
> 
> View attachment 4215362


Lovely bag!  I also have the Pebble Cuir, love it!!!


----------



## Dribbliette

HDNYC said:


> just bought this one today...obsessed with the perforated pink leather!!!
> 
> View attachment 4031908
> View attachment 4031909
> View attachment 4031910


Where is this from, please?


----------



## Dribbliette

bagluvvr said:


> hi all planning to buy my first longchamp. i feel like theres  need for it in my collection. my only big bag is my goyard tote and i dont really like the idea of an open tote anymore. what do you think of this color? this is my favorite color and its on sale!
> 
> also which do you ladies prefer, medium or small?


I personally only carry medium as I love the slouch. I had this colour but returned it as it was a very difficult colour to pair with any items in my wardrobe.


----------



## Dribbliette

Louish said:


> I love love love my new small cuir. The khaki is darker than I thought it would be but it's really beautiful. I'm using it as a work bag & it's perfect


Do you have photos? I’ve just bought this colour but was unsure if the true Khaki colour


----------



## sophiegracie

I would love to see the khaki colors pics posted as well. It is on sale right now but it is hard to really see the color online. I can't tell if it's more brown or green.  Can anyone provide some input on what the color looks like IRL?


----------



## Louish

sophiegracie said:


> I would love to see the khaki colors pics posted as well. It is on sale right now but it is hard to really see the color online. I can't tell if it's more brown or green.  Can anyone provide some input on what the color looks like IRL?



The khaki is beautiful BUT I would never recommend this bag to anyone. I used it 2-3 days per week over 3 months & the leather is badly scratched & scuffed showing a light colour underneath. I'm going to chuck mine in the bin


----------



## sophiegracie

Louish said:


> The khaki is beautiful BUT I would never recommend this bag to anyone. I used it 2-3 days per week over 3 months & the leather is badly scratched & scuffed showing a light colour underneath. I'm going to chuck mine in the bin


Really? After reading all 209 pages of this thread it seems most people have had really good luck with the wear on these bags except for maybe some rubbing in the corners.  Do you think it the the khaki color that is the problem or the bag itself?  Did you treat it with anything? I am looking for a bag to travel with so I want something lightweight and easy to wear so I thought this might be the perfect bag.


----------



## Dribbliette

sophiegracie said:


> I would love to see the khaki colors pics posted as well. It is on sale right now but it is hard to really see the color online. I can't tell if it's more brown or green.  Can anyone provide some input on what the color looks like IRL?


Where do you see it on sale? It’s not on sale online at Longchamp or Selfridges?!


----------



## sophiegracie

Dribbliette said:


> Where do you see it on sale? It’s not on sale online at Longchamp or Selfridges?!



I saw it at saksoff5th.com I believe.  I want to pull the trigger but I just can't tell from the photo the true color


----------



## Dribbliette

sophiegracie said:


> I saw it at saksoff5th.com I believe.  I want to pull the trigger but I just can't tell from the photo the true color


Just send it back if you don’t like it. If you buy online you can return anyway and you can return to store within so many days too


----------



## sophiegracie

I could but I've also seen red, navy, two pinks, golden beige, and natural.  I only want to buy one or two (and I've already decided on black) so I would rather know a bit more about the color before purchasing and possibly having one of the other colors sell out.


----------



## Dribbliette

sophiegracie said:


> I could but I've also seen red, navy, two pinks, golden beige, and natural.  I only want to buy one or two (and I've already decided on black) so I would rather know a bit more about the color before purchasing and possibly having one of the other colors sell out.


I personally hated the colour of khaki cuir and sent it back. Reminded me of what comes out of a babies nappy and wasn’t a pleasant colour to look at for me. Navy is lovely in real life, pebble is too and blush


----------



## seton

sophiegracie said:


> I would love to see the khaki colors pics posted as well. It is on sale right now but it is hard to really see the color online. I can't tell if it's more brown or green.  Can anyone provide some input on what the color looks like IRL?



I thought these photos were accurate on my creen. It's more brownish than greenish.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...r-your-opinions.728456/page-207#post-32485285



Louish said:


> The khaki is beautiful BUT I would never recommend this bag to anyone. I used it 2-3 days per week over 3 months & the leather is badly scratched & scuffed showing a light colour underneath. I'm going to chuck mine in the bin



You can always touch up the corners with dye instead of completely trashing it. Shrug.



sophiegracie said:


> Really? After reading all 209 pages of this thread it seems most people have had really good luck with the wear on these bags except for maybe some rubbing in the corners.  Do you think it the the khaki color that is the problem or the bag itself?  Did you treat it with anything? I am looking for a bag to travel with so I want something lightweight and easy to wear so I thought this might be the perfect bag.



I **do** think the Khaki dye is unstable with this leather. I eventually got one when it was 40% off bc my SA thought it was more my "color" than the Pebble, My store had 2 in stock, both MIF and both a lot rougher in texture than any of the other colors. I have so many that these little things didnt matter to me but if u are going to use it as an everyday bag, I would steer elsewhere.


----------



## Dribbliette

It is more brown than khaki. I really disliked it in person. Each cuir bag is different. I’ve had multiple feel like plastic, one felt buttery soft but was damaged. The corners will wear on all soft lamb/goat skin bags and other leathers. For my workhorse bags I use the nylon le pliage so I’m not so fussed about the corner wear  when it happens. A similar in slough but much better quality is the bridge Unica bag. Which doesn’t get corner wear at all. Half the price, made in florence, Italy but leather artisans that know their stuff. Not mass produced like these bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sophiegracie said:


> Do you think it the the khaki color that is the problem or the bag itself?  Did you treat it with anything? I am looking for a travel bag.



Hi, just sharing my experience with the cuir, if you don't mind. I have had seven cuirs in the past five years or more. I had rehomed some but not because of quality issues, but either of colors or size that did not really work with my wardrobe. In fact, Longchamp is a brand that I have had zero quality issues to deal with and I reside in a tropical country with high humidity and heat (not at all kind to leather).

I do have the Khaki and it is a bit of a chameleon; brown tones more prominent indoors and gorgeous khaki under bright light or outdoors. I tried taking various pics to show the brown tones but my camera is capturing the khaki instead. The white rectangle on my pic is the brown which the bag sometimes look like. I am a khaki lover and for me, this khaki is versatile as it is not a flat khaki but of course, we all have our own preferences.

I do treat my cuir bags with Loving My Bags leather protectant before I bring it out for the first time. Then, if I feel the leather is dry, I condition it with Loving My Bag conditioner. I must share I don't find the need to moisturise my cuir bags frequently at all. I do find that the leather of certain colors feel more dry as compared to other colors, for instance Vermillion and Cherry Red. Other colors like black, navy, pebble, mocha, amethyst are fine.

I gifted my mum the Mocha cuir many years ago and she uses it daily. The bag has hardly any signs of usage. Coners are intact, no scratches whatsoever. She does not abuse it but she does not baby it either. A dark color helps too, if it is a light color like Powder, I am sure it will show wear pretty soon. No issues with my Khaki too. 

I used my medium Cuir for travel and highly recommend it. It is a light bag. I do prefer to use it with a thicker strap when I travel as the weight distribution is better. But I carry a thermos flask (about 800ml) of water/umbrella/scarf at all times so that probably contributed to weight too.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sophiegracie

Thanks for the great pics.  Looks like a nice color!  I am thinking the small size since I don't carry a ton and sometimes there are bag restiction on size at some of the more popular tourist sites we visit.


----------



## Cc1213

Louish said:


> The khaki is beautiful BUT I would never recommend this bag to anyone. I used it 2-3 days per week over 3 months & the leather is badly scratched & scuffed showing a light colour underneath. I'm going to chuck mine in the bin



I had the exact same problem with my camel Le cuir. Even sent it back to Longchamp for a replacement (where an SA told me that the bag I received must’ve been defectively sealed), but even the new bag has problems! Such a bummer. I would also not recommend the bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sophiegracie said:


> I am thinking the small size.



You are most welcome. The small is a great size already. In fact, my current cuirs are all small as I realised I just cannot fill my medium cuirs as a daily bag. Too big for me. I can only use the medium when I'm travelling.


----------



## sophiegracie

Does anyone know if they will continue to make this bag in small for the spring? I bought a couple colors and am not overly happy with either so I'm hoping to see some new colors in the spring.  It just seems like there are a lot of clearance colors at places such as Last Call and Saks off 5th so I didn't know  if that was indicitive of no longer producing the bag.


----------



## diamondsfrost

sophiegracie said:


> Does anyone know if they will continue to make this bag in small for the spring? I bought a couple colors and am not overly happy with either so I'm hoping to see some new colors in the spring.  It just seems like there are a lot of clearance colors at places such as Last Call and Saks off 5th so I didn't know  if that was indicitive of no longer producing the bag.


All colors except black and blue and some reds are seasonal, so they only produce limited quantities. The ones on sale, once gone, will be gone.


----------



## sophiegracie

Do you know when they typically release the new seasons colors?


----------



## seton

sophiegracie said:


> Do you know when they typically release the new seasons colors?



It's out in the stores now.


----------



## sophiegracie

seton said:


> It's out in the stores now.
> 
> View attachment 4284354



Thanks!  The green is beautiful!


----------



## sophiegracie

I have another question. Can anyone explain the difference between beige and golden beige?  Saks off 5th have them both on sale but the pics look exactly the same online.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

*bump*


----------



## Obsessed68

Hi everyone! I recently bought a le pliage Cuir crossbody in color blue (pilot) with a discount.

I really like this bag (shape, look, softness) but I'm wondering how it's gonna hold up and look after a few months/years of use.
I know that this type of leather is prone to marks, i worry about color transfer and rain stains also since it's not waterproof. I'm on the lookout for a crossbody bag that's holding up good through years and one i don't have to worry about.
I still haven't used the bag and can return it for free, so if you have this le pliage cuir crossbody for a while, can you please tell me about its actual condition ? Is it aging well ? and do you think it is worth keeping ? I'm also a little disappointed bc the bag is made in china. 

Thank you so much in advance !!!


----------



## christinemliu

Obsessed68 said:


> Hi everyone! I recently bought a le pliage Cuir crossbody in color blue (pilot) with a discount.
> 
> I really like this bag (shape, look, softness) but I'm wondering how it's gonna hold up and look after a few months/years of use.
> I know that this type of leather is prone to marks, i worry about color transfer and rain stains also since it's not waterproof. I'm on the lookout for a crossbody bag that's holding up good through years and one i don't have to worry about.
> I still haven't used the bag and can return it for free, so if you have this le pliage cuir crossbody for a while, can you please tell me about its actual condition ? Is it aging well ? and do you think it is worth keeping ? I'm also a little disappointed bc the bag is made in china.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance !!!


I don't own one but have thought about buying one, I remember seeing this video, maybe it will help you:


----------



## Obsessed68

christinemliu said:


> I don't own one but have thought about buying one, I remember seeing this video, maybe it will help you:



Hello, Thank you i saw that video too and the lady seems so thrilled by the bag it's so cute! But she said that she just bought it so no wear and tear...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Obsessed68 said:


> Hi everyone! I recently bought a le pliage Cuir crossbody in color blue (pilot) with a discount.
> 
> I really like this bag (shape, look, softness) but I'm wondering how it's gonna hold up and look after a few months/years of use.
> I know that this type of leather is prone to marks, i worry about color transfer and rain stains also since it's not waterproof. I'm on the lookout for a crossbody bag that's holding up good through years and one i don't have to worry about.
> I still haven't used the bag and can return it for free, so if you have this le pliage cuir crossbody for a while, can you please tell me about its actual condition ? Is it aging well ? and do you think it is worth keeping ? I'm also a little disappointed bc the bag is made in china.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance !!!


My corners have worn a bit but otherwise looking good for two years! I do think if you want a bag to look like new, you should go for a stamped leather bag, like saffiano.


----------



## Dooneysta

Obsessed68 said:


> Hello, Thank you i saw that video too and the lady seems so thrilled by the bag it's so cute! But she said that she just bought it so no wear and tear...


I love that girl’s videos, her joyful attitude about bags is highly entertaining. She updates her opinions at least once or twice a year, kind of gives updates; (or at least when I was watching YouTube regularly) you might check her other videos to see if she’s done a more recent check-in with that one.


----------



## christinemliu

Obsessed68 said:


> Hello, Thank you i saw that video too and the lady seems so thrilled by the bag it's so cute! But she said that she just bought it so no wear and tear...


Ah sorry! I also remembered Joshie Michael talks about the crossbody on his YouTube channel...he mentions a bit particularly on this video, at around the 24 min mark:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> a le pliage Cuir crossbody



Hi, I have this bag in black and had used it a lot for many years now. Quick errands, kiddy outings, travels and even as a bag in bag during recent travels to house my essentials all in one place.

Your concerns about color transfer/stains are valid as Pilot is a lighter color. Perhaps you wish to consider using a leather protectant? I use Loving My Bag products. I know a lot of ladies here also use Apple Guard Rain and Stain Repellant. I use the latter on my nylon LePliages instead. As the strap length is adjustable from the inside, maybe you can adjust the bag to hang higher up so that it does not rub against dark colored clothing? In terms of leather wear, I have had excellent experience with mine and seen no corner wear. Rest assured that Longchamp quality is consistent regardless of where the bag is made. For what it is worth, I have a small cuir in Pebble and there is no wear/color transfer/stains on it. I do avoid wearing the bag crossbody if I am wearing dark jeans and prefer using a short LC strap with it though. 

If you feel more comfortable with a darker color, perhaps you can check other retailers for discounts. Otherwise, may I also suggest the Foulonne line. This line wears like iron. Hope this helps.


----------



## Obsessed68

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My corners have worn a bit but otherwise looking good for two years! I do think if you want a bag to look like new, you should go for a stamped leather bag, like saffiano.



How long do you have the bag? Thanks i'm not a fan of saffiano leather.


----------



## Obsessed68

Dooneysta said:


> I love that girl’s videos, her joyful attitude about bags is highly entertaining. She updates her opinions at least once or twice a year, kind of gives updates; (or at least when I was watching YouTube regularly) you might check her other videos to see if she’s done a more recent check-in with that one.



I watched many of her videos, she shows her longchamp cuir crossbody in her updated 2017 bag collection but doesn't go in details. Altough, she appears to have many bags to alternate with so hers doesn't look damaged.


----------



## Obsessed68

christinemliu said:


> Ah sorry! I also remembered Joshie Michael talks about the crossbody on his YouTube channel...he mentions a bit particularly on this video, at around the 24 min mark:




He has quite an impressive collection, does he even wears them? Lots of Cuir limited edition, i'm so jealous haha !


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi, I have this bag in black and had used it a lot for many years now. Quick errands, kiddy outings, travels and even as a bag in bag during recent travels to house my essentials all in one place.
> 
> Your concerns about color transfer/stains are valid as Pilot is a lighter color. Perhaps you wish to consider using a leather protectant? I use Loving My Bag products. I know a lot of ladies here also use Apple Guard Rain and Stain Repellant. I use the latter on my nylon LePliages instead. As the strap length is adjustable from the inside, maybe you can adjust the bag to hang higher up so that it does not rub against dark colored clothing? In terms of leather wear, I have had excellent experience with mine and seen no corner wear. Rest assured that Longchamp quality is consistent regardless of where the bag is made. For what it is worth, I have a small cuir in Pebble and there is no wear/color transfer/stains on it. I do avoid wearing the bag crossbody if I am wearing dark jeans and prefer using a short LC strap with it though.
> If you feel more comfortable with a darker color, perhaps you can check other retailers for discounts. Otherwise, may I also suggest the Foulonne line. This line wears like iron. Hope this helps.




Thanks for your products advices but I live in France and I don't think the brands you mentionned exists here but i'm gonna look what i can find.
I wear mostly jeans and sometimes dark coats that's why i'm a little worried about color transfer. I'm 5'8" so i'd like to keep the strap at full length and I would enjoy a black one but they are never discounted here since it's a color Longchamp sells all year round (but maybe preloved?). I was at a Longchamp store today and it seems that only limited edition bags are made in France. I have a Longchamp Pliage Miaou and it's indeed made in France. 
I looked up the Foulonné line but nothing caught my eye except for the SLGs ! Thank you anyway


----------



## frenziedhandbag

[QUOTE="Obsessed68, post: 32831275, member: 648382] I live in France and I don't think the brands you mentionned exists here but i'm gonna look what i can find.[/QUOTE]

Ah, I see. Indeed, black is a classic color that does not go on sale. I hope you find something that suits your needs. Best of luck!


----------



## seton

Obsessed68 said:


> I watched many of her videos, she shows her longchamp cuir crossbody in her updated 2017 bag collection but doesn't go in details. Altough, she appears to have many bags to alternate with so hers doesn't look damaged.



I watched her vids for yrs and she will do request videos. She is also a member here but does not come by often.




Obsessed68 said:


> He has quite an impressive collection, does he even wears them?



No, he doesn't.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Obsessed68 said:


> How long do you have the bag? Thanks i'm not a fan of saffiano leather.


Two years!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> I live in France



I came across Pilot Blue cuir crossbody whilst browsing and realised it is not so light a color after all. Anyway, should you like khaki, it is also on sale via this French website.

https://www.edisac.com/shoulder-bag-le-pliage-cuir-leather-longchamp-01061737-291-en/71


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> I came across Pilot Blue cuir crossbody whilst browsing and realised it is not so light a color after all. Anyway, should you like khaki, it is also on sale via this French website.
> 
> https://www.edisac.com/shoulder-bag-le-pliage-cuir-leather-longchamp-01061737-291-en/71



Thank you i just ordered the khaki one, it should be arriving next week. I was drawn to the pilot blue originally but I'm gonna see how that khaki is looking in person.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> I'm gonna see how that khaki is looking in person.



That's wonderful. I hope you like it as much as I do. I am finding mine pretty versatile, pairing well with blacks/whites/blues/greens in my wardrobe. Worry free color too.


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's wonderful. I hope you like it as much as I do. I am finding mine pretty versatile, pairing well with blacks/whites/blues/greens in my wardrobe. Worry free color too.



Did you treat the bag with water repellent ?
I will give an update when I receive it (fingers crossed for a MIF one!!).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> Did you treat the bag with water repellent ?
> I will give an update when I receive it (fingers crossed for a MIF one!!).


Yes, I did. A very thin layer of leather protectant. I live in Singapore where it is very humid and rains a lot too. The cuir leather is actually not as delicate as it seems, despite being lambskin. I've been caught in the rain at times but a quick wipe down does the job and the bag does not get water stains. Singapore is crowded and I've had people bump into me and there are no scratches to the bag as well. 

I look forward to your update and really hope you like the color. Longchamp does not do that many green bags and I've waited a long time for a green that is wearable. 

I just went to check mine and it is MIF. I hope yours is MIF too. Crossing my fingers for you. [emoji172]


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yes, I did. A very thin layer of leather protectant. I live in Singapore where it is very humid and rains a lot too. The cuir leather is actually not as delicate as it seems, despite being lambskin. I've been caught in the rain at times but a quick wipe down does the job and the bag does not get water stains. Singapore is crowded and I've had people bump into me and there are no scratches to the bag as well.
> 
> I look forward to your update and really hope you like the color. Longchamp does not do that many green bags and I've waited a long time for a green that is wearable.
> 
> I just went to check mine and it is MIF. I hope yours is MIF too. Crossing my fingers for you. [emoji172]



Thank you for your detailed answer, that's sweet of you  you're lucky to have a mif one!  Glad you enjoy it and i'm impatient to receive my khaki and give an update here!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> i'm impatient to receive my khaki and give an update here!!



My pleasure to share. Truth be told, I hardly check the country of origin for all my LC bags as they really don't vary in terms of quality. All excellent [emoji5] However, I do understand your preference for a MIF. The waiting is always the toughest but you're not alone as we are all waiting alongside with you. [emoji6]


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> My pleasure to share. Truth be told, I hardly check the country of origin for all my LC bags as they really don't vary in terms of quality. All excellent [emoji5] However, I do understand your preference for a MIF. The waiting is always the toughest but you're not alone as we are all waiting alongside with you. [emoji6]



Like you said and according to Longchamp, the quality remains the same nevermind the manufacturing country but still.... i live in France in addition so i'm even more frustrated that a "local" brand sends me a purse MIC.
Aww, you're so kind ! ) I should have bought the bag at the Longchamp store I was in last wednesday, the price was also discounted.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> i'm even more frustrated that a "local" brand sends me a purse MIC.
> I should have bought the bag at the Longchamp store.



I throughly understand. It is only befitting that you prefer a MIF since you reside in France.

I'm in the same shoes. I was at Barcelona last week and visited the LC boutique. Tried on a style that was unavailable in my country. I was taking my time to consider it but my husband whisked me out of the store. I missed the boat and now fervently trying to hunt down this discontinuing style.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I missed the boat and now fervently trying to hunt down this discontinuing style.



And what might that be?  Hope u find it. Lmk and I’ll keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you Cosmo, you are so sweet! Care to make a guess? It's my fav line from LC. Black and with straps long enough to go over a winter jacket. You own it too and in fact this bag fell onto my radar when you shared about it here.



Haha the first thing I thought of when reading your original post was the Foulonne tote and I guess I was right. I do hope you can track one down because as you know I highly recommend it.  Keep us posted.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I guess I was right.



You are brilliant! Spot on without the hints even. [emoji106]  I hope I can secure one too. The black is already out of stock on UK website. Limited qty on the other website. I have to consider whether I'll be happy enough with Navy if I can't get the black. But the leather grain on the black just looks so beautiful. Keeping my fingers crossed and checking my mail fervently for these two days.


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yes, I did. A very thin layer of leather protectant. I live in Singapore where it is very humid and rains a lot too. The cuir leather is actually not as delicate as it seems, despite being lambskin. I've been caught in the rain at times but a quick wipe down does the job and the bag does not get water stains. Singapore is crowded and I've had people bump into me and there are no scratches to the bag as well.
> 
> I look forward to your update and really hope you like the color. Longchamp does not do that many green bags and I've waited a long time for a green that is wearable.
> 
> I just went to check mine and it is MIF. I hope yours is MIF too. Crossing my fingers for you. [emoji172]



Hey, i received the crossbody in khaki... I like the color, had no luck it's a made in Romania one..  And seems like a kind of poorly manufactured one, some threads are showing at the ends of the strap and the strap itself looks like formed of 2 distinct pieces. It's nothing obvious you have to look into it but I don't think I'm gonna keep it. Here are some shots of the details. I don't have these issues with the blue pilot one!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Obsessed68 said:


> Hey, i received the crossbody in khaki... I like the color, had no luck it's a made in Romania one..  And seems like a kind of poorly manufactured one, some threads are showing at the ends of the strap and the strap itself looks like formed of 2 distinct pieces. It's nothing obvious you have to look into but I don't think I'm gonna keep it. Here are some shots of the details. I don't have these issues with the blue pilot one!



Fwiw I’ve owned three of these mini Cuirs and all of their straps were made with two pieces of leather with a seam, as you show, and all the strap ends inside the bag were basically unfinished/not sealed (looked like yours).


----------



## Obsessed68

Cosmopolitan said:


> Fwiw I’ve owned three of these mini Cuirs and all of their straps were made with two pieces of leather with a seam, as you show, and all the strap ends inside the bag were basically unfinished/not sealed (looked like yours).



My only comparison is the pilot blue i have and on this one the strap ends are neat and sealed and the seam is here too of course but is not showing.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> I don't think I'm gonna keep it



Oh, that's disappointing. I checked mine and it is the same like what you described. I'm sorry it didn't match up to your expectations but you need to be 100% happy with your purchase. Perhaps consider keeping the pilot blue one then? It does not seem that light of a blue after I saw multiple pics of it online.


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh, that's disappointing. I checked mine and it is the same like what you described. I'm sorry it didn't match up to your expectations but you need to be 100% happy with your purchase. Perhaps consider keeping the pilot blue one then? It does not seem that light of a blue after I saw multiple pics of it online.



I sent an email to Edisac with pictures as soon as I got the bag, i'm waiting for their reply. I'm surprised that yours looks similar, I was kind of surprise to received the khaki in this state after I got the blue one which is perfect. Anyway, thanks for your answer  i think i'm gonna keep the blue one indeed!


----------



## Bmore chic

I just got my first one- small black satchel- and am totally going crazy it’s so perfect.  If you don’t mind (sorry if it’s been beaten to death before but with two small kids I don’t have time to look through the 213 pages of posts in this thread) can a few people comment on the need for a protectant?  Longchamp web page says it’s ok to treat with waterproofer so I’m leaning towards doing so.


----------



## diamondsfrost

Bmore chic said:


> I just got my first one- small black satchel- and am totally going crazy it’s so perfect.  If you don’t mind (sorry if it’s been beaten to death before but with two small kids I don’t have time to look through the 213 pages of posts in this thread) can a few people comment on the need for a protectant?  Longchamp web page says it’s ok to treat with waterproofer so I’m leaning towards doing so.



Apple guard spray


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> i think i'm gonna keep the blue one indeed!



On mine, the part on the strap where two different parts join... lies flat and neat. I had been using mine so much that I thought the unfinished end of the strap was my own doing. Thus, it did not bother me. Pilot Blue is an interesting blue with its blue gray tone. I think it will serve you well.



Bmore chic said:


> can a few people comment on the need for a protectant.



I use Loving My Bags products.



Obsessed68 said:


> **



On a sidenote, I thought perhaps you wish to check with LC France Customer Service or the boutique that is accessible to you on recommended leather protectant products. I know LC has a cream (learnt about it through the ladies here) but I've never seen it being sold in my home country. Thus, I'm not sure but even if it is not available in France, I am sure CS or the boutique can recommend something else instead.


----------



## Bmore chic

frenziedhandbag said:


> On mine, the part on the strap where two different parts join... lies flat and neat. I had been using mine so much that I thought the unfinished end of the strap was my own doing. Thus, it did not bother me. Pilot Blue is an interesting blue with its blue gray tone. I think it will serve you well.


Can you post pics of the pilot blue?  I’m eyeing it but would love to see real pics!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bmore chic said:


> Can you post pics of the pilot blue?  I’m eyeing it but would love to see real pics!


Mine is black. @Obsessed68 owns the pilot blue. [emoji5]


----------



## Bmore chic

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mine is black. @Obsessed68 owns the pilot blue. [emoji5]


Sorry I quoted the wrong post!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bmore chic said:


> Sorry I quoted the wrong post!


No problem at all.


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> On mine, the part on the strap where two different parts join... lies flat and neat. I had been using mine so much that I thought the unfinished end of the strap was my own doing. Thus, it did not bother me. Pilot Blue is an interesting blue with its blue gray tone. I think it will serve you well.



Got on answer from the reseller ! They told me that it's normal on this Longchamp bag, that i can knot and cut the excess strap (which I won't do!).
I saw your post on the Longchamp 3D line tread, did you buy the new crossbody ? 
It's looking good!!!  I'm starting to think about it and maybe even pass on the Pliage Cuir crossbody.

I just sent a message through Longchamp's french website about water repellent products. I already have one at home but not sure how it's gonna react with this particular kind of leather since it's a mix of lamb and goat skin.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> did you buy the new crossbody?



That is nice of the reseller to reply with a non-template answer. Thank you for sharing this. It definitely makes me receptive to order from them since customer service is positive. I did re-knot my strap cos I wanted it to hang higher up. No damage to the leather. I wouldn't attempt cutting though. [emoji28]

Yes, I did purchase the new pouch crossbody in Sapphire today. Let me do up some WIMB shots for you so that you can consider it. I used it for the whole day today and I highly recommend it. The zipper pulls open with ease. If I compare this aspect with the mini Cuir crossbody, then I will say the 3D Pouch wins. In terms of space, 3D pouch wins too. Strap length is adjustable too, with 5 hole settings. Unfortunately, I can't comment how the 3D leather wears but so far, I have heard no negative experience from the 3D owners here. Do take note that the 3D leather is meant to take on a distressed or worn look over time. I used to worry about color rubbing off the 3D as Singapore is very humid but having now worked with an experienced SA, she assured me it is not likely to happen.

I hope LC can give you an informative reply. What is the current brand that you own? Maybe the members here can shed some light?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> I'm starting to think about it and maybe even pass on the Pliage Cuir crossbody.



If you like Sapphire, the good thing is that it is a seasonal color so it will go on sale end season. I was lucky to enjoy a mall discount today and utilise mall vouchers at the same time. Black and Midnight are classic colors and not likely to go on sale.


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> If you like Sapphire, the good thing is that it is a seasonal color so it will go on sale end season. I was lucky to enjoy a mall discount today and utilise mall vouchers at the same time. Black and Midnight are classic colors and not likely to go on sale.



Yes, sapphire is my favourite, it's 280€ here which i find a little too much considering the small size of the bag but it's probably gonna be discounted in 6 months on the next sales here in France. Thanks for the tip  Congratulations on your new purchase and looking forward to your pictures !


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> Congratulations on your new purchase and looking forward to your pictures !



Thank you for sharing my joy. [emoji5] 6 months is not too far away. I'll post in the relevant threads.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I wouldn't attempt cutting though.



I recently re-homed my three mini Cuirs but yes, I did cut the overly long straps to make them the length I wanted and then re-tied the knots inside. Easy and no problems. I’ve heard of others doing it too and apparently it’s why LC leaves the strap ends unfinished.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I’ve heard of others doing it too and apparently it’s why LC leaves the strap ends unfinished.



Wow! That's great to know! Cos once I retied the knot within, I did have a very long bit of leather trailing inside the bag.

I did consider rehoming my mini cuir... but it is just such an easy bag to use. We'll see whether 3D pouch crossbody garners more usage vs the mini cuir.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wow! That's great to know! Cos once I retied the knot within, I did have a very long bit of leather trailing inside the bag.
> 
> I did consider rehoming my mini cuir... but it is just such an easy bag to use. We'll see whether 3D pouch crossbody garners more usage vs the mini cuir.


 
If you cut the strap and are worried about the remaining stitching unraveling you can put a few stitches at the strap end with a needle and thread. That’s what I did.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> If you cut the strap and are worried about the remaining stitching unraveling you can put a few stitches at the strap end with a needle and thread. That’s what I did.


Great idea! I'll be sure to do this if I ever cut it. Thank you for the tip


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> The zipper pulls open with ease. If I compare this aspect with the mini Cuir crossbody, then I will say the 3D Pouch wins. In terms of space, 3D pouch wins too



Noted about the more generous space in this bag


----------



## Obsessed68

Bmore chic said:


> Sorry I quoted the wrong post!



Hi, I read that you're interested in the pilot here is a picture of mine, in natural lighting. 
Hope that helps! Don't hesitate too much though if you really want it, this color is on sale right now bc it's getting discontinued.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> pilot.



Pilot blue is gorgeous!


----------



## Bmore chic

Obsessed68 said:


> Hi, I read that you're interested in the pilot here is a picture of mine, in natural lighting.
> Hope that helps! Don't hesitate too much though if you really want it, this color is on sale right now bc it's getting discontinued.


Beautiful!  Thanks!


----------



## Obsessed68

Bmore chic said:


> Beautiful!  Thanks!


You're welcome  if you have questions about the bag feel free to ask!


----------



## Lux_luv

Purple Yam said:


> I fell in love with the Cuir line recently this year. I first started off with the crossbody, but needed something bigger. After a few months of shopping around for the right purse, I decided to jump the gun and get the small top-handle Cuir and customize it; I based the colours off of my very first Le Pliage Tote. Below is the result. I cannot believe how amazing it turned out! The craftsmanship, the colours, the leather, the size, everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214318


Hi, I absolutely love love love this combination. Can you please tell me the name of the color that you have used for the handles and strap. Thanks!


----------



## Purple Yam

Lux_luv said:


> Hi, I absolutely love love love this combination. Can you please tell me the name of the color that you have used for the handles and strap. Thanks!


Thanks! It makes me super happy you love this colour combo as well 

I really only used 2 colours: the body is _red lacquer_ and the straps/handles is _natural._


----------



## cheidel

I love the Cuir!  I have the large LC Cuir in Black, Natural, Pebble and Red.  It’s very roomy and a great travel companion.   I keep them all conditioned.  The black one is over three years old, and still looks new, although much softer now.  (I have not taken any pics of the red one yet).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> I love the Cuir!



What a beautiful cuir collection!


----------



## Sammikat

cheidel said:


> I love the Cuir!  I have the large LC Cuir in Black, Natural, Pebble and Red.  It’s very roomy and a great travel companion.   I keep them all conditioned.  The black one is over three years old, and still looks new, although much softer now.  (I have not taken any pics of the red one yet).


What a beautiful collection! What do you use to condition?


----------



## cheidel

Sammikat said:


> What a beautiful collection! What do you use to condition?


I have two Conditioners that I use, Cadillac Conditioner & Cleaner and AppleGuard Conditioner.  I probably use the Cadillac Conditioner more often.  I condition my LC Cuirs, LV and other leather bags and leather sneakers about every 5-6 months to keep the leather from drying out over time.


----------



## charmedgirl07

Does anyone have experience using their cuir for an everyday travel bag? We are headed to Paris in the fall and I am hoping to use mine daily on our trip. I am curious what experiences people have had using this as a travel purse and if it is protective enough against pick pockets.


----------



## MiaBorsa

charmedgirl07 said:


> Does anyone have experience using their cuir for an everyday travel bag? We are headed to Paris in the fall and I am hoping to use mine daily on our trip. I am curious what experiences people have had using this as a travel purse and if it is protective enough against pick pockets.


It is secure in that it zips closed and then you can button the snap, too.   There are no outside pockets.   If you carry it crossbody you can shift it around to the front so you can keep your hand on it if you're concerned.   I think the light weight of a Cuir makes it a perfect travel bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hey y'all.   I haven't been around in a while but I pulled out my old natural color medium Cuir this week and fell in love again.   I decided to finally order the black small and had a 20% offer from Sands Point, so I went for it.   She arrived today and I'm a little disappointed because it looks like they sent me someone's return.      No box, just folded (badly) in the dustbag and the strap attached with some kind of zip ties.   

On the other hand; she appears cosmetically perfect so I guess I'll just use some leather cleaner/conditioner on her and call it a day.   Has anyone else gotten a badly-packaged "new" bag from Sands Point??


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey y'all.   I haven't been around in a while but I pulled out my old natural color medium Cuir this week and fell in love again.   I decided to finally order the black small and had a 20% offer from Sands Point, so I went for it.   She arrived today and I'm a little disappointed because it looks like they sent me someone's return.      No box, just folded (badly) in the dustbag and the strap attached with some kind of zip ties.
> 
> On the other hand; she appears cosmetically perfect so I guess I'll just use some leather cleaner/conditioner on her and call it a day.   Has anyone else gotten a badly-packaged "new" bag from Sands Point??


I also have the Cuir in the Natural color, the large size and I love it!!!!  Btw, never had a badly wrapped package from SPS, and I’ve purchased from them several times.  Did you call them about it?


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> I also have the Cuir in the Natural color, the large size and I love it!!!!  Btw, never had a badly wrapped package from SPS, and I’ve purchased from them several times.  Did you call them about it?


Hey girl.    No, I didn't call them.   The bag looks fine; no wear or "residue" or anything.   It was just packaged poorly... not folded correctly and no LC box.   The strap had some wide white zip tie things.   Honestly, it's been a while since I bought an LC so I might not remember how they come.  (But I do know this one was not folded correctly.  ) 

I applied some Cadillac leather treatment on her and cut the tags.   She's just fabulous.   Now I've got the bug again.


----------



## xellye

MiaBorsa said:


> ...It was just packaged poorly... not folded correctly and no LC box.   The strap had some wide white zip tie things.   Honestly, it's been a while since I bought an LC so I might not remember how they come.  (But I do know this one was not folded correctly.  )...



I have several cuir items purchased from all over the place, and I don’t recall a cuir handbag ever coming in a box. I’ve only ever received cuir SLGs in manufacturer boxes. Even pristine, untouched, never seen the light of day cuirs from the LC section of Galleries Lafayette in Paris were just folded in a dust bag.

I kind of appreciate the minimal packaging.


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey girl.    No, I didn't call them.   The bag looks fine; no wear or "residue" or anything.   It was just packaged poorly... not folded correctly and no LC box.   The strap had some wide white zip tie things.   Honestly, it's been a while since I bought an LC so I might not remember how they come.  (But I do know this one was not folded correctly.  )
> 
> I applied some Cadillac leather treatment on her and cut the tags.   She's just fabulous.   Now I've got the bug again.


Yay!!! Glad you’re happy and feeling the LC bug again!!!   I also use Cadillac on all my leather bags.  Keeps them looking like new!  Enjoy your lovely Cuir!!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

xellye said:


> I have several cuir items purchased from all over the place, and I don’t recall a cuir handbag ever coming in a box. I’ve only ever received cuir SLGs in manufacturer boxes. Even pristine, untouched, never seen the light of day cuirs from the LC section of Galleries Lafayette in Paris were just folded in a dust bag.
> 
> I kind of appreciate the minimal packaging.



Wow, your first post since joining in 2015... I feel honored!!        My issue was not so much with the lack of a box, but more about the condition of the bag.  Did the pristine Paris bags have big white zip ties on the strap?   Just wondering if that's the way they are packaged now.   Thanks!


----------



## Bagzcloset

I just received my new medium cuir in red lacquer. The colour looks so rich combined with leather. Planning to use this as one of my everyday bags for work but without the strap. Will use the strap only for weekends or when on holidays.

Do you use the bag without the strap or with it?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bagzcloset said:


> I just received my new medium cuir in red lacquer.
> Do you use the bag without the strap or with it?



Congrats on your beautiful bag. Love the red lacquer color! Personally I prefer the look of hand-carried Pliage bags; tres chic.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Bagzcloset said:


> View attachment 4392852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received my new medium cuir in red lacquer. The colour looks so rich combined with leather. Planning to use this as one of my everyday bags for work but without the strap. Will use the strap only for weekends or when on holidays.
> 
> Do you use the bag without the strap or with it?



Lovely!  I carry mine with the strap for added flexibility!  I do hand carry too but with the strap hanging down


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I do hand carry too but with the strap hanging down



+1


----------



## kakalina

Hello ladies - wondering if one of you could help authenticate this new cuir tote that i got. Everything looks fine except these.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

kakalina said:


> Hello ladies - wondering if one of you could help authenticate this new cuir tote that i got. Everything looks fine except these.


Hi, there is an authentication thread where you can post your request instead. Do furnish all the required pictures as it will be more helpful for the authenticators.

https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/890060/


----------



## justwatchin

For those that own the le cuir crossbody, do you find it awkward to get into since the zipper is at the back?


----------



## SmokieDragon

justwatchin said:


> For those that own the le cuir crossbody, do you find it awkward to get into since the zipper is at the back?



Not at all. I find it safer.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

justwatchin said:


> For those that own the le cuir crossbody, do you find it awkward to get into since the zipper is at the back?


Not at all, it is really easy to get into and even when left unzipped, none of my items ever fell out.


----------



## candypoo

Went into the boutique for the pink but stocks were not in yet for that colour. So I picked this shade up instead. 
Quiet amazed by it's capacity. Small but mighty! I'm 5ft" short and the strap length when worn crossbody is just right for me. So for anyone who's much taller the strap length might be too short.


----------



## viewwing

candypoo said:


> Went into the boutique for the pink but stocks were not in yet for that colour. So I picked this shade up instead.
> Quiet amazed by it's capacity. Small but mighty! I'm 5ft" short and the strap length when worn crossbody is just right for me. So for anyone who's much taller the strap length might be too short.
> View attachment 4646786


Hi! This is so cute! Is it white or grey?


----------



## candypoo

viewwing said:


> Hi! This is so cute! Is it white or grey?


It's grey  They didn't have the white in store as well..


----------



## colk

Really cute and love the color.


----------



## viewwing

candypoo said:


> It's grey  They didn't have the white in store as well..


I love it! Can you tell me is it well made? Does it look cheap? What’s the interior like?


----------



## cheidel

candypoo said:


> Went into the boutique for the pink but stocks were not in yet for that colour. So I picked this shade up instead.
> Quiet amazed by it's capacity. Small but mighty! I'm 5ft" short and the strap length when worn crossbody is just right for me. So for anyone who's much taller the strap length might be too short.
> View attachment 4646786


Very pretty!!!  Congrats!


----------



## muchstuff

My first two Le Pliage bags, love the colours, brandy medium and khaki small ...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> brandy medium and khaki small


You picked gorgeous neutral colors for your firsts. One small and one medium, you are well covered.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> You picked gorgeous neutral colors for your firsts. One small and one medium, you are well covered.


Thanks, I'm very pleased with both!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I'm very pleased with both!


I'm very happy for you!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm very happy for you!


Thanks for listening to my agonizing over the khaki .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Thanks for listening to my agonizing over the khaki .


Nah... My pleasure. You've heard my share over so many other bags too.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Nah... My pleasure. You've heard my share over so many other bags too.


We're both pretty good at it .


----------



## Cosmopolitan

muchstuff said:


> My first two Le Pliage bags, love the colours, brandy medium and khaki small ...
> View attachment 4649691



Congrats, these are two of my favorite colors. Enjoy your new Longchamp bags!


----------



## muchstuff

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats, these are two of my favorite colors. Enjoy your new Longchamp bags!


Thank you, I'm sure I will!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> We're both pretty good at it .


Hahahahahaha, yes! We absolutely are.


----------



## SmokieDragon

muchstuff said:


> My first two Le Pliage bags, love the colours, brandy medium and khaki small ...
> View attachment 4649691



Yay for being identical Medium Brandy Cuir twins


----------



## muchstuff

SmokieDragon said:


> Yay for being identical Medium Brandy Cuir twins


----------



## candypoo

viewwing said:


> I love it! Can you tell me is it well made? Does it look cheap? What’s the interior like?


Here's a picture of the interior. Pretty spacious imo for a little bag. Has a slip pocket and another zipper pocket as well. 
I don't think it looks cheap then again looking cheap is very subjective 





cheidel said:


> Very pretty!!!  Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## Greentea

candypoo said:


> Here's a picture of the interior. Pretty spacious imo for a little bag. Has a slip pocket and another zipper pocket as well.
> I don't think it looks cheap then again looking cheap is very subjective
> View attachment 4660231
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


I want this in navy


----------



## Angelblake

candypoo said:


> Here's a picture of the interior. Pretty spacious imo for a little bag. Has a slip pocket and another zipper pocket as well.
> I don't think it looks cheap then again looking cheap is very subjective
> View attachment 4660231
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you



It is so incredibly cute and soft! I still have one in Foulonné in this size though, don't know when this was discontinued.


----------



## silver_horizon

I just ordered le pliage cuir in black with the dark hardware. i didn‘t expect it to be so pretty. the pockets on the inside are a game changer. if only the strap was a bit longer since i like to wear it crossbody... but now i may want to buy more leather pliages! especially with the dark hardware it‘s just so stunning


----------



## muchstuff

silver_horizon said:


> I just ordered le pliage cuir in black with the dark hardware. i didn‘t expect it to be so pretty. the pockets on the inside are a game changer. if only the strap was a bit longer since i like to wear it crossbody... but now i may want to buy more leather pliages! especially with the dark hardware it‘s just so stunning


If you can find the older ones with the skinny straps they’re longer.


----------



## Dribbliette

silver_horizon said:


> I just ordered le pliage cuir in black with the dark hardware. i didn‘t expect it to be so pretty. the pockets on the inside are a game changer. if only the strap was a bit longer since i like to wear it crossbody... but now i may want to buy more leather pliages! especially with the dark hardware it‘s just so stunning


This is how it starts! I had 13 nylon LP and then I bought my first cuir on sale. I now have 2 medium LPC and two cuir LP backpacks. They’re amazing for the price on sale and the quality is better than LV for a fraction on the cost. Longchamp is my go to brand for quality. Of 20 bags, I’ve only ever had one fault where the tab of a handle unstitched and it’s never happened to any others so isn’t a known issue at all. It started with buying a nylon in 2015 as a beach bag and then I loved carrying it because the handle was comfy and it was waterproof and carefree. Now obsessed. Enjoy. The leather wears better than the nylon on corners and it’s really durable compared to Balenciaga. I spent big bucks on high brands and Longchamp cuir wins hands down for quality over any higher end fashion house.


----------



## Style_Baby

Completely agree about Longchamp LP cuir quality! I bought my first one from a thrift store for $40 and I am blown away by the craftsmanship and durability.


----------



## cheidel

Style_Baby said:


> Completely agree about Longchamp LP cuir quality! I bought my first one from a thrift store for $40 and I am blown away by the craftsmanship and durability.


Lovely in blue!


----------



## silver_horizon

update on the shorter strap: i took the new bag to work today and i habe to admit that the shorter strap is actually pretty comfortable on the shoulder. my old neo always slipped off my shoulder, but i could wear it crossbody.
but i really like the short strap, didn‘t think so at first.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

silver_horizon said:


> but i really like the short strap, didn‘t think so at first.


Glad it is working great for u.


----------



## justwatchin

Just got this beauty today! Navy with gunmetal hardware. Great deal from Saks Off Fifth and I lucked out with it being Made in France


----------



## SmokieDragon

justwatchin said:


> Just got this beauty today! Navy with gunmetal hardware. Great deal from Saks Off Fifth and I lucked out with it being Made in France
> 
> View attachment 4797242



Congrats!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

justwatchin said:


> Just got this beauty.


Congrats! This is a classic! Enjoy!


----------



## justwatchin

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats! This is a classic! Enjoy!


Thank you! Found this style works really well for me; especially with this pandemic.


----------



## justwatchin

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats!!


Thank you


----------



## frenziedhandbag

justwatchin said:


> Found this style works really well for me


When this is all over, you will find that it is a great travelling piece as well or even as a catch all in a bigger bag or a bigger version of a Wallet on Strap since it's so roomy.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FW2020. The yellow is Honey. The blue is Nordic. The pouch is quite spacious, fits my card wallet, phone, tissues and keys. I do think it can function very well as a clutch.


----------



## blushing_girl

does the gunmetal hardware hold up well? does it chip easily (especially the zipper pull)? i haven't bought any cuirs since they replaced the silver hardware. i want to get something in honey


----------



## fawnx

Hello all! Have the Le Pliage Cuir bags ever been made in a proper chocolate brown color? I am planning to get my first bag (in black), but I'm dreaming of one in a beautiful dark brown...


----------



## SmokieDragon

fawnx said:


> Hello all! Have the Le Pliage Cuir bags ever been made in a proper chocolate brown color? I am planning to get my first bag (in black), but I'm dreaming of one in a beautiful dark brown...



Once upon a time, there was a Mocha Cuir. It was a classic colour. It was beautiful. It was discontinued in 2015. I have one and am missing it as I type now because I'm using another bag this week




And once upon a time, I used to rest my bag on an empty chair. Now, no way!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

blushing_girl said:


> does the gunmetal hardware hold up well? does it chip easily (especially the zipper pull)? i haven't bought any cuirs since they replaced the silver hardware. i want to get something in honey



I haven't used my Burgundy Cuir enough to answer this question, sadly


----------



## fawnx

SmokieDragon said:


> Once upon a time, there was a Mocha Cuir. It was a classic colour. It was beautiful. It was discontinued in 2015. I have one and am missing it as I type now because I'm using another bag this week
> 
> View attachment 4882820
> 
> 
> And once upon a time, I used to rest my bag on an empty chair. Now, no way!!



Oh my! That's my dream bag! Does Longchamp ever bring back discontinued colors?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

fawnx said:


> Does Longchamp ever bring back discontinued colors?


I used to have the mocha cuir as well and can attest to it being a gorgeous versatile color. LC does sometimes bring back discontinued colors, just that we won't know when. I hope Emerald comes back as well.


----------



## fawnx

frenziedhandbag said:


> I used to have the mocha cuir as well and can attest to it being a gorgeous versatile color. LC does sometimes bring back discontinued colors, just that we won't know when. I hope Emerald comes back as well.



Thank you! I will keep my fingers crossed for the return of mocha and emerald (which I just searched for and is beautiful, too!). I love this bag, but it seems I've discovered it too late! Aside from black, I'm keen on colors that don't exist anymore.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

fawnx said:


> I love this bag


The good thing is that LC does repeat colors and at the same time, there will be other colors that might catch your eye. I'm wondering if you had considered this season's Sienna color? It is a brick hue and very versatile year round as well. You can check out the Fall Winter 2020 thread for pics.


----------



## fawnx

frenziedhandbag said:


> The good thing is that LC does repeat colors and at the same time, there will be other colors that might catch your eye. I'm wondering if you had considered this season's Sienna color? It is a brick hue and very versatile year round as well. You can check out the Fall Winter 2020 thread for pics.



Thank you! I will certainly check out sienna. I'm enjoying reading through this thread and discovering the old colors. And I'm looking forward to my first Le Pliage Cuir in black!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

fawnx said:


> I'm looking forward to my first Le Pliage Cuir in black!


You will love the black. It is a classic but the cuir black is not boring at all. There is a slight sheen to it but in no way do I mean it to be glossy. It just looks fabulous, for a black and not a flat toned black.


----------



## justwatchin

blushing_girl said:


> does the gunmetal hardware hold up well? does it chip easily (especially the zipper pull)? i haven't bought any cuirs since they replaced the silver hardware. i want to get something in honey


I have 2 with gunmetal, one bought last year and another this year and no issues with either.


----------



## blushing_girl

justwatchin said:


> I have 2 with gunmetal, one bought last year and another this year and no issues with either.


thats good to know. thank you


----------



## viewwing

Anyone use a lightweight purse organizer for the small cuir? I’m thinking if using one will help it be less of a black hole.


----------



## etudes

For small cuir, I just use the inside pockets (maybe pouch if needed). I only use organizer for LP LLH.


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Anyone use a lightweight purse organizer for the small cuir? I’m thinking if using one will help it be less of a black hole.



I just use pouches like a LeSportSac 3-zip pouch (for a pen, sanitiser, hand cream, tissues, pills, thumb drive) and a mini pouch from Muji (for car key, phone, office work tag)


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

Anyone knows how different the weight is between the nylon versions and the leather versions? I'm personally looking for a little bag to tote around on holiday (that would also work for going out to lunch, dinner or teatime then) and this struck me as a lovely option... not so sure how secure it would be against pickpocketing though!


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

SmokieDragon said:


> I just use pouches like a LeSportSac 3-zip pouch (for a pen, sanitiser, hand cream, tissues, pills, thumb drive) and a mini pouch from Muji (for car key, phone, office work tag)


I do this anyway, to help transferring things between bags  Since i like to switch bags up every couple of days according to my outfits.

I use a pouch that has a wrist loop so i can even just lift it out of the regular larger bag in case i want to head to lunch and just need my phone, wallet, tissues and sanitiser, but don't have pockets - more common in summer than winter admittedly!


----------



## viewwing

hotcrossbiscuit said:


> Anyone knows how different the weight is between the nylon versions and the leather versions? I'm personally looking for a little bag to tote around on holiday (that would also work for going out to lunch, dinner or teatime then) and this struck me as a lovely option... not so sure how secure it would be against pickpocketing though!


The weight for the bags are on the website under product details. I think with the zip AND the Buttoned  flap Over the zip, I’d say it’s pretty secure.


----------



## viewwing

For those who’ve owned the cuir for a while. May i know if the leather creases easily? Is it easy to Smoothen it out again?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> May i know if the leather creases easily? Is it easy to Smoothen it out again?


I find it differs according to color. For instance, I had a navy and Cherry before and those creased more. With usage, they do smoothen out. I do store them flat to prevent creases from forming. That said, my experience was with the older cuirs which are much softer. The newer cuirs, which you own are slightly more structured. I had not seen any crease with my Brandy yet.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I find it differs according to color. For instance, I had a navy and Cherry before and those creased more. With usage, they do smoothen out. I do store them flat to prevent creases from forming. That said, my experience was with the older cuirs which are much softer. The newer cuirs, which you own are slightly more structured. I had not seen any crease with my Brandy yet.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> For those who’ve owned the cuir for a while. May i know if the leather creases easily? Is it easy to Smoothen it out again?



I store my older Cuirs folded - so no, the creases will never come out of mine and I don't mind at all. As for my newish Brandy one, I fold it gently at the 1/3 and 2/3 seams so I guess those lines will be there but not so noticeable


----------



## viewwing

WHAT color is this?! It’s GORGEOUS!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> WHAT color is this?! It’s GORGEOUS!



I think this is Amethyst or Bilberry


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> WHAT color is this?! It’s GORGEOUS!


Looks like bilberry to me.


----------



## Lizzys

viewwing said:


> WHAT color is this?! It’s GORGEOUS!


I would love something in this color!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> I think this is Amethyst or Bilberry





frenziedhandbag said:


> Looks like bilberry to me.





Lizzys said:


> I would love something in this color!


Wow! I hope they do something like that again. I’ll be all over it! Nada purple tone bags in my collection now. That needs to change!


----------



## fawnx

Hello, All! I am considering purchasing a pre-owned small black Le Pliage Cuir bag, but it is the older version with the brown lining. Are there any significant differences between the older version and the newer that would make the newer version a "better" purchase?


----------



## SmokieDragon

fawnx said:


> Hello, All! I am considering purchasing a pre-owned small black Le Pliage Cuir bag, but it is the older version with the brown lining. Are there any significant differences between the older version and the newer that would make the newer version a "better" purchase?



The leather for the newer version is sturdier but still soft. As a result, the bag doesn't "puddle" when it's empty. That's the number 1 plus point. The strap for the newer version is shorter and wider too - not a big deal since now LC sells straps separately. Personally, I prefer the newer version due to the sturdier leather


----------



## fawnx

SmokieDragon said:


> The leather for the newer version is sturdier but still soft. As a result, the bag doesn't "puddle" when it's empty. That's the number 1 plus point. The strap for the newer version is shorter and wider too - not a big deal since now LC sells straps separately. Personally, I prefer the newer version due to the sturdier leather



Thank you for your input! I think I might also prefer the sturdier leather.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Personally, I prefer the newer version due to the sturdier leather


+1
The new strap which is shorter and wider works better for me too. I like to wear the cuir as a shoulder bag.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> +1
> The new strap which is shorter and wider works better for me too. I like to wear the cuir as a shoulder bag.


Me too! But I am still able to use it crossbody with the new wide strap If I really need to. Eg, for travel. Not to mention, the strap is soooocomfy!


----------



## fawnx

Thank you for your help @frenziedhandbag and @viewwing ! I typically carry my bags by hand, but it's good to know the newer strap is comfortable and easy to use.


----------



## viewwing

fawnx said:


> Thank you for your help @frenziedhandbag and @viewwing ! I typically carry my bags by hand, but it's good to know the newer strap is comfortable and easy to use.


I do carry the cuir on my arm too. It’s also easy to do that n doesn’t cut off blood circulation on my arm. Haha!


----------



## fawnx

viewwing said:


> I do carry the cuir on my arm too. It’s also easy to do that n doesn’t cut off blood circulation on my arm. Haha!



I've never succeeded at this! I would love to see a photo of how you carry yours. Does your arm stay bent the whole time?
I can't seem to comfortably carry bags on my arm and straps never stay on my shoulders...so handbags have always been only HANDbags for me!


----------



## viewwing

fawnx said:


> I've never succeeded at this! I would love to see a photo of how you carry yours. Does your arm stay bent the whole time?
> I can't seem to comfortably carry bags on my arm and straps never stay on my shoulders...so handbags have always been only HANDbags for me!


I alternate with arm n shoulder carry. Here’s me with my pink small cuir.


----------



## fawnx

viewwing said:


> I alternate with arm n shoulder carry. Here’s me with my pink small cuir.



Lovely and so elegant! Such a beautiful color, too. I'll have to give the arm carry a try!


----------



## viewwing

fawnx said:


> Lovely and so elegant! Such a beautiful color, too. I'll have to give the arm carry a try!


You should! if it doesn’t work, the wide strap stays on shoulders really well. But honestly, arm carry is the look I like best for the small cuir.


----------



## l.ch.

Dear all, may I please ask you something... would you recommend the S or M size for everyday use? I don’t carry a laptop, but a water bottle, often a coffee thermos (small) and sometimes a lunchbox, along with the normal stuff (wallet, two key pouches, eyeglasses and small cosmetic case).
Thanks for your input!


----------



## Tomsmom

l.ch. said:


> Dear all, may I please ask you something... would you recommend the S or M size for everyday use? I don’t carry a laptop, but a water bottle, often a coffee thermos (small) and sometimes a lunchbox, along with the normal stuff (wallet, two key pouches, eyeglasses and small cosmetic case).
> Thanks for your input!


Medium


----------



## cbarrus

l.ch. said:


> Dear all, may I please ask you something... would you recommend the S or M size for everyday use? I don’t carry a laptop, but a water bottle, often a coffee thermos (small) and sometimes a lunchbox, along with the normal stuff (wallet, two key pouches, eyeglasses and small cosmetic case).
> Thanks for your input!



I think you will definitely need the medium size for all of that. The small does hold a lot but not more than a wallet, cosmetic case, and a few other small essentials. And, depending on the size of your lunch box, it may be tight in even a medium-size. I no longer have both sizes so others may have a different opinion.


----------



## Quynh.Hamburg

l.ch. said:


> Dear all, may I please ask you something... would you recommend the S or M size for everyday use? I don’t carry a laptop, but a water bottle, often a coffee thermos (small) and sometimes a lunchbox, along with the normal stuff (wallet, two key pouches, eyeglasses and small cosmetic case).
> Thanks for your input!


I agree with the previous comments and recommend a Medium.


----------



## l.ch.

Thank you @Tomsmom, @cbarrus and @Quynh.Hamburg for the replies!
I was anyway leaning towards the medium, but now you convinced me. I was also considering the L, but not sure if it will look more like a travel bag...


----------



## cbarrus

l.ch. said:


> Thank you @Tomsmom, @cbarrus and @Quynh.Hamburg for the replies!
> I was anyway leaning towards the medium, but now you convinced me. I was also considering the L, but not sure if it will look more like a travel bag...



I have only seen pictures of the large and it does seem huge. I would definitely not try it for everyday. The medium is a nice size everyday bag without seeming overwhelming because it will slouch more than the small.


----------



## Ladysuss

Hey!
Owners of Le Pliage cuir, do you have any problems with the corners? Mine got weather after 2 months...


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ladysuss said:


> Hey!
> Owners of Le Pliage cuir, do you have any problems with the corners? Mine got weather after 2 months...



I use a base shaper so no problems with corners


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ladysuss said:


> Hey!
> Owners of Le Pliage cuir, do you have any problems with the corners? Mine got weather after 2 months...


I've got no issues with mine in terms of wear but did notice that one corner of my Etoiles cuir rubbed off a little. Understandable though as I had rubbed that corner against the wall when shuffling in a crowded mall.


----------



## viewwing

What does everyone think of the cuir backpack? Any thoughts or reviews?


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> What does everyone think of the cuir backpack? Any thoughts or reviews?



Roomier than it seems even though I do have the slightly smaller discontinued size. It's a great bag


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Roomier than it seems even though I do have the slightly smaller discontinued size. It's a great bag


It looks like due to the closure style, one would be unable to take things out of the bag while it’s still on your shoulder? Do u need to set it down to open it? Unlike the nylon one?


----------



## etudes

viewwing said:


> It looks like due to the closure style, one would be unable to take things out of the bag while it’s still on your shoulder? Do u need to set it down to open it? Unlike the nylon one?



I have the old size. I don't have any problem taking my things out from the bag, it stays on my shoulder.


----------



## viewwing

etudes said:


> I have the old size. I don't have any problem taking my things out from the bag, it stays on my shoulder.


How do you do that?nif the strap stays on the shoulder n the bag is hanging down, wouldn’t the closure stay tight?


----------



## etudes

> How do you do that?nif the strap stays on the shoulder n the bag is hanging down, wouldn’t the closure stay tight?


I can easily move the closure up and just open it like usual.


----------



## viewwing

etudes said:


> I can easily move the closure up and just open it like usual.


Ok ok! sounds like it’ll be my next bag!  post pics of yours if u can!


----------



## etudes

I posted mine in how-many-longchamps-do-you-own thread some time ago. Nowadays, I only carry my nylon bags because of the amount of hand sanitizer I use


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Ok ok! sounds like it’ll be my next bag!  post pics of yours if u can!


You will love it. I was so close to getting the newer version in Sienna.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> You will love it. I was so close to getting the newer version in Sienna.


Now, which color? Lol...will another pink be too much?


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> It looks like due to the closure style, one would be unable to take things out of the bag while it’s still on your shoulder? Do u need to set it down to open it? Unlike the nylon one?
> 
> Now, which color? Lol...will another pink be too much?



The strap stays on the shoulder, the closure still moves and things can come out of the bag easily, just like what @etudes said 

You know you want a black Cuir backpack  And yeah, I might be biased cos I have a black Cuir backpack haha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Now, which color? Lol...will another pink be too much?


Never too much. If you like the color, go for it.


----------



## Isa_95

Hi everyone,

I am looking into buying my first le pliage cuir but can't decide between the small or medium size. Usually, I carry around my full size wallet, key pouch, small tech pouch, cosmetic pouch, loyalty cards holder, tissues, small booklet and a pen. The option to carry my agenda (slightly larger than a small LV agenda) when needed as well would be an advantage. I already have the small and medium in the neo style and although the measurements are the same, the cuir version looks bigger (based on images).. Which size would you recommend? 

Thank you in advance for your advice.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Isa_95 said:


> Which size would you recommend?








						What's inside your Longchamp bags? Show us please
					

So, I wore it out for a good 5 hours today. Constant need to pull out the phone to scan in and out of shops, malls etc (contact tracing). Also, reaching in for my wallet and transport pass. It is not possible to retrieve my long card wallet and transport pass with the bamboo clasp fastened. What...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Hi, I feel the small cuir seems sufficient for your needs. I posted what fits in my XS cuir in post #1778 (link as above) and in post #1786 where I carried my small cuir, I added my small umbrella and a hydroflask bottle (450ml). I still have room to put a scarf/thin cardigan within. If you need to carry documents for work, then the medium cuir will be handy.


----------



## Isa_95

frenziedhandbag said:


> What's inside your Longchamp bags? Show us please
> 
> 
> So, I wore it out for a good 5 hours today. Constant need to pull out the phone to scan in and out of shops, malls etc (contact tracing). Also, reaching in for my wallet and transport pass. It is not possible to retrieve my long card wallet and transport pass with the bamboo clasp fastened. What...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I feel the small cuir seems sufficient for your needs. I posted what fits in my XS cuir in post #1778 (link as above) and in post #1786 where I carried my small cuir, I added my small umbrella and a hydroflask bottle (450ml). I still have room to put a scarf/thin cardigan within. If you need to carry documents for work, then the medium cuir will be handy.


Thank you for the link and your answer!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Isa_95 said:


> Thank you for the link and your answer!


You are most welcome.


----------



## inverved

Hi Ladies, I need some advice!

I'm looking into getting one of these Le Pliage Cuir bags in XS:






They are both very different and I was glad to see that a mini umbrella fits in both bags (from another thread) as that was one criteria that needed to be met. 

However, if someone could let me know if the capacity for contents is restricted on the croc bag because it's more structured, or if it does fit as much as the unstructured leather, that would be great!


----------



## SmokieDragon

no_1_diva said:


> Hi Ladies, I need some advice!
> 
> I'm looking into getting one of these Le Pliage Cuir bags in XS:
> 
> View attachment 5078779
> 
> View attachment 5078780
> 
> 
> They are both very different and I was glad to see that a mini umbrella fits in both bags (from another thread) as that was one criteria that needed to be met.
> 
> However, if someone could let me know if the capacity for contents is restricted on the croc bag because it's more structured, or if it does fit as much as the unstructured leather, that would be great!



The Croc bag fits the same as the normal one


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> The Croc bag fits the same as the normal one


+1


----------



## inverved

Thank you so much, *SmokieDragon* and *frenziedhandbag*. That helps a lot!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

no_1_diva said:


> Thank you so much, *SmokieDragon* and *frenziedhandbag*. That helps a lot!


You are most welcome! Both are lovely bags. Do update us which one you get.


----------



## inverved

frenziedhandbag said:


> You are most welcome! Both are lovely bags. Do update us which one you get.



I ended up pulling the trigger on one of them today and it should arrive next week. I'll do a reveal once it reaches me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

no_1_diva said:


> I'll do a reveal once it reaches me.


Yes pls! Will love to see!


----------



## inverved

So my new bag arrived this morning and I think I'm in love! 




Apologies if the lighting is not great... I unboxed the bag when I got home from work. I was happy to see it pass the mini umbrella test and it has a decent crossbody length. I was also pleasantly surprised to see the hardware darker than expected which means it can go with GHW or SHW accessories. Can't wait to take this baby out for a spin!


----------



## SmokieDragon

no_1_diva said:


> So my new bag arrived this morning and I think I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 5085675
> 
> 
> Apologies if the lighting is not great... I unboxed the bag when I got home from work. I was happy to see it pass the mini umbrella test and it has a decent crossbody length. I was also pleasantly surprised to see the hardware darker than expected which means it can go with GHW or SHW accessories. Can't wait to take this baby out for a spin!




Lovely, lovely, bag twin! Congrats!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

no_1_diva said:


> So my new bag arrived this morning and I think I'm in love!


Gorgeous! You chose well!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I've been wanting a croco cuir and waiting for a color that is versatile enough to dress up and down. This orange is it. So glad to discuss this purchase with a friend and she enabled of course. Thank you C! My mum loves it too so we can share it. Yay!


----------



## xellye

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, your first post since joining in 2015... I feel honored!!        My issue was not so much with the lack of a box, but more about the condition of the bag.  Did the pristine Paris bags have big white zip ties on the strap?   Just wondering if that's the way they are packaged now.   Thanks!


Mia— I’m three years late on replying to you, but yes all my cuir handbags have just been in white dust bags with white felt zip ties holding the crossbody strap. Apologies for the very late reply. (This is my third post in six years of intermittent lurking!)


----------



## behindtheseams

Does anyone have experience or know more about this Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir bag?







I'm looking to replace my old nylon Le Pliage, I love the two-tone effect and the structured bottom of this "Make A Wish" bag. But I can't seem to find any information about it outside of the Longchamp website.


----------



## SmokieDragon

behindtheseams said:


> Does anyone have experience or know more about this Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking to replace my old nylon Le Pliage, I love the two-tone effect and the structured bottom of this "Make A Wish" bag. But I can't seem to find any information about it outside of the Longchamp website.



It's a seasonal bag which is on sale now. They don't have this tote version in my country but the XS and S versions with the long strap and short handles are sold in my country. Those are structured and the black leather at the bottom is sturdy so these bags don't "puddle" when empty. This particular tote is the same size as a Large Long Handle Le Pliage -  if you have that size, then you are already familiar with this style


----------



## behindtheseams

SmokieDragon said:


> It's a seasonal bag which is on sale now. They don't have this tote version in my country but the XS and S versions with the long strap and short handles are sold in my country. Those are structured and the black leather at the bottom is sturdy so these bags don't "puddle" when empty. This particular tote is the same size as a Large Long Handle Le Pliage -  if you have that size, then you are already familiar with this style



Thanks! Do you happen to know if this bag is the newer Le Pliage Cuir model with the sturdier goatskin and wider straps? I love the nylon bag but, after seeing how it wears over time (especially in the areas around the handle attachments), I'm looking for something with a bit more longevity.


----------



## SmokieDragon

behindtheseams said:


> Thanks! Do you happen to know if this bag is the newer Le Pliage Cuir model with the sturdier goatskin and wider straps? I love the nylon bag but, after seeing how it wears over time (especially in the areas around the handle attachments), I'm looking for something with a bit more longevity.



Yes, the mahogany parts are made of the newer sturdier goatskin. As for the black coloured parts, they seem to be the same material as the brown parts on the Le Pliage, except that it's black. I think wear and tear on this bag over time won't be much. The base is sturdy


----------



## frenziedhandbag

behindtheseams said:


> Thanks!


I have no experience with this bag but you can trust @SmokieDragon She knows LC very well.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SS21. Khaki mini cuir crossbody.
I find this a very unique color. My good friend convinced me that it is a versatile neutral and happy to share that I'm now bag twins with her. Thank you C!


----------



## behindtheseams

Thank you @SmokieDragon for your advice! I decided to order the Longchamp Le Pliage S in the black/mahogany colorway, which arrived in the post today. The bag is beautiful and I love the texture of the leathers! Unfortunately, there were some flaws (namely popped stitches and loose threads) so I'm going to the boutique to see if I can exchange it.


----------



## vix2000

Whats the capacity like on the large please?  Do they actually do a leather XL?


----------



## Bec215

1. I have a large nylon, and it’s deceptively roomy. My friend once bought a queen sized blanket at a French market, without considering how we’d get it home. We managed to roll it up and sets the whole thing into my LP Large bag, and with two of us and patience, zipped the bag and snapped it. We were SURE it would explode in the baggage hold off the plane, but nope, made it home just fine and still using it uneventfully 15 years later! So big enough for a weekend, for sure.

2. The LP cuir sizes match the nylon sizes, so L leather holds the same as L nylon.

NOTE: they seem to be discontinuing the leather in XL - there are none on their website right now, though I found one on Nordstrom Rack on clearance… so possibly a change in the lineup in the last year.


----------



## GeeVeeCee

Hi Everyone, anybody can share their experience with this bag? It's the medium cuir with web strapping. How does it wear? I like that it's got gold hardware. But the strapping makes me hesitant.


----------



## littleblackbag

GeeVeeCee said:


> Hi Everyone, anybody can share their experience with this bag? It's the medium cuir with web strapping. How does it wear? I like that it's got gold hardware. But the strapping makes me hesitant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134364


I think it looks fab!


----------



## GeeVeeCee

littleblackbag said:


> I think it looks fab!


Hi.. do you have this?  would you mind sharing photos of wear and tear? Thanks!


----------



## littleblackbag

GeeVeeCee said:


> Hi.. do you have this?  would you mind sharing photos of wear and tear? Thanks!


Sorry I don't have it, but I do like it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FW21
Cuir in Honey. Compared against 3D in Cumin.


----------



## viewwing

What sorcery is this?! Saw this in insta...is it a white cuir?!


----------



## viewwing

@SmokieDragon was a white cuir ever made? Did I already miss it?


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> @SmokieDragon was a white cuir ever made? Did I already miss it?


I think so. It could have been the same season that @Cosmopolitan bought her White 3D Tote….


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> @SmokieDragon was a white cuir ever made? Did I already miss it?



Looking through #lepliagecuir on IG, looks like it was called Chalk and released in FW19


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking through #lepliagecuir on IG, looks like it was called Chalk and released in FW19


Thanks! Looks like chalk is quickly becoming One of my fav colors! I love that it’s whitish but not stark white. Hope they bring it back. is LC known to bring back old colors?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Hope they bring it back. is LC known to bring back old colors?


Yes, they do. So you still have hope.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yes, they do. So you still have hope.


Well...hopefully when it makes its rounds again,I’d still be interested in a white cuir.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Well...hopefully when it makes its rounds again,I’d still be interested in a white cuir.


I trust you will be. Cos a white bag is just amazing!


----------



## VancouverLady

Hi Longchamp lovers and experts!  I recently purchased the small cuir in black from the Nordstrom Anniversary sale, and I love it!  But it comes with a thinner strap, which I like, but I'd also like a thick strap as an option, and I'd love your thoughts!




My first thought was to purchase this one, in black on black, but it is sold out in my country (Canada).  There is only one boutique in Canada, and nowhere near me, so I'm not sure what the other colour options look like IRL (especially confused as to whether the contrast colour is black on all of them...?), and I don't know if any of these would work well.  My fall and winter coats are all quite neutral -- camel, taupe, black, olive.  Pictured is black (sold out), then turtledove, "dark red" and "orange".





						SHOULDER STRAPS WOMEN Longchamp | ACCESSORIES | Longchamp CA
					

Enter the Longchamp world and explore the Longchamp Women's Accessories collection.




					www.longchamp.com
				






















And another possibility is this one in taupe / black.  I saw @*frenziedhandbag* 's photos in the F/W 21 thread, and I think it's really cute (!!), but not sure about it *for me* because it doesn't seem adjustable in length. 





Any opinions would be welcomed!  TIA!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

VancouverLady said:


> Any opinions would be welcomed!


Firstly, congrats on scoring the small cuir and I'm happy that you love it. I've considered the straps that you had shared as I prefer them being a solid color and being adjustable but alas, after trying one on, it will only work for me if I intend to wear the strap crossbody. This strap is 6cm wide and it slides off my shoulder if I wear the bag on one shoulder. I do have broad shoulders though so perhaps it is because my shoulders are not straight. The other strap that stays put on my shoulder is as attached. Its width is 5cm. My only gripe is that it does not come in solid colors.

The brown LGP strap that I shared is not adjustable. I will prefer it to be adjustable actually. The strap measures 100cm long. You will definitely need to measure and see if this strap works. 

I will be picking up the strap and a special order. Will take pics of the straps you mentioned for you, so that you can have a better guage of the color. I'll take mod shots for you too, if the boutique is not too crowded.


----------



## VancouverLady

frenziedhandbag said:


> Firstly, congrats on scoring the small cuir and I'm happy that you love it. I've considered the straps that you had shared as I prefer them being a solid color and being adjustable but alas, after trying one on, it will only work for me if I intend to wear the strap crossbody. This strap is 6cm wide and it slides off my shoulder if I wear the bag on one shoulder. I do have broad shoulders though so perhaps it is because my shoulders are not straight. The other strap that stays put on my shoulder is as attached. Its width is 5cm. My only gripe is that it does not come in solid colors.
> 
> The brown LGP strap that I shared is not adjustable. I will prefer it to be adjustable actually. The strap measures 100cm long. You will definitely need to measure and see if this strap works.
> 
> I will be picking up the strap and a special order. Will take pics of the straps you mentioned for you, so that you can have a better guage of the color. I'll take mod shots for you too, if the boutique is not too crowded.


Hi frenziedhandbag!

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply so thoroughly!  I didn't think to take into consideration the importance of the width of the strap (I was only thinking about length) -- I have learned something new from you!

I really like the strap you've attached here -- I saw the photo earlier in the thread with a different colourway on a bag -- I'd definitely be interested in seeing how yours looks IRL.  Thank you also for offering to take photos if possible of the other straps -- I very much appreciate it, and look forward to seeing them!  Also looking forward to the reveal of your special order!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

VancouverLady said:


> I very much appreciate it, and look forward to seeing them.


You are most welcome and I am happy to help with actual pics whenever I can. I've seen the colorblocked strap that I've attached at the boutique as my SA suggested it to me. Honestly, I've checked the website prior and totally decided against it as it looked average on the site. Lo and behold, the actual strap actually looks much much nicer, vibrant but not garish. The only reason why I didn't get it is because I am a little unsure as to which bag to pair it with. Comfort wise, it is thick and very comfortable. It does not dig into your shoulders. Longchamp straps are well made; both leather and canvas. They seem pricey for a strap but they really do offer comfort, esp when the bag is heavy or one has to carry the bag for the whole day. 

I was all set to get the wider 6cm solid colored strap but when it kept slipping off my shoulder, I was thankful I had the chance to try it out in person. I understand that a lot of our members can only order online and I will like to relieve the hassle of ordering and returning, not to mention the disappointment as well if it does not work out. I'm looking forward to my trip to the boutique too.


----------



## VancouverLady

frenziedhandbag said:


> You are most welcome and I am happy to help with actual pics whenever I can. I've seen the colorblocked strap that I've attached at the boutique as my SA suggested it to me. Honestly, I've checked the website prior and totally decided against it as it looked average on the site. Lo and behold, the actual strap actually looks much much nicer, vibrant but not garish. The only reason why I didn't get it is because I am a little unsure as to which bag to pair it with. Comfort wise, it is thick and very comfortable. It does not dig into your shoulders. Longchamp straps are well made; both leather and canvas. They seem pricey for a strap but they really do offer comfort, esp when the bag is heavy or one has to carry the bag for the whole day.
> 
> I was all set to get the wider 6cm solid colored strap but when it kept slipping off my shoulder, I was thankful I had the chance to try it out in person. I understand that a lot of our members can only order online and I will like to relieve the hassle of ordering and returning, not to mention the disappointment as well if it does not work out. I'm looking forward to my trip to the boutique too.


We're very lucky to have you here!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

VancouverLady said:


> We're very lucky to have you here!


I've learnt a lot from members here too. It's only right that I pay it forward.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

@VancouverLady The store was a tad crowded and I was unable to take mod shots for you. Hope these pics of the various straps helps. If you need to get anything and it already sold out in Canada, PM me. If I can help, I will.


----------



## VancouverLady

frenziedhandbag said:


> @VancouverLady  Hope these pics of the various straps helps.



Wow, these photos are incredibly helpful, thank you *so* much @frenziedhandbag !   I cannot believe how different the colours of the first strap are IRL.  I like the dark red more than expected, and I think the second strap (in photos 2-4) looks so much better IRL than online. I actually really like all the colours of the second strap, and the embossed Longchamp logo on the tabs is a very nice touch.  

Now, I was reviewing the measurements of both straps on-line, and to my surprise, they seem to be approximately 30 cm less than the LGP strap you had pictured in the F/W thread, so for me, this would be a true shoulder carry, as my plan is to wear it over a big puffer coat.  For me to wear it crossbody, accommodate the coat, and go over the big puffy hood, I would need a min of 92 cm to take on and off comfortably.  This had me leaning toward the LGP strap you had previously shown photos of, but now I see that it, too, is now sold out in Canada!  

I will stalk the site for a few weeks and see if it comes back in stock.  Otherwise, I can likely order it from the US, and have it shipped to my US address.  The only "problem" with that plan is our land borders are still for Canadians travelling to the US, but I'm hopeful they will open again before winter coat season starts (not 2.5 months, I hope!)  Thank you for your offer to help, will definitely reach out if I'm not successful.  Again, so thankful to you for being such a willing and helpful resource!

@frenziedhandbag did you end up picking up the beautiful slate strap?  And / or any other goodies!!?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

@VancouverLady The straps looked so different from stock pics right? I was pleasantly surprised when my SA showed them to me. My sweet SA is the best! I told her I wish to take pics for my fren in Canada and she proceeded to group all the straps together, pulling them out of drawers for me to take pics. I too, really like all the colors of the black/grey/blue colorblocked strap and is still thinking about it. Both 6cm and 5cm straps are adjustable though. Let me ask my SA how long they will be when fully adjusted to maximum length.

I've just mailed a package to Canada and for your information, it takes ten working days for the package to reach Canada and possibly need to add on maximum another one week for it to reach you. My post office quoted me 2 to 3 working weeks for delivery timings but I must say I had always been impressed with the efficiency of our postal system. My offer to help still stands, so feel free to PM me. With these uncertain developments, it won't be ideal if your package ends up being stuck at your US address.

I did pick up the brown LGP strap and it paired wonderfully with my special order as well. Shall share in the relevant thread for it. I'm still thinking about the Slate strap as like you, I do like all the colors on this strap and do think it is quite neutral. I like that it is adjustable but I also need to think which bag I'm intending to pair it with as I don't have that much black bags anymore. I only have one blue bag and zero grey bags.[/QUOTE]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

@VancouverLady Measurements as below for both adjustable straps. 

For solid colored 6cm wide strap: 108cm (maximum length inclusive hardware). 66cm (minimum length inclusive hardware. 

For colorblocked 5cm wide strap: 128cm (maximum length inclusive hardware). 88cm (minimum length inclusive hardware). 

Good news is that both straps will work for you! Hooray!


----------



## VancouverLady

frenziedhandbag said:


> @VancouverLady The straps looked so different from stock pics right? I was pleasantly surprised when my SA showed them to me. My sweet SA is the best! I told her I wish to take pics for my fren in Canada and she proceeded to group all the straps together, pulling them out of drawers for me to take pics.


 You and your sweet SA are the best!  Thank you again for all of your help!

I feel like Longchamp doesn't do itself many favours with the photos they put on their site, as most items are so much more beautiful in person.  When they add IRL shots with models (i.e. with the Straw family) it is much more helpful. 



frenziedhandbag said:


> @VancouverLady I've just mailed a package to Canada and for your information, it takes ten working days for the package to reach Canada and possibly need to add on maximum another one week for it to reach you. My post office quoted me 2 to 3 working weeks for delivery timings but I must say I had always been impressed with the efficiency of our postal system.


 
That's quite impressive!  I've had packages from Toronto take longer than that to arrive in Vancouver  



frenziedhandbag said:


> @VancouverLady I did pick up the brown LGP strap and it paired wonderfully with my special order as well. Shall share in the relevant thread for it. I'm still thinking about the Slate strap as like you, I do like all the colors on this strap and do think it is quite neutral. I like that it is adjustable but I also need to think which bag I'm intending to pair it with as I don't have that much black bags anymore. I only have one blue bag and zero grey bags



Oh, I'm excited you got this strap, and so glad you're happy with it!  Can't wait to see the reveal!  

That is a good point you make about what the Slate strap would pair with.  If I had more grey / blue, it would be a no-brainer.


----------



## VancouverLady

frenziedhandbag said:


> @VancouverLady Measurements as below for both adjustable straps.
> 
> For solid colored 6cm wide strap: 108cm (maximum length inclusive hardware). 66cm (minimum length inclusive hardware.
> 
> For colorblocked 5cm wide strap: 128cm (maximum length inclusive hardware). 88cm (minimum length inclusive hardware).
> 
> Good news is that both straps will work for you! Hooray!


WOW!  This is great news!  I'm so happy to have these options!  I'm also _really_ surprised that LC doesn't put this info on their site. You are such a wonderful help, and I can't thank you and your CA enough!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

VancouverLady said:


> I feel like Longchamp doesn't do itself many favours with the photos they put on their site, as most items are so much more beautiful in person.


I absolutely agree with you. Somehow the pics are not true to life, though not all of them but still, can be better. The consolation is that the quality is good and I guess that's what matters more. 

You know, I might pick up the colorblock strap after all as it is not often that LC does a muted color combi like this.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

VancouverLady said:


> I can't thank you and your CA enough!


You are most welcome. My SA is the real help here. She tried to tally the measurements as per the website and was dismayed to find it all wrong. She will feedback to the relevant dept to update the measurements.


----------



## VancouverLady

@*frenziedhandbag *- Just an update for you!  The Canadian boutique is having the black on black strap transferred over from a US store, and then will ship to me.  It should take a few weeks, and I will post once it arrives!  Thank you kindly again for all your help!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

VancouverLady said:


> The Canadian boutique is having the black on black strap transferred over.


Hooray! That's awesome news! Yay! So happy for you!


----------



## hlzpenguin

My bag just arrived today from the boutique. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I love it. Wish they’ll come in new colors in the future. Don’t mind getting more than one of the same style in a different color.


----------



## viewwing

hlzpenguin said:


> My bag just arrived today from the boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179946
> 
> 
> I love it. Wish they’ll come in new colors in the future. Don’t mind getting more than one of the same style in a different color.


I know right? Once you use it, you’ll love it even more! The leather is divine! The one size bigger is worth checking out too!


----------



## hlzpenguin

viewwing said:


> I know right? Once you use it, you’ll love it even more! The leather is divine! The one size bigger is worth checking out too!


Is that the small size?


----------



## viewwing

hlzpenguin said:


> Is that the small size?


Yes! I posted my black one here





						Which Longchamp Are You Carrying Today?
					

I still have my very first LC. It is a completely battered to the ground brown Le Pliage. With worn through corners that my cousin repaired with some patches. The nylon has bubbles and all. Used that bag aeons ago at university.




					forum.purseblog.com
				




and here’s a pic of my xs and small together here


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hlzpenguin said:


> I love it.


You won't stop at one for sure. Your first looks so gorgeous, esp with the twilly.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> here’s a pic of my xs and small together here


What a lovely family pic!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a lovely family pic!


They were worth every cent! They are all in constant rotation.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> They were worth every cent! They are all in constant rotation.


That's awesome! Don't you love it when you keep using your purchases? That means they work for your lifestyle. Hooray!


----------



## Isa_95

Hi everyone, 
I’m looking for a new handbag and am currently doubting between the le pliage cuir or neo in size small. I’ve been eyeing the cuir for years but am concerned about how it ages as I don’t baby my bags (besides protection against the rain/dirt twice a year). Especially because the leather is soft compared to my Roseau essential tote. How do your bags age? So you need to take much care of them? Do you baby them much? And do you prefer the leather ones over the neo?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## viewwing

Isa_95 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I’m looking for a new handbag and am currently doubting between the le pliage cuir or neo in size small. I’ve been eyeing the cuir for years but am concerned about how it ages as I don’t baby my bags (besides protection against the rain/dirt twice a year). Especially because the leather is soft compared to my Roseau essential tote. How do your bags age? So you need to take much care of them? Do you baby them much? And do you prefer the leather ones over the neo?
> Thank you in advance!


Yes I have the cuir, in fact I have three. I use them often and I use a waterproofing spray over them. It rains where I am all the time and it’s one of the leather bags I carry freely in rain. I don’t take care of them much and I don’t abuse them nor baby them. They’re all in great condition. The leather softens with use and becomes smooshy which I like even more. It’s much lighter than the roseau essential which I also have. The leather ones look better imo and ive heard the neo ones show water stains easily. Cuir would be the No brainer choice for me.


----------



## Peanutbuttercookies

viewwing said:


> Yes I have the cuir, in fact I have three. I use them often and I use a waterproofing spray over them. It rains where I am all the time and it’s one of the leather bags I carry freely in rain. I don’t take care of them much and I don’t abuse them nor baby them. They’re all in great condition. The leather softens with use and becomes smooshy which I like even more. It’s much lighter than the roseau essential which I also have. The leather ones look better imo and ive heard the neo ones show water stains easily. Cuir would be the No brainer choice for me.


Do you get any corner wear with your cuir bags??


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Isa_95 said:


> And do you prefer the leather ones over the neo?


I used to own the Neo but rehomed them as they tend to show water stains. Only kept one black Neo bucket bag as any water stains are hardly obvious. I have the cuir in different sizes. I don't baby them that much but I do tend to go for darker colours so that stains are not apparent. I do use a leather protectant gel from Loving Your Bags and so far so good. In terms of preference, I do prefer the cuir over the Neo line as the cuir leather gets increasingly smooshy and it does not bulk out as much as the Neo (more structured).


----------



## Isa_95

Thank you for your replies @viewwing and @frenziedhandbag. Now I am even more tempted to get one. Just one last question: based on your experiences, is it prone to scratching (in general and/or compared to the Roseau essential tote)?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Isa_95 said:


> s it prone to scratching (in general and/or compared to the Roseau essential tote)?


The Roseau essential tote is definitely more hardy as the leather type is different and it is pebbled vs the cuir which is smooth. I've not had any issues with scratches on my bag as yet and I do live in a very small and crowded country.


----------



## viewwing

Peanutbuttercookies said:


> Do you get any corner wear with your cuir bags??


 not that I can see.


----------



## viewwing

Isa_95 said:


> Thank you for your replies @viewwing and @frenziedhandbag. Now I am even more tempted to get one. Just one last question: based on your experiences, is it prone to scratching (in general and/or compared to the Roseau essential tote)?


Like @frenziedhandbag I’ve not had any scratches on my cuir either. In fact for such soft leather, I think it’s holding up really well.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> In fact for such soft leather, I think it’s holding up really well.


Yup. Fully agree.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Isa_95 said:


> Thank you for your replies @viewwing and @frenziedhandbag. Now I am even more tempted to get one. Just one last question: based on your experiences, is it prone to scratching (in general and/or compared to the Roseau essential tote)?



Cuirs are not prone to scratching. I have 19 Cuirs (just checked my handbag app, LOL!)  My first Cuir is a Medium Blue Cuir. I use a base shaper for my Small and Medium ones so no corner wear. The other sizes that I have ie smaller than Small or the North-South tote don't need base shapers  Can't go wrong with a Cuir.


----------



## luvprada

My first. Love how light it is and how much it holds!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

luvprada said:


> My first.


Gorgeous classic. Timeless beauty!


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Cuirs are not prone to scratching. I have 19 Cuirs (just checked my handbag app, LOL!)  My first Cuir is a Medium Blue Cuir. I use a base shaper for my Small and Medium ones so no corner wear. The other sizes that I have ie smaller than Small or the North-South tote don't need base shapers  Can't go wrong with a Cuir.


19....?! Wow! Are they all black?  What’s a handbag app?


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> 19....?! Wow! Are they all black?  What’s a handbag app?



No, not all black. There's a blue, burgundy, mocha, black and white, black and other colours, mahogany  I use an app that @frenziedhandbag recommended - it's called PurseCache


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> No, not all black. There's a blue, burgundy, mocha, black and white, black and other colours, mahogany  I use an app that @frenziedhandbag recommended - it's called PurseCache


How do u choose which to use? They’re all more or less within the same color family...burgundy and mahogany? Black and white and black?     You’re so Funny!


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> How do u choose which to use? They’re all more or less within the same color family...burgundy and mahogany? Black and white and black?     You’re so Funny!



Well they are different. The Mahogany is a small and has a suede body with black base whereas the Burgundy is a medium and has the new shorter wider strap. The black and white ones are the CNY specials with black body and white pattern so those are a size on their own haha


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> Well they are different. The Mahogany is a small and has a suede body with black base whereas the Burgundy is a medium and has the new shorter wider strap. The black and white ones are the CNY specials with black body and white pattern so those are a size on their own haha


Nice! You’ve got options! Hahaha..being a bag fanatic too, I totally get you!


----------



## Isa_95

SmokieDragon said:


> Cuirs are not prone to scratching. I have 19 Cuirs (just checked my handbag app, LOL!)  My first Cuir is a Medium Blue Cuir. I use a base shaper for my Small and Medium ones so no corner wear. The other sizes that I have ie smaller than Small or the North-South tote don't need base shapers  Can't go wrong with a Cuir.


Would you recommend using a Cuir for personal items to go to work (combined with a handheld laptop bag)?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Isa_95 said:


> Would you recommend using a Cuir for personal items to go to work (combined with a handheld laptop bag)?



Yes, that sounds like me on most days though my laptop bag has a long strap. Since the pandemic started, I've been using my Cuirs more since they can carry a lot without looking bulky. Need to bring alcohol wipes, an extra toilet roll, store cardigan, empty water bottle, utensils and still have room to spare? Cuir to the rescue! I don't put food in it though since I go out to buy my lunch or have it delivered.

This week being my first week back in the office after 4+ months, I used my straw Le Pliage Collection since I love using it and was initially in denial about going back to the office, but for next week onwards, it's back to my Cuirs! Pikachu Cuir to make its debut


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Croco cuir. This bag is spacious. I have all my essentials, umbrella and LC shawl within. Winner of what seems like a smallish bag.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Croco cuir. This bag is spacious. I have all my essentials, umbrella and LC shawl within. Winner of what seems like a smallish bag.



A shawl!!! What LC shawl is this and what are its dimensions? Wow!!! Lovely bracelet too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> What LC shawl is this and what are its dimensions?


High five to a fellow Les Georgettes lover! 

Yes! A shawl! I was surprised as well. It is 140cmx140cm and very soft. Hence it fits easily. It really keeps me warm as well. Love LC shawls! I don't mind getting another one.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> High five to a fellow Les Georgettes lover!
> 
> Yes! A shawl! I was surprised as well. It is 140cmx140cm and very soft. Hence it fits easily. It really keeps me warm as well. Love LC shawls! I don't mind getting another one.



I have fallen off my chair!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I have fallen off my chair!!!


Hahaha it is astonishing, I know.


----------



## floflodoh

Hi Ladies, 

Does anyone have Le Pliage City (coated canvas) in their collection? I can’t see any reviews online about this but looks like being coated canvas can stand in the rain…

Thanks in advance…


----------



## floflodoh

hlzpenguin said:


> My bag just arrived today from the boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179946
> 
> 
> I love it. Wish they’ll come in new colors in the future. Don’t mind getting more than one of the same style in a different color.


OMG it’s gorgeous!!! I’m waiting for an xs cuir also and your post convinced me to add that scarf/twilly!!! Did you put them on both handles or just the front?
Thanks!


----------



## hlzpenguin

floflodoh said:


> OMG it’s gorgeous!!! I’m waiting for an xs cuir also and your post convinced me to add that scarf/twilly!!! Did you put them on both handles or just the front?
> Thanks!


Thank you. Just the front.


----------



## floflodoh

Thanks for clarifying


----------



## viewwing

floflodoh said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Does anyone have Le Pliage City (coated canvas) in their collection? I can’t see any reviews online about this but looks like being coated canvas can stand in the rain…
> 
> Thanks in advance…


I don’t own it but have seen it at the store. It’s structured and feels smooth to the touch. Feels a little like LV epi. It’s heavier than the canvas lpg but feels really sturdy But still light enough as a daily bag. Just by looking and feeling it, I’d say it’s a perfect rainy day bag.


----------



## paula3boys

floflodoh said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Does anyone have Le Pliage City (coated canvas) in their collection? I can’t see any reviews online about this but looks like being coated canvas can stand in the rain…
> 
> Thanks in advance…


I can't recall who, but someone owns the pouch with handle in this material. You can try the thread by the same name or the show us your Longchamp/what are you carrying today threads. I can't recall which I saw it in.


----------



## floflodoh

viewwing said:


> I don’t own it but have seen it at the store. It’s structured and feels smooth to the touch. Feels a little like LV epi. It’s heavier than the canvas lpg but feels really sturdy But still light enough as a daily bag. Just by looking and feeling it, I’d say it’s a perfect rainy day bag.


Thank you so much for the response and comparing it to the LV epi. I have an epi bag but since the weather changes 4x a day where I’m in, this sounds perfect!!! Thank you again!


----------



## floflodoh

paula3boys said:


> I can't recall who, but someone owns the pouch with handle in this material. You can try the thread by the same name or the show us your Longchamp/what are you carrying today threads. I can't recall which I saw it in.


I will look into this, thanks for the leads, it is very much appreciated ☺️☺️☺️


----------



## Isa_95

Hi everyone!

I’m currently contemplating on buying a cuir large wallet but wondered if anyone has/had one and what your experiences are in terms of wear and tear/user friendliness etc.?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Isa_95 said:


> I’m currently contemplating on buying a cuir large wallet


I don't yet own a wallet from the cuir line but have other SLGs from the Foulonne line (wears like iron), 3D (zero wear as well), Roseau Essential, LGP and Neo. I like my SLGs to be hardy and durable as they are being tossed into a bag with everything else and so far, all these lines had worked for me. 

For cuir wallets, I imagine there might be some corner wear as the leather is softer but I'll let others whom own one chime in.


----------



## nadiap

I saw this bag at Saks Off 5th yesterday but forgot to take a photo of the tag.  What color do you think this is?  It was $645 Cad +12% tax - is this a good deal for a medium cuir?  Seems expensive.  I really liked the color - a very light dusty blue, now I'm trying to find it online for cheaper but having troubles finding the exact color.  I found 2 bags on ******* website - they are both small though and I'm still not sure about which color is the one I saw at the store yesterday.  Maybe small cuir is more practical than a medium?

Also, any recommendations where I can get the best deal on le pliage in leather?  I have a shipping address in US also although at the moment I live in Canada.


----------



## viewwing

nadiap said:


> I saw this bag at Saks Off 5th yesterday but forgot to take a photo of the tag.  What color do you think this is?  It was $645 Cad +12% tax - is this a good deal for a medium cuir?  Seems expensive.  I really liked the color - a very light dusty blue, now I'm trying to find it online for cheaper but having troubles finding the exact color.  I found 2 bags on ******* website - they are both small though and I'm still not sure about which color is the one I saw at the store yesterday.  Maybe small cuir is more practical than a medium?
> 
> Also, any recommendations where I can get the best deal on le pliage in leather?  I have a shipping address in US also although at the moment I live in Canada.


I went to do some digg8ng through my pictures For you and came across These two colors. Which do u think it is? The sky blue is from ss21, and the grey is from fw20. Oh and the price at saksofffifth is kinda high as it’s from a previous season.


----------



## nadiap

viewwing said:


> I went to do some digg8ng through my pictures For you and came across These two colors. Which do u think it is? The sky blue is from ss21, and the grey is from fw20. Oh and the price at saksofffifth is kinda high as it’s from a previous season.
> 
> View attachment 5303546
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303547


Thanks for such quick response.. it's definitely more like your blue bag. Do you happen to know the model number with the color?


----------



## nadiap

viewwing said:


> I went to do some digg8ng through my pictures For you and came across These two colors. Which do u think it is? The sky blue is from ss21, and the grey is from fw20. Oh and the price at saksofffifth is kinda high as it’s from a previous season.
> 
> View attachment 5303546
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303547


The color is also similar to the bag in this video..


----------



## viewwing

nadiap said:


> The color is also similar to the bag in this video..



If this islike the one you saw, then it’s official color is cloud. Cloud was a ss2019 color. The official name of the blue one in my picture is sky blue I think. So they’re different. I’ve not seen the cloud cuir in real life.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Isa_95 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I’m currently contemplating on buying a cuir large wallet but wondered if anyone has/had one and what your experiences are in terms of wear and tear/user friendliness etc.?
> 
> Thank you in advance.



I have used a Blue Cuir Wristlet wallet before in 2016. In the 3 or so months that I was using it, it developed noticeable corner wear.

I switched out to a Black Quadri Wristlet wallet after that which I used for 2 years till 2018 with no visible wear at all. 

Since 2018, I’ve been using a Coral Double Zip Foulonne Coin Purse (DZCP) as my wallet. Foulonne leather wears like iron. It still looks new though the bottom edges are slightly dirty since it’s coral in colour. The DZCP is great cos I handle it less as I can leave it in my bag while I unzip the top and take out my cards for payment instead of touching the wallet cos I have to take it out of the bag to reach inside for cards


----------



## nadiap

viewwing said:


> If this islike the one you saw, then it’s official color is cloud. Cloud was a ss2019 color. The official name of the blue one in my picture is sky blue I think. So they’re different. I’ve not seen the cloud cuir in real life.


I see, thanks.  So many different variations of blue.  I'll try to go back to that store in the next few days (although it's a bit of a drive) and check the tag if the bag is still there.  

What's a "reasonable" price for an older season cuir in small or medium in your opinion?


----------



## viewwing

nadiap said:


> I see, thanks.  So many different variations of blue.  I'll try to go back to that store in the next few days (although it's a bit of a drive) and check the tag if the bag is still there.
> 
> What's a "reasonable" price for an older season cuir in small or medium in your opinion?


Well, on the LC website during the end of season sale in USA is usually anything from 20 to 30% off the retail price in usd. Sometimes u can find markEd down items on Nordstrom rack or tjmaxx too. in fact, there’s a blue one there right now!



			https://www.nordstromrack.com/s/longchamp-small-le-pliage-cuir-leather-shoulder-bag/5630663?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=400
		




			https://www.nordstromrack.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-medium-tote-bag/6415998?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=400


----------



## Isa_95

SmokieDragon said:


> I have used a Blue Cuir Wristlet wallet before in 2016. In the 3 or so months that I was using it, it developed noticeable corner wear.
> 
> I switched out to a Black Quadri Wristlet wallet after that which I used for 2 years till 2018 with no visible wear at all.
> 
> Since 2018, I’ve been using a Coral Double Zip Foulonne Coin Purse (DZCP) as my wallet. Foulonne leather wears like iron. It still looks new though the bottom edges are slightly dirty since it’s coral in colour. The DZCP is great cos I handle it less as I can leave it in my bag while I unzip the top and take out my cards for payment instead of touching the wallet cos I have to take it out of the bag to reach inside for cards


Thank you so much for your reply. It confirms what I already suspected. I guess I’ll have to look into the other lines.


----------



## nadiap

viewwing said:


> Well, on the LC website during the end of season sale in USA is usually anything from 20 to 30% off the retail price in usd. Sometimes u can find markEd down items on Nordstrom rack or tjmaxx too. in fact, there’s a blue one there right now!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/s/longchamp-small-le-pliage-cuir-leather-shoulder-bag/5630663?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-medium-tote-bag/6415998?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=400


Thanks again for the info, you've been very helpful.  I went back to the store and the color code is 028 which is, indeed, sky blue.  I absolutely love it!  The store only had Medium size which I think is a bit too big.  Now I'm hoping to find this bag in sky blue in Small for a reasonable price.


----------



## viewwing

nadiap said:


> Thanks again for the info, you've been very helpful.  I went back to the store and the color code is 028 which is, indeed, sky blue.  I absolutely love it!  The store only had Medium size which I think is a bit too big.  Now I'm hoping to find this bag in sky blue in Small for a reasonable price.


I hope u find one! Keep checking saksofffith and the rack, they may appear randomly. Good luck!


----------



## westvillage

SmokieDragon said:


> I have used a Blue Cuir Wristlet wallet before in 2016. In the 3 or so months that I was using it, it developed noticeable corner wear.
> 
> I switched out to a Black Quadri Wristlet wallet after that which I used for 2 years till 2018 with no visible wear at all.
> 
> Since 2018, I’ve been using a Coral Double Zip Foulonne Coin Purse (DZCP) as my wallet. Foulonne leather wears like iron. It still looks new though the bottom edges are slightly dirty since it’s coral in colour. The DZCP is great cos I handle it less as I can leave it in my bag while I unzip the top and take out my cards for payment instead of touching the wallet cos I have to take it out of the bag to reach inside for cards


Big LC leather fan here BUT …

I have 3 cuirs and they’ve all developed corner wear with light to sometimes moderate use. And then there’s my key pouch which I’ve used for about a year. The appearance is so worn that I think LC’s cuir leather should not be used for items that get frequent use. In this past year, due to Covid, I haven’t needed my keys even on an everyday basis. The pouch gets more use being rotated from bag to bag than it does having keys removed. So… I’ve wanted to post this for awhile. Every time I take the pouch out, I think “I have to tell someone about this!” And so now I’ve had that catharsis


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> Big LC leather fan here BUT …


Goodness, I was so tempted with the new cuir cardholder that comes with a lanyard but thank you so much for sharing this. As much as I know that cuir leather being softer will show wear (esp for SLGs) due to rubbing against other items in our bags... I didn't quite expect the wear to look like this. I think I will stick to the other hardier lines (Foulonne, 3D, Roseau Essential) for my SLGs.


----------



## viewwing

westvillage said:


> Big LC leather fan here BUT …
> 
> I have 3 cuirs and they’ve all developed corner wear with light to sometimes moderate use. And then there’s my key pouch which I’ve used for about a year. The appearance is so worn that I think LC’s cuir leather should not be used for items that get frequent use. In this past year, due to Covid, I haven’t needed my keys even on an everyday basis. The pouch gets more use being rotated from bag to bag than it does having keys removed. So… I’ve wanted to post this for awhile. Every time I take the pouch out, I think “I have to tell someone about this!” And so now I’ve had that catharsis
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306799
> 
> View attachment 5306798
> 
> View attachment 5306800


Did u happen to Apple garde this keypouch before?


----------



## westvillage

viewwing said:


> Did u happen to Apple garde this keypouch before?



I didn’t. Should have though. 

I did give it a coat of Meltonian color and conditioner at about three months because I could see that it was slipping. Then I just gave up the fight and let it slide.


----------



## viewwing

westvillage said:


> I didn’t. Should have though.
> 
> I did give it a coat of Meltonian color and conditioner at about three months because I could see that it was slipping. Then I just gave up the fight and let it slide.


I thought maybe u did Apple garde it because Apple garde did this exact same thing to my balenciaga bags.


----------



## westvillage

viewwing said:


> I thought maybe u did Apple garde it because Apple garde did this exact same thing to my balenciaga bags.


Wow! I know what the classic Balenciaga bags look like but what is the leather itself?  I avoided Apple Garde for as long as I’ve been buying bags, until last summer when I used the spray (ugh)on a smooth leather Ferragamo bag in almond which would certainly have stained. I don’t use that bag much so I don’t see any change.

But that’s an eye-opener! Perhaps it has to do with the kind of leather. So many baggers love it. Also the Meltonian, which I’ve used for I can’t tell you how many years, was only a slight cosmetic fix that wouldn’t even work again (and may have accelerated the deterioration too.)


----------



## viewwing

westvillage said:


> Wow! I know what the classic Balenciaga bags look like but what is the leather itself?  I avoided Apple Garde for as long as I’ve been buying bags, until last summer when I used the spray (ugh)on a smooth leather Ferragamo bag in almond which would certainly have stained. I don’t use that bag much so I don’t see any change.
> 
> But that’s an eye-opener! Perhaps it has to do with the kind of leather. So many baggers love it. Also the Meltonian, which I’ve used for I can’t tell you how many years, was only a slight cosmetic fix that wouldn’t even work again (and may have accelerated the deterioration too.)


Balenciaga moto bags are lambskin. they looked exactly like your pic of the cuir keypouch after Apple garde. “Shudder” never again.


----------



## Yuki85

Hi, I just have a question and I am sure the girls and boys here would help me!!!
Currently I am using the le pliage cuir in medium and using an organizer from my Marc Jacobs small tote bag.
The size doesnt really fit so I have some places left on the both sides.
My question is now: do you use an organizer in your medium le pliage cuir? If yes, should I get one that fits or just leave it as it is!!!! 

I am attaching a photo! I have put the organizer on the right side now

thank you!!


----------



## nadiap

I'm so torn about whether to get Le Pliage cuir in size Small or Medium (both in sky blue although the small in the attached photo is in a different color).  Any recommendations?  Small in person seemed too small while Medium is a bit big.  Medium would cost me around $580 USD (taxes included) while Small around $500 USD (I'd be buying it online on ******* website since I can't locate S in sky blue in local stores).  Hmm.. any recommendations?   It will be my first Longchamp cuir.  I'm 5'7 (about 170 cm) and not slim.


----------



## viewwing

nadiap said:


> I'm so torn about whether to get Le Pliage cuir in size Small or Medium (both in sky blue although the small in the attached photo is in a different color).  Any recommendations?  Small in person seemed too small while Medium is a bit big.  Medium would cost me around $580 USD (taxes included) while Small around $500 USD (I'd be buying it online on ******* website since I can't locate S in sky blue in local stores).  Hmm.. any recommendations?   It will be my first Longchamp cuir.  I'm 5'7 (about 170 cm) and not slim.


From the pics, I like the way the medium looks on you. It has a more casual vibe imo.


----------



## nadiap

viewwing said:


> From the pics, I like the way the medium looks on you. It has a more casual vibe imo.



Thanks


----------



## frenziedhandbag

nadiap said:


> Hmm.. any recommendations?


I'm 178cm, not far from your height and I've owned both the small and medium. I tried many times to enjoy using my medium as a daily bag but I just do not carry enough. The only time whereby I truly felt the medium's space works for me is when I travel. It fits all my cold weather essentials like thick scarf, thermos, gloves, beanie and umbrella. I live in a tropical country and the small works very well for me. I guess it very much depends on what you carry on a daily basis? The small is actually quite generous in terms of size and I'm still able to fit all my essential plus umbrella, water bottle and a cardigan. I've rehomed and repurchased, then rehomed again all my medium cuirs. If you don't carry a lot, it can feel like you have a lot of space but if you are one that feels comfortable with extra space, then it is a different story. For me, I just feel I'm lugging around empty space.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> If yes, should I get one that fits or just leave it as it is


I will choose to leave it as it is. Having used bag organisers of all sorts and custom making one from Sarmorga, I found I prefer a slouchy and softer look for the cuir. If the organiser is very fitting, the cuir will look more structured and in my experience, I found I don't have extra space at the sides for anything extra. I used to carry a fair bit when my child was younger so whenever I need more space for extras, the organiser is too fitting. With a smaller organiser, I have space for a cardigan or a small book.

I guess it also depends on the preferred look you want for your cuir?


----------



## Yuki85

frenziedhandbag said:


> I guess it also depends on the preferred look you want for your cuir?



I always prefer to have my bags organized LOL, I dont really like the slouchy look to be honest but I love the leather of this bag. I just cant stop touching and smelling my bag     
I use my cuir mostly for work. Yes, you are right, with a smaller organiser I always can make extra space for other things. I will just leave as it is.

Thanks for your comment


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> I always prefer to have my bags organized LOL


I like my bag organised too and when I used to carry a lot, an organiser is mandatory for me as I don't really enjoy digging around for my things. Fast forward to now, I have nothing to dig for in my bag.


----------



## nadiap

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm 178cm, not far from your height and I've owned both the small and medium. I tried many times to enjoy using my medium as a daily bag but I just do not carry enough. The only time whereby I truly felt the medium's space works for me is when I travel. It fits all my cold weather essentials like thick scarf, thermos, gloves, beanie and umbrella. I live in a tropical country and the small works very well for me. I guess it very much depends on what you carry on a daily basis? The small is actually quite generous in terms of size and I'm still able to fit all my essential plus umbrella, water bottle and a cardigan. I've rehomed and repurchased, then rehomed again all my medium cuirs. If you don't carry a lot, it can feel like you have a lot of space but if you are one that feels comfortable with extra space, then it is a different story. For me, I just feel I'm lugging around empty space.


Yes, good point. I generally don't carry very much in my bags. I absolutely love the color, that's why I want to have a bag in this color.


----------



## Yuki85

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like my bag organised too and when I used to carry a lot, an organiser is mandatory for me as I don't really enjoy digging around for my things. Fast forward to now, I have nothing to dig for in my bag.



me too!! I don’t like to dig around in my bag too


----------



## Yuki85

Does anyone know if there is a medium cuir in cognac exciting??


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a medium cuir in cognac exciting??


I will be all over a cognac cuir if it does launch!


----------



## SmokieDragon

westvillage said:


> Big LC leather fan here BUT …
> 
> I have 3 cuirs and they’ve all developed corner wear with light to sometimes moderate use. And then there’s my key pouch which I’ve used for about a year. The appearance is so worn that I think LC’s cuir leather should not be used for items that get frequent use. In this past year, due to Covid, I haven’t needed my keys even on an everyday basis. The pouch gets more use being rotated from bag to bag than it does having keys removed. So… I’ve wanted to post this for awhile. Every time I take the pouch out, I think “I have to tell someone about this!” And so now I’ve had that catharsis
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306799
> 
> View attachment 5306798
> 
> View attachment 5306800



Omg!!! I’ve fainted! Guess I stopped using my Cuir wallet way too early


----------



## speranza

Hi everyone! I just received a new Small Le Pliage Cuir which I ordered from Brand Alley here in the UK. It has the thinner cross body strap rather than the wide one, am I right to think this is an older model? Does anyone know approximately when Longchamp changed to the wider straps? I'm happy with the bag I got, especially when it was a great price but I'm just curious to see how old this bag might be!


----------



## SmokieDragon

speranza said:


> Hi everyone! I just received a new Small Le Pliage Cuir which I ordered from Brand Alley here in the UK. It has the thinner cross body strap rather than the wide one, am I right to think this is an older model? Does anyone know approximately when Longchamp changed to the wider straps? I'm happy with the bag I got, especially when it was a great price but I'm just curious to see how old this bag might be!



I think it was AW2019 as my Burgundy Cuir of that season has the wide strap


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

Been wanting to add a Le Pilage Cuir to my collection for quite sometime but couldn't quite bring myself to buy it at full price but just found this medium size in White at Bicester Village through virtual shopping for £159!!! 



But now I want it in another colour


----------



## floflodoh

MarissaAnneMink said:


> Been wanting to add a Le Pilage Cuir to my collection for quite sometime but couldn't quite bring myself to buy it at full price but just found this medium size in White at Bicester Village through virtual shopping for £159!!!
> View attachment 5361357
> 
> 
> But now I want it in another colour


OMGGG that’s really a bargain!!!


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

floflodoh said:


> OMGGG that’s really a bargain!!!


Can't quite believe I managed to find it at the price either. 
They also had this small neon green for £182 but its too bright for my liking. 


Surprisingly, there were also black and navy available but its the older version with the thin strap, which were £295 for a medium and £225 for the small.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MarissaAnneMink said:


> But now I want it in another colour


That's a great price for a medium. Hard to stop at one for a cuir. You just want to have more.


----------



## floflodoh

MarissaAnneMink said:


> Can't quite believe I managed to find it at the price either.
> They also had this small neon green for £182 but its too bright for my liking.
> View attachment 5361458
> 
> Surprisingly, there were also black and navy available but its the older version with the thin strap, which were £295 for a medium and £225 for the small.
> View attachment 5361462
> 
> View attachment 5361461


The neon green is beautiful but could date easily so the white is perfect!!! Also refreshing as we’re in spring already  Thanks for sharing the pics from your LC visit.


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's a great price for a medium. Hard to stop at one for a cuir. You just want to have more.


I know  I've already ask my SA to look out for another colour (Nordic) for me. 

They had it as part of their catalogue at Bicester Village but its sold out at the moment.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MarissaAnneMink said:


> I know  I've already ask my SA to look out for another colour (Nordic) for me


Nordic is a lovely color. Hope you are able to score one.


----------



## Yuki85

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's a great price for a medium. Hard to stop at one for a cuir. You just want to have more.



Very well said!! Love my cuir medium and want to add another one! If there was one in tan that would be perfect!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yuki85 said:


> If there was one in tan that would be perfect!


A camel will be gorgeous! I will want one too if that comes around.


----------



## gabz

Thinking of a le pliage cuir size small. How do they hold up? Any cons to this piece i should be aware of? Thanks


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bump


----------



## SmokieDragon

Here’s my LP Cuir LGP Tote Bag


----------



## gabz

Think of a cuir in small. Any cons to this bag? Somehow seems like not a lot of youtube vids


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Here’s my LP Cuir LGP Tote Bag


Hey stranger, nice to see you around again!




gabz said:


> Think of a cuir in small. Any cons to this bag? Somehow seems like not a lot of youtube vids


Sorry I do not own a small Cuir. Hopefully others will chime in and there's lots of past insight in this thread.


----------



## SmokieDragon

gabz said:


> Think of a cuir in small. Any cons to this bag? Somehow seems like not a lot of youtube vids


For the older Cuirs which were less structured, one could expect corner wear. Now however, the Cuirs don’t reduce to a puddle anymore when you take items out so I think corner wear won’t be an issue anymore. The Small is quite big and I think you will get a lot of use from this size. I think you can’t go wrong with this bag. I may be biased tho as I have a lot of Cuirs


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Hey stranger, nice to see you around again!


Thanks so much! It’s been a long journey away!


----------



## Fimpagebag

gabz said:


> Think of a cuir in small. Any cons to this bag? Somehow seems like not a lot of youtube vids



I have two small Cuirs and have nothing but good things to say about them. Since I’m a bit of a structure/organization freak I use a purse insert with both my Cuirs. And though I prefer them handheld, their shoulder straps offer me a hands free option when circumstances warrant.


----------



## viewwing

Fimpagebag said:


> I have two small Cuirs and have nothing but good things to say about them. Since I’m a bit of a structure/organization freak I use a purse insert with both my Cuirs. And though I prefer them handheld, their shoulder straps offer me a hands free option when circumstances warrant.
> 
> View attachment 5587163
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587164


Beautiful pictures of your beautiful bags!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

gabz said:


> Think of a cuir in small. Any cons to this bag? Somehow seems like not a lot of youtube vids


I've got lots of good things to say about the cuir but I will share the cons as per requested. I've owned both old models and the current model. The old model with the longer strap is less structured and will puddle with usage. The long strap is too long, even for me at 5"10. When worn with the strap, I feel that the bag is hitting against my hip when I walk. If you load up the bag with things, the long strap drop also makes the bag much heavier as the weight is pulled down. For the old model, as it is so soft, things get lost. To counter that, I use a bag organiser which lent it a boxy look. Fast forward to the new model which is slightly more structured but still very smooshy, the bag can sit upright even when unfilled. With things inside, then it looks like how it is when held in my hand. This is my most preferred look, which also meant that it is only achievable if the bag is hung at the crook of arm or in the hand. The new model also sports a shorter and thicker strap. I typically wear mine on the shoulder; the sides of the bag will then be lifted. So, if I happen to have a lot of things within, I somehow feel like I am carrying a gym bag. I do carry a whole lot less nowadays so even the small is huge for me and I hardly use this bag much. I definitely prefer the new model but sizing wise, only the XS crossbody and the mini cuir crossbody works for me currently.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! It’s been a long journey away!


Great to see you back SD!


----------



## gabz

The squishiness mind of gives me balenciaga city vibes


----------



## FizzyWater

gabz said:


> The squishiness mind of gives me balenciaga city vibes



Only much smaller! 

I have 4 LP Cuir - 3 old and 1 new style.  I much preferred the old style, though I found @frenziedhandbag 's points interesting!

I liked:

Longer strap - at 5'7" and fat, it's great as a crossbody, slightly awkward shoulder carry
Silver hardware - matches most of what I own
Softer, more touchable leather - felt more luxurious to me
I admit that I have bought and given away 2 organizers, because even the small becomes just a black hole for finding anything, but then I find the shape too boxy, and the weight goes up quickly.

I find the new strap uncomfortably short to work crossbody, which is how I want to wear it when I'm walking fast.  I was hoping the wider strap would stay on my shoulder for shoulder carry, but it doesn't.  And I hate logoes, which the new strap has.  It's at least subtle...

I think the gunmetal hardware is very pretty, but it bugs me that it doesn't match the others, and it means replacement straps are more difficult to hardware-match.

As far as the size goes, the small is about as big as I can go for a handbag.  Trust me, you can fill it up with a ton of stuff very easily - and then wonder why your shoulder hurts!  I've seen someone use the larger sizes for travel, which is lovely.  For me, once I need to travel or carry a laptop or go shopping, I switch to my Neo Shopper Ls which are super lightweight and seem sturdier to me.

ETA:  My first 2 Cuirs, old-style, taupe and black, showed no corner damage after heavy use.  I bought a purple old-style used, with heavy corner wear, and my dark red old-style from the shop developed wear.  My new-style Cuir is light gray and shows no damage yet, but the color and less frequent wear may influence that.

Anyway, the new style is fine, I may break down and get the new Bordeaux which looks gorgeous, and I'll keep my eye out for new cool colors.  I just hate change.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FizzyWater said:


> I liked:
> 
> Longer strap - at 5'7" and fat, it's great as a crossbody, slightly awkward shoulder carry


This was what bothered me the most about the old model;  awkward shoulder carry. I cannot wear the new style crossbody as well. Only shoulder carry. 
Some colours are more prone to corner wear. I see corner wear for my vermillion and cherry but nothing for navy, pebble, khaki and brandy. 

I originally wanted to add the hazelnut to my collection but after seeing it in person, it seems a little darker than what I will like. Will take a good look at it again.


----------



## gabz

Ordered black!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

gabz said:


> Ordered black!


Splendid choice! Black is timeless. Do update us how you find it. Will love to hear your thoughts as well.


----------



## 250gilly

I’ve been undecided about this bag.  I love the idea of the slouchy, squishy leather, but for the price, I haven’t been able to commit.  I just purchased the small in black as David Jones had A 20% off sale and this bag was included.  Ill decide once it arrives and see what I think.  I’ve had a similar bag before, and ended up giving it to my mum.  I really want to love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

250gilly said:


> I’ve been undecided about this bag.  I really want to love it!


For what it is worth, I want to love the small size as well. The leather is so appealing to me, so soft and smooshy but on my frame.... somehow I just felt that I'm carrying a gym bag. I still love the cuir line but perhaps this size is just not for me. I've bought it a few times (both old and new models) over the last fourteen years.


----------



## 250gilly

frenziedhandbag said:


> For what it is worth, I want to love the small size as well. The leather is so appealing to me, so soft and smooshy but on my frame.... somehow I just felt that I'm carrying a gym bag. I still love the cuir line but perhaps this size is just not for me. I've bought it a few times (both old and new models) over the last fourteen years.


Thanks. Yes I think also because I got it in black, its not as if I can appreciate the beautiful colours lol!  It does feel a bit like that on me - like a gym bag.


----------



## 250gilly

Thanks for your responses. The Le Cuir in black (small) arrived today and I was a little underwhelmed.  I want to love it, I really do, as I love my Le Pliage in small, but I dont (well not on day 1).  The leather is stiffer than I had hoped (although it is likely to be more durable), the strap is quite short for cross body (but stylish),  but I can always change the strap over.  Im not sure if I should just keep this bag and see if I use it as it hardly goes on sale in store here, or return it and find something else.  I really want to give it a go, as Ive had my eye on it for a while, and love the size. It might be becuase it is in black, so nothing special about the colour. I love using my Le Pliage but maybe its because it is so care free not being leather.   Ill sit on it for a week.  Its just such a pricey bag (even on sale), so Im going to see what else is around for the price point as a comparison.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

250gilly said:


> I want to love it, I really do, as I love my Le Pliage in small, but I dont (well not on day 1).


Thank you for sharing your thoughts. Sometimes, it happens. A popular bag and loved by others just does not work that well for us. I agree with you that it is rather pricey and I think you made the right decision to compare your options. For me personally, if I do not move into a new purchase straight away, it could very well mean that it is not for me but that's my own experience and there are a lot of others whom use the bag and grew to love it. Whichever your decision is; to keep or to return, I think it's great cos at least you got to see the bag and try it on. 

I recently rehomed my brandy small cuir. I had been keeping it as I love the colour, the short strap and the new leather. I even hunted this bag down as it sold out in my country. The truth is that I very rarely use it. After letting it go, I feel quite happy.


----------



## 250gilly

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you for sharing your thoughts. Sometimes, it happens. A popular bag and loved by others just does not work that well for us. I agree with you that it is rather pricey and I think you made the right decision to compare your options. For me personally, if I do not move into a new purchase straight away, it could very well mean that it is not for me but that's my own experience and there are a lot of others whom use the bag and grew to love it. Whichever your decision is; to keep or to return, I think it's great cos at least you got to see the bag and try it on.
> 
> I recently rehomed my brandy small cuir. I had been keeping it as I love the colour, the short strap and the new leather. I even hunted this bag down as it sold out in my country. The truth is that I very rarely use it. After letting it go, I feel quite happy.


Thanks so much.  Really great insights. I’m going to sit on it for a few days and see if the hunt for the discounted bag was more exciting than the bag itself.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

250gilly said:


> see if the hunt for the discounted bag was more exciting than the bag itself.


Indeed! So true!


----------



## 250gilly

soooooo....I decided to keep the bag (Le Pliage Cuir, small, black).  Love it!  When it first arrived it had that 'chemical' smell, but now it has the nost delightful leather smell that wofts each time I use it.  Its such a great bag.  Really good quality, perfect size and looks great.  Sometimes I just need to sit with my decision for a while and be confident in why I wanted the bag in the first place.


----------



## escamillo

Checking in with my first Cuir - the new backpack in burgundy! I didn’t think I cared but it was a pleasant surprise to see the leather MIF tag  

It’s so beautiful and soft and the leather smells amazing! I was worried that the “new” leather I’ve read about would be too stiff, but it’s so nice to touch. The backpack straps are a little firm but feel like they’ll also break in. My only minor gripe so far is that the top handle has a low drop, so I probably can’t carry in my arm. Seems comfortable to hand carry. 

It was my first time ordering direct from LC and I’m truly so impressed with the packaging. I’ll definitely be back. 

Burgundy is my favorite accent color so I did a bit of a haul, including the new Cuir cardholder. Interestingly, I can’t locate an LC tag anywhere in the cardholder. I don’t mind but found it curious. 

Below is a burgundy family photo - not pictured is the matching burgundy briefcase from the Green line, which I plan to use for carrying my laptop with the backpack. 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

escamillo said:


> Checking in with my first Cuir


What a gorgeous burgundy family! Everything looks so beautiful. Do keep us posted how you like the new backpack style. Enjoy them in good health!


----------



## viewwing

escamillo said:


> Checking in with my first Cuir - the new backpack in burgundy! I didn’t think I cared but it was a pleasant surprise to see the leather MIF tag
> 
> It’s so beautiful and soft and the leather smells amazing! I was worried that the “new” leather I’ve read about would be too stiff, but it’s so nice to touch. The backpack straps are a little firm but feel like they’ll also break in. My only minor gripe so far is that the top handle has a low drop, so I probably can’t carry in my arm. Seems comfortable to hand carry.
> 
> It was my first time ordering direct from LC and I’m truly so impressed with the packaging. I’ll definitely be back.
> 
> Burgundy is my favorite accent color so I did a bit of a haul, including the new Cuir cardholder. Interestingly, I can’t locate an LC tag anywhere in the cardholder. I don’t mind but found it curious.
> 
> Below is a burgundy family photo - not pictured is the matching burgundy briefcase from the Green line, which I plan to use for carrying my laptop with the backpack.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5609588
> 
> View attachment 5609589


what a yummilicious pic! Love cuir leather...enjoy them!


----------



## MeepMeep67

escamillo said:


> Checking in with my first Cuir - the new backpack in burgundy! I didn’t think I cared but it was a pleasant surprise to see the leather MIF tag
> 
> It’s so beautiful and soft and the leather smells amazing! I was worried that the “new” leather I’ve read about would be too stiff, but it’s so nice to touch. The backpack straps are a little firm but feel like they’ll also break in. My only minor gripe so far is that the top handle has a low drop, so I probably can’t carry in my arm. Seems comfortable to hand carry.
> 
> It was my first time ordering direct from LC and I’m truly so impressed with the packaging. I’ll definitely be back.
> 
> Burgundy is my favorite accent color so I did a bit of a haul, including the new Cuir cardholder. Interestingly, I can’t locate an LC tag anywhere in the cardholder. I don’t mind but found it curious.
> 
> Below is a burgundy family photo - not pictured is the matching burgundy briefcase from the Green line, which I plan to use for carrying my laptop with the backpack.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5609588
> 
> View attachment 5609589


So Elegant!!! all the burgundy is stunning and MIF the bonus.  I have 2 of the cuir backpacks so far I really love them (The 2 I have are MI Morocco) You can loop the 2 straps through the hand loop and shoulder carry the bag.  Its really great


----------



## escamillo

MeepMeep67 said:


> You can loop the 2 straps through the hand loop and shoulder carry the bag.  Its really great


Thank you for the great tip! I wouldn’t have thought of that. 

I’m definitely enjoying this backpack style. It has a nice weight distribution, better than the original nylon backpack.


----------



## MeepMeep67

escamillo said:


> Thank you for the great tip! I wouldn’t have thought of that.
> 
> I’m definitely enjoying this backpack style. It has a nice weight distribution, better than the original nylon backpack.


I even showed them at the LC store! They said they hadnt even thought of that either. 
I have a backpack thread and it shows in there.





						Do you own a Le Pliage Cuir Backpack?
					

If the strap was a few inches longer (story of my life) It could be worn cross body comfortably.  It definitely would be tight with a sweater Works well as a shoulder bag I wanted this bag to have a dressy backpack, because there are times you need a dressy backpack!!  I haven't carried it. But...




					forum.purseblog.com
				



Yes! great style and weight distribution.


----------



## escamillo

MeepMeep67 said:


> I even showed them at the LC store! They said they hadnt even thought of that either.
> I have a backpack thread and it shows in there.


Love the ivory! I almost ordered that color but waited a bit too long.


----------



## escamillo

Maybe this is obvious to everyone, but I’ve been confused about what “metis leather” means. The description focusing on combining lambskin and goatskin is odd because that suggests a kind of bonded leather. But the leather seems too nice to be an actual composite. 

I found a super old post that put me on the right track:


seton said:


> *From the Pipe to the Tote: The Story of Longchamp*
> 
> By Kati Vereshaka,  Epoch Times | November 20, 2014
> http://www.theepochtimes.com/n3/1092963-from-the-pipe-to-the-tote-the-story-of-longchamp/
> 
> . . .  The company also released a not so easily recognizable range of Le  Pliage Cuir in 2012. It is an adaptation of the iconic Le Pliage shape*  made from the leather of an unusual African beast that is hairy rather  than wooly [and] almost looks like a goat,* according to Cassegrain. The  leather has the enviable quality of being supple enough to be able to be  folded just like the nylon totes leaving no creases when unfolded, but  strong and durable.


Based on the above, I learned about hair sheep breeds, which are increasingly popular in agricultural production because they don’t require regular shearing like wooly sheep. 




I have some basic French, so then searched “cuir de metis” and read through French search results. There weren’t a ton, but the top results were from sellers offering skins of hair sheep (lambskin and sheepskin). 

Mystery solved!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

escamillo said:


> Mystery solved!


Thank you for sharing about this! What a great piece of information. I've only understood from my SA that metisnis a combination of lambskin and goatskin and left it at that. It's great to know now what it actually is.


----------



## windnocturne

This is so interesting! I am curious though - the 'older' version of the cuirs vs the 'newer' version seem to have significantly different feel to the leather. Maybe, they treat the leather differently then. Seems impossible to 'change' the source animal! Haha.


----------



## escamillo

windnocturne said:


> This is so interesting! I am curious though - the 'older' version of the cuirs vs the 'newer' version seem to have significantly different feel to the leather. Maybe, they treat the leather differently then. Seems impossible to 'change' the source animal! Haha.


Could be treatment or maybe even change in thickness of the skin. But there are also many different breeds of hair sheep (and wooly sheep for that matter), so they might have switched breeds. 

I have a Cuir backpack, which isn’t meant to be folded like other LPs but can mostly fold flat at least. It’s definitely not as soft and smooshy as the non-backpack folding Cuirs I’ve seen, so I suspect that the backpacks are a bit thicker for added structure.


----------

